#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-30
<ivoks> dodje mi zlo kad iz srca salju mailove
<ivoks> a koriste izraze za koje nikad nisam cuo; valjda se trude biti po 'pe esu'
<ivoks> pa onda umjesto rijeci ustanova, koja pokriva i fakultete i druge ustanove, stave 'sastavnice'
<ivoks> pa predstavnici sastavnica
<obruT> sastavnica ?
<ivoks> da
<obruT> ja bi im odgovorio da ne znam sto je to
<ivoks> jedna recenica pocinje ovako:
<ivoks> "Ukoliko sastavnica ima više od jednog web sjedišta..."
<ivoks> sta je web sjediste?
<ivoks> web stranica? glavna web stranica?
<obruT> napravi reply da ne znas hrvacki  i da ti mail posalju na engleskom :)
<ivoks> dobra ideja
<ivoks> prije toga, moram do konzuma po neku after burn kemikaliju
<ivoks> ako je 'web sjediste' bilo koja vidljiva web stranica
<ivoks> onda treba najuriti pola SRCA
<ivoks> naime, uvode unizg.hr domenu
<ivoks> i sad zele da svaka ustanova ima domenu ustanova.unizg.hr
<ivoks> ali umjesto da delegiraju DNS tih domena samim ustanovama (kao sto su delegirali ustanova.hr)
<ivoks> oni traze da im se javi IP, pretpostavljam, svake web stranice
<ivoks> pa ce oni sloziti na svom DNS-u
<ivoks> zatrazio sam pojasnjenje pojma 'web sjediste'
<ivoks> http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/30/cupp-punkthis-hands-on-video/
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<jelly> ivoks: ne kuzim, jel oni misle ozbiljno ici s tim unizg.hr i sjebati sve stare domene, ili ce samo sloziti neki reverse proxy?
<jelly> zvuci kao pretakanje iz supljeg u prazno
<SilverSpace> zasto novi forum nema brojac koliko je puta post pregledan?
<obruT> SilverSpace: jucerasnji track (frendov) - http://connect.garmin.com/activity/88745385
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0bKqPoLXsA
<SilverSpace> obruT: ljepi krug
<obruT> bas je bilo prekrasno, lijep dan, a krajolik zakon, pogotovo plesivicko vinogorje
<obruT> jedino, bilo je dosta uspona, a cestice nisu za brze spusteve pa nam prosjek, sto se tice brzine, nije bas neki
<obruT> a i voznja po gradu kvari prosjek
<SilverSpace> 24.4 km/h pa to je ok
<obruT> pih, sve ispod 28 km/h je sramota :)
<SilverSpace> ma tis lud
<SilverSpace> nizbrdo da :)
<ivoks> jelly: ne znam, a mislim da ne znaju ni oni
<ivoks> jelly: uglavnom, valjda misle ozbiljno, ali stare domene ostaju
<ivoks> jelly: dakle, jednom rjecju, rade sranje
<ivoks> jelly: napraviti ce nekonzistentat sustav jer ce webovi biti ustanova.unizg.hr, a email ce i dalje biti ustanova.hr
<jelly> tri tocke
<ivoks> jelly: nadalje, ustanove nece same moci kontrolirati .ustanova.unizg.hr, pa ce azurnost ustanova.unizg.hr domene biti upitna (ja sigurno necu slati mail svaki put kada promijenim IP)
<jelly> ako to hoce tako raditi moraju ustanovama dati API da sami mijenjaju postavke
<ivoks> uglavnom, bullshit koji nema nikakvog smisla i, rekoh, volio bih upoznati osobu koja je s tehinicke strane rekla 'da, moze'
<jelly> zaboravi, u pitanju je cisto politicka igra
<ivoks> tu su odluku i provedbu donijeli ljudi koji ne znaju sto je mis, a sto tipkovnica
<jelly> vidio sam taj plan prije jedno 6 mjeseci pa sam se smijao
<jelly> a kad ono evo ga sad
<ivoks> ne zelim ni pomisliti koliko ce ljudi odustati od webmaila samo zato sto ce morati upisati webmail.student.ustanova.unizg.hr
<ivoks> pa cak i bez webmail na pocetku, i dalje je prekomplicirano
<jelly> dogovori se sa jos par ustanova pa posalji pismo namjere da se radi o besmislenoj pizdariji
<ivoks> cini se kako sveuciliste zeli staviti brand na sve skupa
<jelly> meni su ostale samo adu.hr i ifzg.hr
<ivoks> pa ja drzim 4 ustanove
<ivoks> i necu jos dugo jer, za razliku od SRCA, ja nemam vremena za zajebavanje s glupostima :)
<jelly> exactly
<ivoks> sve ide u tom smjeru da srce (ili tko vec) objedini sve kod sebe
<ivoks> imam osjecaj da ne znaju koliko ce imati posla zbog toga
<jelly> aj bas da vidim kako ce im fer, pmf i irb pokloniti domenu
<jelly> domene* u slucaju pmfa ;-)
<ivoks> i medicina ima domene
<ivoks> ma smijurija
<ivoks> u biti, da stojim sa strane i gledam, bila bi smijurija
<ivoks> ovako, jer cu morati trositi vrijeme i mozak na to, cini mi se vise kao tragedija
<HmmZ0r> kako ne znaju da ce imat posla, evo posao u srcu se nudi :)
<HmmZ0r> http://www.moj-posao.net/posao/Informaticar-za-razvoj-informacijskog-sustava-zm-Zagreb/17e2fd5494be6e1f95b0e8be8d6616e8.htm :)
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: nece im trebati tehicka podrska, vec psiholoska, pa i psihijatrijska
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> ekipa u srcu radi sa nulama i jedinicama, tehnickim stvarima
<ivoks> administratori po ustanovama rade sa egoima i neznanjem
<ivoks> to ce im se sve preliti, a onda ce popizditi
<HmmZ0r> u to ne sumnjam da su svi skupa tamo najebali. Al da je prvi put zbog lose odluke najebao radni narod u drzavnim firmama, nije :)
<ivoks> te parole 'radni narod' su mi toliko debilne
<ivoks> kao da postoje nekakve kaste :)
<ivoks> svi rade, ne samo oni koje ti vidis :)
<HmmZ0r> radni narod, kao ne managment, jer management i ima za uzrok vecinu svih problema. Ne valja nam managment ali uopce
<ivoks> uprava nije pala s marsa
<ivoks> dosla je istog kraja i ima isto razmisljanje kao i oni koji nisu u upravi
<HmmZ0r> ne uprava cak, middle managment. Uprave znaju sto im middle kaze jel 
<HmmZ0r> a oni samo cuvaju svoje pozicije i boli ih kita za tvrtku u kojoj rade.
<Neuromanc> hm kaj se uopce dogodilo sa srcem i carnetom?
<ivoks> imaju viska slobodnog vremena
<ivoks> pa iz supljeg u prazno
<ivoks> ma.. nisu oni krivi osim utoliko sto nisu rekli 'vi ste debili, ne mozete to tako napraviti' i ovi bi ih poslusali
<ivoks> al oni su rekli 'da, gospodaru'
<ivoks> i eto... :)
<ivoks> tak da ce po novom biti fly.srk.fer.unizg.hr
<ivoks> :D :D
<HmmZ0r> o gospode.
<ivoks> (osim ako 'web sjediste' ne oznacava samo www.fer.hr)
<ivoks> jos cekam pojasnjenje tog izraza :D
<Mmike> web sjediste = web site
<ivoks> onda im odmah kazem da necu napraviti to sto zele
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a ustanovama cu dati sve podatke koji trebaju i dovidjenja
<Neuromanc> joj
<ivoks> pita me frendica jel imam gmail adresu
<ivoks> kazem imam
<ivoks> ona ok
<ivoks> i nakon tjedan dana, kaze, poslala sam ti mail, zasto nisi odgovorio jos
<ivoks> na koji, pa na gmail
<ivoks> nisam dobio... na koju adresu si slala?
<ivoks> ime.prezime@gmail.com
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> mislila je da svi imaju gmail adresu u obliku ime.prezime@gmail.com
<calmpitbull> od kuda je ta tvoja frendica
<ivoks> zagreba
<calmpitbull> a kolko ima godina
<calmpitbull> 100
<ivoks> 30
<calmpitbull> damn... sada mi samo reci da radi za drzavu
<ivoks> ne, ali radi u drzavnom poduzecu :)
<ivoks> i inace je vrlo vjesta s racunalom
<calmpitbull> i zamisli sve izubljene emailove i informacije
<ivoks> zna raditi web stranice, dizajn
<ivoks> al eto, taj dio nije skuzila :)
<calmpitbull> dizajn= html, css ili javascritp i php
<ivoks> oboje
<calmpitbull> ma nemoj srat, i takvi ljudi misle da je gmail to. to me iznenaduje
<calmpitbull> command not found
<calmpitbull> zasto
<calmpitbull> a imam sve sto je potrebno
<calmpitbull> sto tocno je to command not found
<calmpitbull> sudo nis ne radi
<ivoks> danas je praznik u sadu i uku
<ivoks> pa dobro onda... idem se kupat
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kaj to radis  "command not found"
<calmpitbull> fragrouter
<SilverSpace> opet nesto u sto se ne kuzis
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> ma mogu ja to na drugciji nacin al je ovaj fragrouter najjednostavnji
<calmpitbull> to mogu i sa echo 1 > al je frag jednostavniji barem sto se tice brzine pisanja
<calmpitbull> (sw)
<SilverSpace> ocito da nije najjednostavniji :)
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> pa tako nekak
<calmpitbull> ocito cu morat procitat linuyx ubuntu biblr
<calmpitbull> bible
<calmpitbull> linux ubuntu bible....kaj ja danas pisem
<Neuromanc> nda bilo bi lijepo svasta procitati..
<Neuromanc> samo da dan ima malo vise sati...
<ivoks> da dan ima vise sati, vise bi radili :)
<calmpitbull> hmmm ja se slazem sa ivoksom
<calmpitbull> moza bi bilo najbolje usporit vrijeme na osobnoj razini
<calmpitbull> previse filozofski?
<Neuromanc> a ne znam kaj napraviti
<SilverSpace> uzivati dok jos mozes
<Neuromanc> valjda:)
<Neuromanc> no ne znam kad cu koju bibliju stici procitati
<calmpitbull> ne trpi dok jos mozes
<calmpitbull> lol 
<calmpitbull> biblije mozes citat kasnije
<SilverSpace> kaze sogi kad bi dobio pare na lotu stavio bi sve na na kamate 
<SilverSpace> ja mu kazem ti si budala 
<calmpitbull> ja bi kupio vilu na mauricijusu i izlezavao pricajuci na ircu
<calmpitbull> rofl
<Neuromanc> :)
<SilverSpace> trosi za deset godina ces biti starac i koji ce ti onda kurac te pare 
<calmpitbull> ma kaj da ti kazem
<ivoks> za 10 godina cu imati 39
<ivoks> nije bas da cu biti starac :)
<SilverSpace> kak si zivio do sad bez para tako i mozes od sad
<calmpitbull> a ja 42 tak da mogu trosit u tim godinama
<Neuromanc> ivoks al ti neces dobiti na lotu jos 20 godina:)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> downloading updates...
<ivoks> pa ni ne igram loto, naravno da necu dobiti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to s kamatama nije lose
<Mmike> al' nekak bolje 'diverzificirat' paru :)
<Mmike> pa da mosh od toga dobijat 10k mjesecno, recimo, a da se ne ustanes iz kreveta
<ivoks> kamate su lose
<Mmike> e, to je pravo bogatstvo :)
<ivoks> pogledaj island
<Mmike> ma dobro, bilo koji nacin koji ti od pare radi paru
<ivoks> zamisli da si bio milijarder i drzao novce na islandu
<Mmike> najveca glupost je sve potrositi
<Neuromanc> razdijeliti
<Neuromanc> dio trositi
<Neuromanc> dio u nekretnine
<Neuromanc> dio orociti
<Mmike> dobijes 10M kuna - 1M kuna potrosis da proputujes malo svijetom, ostatak stavis da ti generira steady income
<Neuromanc> dio u dionice
<ivoks> gledajuci ljude oko sebe, skuzio sam da cim prestanes raditi - umires
<Mmike> jer, vise od 10k kuna za lagodan zivot ti ne treba
<Neuromanc> pa naravno da ne prestati raditi
<Neuromanc> tek tada bi bio gust raditi
<Mmike> a s 2M kuna  godisnje od kamata dobijes cca 4k kuna mjesecno (naravno da je rizik tu velik, al' generalna racunica samo)
<ivoks> i onda propadne banka...
<ivoks> radje tih 2m kuna ulozis u nesto sto ce generirati 500.000kn godisnje (a to nije problem)
<Mmike> zato velim da je glupo 2m kuna staviti u banku :)
<Mmike> al' velim da ako u  banci mogu davati 4k mjesecno, ima sigurno i boljih nacina sto ces s njima
<Mmike> od da ih potrosis u godinu dana na 'put oko svijeta' :)
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> vish, mogao bih ici loto uplatiti
<Mmike> nikad neznas kad ce te posrati :)
<calmpitbull> ja bih kupio neku kucerdu na plazi neke cudne drzave i tam zivio ko lord
<ivoks> zakaj
<ivoks> kupic kucu u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> ako nista drugo, bar znas tko, kada i kako ce te pokusati opljackati
<ivoks> u drugim drzavama to sve moras iznova uciti
<calmpitbull> ma molim te ivoks....pa da imam love hrvatska bi bila zadnja na popisu gdje bi kupio kucu
<HmmZ0r> kad nemas pojma, tu je i sagradis bez dozvole :))))
<Mmike> HmmZ0r,  :)
<calmpitbull> i onda netko uleti pa ju srusi samo da bi ti nakon 2 mjeseca rekao da ipak mozes imat kucu 
<calmpitbull> :)
<ivoks> calmpitbull: brkas neke stvari
<ivoks> calmpitbull: kad imas novaca, onda te vise ne brine kako ces prezivjeti
<ivoks> calmpitbull: onda zelis uzivati
<ivoks> a, ruku na srce, tesko ces naci tako lijepu obalu kao u hrvatskoj
<HmmZ0r> ma uzmes jedrilicu neku finu i ne treba ti nista vise
<ivoks> i nemoj zaboraviti
<ivoks> mi jos uvijek nemamo porez na nekretnine :)
<calmpitbull> ruku na srce...ti si blesav...a ima jedrilicu i furao se po jadranu i samo da kaze da je pre dosadno
<calmpitbull> imam jedrilicu
<ivoks> pa di si ti bio po svijetu da ti je obala s tisucu otoka na 900km - dosadna?
<ivoks> istarska zupanija ima vise otoka nego italija i francuska zajedno :)
<calmpitbull> odsadno, dosadno, dosadno.....pa drek od obale ako je samo kamenje na otocima....meni to dosadno
<calmpitbull> a ostali otoci zive ljeti
<ivoks> onda ti nisi vidio sve
<calmpitbull> tak je
<ivoks> ima jako lijepih pjescanih plaza na obali
<calmpitbull> tako je
<HmmZ0r> calmpitbull: imas skipera ili sam vozis ?
<calmpitbull> i to su nabijene sa ljudima ili hrpom jedrilica
<calmpitbull> sam furam
<ivoks> nope :)
<Mmike> meni su jedino kornati dosadni
<calmpitbull> i to predosadni
<Mmike> onak, guba je to sve vidjeti, i to, dic sator, prespavati par noci
<HmmZ0r> a cuj, svakom svoje veselje ja bio jednom bilo super s pravom ekipom nema bolje stvari
<Mmike> super su ti prolazi medj otocicima i to sve, al' plaze su (meni bar) zakurac
<ivoks> na kornatima, ako ti je do uzivanja u prirodi, imas fakat prepuno stvari za raditi
<Mmike> najbolje mjesto na jadranu di sam bio je hvar
<ivoks> prakticki, na kornatima ima samo jedna plaza
<calmpitbull> HmmZ0r: slazem se, prava ekipa je stvar bez koje se ne moze
<ivoks> ne ides na kornate lezati na plazi
<Mmike> a najveci gust mi je vela luka - iako je taj dio korcule OCAJ sto se tice plaza i kupanja - do svega moras autom, i onda jos 10ak minuta pjesacenja, katastrofa - al' sestricna ima sueprveliku kucu, i predobro je tamo :)
<ivoks> kao sto ne ides na jarun na kupanje
<Mmike> ivoks, tako je
<ivoks> ali s kajakom su kornati pravi gust
<ivoks> za penjanje
<Neuromanc> klimno na krku..
<Neuromanc> tj cizici...
<Neuromanc> e to je lijepo mjesto...
<ivoks> bio sam na kornatima nekoliko puta brodom
<Neuromanc> najzasticeniji zaljev u hr
<ivoks> to je bez veze
<calmpitbull> ivoks: i ja se penjal....ima i na cresu toga
<HmmZ0r> ja se jednom okupo na jarunu, dobio neke lisaje i boq boq 
<HmmZ0r> ako se mislis kupat, sad je krajnji rok :)
<obruT> ajme
<calmpitbull> ja volim more...iako nisam bio da imam love odmah bi otisel zivjet na mauricijus
<calmpitbull> i to je to
<obruT> ja sam bio na Lastovu u sred ljeta, odem na glavnu plazu u Skrivenoj luci, a tamo se kupaju dvije zenske gole - ne zato sto je to nudisticka, nego zato sto nema zive duse
<obruT> Mljet isto zakon
<obruT> kakve jedrilice kakvi bakraci
<calmpitbull> pa mozes ti meni pisat o jadranu...dok ja uzivam u vrhunskoj ribi za 5 kn
<obruT> onda odem na Korziku, prekrasan otok, super za bicikliranje, penjanje, planinarenje, trekking...
<calmpitbull> ili maltu
<obruT> al plaze su vecinom lose, jesu pjescane, ali travuljine ko u prici
<calmpitbull> al ja bih na mauricijus
<obruT> no ima i super plaza
<obruT> pogotovo one kamenite :)
<calmpitbull> idem na dalje prevodit, jer me ocito tu nitko ne razumije :)
<calmpitbull> al ja bih na mauricijus
<obruT> Jadran je zakon, nema (odnosno jako rijetko se pojave) morskih pasa, nema (uglavnom) opasnih meduza, pitomo, lijepi otoci
<obruT> more cisto i bistro
<obruT> s tim da ja pod tim podrazumjevam juzni jadran, odnosno otoke :)
<calmpitbull> osim kada ti svake godine provale u vikendicu
<obruT> nemam vikendicu :)
<calmpitbull> eee pa onda
<obruT> niti mi pada na pamet imat vikendicu i ljetovat na istom mjestu stalno
<calmpitbull> idem na dalje prevodit, jer me ocito tu nitko ne razumije :)
<calmpitbull> bok
<obruT> naravno da ne razumije :)
<ivoks> imaju vikendice i svoje prednosti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji kitu ce mi pare za deset godina??
 * calmpitbull lezi na pijescani plazi i pije domaci rum
<SilverSpace> hebes banke
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj brijes da ces za 10 godina biti nepostsojeci? :)
<Neuromanc> vidi se da ljeto dolazi:)
<SilverSpace> uostalom poboljsao bi si kvalitetu zivota i kak sam do sad zivio tak bi i dalje
<Neuromanc> bas mi je drago kaj necu na godisnji ovo ljeto;)
<Mmike> jeps, jadran je ultimate
<SilverSpace> priusti bi si neke neostvaene zelje i bok
 * Mmike bio na zanzibaru - palme, plaze-bijeli-pijesak, more nimalo hladno, milina, kokteli i to... i dopizdi za 2 dana :) bezveze
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, i onda? prodje 10 godina, i skuzis da si jos tu? :)
<SilverSpace> i kaj 
<SilverSpace> jel zivis sad
<Neuromanc> nego jel bu valjal kaj taj google wallet?
<Neuromanc> meni paypall zasad radi ok, pa ne znam ima li smisla prelaziti...
<SilverSpace> ja na more za dvadeset dana 
<SilverSpace> deset dana malo kupanja
<SilverSpace> i onda 1.8 na trideset dana
<obruT> ja bio na Tajlandu, luda obala, stijene, ludi otoci, majmuni, divljina... a more ? more puno nekih algi, na 2m dubine nist ne vidis... nego moras otici na ove dalje otoke da bi dobio cisto more... al zato tamo, preludo za ronjenje, miljon sarenih riba, plivas medju njima... ijao...
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> ono najvaznije nisi spomenuo :)
<SilverSpace> i ovdje je Hamilton sve zakuhao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jft-YUXiL18
<ivoks> obruT: i puno tajlandjanki koje to nisu? :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: totalno si zabrijao
<obruT> ne smem da pricam o tajlandjankama :)
<ivoks> cista greska torra rosa
<ivoks> obruT: tajnu nosis sa sobom u grob? :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma da
<SilverSpace> a guranje Hamiltona 
<obruT> ma ne, bijo sam cak i dobar - u biti sam bio pod nadzorom cure (eh da, isla i cura u ekipi - to se ne radi :) )
<ivoks> kakvo guranje?
<SilverSpace> sutila 
<SilverSpace> pa je morao malo prikocit 
<ivoks> obruT: ma mislio sam na prikrivene muske :)
<SilverSpace> i naletio torro roso
<obruT> prikriveni muski su prezgodni
<SilverSpace> na njega
<obruT> u tajlandu imas - stare zenske, tajlandske komade i ultrasuper komade
<ivoks> ti si spaljen SilverSpace 
<obruT> ultrasuper komadi imaju pimpek
<ivoks> na sikani je sutil prosao ravno
<ivoks> hamilton da ga ne skrsi je zakocio
<ivoks> kak je sad tu on kriv?
<ivoks> ako je itko kriv, krivi su ovi iza, jer nisu drzali dovoljan razmak :)
<SilverSpace> pa koji kk ima kociti :)
<ivoks> zato sto stuil ispred njega, nema jednu gumu
<ivoks> nije bas da ga mozes zaobici u monte carlu
<SilverSpace> sutil da je nastavio putanjom hamiltom bi mu se zaletio u zadnji kotac
<ivoks> i ti onda jos pitas zasto je kocio?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ma crnjo je kriv :))
<ivoks> to je situacija koja se dogadja
<ivoks> vozaci ne voze F1 na reakciju, vec na procjenu
<SilverSpace> yep
<ivoks> i kada se situacija iznenada promijeni, nastaju veliki sudari
<SilverSpace> slazem se
<SilverSpace> isto onaj sudar otraga mislim alonsa u hamiltona kad je malo hamilton oduzeo gas di nije trebao
<SilverSpace> ne sjecam se tocno koja je to trka bila 
<ivoks> druga je stvar kada namjerno zakocis
<ivoks> ali to je tako tesko dokazati...
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> hebi ga hamilton je do sad bio pet puta pod istragom u 2011 sezoni
<ivoks> pa i schumcher je bio N puta
<ivoks> svejedno je najbolji vozac u zadnjih 20 godina, ako ne i vise
<SilverSpace> i vise
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> SCM mikad nisam smekao jer nisam navijac ferraria
<SilverSpace> ali da je vozac je
<SilverSpace> bio :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, brine me tvoja rasna netrpeljivost :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i hamiltona isto 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jes vidio kaj je izjavio 
<ivoks> Germany says all of its nuclear power plants will be shut by 2022
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ko mu je kriv sto je nazi bolji od crnje :)
<Mmike> sve usvemu
<Mmike> nadao sam se nicemu a dobio super utrku :)
<SilverSpace> je bila je dobra
<SilverSpace> i steta za ovo na karju
<SilverSpace> vidjeli bi jos borbe
<ivoks> haha ludi nijemci
<ivoks> ugasit ce nuklearke, koje su vecinom na jugu
<ivoks> gdje su i najveci potrosaci
<ivoks> a vjetroelektrane su na sjeveru
<ivoks> pa ce morati povuci kablove sa sjevera na jug
<ivoks> sad ovi sto su se bunili protiv nuklearki, bune se protiv kablova
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mislim da je to politicka prica za dnevne potrebe 
<SilverSpace> politika je svugdje ista
<ivoks> pa nije prica
<ivoks> ugasili su stare nuklearke :)
<ivoks> i uvoze struju jer ih ne zele ponovno upaliti
<SilverSpace> hebga bez struje ne mozes
<SilverSpace> nemas puno alternative
<Mmike> sve je to nofac :)
 * Mmike mora testirati migraciju - oko 160 gay siteova preseljeno na 'nase' servere, i sad ja moram proci kroz svaki i vidjeti dal' sve radi :/
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> moze ti SilverSpace pomoci
<ivoks> on voli Vettela
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tebi to bolje pase 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> neka, treba ovo povremeno
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ma hajde, danas smo civilizirani, ne smeta nas muska ljubav :)
<Mmike> i gayevi su ljudi
<Mmike> ja sam barem nakon ovakvih stvari siguran da NISAM gay
<Mmike> i siguran sam da NE volim sado mazo
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> i tako, stosta sam spoznao o sebi :)
 * Mmike bi bio super katolik :)
<ivoks> jebem ti windowse
<ivoks> ubuntu i redhat vidi disk jedan pci uredjaj 0000:00:04.0, drugi kao 05, treci kao 06 i cetvrti kao 07
<ivoks> a windows vidi prvi kao 05, drugi kao 06, treci kao 07 i cetvrti kao 04
<Neuromanc> lol MMike
<Neuromanc> jutro susjed
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :))
<rsedak> jutro
<rsedak> Neuromanc: nisam ti se pohvalio 
<SilverSpace> http://www.conceivablytech.com/7683/products/linux-torvalds-approves-linux-3-0-rc1
<ivoks> ipak 3.0
<ivoks> bolje bi bilo 2.8, al dobro
<Neuromanc> reci susjed
<rsedak> Neuromanc: http://creator.lego.com/de-DE/products/default.aspx#6753 kod mene :-)
<Neuromanc> wow
<Neuromanc> jesi ga vec izgradio?
<rsedak> ma nisam :-) ne usudim ga se pokazati krerki to odmah znaci 5 sati rada :-)
<Neuromanc> koliko kosta?
<rsedak> a ovaj tjedan moram obraditi dvje svadbe, krizmu, ispraviti gluposti studenata etc
<rsedak> mozda sljedeci tjedan :-)
<Neuromanc> moze ti ga vilim sloziti;)
<Neuromanc> da ustedis vrijeme;)
<rsedak> u Intersparu 400Kn za 10 bodova, inace je 650Kn
<rsedak> ma nema sane, kupimu njegov set :-)
<Neuromanc> ja htio pomoci;)
<rsedak> jedino mi je prezao st onisam odmah kupio Off-roadera pocetna cijena mu je bila 1.200Kn a bio snizen na 600Kn
<Neuromanc> ustvai imam toliko dijelova da ga sigurno moze i sloziti, samo da mu downloadam upute:)
<Neuromanc> dodji jednom vidjeti moju zalihu creator kockica
<Neuromanc> ima ih dosta preko 10 000
<Neuromanc> a i duplo imam preko tisucu
<rsedak> wow
<ivoks> ovo fora izglea
<ivoks> koliko sati ti treba za ovo:
<ivoks> http://creator.lego.com/de-DE/products/6753.aspx#6741
<ivoks> ovo je ok: http://technic.lego.com/en-GB/Products/default.aspx#8070
<ivoks> moram neku djecu napravit da se mogu igrati s njima
<ivoks> :D
<budz0r> ivoks: lol!
<rsedak> :-)
<ivoks> ovak bi bilo precudno da si kupim legice
<budz0r> ivoks: pitaj Dobricu :)
<ivoks> http://technic.lego.com/en-GB/Products/default.aspx#8052
<rsedak> Neuromanc: evo uputdstva :-) http://technic.lego.com/de-DE/BuildingInstructions/default.aspx#8297%20Group
<Neuromanc> fala:)
<calmpitbull> tgz files se instaliraju na isti nacin kao tar.gr
<calmpitbull> tar.gz
<calmpitbull> ??
<calmpitbull> hvala na brzom i poucnom odgovoru :)
<ivoks> tar.gz se ne instalira
<ivoks> to je kao da pitas instalira li se zip isto kao i msi
<SilverSpace> zip ili rar
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> ahhh joooooo
<calmpitbull> dobro no
<Mmike> calmpitbull, .tgz je vjerojatno ista stvar kao i .tar.gz
<calmpitbull> Mmike: hvala ti
<Mmike> tar tvfz arhiva.tgz
<Mmike> i vidjeti ces sto je unutra
<calmpitbull> moze
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ti moras uvijek nesto prigovarat
<ivoks> evo, padaju prve rezervacije za tjedne ture :)
<calmpitbull> nadam se da nisi ti vodic
<ivoks> ja sam investitor :)
<ivoks> i logistika
<SilverSpace> Studenti u Velikoj Britaniji misle da je Facebook važniji od seksa
<calmpitbull> gdje furas ljude?
<ivoks> krka, kornati, vransko jezero, murter
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: :)
<ivoks> telascica
<Neuromanc> :)
<calmpitbull> ivoks: sve vidio, sve dosadno 
<ivoks> nije stvar u gledanju
<ivoks> gledanje je uvijek dosadno, sto god gledao
<calmpitbull> nego u zmirenju
<ivoks> treba aktivno sudjelovati
<calmpitbull> kaj kajak, quad, i treking
<ivoks> kajak, bicikl, trekking, penjanje
<calmpitbull> ha ha to radio i to je dosadno
<ivoks> al sit in kajak
<ivoks> ne one splavi na kojima sjedis
<calmpitbull> kajak je za pusije
<calmpitbull> ;)
<calmpitbull> idi na socu sa kajakom
<calmpitbull> na "mirne"vode
<Neuromanc> :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: odi cucke setat kad ti je dosdno :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> pa to i radim
<calmpitbull> kaj da ti kazem 
<calmpitbull> jedino kaj nije dosadno je citanje, prckanje po kompu i ostale stvari :)
<calmpitbull> dobro sam objasnio kaj nije dosadno
<obruT> Mmike: e, radim neku aplikacijicu i koristit cu ORM ! :P :)
<calmpitbull> ORM?
<Mmike> obruT, sam ti koristi, pucaj si u nogu :)
<Mmike> analizirao bas jucer djangov ORM :)
<Mmike> jad te uzas :)
<Mmike> za dohvacanje nekih stvar lik radi 2 potpuno ista upita prema bazi
<Mmike> za brisanje necega
<Mmike> prvo napravi SELECT COUNT(*) from tablica
<Mmike> onda kaze SELECT nesto WHERE ID IN (89,90)  (s tim da je 89 ono sto mu je COUNT(*) vratio prije)
<Mmike> nakon toga odere jos jedan takav select
<Mmike> i onda kaze DELETE
<obruT> Mmike: bas cu si upucat u nogu s ovom aplikacijom :)
<Mmike> naravno da nije sve u jednoj transakciji, naravno da nema FOR UPDATE lockova, i naravno da je potencijal za sranje ogroman
<Mmike> i naravno da frednu koji samo objekte vidi nemosh objasniti zasto je to lose :) 
<Mmike> obruT,  :) 
<Mmike> obruT, pa neznam, ti si meni uvijek djelovao kao iskusan informaticar, pa valjda imas contingecy plan :)
<obruT> za ovu aplikaciju, vjeruj, nema straha od ikakvih kompliciranih situacija :)
<Mmike> obruT, a, sto je aplikacija?
 * jelly je vec zaboravio koji kufer je ORM uopce
<jelly> a to, object-relational-thingy
<Mmike> haproxy
<Mmike> mosh ga curlnut na 'admin' sucelje i ubacit/izbacit node 
<Mmike> lik napisao perl skriptu koja to radi
<Mmike> i ima 1300 linija :)
<SilverSpace> posto nisam prodao edge sad ga vise ni necu nek trune doma :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kol'ko si para bio trazio?
<SilverSpace> 4.500
<SilverSpace> koliko kosta i najjeftiniji model
<SilverSpace> moj je 5.800
<SilverSpace> +rezervna baterja
<SilverSpace> i 3godine garancija
<SilverSpace> 5800+1400
<Mmike> nda
<SilverSpace> nemaju ljudi para
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> ja bih uzeo, al' isto sam malo kratki
<Mmike> kol'ko max rama ide unutra?>
<SilverSpace> 4G
<SilverSpace> toliko ga i ima
<SilverSpace> ovih dana zderem samo sir dobio pol koluta paskog i pol koluta trapista
<calmpitbull> koja glupost
<calmpitbull> pricam sa barnes &  noble o nabavi e book readera
<calmpitbull> i tip kaze da ga moram registrirat u americi da bi radio u europu
<calmpitbull> a sve to zbog protekcije korisnika
<calmpitbull> koja glupost
<Neuromanc> ah
<Neuromanc> jesi gledao idiocracy?
<calmpitbull> nisam
<Neuromanc> pogledaj
<calmpitbull> i kaj da sada napravim...nedam 1700 ili vise za reader
<Neuromanc> bar početak, ima na youtubeu
<Neuromanc> ne znam, ja sve pare sinu dam za robotiku...
<Neuromanc> i kampove...
<calmpitbull> ma pametan covjek
<Neuromanc> fala bogu pa mi je firma bar iphone dala da ne zaostanem bas skroz u tehnologiji
<Neuromanc> o tabletima i citacima samo slusam i citam
<calmpitbull> ma super je ovaj eink screen, da se barem moze dobit qi screen za asus
<calmpitbull> ovaj novi nook radi na android 2.1 os dok se za druge bas i nezna
<darkwood> frend mi instaliro ubuntu, obriso particije, napravio sve nanovo i kad se resetira ubuntu nakon instalacije kaze mu da falia bootmenager, ALI ako su windowsi u dvdromu i ne odabere se opcija boot from CD onda se pokrene linux :))?????? !!? zasto?! :D
<SilverSpace> ubaci ubuntu i probaj ona izabrat boot from hard
<SilverSpace> na prvom izborniku cda
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno je nesto prckao di da se instalira grab
<SilverSpace> koji je chmod samo za citanje
<SilverSpace> 666
<SilverSpace> ili 600
<darkwood> chmod u+r ? :D
<darkwood> nekak mi je lakse preko slova, a ne ti satanski brojevi
<CrazyLemon> r=4
<CrazyLemon> i brojevi su skroz logicni..ako znas zasto se ide :)
<darkwood> jel mozes to objasniti u jednom redu? :D
<SilverSpace> 644
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: to ima i pisanje, za vlasnika
<SilverSpace> sad sam zbunjen :)
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace 444   = može čitat user,group, others
<CrazyLemon> 644 = može čitat, pisat user .. čitat group, others
<CrazyLemon> evo ovde fino piše https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<darkwood> aha :D fakat je lagano
<CrazyLemon> d0h :)
<darkwood> mada, bi trebao procit znacenje reada kod foldera
<SilverSpace> LN
<darkwood> ln
<darkwood> write restricts or allows creating new files or deleting files in the directory. (Caution: write access for a directory allows deleting of files in the directory even if the user does not have write permissions for the file!) 
<darkwood> Kako da onda napravim file kojeg useri nemogu brisati, ali da imaju ovlasti pisanja/brisanja u direktoriju?
<jelly-home> direktorij treba imat sticky bit
<darkwood> sta je to?
<jelly-home> <dpkg> extra, extra, read all about it, sticky bit is the "t" bit on /tmp.  When set on a directory, it means that users cannot unlink anyone else's files (and a few other things).  It has no effect on files in Linux or FreeBSD; on some other Unices it has another meaning, usually related to swapping or the page cache.
<jelly-home> znaci imas write prava na direktoriju, ali ne mozes brisati tudje datoteke
<jelly-home> chmod +t
<jelly-home> postoje jos neki ruzniji nacini
<darkwood> super, znaci ima rjesenja :D
<budz0r> vecer
<budz0r> ima li tko za preporuciti neko ERP rjesenje
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-31
<CrazyLemon> preporucit bas i ne...al sam negdje cuo za openbravo :)
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> s time da postoji i ACL, koji moze 'prosiriti' mogucnosti unix permova
<drj_cro> ooo pa napokon s dodali i odt nz carnetu za obrasce :)
<ivoks> gdje?
<ivoks> aha dns promjene
<drj_cro>  da
<ivoks> koji se sad obrazac mora popuniti ako zelis promijeniti prim i sek dns?
<ivoks> prije je to bilo jednostavnije :)
<drj_cro> http://www.carnet.hr/dokumenti?dm_document_id=1106&dm_dnl=1\
<drj_cro> sad je jednostavnije.sad imas 1papir
<drj_cro> prije su bila 3komada
<ivoks> HRTLD_B
<drj_cro> HRTLD_B-ver2.odt
<ivoks> da, imam to
<drj_cro> e onda samo taj dok se popuni.
<drj_cro> brb cigara
<ivoks> cigareta rano ujutro?
<ivoks> uh...
<obruT> cigareta u bilo koje dana ?
<MmikeMRMA> heh
<MmikeMRMA> cigara
<ivoks> idem i ja zapalit
<ivoks> :D
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> sumu? :)
<ivoks> golden virginu
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> dobar je to duhan
<Mmike> al' me uvijek glava boli od toga prva dva dana
<Mmike> i onda kad prestanem, opet me boli glava par dana :)
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> ma ne boli
<ivoks> super je duhan
<Mmike> kak ti znas kad mene boli glava? :)
<ivoks> kak je lijep dan
<ivoks> nema ni vjetra
<ivoks> bit ce opet kupanje danas
<Mmike> tu ce kisa danas
<Mmike> bas se veselim
<Mmike> sam nek pada dok sam u zg
<Mmike> ivoks, koristis ti onaj innobackupxtra za backupisanje mysla?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> hm... ima li neko pametnije rjesenje of | head -n1?
<calmpitbull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aLwBxaNDiA   zato ja volim asus
<ivoks> recimo, s awkom
<ivoks> pa asus i radi apple strojeve
<calmpitbull> to nisam znao
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj fali headu?
<ivoks> ako ti je to fora, ona se sakrij pred ovime: http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/29/linaro-and-samsung-roll-out-exynos-4210-based-origen-development/
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nis...
<drj_cro> ee zakon
<drj_cro> pa to si moram nabavit za htpc
<ivoks> imam multiline output iz kojeg mi treba svaka druga linija (ne trebaju mi komentari), a iz linije znakovi do spacea
<ivoks> drj_cro: i dolazi s ubuntuom :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: tj., linaro daje android i ubuntu image za to
<Mmike> ivoks, komentar pocinje sa #, npr?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mislim, mogu ovo:
<ivoks> | grep -v ^# | head -n1 | awk {'print $1'}
<ivoks> al to mi je nekako lame
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> pa onda: grep -v ^# multilineotuput.txt | cut -d' ' -f1
<Mmike> rem
<Mmike> ne kuzim ovo sa head
<Mmike> tak nesh dobit svaku drugu liniju, nego samo prvu, nakon grepa
<ivoks> da izvucem samo prvu liniju
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa onda ok :)
<Mmike> i umjesto awka uzmi cut
<ivoks> | grep -v ^# | cut -d' ' -f1              
<ivoks> ovo nije ok
<Mmike> za ovo sto ti treba awk je overkill :)
<ivoks> jer ce ispisati prvi 'stupac' svakog retka
<ivoks> meni treba samo prvi redak
<Mmike> ae, uguraj head
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> awk nije overkill zasto sto je print $1 samo primjer
<Mmike> nisam skuzio da trebas samo prvi redak, mislio sam da hoces 'svaki drugi - neces komentare'
<ivoks> jedan stupac ima data1:data2:data3
<ivoks> pa mi je lakse to s awkom izvuci nego slagati cutove
<Mmike> pa ako zelis samo 3ci stupac, cut -d':' -f3
<ivoks> imas ovako:
<ivoks> data1 data2 data3
<ivoks> data4_1:data4_2:data4_3 data5 data6_1:data6_2
<ivoks> ma... kontempliram bez veze, ignoriraj :)
<Mmike> :) ok
<ivoks> znam kako rijesiti, samo si gledam postoji li neki carobniji nacin :)
<Mmike> inace, za tako jednostavno izvlacenje awk je overkill :) iako, bitno da ti radi, a poslije optimiziraj, ako treba
<drj_cro> ivoks: guba.al mislim da cu si ipak prvo ovo nabavit http://wetab.mobi/en/
<drj_cro> isto ide ubuntu gore i sa unityem izgleda uber dobro,a ima i odlicne teh-spec
<HmmZ0r> ivoks: vidi sed kolko citam mislim da je to alat.
<HmmZ0r> ako mi das fajl mogu ja probat (input i desired output)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> cut! :)
<Mmike> malen, brz
<Mmike> ako mu samo to treba sto prica :)
<HmmZ0r> a cuj ako mora svaku drugu liniju i jos matchirat da ne komentare i ino .. tesko ce samo cut :)
<HmmZ0r> bez sto pajpova prije
<Mmike> :) pa, kao sto vidis, ne treba svaku drugu liniju :)
<Mmike> treba prvu liniju koja nije komentar :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: al to je intel
<ivoks> drj_cro: ono je ARM... 6V i vozi
<drj_cro> ma i ovo rula. frend si ga je narucio,sad cekam da mu dode pa da vidimo :)
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: pa onda awk '/#/{getline p} END { print p } ' inp
<HmmZ0r> ako je samo jedna linija nakon komentara (ne vise njih)
<ivoks> rekoh, nemojte se muciti
<HmmZ0r> ali ja to volim!: )
<ivoks> slazem python program koji ce mi to raditi :)
<ivoks> zajebavam se :D
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> super je python
<Mmike> al'
<HmmZ0r> hebo vas pajton i text procesing :)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> bas :)
<Mmike> imas gotove alate koji su standardni za takve stvari, python nije bas mudar izbor
<Mmike> za ono sto grep/cut/sed/awk mogu
<SilverSpace> asus je sranje to ne bi da mi poklone
<HmmZ0r> ma sve awk, osim sortanja :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moja curka ima asus i bas je ok
<Mmike> ili ima acer
<Mmike> pojma nemam :)
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> jucer smam proveo dan popravljajuci gayporn siteove
<HmmZ0r> rotfl
<Mmike> nocas mudri admin s druge strane svijeta napravi rsync sa originalnih servera na nase
<Mmike> i ubije sve sto sam napravio
<Mmike> kaze, rekao sam chattr -i
<Mmike> super si, reko, erkao
<Mmike> rekao
<HmmZ0r> ja parsirah neke logove prijatelju, jebo sam si mater :)
<HmmZ0r> ivoks: evo ako ti koristi (sve izmedju komentara) awk '/^#/,/^#/ { print } ' :)
<HmmZ0r> sori awk '!/^#/,!/^#/ { print } ' :)
<HmmZ0r> dodas FS i printas si sto hoces jel.
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, SAMO PRVA LINIJA! :)
<HmmZ0r> prva linija je gore
<ivoks> joj... decki
<ivoks> | awk 'NR==2 { print $1 }'
 * Mmike dobio lisabonski ugovor mailom, preveden na hrvatski
<ivoks> | awk 'NR==2 { print $2 }'
<Mmike> zanima nekog?
<ivoks> | awk 'NR==2 { print $3 }'
<ivoks> NR = broj linije, $3 = broj polja
<ivoks> i bok
<Mmike> awk je ogroman, jebote :) ako to radis u skripti koja se izvrsava cesto i puno, onda je awk overkill :)
<HmmZ0r> znaci samo parsiras 2 liniju ?
<ivoks> 2. i 4.
<HmmZ0r> ukupno 4 linije 
<HmmZ0r> ima fajl ?
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: gle, rijesio sam
<Mmike> ako slazes nesto sad sebi samo nabrzake, ili nesto sto se rijetko pokrece, onda je awk kul
<Mmike> nego
<HmmZ0r> ivoks: pa iz interesa jel i zelje za znanjem sto pricao
<Mmike> Lisabonski Ugovor?
<HmmZ0r> pricamo..
<Mmike> Anyone?
<darkwood> poz, je python jednostavan za naucit za pocetnike?
<drj_cro> Mmike: sto je lisabonski ugovor?
<Mmike> darkwood, je
<Mmike> darkwood, izrazito
<HmmZ0r> ugovor izmedju EU clanica ?
<ivoks> python je pizdarija za naucit
<ivoks> a uglavnom ti nis vise od njega ne treba :)
<Mmike> pizdarija veca cak od PHPa rekao bih, a php naucis - odmah
<Mmike> plus sto je 5050550 puta mocniji/intuitivniji/bolji/sveskup od PHPa
<ivoks> php treba zakonom zabraniti
<Mmike> najvise u PHPu (trenutno) pizdim na to da neki libovi throwaju exceptione, a neki vracaju error_levele :)
<Mmike> i nikad neznam koji di kad sta tko :)
<darkwood> onda super :) kolko sam skuzio mocan je to jezik, takodjer lako se povezuje sa web aplikacijama
<Mmike> darkwood, pun kufer mocan
<Mmike> nije najbrzi na svijetu
<ivoks> al ne tako lako kao php
<obruT> ne treba ukinut php, a niti jedan drugi jezik
<Mmike> java je, recimo, puno brza. 
<obruT> treba zakonom zabranit "krivo" koristenje odredjenog jezika/frameworka/cegavec :)
<HmmZ0r> tipa ajmo u pajtonu parsirat txt :)
<obruT> problem je u tome sto netko nauci jedno i onda misli da sve treba radit u tome
<Mmike> obruT, PHP je tako napravljen, zbrdazdoliran, zdrkan te sjeban
<Mmike> nazalost, 90% weba je u njemu i jebiga
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, zakaj nebi u pythonu parso tekst?
<obruT> jel znas zasto je 90% weba u njemu ? :) zato sto vecina hostingasa upravo njega nudi :)
<Mmike> obruT, jeps, a znas zasto ga nude? :) zato sto 90% ljudi kad hoce raditi s webom prvo cuje 'linux, mysql, php, apache' :)
<Mmike> to ne znaci da je dobar i da ima smisla - k'o mysql :)
<darkwood> onda krecemo u ucenje :)
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: jer postoje bolji alat koji pruzaju vecu fleksibilnost i manje je koda.
<Mmike> darkwood, uhvati se pythona, fakat je vrlo ok
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, ne slazem se
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, za ovo kaj je ivoks pricao tu, definitivno je python overkill
<darkwood> ma dok sam vidio, kako je mali kod koji je napisao h00s za onu eudick skriptu
<Mmike> al' recimo
<Mmike> ja sam jednom davno davno ubio svoju bazu :)
<obruT> darkwood: uhvati se pythona, djanga i njegovog ORM-a, evo Mmike je odusevljen s njim :)
<darkwood> vidim ima puno modula
<Mmike> rm -rf /var/local/lib/postgres
<Mmike> na krivom serveru :)
<Mmike> backup - za pickice
<ivoks> php je takav kakav je jer je napravljen 'ajmo nekaj zbrckat, da studentima pokazemo programski jezik'
<Mmike> i jedino sto sam imao su bili logovi od aplikacije
<Mmike> i vratio sam sve podatke, parsajuci logove
<Mmike> awk mi tu nebi pomogao niti malo, python me spasio
<darkwood> moze pitanje, sta je taj django 
<darkwood> tj, opcenito ti frameworki
<darkwood> sta je to?
<ivoks> ajde prvo nauci python
<Mmike> darkwood, framweork za rapid prototyping web stranica
<obruT> php je takav jer je nastao jaaaako davno i u to vrijeme je bio najbolje sto si mogao imat, a onda su skuzili da to tak ne ide, pa su ga poceli poboljsavat i sad su napravili teski kupus :)
<Mmike> koje cesto ostanu prototipi i odu u produkciju :)
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: uskogrudno, ti znas python zato ti je pomogao, perlash bi to kuca u perlu, awkash u awk zar ne ? :)
<darkwood> aha, znaci kao web programiran u pythonu?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, nope, awk jednostavno nije pogodan za to
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, da vidis logove jasno bi ti bilo :) i da, da sam znao perl, vjerojatno bih u perlu to radio :) tj, python sam znao bolje a i jednostavniji je od perla :)
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, bed je sto ta aplikacija ima vise threadova koji za svaku akciju ostave par redaka u log fileu, pa nije samo line-by-line processing, nego moras znati kad si sto procitao, i tak
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: nisam vidio logove, al cini mi se da radis u python jer ces ajmo rec brze isproducirat kod koji radi
<obruT> perl je dobar za obradu teksta jer u sintaksu ima ugradjene regexpe i mozes u malo linija koda napravit cudesa.... no to poslije niti sam ne znas desifrirat :)
<Mmike> ne, nego u awku to ne mozes, ili ako mozes, overkill je
<Mmike> obruT, slicno k'o python, samo bolje :)
<Mmike> darkwood, da, al' da bi koristio django moras dobro znati oo koncepte
<darkwood> oo koncept? :D
<Mmike> darkwood, jel' programiras u icemu? ili kad jesi?
<darkwood> jesam u mircu :)
 * Mmike stares
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: znaci radi se o tome da obradjues vise log fajli istovremeno radeci relaciju na podatke unutra ?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, jok, jedan log file
<Mmike> darkwood, aeh.
<Mmike> darkwood, npr: razlika izmedju for i while petlje, onako, iz glave, znas li?
<darkwood> da znam te osnove, nije bed
<darkwood> to sve ima u mircu :)))
<darkwood> zacidio bi se sta je sve moguce u njemu programirat, ali je ono, kak bi reko, naporan, jer za sve moras masu programirat
<Mmike> darkwood, kul :) a, razlika izmedju klase i objekta?
<darkwood> klase se koriste kada se nesto pozivaa vise puta, dok objekt samo jednom? blefiram za ovo, takva su pravila za css :)))
<Mmike> :) ne
<Mmike> objekt je instancirana klasa, grubo receno
<Mmike> uglavonm
<Mmike> http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/html/index.html
<Mmike> pocni s time, tamo prica o osnovnim konceptima
<Mmike> dovoljan ti je najobicniji editor, dobre volje, strpljenja
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: a kakvog si misljenja o rubyu
<darkwood> oki, :D
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, pa, nisam puno radio
<Mmike> tak da neznam
<Mmike> lijepo ga je gledat, mogu rec :)
<Mmike> al' spor je za popizdit
<Mmike> i sve stvari koje sam vidio u tome (a instaliravam svako malo nekome nesto) su toliko zdrkane
<HmmZ0r> nisam se susreo s tim ono kako radi i to
<Mmike> te treba ovo za ono na ovo sa time 
<Mmike> za maintenance - popizditis
<HmmZ0r> a gle, kao i svakim drugim kodom koji je pisan bez ijednog komentara i izgleda kao tcpdump
<civija> gem install rulz, not! :)
<obruT> HmmZ0r: sta fali pcap fajlovima!?! :)
<HmmZ0r> nis nis, al vidjeh perl kod koji slicno izgleda :)
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, eto ti primjer loga koji sam morao parsirati: http://pastebin.com/3KkSHfxr
<HmmZ0r> i sto s tim radio
<HmmZ0r> opet neki porn
<HmmZ0r> :D
<obruT> Mmike: parlay :)
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, a nista, napravio python parser koji od toga napuni postgres bazu za SMS gateway :)
<Mmike> i jos jedan drugi za drugu aplikaciju koja je SMS nagradna igra neka :)
<obruT> btw. zanimljive poruke su slane preko toga :)
<Mmike> jer dodje poruka, onda gateway zvizne u log, aaa, doslo mi je, onda slijedeca lajna, eto, dao sam joj msgId taj i taj, onda lajna iza, proslijedio sam ju dequeueru tom i tom, onda se kasnije javlja taj dequeuer da je uzeo tu poruku i da ju salje dalje...
<HmmZ0r> bwhah da odmah se zamjeti
<Mmike> i to su samo dva threada, a ima ih 10ak
<Mmike> i sve je izmjesano
<obruT> "dobro vece  jesi li opustio guzne misice da primis moj strap"
<Mmike> i awk = nema sansi
<obruT> bwahahahahaha :)
<Mmike> obruT, da, ima i sexy-sms-chat :)
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: pa ako je uvijek isti pattern kako si spomenuo ne vidim zasto nebi mogao
<Neuromanc> jutro
<civija> Mmike: je li ti jos radis za one amere ili si presao u avalon?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, zato kaj awk nije zamisljen za takvo sto :) mogao bi, naravno da bi mogao, mosh i u asmu napraviti
<Mmike> civija, avalon nije htio dat paru koju sam ja htio
<Mmike> kao, skupo im je
<Mmike> reko, sve5 :)
<civija> aha :)
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: a koliko ti je trebalo da to odradis vremenski (cisto iz interesa jel)
<Mmike> kao, radim od doma, al' moram bar jednom tjedno u djudjevac. Ok, reko, tko ce to platiti? Pa, vele oni, ti. Reko, ok, al' mi plata veca za taj iznos? Vele oni, ne, naravno, zasto bi bila?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, 2x10 sati
<Mmike> znam tocno :)
<Mmike> jer smo imali 2-3 nagradne igre u to vrijeme  :)
<Mmike> zdrkani su logovi jako, nazalost, nacin na koji gateway radi je takav, i jbg, mosh se slikat. 
<Mmike> nisu zamisljeni za parsanje, jel :)
<Mmike> log koji ti da apache je tak napravljen da ga je lako parsat
<Mmike> i to ako ides parsat pythonom onda ili si kreten ili imas jako dobar razlog (recimo, python, osim sto parsa log, slusa jos neke inpute i radi sendvice istovremeno)
<Mmike> najcesce je to ona stara: Kad je jedino sto imas cekic sve drugi pocinje sliciti na cavao
<Neuromanc> :)
<civija> to je Clarksonov moto :)
<Neuromanc> dobra
<Neuromanc> no ok mi ipak imamo malo blaze alate od cekica
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: jesi si onda nakon 20 h rekao, ne netju vise koristiti rm -rf prije provjere :)
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, o, da :)
<Mmike> prva stvar kad dodjem negdje nesto je 'di vam je backup' i 'kad ste zadnji put testirali restore' 
<Neuromanc> pametno
<Mmike> ovo prvo oko 60% njih kaze 'tu je', ovo drugo, heh. jedan jedini lik redovno to radi
<Neuromanc> dobro malo je teze imati na sta testirati restore
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ali!
<Mmike> moras to napraviti
<Mmike> kako znas da ti backup radi?
<Neuromanc> ovisi o okruzenju
<Neuromanc> znam da moras
<Neuromanc> no cesto to znaci downtime
<Mmike> zasto?
<Neuromanc> a znas kak s tim ide
<Mmike> ne znaci
<Mmike> pa imas 'spare' server na kojem to napravis
<Neuromanc> mmike ne uvijek, ali cesto znaci
<Neuromanc> mmike ma u milion slucajeva nemas spare server
<Mmike> pa jebiga onda :)
<Neuromanc> a pogotovo ne mozes na njemu svu funkcionalnost isprobati
<Mmike> onda nemas backup plan dobar :)
<Neuromanc> jebi ga ti, ja cu nju:)
<Mmike> nj
<Mmike> :)
<HmmZ0r> ako imas terabajtne baze zao ti kvalitetlnih diskova da si samo stoje i testiraju restore grnj.
<HmmZ0r> probas 2/3 puta, radi i bok :) vratis diskove nek se vrte korisno :)
<Neuromanc> ma znam, uvijek ima nacina
<Neuromanc> no znas i sam da u praksi malo tko redovno radi
<HmmZ0r> gle, kad kazes manageroidima, ako zelite to, kostat ce vas tolko, naglo ih zaboli kurac.
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> al' rekao si, poslao mail, dokumentirao i u slucaju sranja upres prstom na to
<Mmike> prebacio si odgovornost
<HmmZ0r> toeto! :)
<Neuromanc> hehe
<HmmZ0r> u folder 'jebano' u mailboxu
<Neuromanc> koga briga
<Mmike> a mislim, nemres drugacije
<Neuromanc> u praksi
<Mmike> ili se boris s vjetrenjacama
<Neuromanc> da, nemres drukcije
<Mmike> ja svoje podatke backupiram redovito
<Mmike> i testiram backupe redovito
<Mmike> jer su to MOJI podaci i meni su bitni
<Mmike> i nitko drugi to nece raditi za mene
<Mmike> al' ovima drugima, pa jebe mi se. Kazem ti kako to mora izgledati, sto gubis ako to ne radis, ako si dovoljno glup da kazes 'ma nece valjda meni', well, tvoj problem. 
<HmmZ0r> i onda to postane 'kud bas meni' :)
<Mmike> recimo :)
<Mmike> dosao sam davno davno kod nekih likova, neki arhitekti, gdje je frend neki slagao im sustav
<Mmike> windoze jos bile
<Mmike> i bila tamo tetka sekretarica koja je jednom tjedno radila backup
<Mmike> i ovaj frend napravio skriptu/sto-vec koja je pokupila bitne stvari sa shareova od ljudi i kopirala ih na externi disk
<Mmike> medjutoa, u nekom trenutku se to sjebalo
<Mmike> i pise uredno na ekranu 'backup failed'
<Mmike> al' ova je to ignorirala
<Mmike> :) i kaj :)
<Neuromanc> :))
<Mmike> 'ali on nam je slozio backup, i to je radilo'
<Mmike> to je k'o kad tetka donese 12 godina starog fiata na servis, i ovi posloze kocnice, ulje i to, uzmu 200 kuna za sve, i onda joj crkne pumpa za vodu
<Mmike> ili jos gore - elektropodizac
<Mmike> i onda tetka - POTRGALI SU MI VISE NE IDEM KOD NJIH
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: a kako se sjebalo ? :)
<HmmZ0r> mislim bekap sa skriptom :)
<Mmike> zena je ostavljala ukljucen disk cijelo vrijeme
<Mmike> i u nekom trenutku se USB odspojio
<Mmike> i nije se vise spojio
<Mmike> i slovo S ili koje vec nije postojalo
<Mmike> tako nesto
<Mmike> to je bilo 2000te, brijem
<obruT> da li za horizontalnu skalabilnost serveri moraju biti u horizontalnom racku ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, nope, poslozis ih vertikalno, jer onda horizontalno imas vise mjesta za siriti se
<HmmZ0r> and the winner is?
<Mmike> nije li logicno, jebemu! :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvcjPf6G6B4&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tth9krDtxII :DD
<HmmZ0r> ovo je najace, snimi lika dize se, fuca vijori :D
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIsscPKYmd0&feature=related
<Mmike> dadad :)
<Mmike> dobar
<Mmike> a fino ga pogodilo :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY1VTuUY9YQ&feature=related
<Mmike> stari moj, a ovaj salto?
<HmmZ0r> zesci luck 
<Mmike> 3struki?
<HmmZ0r> 'e stupido' :D
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: snimi zvono za mob : http://www.moviesoundclips.net/movies1/saw3/kerry-tape.mp3 :)
<calmpitbull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQLQH-w920k&feature=related ovo je bolje od vasih helica
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> helic je ultimate
<Mmike> pokretljiviji je u zraku
<Mmike> jedino nema tol'ki domet
<Neuromanc> obozavam kad je organiziran rucak na poslu...
<HmmZ0r> rubelj gril online narudjba 
<HmmZ0r> :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: bolje ?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k-u0_Y8hK0
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9iknHhl4iQ
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ovo je za velike decke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKEmQyTGCLM
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctzd3A1ZJrk
<Neuromanc> HmmZ0r:  da svaki dan ces jesti iz rubelja:)
<Neuromanc> klasican rucak iz restorana, salatice i tako to
<Neuromanc> to je prava stvar
<HmmZ0r> Neuromanc: ma shala, ja ih vise ne jedem, pache zgadile su mi se sve vrste narucivanja inace :)
<Mmike> prestanite
<Mmike> gladan sam
<ivoks> piletina, kukuruz, grasak, mrkva, papirka, rajcica, tabasco, malo soli i papra, maslinovog ulja
<ivoks> to je bio moj rucak
<HmmZ0r> meksicki 
<HmmZ0r> :)
<ivoks> da
<HmmZ0r> moj je bio jagode i banane 
<HmmZ0r> bwhaha
<Neuromanc> samoborski, pire, kupus salata..
<Neuromanc> Mmike hehe
<Neuromanc> HmmZ0r:  ma ovo je bolje nego kaj zena doma napravi u prosjeku:)
<HmmZ0r> nemoj da te cita e
<HmmZ0r> :D
<HmmZ0r> znas da ubuntu kanal ima sve online :)
 * SilverSpace nema pojma kaj ce danast jesti za rucak
 * Mmike ce danas jesti mahune od jucer
<Mmike> tak su dobre, nemrem vjerovat
<Mmike> malcice papra, harise i kiselog vrhnja unutra
<HmmZ0r> ja nis, dijetiram zesce, godisnji za 2 mjeseca, valja nesto naguzit na moru :)
<SilverSpace> harise?
<Mmike> harisa
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harissa
<SilverSpace> dinovica
<SilverSpace> harisa Đinovica
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> marinko rokvic ! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam to nikad probao kaj to ima kod nas za kupit
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pojma nemam, meni su to iz tunisa donjekli
<SilverSpace> ja moram imati ljuti ajvar i podravkin ljuti kecup u frizideru pod obavezno
<Mmike> ja imam pastu i prah harissinu, presuper mi je oboje
<Mmike> ne volim kecap :) to je slatko, jebemu :)
<Mmike> ajvar, da, ljuti, svakako
<Mmike> tabasco sam prije rokao, uh :) 
<HmmZ0r> tabasco u sve
<HmmZ0r> :D
<Mmike> odustao sam od toga jer mi je sva hrana izgubila okus :)
<SilverSpace> ovisnik o ljutom đ
<Mmike> sad jako rijetko jedem ljuto i bas mi to tak pase :)
<Mmike> da, super je ljuto :)
<HmmZ0r> kad ide kap Mmike ne 10
<HmmZ0r> :)
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, jeps, ide kap prvi dan, drugi dve, i tako dalje :)
<HmmZ0r> djaneru
<HmmZ0r> :)
<Mmike> pa kad ti flasica ode za mjesec i pol, par puta, zamislis se malo :)
<SilverSpace> vise volim kecap u nesto staviti nego tabasco
<SilverSpace> to mi je bez okusa
<HmmZ0r> ja cekam platu moram u nabavku
<HmmZ0r> fino i regres i gotov minus ;) 
<SilverSpace> dobio zuljeve koliko ih vrtim po rukama https://picasaweb.google.com/mirozagreb/Nanodots#
<SilverSpace> bojim se da bi mogao dobit i neko trovanje
<SilverSpace> krom
<Mmike> kecap je sladak
<Mmike> zato ga ne volim
<HmmZ0r> SilverSpace: Putevi ulaska u organizam su i kroz kožu i inhalacijom i ingestijom, a heksavalentni krom prolazi i kroz posteljicu i u majčino mlijeko. ... :)
<HmmZ0r> odo po pljuge
<Mmike> JEBEMTI ALERGIJU!
<SilverSpace> na kaj
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sucuraj--poskok-usao-u-kucu-i-ugrizao-zenu/950000/
<SilverSpace> zmijurina
<SilverSpace> frend neki dan na kupi uso u samac i kako ima navlaku na motoru skinuo navlaku a zmijurina se preplela oko motora
<SilverSpace> usro se
<Neuromanc> volim ja prirodu
<Neuromanc> ali se drzim dalje od divljine;)
<calmpitbull> ja to ne kuzim.....zasto se tu prodaju e ink citaci za 1700 kuna....a 
<calmpitbull> jos jedno pitanje kaj je netko vec narucival preko amazona (kako to ide sa carinom, gledaju,ne gledaju, sto ako ima wifi)
<Kosava> http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/
<Neuromanc> mislim da kre ima iskustava
<Neuromanc> i da je pricao na linux.hr o tome
<calmpitbull> iskustvima sa amazonom..
<HmmZ0r> bolje ti je ako imas kompica da ti kupi i posalje kao dar :)
<calmpitbull> HmmZ0r: radim na tome, al me zeza ta nook prijava, al ako drugcije ne ide bum uzel amazon kindle3
<calmpitbull> nisam pametan kaj je bolje
<calmpitbull> http://www.the-ebook-reader.com/ebook-reader-comparison.html
<calmpitbull> idem van sa psima, vratim se brzo
<calmpitbull> ne kuzim te idiote u nooku
<calmpitbull> bas mi nisu jasi
<Neuromanc> ja sam odustao od pokusaja razumijevanja svijeta:)
<calmpitbull> :) ja isto lagano odustajem
<Neuromanc> uzivanje u dobroj klopi i dobrom softveru je produktivnije
<calmpitbull> aaa dobra klopa....bas smo i nedelju imali rostilj... jos smo bazili teleca jetrica
<Neuromanc> ma rostilja mi cak pomalo vec i dosta...
<Neuromanc> i domaceg i narucenog...
<calmpitbull> a rebarca na americki sa bb sosom
<calmpitbull> pa ribice
<calmpitbull> pa prije toga dagnje na buzaru
<Neuromanc> rebarca samo ako su suha, dimljena
<Neuromanc> corbast pasulj volem sa rebarca suva;)
<calmpitbull> stari prije skuhas barem pola sata, u mirodijama...onda bacis u pac sa medom, sve to na rostilj i kad su hrskava stavis gore bb sos
<Neuromanc> ma lijen sam za bilo sta s kostima
<Neuromanc> cak i od krmica sve ono uz kost mackama hitim
<calmpitbull> he he
<Neuromanc> ako rostilj, onda raznjici s sampinjonima i papirkom izmedju mesa
<calmpitbull> onda si za biftek a ne za t bone stake
<Neuromanc> paprikom
<Neuromanc> :)
<calmpitbull> a ja mrzim te proklete stapice... stavljas gore ko kreten, oda si likovi ljepo sa vilicom sve povuku na tanjur e evo 
<calmpitbull> ocito ljudi u americi puno vise citaju nego tu u europi
<drj_cro> hebo kak negdje adrenalin sora poslje ovako necega http://www.break.com/index/worlds-first-bmx-triple-backflip-2064866 :)
<calmpitbull> vidio vec to...dobra je snimka sa kacige
<Neuromanc> necu sibanje adrenalina:)
<calmpitbull> nego
<Neuromanc> godine su za laganini:)
<Neuromanc> pedaline i tako to
<Neuromanc> mini golf
<Neuromanc> air hockey
<Neuromanc> slicni ekstremni sportovi;)
<calmpitbull> pa pikado
<Neuromanc> i jelo koje po mogucnosti netko drugi pripedi;)
<Neuromanc> priredi
<calmpitbull> ha ha
<calmpitbull> vec vidim da cu opet odustat od readera
<obruT> drj_cro: mene sora dok gledam dio snimka di je na vrhu rampe :)
<calmpitbull> idi na planicu gledat skokove
<drj_cro> :)
 * SilverSpace bio na vrhu skakaonice na planici u ljetno vrijeme
<calmpitbull> i kaj kazes
<SilverSpace> jos me isad svrbe noge kad se toga sijetim
<calmpitbull> he he
<SilverSpace> uh evo i sad me trnci prolaze
<SilverSpace> a proslo pun kufer vremena
<ivoks> za tjedan dana dolazi mi go pro :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: di si narucio
<ivoks> u americi
<SilverSpace> postom
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> uh a carina
<ivoks> u ponedjeljak mi dolazi u hotel
<SilverSpace> aaa ides tamo
<ivoks> kakva carina...
<ivoks> pa da
<SilverSpace> hebi se :))
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo3M6EB8kmk
<SilverSpace> si uzeo i pozadinski lcd 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> sve
<calmpitbull> o volim turno sskijanje 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0bKqPoLXsA
<SilverSpace> go pro zakon
<SilverSpace> da ne cekam novo racunalo bi si uzeo i ja
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ovo je stariji model?
<ivoks> super je sto moze 60fps
<ivoks> pa mozes imati odlicne usporene snimke
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nemam pojma koji je model
<ivoks> pitam zato sto nema 1080 rezu na youtubu
<SilverSpace> fakat ne znam nedavno nabavljena mjesec dana tu negdje
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj po slabijem svijetlu ima losiji snimak
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3H8lq28cYM
<SilverSpace> evo ovdje ima
<ivoks> to se tak ne snima
<ivoks> joj... ljudi misle da go pro sam po sebi daje onakve filmove
<obruT> SilverSpace: bijo i ja na planici, gore prek ljeta, a dolje prek zime gledao skokove :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: iznenadio se kolikoo je to strmo :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hebga jos su neiskusni :))
<SilverSpace> ovaj na 0.30 mi je najjaci :)) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3VL7KSfENU
<ivoks> ima jedan trik s tim filmovima, imao go pro ili ne
<ivoks> kamera uvijek mora biti fiksirana i objekt za koji je fiksirana mora biti djelomicno u kadru
<ivoks> ne mozes voziti bic, a da ne vidis dio bicikla cijelo vrijeme snimke
<ivoks> onda samo izgleda kao da se sve trese
<ivoks> bude ti zlo od gledanja
<SilverSpace> odoh po kruh
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pece sunce vani
<jelly> SMP http://webcafe.net.hr/2011/05/30/0786007.56.jpg
<SilverSpace> jelly: ukrao sam ti sliku :))
<SilverSpace> nisi stavio copyright
<jelly> pitaj nethaerovce odakle im
<SilverSpace> super mi je dropbox istaliram novo racunalo i sve potegnem sa dropboxa
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> oj rsedak 
<rsedak> jo
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> si vidio onoga kaj sa lego kockama radi
<SilverSpace> mislim da je u jutarnjem
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/conan-o-brien-i-stephen-colbert-dobili-svoje-lego-replike/949967/
<SilverSpace> i chrome instaliram i sve mi je tu prije sam sa tim kuburio uvijek
<SilverSpace> ovdje imam link ovdje nema
<rsedak> fora
<Mmike> rsedak, 
<ivoks> koji kreteni u holdingu
<ivoks> in music ce se srezati za jedan dan
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> nevjerojatno je kako su kod nas bas svi kratkovidni
<ivoks> holding ne smatra da je in music kulturni dogadjaj, pa trazi da im se plati najam jaruna
<SilverSpace> hebga nisu narodnjaci kaj 90% holdinga slusa
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kaj nije inmusic vipnet/tmobile preseravanje?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa i je kad se reklamiraju neka plate
<ivoks> Mmike: je, oni organiziraju, ali svejedno je to kulturni dogadjaj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je vjerojatno holdingova logika
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> kulturni je dogadjaj
<jelly> pop kultura je isto
<SilverSpace> bome tko zna kak ce medvjedi izgledati http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/130767/Medvjedi-jos-uvijek-s-polovicnim-rosterom-i-bez-trenera.html
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zasto si ti kupio godisnju kartu :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ?
<jelly-home> s/zasto/za sto/
<SilverSpace> medvdscak
<SilverSpace> tko zna kakva ce sezona biti 
<ivoks> zabavna
<ivoks> hokej je zabavan sport
<ivoks> volio bi da je medvescak prvi, ali to mi nije toliko bitno
<ivoks> bitno mi je da se ja dobro zabavim
<ivoks> call me selfish
<SilverSpace> ne ide im bas sa skupljanjem momcadi
<ivoks> ma... zasto ne
<ivoks> bolje polako i sigurno nego kao do sad
<ivoks> na brzinu sto se nudi
<ivoks> i onda kupe igraca koji je odigra jednu tekmu
<ivoks> dovedu veliki talent bez zrna mozga
<ivoks> i tak... polako
<SilverSpace> bumo vidjeli
<SilverSpace> LN
<hbogner> ode i ja
<hbogner> laku noc
<jelly-home> Character: ⱝ U+2C5D Name: GLAGOLITIC SMALL LETTER TROKUTASTI A
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-01
<PsyTrance> ovo sucelje u 11.04 je uzas :D
<PsyTrance> nisam imo zivaca se natezati s tim glupostima pa sam downgrejdao na 10.04 :D
<rob||> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<calmpitbull> zeznut cu amere i ljepo narucit amazon kindle it njemacke
<calmpitbull> amazon.de
<drj_cro> calmpitbull: a zasto bas kindle/tj zasto uopce e-reader?
<Neuromanc> jutro
<calmpitbull> zato sto volim citat....a jedino citam na vrtu, kad idem na more
<calmpitbull> uopce ne citam navecer
<Neuromanc> od danas sam onaj čiko za kompjutere:)
<calmpitbull> pa me zeza glare...a kad imas e ink display te bas briga....imao u ruci kindle dx 
<calmpitbull> drj_cro: da se moze jeftion nabavit koji pixle qi display za asus bi i to.....al kod ebook readera je prednost i u tezini spravice...baterija ti drzi oko 2 mjeseca, ili mislim da oko 14 dana ako imas wifi upaljen...i stavis ljepo gore knjige i sjednes u hladovinu, upalis i citas
<calmpitbull> bevanda naravno 
<drj_cro> Neuromanc: kad si star pa si ciko :)
<Neuromanc> drj_cro: a eto, dosao i taj dan:)
<Neuromanc> a u ilici u onom ducanu u kojem je bankomat me jedna trgovkinja nazvana striček:)
<Neuromanc> jos da nabavim stap i sesir i to je to
<calmpitBull> kaj su sada linije trama u centru jos besplatne ili ne
<drj_cro> jooooj kak me nervira ovaj gnome shell i 2 monitora. cim se ukljuci screen saver ovaj se zblesira skroz
<HmmZ0r> calmpitBull: ne, ukinuto je.
<calmpitBull> naravno
<calmpitBull> kao recesija
<calmpitBull> sada moram kupit kartu
<HmmZ0r> drj_cro: probaj blank screen :)
<drj_cro> HmmZ0r: il blue screen mozda :)
<drj_cro> vracam se na unity
<HmmZ0r> sto tjeras nvidiu jel ?
<drj_cro> na lapu intelica neka
<MmikeMRMA> drj_cro, koja kartica?
<MmikeMRMA> aha
<MmikeMRMA> 'vracam se na unity'
<MmikeMRMA> kak mosh to koristiti?
<MmikeMRMA> ja se nikako nisam snasao
<drj_cro> ma zakon je
<MmikeMRMA> pa kak 2 terminala otvorim?
<drj_cro> unity je stvarno dobar i radi zakon
<MmikeMRMA> imam samo 4 virtualna desktopa
<MmikeMRMA> meni ih treba bar 10-12
<drj_cro> pa otvoris ih koliko ti treba
<drj_cro> pa sto nisi prije koristio compiz?
<Mmike> pa jesam
<Mmike> koristim ga i sad
<Mmike> samo ga ugasim kad idem igrat rfactor, jer se ne vole bas :)
<drj_cro> damn..mislio da ce bit easy vracanje na unity sa gnome-shella.. al bice da i nece tak lako :(
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: ccsm > general settings > Desktop size i ovisno sto koristis dizes broj horizontal ili vertial virtual size
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, ma
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, popodne, za vikend, ugasen mi je taj laptop sad :)
<drj_cro> eto, ponovno na unity-u
 * HmmZ0r je na xubuntu, bez tih novih onanija :)
 * drj_cro godinama bio na wmakeru 
<HmmZ0r> ja tu vjerovatno na xmonad prec ili sl
<drj_cro> ma danasnji su kompovi dosta brzi i jaki da guraju bez problema bilo koj w-manager
<HmmZ0r> ali ne i unstable compiz :)
<HmmZ0r> misljenja sam da je ubuntu napravio gresku gurajuci compiz devetku u ovaj rilis.
<HmmZ0r> al to sam samo ja :)
<drj_cro> pa u ovih mjesec dana koristenja unitya.nisam primjetio nikakvih problema ni sa compizom ni sa unitem
<drj_cro> a tjedan dana gnome-shella mi zivce pojelo 
<drj_cro> svaki put kad se ukljuci screensaver mi napravi neki cuspajz
<HmmZ0r> uglavnom radi, ovisi koje feature compiza koristis
<HmmZ0r> ako koristis out of the box unity, vjerovanto neces imat problema
<HmmZ0r> ali to ne mjenja cinjenicu da je compiz 0.9.x unstable.
<HmmZ0r> #compiz: http://compiz.org | Stable: 0.8.x - 0.8.8  Released! | Development:  0.9.x  Git status: http://status.compiz.org  |  Development is in #compiz-dev (no user support please) | Unity is  not supported here. Try #ayatana or #ubuntu
<Mmike> drj_cro, a gnome-shell si na ruke intalirao?
<drj_cro> preko repozitorija
<drj_cro> ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ok :)
<Mmike> 165 packages can be updated.
<Mmike> 107 updates are security updates.
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> tak ljudi imaju strojeve
<HmmZ0r> hehe
<HmmZ0r> ne diraj dok radi dobiva sasvim novu dimenziju
<HmmZ0r> al ako nije prema van stroj, nije neki problem ako sve radi jel.
<Mmike> pa je prema van
<Mmike> heh
<HmmZ0r> nego sto znaci mjestimice u zagrebu ce mozda padat oborine
<HmmZ0r> jebote, ta prognoza je kao tarot ' okrenula je karta oborina'
<Mmike> pa da :)
<Mmike> nego kako drugacije? :0
<HmmZ0r> otju egzaktnu prognozu barem na dan d :D
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> PsyTrance: pa mogao si uci i u obicni gnome bez downgrejdanja :))
<PsyTrance> SilverSpace: mah, znam, al ionak mi je vise pun kua linuxa pa mi se nije dalo zezati jos i s tim
<PsyTrance> SilverSpace: ionak u svakoj novoj verziji ubuntua dobijes novu temu, novi wallpaper i nesto ti ne radi. ne vidim svrhu apgrejdanja -.-
<SilverSpace> pa nije tesko 
<SilverSpace> odjavis se i izaberes obicni gnome i prijavis
<SilverSpace> dva poteza
<PsyTrance> svejedno, 10.04 == 11.04
<PsyTrance> samo 11.04 ima novi wallpaper
<SilverSpace> ili ako nemas automatsko prijavljivanje odmah si mogao izabrat gnome2
<SilverSpace> meni je unity ok
<PsyTrance> ma odustajem ja od svega toga, svaka vam cast :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<PsyTrance> imo sam zelju jedno vrijeme potpuno upogoniti arch
<PsyTrance> uspio sam
<PsyTrance> izjebo sam se sa flashom i vratio se na ubuntu
<PsyTrance> zasto bi bilo jednostavno kada mora biti komplicirano :)
<SilverSpace> ipak je velika vecina jos na 386 http://sourceforge.net/projects/umplayer/files/UMPlayer-0.95/xUbuntu_11.04/
<SilverSpace> bar po ovoj statistici
<SilverSpace> PsyTrance: hebga problemi su tu da se rjesavaju :)
<SilverSpace> bilo bi dosadno bez problema
<ivoks> za sve korisnike unitya koji ga mrze/ne vole/ne shvacaju, imam samo jednu rijec:
<PsyTrance> SilverSpace: moze i bez problema :)
<ivoks> http://iloveubuntu.net/sites/default/files/field/image/unity_shortcuts_wallpaper_1.png
<ivoks> presuper je sto za unity uopce ne treba mis
<PsyTrance> da, presuper je biti na kompu bez misa
<ivoks> pa, je
<PsyTrance> mis je smisljen zato da olaksa rad na racunalu
<ivoks> ako ti sucelje to omogucava, super
<PsyTrance> ako se ne varam
<SilverSpace> ja sad vec i na desktop racunali malo misa koristim
<ivoks> PsyTrance: je, ali ti meni reci je li lakse i brze stisnuti win+1 ili misem napiknuti ikonicu?
<ivoks> nemoj zaboraviti da prvo moras maknuti ruke s tipkovnice, naci misa, pogoditi strelicom i kliknuti
<PsyTrance> neke stvari je lakse misem, neke tipkovnicom
<ivoks> pa naravno
<PsyTrance> al sad uopce ne koristiti mis -.-
<ivoks> nisam rekao da se uopce ne koristi
<PsyTrance> i ne kuzim ljude koji su na dwm ili nesto slicno
<PsyTrance> ili zele ispasti cool pred drugima, ili su mazohisti
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> varas se
<PsyTrance> ma iskreno, dode mi da se vratim na windows 95
<SilverSpace> :)
<PsyTrance> pun mi je kurac ubuntua i linuxa
<PsyTrance> na windowsima barem ne steka smrdljivi firefox 4 :)
<SilverSpace> u dos
<PsyTrance> ko me tjero da ga apgrejdam -.-
<PsyTrance> svakim novim apgrejdom, novo sranje :)
<ivoks> telefon :/
<ivoks> firefox je sranje
<ivoks> i mozilla je konacno priznala
<PsyTrance> linux je sranje
<ivoks> ne kompajliraju ga na isti nacin kao sto kompajliraju verziju za windows
<ivoks> ne optimiziraju
<ivoks> trom je i spor
<SilverSpace> ali ja ga ne bi mjenjao sa jos vecim sranjem
<ivoks> nije stvar ispadanja cool
<ivoks> nego je brze raditi
<ivoks> ako netko puno pise, onda mu je primanje misa gubitak vremena
<ivoks> a ne toliko gubitak vremena, koliko je frustracija nesto napikavati
<ivoks> to nije cool
<ivoks> neki su spori i mis im je super
<PsyTrance> i ispasti cool pred frendovima kako imas otvoreno sedam terminala i svuda neki tekst, nigdje ikonice i kursor misa
<ivoks> vecina ljudi je takva
<ivoks> svasta
<PsyTrance> cinjenica ;)
<ivoks> sto je cinjenica?
<PsyTrance> ovo sto sam reko gore
<ivoks> gore si rekao misljenje
<ivoks> to nikako ne moze biti cinjenica
<SilverSpace> google ipak u zg 
<SilverSpace> http://www.gadgeterija.net/2011/06/01/google-napokon-otvara-ured-u-zagrebu/
<ivoks> cak i da si sam bog
<ivoks> ja imam sad otvorenih 16 terminala
<ivoks> i gle, nema nikoga da me vidi
<PsyTrance> u pravu si, to je moje misljenje i stojim iza njega
<Neuromanc> ručak odrađen...
<ivoks> fak, jesam li sad cool ili nisam?
<PsyTrance> i nikada vas necu shvatiti
<PsyTrance> sami si nanosite bol :)
<ivoks> svasta :)
<Mmike> unity je uzasan :)
<PsyTrance> pa gledaj ssove po netu
<PsyTrance> 54923032 terminala i svuda neki tekst
<PsyTrance> i oni su cool
<ivoks> hrpa tih screenshota ima i gole zenske u pozadini
<ivoks> jesu li i oni cool?
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: dobar tek sa zakasnjenjem :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne koristis chrome?
<ivoks> ne kuzim, kak ti nije jasan pojam sucelja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koristim
<ivoks> nije isti za svakoga
<PsyTrance> ivoks: wannabe cool
<PsyTrance> te slike i djeca stavljaju
<ivoks> nekome pase klikati po slikicama
<ivoks> nekome pase pisati tekst
<PsyTrance> nema svatko 508923 terminala :)
<ivoks> netko ne moze drugacije nego pisati tekst
<ivoks> npr... ja ne mogu naklikati sve ono sto stane u 10 linija seda
<ivoks> ne koristim sed zato sto mi je kul, vec zato sto mi treba
<ivoks> njime zaradjujem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo me gnjavio ovih dana ali ne mogu bez nekih nadojeba kaj ih koristim u njemu
<PsyTrance> pa sta vi onda radite na tim kompovima kada ne mozete to sve poklikati
<Mmike> PsyTrance, fakat, jebote, zasto koristis unity ako ti je los? :)
<ivoks> od toga zivim
<PsyTrance> Mmike: ne koristim, samo komentiram :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebga navika je gadna stvar :)
<Mmike> ja sam probao, skuzio sam da mi USPORAVA posao masu, rekao fuck off
<ivoks> PsyTrance: nije stvar o unityu, nego terminalima
<PsyTrance> Mmike: na gnomu sam obicnom
<Mmike> i vratio se na class ic, i zadovoljan sam
<Mmike> imam milijardu terminalova, imam shortcute slozene, koristim to godinama vec
<Mmike> i sad dodje neki unity i kaze eee, nenene, imam ti ja BOLJE shortcute
<ivoks> Mmike: ti si onda wannabe cool :)
<Mmike> fuck off
<ivoks> Mmike: jer samo wannabe cool imaju terminale :)
<PsyTrance> ivoks: ne kakaj, nisam to reko
<Mmike> ivoks, bwah
<ivoks> i 'koji kurac mi to radimo na kompovima da ne mozemo poklikati ono sto napisemo u sedu ili awku'
<Mmike> nda :)
<drj_cro> :)
 * Mmike programira i sistemasi 
<Mmike> pa mi klikanje bas i nije opcija :)
<PsyTrance> ma idete mi na penis vi linuxasi, mislite da ste najpametniji na svijetu :)
<Mmike> PsyTrance, opce ne, zakaj? :)
<ivoks> nije stvar u pameti
<PsyTrance> svaka vam vast
<Mmike> ok, nisam bio na pocetku, pa neznam o cem se radi
<Mmike> o cem se radi? :)
<ivoks> stvar je u tome da odaberes alat koji ti treba
<drj_cro> PsyTrance: nismo najpametniji,samo ljepsi,bolji i pametniji :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ma oni shortcuti su uzas
<ivoks> ak ti surfas, gledas pornice, slike, tu i tamo neki filmic, onda ti ne treba terminal
<SilverSpace> tak je :)
<Mmike> super-0...9 i shift-super 0...9
<PsyTrance> ma bmk, odoh ja na windows 95
<ivoks> al ako odrzavas 100+ servera, onda ti je klikanje zadnje na pameti
<Mmike> to tebi ubrzava radi?!
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: tak je :)
<Mmike> PsyTrance, ja mislim da bi ti trebao kupit traktor i njivu :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa ubrzava
<ivoks> Mmike: da, fokusiram uvijek aplikaciju koju zelim, nema alt tabanja
<SilverSpace> samo je stvar navike
<PsyTrance> uzivajte u svojoj pameti i znanju, ja imam pametnijeg posla, citamo se navecer
<Mmike> ivoks, al' nije fixno, jednom je super-0 jedna stvar, drugi put druga stvar?
<ivoks> i ja bi se otisao kupati, ali nesto se naoblacilo... :)
<Mmike> ne u istom sessionu, dakako
<ivoks> Mmike: uvijek je isto
<Mmike> al' ono, rebootas, ili nesto
<ivoks> Mmike: ovisi o rasporedu alikacija na traci
<ivoks> aplikacija
<Mmike> jel' mogu slozit da mi je ctrl-shift-F4 uvijek terminal, uvijek uvijek novi terminal?
<ivoks> prvo po redu je super+1
<Mmike> aha, kuzim
<ivoks> super+shift+1 je uvijek 'novi prozor prve aplikacije'
<ivoks> mozes sloziti custom shortcute
<ivoks> 'samo' su win+ shortcuti rezervirani
<ivoks> ctrl+alt+t je terminal vec jako dugo
<ivoks> lijevi klik misa je 'fokus'
<ivoks> srednji klik misa je 'novi prozor'
<ivoks> desni klik misa 'izbornik aplikacije'
<ivoks> npr... evolution na desni klik ima kalendar, kontakti, nova poruka
<ivoks> alt+f1 fokusira traku, pa mozes strelicama dole, pa strelica desno dajez izbornik za aplikaciju
<ivoks> najveci problem unitya je sto se svi ovi shortcuti ne mogu dobiti nekom naredbom i velika vecina ih niti ne zna, a vecina onih koji ne vole unity ne znaju za te shortcute
<ivoks> bez daljnjega, ima svojih musica... ali ima neke, barem meni, super zamisli
<ivoks> skinuo si nesto s firefoxom ili chromiumom?
<ivoks> umjesto da kliketas do mape
<ivoks> samo stisni win+f
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> naopacke mi je to sve
<ivoks> pa i meni je bilo naopacke u pocetku
<ivoks> mrzio sam ga
<Mmike> ma kosi mi se s ovim sto ja imam sad
<Mmike> opako
<ivoks> al cim sam se priviknuo na fokusiranje aplikacije, umjesto alt tabanja
<Mmike> imam slozene shortcute koji pokrecu skripte koji mecu terminale na ekran
<ivoks> ne vracam se vise nikako
<ivoks> to sve mozes imati i dalje
<Mmike> da, al' moram sve izpreogranizirat
<ivoks> zasto?
<Mmike> neda mi se gubiti vrijeme na to kad sam i s ovim produktivan
<ivoks> pa gdje si slagao te shortcute?
<Mmike> tj, da, trebao bih sjesti
<Mmike> i prisiliti se 3 dana
<Mmike> k'o vim
<Mmike> trebalo mi je 10 godina unixiranja da pocnem aktivno koristiti vim
<Mmike> i tek sad vidim koliko je jeben :)
<ivoks> ako si shortcute slagao u 'keyboard shortcuts', svi bi trebali biti tu
<Mmike> ivoks, u gnomi djelove, xbd, i tak
<Mmike> ma to imam vec stoljecima :)
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> al' ovo sa 'win-f'
<ivoks> pa ako je u gnomi, onda je i dalje tu
<Mmike> to je ono sto imas sa win-e
<Mmike> bar ja imam
<Mmike> otvori mi se nautilus
<Mmike> iako nautilus uopce ne koristim
<ivoks> win+f ne otvori nautilus
<Mmike> 101 put mi je jednostavnije u terminalu sve napraviti
<Mmike> win-e otvori nautilus
<Mmike> meni 
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> win+f ti otvori izbornik najnovijih datoteka, zadnje preuzetih i direktorija u kojima najcesce boravis
<ivoks> i meni je lakse u terminalu i koristim terminal za sve
<ivoks> ali za odzipati nesto sto sam sad skinuo
<ivoks> win+f, dva puta strelica dole, enter
<ivoks> ili win+f i piknuti misem
<ivoks> al kao sto sam rekao, ima musica, nije sve idealno
<Neuromanc> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/itdojo/27-apple-imac-2011-cracking-open-hardware-analysis/2620?tag=nl.e098
 * drj_cro davi se u sladoledu
<ivoks> zasto bi netko otvarao imac
<ivoks> imac nije racunalo, to je appliance
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> kao sto je tv ili VCR
<ivoks> ili dvd player
<ivoks> al ozbiljno, to je pristup koji ima apple
<ivoks> i nije los pristup
<ivoks> 99% ljudi zeli appliance, a ne racunala
<Neuromanc> •You can upgrade the RAM without removing the iMac’s front cover.
<ivoks> to nije by design
<Neuromanc> pa morma priznati da ih nikad nisam volio, ali sad mi se sve vise svidjaju
<ivoks> to je slucajno ispalo
<ivoks> to je razumljivo
<ivoks> apple-like proizvodi su ti sve drazi sto si stariji
<ivoks> jer ti se vise ne da pikati po svemu
<ivoks> ali i sto si stariji, to si senilniji :)
<ivoks> bolje je biti okupiran necime :)
<ivoks> evo
<ivoks> bivsi direktor red bulla pokrece linux firmu
<ivoks> http://www.marketingmagazine.co.uk/news/1072750/Former-Red-Bull-exec-list-new-computer-company/
<ivoks> He is credited with transforming Red Bull UK from a company that was losing money into one that, when he left, was Red Bull’s second largest globally.
<ivoks> vec vidim da ce SilverSpace biti prva musterija iz Hrvatske :)
<darkwood> ddan!
<drj_cro> linux daje ti krila :)
<darkwood> dali ima netko kakvu ideju, naime u zadnjih par dana mi se povecao bandwidth opcenito a nebi trebo, kako to trejsat?
<ivoks> pa sto je lose u tome ako se poveca bandwidth? :)
<darkwood> pa lose je jer ce mi isp povecat racun :D
<darkwood> a ne kuzim, zasto odstupa od trenda
<ivoks> bandwith je brzina
<ivoks> a tebe muci povecanje prometa :)
<ivoks> ntop, nload, iftop
<darkwood> pa vani oznacuju bandwidth sa promet, jer mi pise bandwidth 500GB
<Mmike> banwditsh je srina pipe
<Mmike> i ne mjeri se u gigabajtima
<Mmike> nego u gigabajtima u sekundi
<Mmike> minuti
<Mmike> cemu vec
<SilverSpace> ((vruce vani
<darkwood> a sta im onda znaci taj BW 500GB? :D
<ivoks> pa krivo pise
<darkwood> ok
<SilverSpace> jao mrzim ih 
<SilverSpace> kak se ljudi ne znaju koristiti googleom
<ivoks> http://www.eudict.com/?word=bandwith&go=Search&lang=engcro
<SilverSpace> kaj je tak tesko upisati par rijeci
<SilverSpace> nego svakog moras vodit za uho
<darkwood> ma ja samo govorim da provideri krivo pisu, jer ma masu servera pise Bandwidht XXX
<darkwood> nisam ja kriv sto oni neznaju
<ivoks> mozda Bandwith traffic
<SilverSpace> Bandwith traffic
<darkwood> 3000GB of Top quality tier 1 bandwidth each month
<darkwood> mozda se to vani podrazumijeva
<ivoks> to nije isto :)
<ivoks> 3000gb pipe vrhunske kvalitete
<ivoks> znaci da dobijes 3000gb prometa na njihovoj pipi
<darkwood> jebiga, ako krivo napise isp koji se kuzi, meni se nesmije za zlo uzet :)
<ivoks> ma sve ok... samo kazem
<darkwood> http://www.santrex.net/dedicated-servers-germany.php jos jedan koji je fulao :) nevermind, instaliro sam ntop, mocan tool
<SilverSpace> ovaj http://www.umplayer.com/ uopce nije losh
<darkwood> Wed 01 Jun 2011 01:15:58 PM CEST  **WARNING** packet truncated (8814->8232)
<darkwood> jel to neki bug? samo mi to prikazuje
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaEwfFAA7Lg
<ivoks> kolika jagoda
<ivoks> veca od sljive
<ivoks> 3 zalogaja
<SilverSpace> sve je to ok dok ga ne otvoris http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/dolaze-ultrabookovi/109024.aspx
<drj_cro> ivoks: jel iz spanjolske mozda?
<ivoks> hehe nije
<ivoks> iz vrgorca
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> cak su i fine bile
<ivoks> samo je jedna bila malo trula
<ivoks> prejeo sam se jagodama :)
<ivoks> to me podsjeca na djetinjstvo... imali smo jagode u vrtu, pa smo ih sami brali
<drj_cro> ja ih imam i sad,i jagode i maline
<drj_cro> moj mali ih i ne pogleda
<drj_cro> al nema veze. ima vise za mene :)
<Mmike> jebemti innobackupex
<ivoks> mi smo imali 7 tresanja, 6 jabuka, 6 kruski, malinu, breske, ribizle, kupine...
<ivoks> u prosljece smo se davili fruktozom :)
<drj_cro> hebo cijela vocara :)
<ivoks> bilo nas je 4 klinaca u dvoristu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja svaki dan iz vrta imam svjeze 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a onda su sagradili vojnu bolnicu
<ivoks> i poceli spaljivati lijekove na 200m od kuce
<ivoks> prestao sam jesti to voce
<ivoks> al u zagrebu nema djece po parkovima
<ivoks> ovdje na murteru se klinci igraju kak smo se mi igrali dok smo bili mali
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nema
<ivoks> susjed gradi kucu, i odmah rata po kuci i kvartu
<Mmike> deru mi se pod prozorom upravo
<Mmike> mater im balavu ;)
<ivoks> ma to idu u skolu
<SilverSpace> ovo na kraju mi bas nije jasno http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/sve-vise-iptv-a-pretplata-bez-ht/109037.aspx
<ivoks> niti jedan dan nisam ostao u kuci
<SilverSpace> kod mene ima igraliste na 150m i uvjek je bilo puno cekalo se na red da bi se igrao nogomet ili kosarka danas nema nikoga na tom igralistu
<ivoks> ma nikoga nema
<SilverSpace> na Klaki su cetri kosarkaska kosa i nije nikad bilo mjesta
<ivoks> mi smo igrali kosarku na klaki i u bolnici
<ivoks> danas sve zjapi prazno
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> doduse, kosarka se igrala u onom periodu iza barcelone '92. :)
<ivoks> svi smo zeljeli biti drazen, toni, dino...
<ivoks> cak se i NBA prenosio tad :)
<SilverSpace> danas malo zivne jedino ako je neko prvenstvo anda se ekipa skupi
<SilverSpace> ali sve je to slabo 
<ivoks> vidis vidis
<ivoks> u srednjoj skoli je sve stalo
<ivoks> dosli su kompjutori
<ivoks> srce
<SilverSpace> ali kuzim to klinci imaju hrpu obaveza
<ivoks> doslo je i 30kg prek noci :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> gledam klince od frenda hrpu obaveza nonstop ih navaza okolo 
<SilverSpace> em treningi em engleski
<SilverSpace> em ...
<SilverSpace> pun kufer
<SilverSpace> skola 
<SilverSpace> em ps3
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> wii
<SilverSpace> ne stigne se sve
<SilverSpace> zato su 20% klinci danas slabiji nego prije :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> crnjo se ispricao http://gol.hr/clanak/rubrika/automoto/ispricao-se-massi-i-maldonadu-hamilton-dosao-k-sebi.html
<sheriff__> pozz ljudi, imam pitanje ... nedavno sam instalirao ubuntu 11.04 ... postavio sam postavke na auto login ... a sad je problem kad upalim računalo on se normalno upali, al mi nakokn nekog vremena sustav zatraži da upisujem lozinku nekoliko puta
<sheriff__> pa me zanima dal ima kakva opcija da se to isključi'
<drj_cro> sheriff__: to ti je gnome-keyring./ako neces da te davi sa time izbrisi folder .gnome2/keyrings
<drj_cro> i napravi logoff pa se ponovno ulogiraj.nakon toga ce te opet pitati za keyring i reci mu da ne zelis to
<sheriff__> neču s time onda ništa naštetit sustavu?
<drj_cro> ne.samo ce gnome-keyring poceti snimati u txt file tvoje passworde,a ne vise u zasticenu bazu
<drj_cro> al te vise nece davit kod ulogiravanja sa time da te stalno pita lozinku
<sheriff__> ta mapa sae nalazi u home direktoriju?
<drj_cro> pa sam vidi dal ti je bolje da imas nezasticen plain txt file gdje su ti passwordi il zasticenu bazu :)
<drj_cro> da ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<sheriff__> ok, tnx :D
 * ivoks narucuje 8 x Kona Lana-I
<ivoks> Lana'I
<drj_cro> sto otvaras renta bike?
<sheriff___> i još jedno pitanje ... nedavno sam instalirao tv karticu takems dvb-t ... sve radi osim daljenskog ... za to postoji kakvo rješenje?
<drj_cro> sheriff__: lirc ti treba 
<drj_cro> sheriff__: i malo podesavanja.al na lirc.org imas jako ljepo objasnjeno kako i sto
<ivoks> drj_cro: pa imam to vec
<drj_cro> rentabike?
<ivoks> da, i vise od toga
<drj_cro> oo gle crazy-a sa ipv6 se spaja
<hbogner> ivoks, zgodno
<SilverSpace> ivoks: dobra cijena
<ivoks> lose brzine
<ivoks> jeb... dobri bicikli kostaju
<ivoks> Perfect entry-level cross-country race mountain bike
<ivoks> 10.000kn :)
<ivoks> http://www.ciklo-centar.hr/new/slikepop/missing-500.jpg
<SilverSpace> nemres vjerovati nardba u zg traje vec 25dana
<SilverSpace> i sad mi napisu Trenutno nedobavljivo
<SilverSpace> a do sad su svaki perti dan updejtali dobavljivo za pet dana
<SilverSpace> a imam tri artikla pa posaljite mi druga dav jebem vam mater
<SilverSpace> kokjusine
<SilverSpace> hebem ti televizju 
<SilverSpace> djeca to ne smiju gledati
<SilverSpace> danas u vrticu vani su nasli glistu i neki klinac reko da je vidio kak se to na tv jede i klinci stavili u usta 
<SilverSpace> jadne tete u vrticu
<ivoks> joj daj
<ivoks> ja sam jeo bojice i pio varikinu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Vlada Abu Dabija kupuje Toro Rosso
<SilverSpace> ne loshe http://www.autosport.hr/auto/vozili-smo/4870-nova-generacija-ford-focusa
<ivoks> frikin windows 2008r2
<ivoks> prvi boot, trazi promjenu passworda
<ivoks> i onda mi kaze, sto god upisao, da nije dovoljno kompleksna
<ivoks> ah, mora imati i znak
<SilverSpace> puno ce im to pomoci
<Neuromanc> :)))
<ivoks> problem je sto nigdje ne pise sto su minimalni zahtjevi
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zkf3YDQYaA
<SilverSpace> jebeno koji majstor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLJtX877sGE
<SilverSpace> ako imas vise linux distri na disku jel svi koriste isti swap
<ivoks> mogu ako zelis
<jelly> ak zelis hibernaciju bolje ne
<SilverSpace> aha u tome je stvar
<SilverSpace> bbl 
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/novac/page/2011/06/01/0034006.html
<hbogner> o budale novinarske
<hbogner> kaze katastar u naslovu i ond aprica o zemljisnim knjigama
<hbogner> svasta
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> nek mi samo netko kaze da je windows ozbiljni OS
<ivoks> git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/virt/kvm/kvm-guest-drivers-windows.git
<ivoks> fak, net o
<ivoks> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/937251
<ivoks> ^
<ivoks> koji shit od sustava kada ne zna na kojem kanalu je disk
<ivoks> a jos je veci shit jer se ne moze butati ako boot loader nije na prvom disku prvog kanala
<ivoks> nevjerojatno koji shit
<ivoks> ne, to ne moze biti istina
<ivoks> moram to jos jednom procitati
<ivoks> sigurno sanjam
<ivoks> However, Disk 0 may not be assigned to the hard disk on SATA 0, and Disk 1 may not be assigned to the hard disk on SATA1. You expect the disk-assignment numbers to match the corresponding SATA or RAID channel numbers.
<ivoks> By default, the 100MB system partition is created on the disk that is detected as Disk 0. If you install Windows to a disk other than Disk 0, the 100MB system partition will still be created on Disk 0 during the installation.
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<jelly> polako.  Sad barem imaju /boot particiju
<jelly> za par verzija ćeš ionako koristiti EFI za bootanje
<ivoks> i na virtualki?
<ivoks> znas kakav je ovo problem u virtualki
<ivoks> butas jednom, dobijes jedan popis diskova
<ivoks> reboot, drugi popis
<jelly> ne.  Na virtualki ionako po defaultu imamo jedan mali prvi disk od 100 MB :-)
<ivoks> al ne pomaze
<jelly> kakav je to crni disk kontroler
<ivoks> on ti taj mali disk moze pokazati kao disk 2
<jelly> da ti miješa diskove?
<ivoks> da!
<jelly> na vmwareu nema takvih gluposti
<ivoks> nema to veze s vmwareom
<ivoks> to je bug u windowsu
<jelly> definiras prvi disk i on je prvi
<ivoks> pa to i radim
<ivoks> od 100 butanja, 10 puta ih pokaze u krivom redoslijedu
<ivoks> instaliras na drugi disk, rebootas
<ivoks> i u storage manageru i pokaze uredno
<ivoks> al u instaleru ih pomijesa
<ivoks> ne uvijek, ali povremeno
<ivoks> svi drugi OS-evi uredno prikazu redoslijed
<ivoks> od 200 butanja, 200 puta ispravno
<ivoks> koje smece
<ivoks> Under certain circumstances, it may be difficult to notice that the disk numbering does not match the corresponding SATA or RAID channel numbers. For example, if both SATA or RAID hard-disk sizes are identical, it may be difficult to tell the disks apart by using these methods.
<ivoks> to je ok... to donekle shvacam
<jelly> to nis ne veli "ovo vam se ponekad promijeni samo od sebe"
<ivoks> ali da za dva SATA diska ne pokaze uvijek isti redoslijed...
<ivoks> kak ne kaze:
<ivoks> However, Disk 0 may not be assigned to the hard disk on SATA 0, and Disk 1 may not be assigned to the hard disk on SATA1.
<ivoks> *may*
<ivoks> There is no assurance of a consistent relationship between PnP enumeration and the order of the hard disks that are detected during setup. Devices are presented in the order in which they are enumerated. Therefore, the disk-assignment numbers may change between startups.
<ivoks> When you set up Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows Server 2008 R2, or Windows 7 on a computer that has multiple SATA or RAID hard disks, verify the disk drive on which you will set up Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows Server 2008 R2, or Windows 7 by checking the disk information.
<ivoks> kaj da ti ja jos tu velim
<ivoks> a ja se zajebavam vec danima
<ivoks> trazim bug u kvmu
<ivoks> a kad ono... kujac od OS-a
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitBull> vecer
<Cooleech> vecer
<Cooleech> čćšđ, test, test...
<Cooleech> uf, Å¡to je ovaj IRC kanal prometan...
<SilverSpace> ?
<Mmike> cudan je :)
<SilverSpace> kmeee
<jelly-home> k
<ivoks> hoce netko baciti armagetron?
<ivoks> ne? onda cu sam :)
<jelly-home> TMI
<Mmike> armagetsta?
<HmmZ0r> al me naguzio slowaris
<HmmZ0r> danas tvrdje
<HmmZ0r> morat  cu da patchujem :)
<drj_cro> danm sto je tuca udarila
<Mmike> drj_cro, u gorici?
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> to je jedina prednost kvarta di sam ja
<calmpitBull> gdje
<Mmike> NIKAD ne pada kisa
<Mmike> ili jako malo
<Mmike> spansko
<calmpitBull> ja se nadam da ne pada kod nas tuca
<calmpitBull> tko tu ima koje host servise
<calmpitBull> cpanel
<Mmike> cpanel?
 * Mmike odbija nekome pogledati sto mu je sa sajtom ako ima cpanel ili te neke djidje lose gore :)
<calmpitBull> a jednostavno
<drj_cro> calmpitBull: webmedia
<calmpitBull> a kaj ima Mmike
<drj_cro> ja i za mejl jos uvijek stavljam qmail :)
<Mmike> calmpitBull, ssh
<Mmike> vim
<Mmike>  ito
<Mmike> taj cpanel, brate mili
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ok je to za shared hosting
<Mmike> drj_cro, jaka tuca bila?
<drj_cro> pa onako padala par min .ne prevelika
<calmpitBull> ma meni je ql......ionak nije za mene, stavim gore ko da imam dropbox,rofl
<drj_cro> al se spustila odjednom
<calmpitBull> Mmike a kaj ti preporucujes
<drj_cro> ma cpanel tak zakon stvar kad imas brdo hostingova
<Mmike> calmpitBull, a neznam... nemam na shareanom hostingu nista
<Mmike> pa eto, nemam pojma
<calmpitBull> a kad svi drmaju cpanel i jos neki windows nes
 * drj_cro ide butat lap.neda mi se vise tipkat na mob
<calmpitBull> ja sam isto na mobu
<calmpitBull> kaj ste citali ovu knjigo koju pise lik koji je radio za microsoft, a onda dao otkaz i prvi puta instalirao linuxe.....taj dio opisuje kao da je prvi puta pojel.drogu
<drj_cro> lol.nade se par pijanih klinaca i napravi sranje http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pentagon-hakerske-napade-odsad-tretiramo-kao-najavu-rata/554691.aspx
<calmpitBull> to ce bit zanimljivo....a kak ce oni dokazat da je to doslo bas od tam gdje oni.kazu da je
<drj_cro> kaze mi zena.kaj radim stalno na ircu, dal imam ljubavnicu na ircu,lol luda baba 
<calmpitBull> rofl
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-02
<drj_cro> jutro
<HmmZ0r> jutar
<Mmike> mlj
<Mmike> jelly, jesl' tu?
<Mmike> Ili, uopce
<Mmike> Kak' da slocate/mlocate natjeram da se pokrece jednom svaka dva tjedna? 
<jelly> uopće
<Mmike> uopce
<Mmike> ak ga maknem u /etc/cron.weekly imam jednom tjedno
<Mmike> al' ce mi onda upgrade potrgati to
<obruT> Mmike: maknes ga iz daily i stavis u sistemski crontab di mu definiras da ide svaka dva tjedna
<Mmike> obruT, a, kaj da napravim da ap-get upgrade ne potrga to?
<drj_cro> apt-get ti nece potrgat sistemski crontab
<Mmike> ali ce mi vratiti mlocate file u /etc/cron.d/daily
<Mmike> mlocate je skripta koja radi to sto radi
<Mmike> znaci, maknem ju, neznam, u /etc/local/whatever, i u /etc/cron.d/mlocate napisem da se /etc/local/whatever/mlocate pokrece svaka dva tjedna
<drj_cro> touchaj prazan file u /etc/cron.d/daily 
<Mmike> Al' onda dodje upgrade i 
<Mmike> hm :)
<Mmike> nasty one :)
<drj_cro> i sad kak radis apt-get upgrade sa -y il da te pita?
<drj_cro> al imas foru sa apt-get policyem pa mozes proucit
<Mmike> dalo mi ovakvu ideju
<Mmike> da si napravim /etc/cron.d/twoweekly
<Mmike> i u /etc/crontab napisem kaj hocu
<drj_cro> dodas si u /etc/apt/apt.conf da ti nakon upgradea izbrise taj file/ako ga slucajno apt ponovno napravi
<HmmZ0r> http://www.niktitanik.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/ZokiLee1.jpg :)
<SilverSpace> Beaufort=Bofor
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> ili da ostane izvorno 
<SilverSpace> Beaufort
<Mmike> sto?
<Mmike> naziv covjeka ili mjera za jacinu vjetra?
<HmmZ0r> mjera po vuku, covek po imenu :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jacina vjetra
<Mmike> Iako 'bofor' kao mjera ne postoji
<Mmike> bas sam gledao :)
<Mmike> Postoji 'Beaufortova ljestvica'
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> I to je jacina po 'Beaufortovoj ljestvici'
<Mmike> tako da je 'Beaufort', nije 'bofor'
<SilverSpace> imas izabrati k/h m/h s/h bofor i cvor
<SilverSpace> tj. Beaufort
<Mmike> 'Beaufortova ljestvica'
<Mmike> jer ne postoji 'bofor'
<SilverSpace> kad malo pogledam Beaufort ja isto sto i m/h
<SilverSpace> http://www.mountwashington.org/education/center/arcade/wind/beaufort_scale_tbp.gif
<SilverSpace> bofor i cvor su morske oznake
<Mmike> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaufortova_ljestvica
<Mmike> nije isto sto i cvor
<Mmike> cvor je cisto brzina 
<Mmike> a ovo je vise k'o snaga
<Mmike> 'sranje koje bi moglo bit' :)
<SilverSpace> da nije
<SilverSpace> https://translations.launchpad.net/weather-indicator/3.0/+pots/indicator-weather/hr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Beaufort
<SilverSpace> vidi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja bih ostavio tako
<SilverSpace> to sam i ja mislio 
<SilverSpace> novi radio u internet eteru http://test.radio808.info/
<Neuromanc> jutro
<HmmZ0r> Hello indian. i wanna a game. For all your career you have been deliviring bad code. Now you will have a chance to deliver it once again. The keyboard attached to your head will explode if you don't fix memory leak in 2 minutes. Live or die make your choice
<HmmZ0r> i wanna play a game* :)
<Neuromanc> lol hmzor:)
<HmmZ0r> kill dash nine frende
<HmmZ0r> :)
<Neuromanc> ručak poklopan...
<HmmZ0r> sad sva krv u zeludac, ko je vidio radit 
<HmmZ0r> :)
<Neuromanc> ma radim stvari automatski
<Neuromanc> ne treba mi krv u mozgu za vecinu stvari:)
<HmmZ0r> vjerujem :) if you do it manually 3 times, 4th is in mastrubation mode :)
<Mmike> gdje si u 11.04 upalim efekte?
<Mmike> imam ubuntu classic, i nemam efekte
<SilverSpace> Mmike: os rec compiz
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ae. nekad je to bilo u settings-appearance
<Mmike> al' nemam taj tab tamo vise
<SilverSpace> da nema
<SilverSpace> vidio ali nisam istrazivao
<SilverSpace> mislim da ima kod prijave sa i bez efekata prijava 
<SilverSpace> joj kak mi se ne da nazivat krelce kad znam da ce me muljati 
<SilverSpace> hebo kretene pa posalji sto imas drugo kaj nemas cemo se dogovoriti
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: ne znam, ali uvijek mozes upalit compiz is startupa classic sessiona jel
<Mmike> evo, probavam bas
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> glupi ubuntu :)
<Mmike> odlogiram se
<Mmike> i automacki umre wireless :) i
<drj_cro> Mmike: alt+f2 pa kucas ccsm
<HmmZ0r> nije mu pokrenut uopce compiz u classicu 
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, imam ubuntu classic i ubuntu classic (no effects)
<Mmike> kad se ulogiravam
<HmmZ0r> onda samo ccsm kako kaze covjek i palis sto hoces
<HmmZ0r> a ovo za wajrless, bitche da je network-managera
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> kak sam glup
<Mmike> pa upaljen mi je compiz :) :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> a sto kad se odlogiras i pogledas i[fw]config
<tedo> imam jedan cudan problem: instalacija ubuntu 10.04, ali i 11.04 stane kod particioniranja diska (dokumentirano s dvije slike na http://goo.gl/QLwyi), i to na dva racunala
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, ma jasno, nm se ubije i ode wireless
<Mmike> to je tako by design
<Mmike> jbg
<HmmZ0r> jebes taj dizajn prijatelju, al interfaces radi :)
<HmmZ0r> tedo: jesi mu dao sansu, koliko dugo ti stoji ?
<drj_cro> tedo: da zna se zblesirat sa pojedinim plocama i chipsetima. zato stavis cede i prije nego dodes na particioniranje diskova
<tedo> stajao skoro pola sata
<drj_cro> udaris alt+f2 da ti otvori novo konzolu i rucno podesis particije. onda obicno sve radi
<HmmZ0r> hehe
<HmmZ0r> il bootas livecd i sa gparted slozis sto zelis i kazes da se tamo instalira, ako nisi vican kucanju u konzoli.
<tedo> dobro, malo sam vise ocekivao od "recentnih" distribucija
<HmmZ0r> i ja :)
<SilverSpace> ja si uvjek najprije sa gparted napravim particije pa onda idem instalirati
<tedo> jesam, samo mi nije palo na pamet, a i pokazivao sam studentima - sto ce oni u konzoli?
<HmmZ0r> meni radi iz guija klikalica sad ne znam sto je problem s njegovim
<tedo> uzaludan posao
<HmmZ0r> koliki je disk taj ?
<tedo> instaler je u banani i to je to
<tedo> ubuntu sucks
<drj_cro> istina.stavi si windoze,to rula i sve radi 
<tedo> to ocekujes od slackwarea i sl.
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> od nikog ne ocekujes da ne radi ono sto iz guija klikas :)
<drj_cro> sori al slack je moja prva distra i jedna od najstarijih
<tedo> ne od ubuntua kod kojeg to vec niz godina uredno radi
<HmmZ0r> koliki je disk ?
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: i onda virtualka tam sve radi :)
<tedo> 80GB
<drj_cro> :)
<HmmZ0r> tedo: i rekao si mu instaliraj se preko cijelog diska jel ?
<tedo> HmmZ0r: nije mi dao sansu
<tedo> nista nije pricao sa mnom osim onoga sto vidis iz konzole sliknuto
<drj_cro> umre glupi parted u installu na nakim chipsetima, imam ja taki problem doma sa lapom.al je taj lap 8g star :)
<tedo> naravno da bi odabrao rucno podesavanje particija
<drj_cro> al uredno alt+f2 pa rucno podesim particije i sve sljaka
<tedo> velim, nije mi palo na pamet
<tedo> ali, ajde dobro, kako onda da nekog windowsasa uvjerim da je instalacija linuxa lagana, ako vrisne na takvim banalnostima?
<tedo> pa moram u konzolu?
<drj_cro> pa kazes im da dignu livecd pa iz toga instalaciju da naprave
<tedo> makar, sumnjam da bi islo dalje da sam stvar rijesio u konzoli
<drj_cro> pa imas vise problema da instaliras windoze i podesis ve drivere nego sa instalacijom nekog ubuntua
<tedo> drj_cro:  i to je pokusano
<tedo> drj_cro: u pravilu da, ali kada to treba i drugima dokazati, onda je blamaza
<drj_cro> pa obicno kad idem nekom nesto pokazivat,to i provjerim dal stavarno tako radi :)
<tedo> Murphy
<tedo> tamo je 17 drugih ISTOVJETNIH racunala na kojima je Linux + Windows u dual bootu
<tedo> ali stare instalacije ubuntua
<tedo> koje su RADILE out of box
<tedo> nemojte mi braniti ubuntu jer nije za braniti
<tedo> fakat koma
<drj_cro> pa i niko ga ne brani.(imas srece nema ivoksa) :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<tedo> sad sam se sjetio da sam nedugo imao problema i sa instalacijom dva ubuntu servera isto na particioniranju diskova (trosi doslovce sate na BRISANJE postojecih LVM particija - sto li ipak radi???), ali kad nema GUI-a onda nije problem - ocekujes konzolne akcije i stvar sam rucno rijesio, kao sto ste i spomenuli
<tedo> tako da ja vise nemam niti jednog ubuntu stroja, kroz posljednjih nekoliko godina sve servere pod mojom ingerencijom sam prebacio na debian
<tedo> lijepi pozdrav drustvo, ovaj "ramena za plakanje"
<drj_cro> eto covjek se isplako i otiso :)
<SilverSpace> ima li kakav programcic di bi se namjestilo vrijeme da u odredeno vrjeme pali neki program 
<drj_cro> crontab
<SilverSpace> nevjes sam sa time :)
<drj_cro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<drj_cro> ili man crontab
<SilverSpace> :) ma znam samo kaj mi to bas ne ide 
<drj_cro> stvarno nemas bas puno sto tu kemijat i podesavat
<SilverSpace> :)
<drj_cro> reci kad zelis da ti se pokrece prog
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<SilverSpace> svaki dan u 11h
<drj_cro> onda dodas u cron 11 * * * * /path/di/je/prog
<drj_cro> sr.. 0 11 * * * /path/di/je/prog
<drj_cro> prvo su minute onda sati
<SilverSpace> ok bum proucio
<drj_cro> pa jos na kraj dodas > /dev/null 2>&1 da te ne davi sa mejlovima
<drj_cro> makar ti je za pocetak dobro da ti i dolaze dok ne vidis da sve dobro radi,pa si onda to samo dodas u kron
<SilverSpace> e sad kad pokrenem crontab -e
<SilverSpace> pita me za editor
<drj_cro> da.to prvi puta posto ti nije podesen editor u /etc/alternative
<drj_cro> izaberi onaj sa kojim se najbolje snalazis
<drj_cro> vim/nano il koj vec
<SilverSpace> i u tu datoteku unesem kaj zelim
<SilverSpace> i snimim
<drj_cro> da
<drj_cro> i to je to
<SilverSpace> nikad se sa time nisam bavio :)
<SilverSpace> znaci mogu ovako npr..  0 11 * * * /bin/firefox http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/
<drj_cro> da
<SilverSpace> tj /usr/bin/firefox
<SilverSpace> je tocno
<SilverSpace> probat cu thx
<civija> ti zelis firefox pokretat preko crona?
<SilverSpace> civija: to je primjer
<civija> ajde neka, odmah mi je lakse :)
<SilverSpace> civija: treba mi potsjetnik koji bi otvarao odredenu stvar u isto vrijeme
<SilverSpace> zato sam i pitao za neki gui
<jelly> otvarao?
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: a jel ti treba nes da pokrene neku aplikaciju il ti treba samo neki podsjetnik?
<SilverSpace> aplikaciju 
<SilverSpace> jelly: pokretao :)))
<drj_cro> pa onda ti je to najjednostavnije u cronu slozit
<SilverSpace> budem to sa cron slozio pa cu vidjet jel to to 
<SilverSpace> tj. jesam za probu 
<SilverSpace> vec
<drj_cro> osim ako je neki gui koji ti se treba otvoriti u tvom wmanageru. pa ces mu definirat i display varijablu
<drj_cro> -quit
<SilverSpace> hm 
<ivoks> o jeb. vas papa
<ivoks> dok je on tu, zabranjeno je parkiranje na plesu
<ivoks> morat cu busom do zracne luke
<SilverSpace> gnome-schedule yes
<SilverSpace> oo
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/video--amerikanac-preuzima-medvescak-ima-rezultate-a-zbog-bivse-zene-bas-i-ne-voli-zidove/554777.aspx
<SilverSpace> ti bokca kad mi napisu imena ovako lagano popizdim http://www.sportklub.info/vest.php?id=fetel--bio-sam-pod-pritiskom
<SilverSpace> Džejson :) 
<Mmike> chmod ne radi na fileovima koji nisu moji, right?
<Mmike> cak i ako sam u istoj grupi kao sto je file?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jedno pitanje 
<Mmike> aj i dva
<SilverSpace> kako iz jednog aa.txt ubacit iz terminala u drugi bb.txt a da sadrzaj bb.txt ostne samo da se na kraju doda sadrzaj aa.txt datoteke
<SilverSpace> cat nesto 
<SilverSpace> cat aa.txt >> bb.txt 
<SilverSpace> jel tako
<SilverSpace> hm mogo sam to i isprobati :))
<darkwood> tak je
<darkwood> >> dodaj na kraj
<SilverSpace> > je prepiši
<SilverSpace> pozaboravljao 
<SilverSpace> moram si podhitno neki server sloziti 
<SilverSpace> sve pozaboravljam od kad ne petljam po tome
<darkwood> :D
<darkwood> da nemam server nebi ni poceo ucit linux :D zabluda je da za podesavanje servera treba imat linux znanja
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> kakvo onda treba imat znanje
<darkwood> treba naucit koristit google :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<darkwood> i onda kad ti nesto nije jasno pitas ovdje i naucis :)
<SilverSpace> ali onda sve radis sa nerazumjevanjem
<SilverSpace> copi paste
<SilverSpace> copy*
<darkwood> a cuj, apt-get install apache2 , tu ej sve jasno :)
<darkwood> jedino ako zelis podesit, bas ono tip top bilo bi pozeljno da sve naucis
<darkwood> ali na netu fakat ima sve, plus freenode #imeservisa-koji-te-muci
<darkwood> po meni za mjesec / dva ako intenzivno mrdas po konzoli mozes bez problema biti web admin
<darkwood> nema tu neke filozofije, ali sad za neku ustanovu je druga stvar
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj ce ti server? p amosh to sve na dekstopu
<SilverSpace> da server za podoma mi nije problem ali za javnu upotrebu nisam bas siguran da bi sve znao 
<darkwood> ma SilverSpace, znao bi, nije nikakav bed
<darkwood> jos malo binda naucis
<darkwood> mada, masu registra ima svoj nameserver, a i kad vidis jednom apache config za domene, sve je dalje smijeh...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da znam ali volim kad imam neki odvojeni fizicki server
<darkwood> SilverSpace ako nisi upoznat a apacheom :D nauci nginx/lighty
<ivoks> ima hrpa dobrih knjiga
<ivoks> eh, kad smo vec kod knjiga, mogao bih osvjeziti kolekciju
<SilverSpace> je samo tko cita ako ne mora
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> oni koje zanima
<ivoks> idem se provozati, pojesti sladoled i pogledati sto ona grupa spanjolaca radi s tim kajacima :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> doslo ih 5
<ivoks> nemaju gdje spavati, ali bi kajake da se voze po noci :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> nikad nisu sjeli u kajak prije, a odmah bi se po noci vozili :)
<ivoks> balavudrija
<SilverSpace> jos ako nema mjeseca
<ivoks> idem...
<SilverSpace> poz
<Mmike> ivoks, a jel im smijes dat kajak?
<SilverSpace> gps pracenje
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiWVishxdaA
<chaky> Mmike: ako grupa ciji si clan ima nad tim fileom samo +r, onda mislim da ne mozes nista
<Mmike> chaky, imam rw, nemrem nista :)
<chaky> hmm, ne znam
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: da nije NFS monitoran disk ?
<HmmZ0r> mountan :)
<Mmike> ne, chmod tak radi
<HmmZ0r> aha ti nisi owner ali si u grupi ?
<SilverSpace> hm kaj je ovo 
<SilverSpace> /dev/sda5 will be checked for errors at next reboot
<SilverSpace> cekiranje pri sljedecem podizanju sus<taca
<HmmZ0r> provjera 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: to ti veli da znas unaprijed schedulirati downtime
<HmmZ0r> prevodi on
<HmmZ0r> :)
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: ma ne sad mi je to u terminalu ispisao 
<SilverSpace> kad sam terminal otvorio 
<HmmZ0r> aha ja skuzio da prevodis pa pitas za kontekts lol
<HmmZ0r> meni to stoji non stop ugasio sam te fsckove doma.
<SilverSpace> ja ni ne osjetim to na ssd disku
<jelly-home> fsck na ext4 je dosta brz
<HmmZ0r> ma ne vidim potrebu, imam listu sve muzike (to mi je bitno) i da sve prdne zaleechat cu sto mi treba.
<HmmZ0r> ..listu sve muzike online
<jelly-home> a lista stoji na istom disku?
<HmmZ0r> ne na gtalku
<HmmZ0r> boze gmailu
<HmmZ0r> pa nisam tard jelly-home al drago mi je da imas takvo misljenje o meni :d
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha 1
<SilverSpace> Dragi Bože, molim Te da ove godine pošalješ odjeću svim onim sirotim
<SilverSpace> tetama u tatinom kompjuteru, Amen.
<SilverSpace> i sluzbeno je vani
<SilverSpace> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> upravo sam skuzio
<ivoks> pa ja cu u bostonu biti za vrijeme finala NHL-a :)
<ivoks> a boston igra u finalu :D
<ivoks> zadnji put kad sam bio tam, osvojili su bejzbol ligu
<SilverSpace> jel nesto smeta ako chromeu ubijem disk cache
<SilverSpace> oneiric alfa 1 pokrenut
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-03
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<Neuromanc> jutro Juka
<Neuromanc> imam jednog Juku i tu u Pharmasu
<Neuromanc> doduše mislim da taj baš nije linuxas;)
<drj_cro> :)
<calmpitBull> dobar jutar
<calmpitBull> petak....meni isto kao svaki dan:c
<HmmZ0r> bwhaha http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/iovce11.jpg/ :0
<zlo^> :)
<zlo^> koje smo mi ovce s tim krscanstvom, uzas...
<SilverSpace> zasto
<zlo^> zasto je moj bog jaci od tvog?
<SilverSpace> a ne ne moj djed mraz je jaci od tvog
<zlo^> pa i djeca znaju da je djed mraz fejk :) a ovdje se trose milijuni za udruzeni glumacki pothvat
<SilverSpace> bilo bi ti draze da dolazi Obama 
<zlo^> bilo bi mi draze da se te pare udijele onima kojima su prijeko potrebne, a ne da se magla prodaje i to pred izbore
<SilverSpace> pa naravno 
<SilverSpace> mada sam protiv djeljenja ikakvih para bilo kome
<SilverSpace> makar to bio i prosjak na ulici
<SilverSpace> poljoprivrednik ili bilo tko 
<SilverSpace> svima bi ja ukinuo djeljenje para
<SilverSpace> udrugama i ostalim parazitima
<Neuromanc> Silver u tom slucaju hrvatska nikad ne bi imala npr zlatne medalje s inf olimpijada
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: a ne ne 
<Neuromanc> bez udruga koje pripremaju ucenike od hr skolstva ne bi nista bilo po tom pitanju
<Neuromanc> silver a da da:)
<SilverSpace> udrugi su paraziti bilo kako se oni zvale
<SilverSpace> one*
<Neuromanc> pitaj roditelje te djece sta misle o tvojim rijecima
<SilverSpace> izmisljeno za neradnike
<Neuromanc> a oni isto daju novce u drzavni i gradski proracun
<SilverSpace> isto kao i burze 
<Neuromanc> hm da, ljudi koji su pripremili ucenike da osvoje zlatne medalje na znanstvenim olimpijadama su sigurno neradnici...
<SilverSpace> burza izmislili neradnici da bi na lak nacin zaradili pare
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: svi su ti ljudi placeni za to
<SilverSpace> nedovoljno
<SilverSpace> i te pojedince treba nagraditi
<SilverSpace> ali tu je uvjek situacija 3:1
<SilverSpace> tri gledaju jedan radi
<Neuromanc> nema savrsenog rjesenja
<Neuromanc> ne treba zbog toga unistavati optimalna
<civija> SilverSpace: nisi li ti clan neke udruge parazita?
<civija> stalno se bunis nesto a ti si isto u mirovini i ne radis nista
<Mmike> lol :)
<civija> pa da
<SilverSpace> civija: ma da
<civija> mozes mislit kako bi u njemackoj bio u mirovini sa gihtom
 * Mmike bi ukinuo crkvu
<Mmike> tj, moze, crkva
<Mmike> k'o udruga
<civija> tamo dobijes rak i posalju te u mirovinu, onda te operiraju i kad vise nemas rak vrate te nazad na posao
<SilverSpace> mene ne mogu operirati
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> ja samo navodim primjer
<civija> ti se bunis protiv udruga, burze, neradnike, ovoga onoga ...
 * Mmike bi isto u mirovinu
<civija> ne znam u koju skupinu ti sebe stavljas?
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/rat-protiv-droge--konzumacija-opijuma-u-svijetu-povecala-se-za-35---kokaina-za-27---a-marihuane-za-8-5-/950657/
<Mmike> eto ga!
<Mmike> civija, skupina mirovine zeljnih
<civija> Mmike: ako dobijes jacu gripu onda mozes trazit mirovinu, i onda za 20 godina se zali kako imas malu penziju i organiziraj prosvjede :)
<Mmike> civija, eto :)
<civija> nekidan sam na ulici sreo prosjaka koji je navodno branitelj i treba mu pomoc ...
<civija> na kraju se ispostavilo da je lik isto godiste ko i ja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti si extremista :))
<civija> tako da, izgleda da bi moga i ja trazit vojnu penziju :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kontekst? :) zato sto sam anti-crkven ili zato sto sam za legalizaciju marihuane? :)
<civija> zbog ovog potonjeg nisi ekstremist nego narkoman :P
<SilverSpace> zato kaj si protiv unity :))
<civija> pusis drogu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> civija, prije sam alkoholicar, daleko vise pijem nego sto pusim :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zdrkan je :)
<Mmike> unity, mislim
<zlo^> :) ja vise ne pusim jer je preskupo
<zlo^> prokleta europska vutra
<Mmike> al' eto, idem na more skoro, pa sam si dao za zadatak :)
<Mmike> zlo^, ? :)
<zlo^> pa prije je bilo 50g za 300-350kn, sad 5g za te pare :/
<zlo^> otkud da im dam, jebote hdz i njihova logika...
<civija> zlo^: svjestan si da se kanal logira? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<zlo^> da, to pricam dok sam zivio u hr dijaspori u kanadi :D
<SilverSpace> civija: vis da vise ne pusi :))
<zlo^> :D
<zlo^> ma uzas, s takvim zadrtima na vlasti nikad nista, jednostavno smo zadrti...
<zlo^> zemlja gdje covjek padne sa 2g vutre dobije 2 godine, a sin tajkuna ubije zenu i dijete pa dobi 1.5godine ne treba komentirat
<SilverSpace> deset godina za oboje :)
<zlo^> jer crkva i hdz kazu da lake droge vode u zlo
<zlo^> ali jos malo, doci ce sdp pa ce opet biti dekrimnalizirano
<SilverSpace> dobra fora http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfxVR9hXiIM
<SilverSpace> zlo^: pa jasno jer sdp voli pušit
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: lol :)
<zlo^> ma puse oni ovak i onak :) samo se nadam ne ove godine
<civija> tako je, glasajte za sdp oni ce dekriminalizirati lake droge i svima ce odmah biti bolje u drzave
<dodobas> ofkors
<zlo^> jedan od razloga je sto nisu zadrti i ima vise mladjih u stranki
<zlo^> puna mi je kapa bebica, seksa i starih prdonja kojima je glavna referenca 91'
<zlo^> bas me briga sta je bilo 91'
<Mmike> sdp nije zadrt, istina
<zlo^> a za gospodarstvo su i jedni i drugi nesposobni
<Mmike> al' je zato nesposoban do bola
<Mmike> opce ne zelim da mi ti dodju na vlast
<SilverSpace> zlo^: nisu zadrti ali imaju kretena na celu pa mi je to malo sumljivo 
<civija> tako je milanovic, linic i ekipa nisu uopce zadrti
<Mmike> mislim, uz ovakav HDZ oni nisu u stanju dobit izbore!
<Mmike> pa mislim
<Mmike> civija, pre nesposobni su da bi zadrti bili :/
<Mmike> jebote, netko pece pohani kruh!
<civija> hehe :)
<Mmike> KAKO FAKIN TO MIRISI SAD!
<civija> uhh, otkad to nisam jeo
<zlo^> istina, ali od 2 zla, biram manje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti si HDZovac u dusi, priznaj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :))
<Mmike> civija, ye ye ye ye ye :)
<zlo^> uostalnom, ne kuzim zasto je narod biro HDZ nakon pljacki, ko da je senilan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam ne hebe me politika ali znam za koga sigurno ne glasam 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, za HDZ? :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim, glasat ces za hdz
<SilverSpace> Mmike: do sad sam glasao samo jedan put
<Mmike> mislim, nije da me se tice
<Mmike> al' ono, zakaj za njih?
<SilverSpace> i dva puta za pretsjednika
<Mmike> no? zakaj se sad sramis rec? :)
<SilverSpace> kaj 
 * Mmike ce, brijem, glasat za lesara i blaburiste mu
<zlo^> ma ako dobe izbore i ovaj puta onda smo sluzbeno u kurcu :D
<SilverSpace> da necu ni sad glasati
<zlo^> lesar je ok
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tako je :) kenjaj okolo, al' nemoj glasat :) 
<zlo^> radisan je medjimurac
<Mmike> ti si k'o lik u mojoj zgradi
<Mmike> imamo sastanak stanara, i sad, ono, ajmo se potpisat da vidimo tko je bio i to
<Mmike> lik nece
<Mmike> 'ne potpisujem ja nista'
<Mmike> ok
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za koga da glasm 
<Mmike> pricamo kako rijesiti problem ovaj i onaj
<calmpitBull> ja necu glasat vec cu glasovat
<SilverSpace> ?
<Mmike> lik nema NITI JEDAN prijedlog, samo ima 'ma sta ste ludi, ma tko ce to, ma to vam nece proc, ma bas me zanima kako cete to'
<Mmike> jebote, u top bi ga stavio
<Mmike> koji kurac si doso opce?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa za lesara
<SilverSpace> uh 
<Mmike> zlo^, a neznam bas kol'ko je radisan
<zlo^> :D svaki kvart ima svoga predsjednika
<Mmike> da ga fino kenja po saboru, fino ga kenja
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> HDZ mora umrijeti
<zlo^> ako nist drugo nije potkupljiv bar za sada jer mu kcerka nezaposlena :)
<Mmike> a bogme SDP nema fakin sanse da dobije glas od mene
<calmpitBull> ja cu za SilverSpace- a
<Mmike> gomila nesposobnih debila
<zlo^> ja se ni ne sjecam sta su oni zajebali 2000'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozda je on i jedini izbor da bi se svi drugi zamislili 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj tesko ce to bit kod nas izvedivo
<zlo^> ali, neznam sta su i mogli kada su dobili pokradenu hrvatsku
<civija> :)
<civija> zasto su onda i sami krali kad su je vec dobili pokradenu? :)
<SilverSpace> zlo^: za te smrdnjivce ne mislim glasati 
<civija> najbolje mi je ovo 'hdz su lopovi ali sdp su postenjacine velike'
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kukuriku koaliciju
<calmpitBull> ja mislim da treba isfurat ubuntu stranku i otic na izbore....onda se moze nesto.promjenit 
<calmpitBull> nace nis
<civija> utuntu sux
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tak je
<zlo^> kolko je njih uhiceno a kolkiko hdz-ovaca? i sta mislis koliko resursa se trosi da bi njih ocrnili a koliko da bi ocrnil hdz?
<SilverSpace> veliki sux
<calmpitBull> svi su krali i jos kradu
<SilverSpace> to nam je u genima
<Mmike> zlo^, kaj su zajebali? prodali su HT, idijoti
<civija> zlo^: ne budi naivan, nije uopce mjerilo koliko ih je uhiceno a koliko nije
<calmpitBull> ma svi su jedno veliko govno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i inu
<Mmike> mislim, manje su sranja nego HDZ napravili, to svakako :)
<zlo^> pa prodali su kad je hdz sve pokro prije, pogotovo onaj zlocinac tudjman
<Mmike> nemjerljivo manje :)
<Mmike> al' brijem da je to samo zato kaj su nesposobni :)
<drj_cro> hebla vas politika/hdz-sdp-ini 
<Mmike> HDZ je uhodana zlocinacka organizacija, ovi nisu znali kak' bi to sve implementirali :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<zlo^> taj prije neg je posto predsjednik je imao 2 para pepljara, a kasnije je unucima kupovo bmw-ove ko iz sale
<calmpitBull> je njihov kernel debuger vise ne funkcionira
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hajd idemo o necem drugom 
<zlo^> hajmo o novoj bolognji, sta mislite o tome?
<SilverSpace> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-1/
<drj_cro> zlo^: fakat teme biras :)
<zlo^> :)
<SilverSpace> vec sad ima novih stvari u 
<calmpitBull> bas se probudio, a vi ga serete sa politikom....jebem li ga, pa petak je
<drj_cro> 12:40 < calmpitBull> bas se probudio, ?
<drj_cro> damn..kak je nekima ljepo
<calmpitBull> idemo o hrani, automobilima, kako windows sux, i tako dalje
<zlo^> :) count me in
<SilverSpace> novi radio u internet eteru http://test.radio808.info/
<zlo^> pa windows sux,
<drj_cro> ma windoze su zakon za igrat igrice
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: kak ti ej to novi radio?
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: ok 
<zlo^> drj_cro: samo cekam diablo III pa da ih obrisem jednom zauvijek
<calmpitBull> drj_cro: radio prijevod za neku firmu, hebem ti trebam normalan posel
<drj_cro> ja cekam od steama da napravi vise taj svoj gamerOS
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: nadam se da nece glumit demokraciju na nacin kao sto je to radio 101
<zlo^> a koja je kocnica tih igara sa linux? jesu ama bas svi engineovi za win?
<drj_cro> zlo^: glupi programeri koji nezaju programirat u nicem osim VS
<drj_cro> s/nezaju/ne znaju
<zlo^> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Havok_%28software%29
<zlo^> sta nije to do enginea?
<drj_cro> engine nema veze sa time. vise je problem sto koriste api od directX
<drj_cro> a to je ono sto se slabo porta na linux
<calmpitBull> ma ne treba napravit ubuntu igre neka samo naprave dobar xbox ili ps3 emulator
<zlo^> pitanje je tko ce to financirat, da je to tako jednostavno vec bi napravili
<calmpitBull> bill gates?
<zlo^> valjda je lakse linuxasima na virtualki dic windowse i odigrat
<drj_cro> nije tesko ako imas ljude koji znaju programirat,prije su igre dolazile na 2 diskete i imale su vise sadrzaja nego danasnje na 20G
<calmpitBull> koje to.molim te
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ak se volis igrati onda to radi na windows 
<zlo^> foruma za atari, imala je levela kolko si imao struje :D znam da su se mijenjala vremenska doba :D
<zlo^> *formula
<SilverSpace> koji ce ti k.. emulatori
<drj_cro> calmpitBull: si imao amigu? spectruma komodrca?
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: pa zato jedino i imam win doma na stroju
<calmpitBull> spectrum i comodore
<calmpitBull> al su igre bile pretupe
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: to mi je isto kao da bi sad sa golfom isao na f1 trke
<calmpitBull> svi cekali da vidimo kak se slika pojavljuje na spectrumu a kad igra totalna nebuloza
<SilverSpace> ako se oces utrkivat na f1 uzmes i pravi auto za to
<calmpitBull> tak je
<drj_cro> istina..zlo je pitao zasto nema igrica za linux...pa pokusavam objasnit zasto..zato sto nema programera koji bi to skucali da radi na multiplatformama
<calmpitBull> a onda svi znamo da je u pozadini lova
<calmpitBull> nitko nece financirat, pa makar bi i tu zaradili
<zlo^> pa da, jer su korporacije vjerne windozima
<drj_cro> ma oce financirat,al nema vise dobrih programera,a i ono sto ima ne zele radit takve stvari
<zlo^> slucno kao sto je filmska industrija potpisala ugovor sa appleom, tamo svi furaju apple...
<calmpitBull> koji su os u konzolama
<drj_cro> frend je trazio godinu dana po hr dobre programere koji bi mu radili igru, na kraju je platio rusima da mu to sloze
<calmpitBull> vec mi se riga od tog appla
<calmpitBull> jos malo pa ce tuzit asimova za knjigu irobot
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> kazu 400k na papu, to je ko thompson da napravi tri dana u areni koncert
<SilverSpace> rijesio pokretanje preko gnome-schedule
<SilverSpace> cron mi nije koristio kad nisam znao kako tocno konfigurirati da mi se pokrece program
<SilverSpace> i fakat ne znam zasto se nije htjelo pokrenuti
<drj_cro> u kronu?
<drj_cro> u logu ti pise zasto nije
<SilverSpace> kad pogledamj liniju ista je 
<HmmZ0r> SilverSpace: obicno su problem pathovi i magic cookiji u pocetku skripte
<HmmZ0r> znaci sve fino exportas sto trebas, stavis magic cookie i logiras 2>> log.log 1>> log.log
<HmmZ0r> i set -x u pocetak da vidis, onda ti sve fino pise di puca u logu
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: u kojem logu ne vidim nigdje cron.log
<drj_cro> syslog
<HmmZ0r> ili mailu :)
<drj_cro> ili mailu
<HmmZ0r> odo na rabotu, vidiamo se 
<SilverSpace> nema nista
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> fakat mi nije jasno 
<drj_cro> mozda ti je taj syslog samo od danas
<drj_cro> pogle u syslog.1
<Neuromanc> kako obozavam shareanje printera sa xp na win7 i obratno, pogotovo u 32-64bit kombinacijama...
<Neuromanc> naravno usb printer...
<drj_cro> Neuromanc: kad nisi stavio cups :)
<drj_cro> uostalom ko ti je kriv kad koristis windoze :)
<Neuromanc> ma specifican slucaj...
<Neuromanc> jedan od rijetkih nemreznih printera
<Neuromanc> da, u par dana ovdje cu im specifican farmaceutski softver sloziti da radi pod linuxom:)
<Neuromanc> hell, ne radi niti pod ie9:)
<Neuromanc> ima debelo ko knjiga opisano tocna podesenja win i ie u kojima radi, ako nije doslovce to bye bye:)
<drj_cro> zato ja imam ovdje jedan w2k3 sa ts za te specificne i spajaju se rdesktopom gore za to
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: fakat mi nije jasno zasto se nije htjelo pokrenuti a ista linija koju sam napravio i sa gnome-schedule radi 
<SilverSpace> 30 11 * * * radiotray http://test.radio808.info:8000/
<SilverSpace> potpuno ista
<SilverSpace> :)
<drj_cro> mozda ti fali path u cronu
<drj_cro> /path/di/vec/je/radiotray
<SilverSpace> gnome-schedule je gui za cron
<SilverSpace> i radi sad
<SilverSpace> i bez patha
<drj_cro> al ti je taj gnome-schedule vjerojatno podesio sebi path
<SilverSpace> bio je path i nije radilo bio i bez path opet nije radilo
<SilverSpace> glupost 
<SilverSpace> mozda kad sam instalirao gnome-schedule on nesto dodao
<SilverSpace> to mi jedino pada na pamet
<drj_cro> ne znam kaj si radio.al sa cronom bi ti moralo radit
<SilverSpace> nema veze glavno da sad radi
<SilverSpace> Stvaranje datoteke dosljednosti ?? kaj bi to trebalo znaciti
<drj_cro> a u kontekstu sa cime?na prvu mi je to kao nekakav log
<Neuromanc> nda
<SilverSpace> to je onaj ubuntu alat za stvaranje boot usb_a
<SilverSpace> usb-creator-gtk
<SilverSpace> Creating a persistence file
<Mmike> kak' da u awku isprintam cijelu liniju?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, di si sad? 
<Mmike> $0
<Mmike> debil
<SilverSpace>  http://t.co/EWmx9qq
<SilverSpace> ides koje crnilo vani
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> osim u spanskom
<Mmike> reklame
<Mmike> matereti :)
<Mmike> dobar prelet :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/srpska-ministrica-zvuci-kao-horror-verzija-jadranke-kosor/554972.aspx
<Mmike> pre dobro :)
<SilverSpace> ma joj
<jelly> aj si ju ar mejking đouk ov ar serbjan nejbors
<rsedak> jutro
<jelly> za neke vrijednosti varijable jutro
<Neuromanc> o susjed
<rsedak> o Susjed 
<rsedak> Ines i ja slozili kamion :-)
<rsedak> Istina ona je usput sloagala i Trgovinu za palacinke :-)
<Neuromanc> heh vrijedni ste:)
<HmmZ0r> djes Mmike 
<ivoks> Po našim informacijama, oni koji su sudjelovali u tučnjavi nisu 'obični' navijači sa striktno navijačkim ciljevima. Nisu imali niti navijačka obilježja hrvatske reprezentacije nego su bili obučeni tipično huliganski, dakle 'casual'.
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> business casual:)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-04
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<HmmZ0r> dan
<SilverSpace> jutro
<HmmZ0r> djes miro kenova
<SilverSpace> na nista 
<SilverSpace> hebem se sa prevodom :)
<SilverSpace> nikako iskopat di natty vuce prevod za trey sat i datum
<HmmZ0r> ja eo radim yay zivio raspored
<HmmZ0r> naravno toliko ljudi bre testira i stisce da sam jedan mail napisao, i toeto za danas :d
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ma ja sad naso di su dani i mjeseci ali nije to to 
<SilverSpace> opet ostalo neprevedeno 
<HmmZ0r> a kako bi rekli databaza experti 'pa gde su te miliseknude bre' :D
<SilverSpace> koji su to konjusine 
<MmikeMRMA> e
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, kaj, stancas prekovremene? :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> android
<Mmike> kak je to multitasking ak nemres u pozadini ostavit youtube da ti svira dok igras, recimo, angy birds?
<SilverSpace> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhdate
<SilverSpace> ovdje naso ali kad sam preveo ne radi opet isto
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: ne radim popdnevnu 7 h i ostatak subota via vpn
<SilverSpace> bemti ubuntu bratiju ko je tu lud
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :))
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: ne tangira me, sjedim u gatjama, pusim frulu, prodjem malo bekape i ovi mojih zilion skripti
<HmmZ0r> mogu ti rec da rade
<HmmZ0r> zadovoljan sam :D
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, daj meni nadji posla tamo :)
<Mmike> nisam awk-ludjak k'o ti, al' 'brzo i lako ucim' :)
<HmmZ0r> sto se nisi prijavio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' imas ideju?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, kaj ima natjecaj neki?
<HmmZ0r> sad su uzimali inzinjeriju prije 2/3 mjeseca
<Mmike> nisam ja bas inzinjer, bar ne po diplomi :)
<HmmZ0r> al nesto je stopirano nemam pojma iskreno.
<HmmZ0r> je bio je natjecaj sve regularno nebi coek reko :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne moze to tako igranje i muzika u pozadini 
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: i nisam awk ludjak frende, rekao bi osrednji korisnik.
<HmmZ0r> al volim i ucim jel svidja mi se :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ae :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jedno ako imas muziku na mobu 
<calmpitbull> dobar juter
<calmpitbull> dobro ga ovaj papa prica hrvatski
 * Mmike kupio medvescak pastete
<PsyTrance> dobri dan
<zlo^> pozdrav, kad se napravi neki program u pythonu jel se moze bez problema portati na WIN .exe ?
<Mmike> zlo^, tesko je reci, ovisi jako o programu
<Mmike> u nacelu - da
<zlo^> o cemu to ovisi u globali?
<Mmike> pa
<jelly-home> o tome koliko py2exe dobor radi ;-)
<jelly-home> odnosno cx-freeze.sf.net jer py2exe izgleda mrtav
<obruT> jao, sto mrzim ove kvaziumjetnicke web stranice
<SilverSpace> citam koju foru red bull koristi za kvalifikacije i pretpostavlja se da su radi toga tako dominantni u kvalifikacijam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ha?
<Mmike> The 2011 Formula 1 Gulf Air Bahrain Grand Prix will take place on October 30
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima foru koju koriste u kvalifikacijama
<SilverSpace> na utrci to ne mogu jer bi morali nositi previse goriva 
<Mmike> pa daj pricaj o fori jebemu :)
<Mmike> ili daj link
<SilverSpace> koriste foru da i kad orpuste gas gorivo prolazi kroz motor bez paljenja i vrs e samo zapaljenje tek u auspuhu
<SilverSpace> pa to pospjesuje brzi protok zraka ispod bolida
<SilverSpace> cek mozda nadem link
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo naso http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/formula-1/will-gray/article/5647/
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> procitam
<SilverSpace> flash na youtube radi a na nekim sranicama ne
<SilverSpace> a napravi sam da ne zapisuhe podatke ln -s /dev/null ~/.adobe
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ??
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-05
<ivoks> pozdrav s Plesa
<ivoks> cekam papu da popijemo kavu
<ivoks> mangup stari, kasni ko i uvijek
<Neuromanx> selce i vip homebox...
<SilverSpace> jutro
<user88> ima li koga
<user88> halo
<HmmZ0r> za tebe ne prijatelju
<HmmZ0r> :)
<SilverSpace> brzi
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeMRMA> o
<MmikeMRMA> djaci
<SilverSpace> oj Mmike 
<Mmike> alo spejs
<Mmike> super link :)
<Mmike> thnx na shareanju :)
 * Mmike je impresioniran snalazljivoscu inzinjera :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: samo kaj su zaboravili rec da to i drugi imaju ne samo RB
<SilverSpace> Renault jos bolju iskoristivost
<SilverSpace> ima tu jos necega
<SilverSpace> i ovo sa zabranom je isto bezveze pa nece to samo RB ukinut
<Mmike> deca
<Mmike> mora da odem
<Mmike> rostilj nece sam da se pece
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tek
<ivoks> ova Mreza je takav pamflet
<ivoks> sve sponzorirani clanci
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kao bug nije
<ivoks> bolje da sam kupio 24 sata za ubiti vrijeme
<ivoks> al od Mreze sam ocekivao vise
<ivoks> nis, idem na avion
<Mmike> ivoks,  :)
<Mmike> jeps, mreza je uzas :)
<ivoks> uf, nadam se da cu sjediti kraj one zenske :-)
<Mmike> fotka?
<Mmike> or it didn't happen
<ivoks> ma brzo je prosla
<ivoks> vruce hlacice, majica bez rukava, ~25 godina, ekzoticno lice
<ivoks> egzo...
<ivoks> aj, bok
<budz0r> ivoks: :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> i maja 'benedikt 16'
<HmmZ0r> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uvjek je kontra zelja bar meni uvijek
<PsyTrance> koristi tko mpd?
<PsyTrance> ne mogu ga pokreniti nikako
<PsyTrance> Failed to load database: Failed to open database file "/home/dena/.mpd/mpd.db": No such file or directory
<PsyTrance> a ako napravim bazu, kaze da je ostecena i ne pokrece se -.-
<SilverSpace> postavke 
<PsyTrance> podesio sam config
<PsyTrance> osim ako nisam nesto previdio
<PsyTrance> ali mislim da je sve ok
<SilverSpace> ne znam di sam stavio kak se to slaze davno sam to slagao
<SilverSpace> isti problem je bio 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je HmmZ0r tu strucnjak :) 
<PsyTrance> HmmZ0r: pomoc? :)
<SilverSpace> kako si bazu slagao
<PsyTrance> bazu mpd mora sam napraviti
<PsyTrance> ako ju rucno napravim, kaze da je ostecena
<SilverSpace> sudo /etc/rc.d/mpd create-db
<SilverSpace> tako nekako ?
<PsyTrance> probao sam i tako
<PsyTrance> sage: /etc/rc.d/mpd {start|stop|restart}
<PsyTrance> u*
<SilverSpace> ne sjecam se tocno nisam to dugo radio
<PsyTrance> nasao sam neki post iz 2008. s tom uputom
<PsyTrance> ali ocito to vise ne sljaka
<PsyTrance> a na 
<PsyTrance> a na sudo /etc/rc.d/mpd start kaze FAIL
<obruT> jutro!
<SilverSpace> i tebi isto :)
<SilverSpace> PsyTrance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<SilverSpace> a kp nist tu nema
<PsyTrance> kasnije cu, nemam zivaca sad
<HmmZ0r> PsyTrance: reci
<HmmZ0r> uglavom imas mpd.conf u njemu definiras putanje do svega sto ti je potrebno (db, playlist fajl itd.), te putanje moraju postojati
<HmmZ0r> tebe vjerovatno muci sto se vrti pod userom mpd a pokusava zapisati u /home/tvojuser u koji ne moze.
<HmmZ0r> znaci promjeni usera na svog usera ili chownaj foldere.
<HmmZ0r> PsyTrance: isto tako, koristis service mpd stop / start ne /etc/init.d.
<HmmZ0r> sa sudo.
<SilverSpace> hm ja instalirao i radi mi mpd
<SilverSpace> i media tipke mi rade na tipkovnici sa mpd
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu si uzeti Ubuntu One 20G
<Neuromanc> kaspersky za android...
<jelly-home> %$#@ kaspersky
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> fire a workaholic:)
<jelly-home> work with a fireholic
<SilverSpace> zakon http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1338533
<calmpitBull> pitanje.....koji kernel radi kad si na virtualki....jer se os ponasajo drugcije
<jelly-home> calmpitBull: uname -a ce ti reci koji se kernel vrti
<calmpitBull> a kako je to sa virtualkom....virtalka ima svoje drivere na koju ti stavljas recim ios (da vidim to cudo) i onda ima i os svoke drivere.....bas tu citam nesto o tome...jer je zanimljivo da neke stvari rade kad si na virtualki a inaceec ne
<jelly-home> pa isto
<calmpitBull> kak mislis isto
<calmpitBull> da naravno da se vidi koji kernel vrti....nema veze, bum pronasel...ima tu isto nekih paranoicnih tipova koji imaju isto pitanje
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim 
<SilverSpace> kakav kernel
<SilverSpace> pa naravno da se ponasaju drugacije 
<jelly-home> calmpitBull: isto uname -a
<jelly-home> calmpitBull: unutar virtualke.  U cemu je problem?
<calmpitBull> u principi nije nikakav problem....jedino mene nesto zanima, na koji naxin funkcioniraju virtualke. i zasto nesto na virtualnom os radi, a kada imas isti taj os as primary ne radi....ili okrenuto
<calmpitBull> kuzis
<calmpitBull> onda tu nesto ne stima
<jelly-home> zato sto je hardver drukciji?  ako das primjer mozda ce neko znati reci razlog
<jelly-home> zato sto su driveri razlicite kvalitete?  zato sto je distra sugava?  postoji sto mogucnosti
<calmpitBull> e sad sam na telefonu, a mala je na kompu, a laptop je predaleko...uglavnom bas sam se zavalijo ispred telke
<jelly-home> nemoj ocekivati previse konzistencije od Linuxa
<calmpitBull> ma nis ne ocekujem, osim zgoditak na lotu :)
<jelly-home> loto = dobrovoljno davanje poreza drzavi
<hbogner> pozdrav
<CrazyLemon> mene nešto zanima što nije IT related.. jel istina da kod vas doktori "bolje" liječe kad dadneš koju kunu u njihov đep?
<jelly-home> recimo da nije neuobicajeno za operacije i slicno dati kovertu
<CrazyLemon> i zbog kuverte koji put liječnik ne naredi onog što bi trebao?
<CrazyLemon> jer to mi starci govore pa meni to nije nikako jasno... i da se zna da je tako onda bi se dala kuverta..al ja eto prvi put čujem za šta takvog...kod nas se odnese nešto malo (kava, bonbonjera i slično) poslje toga.. al kuverta ne
<jelly-home> zbog kuverte se moze desiti da dodjes prije na red
<jelly-home> ali zna se desiti da su doktori posteni pa nece uzeti ni pricati o tome; doduse nisma siguran je li to uobicajena procedura u toj igri ili ne
<CrazyLemon> ma u ovom "mom" slučaju baš i red nije imao veze..al ok..stvarno mi  nije jasno.. hvala na odgovorima
<jelly-home> nije ni meni jasno pa nisi jedini
<SilverSpace> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<SilverSpace> odavno nisam Operu probao idem pokrenut da vidim kak sad to izgleda
<obruT> foo
<SilverSpace> mokro
<calmpitBull> imam samo operu na htcju....najbolja za mene...imao mozilu i izbrisao
<SilverSpace> dalje cu ja furat chrome
<calmpitBull> kaj je user friendly kao opera
<SilverSpace> naviko na nadojebe za chrome
<calmpitBull> koji chrome imas htcu
<SilverSpace> dolphin
<calmpitBull> kaj ja znam ....nekak sam se navikao na operu....inace nema.sanse.da ju stavim na komp
<SilverSpace> slusam muziku na racunalu 
<SilverSpace> iPod touch mi sluzi kao daljinski
<SilverSpace> mogu i sa androida isto upravljat MPD playerom
<calmpitBull> koja app za and
<SilverSpace> mpdroid
<SilverSpace> ja koristim
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-28
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Izasao je Ubuntu 12.04 LTS! | Mmike CESTITAMO! :)
<dodobas> yello
<Bot-Chudo> Uff, samo uff
<Bot-Chudo> Nisam 2 noci spavao, ovo je bolje od droge :)
<Mmike> I ja velim :)
<Bot-Chudo> Ej, mmika, gotov godisnji ? :( 
<Bot-Chudo> Kak ste i da li ste spavali ? 
<Bot-Chudo> Presuper je bilo :D
<Bot-Chudo> Obavijest o isteku domene club-the-best.hr (CARNet - hr domene) !! Awww
<obruT> Mmike: sta ima ? jes se ozenio ? :)
<dodobas> hehe, Kobayashi http://9gag.com/gag/4296861
<PunTrbuh> tko je ono biciklista odze ? Eto mu: http://webcafe.net.hr/bizzar/kolumna/ribafish/mucka-i-sovinisticka-podjela-biciklista-na-pet-kategorija
<jelly> kužio bi da se prebaci u read-only mod, ali nije lijepo kad SSD krepa na način da ispadne s busa i više ga nema
<PunTrbuh> jelly: jako star/zrauban SSD ? 
<PunTrbuh> i, kak izgleda data recovery za taj drek ? 
<PunTrbuh> Nikak ? :)
<jelly> PunTrbuh: OCZ Vertex 2, pod garancijom još godinu i sitno
<PunTrbuh> Ih, pasmater u tom slucaju 
<PunTrbuh> si ga jako trosil ?
<jelly> ne, OS disk
<PunTrbuh> pa, znaci /tmp i sve, ne ? 
<jelly> ak ga dpkg troši jako, onda je bio jako trošen
<jelly> ne, /tmp je na tmpfsu
<PunTrbuh> ok, molim te da mi kao seljacetu objasnis, sto smatras OS diskom , kaj stoji gore ? 
<Mmike> obruT, jesam! :)
<jelly> operacijski sustav :-)
<obruT> Mmike: moje saucesce :)
<jelly> PunTrbuh: /, /var, /usr, u ovom slučaju je i /home bio
<PunTrbuh> jelly: ti mene zajebavas, ok, sam sam to trazio pitavsi tako :)
<PunTrbuh> e, home !! torrentao si, znam :) 
<Mmike> obruT, hvala :)
<jelly> PunTrbuh: ne na taj disk
<PunTrbuh> jelly: znaci, nema izgovora za tak bezobrazan ispad ? :( 
<jelly> nema očitog izgovora
<jelly> malo mi je bad što nije bio kriptiran pa ću morati mijenjati sve passworde
<jelly> bed*
<PunTrbuh> nego, kao sto pitah , moze covjek doma raditi data recovery tih cudesa ? S klasicnim diskom si se jos mogao nadati, a ovo ? 
<jelly> ispao je sa busa, nema se Å¡ta recoverati
<jelly> uređaj ne postoji
<PunTrbuh> To nikad nije istina, pretpostaviti cu da si mi rekao "doma nemres nikaj" ? 
<PunTrbuh> "Many SSD failures are in fact unrecoverable - because if the remapping tables get trashed - the media data is effectively randomized - and mixed up with blocks which were marked as corrupted and unusable even before the SSD failed. Worse still if the SSD is encrypted."
<PunTrbuh> veri najz
<jelly> zato radiš backup
<dodobas> mental note: SSD is a semi-permanent solution
<PunTrbuh> Mah, a fail izmedju dva backupa, u najgorem trenutku ? 
<PunTrbuh> ne dopada mi se to
<PunTrbuh> Naime, necu nikad imati SSD kao Windows OS disk .. igrice bez pitanja snimaju savegameove na C:\Users\mojprofil\dobroskriven\direktorij
<jelly> PunTrbuh: radiš backup dovoljno često
<PunTrbuh> jelly: znam da znas Murphya :) 'Dovoljno cesto' je iluzija :)
<dodobas> ili slozis drbd polje :)
<jelly> ne znam, neću plakati za par sati izgubljenog browser historyja i irc logova
<jelly> brb
 * PunTrbuh ozbiljno sumnja da jelly-home doma dela backup cesce od jednom dnevno
 * Mmike radi backup nekih direktorija svaki sat
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: na kucnom PCu ? 
<PunTrbuh> aww, slatko
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ~/work se backupira stalno
<PunTrbuh> napravio sam bootmapu, najveca zadrska kod bootanja tuntora mi je kad se network-manager svadja s virtualnim NICom :) 
<Mmike> ostalo jednom dnevno
<Mmike> ostalo ide rsync, work ide sa rdiff-backup
<PunTrbuh> 15 sekundi se nacekavaju
<Mmike> al' si bas razmilsljam git-hook sloziti da mi na git-commit okine i rdiff backup za projekte
<jelly> dobro je, memorija sa njuskala radi ispravno
<jelly> tj. prođe 10 minuta memtesta i boota debian
<jelly> PunTrbuh: 3 kopije, 2 fizička diska, 1 offsite, pa da vidimo Murphyja
<jelly> doduše offsite backup nemam još ;-)
<PunTrbuh> pervertu nijedan ;)
<jelly> ne da mi se nosati diskove svaki tjedan, ali vidim da ću morat
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oo pa ziv si 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cestitam
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> hvala :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj TL-WR842ND mi je fakat dobar 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: bas ga upogonio :)
<budz0r_> Mmike: cestitam :)
<dodobas> sad imam ljepih 4-5Mb/s
<Mmike> budz0r, thnx :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :) 
<SilverSpace> ja i sto malo prije prebacio se na njega
<jelly> el ima 8megi fleša
<SilverSpace> jelly: neznam di bi to pogledao na origigi firmware
<SilverSpace> trebao bi imati
<jelly> ne znam ni ja.  Mozda negdje ima syslog
<dodobas> jelly: otpakriani image je ~7mb
<dodobas> unzipan
<ivoks> Mmike: cestitke
<Mmike> ivoks, hvala! :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jes stavio zadnji firmware
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu ja na njemu i ostaviti orginal
<SilverSpace> vidim ima dosta opcija 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jes
<ivoks> # uname -p
<ivoks> armv7l
<jelly> ne Å¡tedi, daj cijeli -a
<dodobas> hmm, jel trebam sto podesavati da wifi koristi mimo ... tj da se spoji na 802.11n s vise od 65Mb/s
<ivoks> ne smijem cijeli -a
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> evo, ovak:
<ivoks> Linux shin0 3.2.0xxxxxx #5-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 5 13:27:03 UTC 2012 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ne vidim nigdje tu opciju posebno
<SilverSpace> odoh
<jelly> ivoks: wimp
<ivoks> jelly: slijedeci tjedan ce biti javno
<SilverSpace> e sad u grad
<ivoks> http://bryanquigley.com/uncategorized/rasberry-pi-vs-old-dell-p4
<ivoks> pffff
<ivoks> p4 je bolji od RPi cak i po per/watt
<dodobas> RPi stane u džep :)
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> ali stane i mobitel
<ivoks> a daje bolje rezultate
<SilverSpace> nebitna usporedba
<ivoks> zasto je nebitna?
<ivoks> sproiji je 20ak puta od procesora starog 10ak godina
<ivoks> a i trosi samo 15x manje struje
<ivoks> dakle, manje je ucinkovit od P4
<ivoks> da je fora igracka, je
<ivoks> da je ozbiljni alat, nije :)
<ivoks> da je samo jedna u moru fora igracki, je
<obruT> ivoks: imas i ti pimpek pa je tek igracka, nije ozbiljan alat
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<ivoks> obruT: ako ce ti to olaksati tvoju tegobu, eto, neka ti je
<obruT> nemam ja tegoba, zajebavam se samo :)
<ivoks> da se RPi prodaje kao sto se prodaje panda board, super
<obruT> IMHO, nema smisla usporedjivati rpi s bilo cim, ima odredjene karakteristike, naci ce svoju interesnu skupinu i to je to
<ivoks> ali Rpi se prodaje kao gotov proizvod
<ivoks> obruT: pa losiji je od sve konkurencije :)
<ivoks> govorim o ARM konkurenciji
<ivoks> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2012/03/05/i-am-tired-of-raspberrypi/
<obruT> ajd navedi par tih boardova jer me fakat zanimaju... razmisljam si nabavit tak nesto, bitno je da je full jeftino, da ima mreznu i da vrti linux...
<obruT> jos nisam narucio rpi pa ono... mozda se predomislim
<ivoks> beagle board
<ivoks> panda board
<obruT> beagle sam gledao prije dosta vremena, ali mi se nesto nije svidjalo... ajd bas cu ponovo pogledat
<ivoks> pa bolji je od RPi
<ivoks> bar moze vise od 256MB RAM-a
<ivoks> http://www.arm.com/products/tools/development-boards/index.php
<obruT> ok, vjerojatno mi je cijena igrala ulogu
<ivoks> pa za 25$ neces dobiti nesto s cim se mozes igrati
<ivoks> dobit ces kulu od karata koju neces smijeti pipnuti
<ivoks> sto je ok, ako to trazis
<obruT> pa meni treba nesto sto je full jednostavno, da ima mreznu karticu i da je jako jako jeftino
<obruT> ono, nesto cim se mogu razbacivat
<ivoks> razbacivat?
<PunTrbuh> RP nema USB3 , igracka ili ne, nemre mi vec sad koristiti almost-out-of-date tehnologije 
<PunTrbuh> pogotovo zato kaj na sebi nema nikaj, i sve moram pristekati na njega
<obruT> 150$ mi je previse za igracku
<ivoks> za 25$ neces ni dobit igracku :)
<obruT> hocu hocu
<PunTrbuh> RP nije ni za firewall appliance dobar, fali mu NICova :( 
<ivoks> trebalo je skoro sat vremena da mi voda u loncu zakuha
<ivoks> jedva cekam plin u dalmaciji
<ivoks> ove plinske boce su uzas
<obruT> ovaj pandaboard je isto preskup za ono sto me zanima
<obruT> dakle nist od toga
<ivoks> panda board je SMP stroj
<ivoks> 1GB RAMa
<ivoks> 1,2GHz dual core stroj
<ivoks> 3D GPU
<ivoks> performance/$ je bolji nego kod rpi-a
<obruT> :)
<dodobas> ivoks: ne trebaju svi BEST performance/$
<ivoks> dodobas: naravno da ne trebaju
<ivoks> dodobas: zato mi je i smijesno da se RPI prodaje kao desktop stroj
<obruT> dakle, meni treba najjeftiniji setup s mreznom karticom da vrti linux
<dodobas> ivoks: ma gdje se prodaje ?
<obruT> za desktop sam uzeo starom atoma 330 za manje para od pande i radi mu sasma ok
<ivoks> dodobas: njihov FAQ
<ivoks> How powerful is it?
<ivoks> pa prica o grafici
<ivoks> What SoC are you using?
<ivoks> pa prica o grafici
<obruT> dakle ne trebaju mi neke tamo cudne konfiguracije za to
<ivoks> The Raspberry Pi is a credit-card sized computer that plugs into your TV and a keyboard. It’s a capable little PC which can be used for many of the things that your desktop PC does, like spreadsheets, word-processing and games. 
<ivoks> ovo je odgovor na What’s a Raspberry Pi?
<dodobas> ivoks: pa jel moze ? :)
<dodobas> moze... dakle sve OK :
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> ne moze
<dodobas> ah znam... ne moze vrtit ubuntu... pa zato hejtas 
<dodobas> :P
<dodobas> unity ne radi...
<ivoks> ?
<stemdA> "The dell can pull between 70 – 120+ Watts, while the raspberry pi can pull 5."
<stemdA> poanta je Å¡to ARM SoC-ovi mogu raditi na bateriji iz mobitela danima
<ivoks> stemdA: to uopce nije upitno
<ivoks> stemdA: poanta je da postoje ARM SoC-ovi koji daju vise za tih istih 5W
<stemdA> koji?
<ivoks> kaj svakom moram nanovo pejstat linkove?
<stemdA> znam za BeagleBoard
<stemdA> i Pandu
<stemdA> oni imaju slabu grafiku
<stemdA> skuplji su
<stemdA> kao i obično, sve ovisi što tražiš
<ivoks> pa slazem se da ovisi
<ivoks> i opet se ponavljam
<stemdA> to ne znači da ja mislim da je RP najbolji u svom segmentu
<ivoks> prodavati ARM sa 256MB RAM-a kao desktop linux je smijesno
<stemdA> to stoji
<stemdA> danas je u destop svijetu 4 GB standard
 * PunTrbuh da pusu omotu Windowsa 7
<stemdA> makar windozi ME i Linux su se na P4/1GHz i 256 MB RAM-a 2001. vrtjeli veselo
<obruT> vrtio sam ja X-e bez problema sa 16 MB RAM-a
<obruT> sa 64 MB sam radio razvoj java GUI aplikacija
<obruT> i sve radilo ok
<stemdA> poanta je da treba vidjeti da li ima danas pristojnih web preglednika i office alata da im je 256 MB dovoljno
<stemdA> ne mora biti Firefox
<stemdA> može Midori
<stemdA> bitno da je standard compliant
<stemdA> i OpenOffice
<stemdA> jer ako vrti sve uredske aplikacije
<stemdA> onda JEST desktop linux
<ivoks> nema sanse da xorg i libreoffice stanu u 256MB :)
<stemdA> sumnjam u to
<stemdA> ali znat ću više kad mi RP dođe na vrata :)
<stemdA> ono što me veseli je da potrošnja struje ide dolje
<stemdA> a grafičke sposobnosti i u takvim minijaturama nisu za baciti, jer inače ne bi bilo igara na mobitelima
<stemdA> praktično treba samo dodati n*256 MB RAM-a (n je 3 ili više)
<obruT> ja sumnjam da cu, ako nabavim rpi, ikad dici grafiku gore... to ce bit za neke sasma druge stvari :)
<stemdA> s obzirom da sam donekle u toku s RP (čitam o tome zadnjih 6 mjeseci, pretplaćen sam na mailing listu)
<PunTrbuh> Ja mislim da ce ti RP biti u ladici na skupljanju prasine unutar 90 dana :)
<stemdA> mislim da je tu naglasak na postizanju približne kompatibilnosti s desktop računalom
<hbogner> PunTrbuh, ocito nisi cuo za sul projekt
<hbogner> dodobas ti moze vise reci o "sul"
<hbogner> :D
<stemdA> s ciljem minimizacije cijene
<stemdA> ako se postigne dovoljno velika popularnost/prodaja
<stemdA> neću se čuditi ako se pojavi inačica s 1GB memorije
<stemdA> za 2 ili 5 dolara više
<stemdA> to bi onda bilo win-win
<dodobas> ah SUL... davno je to bilo :)
<hbogner> da da, davno
<hbogner> ali pamtljivo
<PunTrbuh> aj,pricajte :) 
<PunTrbuh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SUL ?
<stemdA> zeznuli su te :)
<stemdA> nema na wikipediji ništa o tome :)
<PunTrbuh> a nece mi nitko reci di ima, nit reci sam rijec-dvije :) 
<PunTrbuh> to mi je kao jellyevo 'peglanje banane' od neki dan :) 
<PunTrbuh> Za izraz su culi on i pokojni postar .. 
<ivoks> stemdA: rpi koristi armv6
<ivoks> pobogu
<dodobas> PunTrbuh: SUL = ServerULadica
<ivoks> armv8 je zadnja specifikacija
<dodobas> u nedostatku kutije... natrpao sam server u ladicu... server za po doma..
<dodobas> ljepo slozio kablove...
<dodobas> jedino sam po ljetu morao otvoriti ladicu...
<dodobas> :D
<PunTrbuh> :) Ah, ja imam jedan komp u kucici u dvoristu, po svim je policama :) 
<PunTrbuh> I imam nekog divljeg developera na jednom serveru, idem telefonirat i psovat' brb
<ivoks> canonical napusta millbank tower
<jelly> okej, mozda je 6 mjeseci swapanja po ssdu utjecalo na njegovo krepavanje
<PunTrbuh> heh, znao sam da je taknekaj , al opet, ako nemres najbrzi disk kaj imas koristiti za swap, onda kvragu 
<jelly> uredjaj pise gigabajte writeova i to se moze procitati u smart podacima, i nije bilo preveliko do trenutka kad je dodano jos memorije i prestalo swapati
<jelly> tak da ne znam
<dodobas> jelly: mozda je kontroler ?
<jelly> mozda su u sumi
<jelly> samo taj disk je nestao, dva HDDa u stroju su i dalje vidljiva
<jelly> nisam nista debagirao, trebalo je ic na poso
<dodobas> jelly: meh :/
<PunTrbuh> Se moze na native linux virtualizatorima (ne, virtualbox nije virtualizator :) ) podesiti disk I7O QoS ? 
<PunTrbuh> **I/O
<dodobas> koji je usual hourly fee za development... python/django u RH 
<dodobas> zna netko
<ivoks> ne bi znao
<ivoks> ja za svoje cijene gledam americko trziste
<dodobas> to je i dio problema, meni treba za JAR
<ivoks> kazu mi iz RBA da se spremaju velike novosti za njihovo internet bankarstvo
<ivoks> reko sam im da me privlaci zaba zbog svoje podrske za linux sustav
<dodobas> hehe
<ivoks> pa je rekao lik da ce novi sustav podrzavati i dodatne platforme
<ivoks> pa ajde da vidimo
<drj_cro> dodatne platforme: win8 :)
<ivoks> da, vjerojatno :)
<dodobas> windows phone
<ivoks> dodobas: probaj sa 400R
<ivoks> contract rate offerings from R300 to R500 per hour.
<drj_cro> dodbar taj winphone(bar na lumniji)
<drj_cro> s/dodbar/dobar/
<ivoks> da, to sam i ja rekao
<dodobas> sucelje je jednostavno
<dodobas> i ima zanimljivu teksturu ekrana... ako se to tako moze reci
<ivoks> da, ekran lijepo izgleda
<ivoks> medjutim, jos je nedovrsen
<ivoks> i nije otvoren
<ivoks> pa mi nije ni zanimljiv :)
<ivoks> dodobas: http://www.careers24.com/jobs/adverts/216682-senior-smart-device-developers-jhb-to-r500-per-hour-johannesburg-south-africa/
<dodobas> ivoks: tnx...
<ivoks> koliko je taj njihov R dolara?
<dodobas> mislim da je 400R ~ 50$
<ivoks> http://www.pnet.co.za/index.php?s=advert_view&g=1083&x=5091&i=6239&pop=1
<ivoks> 350-400R za C++/C
<ivoks> 70.000$ pocetna placa za developera
<ivoks> tj., senior developera
<ivoks> znaci, 50-60k $ za pravog pocetnika
<ivoks> toliko je i u SAD-u otprilike
<dodobas> e sad... to je puno prema RH
<ivoks> puno je ako zivis u RH
<ivoks> ako zivis u SAD-u ili JAR-u, onda bas i nije
<drj_cro> pa mislim da je i za JAR dosta to para
<jelly> bio je jedan bivsi kolega dole 6 mjeseci, veli da je i dalje grda segregacija 
<ivoks> u SAD-u ozbiljno zaradjujes ako je 100-120k i vise
<dodobas> jelly: meni tamo zivi sestricna... pa je pricala svasta... kako imaju shopping centre... :)
<dodobas> kao tvrđave... uđes autom i onda kupuje u tvrđavi
<ivoks> bijelac napravi kucu
<jelly> ae
<ivoks> i okolo nikne naselje crnaca koji zele ili raditi za tebe
<ivoks> ili te pokrasti
<dodobas> u gradu ne smijes otvarati prozore od auta
<ivoks> s/tebe/bijelca/
<dodobas> ukrali su joj dva mobitela i 3 puta torbicu
<ivoks> najbolje radit za strance i zivit u RH
<dodobas> na plaži :)
<ivoks> bas tako :)
<dodobas> treba uvesti kaptial u državu i reinvestirati u toj istoj državi :D
<ivoks> za to treba malo modernizirati drzavu
<ivoks> a ne da godine provodim po salterima
<Hrki> 14:37 <ivoks> znaci, 50-60k $ za pravog pocetnika
<Hrki> jebemti, pa di je to
<Hrki> ja bi radio za upola manje
<ivoks> u SAD-u ne bi radio za upola manje
<ivoks> jer ti renta stana kosta 3-4k $
<Hrki> to mislis na godisnje?
<ivoks> naravno da je godisnje
<Hrki> aha, istina to onda nije puno
<ivoks> samo se kod nas jos place racunaju na mjesecnoj bazi :)
<ivoks> kada se kaze u godisnjem iznosu, ljudi cesto pomisle kako je to puno (intuitivno dijele sa 10 i sl.)
<dodobas> u RH junior programmer ima... koliko...
<dodobas> 25k $ ?
<lulz87> za smartphone je najrasprostraniji jezik java?
<ivoks> govorimo o bruto?
<dodobas> ivoks: da
<ivoks> sumnjam da junior programer ima 12000kn mjesecnu placu
<drj_cro> nema nam mmiketa danas. ga zena vec prisarafila? :)
<Mmike> :P
<drj_cro> a tu je.. pa cestitam mmike i dobro dosao u klub papucara :)
<dodobas> drj_cro: cini se, zadnje sto je napravio je auto-respond skripta :P
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, hvala, hvala ;
<Mmike> )
<ivoks> jadan
<ivoks> pokusava tipkati jednom rukom
<Mmike> dodobas, Kaj ti SEGMENTATION FAULT
<ivoks> a drugom mete pod
<dodobas> Mmike: does not compute
<drj_cro> ma ispraksirat ce se,,ak sam mogao ja moze i on :)
<PunTrbuh> imal sam kernel panic, a u /var/log/messages imam neobjasnjivu rupu, da li po tom ispravno zakljucujem da je prdnulo nekaj s diskom vezano, pa nije stigao nikaj zapisati ?
<drj_cro> jednom peglam drugom usisavam a nosom tipkam :)
<jelly> PunTrbuh: ne
<jelly> PunTrbuh: ima milion stvari koje u kernelu mogu krepati pa da isti prestane pisati blokove na disk
<PunTrbuh> imas vremena navesti tri najvjerojatnije ? 
<PunTrbuh> sumnjam na disk jer mi devovi nekaj rostaju po njemu, bas dok sam ja odlucio okinuti iostat :) 
<PunTrbuh> a to sve odgovara pocetku rupe u logu
<PunTrbuh> **vremenski odgovara
<PunTrbuh> **PIZDEK OD MUNNA** nije registrirao downtime, uptime graph opce nema promjena
<PunTrbuh> *munina
<ivoks> Hrvati godišnje troše 700 milijuna kn za vitamine... A tablete ih ne čine zdravijima, nego povećavaju rizik od bolesti
 * obruT je upravo potrosio 10 kn na jagode koje su sigurno pune prasine i olova :)
<ivoks> 20 miligrama beta karotena (vitamin A) dnevno povećava rizik od raka pluća za 8 posto
<ivoks> tablete kalcija udvostručuju rizik za srčani udar
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> a ja se ubijam u cedeviti upravo
<ivoks> jer joj preksutra istjece rok
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> pricao sam s likom nekim iz plive
<Mmike> veli da sve vise od jedne case cedevite dnevno na dugi period nikako nije dobro
<Mmike> da hrpu sranja moze napraviti
<ivoks> pa da, to nije tajna :)
<obruT> ja sam prestao i cedevitu
<obruT> nikakve tablete i kemije
<obruT> em je kemija, em ima tonu secera :)
<ivoks> da, secer se skriva
<ivoks> svi proizvodi se hvale kako imaju 0% masti
<ivoks> jer smo mi, glupi potrosaci, zakljucili da je mast stetna
<jelly> bivsi kolega je od cedevite (doduse litre na dan) dobio kamence
<ivoks> ljudi poistovjecuju masno tkivo s unosom masti
<obruT> ma kad gledas i kao one zdrave pizdarije, kao super za sportase, bogato ugljikohidratima, a onda pogledas vrste ugljikohidrata i udio secera i skuzis da je tesko smece
<ivoks> idem kosit travu
<Hrki> pa sve je to smece
<Hrki> umjetni seceri su zlo
<Hrki> a pogotovo sportski napici
<lulz87> najbolje je prirodno, sam svoj sok napravis
<obruT> pogotovo onaj zuti, za dzaba :)
<weshmashian> cek, i kre je opo u mrak^Wbrak?
<BotaniCar> jesteda
<weshmashian> ups
<weshmashian> krivi windou :D
<BotaniCar> to su te godine :)
<weshmashian> je, guras pa kud udje :)
<BotaniCar> Bas kontam, kak to ciklicki ide, mature, pa vjencanja, pa deca, pa sprovodi :)
<weshmashian> yup :)
<budz0r> igustin: ping
<igustin> aj
<igustin> ne bockaj
<BotaniCar> Dugujem svoj zivot Justinu Bieberu..
<BotaniCar> bio sam u komi 2 godine dok jedna medecinska sestra nije pustila njegovu pjesmu na radiju u bolnickoj sobi..
<BotaniCar> logično morao sam se ustati i ugasiti radio da ne slusam pedera..
<weshmashian> :)))
<jelly> eto JB neke diže iz mrtvih
<BotaniCar> Mene pogled na sestru Helgu iz 'alo 'alo uvijek digne iz mrtvih :) My little tankie rizes :) 
<jelly> smell tink
<weshmashian> "we shall attack the shitau and deestroy the water pimps"
<BotaniCar> jos uvijek me muci munin nakon ovog kernel panica , svi grafovi imaju prikladnu rupu, osim uptime-a ... 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, daj url
<BotaniCar> na kaj ? munjen ? 
<BotaniCar> oces i VPN usr/pwd i usera da si mozes sloziti tunel (slusa/posluzuje na localhostu samo) :)
<Mmike> dam ti account na stroju pa ti slozi tunel prema sebi kroz to?
<weshmashian> ocete jos i backup link prek mene slozit? :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: sve bi napravio samo da si korak blize Mmiketovom tits storageu,jelda ? :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nisam ni znao da imam tit storage :)
<BotaniCar> kak ne, pa ozenjen si :)
<weshmashian> ima*
<weshmashian> mrmlj :)
<weshmashian> ja samo gledam, ne skupljam fotke :)
<BotaniCar> ja samo d**am :)
<weshmashian> 'diram'? :)
<weshmashian> 'duvam'? :)
<weshmashian> 'drpam'? :)
<weshmashian> odem prije nego kaj opet pocnem offtopicarit :P
<weshmashian> treba odspavat jos pol sata prije kraja radnog
<BotaniCar> idem si skuhat 1/4 kave, taman za uz pljugu
<weshmashian> +1
<SilverSpace> stigo doma
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: 
<SilverSpace> ^^
<BotaniCar> aaight 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj ti projuris kraj mene na metar i ne vidis me 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, moras skocit ispred njega i mahat rukama i nadat se da ce te skuzit na vrijeme ili da ces stici skocit s puta na vrijeme
<hbogner> ako te ne skuzi
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nis bas mogo iskociti iz travaja :)
<SilverSpace> a ovi danasnji nemaju prozore
<obruT> ne bi bio ni prvi ni zadnji koji bi skocio kroz zatvoreni prozor...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bemti kupio dva usb sticka 4G jedan radi drugi ne 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ah u tramvaju, pa to se neracuna
<SilverSpace> tak da mi je doslo na kraju isto da sam ih kupio i ovdje a ne na ebay
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj se ne racuna kaj on ne gleda komade u tranvaju
<SilverSpace> doduse mora paziti pjesake
<SilverSpace> rastavim taj pokvareni usb a u nutra citac i mikro SD kartica
<SilverSpace> bar mi je citac ostal
<hbogner> ha haha
<hbogner> a kaj microsd neradi?
<SilverSpace> da stavio drugi ona radi
<SilverSpace> mrzim ova plasticna pakovanja
<SilverSpace> kupio i brzu SD za RPi
<Hrki> proklet bio novi tv bez vga ulaza
<Hrki> i laptop bez hdmi prikljucka
<jelly> kaj ima, DP?
<Hrki> ma tv ima hdmi i sdacard
<Hrki> a laptop samo vga :/
<jelly> aha, stari laptop
<Hrki> gledo sam vga 2 hdmi ali to nije to
<Hrki> preskupo je 
<Hrki> morat cu snimat filmove na karticu :/
<Hrki> cudi me da nema tv usb
<jelly> ni ethernet?
<Hrki> nope :/
<Hrki> a nist, snimat cemo na sd karticu
<SilverSpace> tv bez ethernet joj
<SilverSpace> to je danas pod mus
<Hrki> jbg, imao sam do 2500kn na raspolaganju
<jelly> kak će inače znati vremensku prognozu
<Hrki> uzeo sam bestbuy za te pare :D
<SilverSpace> toliko sam ja platio toshibu
<jelly> najjeftinija 32" sa 100Hz outputom kad sam gledao je bila oko 3kkn
<Hrki> a tv sa ethernetom cujem prvi puta :)
<hbogner> Hrki, ima ih vec
<SilverSpace> moj ima i usbe za wifi
<Hrki> jebemti, ja sam gledo na nekoj web stranici
<Hrki> svi su ga pohvalili, Panasonic TX-23C4E
<SilverSpace> koja je to velicina
<Hrki> 32"
<SilverSpace> isto moj
<Hrki> koji je tvoj
<SilverSpace> toshiba neka neznam na pamet
<Hrki> pa ja cu popizdit, cekam mutavu optimu/tcom vec 2 mjeseca da mi srede liniju i internet
<Hrki> stvarno neznam kakvi ljudi rade tamo, ali znam da neznaju citat ugovor
<Mmike> zakaj si na njima?
<Mmike> nemas izbora, ili?
<Hrki> yep, iskon nemoze
<Hrki> ciljam na internet + carnet
<Hrki> optima to nudi za 130kn mjesecno
<Hrki> pocinjem sumnjati da sam na crnoj listi
<Hrki> prvo mi ne posalju svu dokumentaciju
<Hrki> pa onda zagube
<Hrki> da bi na kraju na krivu mjestu poslali zahtjev za prikljucak
<Hrki> jer retardi uopce ne citaju
<Hrki> ali ne kuzim zasto nemogu kod iskona
<Hrki> pa sta nisu oni na t-comovoj petlji
<Hrki> jer radi netko mozda tamo?
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> ja sam na amisu
<Mmike> mega-zadovoljan
<Mmike> osim sto nemaju bas brzinu
<Mmike> 6mbita imam
<Hrki> da, cuo sam da su najbolji
<SilverSpace> ovog mojeg tv vise ni nema nigdje
<Hrki> ali njih kod mene :/
<Mmike> sad me bnet nagovara
<Mmike> za 300 kuna bi mi dali telku + 20mbita interneta
<Mmike> i telefon
<Hrki> da bar mene netko nagovara
<SilverSpace> Mmike: optika
<hbogner> ja u zgradi ima t-com ftth
<hbogner> i mogu se prkljucit
<hbogner> ali minimalno 20mega
<SilverSpace> meni je bnet 8mb tele tv 210kn
<hbogner> to mi malo preskupo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne kuzim, kaj s optikom?
<jelly> gle, multicore služi nečem
<jelly>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S PU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<jelly> 24590 jelly     16   0  390m 167m 1044 S 1510.1  1.1   6:46.71 pbzip2
<SilverSpace> mislim to tvoje je na optici
<SilverSpace> ili koax
<Mmike> jelly, o, da :)
<Hrki> jel ima neko pravilo da ti moraju omoguciti uslugu unutar 30 dana
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, na onom kaj sam imo tcom
<Hrki> od potpisa ugovora?
<Mmike> Hrki, nisam siguran, vidi zakon o telekomunikacijama
<Mmike> mislim da je 15 dana
<Mmike> al' nisam 100%
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm da mogu na to 20mb
<SilverSpace> cisto sumljam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a ne., bnet dodje s optikom
<SilverSpace> to da 
<Mmike> mislim da cu uzeti to, imam 3 mjeseca za jednu kunu
<Mmike> a ne moram disejblat amis
<Mmike> pa cemo viddz
<jelly> Hrki: ak ti kod provjere broja pise da iskon nije dostupan, onda je vjerojatno stvarno tako
<SilverSpace> ja sam sad dva tjedna na btnetu i za sad je ok 
<SilverSpace> puna mi je soba djelova routera i td ko da svercam :)
<SilverSpace> pazi strucnjaka napravili kuciste sa jednim napajanjem samo za disk a na kucistu ima i utor za cd
<SilverSpace> govotim o itx kucistu
<jelly> Y
<SilverSpace> jos cu i flekseu morati koristiti
<hbogner> ma za sta nju?
<SilverSpace> prosiriti kuciste :)
<SilverSpace> loshe loshe 
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=kuciste-lc-power-1350mi-htpc-mini-itx-crno-75w&option=artikl&id_kategorija=052643&id_artikl=052.643.083
<jelly> hardver maher 
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<SilverSpace> bas
<SilverSpace> jos su mi i na ploci na krivom mjestu kablovi za napajanje
<SilverSpace> tak da ne bu staloo 
<SilverSpace> u ovo taman stane RPi :D
<SilverSpace> a nista vise srece drugi puta
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> majcin dan je praznik u SAD-u
<SilverSpace> i kaj sa time
<ivoks> pa nisam znao
<SilverSpace> to je peoslo
<ivoks> bas je praznik; ne radi se
<SilverSpace> aha
<ivoks> i kako pada u nedjelju
<ivoks> onda se ne radi u ponedjeljak
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> ni oni nisu imuni na spajanje :)
<ivoks> kod njih je zakon, ako praznik pada u neradni dan, onda se prvi slijedeci radni proglasava neradnim
<igustin> kopirali od nas
<ivoks> gledam, nema mi kolega
<ivoks> a kad ono...
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memorial_Day
<ivoks> da sam znao, pokosio bi cijelo dvoriste
<ivoks> a nis, pravac kauc
<Hrki> <jelly> Hrki: ak ti kod provjere broja pise da iskon nije dostupan, onda je vjerojatno stvarno tako
<Hrki> samo cuj, meni treba i tel linija
<Hrki> ali mi cudno da uopce oni nisu dostupni a t-com je :D
<Hrki> a ista firma ubiti
<Hrki> i sta neide sve to ionako preko t-comove parice?
<jelly> t-com je uglavnom svugdje dostupan
<ivoks> jelly: uglavnom, rekli mi tvoji kolege da ne mogu promijeniti vlasnistvo na iskon uslugom ako ne promijenim vlasnistvo i nad t-com linijom
<jelly> Hrki: fora je u tome na čiji se dslam ta parica spaja s druge strane
<ivoks> jelly: a ja se nadao da ce jedna firma imati t-com broj, a druga iskon
<jelly> ivoks: to mi nikako ne drži vodu, ali možda t-com tak hoće
<ivoks> meni je isto bezveze
<jelly> ivoks: ja sam kod prošle gazdarice imao uredno njenu liniju i iskon na sebe
<ivoks> pa kaj onda kenjaju
<jelly> doduše možda sam iznimka, ili je za biznis drukčije
<Hrki> a neznam, znam da optima koristi t-comvu infrastrukturu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: gdje ? :)
<Hrki> pa mi je cudno da nemogu i drugi
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kaze moj.iskon.hr da mogu promijeniti uslugu
<ivoks> onda je valjda dostupna usluga, neovisno o tcomu
<dodobas> hmm, danas se promjenilo ~600 mb na home particiji
<jelly> ak se konacno mozes prebacit onda super
<jelly> al nekak sam skeptican ;-)
<ivoks> i ja
<ivoks> Nažalost, usluga trenutno nije dostupna na željenom broju
<ivoks> pa joj...
<ivoks> grade se neke zgrade u susjedstvu
<ivoks> tko zna, mozda...
<ivoks> jel mogu nekoga pitati ima li planova
<ivoks> aj bok
<hbogner> ivoks, i kolko je trajala voznja onaj dan?
<hbogner> 2.5-3 sata?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: nasuprot petrova crkva 
<dodobas> hmm, ok... 'zurio' sam naci se s gazdaricom
<SilverSpace> :) papucar 
<dodobas> prokleti t-com....
<dodobas> dobio obavijest da ce mi sad svi racuni biti elektronicki...
<dodobas> i da se prijavim na neki moj-tcom... nesto
<dodobas> i... koji mi je username :)
<hbogner> dodobas, e s tim moj telekom portalom se ja svadjam 2 mjeseca
<hbogner> jer nevidim racune online
<dodobas> hmm, ugasi ga i otvori novi :)
<hbogner> neide to tako lako
<dodobas> debili... traze username za password recovery...
<hbogner> vezano uz moj broj telefona problem
<dodobas> umjesto email adrese...
<dodobas> ajme... pa ni encoding u bazi nemaju poslozen
<dodobas> Ime i prezime DRAŽEN ODOBAŠIĆ
<jelly> ništa ljepše od duplog enkodiranja u UTF-8
<jelly> dodobas: nisam siguran koliko je legalno prebaciti korisnike na e-račune bez pristanka
<dodobas> a kao... opt-out je
<dodobas> Ako želite primati račune u papirnatome obliku, opciju elektroničkoga računa 
<dodobas> možete u svakome trenutku deaktivirati na svome profilu Moj Telekom 
<dodobas> <https://moj.hrvatskitelekom.hr>. Za T-Com račun svibanj 2012. to možete 
<dodobas> napraviti najkasnije do *31. 5. 2012*.
<dodobas> kad bih mogao... istog trena bi se prebacio negdje drugdje
<dodobas> problem je sto samo oni imaju infrastrukturu... dakle svi ostali idu preko njih....
<jelly> opt-out je... bolje da ne velim ništa
<dodobas> a najbolje je sto nitko 'ne zna' adresu osim t-coma i roditelja...
<dodobas> ali... svejedno dobivam adresirane ponude za knjige...
<dodobas> koji K
<dodobas> kad sam igdje potpisao da su te podatke dajem njima slobodno na koristenje
<SilverSpace> op op
<dodobas> hehe, nisam imao instaliran unzip :)
<budz0r> e jel vam radi zxp.svijetoglasa.hr
<dodobas> http://www.isup.me/zxp.svijetoglasa.hr
<budz0r> dodobas: thx
<jelly-hme> Mmike: i, ko je uzeo cije prezime...?
<dodobas> hmm, negdje sam uhvatio da vise nema ogranicenja na broj imena/prezimena u RH
<jelly-hme> Dodobas Maleni Ivić Pašalić Ćušpajzić de Županja
<dodobas> jelly-hme: pa skoro :)
<dodobas> bas bi mogao staviti 2-clause BSD licencu staviti kao ime....
<dodobas> kad vec nema ogranicenja
<dodobas> bio bi poznatiji kao Copyright All rights reserved
 * jelly-hme koristi stari laptop jer je u desktopu riknuo OS disk, i nemre bolivit da je radio godinama na grozno sporoj mašini
<BotaniCar> onomad nije bila spora :) ne bi ju inace sacuvao :) 
<jelly-hme> sacuvana je jer a) radi b) treba imati rezervu
<jelly-hme> inace bi kramu vec dobio neki frend ili familija
<dodobas> hmm, ssd i sata power management se bas ne vole
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<dodobas> dok nisam maknuo sata power managment control it laptop-mode-tools conf...
<jelly-hme> prijavi bug report vendoru
<jelly-hme> ocz recimo povremeno popravlja bugove
<dodobas> doduse mozda su stavili novi firmware...
<dodobas> jelly-hme: moram to prvo provjeriti
<Mmike> "Postoji bolje piće od mlijeka, ali ne postoji bolja ambalaža od sise"
<hbogner> Mmike, :D
<dodobas> blah... cini se da imam najnoviji firmware
<dodobas> http://media.kingston.com/support/downloads/SVP200S3_501fw_Release_Notes.pdf
<dodobas> sutra... 
<BotaniCar> skinuh 'Iron Sky' , zivo me zanima koliko ce me razocarati
<CrazyLemon> neces vjerovat koliko :D
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-29
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> jutro
<PunTrbuh> utro , junacine :) 
<PunTrbuh> Iron sky me nije razocarao :) Drito kao da neki Marvelov strip citam 
 * MmikeDOMA ide danas gledat 3d prometeja
<PunTrbuh> :) nis' bil u kinu, ne pamtim, ni ne fali mi 
<PunTrbuh> samo opijanja prije filma mi znaju falit' 
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<PunTrbuh> jutro
<calmpitbull> jel je itko prosao sa rthunterom kroz sustav
<calmpitbull> izbaci par warning-a pa me zanima dal je to normalno?
<ivoks> pa jel ih znas procitati
<calmpitbull> pa ne bas 
<calmpitbull> /dev/.udev/rules.d/root.rules: ASCII text
<ivoks> pa onda ti koristenje tog alata bas i nema smisla, ha
<calmpitbull> pa nema
<calmpitbull> al treba naucit sto nije tako
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> i, sto ti u onoj liniji nije jasno?
<ivoks> ASCII ili text?
<calmpitbull> text
<ivoks> text je eng. rijec za tekst
<calmpitbull> hvala sada mi je sve jasno
<ivoks> znas sto je ASCII?
<ivoks> ako znas, onda znas i sto je 'ASCII text'
<calmpitbull> normalan tekst...recimo
<ivoks> eto, otprilike
<calmpitbull> a zato je to problem? 
<ivoks> pa tko je rekao da je problem
<ivoks> sto je /dev direktorij?
<ivoks> sto se u njemu nalazi?
<calmpitbull> device 
<calmpitbull> kaj nije :)
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> tamo se nalaze uredjaji
<ivoks> i... alat je naletio na nesto sto nije uredjaj, vec text, jel tak
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> i to je kao problem? dobro
<ivoks> i to ti je rekao
<ivoks> to je samo nesto sto taj alat nije ocekivao
<ivoks> na tebi je da to pogledas s razumijevanjem
<calmpitbull> naravno i sada hocu i to sve zbog tebe...to je brzo ucenje
<calmpitbull> ivoks: zbog tebe je ubuntiranje jos zabavnije
<ivoks> koliko kennya
<ivoks> 250km/h je 6000kn?
<PunTrbuh> jos uvijek jeftinije nego sprovod :)
<PunTrbuh> Ne puno :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: zanimljiv izbor suza za svadbu :)
<PunTrbuh> nda, mogao je odmah na brodicu nakon toga :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ? :) ha? :)
<ivoks> prvo sam mislio da su neke skejt
<ivoks> al sad mi se cini da su one mornarske :)
<MmikeDOMA> aha
<MmikeDOMA> shuze :)
<MmikeDOMA> da, jebene su
<MmikeDOMA> ne zuljaju nit malo
<MmikeDOMA> a to je jedino bilo bitno
<MmikeDOMA> a zena nije dala da bas adidasice vulgaris imam :)
<ivoks> dobre su, da
<MmikeDOMA> pa smo nasli kompromis :)
<hbogner> pozdrav iz kbc dubrava
<hbogner> a sad sljedi cupanje nokta na kirurgiji... juhuuuu...
<MmikeDOMA> uh
<MmikeDOMA> nije mu lako :/
<dodobas> ima li neki graficki ssh/ftp klijent, dakle da istovremeno hendla ssh i ftp konekcije
<dodobas> pita frend 
<dodobas> trazi kao neki 'central connection manager'
<PunTrbuh> ako ce za windowse, imas WinSCP za file transfer, i putty za terminal 
<dodobas> PunTrbuh: yes, ali to nije single klijent
<dodobas> i trazi za linux
<PunTrbuh> pa, svako od tog moze podrzati oba protokola, kako si naveo, jedno je za drag'n' drop, drugo je za tipk tipk, kak mu pashe
<PunTrbuh> cuj, trazi za linux :) Nek si stavi windowse u virtualku, za linux ne znam :)
<dodobas> PunTrbuh: pokusao sam mu pojasniti...
<dodobas> on i dalje trazi...
<PunTrbuh> Nek javi ako nadje 
<jelly> dodobas: filezilla?
<jelly> ima sftp, ne znam ima li scp ali scp je ionako loš izbor
<dodobas> jelly: to je samo ftp... ovaj hoce one-to-rule-them-all solution
<dodobas> ssh terminal + ftp
<dodobas> a vjerojatno bi i da mu cita emailove... :)
<jelly> dodobas: SecureCRT ima zmodem upload ;-) ali košta
<dodobas> jelly: tnx... bacim mu link
<CrazyLemon> Remmina (ubuntu 12.04) ima i sftp i ssh i rdp :)
<jelly> CrazyLemon: gdje je sftp?
<CrazyLemon> jelly izabereš kad se želiš povezat koji protokol/service
<jelly> na webu nema ni riječi o tome ni screenshota
<dodobas> nema ga na Feature listi
<jelly> pa pitam
<jelly> morti je novo
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-05-29%2011%3A30%3A32.png 
<CrazyLemon> ignoriraj server :)
<jelly> i onda se otvori neki file browser?
 * jelly ignorant, koristi sshfs za sftp
<CrazyLemon> jelly da
<dodobas> ah well... opet nema ftp :)
<jelly> sto bi neki rekli, ftp must die
<CrazyLemon> pa nema ftp per se..al sta fali sftp :)
<dodobas> jelly: reci to common php hosting/developer liku
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> dodobas: reic mi ti da ne kenja i uzme posebno putty i posebno winscp
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> hebo promjene vremena kad u glavi Å¡umi vise nego inace
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, godine stisle i tebe, a?
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: meni je je tako od kad znam za sebe :)
<dodobas> onda sam jos potrgao i neke kosti... pa sad mogu preciznije odrediti kad ce poceti kisa
<dodobas> :D
<SilverSpace> hm kk me sad hebe lan
<PunTrbuh> mene zeludac :) 
<PunTrbuh> ne znas tko je gore prosao 
<hbogner> jedan manje :)
<hbogner> al ga je izmrcvario
<hbogner> a sad dalje cekanje
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> kuzi ovo chrome nece na net
<SilverSpace> ni jednu stranicu ne otvara
<PunTrbuh> samo chrome ? 
<PunTrbuh> 'traceroute www.bug.hr' s tog stroja, di stane ? 
<SilverSpace> PunTrbuh: NM nesto hebe iskljucio ga i ukljucio i radi
<SilverSpace> irc je radio
<SilverSpace> na ruter mogo
<SilverSpace> ali chrome ni jednu stranicu nije otvorio
<PunTrbuh> NM ? Network Manager ? NemamMira ? 
<SilverSpace> lol Network Manager 
<SilverSpace> jos me hebu i windozi a u kujac
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je disk frendu poceo rikavati
<SilverSpace> cuje se moljac kad rosta po disku
<jelly> lol backup
<jelly> ha
<jelly> nisam opce skuzio da je PunTrbuh netko koga znam od prije
<SilverSpace> i windozi svaki puta chekiraju disk
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne mora to nuzno biti krivica network managera
<ivoks> SilverSpace: dapace, rekao bi kako ocito nije
<SilverSpace> ne znam kaj bi bilo 
<ivoks> pa sigurno nije NM
<ivoks> jer je nM odradio svoj posao
<SilverSpace> pa nije 
<ivoks> pokrenuo je dhclient
<ivoks> spojio si se
<ivoks> kernel je preuzeo
<SilverSpace> da kad je spojen na router
<jelly> NM Must Die
<ivoks> tko zna kak ti je ruter slozen
<SilverSpace> nisam se sjetio prije opaliti traceroute
<ivoks> jelly: kaj mu fali? :)
<ivoks> traceroute je obsolete
<ivoks> koristi mtr
<ivoks> ifconfig, traceroute, route... te sve alate treba prestati upotrebljavati
<ivoks> rade u 99% slucajeva, ali pukom slucajnoscu
<igustin> ako rade u 99% situacija, onda baš i nije slučajnost ;)
<ivoks> rade samo zato sto interface iz 2.2 kernela jos nije u potpunosti zameten
<ivoks> a poznavajuci linux... to se moze desiti preko noci :D
<igustin> zašto bi bio problem npr. traceroute patchati da dobro radi s API-jem novijeg kernela?
<ivoks> tko je rekao da bi bio problem?
<igustin> onda će valjda netko to i napraviti, zar ne?
<ivoks> sumnjam
<igustin> (ako već nije)
<ivoks> kao sto sumnjam da ce netko ubaciti podrsku za HTML5 u netscape
<igustin> nije baš paralela
<ivoks> imas pravo
<ivoks> netscape se jos uvijek razvija :)
<PunTrbuh> "traceroute radi pukim slucajem" ? O, boze , mozda na Tvom linuxu ivoks, ali neki jos uvijek koriste i druge OSove, a tracer(ou)t(e) je jos uvijek svugdje, te nismo znali s kojeg OSa silveru to ne dela :)
<PunTrbuh> i,da NM must die :) Zakaj mi oce maknuti cijeli unity kad ga zelim maknuti s ubuntuJa ? 
<PunTrbuh> Nije da mi smeta ideja, ali , kaj mu smeta moj desktop :)
<obruT> frend trazi neki dobar clanak/prezentaciju vezanu uz nosql baze... jel ima netko nesto konkretno za preporucit ?
<dodobas> obruT: opcenito, jezik ,... ?
<PunTrbuh> kad smo kod mtr-a , kak sloziti da mi kad ga iskejpam , ne ukloni svoje kolone ? 
<obruT> dodobas: opcenito
<obruT> dodobas: koncept, ovo, ono...
<obruT> dodobas: ja sam mu spomenuo par baza pa nek malo pogleda o svakoj, ali on bi opcenito
<dodobas> obruT: well to i je problem, sve su konceptualne...  :)
<dodobas> onda se postave na jednu stranu CAP dijagrama...
<jelly> ivoks: per-user a ne per-DE konfiguracija, spremanje iste u human-readable obliku, stabilnost i ne petljanje u interface složene kroz interfaces(5)
<ivoks> jelly: per user a ne per-DE?
<jelly> ivoks: restartanje vpna
<ivoks> jelly: NM je UI agnostic
<jelly> ivoks: njegov storage nije.
<jelly> ak složiš NM u KDE, opet ga moraš slagati u Gnomi
<ivoks> i ne petlja se u interface slozene u interfaces(5)
<ivoks> to ne radi vec godinama
<jelly> petlja se
<ivoks> jednostavno ih ignorira
<dodobas> obruT: http://www.christof-strauch.de/nosqldbs.pdf
<jelly> bar na Debianu, možda su to popravili u Uubntu
<dodobas> neka uživa :)
<ivoks> jelly: to je stvar NM-a i to je slozeno prije barem 2 godine
<ivoks> ako ne i vise
<obruT> dodobas: hvala :)
<jelly> ivoks: miče secondary ip adresu složenu preko up redka kod suspenda/resumea
<dodobas> obruT: nisam detaljno citao... samo preletio
<jelly> ivoks: teoretski se ne petlja, u praksi je bagavo smeće
<ivoks> jelly: ako si slozio interface u interfaces(5), ne dira ga uopce
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> http://www.tech-juice.org/2011/10/07/make-the-ubuntu-network-manager-ignore-an-interface/
<jelly> tak bi to trebalo raditi, da
<ivoks> pa tak i radi :)
<PunTrbuh> meni ne radi :) 
<jelly> jok
<ivoks> ok, mozda ne na debianu
<ivoks> od svega sto si rekao, jedino ti jos stoji da nema human-readable konfiguraciju
<PunTrbuh> ja sam na ubuntuu morao fiksne IP parametre sloziti u fajli , i tu fajlu chmodati tak da ju ne moze promijeniti, dok nisam kod svakog sam ributa imao veselje, a kad sam fiksne podatke dao NMu, nije konfigurirao vezu tak da radi
<ivoks> ostalo sve radi kako zelis :)
<PunTrbuh> mhmmž
<ivoks> najveci problem koji sam ja imao s istim je da nije podignuo interface dok se user nije ulogirao
<ivoks> to je isto rijeseno prije 2 godine
<ivoks> imas per-user i system-wide postavke mreza
<ivoks> imas i CLI alat, ako se dobro sjecam
<dodobas> meni je wicd, ok.... recimo radi za sad
<ivoks> nmcli con status
<SilverSpace> bemu opet 
<SilverSpace> wifi radi lan se nije spojio nakon reboota routera
<PunTrbuh> SilverSpace:pregrizi kabl ! :)
<SilverSpace> a ssh irc radi
<SilverSpace> fuck
<SilverSpace> o sunce mu njegovo 
<SilverSpace> traceroute ne prode
<PunTrbuh> di pukne ?
<SilverSpace> ping isto
<PunTrbuh> di pukne ?
<SilverSpace> ne pokrene uopce
<SilverSpace> odmah na pocetku 
<PunTrbuh> traceroute ostavi neko vrijeme, treba mu da se zalaufa
<SilverSpace> a kuzis radi irc
<PunTrbuh> usput, imas IPv6 slozen ? 
<PunTrbuh> mene nekad znaju zajebavati stvari kao tebe sad, nekaj radi, nekaj ne, na picekima di imam v6 slozen
<SilverSpace> mislim da ga nisam iskljucio
<SilverSpace> Cannot handle "host" cmdline arg `www.bug.hr' on position 1 (argc 1)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim sad nis
<PunTrbuh> nda, probaj samo s 'bug.hr' , glupo, ali mozda pomogne 
<SilverSpace> probao isti bog
<SilverSpace> i sad kad odem na NM iskljucim ukljucim sve proradi
<SilverSpace> odoh probat i ovaj puta
<PunTrbuh> jel ti radi nslokup ( dig , za picajzle) na bug.hr ?
<PunTrbuh> mozda ti blocka samo name-resolve ?
<SilverSpace> u nm veli da sam spojen kao sto i je kad irc radi
<PunTrbuh> nije nuzno NM kriv, jel ti prolazi nslookup/dig ? 
<SilverSpace> ni dropbox ne prolazi
<ivoks> DNS ti ne radi
<SilverSpace> kaj staviti za dns
<SilverSpace> na routeru 
<ivoks> ne na ruteru
<ivoks> DNS na tvom kompu (/etc/resolv.conf)
<ivoks> tamo ti je vjerojatno postavljen 127.0.0.1
<ivoks> a ti si nekako sjebao dnsmasq
<ivoks> to mozes provjeriti relativno jednostavno
<ivoks> dig @127.0.0.1 www.bug.hr
<ivoks> dig @$IP-od-rutera www.bug.hr
<ivoks> mislio sam kositi travu danas, a pocela kisa
<SilverSpace> sad je 0.0.0.0;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<SilverSpace> connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<ivoks> to i kad pitas svoj ruter?
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> sta si tocno napisao?
<SilverSpace> dig @192.168.0.1 www.bug.hr
<ivoks> i, jel mozes pingati 192.168.0.1
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> i kaze ok
<ivoks> a nisi se igrao s firewallom na svom stroju?
<SilverSpace> nisam
<ivoks> nategnuto, al tko zna... probaj telnet 192.168.0.1 53
<SilverSpace> velim kad iskopcam nm i nazad ukopcam vrati se sve
<ivoks> neki DNSi danas slusaju i na TCP-u
<PunTrbuh> joj, da  .. koji mi kuki overrajta resolv.conf ? fino mi pishe da ga ne mijenjam jer ce biti prebrisan, ali ne pise od strane koga 
<SilverSpace> neda 
<ivoks> nije ti to do NM-a; NM samo pokrene dhclient
<ivoks> ako dig ne prolazi...
<ivoks> onda ti ruter odbija odgovarati na DNS upite
<SilverSpace> dig ne
<PunTrbuh> cemo se kladiti da nece raditi ni kad u NM upises staticnu adresu i DNS ? 
<ivoks> jesi nesto kemijao s ruterom?
<ivoks> igrao se hakera i slicno
<SilverSpace> ma nista sve origigi 
<ivoks> koji je to ISP?
<SilverSpace> sad nije uspjelo sa gasenjem nm
<SilverSpace> nesto router zeza
<SilverSpace> bnet.hr
<ivoks> moda njihovi DNSi imaju problem
<ivoks> probaj dig @213.149.32.19 www.bug.hr
<ivoks> i nadaj se da ti ruter ne intercepta promet po udp/53
<SilverSpace> http://www.tp-link.com/Resources/simulator/WR842ND(UN)1.0/index.htm
<SilverSpace> to je router simulator
<SilverSpace> koji mi se spaja na bnet kabelski modem 
<SilverSpace> da pukne skroz ok ali ne
<SilverSpace> ircam normalno
<ivoks> pa ustanovio si da ti DNS ne radi
<ivoks> vjerojatno bnet DNS ne radi
<SilverSpace> evo sad sam ponovno quick setup i sad sve radi 
<SilverSpace> a nis mislim da cu staviti stari router a na ovoga sloziti openwrt pa cu onda vidjeti
<jelly> ne znam ko piše dns forwardere na defaultnim routerima, to je grozno nestabilno
<jelly> PunTrbuh: resolvconf paket se brine za sadržaj datoteke, svi ostali imaju hookove kroz njega
<SilverSpace> odoh nesto u kljun baciti
<PunTrbuh> jelly: na #ubuntu mi rekli da je dnsmasq kriF , valjda on ide kroz resolvconf 
<jelly> yep
<jelly> dnsmasq je vrlo simpatičan alat, sve što ti treba u jednom
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: helo dolazis li po alkohol
<igustin> zvuči kao vrijeme prohibicije
<PunTrbuh> SilverSpace: dolazim, mislio sam te nesto prije 16.30 cimnut, delam do onda 
<PunTrbuh> ti odgovara ? 
<PunTrbuh> igustin: za dobru rakiju je uvijek vrijeme prohibicije, dodatno, sljive rakijasice su lani slabo rodile 
<SilverSpace> mozee
<PunTrbuh> Donesi lemilicu i onaj ruter :) 
<SilverSpace> igustin: lol
<PunTrbuh> da ga istucemo lemilicom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dacu mu jos malo sanse
<ivoks> opet natpisi 'izlazimo iz krize za 2 godine'
<ivoks> to se prica vec 4 godine
<jelly> vec smo izasli, prosetali i vratili se
<ivoks> i nikako da se shvati da se nece izaci inercijom, vec radom
<ivoks> inercijom mozemo samo jos dublje zaglibiti
<ivoks> Na BBC-u kažu da je Flame puno opasniji i sofisticiraniji od njih jer, jednom kada inficira računalni sustav, može se proširiti dodatnim modulima koji mogu izvršavati specifične zadatke – ovo se najbolje može objasniti usporedbom sa smartphone platformama jer, kako programeri mogu stvarati različite aplikacije za pametne telefone i time omogućuju brojne nove mogućnosti telefona, tako se i Flame može nadograđivati novim modulima koji će o
<ivoks> jos malo pa cemo citati kako do pojave iPhonea ljudi nisu programirali
<icota> ivoks: ovdje sam zbog tebe :) googlanjem sam otkrio da si RBA korisnik koji želi linux podršku... jeli se išta maklo po tom pitanju?
<ivoks> icota: poslovni rba korisnik
<PunTrbuh> uopce ne kuzim te price da smo u krizi ? What's new ? Prihvatis to kao default i drmas najbolje sto ti prilike daju
<icota> ivoks: ja sam isto poslovni
<ivoks> icota: onda ih odes fino traziti da ti daju token
<icota> ivoks: znači to je i dalje na snazi. okej samo me to zanimalo
<ivoks> icota: i za obrazlozenje stavis 'korisim ubuntu/linux/fedora/stogod'
<ivoks> ha cuj... nema previse smisla ni forsirati tokene
<ivoks> jer drzava nije napravila aplikaciju za prijavu poreza koja radi na linuxu
<SilverSpace> http://www.dalmacijanews.com/Hrvatska/View/tabid/77/ID/89699/Nevien-ekocid-Alarmantno-i-divljacko-unistavanje-borova-diljem-Splita-FOTO.aspx
<ivoks> pa onda... ono... cemu se truditi
<icota> lupit ću im i brzinsku da mislim se prebacit kod ZABE
<ivoks> to sam i ja svojem rekao
<icota> ivoks: e-poreznu koristim mjesečno
<icota> rba skoro svaki dan
<ivoks> icota: ja sam e-poreznu prebacio kod racunovodje
<ivoks> tak da se o tome vise ne brinem
<icota> znači ti si 100% business linux juzer, noice ;)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to su dole ogulili ovi koji su kosili travu sa flaksericom
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol
<ivoks> SilverSpace: tja, a mozda i nisu
<SilverSpace> neki kreten nema pogled na more
<ivoks> to koristenje otrova je popularno u dalmaciji
<ivoks> ali zbog niceg drugog nego lijenosti
<ivoks> idem kosit travu i lik mi kaze da sta se zajebavam, da samo pospem otrov i gotovo
<SilverSpace> vidi na slice da je buseno borerom i otrov stavljan
<ivoks> i onda se mi pitamo zasto zvijezda i slicni koriste masline iz grcke/spanjolske
<jelly> ivoks: wtbloodyf
<SilverSpace> bi ja njemu u grlo malo otrova
<ivoks> tak to oni rade
<ivoks> sjecem orah
<ivoks> i lik mi da savjet, samo probusi rupu i naspi unutra ovo-ono
<ivoks> to rade i ovim borovima
<SilverSpace> ne moze prodat pogleda na more pa sjece
<ivoks> icota: a da, za tih par kuna mjesecno, rijesim se gnjavaze
<icota> ivoks: par kuna?
<icota> nije li 500 neki minimum?
<ivoks> pa to je za cijelo vodjenje financija
<ivoks> 10ak kuna je za e-pdv i te sve ostale e-wannabe servise
<icota> kužim, a u čemu vodiš financije inače?
<ivoks> nicemu
<ivoks> outsourcano :)
<ivoks> nemam se vremena s time zajebavat
<icota> okej, ma stekao sam dojam da imaš posebnog lika samo za e-državu
<icota> ja to radim sam jer imam one-man firmu i dvije godine iskustva u računovodstvu i reviziji
<icota> ne oduzima mi previše vremena al me duša boli kada bootam virtualne windoze ;)
<PunTrbuh> zakaj, nisi kupio licencu ? :)
<icota> kupio sam je, upravo zbog toga me i boli :D
<ivoks> pa ja sam prihvatio outsourcanje tog posla drugoj firmi
<ivoks> jer idem od stava da jedem ono sto si zakuham
<ivoks> ako vjerujem u open source i linux, onda ne mogu dinuti ruke od svega kod prvog problema
<icota> slažem se, ali neki problemi su jednostavno izvan moje ingerencije
<ivoks> je li skuplje? 10kn mjesecno... pa mozda i nije... za 70 mjeseci isplatim windows licencu
<ivoks> + ne moram se zezati s time
<ivoks> tako da, meni se cini da sam ustedio i vrijeme i novac
<ivoks> a da ne govorim o tome da nisam prekrsio svoju poslovnu etiku
<icota> hehe nadam se da me ne prozivaš :)
<ivoks> ne, zasto bi te prozivao
<icota> jer se pozivaš na poslovnu etiku a posao si prebacio na nekoga ko ponovo koristi windoze
<icota> kužiš, problem je i dalje tu
<icota> mislim da je jedini etički pristup prijeći na e-zabu
<icota> koja svoju linux podršku čak i reklamira
<ivoks> ne mislim da je isti problem tu
<ivoks> jer po tome, onda nista ne bi smio koristiti
<ivoks> jer eto, da bi dosao do svog servera, prolazim kroz cisco switcheve koji nisu open source
<ivoks> koristim tko zna koliko closed source servisa da bi to postigao
<icota> pa upravo to
<ivoks> ja nemam problem
<ivoks> ako moj racunovodja ima, a sta cu mu ja sad
<ivoks> doduse, moj racunovodja koristi ubuntu za sve ostalo :)
<icota> imaš cool računovođu :)
<ivoks> al njemu se isplati kupiti windows licencu jer mjesecno ubere vise novaca od raznih punomoci, nego li sto ta licenca kosta
<ivoks> i onda ima windows stroj za to
<icota> jasno
<ivoks> svi sretni i zadovoljni
<icota> mislim ni meni nije windows VM samo za e-usluge. treba mi i za posao, ali to je puno rjeđe od skoro svakodnevnog spajanja na iDirekt
<igustin> btw, nemojte računati samo licence, one su 7% TCO-a
<igustin> 60% TCO-a je održavanje
<ivoks> njemu, za taj jedan servis, nema TCO-a
<ivoks> kupio je licencu
<ivoks> buta windows kada se treba spojiti na e-finu i to je to
<ivoks> icota: ja sam trazio token i za firmu i za obrt i dobio sam
<icota> ivoks: ja sam upravo maloprije poslao poruku
<ivoks> icota: jucer mi je lik iz RBA rekao kako se sprema nova verzija koja ce podrzavati vise platformi
<ivoks> sad, sto 'vise platformi' znaci, vidjet cemo
<dodobas> Mmike: we are doomed -> http://is.gd/InUzJJ
<dodobas> :)
<icota> ma ja ću svejedno glavninu poslovanja prebacit na zabu jer im tečaj USD nije toliko lopovski, pa sam to sada lupio kao 'thinly veiled threat' u poruci :)
<icota> ivoks: radiš za ubuntu? jesi bio možda na UDS ovaj mjesec?
<ivoks> radim na ubuntuu, da
<ivoks> i da, bio sam na uds-u
<ivoks> samo sam jedan propustio od 2007.
<icota> ivoks: cool! ja sam bio preko mosta na Tizen conf
<icota> skoro sam otišao da vidim UDS ali sam bio prelijen
<icota> jel bilo free stuff? :D
<ivoks> free stuff?
<dodobas> swag
<icota> as in schwag, or booze
<ivoks> bilo je, donekle, navecer, ako si bio registrirani posjetitelj konferencije
<ivoks> bezalkoholnog je bilo non-stop preko dana
<icota> lijepo
<ivoks> u principu, dorucak, rucak i vecera, svaki dan
<ivoks> s tim da sam ja bio 2 tjedna, pa mi vec bilo dosta svega pred kraj :)
<ivoks> sad moram skidat kile :)
<icota> haha ja sam bio 3 tjedna saznao sam jučer da sam probio čarobnu granicu od 100 kg
<Mmike> ja sam isto mislio u zabu
<Mmike> jer mi je tamo privatni
<Mmike> al' su toliko jadni i bezobrazni da ne zelim
<Mmike> da, imaju dobar tecaj
<Mmike> da, imaju velike naknade
<Mmike> da, naplacuju za tecajnu listu!
<igustin> ?
<icota> Mmike: ja sam izračunao da mi se usprkos svim tim debilanama isplati
<igustin> Mmike: naplaćaju za tečajnu? o.O
<igustin> Mmike: pa eno je free/open na public webu :S
<ivoks> joj, ionak ima na HNB-u
<jelly> igustin: al ona od prekjucer nije
<ivoks> a ta razlika od par lipa... koga briga
<Mmike> ivoks, kakve veze ta ima? :)
<Mmike> icota, meni ne, ostajem u rba
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, nije bas par lipa :) 
<Mmike> meni bitno znat kak mi moja banka da devize
<Mmike> hocu tecajnu, recimo, dolar, za svaki dan ove godine
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> moras klikat dan po dan
<Mmike> i biljezit
<Mmike> sve druge banke imaju osim zabe
<Mmike> mosh narucit za cca 100 kuna!
<igustin> Mmike: skriptica will do the job
<jelly> Q: ko je kriv da isplata customer EU -> paypal -> PBZ tekući devizni kod ovog drugog paypal, sudeći po razlici u iznosu, prebaci EUR u HRK, pošalje banci, pa oni prebace natrag HRK u EUR da bi obavili depozit na EUR račun
<jelly> jel moram biti firma da mi sjedne ispravna valuta izvana, ili Å¡ta
<icota> jelly: možda nije legalno transferirat devize unutar RH?
<icota> znam da su prije postojali takvi idiotski zakoni ali mislio sam da su ih ukinuli našim približavanjem EU
<ivoks> jelly: zasto bi ti ovi prebacili u eure?
<ivoks> jelly: ako im je sjelo u kunama, onda moraju ostaviti u kunama
<ivoks> cak i ako ti sjedne u devizama, opet ti oni to ne smiju na svoju ruku prebacivati
<jelly> ivoks: sjeda na EUR račun, i na paypal se isplaćuje u EUR
<ivoks> nego, ja sumnjam da ti je paypal platio u HRK
<jelly> razlika u iznosu upućuje na tako neku debilanu, više od 10% popušeno 
<ivoks> banka ti sigurno uzima postotak
<ivoks> za transakciju
<ivoks> a i paypal mora ziviti od necega :)
<icota> dobar je to život :)
<icota> ivoks: još jedno brzinsko pitanje re RBA... kako komuniciraš sa njima? email ili preko iDirekta?
<icota> ja sam im sada pisao preko iDirekt nadam se da to uopće čitaju
<ivoks> citaju
<ivoks> jucer sam im ja poslao tako upit
<ivoks> pa su mi se javili, trazili broj telefona i nazvali me
<icota> znači status je "dolazi brzo"
<icota> i to najfriškiji od jučer :)
<icota> hvala na odgovorima i chatovanju, idem sada off jer sa ircom definitivno ne mogu radit (probao sam, ne ide)...
<icota> pozz
<ivoks> Mmike: jel igras kaj C&C?
<Mmike> huhh
<Mmike> nisam bas
<Mmike> malo mi guzva bila prosli tjedan :)
<Mmike> necu jos nit danas nista
<Mmike> pa cemo onda vidjet
<Mmike> radim jos ravno 26 minuta i onda se svecano idem zavalit u krevet i radit - nista
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ja vec imam dvije baze
<ivoks> jedna level 13, druga 11
<ivoks> imao sam bitke sa saveznicima, trajalo je 3 dana
<ivoks> dva put su mi unistili bazu
<jelly> jel ono neko zivi u sesvetskom kraljevcu
<ivoks> al smo osvojili stratesku lokaciju
<Mmike> ivoks, daklem, pojelo te! :)
<ivoks> je, igram ko veliki
<ivoks> 3. sam u svom savezu
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> koja dijeca :)
<ivoks> dijeca, da
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djeca
<ivoks> (bez i)
<SilverSpace> ah
<SilverSpace> mlijeko
<SilverSpace> odoh se nac sa BotaniCar :)
<jelly> di je ca?
<jelly> <IwA> malo je maka http://danas.net.hr/balkan/preminuo-pola-sata-nakon-sto-je-popio-caj-od-maka
<Mmike> di je iwa?
<Hrki> dali ovaj wicid automatski diskonekta neaktivnu vezu? :D
<Hrki> gasi mi se svako malo
<Hrki> a kad upalim ssh na neku masinu onda radi cijelo vrijeme
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> jos jedan super deal :)
<ivoks> cini mi se kako bi ubuntu u 2013. mogao prijeci zacrtanih 5% :)
<jelly> 5% čega?
<ivoks> 5% isporucenih racunala u svijetu
<jelly> PCjeva?
<ivoks> PC i raznih izvedenica, ukljucujuci, ali ne ograniceno, i servere
<jelly> jel tu spada ipad i iphone ili ne
<ivoks> nisam siguran spadaju li tu i telefoni
<ivoks> ali tableti... mozda
<jelly> mislim i moj TV je računalo :-|
<ivoks> ne vidim zasto tableti ne bi spadali u to, a razni ARM pc/tableti bi
<ivoks> pa postoji ubuntu tv :)
<jelly> koliko incha
<ivoks> ubuntu tv kao softver
<ivoks> hardver ce doci uskoro :)
<jelly> eh
<ivoks> pa ce ih biti razlicitih velicina i oblika
<jelly> jebes softver ak se ne vrti na nicem
<ivoks> biti ce
<ivoks> jedan proizvodjac je siguran, a moglo bi ih biti i vise
<jelly> ajd neka
<jelly> ak se ostavi rupa za rootanje, dobro je <g>
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i dell krenuo prema ARM-u
<ivoks> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/05/29/dell_copper_arm_server/
<dodobas> hehe, zadnja tri mjeseca vodim kucni budget... za sebe i djevojku
<dodobas> i u ta tri mjeseca 'zagubilo' se 8 kn
<dodobas> a ukupan promet (prihod+rashod) oko 70k kn
<dodobas> ponosan sam :)
<ivoks> s cime?
<dodobas> sto sam zagubio samo 8 kn
<ivoks> mislim, koji softver
<dodobas> ahaa... mmex
<dodobas> money manager ex
<dodobas> nedavno je izasla 0.9.9.0 verzija
<ivoks> i kaj, biljezis svaku potrosnju?
<dodobas> popravili se nekoliko annoying bugova... tipa da nisi mogao urediti iznos kad imas split transaction
<dodobas> ivoks: da
<ivoks> pfff... nemam vremena za to :)
<dodobas> + da naglasim... moram i curu 'provjeravati' i paziti da uzima racune i pise gdje je sto potrosila
<dodobas> ivoks: pa 5min dnevno... mozda i manje prosjecno
<ivoks> aj, mogao bi i ja probati sa 6. mjesecom
<dodobas> pro TIP: napravi si racun 'novačanik' ili 'džep'
<dodobas> *novčanik
<dodobas> ostalo prema bankovnom racunima...
<dodobas> genijalno je sto mozes imati razlicite valute
<ivoks> ima i na hrvatskom
<dodobas> sad kad sam bio u ceskoj, sve trosis u CZK
<dodobas> ivoks: navodno su termini tocni... prevodio je neki ekonomist
<ivoks> UnosRemitentje pogrešno.
<ivoks> wtf
<dodobas> hmm, ja sam imao nekih manji problema oko unosa... dok nisam maknuo thousand separator i za decimal stavio ','
<ivoks> pa decimal je , kod nas
<dodobas> da, ali thousand separator je bio problem
<ivoks> za sad se cini ok
<ivoks> bolje od onog... kak se zvao
<dodobas> gnucash, kmoney ?
<ivoks> gnucash
<ivoks> kaze ovaj ako ovako nastavim, da cu ubrzo biti milijoner
<ivoks> da, jos nisam unio poreze :)
<dodobas> slozio si repating transactions ?
<ivoks> da
<dodobas> onda racuna cash flow
<ivoks> za sigurne prinose
<ivoks> ovo sto mi nasi uplacuju, to cu kad uplate :)
<ivoks> al porezi, mirovinsko, zdravstveno...
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> uglavnom su mi troskovi na ponavljanju
<ivoks> procijenio sam si vrijednost auta
<ivoks> i pad vrijednosti
<dodobas> ja nemam nista... pa nemam taj problem :)
<ivoks> a joj
<ivoks> mutavi
<ivoks> ako mu kazem da se 30. svaki mjesec placa
<ivoks> onda mi u 2. mjesecu preskoci isplatu :)
<dodobas> lol
<ivoks> al... dobro je vidjeti ovo
<ivoks> brijem da sam trosio previse
<dodobas> osobno, sad kad znam na sto trosim, lakse si priustim ono sto mozda ne bi
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nije uopce upitno da takvi alati pomazu
<ivoks> samo onaj gnucash... prekomplicirano
<dodobas> meni je mmex jako dobar... mozda sam malo prekomplicirao s kategorijama
<ivoks> kategorije hrana, gorivo i to je to
<ivoks> i kave
<dodobas> mislim, koga briga sto sam na gljive potrosio 65kn
<ivoks> kategorija 'usputna cuga'
<ivoks> da, ne treba tako detaljno
<dodobas> na mlijecne proizvode 1000
<dodobas> voce 1300
<dodobas> riba 260...
<dodobas> kozmetika:sminka 180 :)
<jelly-hme> dodobas: kakva je to cura
<jelly-hme> sam 180 
<jelly-hme> jel ima sestru :-DD
<dodobas> jelly-hme: ima zalihe :)
<jelly-hme> a kad isteknu...
<dodobas> nema sestru
<dodobas> e kad isteknu... onda cemo napraviti sporazumni raskid... i to je to
<jelly-hme> \o/
<drj_cro> jel zna tko iz rukava za zg.htnet.hr koji su mail serveri?
<drj_cro> naso
<jelly-hme> mrmlj, dva tjedna za servis ssd-a
<Mmike> jelly-hme, jel' ima nacina da rtorrentu importam file s popisom torrenta?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kak sam glup :)
<jelly-hme> Mmike: downloadash ih sve u jedan direktorij, i postavis taj direktorij na watch directory
<jelly-hme> schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=~/*.torrent
<Mmike> ma e, da
<Mmike> glupan sam :)
<jelly-hme> hm, jedna mjerica jagoda tocno pase uz jednu casu slaga
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> neznam dal' bi deluge probavao
<dodobas> Mmike: sto je deluge ?
<jelly-hme> neki drugi torrent client
<dodobas> Mmike: a pythoniziran transmission ? :)
<dodobas> ima onaj daemon... cak i neki web klijent...
<Vjetar> hm
<Vjetar> tko još vrti torrente po doma
<jelly-hme> tko ne!
 * jelly-hme nije vrtio torrente doma dok nije skuzio da idu brze nego drugdje
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja zivim na margini sesveta, ako to sto vrijedi
<jelly-hme> bojim se da ne
<BotaniCar> mislio sam si dok sam kupovao kucu "tomo, tko zivi u sesvetama, ne vrijedi, odi u kraljevec" , al .. mah, okrivit cu zenu :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, te baze ... da bi bio DBA vjerojatno moras biti jedno 1,7x cudniji nego ja .. "tuples", kazu .. i izubijam ja gugl da mi tocno kaze sto je i kak je to, i zakaj ne "row" .. i veli gugl, pa u biti tuple=row .. 
<BotaniCar> attention whores
<BotaniCar> "we have our own words for shit" 
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, jel cacti moze rastezati grafiche ? Ide mi na jaja munin fakat, dobim graf kak je, pa nek si ga gledam 
<jelly-hme> sta fail n-torkama
<jelly-hme> fali, jeli
<BotaniCar> jelly-hme: mislim da doma vrtis torrente jer se na poslu bojis konkurenata :) Da ti BSA dodje doma, rekao bi im da ti je kolega iz suprotne smjene smjestio i da si mu bio proxy :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly:'ja sam mu samo dao da mi slozi windowse' inspektor(gleda u debian logo):'hmm, nije nemoguce'
<jelly-hme> zasto bi dosla BSA
<BotaniCar> Na kavu, da vide kakvih novih filmova ima .. mhm, mozda sam fulao koje slovo  :) RSA,prije :)
<jelly-hme> japance nije briga za fansubse dok ne prodaju licencu u jameriku
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly-hme> stoga su volunteer-subbane anime manje-vise ok, i reklama za proizvod jer onda djeca (od 35 godina) narucuju bluray iz japana
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, ja gledam samo pornice, pa nemam neke pretjerane potrebe za titlovima,eventualno za pojasnjenjima :) 
<BotaniCar> vec idim kad s sinom prvi put skicnem pornic, a ono zirafa i covjecja ribica protiv prsate plavuse, a nas dvojca se mutavo pogledamo
<BotaniCar> 'tata kaj .. ' 'ne pitaj,sine' 
<BotaniCar> fakat , imas kakvu anime seriju za preporuciti ?
<jelly-hme> za koje godiste
<jelly-hme> na jubito ima cijeli Ranma½
<BotaniCar> Pa, '77
<jelly-hme> hah
<jelly-hme> gledao sam Eureka 7 i to je bilo ok.  Trenutno izlazi nastavak (mozda i predstavak) Eureka 7: AO koji je malo smusen
<BotaniCar> idem guglat , thx
<jelly-hme> doduse tesko da ima koja anime koja nije smusema
<BotaniCar> nevezano: IE10 will support Flash but not Silverlight in Metro
<jelly-hme> kaj je Metro
<BotaniCar> windows8 sucelje
<BotaniCar> za sretnike s touchscreenom
<BotaniCar> ujedno i moja bivsa firma :)
<jelly-hme> eh, Silverlight je već neko vrijeme propala stvar
<BotaniCar> neka su probali, ja MSu nikaj ne zamjeram, idu glavom u svaki zid na horizontu, neke sruse, neki sruse njih, bitno da se motivira gradjevinsku industriju
<BotaniCar> "mecha anime" , zvuci obecavajuce :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, paz'te ovo: imam te neke(TM) virtualke, i cronjob koji od NTP servera vuche vrijeme svakih 1h, male kuje svaki put imaju pomak od ~2sec .. malo mi je to puno, a ni okvirno ne mogu domisliti uzrok .. se i vama tak razilaze ? 
<hbogner> Danas sam počeo raditi za Facebook. "Lajkam" tuđe statuse :D
<hbogner> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/553556_10150927599834684_1135016879_n.jpg
<jelly-hme> vmware tocno definira koje postavke treba sloziti u guestu da vrijeme dobro drzi
<jelly-hme> ovih tvojih 1/1800 razlike bi ntpd trebao moci regulirati
<jelly-hme> pogotovo ak je uvijek u istom smjeru
<Mmike> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/515428c7ad375e1ef0719bf0cb703e17
<jelly-hme> drugs are bad mkay!
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-30
<dodobas> glupog li englskog...
<dodobas> OpenStreetMap has everyone contributing to the same map
<dodobas> kako to lijepo reći na naškem a da nije 'tjera/prisiljava'
<dodobas> trenutni pick je 'implicira'
<jelly> U OpenStreetMap svi [korisnici] doprinose sadržaju zajedničke mape?
<jelly> U OpenStreetMap korisnici doprinose sadržaju (jedne|iste) zajedničke mape # ako je bitno naglasiti da je ista
<jelly> nitko nikoga ne tjera da koristi osm ;-)
<dodobas> jelly: tnx
<dodobas> raspetljao sam... koristeći tvoje ideje
<jelly> ae
<dodobas> Another difference between OpenStreetMap and some of the collaborative mapping tools mentioned above is that OpenStreetMap has everyone contributing to the same map.
<jelly> nemreš engleske konstrukcije koristiti as-is
<dodobas> Sljedeća razlika između OpenStreetMapa i ostalih spomenuti alata za suradničko kartiranje je da svi korisnici OpenStreetMapa doprinose sadržaju jedne zajedničke karte.
<dodobas> jelly: ma znam, ali ponekad se zabijem u zid, pa zaboravim da moram proširiti pogled
<IdemBrzo> jelly: uvijek je u istom smjeru i hendla to NTP, ali je interesantno da do tog uopce dolazi 
<jelly> ak dolazi na fizikalcu zaš ne bi na virtualcu!
<jelly> hm
<Mmike> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/380211_10151090264143814_753473813_9666918_123474020_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> f0k jia ! 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/481198_3977708010796_1398250358_n.jpg
<jelly-hme> nemrem bolivit da je ifupdown u debianu presao na iproute2
<BotaniCar> kak velim selinuxu da dozvoli promjenu nekog fajla u /var ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: sudo selinux ? :)
<BotaniCar> Idi zagrizi pedalu 
<BotaniCar> :)
<dodobas> tnx
<ivoks> jelly-hme: je li konacno? :)
<ivoks> Depends: iproute (>= 20071016-1), libc6 (>= 2.14), upstart-job, lsb-base, initscripts (>= 2.88dsf-13.3)
<ivoks> vidi fakat
<ivoks> pa, bilo je i vrijeme :)
<ivoks>   * Switch to using iproute instead of ifconfig/route. Thanks to Andrew
<ivoks>     Pollock.
<ivoks>  -- Anthony Towns <aj@azure.humbug.org.au>  Mon, 18 Jun 2007 15:47:21 +0100
<ivoks> prije 5 godina
<jelly-hme> da, i to je stajalo 4+ godina u experimentalu
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' uzeo rakijetnu?
<BotaniCar> jesam :) 
<BotaniCar> Nisam probao jos :)
<SilverSpace> heh :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je i platio pivo :))
<SilverSpace> hm na windozima ne zajebava lan veza 
<SilverSpace> nije od routera nego do hebenog ubuntua
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sta sam ti ja ono pricao :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :)
<SilverSpace> ma stavit cu ststicni ip i nek se fucka 
<BotaniCar> 2 sata se jebem s developerima da mi omoguce da se selinux ne kolje s postgresom i muninom, veli mi frajer da stavim repo verzije ( godinu dana starije od aktualnih) kao zadnji prijedlog :) Reko, zajebi, radje maknem selinux :)
<SilverSpace> p0rn
<obruT> BotaniCar: dzisus, pa znas kak se to radi valjda :P   sed  -i's/SELINUX=.*/SELINUX=disabled/' /etc/sysconfig/selinux && reboot :)
<obruT> tak ja rjesavam problem selinuxa :)
<Mmike> se-sta?
<jelly> oho, sluggy.com is powered by MongoDB
<BotaniCar> obruT: ne gasim selinux ni pod razno
<BotaniCar> isusova majko, sad smo dosli do korjena problema, moj OS ne nudi up-to-date postgres, a source-compiled nije na u dlaku istim mjestima, pa sad s njihovih repozitorija moram uzeti listu svih postgres related konteksta, prepraviti da odgovaraju mojim lokacijama, mapraviti ruleset i applyati ga :) A kao preporuceno rjsenje sam dobio da uzmem fedorin postgres rpm, rpmrebuildam ga (rijesim 
<BotaniCar> eventualne dependency probleme) i deployam umjesto ovog , pa da probam onda :)
<BotaniCar> sto u principu nije glupo 
<BotaniCar> ali gledano s stanovista da uopce ne bi imao problem da ne vrtim centos koji je malokonzervativniji s usvajanjem novig FC buildova, mogao m je jednako tako reci da primijenim distru
<jelly> zakaj uopce buildas iz sourcea umjesto backportas fedorine
<jelly> ionako ce to uci u RHEL n+1
<BotaniCar> ne radi iz prve, testni je server pa sam isao vidjeti kak buildanje iz sourca ide
<BotaniCar> bilo kako bilo, stalno cu imati problem ako backportam samo (npr) postgres, jer selinux ruleset na centosu ne prati rolloute iz FC, pa kaska, pa nekaj popravim, a nekaj strgam time 
<BotaniCar> poslijedicno, gomilaju se radni sati, ne 
<BotaniCar> bolje mi je s developerima popricati jel moremo na fedoru preci 
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sporna-pitanja-hrvatskog-jezika-vecina-ucenika-rijesila-tocno-clanak-415419
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> sad bi ministar trebao sjesti i zasutiti
<ivoks> vise je tocnih na 'sporna' pitanja, nego li na 'sto je palatalizacija'
<kil_kenny> da se ubacim, ja kakav vec blentav da jesam, iz zajebancije sam isao rjesavati visu razinu i rijesio 70%
<kil_kenny> a ne pitajte kada sam maturirao....
<kil_kenny> bilo je to godine...hm... skleroza..;)
<ivoks> 13% is zna otkriti slozenu recenicu
<ivoks> a 91% ih odgovori tocno na 'sporno' pitanje
<ivoks> ijao... :D
<jelly> koliko ih zna složiti rečenicu?
<dodobas> jelly: bas to
<dodobas> samo su information repeateri
<dodobas> bez znanja tj. razumjevanja
<kil_kenny> kakvih sve zamolbi za posao dobijem.... to je kriminal
<hbogner> kil_kenny, primjeri
<kil_kenny> hbogner, primjer je u smislu da se ne zna sloziti smislena recenica
<kil_kenny> nego se napamet nabacaju fraze koje je izguglane
<kil_kenny> sto reci, kada mi dodu sa faxa, a ne znaju ni autocad upalit...
<kil_kenny> grad. fax
<dodobas> 'iskustvo korištenja interneta' :D
<kil_kenny> e da je to iskustvo necemu...
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<ivoks> kil_kenny: ti si na GF-u?
<kil_kenny> ivoks, nisam
<hbogner> a kakve veze imas s gradjevinarima?
<ivoks> 12:18 < kil_kenny> grad. fax
<kil_kenny> radim u takvoj firmi
<hbogner> jos samo reci igh :D
<jelly> pa ovi klinci u geodetskoj skoli trose autocad na veliko
<dodobas> jos da plate licence :)
<hbogner> dodobas, ali uz torrente nisu trazli licence :D
<dodobas> uh... sad si me podsjetio...
<hbogner> na sta
<dodobas> poceli su na faksu raditi diplomske koji na nekin način korsite google maps/earth
<dodobas> a ekipa ne kuzi da ne smije koristiti google
<hbogner> ?
<hbogner> kaj, prikaz podataka na karti?
<dodobas> pa kao... očitao je koordinatu sa google earth...
<dodobas> prikupio nazive ulica...
<dodobas> ono sto je tragicno... prof. ih ne upozoravaju na to, pitam se znaju li
<hbogner> ajoj
<ivoks> pa smiju
<hbogner> program je besplatan, sigurno su i svi podatci nna njemu besplatni
<ivoks> ne smiju koristiti u komercijalne svrhe
<dodobas> ivoks: puno je kompleksnije... imaju detaljan TOS
<dodobas> najbolji mi je dio oko toga... da kad jednom stavis neke podatke na njihove server
<dodobas> vise ne smijes te podatke korsitit na slicnim 'map' uslugama
<dodobas> ili napraviti slicnu map uslugu...
<ivoks> openstreetmap ima krivo upisane ulice :/
<hbogner> ivoks, pa javi da ispravimo
<ivoks> resnički gaj
<hbogner> http://openstreetbugs.schokokeks.org/?zoom=10&lat=45.7&lon=16&layers=B0T
<ivoks> na openstreetmapu ima krizanje resnickog gaja i resnickog gaja :)
<hbogner> zumiraj na ulicu, klikni na krivu oznaku i opisi problem
<hbogner> netreba nikakva registracija
<ivoks> eto, jesam
<ivoks> i'm not
<ivoks> krivi kanal
<hbogner> ako vidis jos kakve krive stvari samo tamo oznaci
<ivoks> Resnik je tak sjeb... naselje
<ivoks> imas Resnicki gaj
<ivoks> Resnicki gaj I
<ivoks> Resnicki gaj II
<ivoks> Resnik I
<ivoks> Resnik II
<ivoks> Resnik III
<ivoks> Resnik IV
<ivoks> Resnik V
<ivoks> Resnik V odvojak 1
<ivoks> Resnik I odvojak 1
<ivoks> itd :)
<ivoks> Pa Culinecka koja prelazi u Resnicki gaj II, koji prelazi u Resnicki gaj I, koji na kraju prelazi opet u Culinecku
<hbogner> nesto ko kozari bok :D
<kil_kenny> a
<kil_kenny> kaj sam htio rec...
<kil_kenny> tak je to kad mi kolegice ulaze i jos u kratkim suknjicama
<kil_kenny> erm.. kod mene se trosi acad/civil3d+aquaterra+canalis
<hbogner> ivoks, evo ispravljeno, sad par minuta do sat-dva da se ponovno izrenderira
<hbogner> kil_kenny, acad 14, 2000-2013? koji, ima ih malo vise u zadnjih desetak godina
<hbogner> i jos srecem firme koje rade sa 14
<ivoks> hbogner: :)
<kil_kenny> hbogner, 2012, 13 ce pricekati
<ivoks> svake godine izbace novu verziju, tel toliko da te navuku na novi format
<hbogner> ivoks, is tim da su samo parne verzije bile dobre :D
<dodobas> to je mit...
<kil_kenny> naglasak na "bile"
<kil_kenny> nema toga u zadnje vrijeme, samo je pitanje koliko dobar stroj imas...
<hbogner> ivoks, vidi sad, refreshaj ako treba
<ivoks> ja sam skoro zavrsio GF bez upotrebe acada
<kil_kenny> ivoks, ne dao bog da si dosal kod mene ;)
<dodobas> u zadnje vrijeme... samo sve losije i losije, ali eto lijep je UI pa mozes gledat
<ivoks> kil_kenny: koristio sam druge alate
<ivoks> jeftinije/besplatne koji su radili istu stvar
<kil_kenny> ivoks, problem je u dodacima koji rjesavaju specificne stvari
<kil_kenny> a rade samo na acadu
<ivoks> srecom pa se ne bavim gradjevinom vise
<kil_kenny> rado bih sutnuo acad da mogu, bila bi to lijepa lova ustedena
<ivoks> hbogner: jos je po starom... bude s vremenom
<dodobas> ivoks: nego... znas da nemas puno vremena za napisati diplomski :)
<ivoks> dodobas: do 9. mjeseca, jel
<dodobas> je...
<ivoks> da, znam
<ivoks> hoce mi netko napisati diplomski?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kil_kenny: hoces ti? :)
<dodobas> ja vec pisem jedan...
<kil_kenny> ivoks, radije cu ganjat konobaricu :)
<ivoks> hbogner: eto, sad je ispravljeno
<dodobas> ivoks: tehnicki sad tek vidis da je ispravljeno :)
<ivoks> da, renderirano je
<Mmike> ivoks, mogu ja
<Mmike> ne trazim puno para cak
<Mmike> al' ne odgovaram :)
<hbogner> ivoks, bilo je renderirano jos prije kad sam ti rekao, brzo to rade
<ivoks> hbogner: bio sam provjerio, pa je bio po starom
<ivoks> 13:00 < ivoks> hbogner: jos je po starom... bude s vremenom
<hbogner> [12:58:33] hbogner ivoks, vidi sad, refreshaj ako treba
<ivoks> dakle, primijeti da sam pogledao
<ivoks> i bilo je po starom
<hbogner> ja sam vec tad vidio novo, samo treba browser skuzit da su one slicice na netu novije od lokalnih :D
<hbogner> ma nebitno
<hbogner> bitno da se brzo rijesi i brzo prikaze
<hbogner> za razliku od drugih :D
<BotaniCar> kaj nitko od vas vise ne koristi 'pragma: nocache' , pa da nemate brigejel klijent kesira ili ne ?
<PunTrbuh> sve sam slozio, universe can rest now :) Idem se pocastiti kavom i pljugom :) 
<zag> bog :)
<zag> dodobas:  si ziv o:)
<dodobas> zag: na izdisaju
<zag> :( ama jok Ti ne vejerujem
<zag> cuj na izdisaju
<zag> dodobas: nadji neku ljepsu rec:)
<hbogner> zag, mislio je na isdisaju radnog vremena :D
<hbogner> jos samo sat i nesto sitno pa moze doma
<zag> hahahah 
<zag> to vec valja:)
<dodobas> hbogner: krivo....
<hbogner> kako krivo, neces doma?
<dodobas> idem sad... ja istovremeno nemam radno vrijeme i imam 24h dnevno radno vrijeme
<hbogner> ah
<hbogner> da
<zag> dodobas: vidim da si dovro Radno ti je vrjeme puno 24h Tako nemas vremena za glavobolju (zdrav si;)
<jelly> so... oce guglu bi sumnjivo ak im saljem svake minute mail da vidim koliko dugo mu treba
<PunTrbuh> zakaj sumnjivo ? mislim da oni to vole, nabijas im statistiku :) Znam da ja to radim kad testiram mailing :)
<PunTrbuh> A, zakaj ti je bitno koliko mu treba ? Ja sam svoje naucio da mail nje instant medij i da ako maila nema - nek pricekaju jos malo 
<jelly> zato što se od 100k korisnika uvijek nađe neko ko se žali
<jelly> prvo je bilo svkaih 10 sekundi, pa smo ipak malo oladili
 * zag jelly:  kukolj u zitu ;)
<jelly> ak mail kasni, nek kasni zbog druge strane
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545186_3787534079759_1019273173_3510018_1890234956_n.jpg
<PunTrbuh> Ne znam , ja na svom volumenu posla mogu odvojiti vremena da ljudima objasnim kaj je mail i kak to radi i kam i kak putuje, kak ces ti educirati drugu stranu
<PunTrbuh> *svoje korisnike
<PunTrbuh> iss, ja ne smijem tipkati na 2 strane, ni jedna me ne kuzi na kraju 
 * PunTrbuh sjedne na ruke i odchilla
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> e, zna netko onu stvar: laaaaalala, lalalala laaaaaaalala
<dodobas> Mmike: OMG
<Mmike> dodobas, nene, nije ta
<dodobas> Mmike: OMG^2
 * Mmike zica jos para
<jelly> Mmike: kak ide dalje?
<Mmike> trm trm lalalala dom
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> nema takve
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> "povratni promet prema konekcijama koje se iniciraju na internoj mreži je propušten automatski. To je i smisao Cisco ASA-e. "
<ivoks> strasno.
<SilverSpace> bemti reko doktor na strogu dietu
<SilverSpace> povisen tlak povisena masnoca povisen secer
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa sam mrtav
<Mmike> doslo 900 dolara vise
<Mmike> fino! :)
<Mmike> ja iamm samo s jetrom bedova
<Mmike> nema masnoca, nema secera
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ni ne smijem isc jos pogledati :)
<SilverSpace> ovo moje nije visoko 2-3 poena vise tek malo poviseno ali hebiga sve od toga krece
<SilverSpace> ludo http://youtu.be/_Wn1EFLa2C8
<dodobas> SilverSpace: wow
<Hrki> ponekad mislim da treba postroziti hrvatski u drzavnoj maturi kad su jebeno nepismeni u optimi
<Hrki> poludit cu
<SilverSpace> ??
<Hrki> vec 2 mjeseca cekam da mi prikljuce telefon i internet na drugu dodatnu adresu
<Hrki> a oni mi uporno javljaju da ce doc tehnicar na adresu gdje zelim da mi racun dolazi
<Hrki> uopce ne citaju ADRESA PRIKLJUCAKA
<Hrki> i sad imam 2 zahtjeva na istoj adresi
<Hrki> sve je to ok da im 5x nisam rekao da se radi o drugoj adresi
<Hrki> ali valjda se vole igrati pokvarenog telefona
<Hrki> to je sve jer rade studenti koji kurca neznaju
<Hrki> i onda vidim danas natjecaj za studenete za t-scom
<Hrki> mrs....
<Hrki> picke korporativne
<Hrki> nek studenti rade mudrinicev posao, smrad jedan
<ivoks> jelly: u biti, NM konfiguracija je clear text :)
<ivoks> [connection]
<ivoks> type=vpn
<ivoks> permissions=user:ivoks:;
<ivoks> autoconnect=false
<ivoks> etc..
<ivoks> /etc/NetworkManager
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/slucaj-megaupload--dokazi/116315.aspx
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> jesu se malo zaletjeli
<SilverSpace> na preveliku hrpu para
<jelly-hme> ivoks: brijem da to ni gnome ni kde ne koriste
<jelly-hme> Hrki: stvar je vrlo jednostavna, ako zelis imati kompetitivnu cijenu, moras rezati troskove za ljudstvo i sve ostalo sto vise moguce
<SilverSpace> hm danas radi lan bez frke
<Hrki> jelly-hme: sve to stima, ali organizacija im je u banani zescoj
<Hrki> ajde da su fulali jednom nikom nista
<Hrki> ali barem 3x sam im rekao da je na drugoj lokaciji sve
<Hrki> i oni kazu, dobro budemo prosjlijedili
<Hrki> i opet isto
<Hrki> to je zato jer jedna osobna ne radi sve
<Hrki> jedna razgovara sa korisnicima i onda to proslijedjuje dalje
<Hrki> dok dodje do krajnje, sve se izmjeni
<Hrki> i kad se sve konacno sredi, t-com isto nezna citat zahtjev od optime :)
<Hrki> pa nije ni cudno za bankari i odvjetnici mlate pare kad je narod nepismen
<jelly-hme> Hrki: to su si sami krivi, za takve stvari postoje CRM sustavi u koje bi se trebao biljeziti svaki kontakt sa pojedinim korisnikom, i kad drugi put dobijes drugog studenta, on bi pred sobom trebao imati sve sto si zadnji put rekao proslom
<Hrki> upravo to
<Hrki> pazi ovo
<Hrki> zovu me da im kao fali dokumentacija, kazu moze na mail
<Hrki> fali im papir koji mi nisu poslali
<jelly-hme> jbga, otkazi sve i odi drugamo
<Hrki> to nabavim, opet sve posaljem na mail da nebi rekli da nesto fali (sve osim osobne, jer to znam 100% da sam im poslao)
<Hrki> pa me nazovu da nemaju osobnu :)
<Hrki> ko da sam na crnoj listi, vise nist neznam
<Hrki> rado bi otkazao, ali nemam di :/
<jelly-hme> vjeojatno su fakat toliko nesposobni
<Hrki> TOTLANO :)
<Hrki> i meni kazu, da je ugovor za drugi grad
<Hrki> ja njima, dajte mi nadjite ugovor koji sam potpisao
<jelly-hme> ali je na zalost statistika takva da ti se isto moze desiti sa bilo kojim drugim providerom, i sta onda
<jelly-hme> brb kisa
<Hrki> ma moguce
<Hrki> tko ih vise zna...
<Hrki> ali da 3x preko telefona objasnis stvar i oni kazu da je uredu i da te 3x odjebu stvarno neznam sta da kazem
<Hrki> ljudski je grijesiti, ali za 3x nema opravdanja
<SilverSpace> lol komentar http://www.jutarnji.hr/www.jutarnji.hr/1031440?foto=9
<Hrki> SilverSpace: samo ga treba zamolit :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGyxJJ-qKNg&feature=related
<Hrki> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L76kgMydPEc&feature=youtu.be
<Hrki> epic :D
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-31
<ivoks> jelly: da, koriste
<ivoks> jelly: fileovi su kreirani kroz gnome verziju nm-appleta
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, 
<MmikeDOMA> jel' ima neki nacin, bez paljenja loga, da na haproxyjima vidim koja konekcija na frontend IP je otisla di na backend?
<MmikeDOMA> na backendu imam originating IP i port s haproxyja, jel' mogu kak vidjeti tko je spojen na to?
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, nasao sam onu laaaalala, lalalalalalaaaaaalala,
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1jTl2EWuME
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> kak mogu vidjeti da li mi postgres baza ima indexe i da li se kod rostanja po njoj koriste stored procedures ? 
<BotaniCar> ok, za indexe je '\di'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to slušaš :))
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pgadmin
<Mmike> ti volis klikalice, ovo ce ti se svidjetei
<weshmashian> pgup-admin
<weshmashian> mornin'+
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/zDU7WC
<SilverSpace> e da tako je to 
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: volio ih ili ne, na ovaj server nemrem instalirati klikalice 
<Mmike> tipican windows admin :/
<Mmike> instaliras na svoj stroj i onda se spojis na taj server
<PunTrbuh> Kaj si sad rekao?
<Mmike> i klikces po bazi
<Mmike> ne isntaliravas pgadmin na server
<PunTrbuh> aha, nemrem se ni spojiti tak na taj server, 5432 ne slusa prema van
<PunTrbuh> tak da bi morao biti lokalno
<PunTrbuh> 'tipican windows admin' :P
<weshmashian> dignes tunnel na masinu pa se spajas? :)
<PunTrbuh> nema shanse da to iz terminala napravim ?
<dodobas> ma  ne, za to mu treba jos jedna kikalica
<weshmashian> nisam cito sve, samo nabacujem ideje po poluprocitanom problemu
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> nisam dovoljno kave popio jos
<PunTrbuh> Nemoj, pliz :D
<weshmashian> :P
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s320x320/563868_421413734555752_106312466065882_1366794_1522450488_n.jpg
<Mmike> da, tipican windows admin
<Mmike> "PunTrbuh aha, nemrem se ni spojiti tak na taj server, 5432 ne slusa prema van" <- tipican windows admin
<weshmashian> rano jutro a mmike vec vrijedja :)
<Mmike> PunTrbuh, jel' se mosh usshjat u taj stroj
<Mmike> a ne vrijedjam, neg se njemu neda razmisljat :)
<Mmike> iako, da, zvucim pomalo poput ivoksa sad :) (nije to lose, nekad, hihihihihi) :)
<PunTrbuh> mogu, ali sam lijepo pitao da bi to iz terminala,ako moze, mogu prvo dobiti da/ne na to ? :) 
<Mmike> bote, jel' mosh SSHjem na taj server?
<Mmike> ne, klikalica iz terminala, ne moze :)
<PunTrbuh> ne treba mi klikalica :) 
<Mmike> bar ja neznam ncurses (ili neki) client za pg
<Mmike> joj, daj me poslusaj
<Mmike> i bit ces mi zahvalan
<Mmike> daklem
<weshmashian> =)
<Mmike> usshjaj se u taj stroj, ALI, reci slijedece pri SSHjavanju: ssh -l tajnekijuzer tajnekistroj -L 55432:localhost:5432
<Mmike> pretpostavljamo da ssh pokreces sa svog stroja, dakako
<Mmike> ako je putty, onda u puttyju na klikaj taj port forwarding
<Mmike> i onda pokreni pgadmin lokalno, i reci mu da se spoji na: localhost:55432
<Mmike> ako je to debian iza, vjerojatno ces morati dodati novog superusera (nemoj postojecem dati da se spaja ikako osim preko identa)
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: primio na znanje, da mogu si staviti phpgadmin kod sebe, tunelirati itd, takav mi je nacin poznat(donekle) , mogu li kao sto je predlozeno na http://www.alberton.info/postgresql_meta_info.html  ( Show PROCEDURE definition ) 
<Mmike> mozes, naravno
<Mmike> to pgadmin koristi da bi ti pokazao kaj sve ima
<Mmike> al' je 100000000000000000011111111111 put jednostavnije kroz pgadmin
<Mmike> ja si cak na ovim strojevima na kojima imam postgres, a nemrem direktno SSHjem na njih, busim tunele u kontra smjeru, jer mi je masu jednostavnije kroz pgadmin
<PunTrbuh> opet si mmikeast :) OK, hvala :*
<Mmike> nisam, neg si ti botanicar, tvrdoglav
<Mmike> btw, jel' to pg9.1?
<PunTrbuh> nda, blame me for knowing ( maglovito) what i want :) Je, 9.1
<SilverSpace> lol pravi tvrdoglavi win admin :))
<Mmike> btw, posstgres nema storane procedure
<Mmike> ima funkcije
<Mmike> vrlo slicno, doduse
<PunTrbuh> Meni je kao laiku to isti kuki, jedno i drugo sluzi tom da ne pucam cijeli upit prek mreze, ne ? 
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> al' radi i to, da
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> imas \df
<Mmike> za list svih funkcija u bazi nekoj
<Mmike> i onda imas \sf funcname
<Mmike> za pokazati source od funkcije
<Mmike> al' ucini si uslugu i probaj pgadmin
<PunTrbuh> ma, ljubim te u celo, meni je samo \df trebao :)))
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: nemam uopce (za sad) potrebu za administracijom te baze, samo sam trebao listu procedura/funkcija 
<PunTrbuh> koristim pgadmin na drugim serverima
<Mmike> btw, sto bi s google? :) http://bit.ly/JBowBs
<Mmike> pgadmin ne instaliravas na servere
<Mmike> imas ga na svom workstationu
<Mmike> desktopu/laptopu
<PunTrbuh> [09:53] <PunTrbuh> koristim pgadmin na drugim serverima >> koristim pgadmin za spajanje prema drugim serverima | pardn mi
<PunTrbuh> kuis, nekaj raspravljamo, i ocu svom shefu dati "three letter" nacin da vidi da je kak mu velim ( da devovi ne koriste procedure/funkcije)
<PunTrbuh> Naime, kaj je 
<PunTrbuh> imamo bazu od 70Mb, na koju se zakaci 'aplikacija' ( web frontend)
<PunTrbuh> i, klikovi na neke gumbe cekaju rezultat po 15 sec
<PunTrbuh> i , devovi predlazu da upiknem jos CPU-a i RAM-a , a ziher sam da su podake samo nabacali u bazu
<PunTrbuh> i da upit generiran klikom nije ni malo optimiziran
<jelly-home> 70MB?
<PunTrbuh> da
<PunTrbuh> uzas, kaj ne ?
<jelly-home> to procitas za 1 sekundu cijelu bazu i za jos jednu nadjes bilo sta unutra
<dodobas> PunTrbuh: a server ti ima 64mb rama  ili ?
<PunTrbuh> kuis, gledam sad funkcije, imaju drito jednu, i nju su koristili za import tih podataka iz druge aplikacije :) 
<PunTrbuh>  \df
<PunTrbuh>                                   List of functions
<PunTrbuh>  Schema |           Name            | Result data type | Argument data types |  Type
<PunTrbuh> --------+---------------------------+------------------+---------------------+--------
<PunTrbuh>  public | insert_ecrokat_user_roles | integer          |                     | normal
<PunTrbuh> dodobas: 4 procesora, 4GB RAM 
<PunTrbuh> uzas .. 
<PunTrbuh> Mislim, znam, daj mu jos memorije .. nedam dok kod ne sloze 
<jelly-home> daj mu jos memorije, pa kad ne pomogne uzmi
<Mmike> PunTrbuh, a slow query log
<Mmike> imas tamo kaj?
<PunTrbuh> jelly: probao sam, ni ne uzme si svu kad mu dam vise ( vjerojatno moram neki limit pomaknuti u konf. postgresa samog) , drugi je dio price da Narucitelj ne placa vise od 4GB 
<Mmike> jel' mosh ti doc u situaciju da cekas 15 sekundi na klik?
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: znas da sam seljace, kaj je slow query log, kak vidim, i kaj gledam ?
<Mmike> o jeboga isus, bote :)
<PunTrbuh> mogu vrlo lako doci do tog da cekam 10ak sekundi, tocno znam koji dataset pretrazuje u tom trenu
<Mmike> ak se uhvatis administriranja neceg pa daj prvo procitaj neki basic guide ili nesto :)
<Mmike> odlicno
<Mmike> tvoj je posao, prvo, naci koji query je spor (ili koja hrpa queryija)
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: prihvatio sam se administriranja tog, kak si to rekao, prije ravno pol sata :) 
<Mmike> a nakon toga ides vidjeti dal' to mozes optimizirati
<Mmike> so, reci postgresdu da logira sve kverije koji su dulji od sekunde
<Mmike> za pocetak
<Mmike> i vidi jel' imas kaj u logu i koliko to traje
<Mmike> inace, imas i pgfouine
<Mmike> prouci to
<Mmike> za analizu logova
<Mmike> pisano je u PHPu i malcice je zdrkano, al' snaci ces se
<PunTrbuh> Mmike , pgFouine ima upute za postgres 8 i 7 , ima neke dodatne stvari za stavit ako parsa v9 ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> bar koliko ja znam 
<PunTrbuh> ok, thx
<Mmike> samo stavi onaj log_prefix, ili kako vec
<Mmike> onako kako ti pise u uputama
<Mmike> jer inace nece znat parsat
<PunTrbuh> log_line_prefix = , to  *
<Mmike> i stavi za pocetak log_min_duration_picka na 1000 = 1 sekunda
<Mmike> to, da
<PunTrbuh> idem 'po knjizi' 
<jelly-home> nemres bolivit, Mmike nekom drugom veli da procita basic guide
<Mmike> ako stavis 0, znaci da sve logira, a to moze biti pogbno :)
<Mmike> jelly, :P
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: stavil sam da logira sve duze od 2s, 1s mi je zanemarivo (za sad) 
<PunTrbuh> idem crckat
<PunTrbuh> jelly: meni to stalno radi, i falabogu, bitno da mi veli kaj da procitam :)
<Mmike> zakaj ti je 1s zanemarivo?
<Mmike> stavi 1s, bogara mu :)
<PunTrbuh> OK 
<PunTrbuh> ispast ce da su svi upiti u kurcu onda, al ok :)
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> sve kaj je preko 1 sekunde nije dobro
<SilverSpace> PunTrbuh: jesi probao 
<PunTrbuh> SilverSpace: nisam, imam s malcem sranja, nemrem pit , a navece zamrem u zadnjih par dana :( 
<Mmike> bot, kaj je malcu?
<PunTrbuh> opet virozekuracpalac, a tek se od bolnice oporavio .. malo paranoiziram,ali fakat se smrznem na pomisao da bi zbog iceg mogao u bolnicu opet ovak mali 
<PunTrbuh> kenjav je sav, moras stalno bit s njim , a sanela mi je do popodne vec sva strgana ( a i mora uciti za fux popodne dok sam doma) pa .. 
<drj_cro> PunTrbuh: kolko ti je star malac?
<PunTrbuh> 10mj
<drj_cro> to prvo?
<PunTrbuh> 11, jebate :) 
<PunTrbuh> prvo,da :)
<drj_cro> a nis na drugo se neces vise uopce obazirat :)
<drj_cro> btw, tak je i nama doma bilo sa prvim sve smo pazili na svaki sum trzali
<PunTrbuh> ma, dost sam flegma i na ovom,al me bolnica stepla,kad je bil .. 
<drj_cro> a ovaj drugi pase travu ispred kuce i ne obaziremo se uopce na njega :)
<PunTrbuh> da da, kuzim :) Al, velim, popodne se moram njemu posvetiti onak i ovak, zena mora nekad ucit'  :)
<drj_cro> cek da krene u vrtic onda ces vidjet kaj su bolestine :)
<PunTrbuh> hehe, ima shogy malca od 2g, svako malo je na bolovanju, nije dete skrto, dijeli kaj ima :) 
<PunTrbuh> bilo je presmijesno kad je ubro crijevnu virozu koja se odlucila ispoljiti na terenu :) 
<PunTrbuh> *ispoljiti*:) 
<igustin> ima netko iskustva s graph-om iz plotutils paketa?
<dodobas> Mmike: vis' zanimljivo char/varchar su samo wrapperi oko native text pg type-a
<Mmike> dodobas, yup
<dodobas> hmm, da li je query plan za view fiksan ? 
<Mmike> view = obican select
<dodobas> kuul
<Mmike> pa ako ti je plan za taj select fixan, onda je i za view
<dodobas> razmatram da pokusam s rule based viewovima
<dodobas> iako ne znam hoce li mi to pomoci, u smislu odrzavanja koda
<PunTrbuh> mila majko, imam taj neki katalog koji cupa podatke iz te baze koju sam spominjao , povrsni test ( login u aplikaciju i 3 klika po njoj) mi daju kao rezultat da je jedan od upita 8,4 sec :) ne znam opce kaj bi bilo da imam load od 1000 korisnika
<Mmike> dodobas, a, di je problem?
<Mmike> PunTrbuh, jedan query ti traje 8 sekundi? ili imas vise njih koji toliko traju?
<Mmike> (sve zajedno)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa nema ga trenutno
<Mmike> pravi informaticar - tek STVARA problem :)
<Mmike> a onda ce ga ici rjesavati :0
<dodobas> Mmike: istrazujem...
<Mmike> sto tocno?
<Mmike> updateable viewove hoces?
<Mmike> ili?
<Mmike> PunTrbuh, taj query izvrti u toj bazi, al' dodaj ispred toga: explain analyze
<dodobas> ma kazem... istrazujem... morao bih ti pokazati jednom ovo sto radim
<Mmike> i onda pejstaj rezultat svega tu: http://explain.depesz.com/
<dodobas> jer tesko mi je objasniti :)
<dodobas> PunTrbuh: i onda nam daj link da analiziramo :)
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: pardon, delam jos 3 stvari istovremeno, jedan takav query traje 8 sec , idem probati s explain izvrtiti
<Mmike> explain analyze
<Mmike> mozda samo index fali nekud
<dodobas> daj da vidimo, zelim vidjeti los SQL :)
<PunTrbuh> napravim "explain analyze C/Pupit" i dobijem HINT:  No operator matches the given name and argument type(s). You might need to add explicit type casts. ?! :)
<Mmike> C/Pupit
<Mmike> a kaj je to?
<Mmike> query analyzeas, ono kaj ti je sporo se pokazalo u logu
<PunTrbuh> jest 
<PunTrbuh> Copy/paste Upit
<Mmike> Pupit
<PunTrbuh> nda, debelprst
<Mmike> taj si skopirao drito iz loga?
<Mmike> jer, ako jesi, mora se izvrtit
<PunTrbuh> iz riporta
<Mmike> inace bi i u logu imao gresku
<Mmike> kakvog riporta?
<Mmike> i loga, rizu mu ljubim!
<PunTrbuh> na koji ti jos nisam dao link
<Mmike> pgfouine?
<Mmike> repot?
<Mmike> report?
<PunTrbuh> jesteda
<Mmike> ne, bote, ne
<Mmike> moras iz loga pejstat
<PunTrbuh> ajcek, idem iz loga
<Mmike> pgfouine 'normalizira' queryije, pa ak imas recimo SELECT id FROM users WHERE parent_id = 15, pa onda WHERE parent_id = 155, i tak njih 100, pgfouine ce ti samo jedan takav prikazat i rec WHERE parent_id = ? ili kaj vec
<Mmike> i rec da ih je bilo 1500 i da avg traju toliko i toliko
<Mmike> zelis u logu naci spori query
<Mmike> tamo je actuall query zapisan
<PunTrbuh> Uči zec zečića kako pišati. Zec kaže: 1. Skini hlače, 2. Uzmi ga, 3. Navuci kožicu, 4. Ispišaj se, 5. Otresi ga, 6. Vrati kožicu, 7. Spremi ga. Zec ga upita: -Jer ti jasno kako? On odgovori: - Da 
<PunTrbuh> Aj da vidim kako- reče 
<PunTrbuh> Ja ću govoriti, a ti radi što sam ti reko: 1, 2, 3,6,3,6,3,6...
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> uh malo bike
<obruT> SilverSpace: dje ces vozit?
<jelly> mesečina bato
<obruT> jelly: slusas Police ? :)
<jelly> da
<jelly> imam i neke ormare
<hbogner> jel netko prodaje 2x2gb ddr2, cca 800mhz? treba mi za desktop
<obruT> meni treba 1 ili 2 x 1gb ddr, cca 400mhz :)
<obruT> cak vidim da neki lik prodaje na njuzima, moram mu se javit
<dodobas> OMFG -> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/05/31/0340203/amazon-patents-electronic-gifting
<dodobas> stvarno im ponestaje ideja
<jelly> hbogner: upravo ugrabio na njuskalu za 250 kunelića
<jelly> nedam
<hbogner> jelly, a to si ti bio
<hbogner> nekidan jelda?
<hbogner> javljam s ei kaze prodano
<jelly> a onaj lik za 200kn 2x2GB corsair ima neispravnu ;-)
<hbogner> Tanscedent 2x2GB DDR2 800 250kn
<hbogner> to si uzeo?
<jelly> ne, kingston
<hbogner> aha, onda me jos netko preduhitrio
<jelly> zapakirana je bila, nikad otvorena
<hbogner> ova isto, bar tako pise
<jelly> samo http://www.njuskalo.hr/ram-memorija/ddr-2-4-gb-oglas-5039853 vidim trenutno, prije su bila jos dva od kojih sam jednu ugrabio
<jelly> na search 4GB DDR2
<jelly> sad je 6GB unutra i makinja vise ne swapa, ja sretan
<hbogner> ja ustvari ciljam na 2x2x2 :D
<hbogner> ali za pocerak sadasnjih 2x1 + 2x2 novih
<hbogner> http://www.njuskalo.hr/ram-memorija/ddr-2-4-gb-oglas-5039853
<hbogner> ima i oo al neznam koja je
<hbogner> ah bjelovar
<obruT> do bjelovara si zacas biciklom :)
 * obruT se sjeca kad je isao u sisak po procesor, dan nakon koncerta rollingstonesa, a tu noc sam spavao na glavnom kolodvoru na podu.... kad hodas drugi dan zmazan od glave do pete po zagrebu, ljudi znaju da si dan prije bio na koncertu stonesa.... kad takav hodas po sisku, e pa to nije dobro :)
<dodobas> swap na desktopu... zasto ? :)
<hbogner> jelly, ovo za 300 kn je mushkin
<jelly> dodobas: to pitaj autore aplikacija koje jedu memoriju 
<dodobas> jelly: bas zato sam ga i maknuo...
<obruT> jelly: sta vrtis tak zahtjevno ? (ja znam za sebe, eclipse/netbeans i ostala java cuda) :)
<dodobas> tipa gimp... ides 'slucjano' otvoriti 30k X 30k PNG... slucjano
<jelly> ništa pametno, browsere sa java appletima
<dodobas> mogu komotno ostaviti da radi 2h...
<dodobas> pa ga onda ubijat...
<dodobas> ovako... oops ode gimp... nema problema
<obruT> sto nema gimp onaj svoj swap mehanizam pa on sam zaswapa prije nego sto ti nakrca memoriju ? :)
<dodobas> obruT: da... ali /tmp je tmpfs....
<obruT> ja u gimp u pravilu ne ucitavam nista vece od fotke s mog fotica i onih TK slikica o kojima ne smije da se prica :)
<hbogner> obruT, de otvori u gimpu 400mb tiff
<hbogner> komp crkne
<obruT> ali zasto bih to isao otvarat ? :)
<hbogner> satelitske snimek :D
<hbogner> to sam prvi put RADIO DA VIDIM STO JE NA SNIMKAMA
<obruT> hmm, koja rezolucija ? :)
<hbogner> soory cas
<hbogner> 8kx25k
<obruT> mislim, detalji na tim snimkama ? :) koji satelit ?
<hbogner> orbview, 1m crno bijelo
<obruT> hmmm :)
<hbogner> http://tms.osm-hr.org/orbview/
<hbogner> malo zumiraj
<hbogner> ima slunj :D
<obruT> upravo njega zoomiram :)
<obruT> to je prvo sto gledam na kartama/snimkama :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> ali ima i malo oblaka nad njim
<hbogner> :(
<obruT> vidim da
<Vjetar> hm ovdje ima stručnjaka za temu
<Vjetar> samo imaju li vremena
<jelly> uh koliko pixel, metar sa metar
<jelly> koliki*
<hbogner> 1m
<Vjetar> obruTm jelly ;)
<Vjetar> jel se netko igrao s automatskom rotacijom WiFi wpa ključeva ?
<jelly> koliko nogometnih igralista treba za VGA rezu
<PunTrbuh> da li da kupim za 1500kn rabljeni projektor+platno, s zaruljom iskoristenom 2/3 (nova kosta 1300kn) ? 
<Vjetar> PunTrbuh: 2/3 * 1300 =?
<Vjetar> PunTrbuh: pa dodaj cijenu projektora bez žarulje s platnom = X
<PunTrbuh> Vjetar: ne kuzim ti ja te zvjezdice :) Racunam da ce mi lampa trajati jos bar 1/3 predvidjenog radnog vijeka, i da platno koje dobijem kompenzira bar dio cijene zamjenske lampe koju bi ionako jednom morao kupiti , rajt ? 
<Vjetar> ako je ? + X < 1500 onda kupu
<PunTrbuh> ma, mislim, pitam iskustveno, ne matematicki, bi li kupili rabljeni projektor, brojke sim,brjke tam 
<Vjetar> pa računaj koliko vrijedi
<PunTrbuh> nema HDMI ! 
<Vjetar> ah iskustveno
<jelly> PunTrbuh: jel platno vrijedi 800kn?
<Vjetar> za iskustveno googlaj model projektora
<PunTrbuh> jelly: vishe
<PunTrbuh> Vjetar: jesam, pitam i vas
<jelly> onda je valjda ok
<Vjetar> kristalna kugla mi je na remontu
<PunTrbuh> kugla gugla :) 
<PunTrbuh> jelly: tak i ja kontam, sad jos samo da prezentiram to zeni tak da odobri ... 
<obruT> Vjetar: nope, nisam se igrao s wifijem previse, samo tu i tamo malo snifao i krekao kad mi je trebalo...
<jelly> imas 200kn projektor, 400kn zarulja i 800kn platno = 1600
<jelly> cudno mi je da bijelo ravno platno = tak puno
<jelly> u stilu "stavis plahtu, kaj"
<PunTrbuh> veliko je , i neki ku*cev brend za ta platna 
<PunTrbuh> u taj dio se ni malo ne kuzim 
<PunTrbuh> ja bi isto rekao "pa imam zid" 
<jelly> a koja reza i svjetlina
<Vjetar> obruT: jer šupalj je taj wifi kako god okreneš, WPA + MAC filtriranje je zadovoljavajuće obično
<Vjetar> ali nije neprobojno
<jelly> zapravo, nemam pojma zasto pitam kad se nis ne kuzim 
<PunTrbuh> 1024x768/1280x1024, 2200Lumena ,  http://ap.viewsonic.com/me/products/productspecs.php?id=341
<Vjetar> meni je onaj u IMAXu dobar, a dobro je i platno :D
<obruT> Vjetar: sta bi ti htio, na AP-u nekak automatski rotirati kljuceve ?
<Vjetar> obruT: da
<PunTrbuh> na amazonu ima 5* kraj artikla pa vjerujem da nije losh
<obruT> Vjetar: pa dalo bi se vjerojatno skriptirati automatska promjena kljuca
<PunTrbuh> Vjetar: nemam toliki boravak/dvoriste :)
<Vjetar> obruT: zanimalo me postoji li kakvo rješenje na tržištu prije nego se pozabavim eventualnim razvojem
<obruT> nemam pojma :)
<Vjetar> :)
<obruT> ovisi od AP-a do AP-a
<obruT> ja sam nekad davno radio skriptiranje kasde za neke pizdarije :)
<Vjetar> znam ja gdje treba pitati :D
<obruT> mislim, nije to AP, ali je na slicnu foru :)
<Vjetar> WEP - In the end it was determined that passphrases made up of fewer than 20 characters were not very effective at defeating interested parties
<hbogner> Vjetar obruT neki wifi ruter baziran na openwrt-u?
<Vjetar> pardon ovo je za WPA
<hbogner> imas linux gore is kriptiraj kolko hoces :D
<hbogner> *skriptiraj
<Vjetar> hbogner: nije problem to složiti
<Vjetar> hbogner: ali zašto izmišljati toplu vodu
<Vjetar> hbogner: našao
<Vjetar> tko bi to imao? :D
<Vjetar> tko drugi nego Cisco
<Vjetar> TKIP for enhancements to RC4-based encryption such as key hashing (per-packet keying), message integrity check (MIC), initialization vector (IV) changes, and broadcast key rotation
<Vjetar> broadcast key rotation
<Vjetar> hm
<Vjetar> koliko ja shvaćam problematiku
<Vjetar> nakon malo čitanja
<Vjetar> TKIP je dio WPA2
<hbogner> http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/wireless.utilities vidi i ovo
<hbogner> ,pzda pomogne
<Vjetar> hbogner: ako sam dobro shvatio ovo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporal_Key_Integrity_Protocol - rotacija ključeva je već implemetirana u WPA2, ostaje pitanje rotacije passphrase
<Vjetar> dakle topla voda :D
<PunTrbuh> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/547133_313506908731561_1479859836_n.jpg
<weshmashian> zdra'o!
<hbogner> hmm, pocinje grmit
<PunTrbuh> ej para :) 
<PunTrbuh> Para: kaj mislis, da se grebem na poslu sad za novi picek, ili da cekam W8 , pa neki W8 compatable ugrabim ? 
<PunTrbuh> Odnosno, da se preformuliram, kaj misli (bilo tko) da li se isplati zavrtiti W8 na bilo cemu bez touchscreena ?
<weshmashian> PunTrbuh: neam pojma, iskreno - nisam ni vidio kak se W8 ponasa
<weshmashian> trenutno gledam kak da uvjerim firmu da je krajnje vrijeme da se nabave novi strojevi
<PunTrbuh> nas , srecom, ima malo, pa nije problem :)A i kad je, ostanes na poslu malo duze i samo povuces srafcigerom po maticnoj dok je komp upaljen 
<weshmashian> da, to mi je the final soljušn :)
<weshmashian> al' radi se o 6 strojeva ukupno
<weshmashian> pa ono, bilo bi sumnjivo :D
<PunTrbuh> zakaj ? provjeri kak ti je struja provedena, i cijeli blok koji je na istoj fazi u istom danu 
<weshmashian> a i gledam kak ubit strojeve bez da ih otvorim, onak, na finjaka :
<weshmashian> :D
<PunTrbuh> mozes i malo vode kapnuti , ako kuciste ima proreze za hladjenje
<weshmashian> kaj, drito u PSU? :P
<weshmashian> eksuli, to ce mi samo PSU skurit
<PunTrbuh> ma jok, na maticnu, kaj imas full zatvorene kistre ? 
<weshmashian> pa onak, da
<PunTrbuh> Jesenmui, morat ces se malo sagnut' :) 
<weshmashian> dovraga i bestraga!
<weshmashian> :D
<PunTrbuh> Ili !! mozes softverski zaustaviti ventilatore, pa zakurit neki rendering :) Al, ne bu sve skurilo 
<weshmashian> mdaj, do sad nije nit' jedan picek crk'o a imali su vise prasine po sebi nego kase u metroju :)
<weshmashian> kad ti kolega veli "CPU mi je na 90 stupnjeva, to je normalno, kaj ne?" :D
<PunTrbuh> Dobro , to su bili ondasnji piceki, siguran sam da imate nekaj malo novije od kasa u metrou :) 
<PunTrbuh> Fakat koji procesori , ozbiljno razmisljam kak ih skasiti softverski
<weshmashian> a u prosloj firmi na jednom stroju je otpo (da, otpo) kuler sa CPU-a
<weshmashian> i samo se CPU bio skuren, ostalo radilo tip-top nakon zamjene CPUa
<weshmashian> PunTrbuh: je, kljucna rijec je "malo" ;)
<weshmashian> Pent'um D @2.8G
<weshmashian> ne kopa mi se dalje za detalje :D
<PunTrbuh> mrmlj :) Jel bar neki VIA chipset ? 
<weshmashian> brijem da je dovoljno staro da se nemre zamjenit ak pregori :D
<PunTrbuh> Mah, skurit north/southbridge, to je posel
<weshmashian> neam pojma kaj ima kaj nema, znam samo da ih moram ubit :)
<weshmashian> mozda neb' trebo i to ovak javno, ipak imam kolko-tolko uzoran support record :D
<PunTrbuh> dobar supporter zna kad se treba popiskit po serveru, a kad ga probat' slozit' :)
<weshmashian> ahahaha :)))
<weshmashian> a nis, ak me nema u ponedjeljak slucajno sam sjebo svoju masinu :)
<PunTrbuh> Pi*do, u biti te boli noga za ostalih 5 CPU-a , oces novi komp za sebe :9 
<PunTrbuh> Daj mail od shefa, da mu preporucim da uzmete http://www.sundenc.com/tech/why-sunde.html
<weshmashian> pa mora se od nekud krenut ;)
<PunTrbuh> Nda, a ona 'u postolara najgore cipele' nije kod tebe primjenjiva ? :D
<weshmashian> oooh, sweet :D
<weshmashian> kako kad :)
<PunTrbuh> Veli, samo kod pravih cipela :)
<weshmashian> mislim, ici ce i ostali, najavio kolegi da si zbekapira sve :)
<weshmashian> ili da si jednostavno odsteka diskovlje i povuce serafciger :)
<PunTrbuh> brijem si doma uzet' http://www.sundenc.com/product/H4/2.html kad postanu cjenovno prihvatljivi ( citaj 'dirt cheap' )
<PunTrbuh> en znam samo kak se igre vrte prek toga, valjda podrzava Remote FX 
<weshmashian> 'ebes to sve, men' i dalje drazi obican picek za po doma
<weshmashian> jes' da sam postao obican juzer - melj, tu i tamo koja igrica i gledanje filmova/serija
<PunTrbuh> pa, imal bum server u shupi, al kaj ce mi na radnom stolu potrosac, ionak bu u shupu isao storage, moze onda bas i processing taskove vrtit, pa nek grije zimnicu
<PunTrbuh> ovo cudo trosi 10W, i ne zuji
<Mmike> kick, ban, ignore
<weshmashian> pa, u tom slucaju je nelose
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: podrzava i linux ! 
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> nismo off topic!
<weshmashian> previse
<PunTrbuh> u biti , kak stvari stoje, bolje podrzava linux - nema igrica oko kojih se moram brinuti jel bu mi ih terminal pokazivao 
<weshmashian> al' je, trebo bi si ja investirat u jedan mrezni disk za bekap fotki
<weshmashian> super mi je WD WorldBook sam kaj je skup
<PunTrbuh> ja imam od sinology-a 2x1TB raid skatuljicu za ta s*anja
<weshmashian> a zena okine u prosjeku 3Gb fotki mjesecno
<PunTrbuh> Problem je u meni, tko se doma (osim jellya ) sjeti 4x dnevno bekap delat :)
<weshmashian> i naravno da mi crk'o disk vec jednom na kojem sam to sve imo, srecom pa sam spasio :)
<weshmashian> "znam da je 4 i 15, al' trebalo bi na teren" ...
<weshmashian> so long and thanks for all the fish :)
<BotaniCar> o/
<SilverSpace> hebemu kaj ste se aspricali
<SilverSpace> obruT: odvozio ujutro
<SilverSpace> tj u 13h se vec vratio
<obruT> u zanje vrijeme nekak sve vise volim static typing/type declarating jezike  :P
<obruT> SilverSpace: kam si iso ?
<Mmike> obruT, jel, koji te sad veseli? :)
<obruT> Mmike: bilo koji u kojem mogu promjeniti neku varijablu, a da tocno znam sto ce se sve polomiti zbog toga
<Mmike> C?
<Mmike> Ada? Fortran? )
<obruT> sad trebam izmijeniti nesto u tudjem php kodu, bogtepitaj sto ce se sve poskrsiti zbog toga
<obruT> java je sasma ok po tom pitanju :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: mi smo jucer imali zabavnu voznjicu, ono nakon posla da stignemo prije mraka... dovoljno zanimljivu da sam na jednu listu napisao report: http://griffin.linux.hr/~turbo/routes/bike/reports/2012-05-30_cestovna_voznjica.html
<SilverSpace> obruT: dotrscina
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma u kujcu sam 
<SilverSpace> bio sad tri dana kod doktora
<obruT> giht ili ?
<SilverSpace> ma nalazi
<SilverSpace> povisen tlak povisena masnoca povisen secer
<SilverSpace> povisena kiselina
<SilverSpace> pitao me doktor kaj delam ž
<SilverSpace> reko zderem samo kolace vec tri dana
<obruT> e pa nemoj sunceti
<obruT> nema srece dok se ne krene s uravnotezenom prehranom
<SilverSpace> je 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca 2-3 pona vise nista jos kriticno
<hbogner> fuj kisa
<SilverSpace> di
<hbogner> folka
<SilverSpace> ovdje malo zagrmilo i nis nije palo
<hbogner> osim tvog tlaka :D
<SilverSpace> to je skocilo kad vidim ove kretene http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/grcic-u-drugom-dijelu-godine-gospodarstvo-ce-ostvariti-preokret-clanak-415968
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace, vrati secher s : http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/dr_kulic_hrvatska_je_vec_bankrotirala_pa_bankama_kao_zrtvu_prilaze_svoje_gradane/323059.html
<Mmike> http://www.wired.com/autopia/2012/05/bisected-f1-car/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: re-post ! 
<BotaniCar> juce ste reklamirali pol formule :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: lol
<dodobas> treba topic promjenit... :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/skoro-sudar-zrakoplovi-prosli-opasno-blizu-jedan-drugome-268030
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: danas drugu polovicu :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> evo pušenje je bolest
<SilverSpace> pederluk nije 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> od pusenja ces umret
<Mmike> od pederluka neces
<Mmike> pusenje kosta za lijecenje pun kufer
<Mmike> pederluk nit malo
<dodobas> pederluk nije dobar za drzavu... malo poreza naplati
<dodobas> zato se ne reklamira...
<dodobas> da se reklamira mozda bi nas bilo vise
<Mmike> idem igrat utrke
<SilverSpace> A script in this movie is causing Adobe Flash Player to run slowly. If it continues to run, your computer may become unresponsive. Do you want to abort the script? 
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> ej ljudi jel ima smisla uzet ECDL tecaj, zanima me kolko je taj papir cijenjen, dok sam jos na faxu radi popusta
<dodobas> Hrki: netko ce ti reci da se svaki papir cijeni
<dodobas> no pitanje je ... na što ciljaš poslje faksa?
<Hrki> pa ciljam se zaposlit sto prije nakon zavrsetka faxa :D
<igustin> Hrki: koji faks, odnosno koji posao?
<Hrki> tehnicki - proizvodno strojarstvo 
<igustin> meh
<Hrki> pod ziher cu uzeti solidworks tecaj
<Hrki> jer kosta kojih 2000kn
<Hrki> a bez popusta je oko 6000
<Hrki> dobis orginalni certifikat
<igustin> da si ekonomist i da pucaš na neki uredski birokratski posao, to je plus
<Hrki> kuzim
<Hrki> gledam malo ta ecdl pitanja pa to je smijeh
<igustin> ali ako dolaziš s tehničkog faksa i pucaš na ovako nešto, spominjanje ECDL-a je više smijurija
<Hrki> bas sam to htio rec :D
<dodobas> ili ako ces ici predavati informatiku u srednje skole... samo ecdl ti je dovoljan
<dodobas> :/
<Hrki> ma radi europe pitam
<Hrki> jos ce doc odredba da nebudes mogao raditi bez tog ecdla za kompom :D
<igustin> to je bitno dumb-userima za office posao
<igustin> solidworks je sasvim druga priča
<Hrki> to idem pod obavezno, mada taj prvi basic tecaj je isto smijeh (barem meni jer radim od srednje u catiji)
<igustin> Hrki: u osnovi, ECDL ti je papir kojim potvrđuješ da znaš koristiti Word i Excel
<Hrki> oki, zanimalo me vase misljenje, tj. potvrdili ste moje misljenje
<Hrki> vidim isto ima masu cisco tecajevca
<Hrki> ali sam cuo da to vrijedi jednu godinu
<Hrki> Pokrenite program za tablične proračune i iz vaše ispitne mape otvorite datoteku golfbudget.xls. Pospremite datoteku u vašu ispitnu mapu pod imenom extensionbudget.xls 
<Hrki> omg :D
<Hrki> gledam ispitni primjer za ecdl excell :D
<Hrki> drugo pitanje , stavite zoom na 100%
<BotaniCar1> zdravo
<jelly-home> Hrki: zvuci kao dobar ispit excel pismenosti
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-01
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> index.hr je doskocio ad blockeru
<ivoks> cek, koliko ih iz skupine na euru idu dalje?
<ivoks> skupina A je smijesna; poljska, grcka, rusija, ceska
<ivoks> nitko nije sto je nekad bio
<ivoks> a ove sve ostale su... svi mogu biti i prvi i zadnji
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nasa-najavila-sudar-mlijecnog-puta-i-andromede/1031738/
<Mmike> gotovo je!
<obruT> 08:12 < ivoks> cek, koliko ih iz skupine na euru idu dalje?
<obruT> who cares
<obruT> Mmike: o tome se prica vec jedno 50 godina valjda :)
<Mmike> obruT, od kad su skuzili kak finije gledat u nebo
<Mmike> joj, idem na otvorenje nekog hostela danas :/
<obruT> druga stvar, u galaksiji ima toliko praznog prostora da sudari prakticki prodju bez nekakvih kolizija zvijezda
<obruT> zamisli da ispucas sa 500m udaljenosti iz dvije sacmarice jednu prema drugoj, hoce li se tanad pogodit ? :)
<kil_kenny> nece
<obruT> hostela ? gdje ?
<Mmike> obruT, nemam pojma u biti, cek
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Palmers-Lodge-Hostel-Zagreb/226765494097729
<BotaniCar> Dobro jutro , junaci, junci i junacine ! :) Dze ste, kak ste, kaj ima ?
 * Mmike bi iso ucit neki novi jezik
<Mmike> lua?
<Mmike> ili ima netko preporuku?
<BotaniCar> Japanski
<BotaniCar> Ne salim se
<ivoks> spanjolski
<obruT> sto se tice stranih jezika, ucite ono sto mislite poslije koristit, barem citajuci knjige/casopise/webove i gledajuci filmove
<Mmike> erm
<obruT> znam ljude koji uce jezik i onda nakon dvije godine zaborave, placali za bezveze
<ivoks> trebat ce spanjolsku izgraditi nakon gradjanskog rata
<Mmike> programski jezik :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, lol :)
<ivoks> obruT: tak ja, francuski
<BotaniCar> Mmike, zake programski jezik, a ne strani, ako smijem pitati ?
<kil_kenny> zasto se ograniciti na jedan jezik, a kada ih ima tako puno.....milijune.. milijarde :)
<DugiNos> kil_kenny: imas praf, korak dalje, zakaj uciti jezik ako mozes izmisliti svoj ! 
<Mmike> lakse je i smislenije :)
 * obruT pocinje s talijanskim jer svake godine tamo proboravim nekoliko dana, a uvijek citam raznorazne penjacke vodice na talijanskom ;) reko, sad je dosta, ima da naucim :)
<DugiNos> Ja bi isao u Japan, makar se ne vratio 
<kil_kenny> DugiNos, pod jezik mislim "jezik" :))) zenski jezik...
<DugiNos> Imaju sve, high tech, ninje, manji su od nas (pa ispadnem velik kak god okrenes) , potrese, ma milina
<DugiNos> kil_kenny: svidja mi se kako razmisljas ! 
<kil_kenny> DugiNos, nadam se ne ides na pride ;)))) 
<DugiNos> kil_kenny: ako i odem, otici cu kao hetero supporter
<obruT> Mmike: pogledaj nekakav overview par jezika koji se spominju u zadnje vrijeme i odaberi onaj za koji mislis da ces koristiti, odnosno koji bi mogao negdje primjenit
<DugiNos> Mmike: nadji neki koji nitko ne zna, da mozes masno naplatiti , a da nemas cesto posla :)
<obruT> izbora ima koliko hoces, al isto dzabe ako neces koristit.... zadnja stvar koju bi trebalo raditi je nauciti neki novi jezik i onda ga koristit za sve zivo zato eto sto ga znas :)
<kil_kenny> jezik Maja.... a sve su Maje bile dobre... ;)
<obruT> jebac opet u jebac modu :)
<kil_kenny> :)
<DugiNos> il si jebac, il si plesac :) 
<obruT> a slazem se, sve su maje bile dobre ;)
<kil_kenny> eto Mmike sad znas sto ti je ciniti...
<dodobas> Mmike: ne znam jel pratis jos... mongodb 2.2 nece vise imati global server lock... sad ce biti per database :D
<ivoks> humble indie bundle zaradio vise od 1,5 milijuna dolara
<ivoks> prosjecna uplata je 7.6$
<ivoks> linux korisnici palcaju 11.88$ u prosjeku
<ivoks> mac 9.11
<ivoks> a windows 7.06$
<jelly-home> a koliko % love donose koji
<ivoks> windows korisnici najvise, ocito
<ivoks> jer ih ima najvise :)
<ivoks> ali linux korisnici donose, tja... tesko je procijeniti, ali svakako vise od 5% :)
<ivoks> mac i linux korisnici zajedno cca 30%
<jelly-home> po pie grafu, 70% windows 18% mac 12% linux
<ivoks> di pise postotak?
<jelly-home> to je odokativno
<DugiNos> odokativno si napravio pie graph ? Fakat mi treba kava, nis ne kuzim 
<jelly-home> DugiNos: ne, nalazi se na njihovoj pocetnoj web stranici
<jelly-home> tak da, to sto linux korisnici daju vise ne znaci puno kad ih ima ispod 10%.  Da izbace linux iz podrzanih platformi mozda bi ustedili vise od tih 150-200k$
<ivoks> to je tocno
<ivoks> s druge strane, prosjecni linux korisnik ce izdvojiti vise novaca za igre
<ivoks> skoro duplo vise
<jelly-home> nece
<ivoks> o hoce, jer su vecinom gikovi koji nemaju zivot osim kompa
<ivoks> tu i tamo se neki ozeni, ali i dalje po cijele dane igra igrice :)
<DugiNos> linux korisnik ce izfdvojiti vise za igre ? Huh ? Zakaj , pa linux nema DirectX
<obruT> DugiNos: true true
<obruT> a bez DirectX-a igre ne valjaju
<weshmashian> zdra'o!
<jelly-home> tu jedino vidis da ce prosjecni linux korisnik izdvojiti vise novaca za igre _koje rade na linuxu_ i da se ta razlika ne isplati ako imas iole skuplji razvoj igara
<ivoks> obruT: kao sto je to dokazao nintendo wii ili sony playstation? :)
<DugiNos> Nego, mladci, kaj koristite za konsolidaciju event logova s vise servera ?
<dodobas> ☂
<jelly-home> dobro dok nije ☔
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa nece valjda dati novce za igre koje ne rade?
<obruT> DugiNos: vlastiti logging framework/servis
<dodobas> jelly-home: :D
<obruT> DugiNos: imamo razvijeni cijeli sustav prikupljanja, obrade i kasnije analize logova
<jelly-home> ivoks: hoce, to radi ostalih 90% igraca
<ivoks> kakvih sve gluposti ima u utf8
<ivoks> necu ni gledat utf16
<jelly-home> ...
<obruT> sta znace gluposti u utf8 i utf16 ?
<ivoks> ☔
<ivoks> ☂
<ivoks> http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/2601/index.htm
<obruT> to je unicode znak
<obruT> a utf-8 i utf-16 su samo nacini enkodiranja doticnog
<obruT> dakle isti znak je i u utf-8 i utf-16
<ivoks> imas pravo
<ivoks> i tak...
<ivoks> redhat ce platiti microsoftu da se moze instalirati na PC
<jelly-home> a canonical?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> ali cijela situacija je presmijesna
<ivoks> tragicna cak
<obruT> ja ne znam kako to moze uopce proci u bilo kojoj zemlji koja ima u ustavu slobodu izbora
<jelly-home> licenciranje MS kljuca je pragmaticno rjesenje
<ivoks> slazem se da je
<ivoks> meni je njihova odluka cudna jer prije 6 mjeseci su redhat i canonical zajedno krenuli u bitku protiv toga
<ivoks> da se takva praksa ne dopusti
<ivoks> ovi su digli ruke i posustali
<jelly-home> izmedju redaka mjgovog bloga se da procitati da se glavesine nisu htjele dogovoriti i da niko, ukljucivo npr. linux foundation, nije htio preuzeti odgovornost za krovni linux kljuc
<ivoks> http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/28/linux-foundation-canonical-and-red-hat-weigh-in-on-secure-boot/
<DugiNos> obruT: ako je 'vas' onda mi nish ne znaci jer nemrem pogledat, ne ? Trazim nesto da se ne jebem server-by server
<ivoks> jelly-home: to treba rijesiti prije kljuca
<jelly-home> sto, u prijevodu, znaci da je cijeli linux community hrpa ne bas sposobnih ljudi koji ne mogu preuzeti par milijuna dolara rizika
<DugiNos> jelly: a to je nekaj novo ? 
<ivoks> ne shvacas problematiku
<ivoks> isti je problem kao i sa virtio driverima za windows
<jelly-home> DugiNos: nije, ali daj ti to objasni klincu za dvije godine koji nece moci instalirati linux na pc
<ivoks> i prije nego se okrene, open source zajednica ce poceti izbacivati closed source
<ivoks> sto nije bila namjera, jel tak
<ivoks> jedan krovni kljuc za sve linux distribucije je besmislica
<jelly-home> zasto je besmislica?
<ivoks> jer bi bilo tko mogao do njega i napraviti softver koji ce 'nastetiti' windowsu, pa ce ga microsoft blacklistat
<jelly-home> mogao do njega?
<ivoks> pa da, jedan krovni kljuc koji certificira sve linux distribucije
<ivoks> jedna distribucija zajebe i sve su u kujcu
<DugiNos> OS zajednica i sad izbacuje closed source, spremam se za redhat certifikaciju, i nitko mi nemre dati literaturu. Osobno poznajem trenera koji mi veli "cuj, ja bum ti dal, ali ne torrentaj to, svaka je stranica obiljezena i ako mi nadju , gubim licencu" , sunce mu je*em, osim hobista u ovoj se zajednici vise ni znanje ne dijeli ; ako nisii u debian vodama
<jelly-home> DugiNos: znanje uvijek kosta
<dodobas> DugiNos: jedno je OS zajednica, a drugo biznis 
<jelly-home> DugiNos: neko mora napisat knjigu, lektorirati i izdat
<DugiNos> jelly: znanje ne bi smjelo kostati (bar pristup njemu) , kostaju treneri, infrastruktura za ucenje itd, samo znanje (informaciju) ne bi trebalo naplatiti
<dodobas> ak oces raditi biznis, onda plati biznis
<DugiNos> IMO, naravno
<jelly-home> DugiNos: zasto bi ti ja dao mojih x godina iskustva u lijepom formatu za djabe?
<ivoks> za rhce se opce ne treba spremati; ispit je prelagan
<DugiNos> jelly: a , zasto ne bi ? Nije da time gubis svoje znanje. Ako ja nesto znam, prije cu znati da mi treba netko tko zna vise (i platiti ga) , nego ako potpuno neuk odlucim da ja mogu sve sam 
<ivoks> ne gubis znanje, ali gubis prednost na trzistu
<jelly-home> DugiNos: time pomazem vlastitu konkurenciju, pa nisam blesav
<DugiNos> ivoks: otisao sam na knowledge assesment i ispao sam average, tak da cu ipak otici, naucit cu nekaj sigurno
<DugiNos> jelly: mozda je moj primjer s certifikacijskim knjigama kriv. Ali znanje se pocelo skrivati na svim nivoima
<jelly-home> DugiNos: cak i ako smatram da informacije trebaju biti dostupne, opet mora napisat knjigu, lektorirati i izdat
<jelly-home> Debian Handbook je kostao 25k eura
<jelly-home> njegova sloboda je kostala 25k eura
<DugiNos> jelly: velim, ima tu troskova,ne sporim. Ali se to moze financirati i drugacije, svaka drzava na svijetu ulaze nesto u znanje, zasto (kao primjer) ne bi dali po 1k dolara debian foundationu da naprave to. I, pustimo linux, isto je za sve
<DugiNos> A, ne bi smjelo biti
<jelly-home> ma nonsens, znanje je uvijek bilo skupo
<DugiNos> Da se ne muljamo, i ja zivim od place, i prodajem znanje, ali mi nije ni malo etsko dio pokloniti. Ne velim da se treba 100% dati dzabe
<DugiNos> *tesko
<DugiNos> Na koncu, nije ni tebi, si mi jednom pomogao savjetom ? :)
<DugiNos> Nije ni nikom ovdje prisutno, znaci, imamo uzorak :)
<jelly-home> to je daleko od organizirane kolekcije kakvu dobijes sa dobrom knjigom, ili dobrim tecajem, ili dobrim faksom
<ivoks> sve sto dodje na RHCE-u
<ivoks> apsolutno sve
<ivoks> imas napisano u 1001 howto na netu
<ivoks> ako si administrirao linux server duze od 2 godine, ne bi trebao imati problema
<ivoks> ja sam svojeg rijesio sa 120% tocnih
<ivoks> u pola danog vremena
<DugiNos> ivoks: ne velim da imam problema, ali gledam na to kao i na fax, iako sam mogao sve s faxa sam doma nauciti, otisao sam tamo da me netko nauci sistematski i ukaze na vaznost nekih znanja koja bi inace (na bazi dosadasnjih iskustava) proglasio nebitnim. Ne ocekujem da cu izaci 73% sposobniji s toga
<DugiNos> Osim toga, nisam tako bezobrazan da izjednacavam tvoj i svoj nivo znanja :)
<jelly-home> howto-ove na internetu ne ne moze uzeti kao referencu, od tih 1001 howto-ova ima 98% smeca, obsolete i nepotpotpunih uputa, stvari koje autor uopce nije isprobao nego "meni radi na centosu pa valjda radi i na RHELu" itd
<DugiNos> Ma ok, pretpostavio sam da pretpostavlja da mogu sam weed-outati smetje 
<jelly-home> aha, i na to trosis vrijeme
<DugiNos> Stoji
<ivoks> vjeruj mi, rhce je prilicno jednostavan
<ivoks> ja sam bio iznenadjen koliko je jednostavan
<Mmike> to svi vele
<Mmike> da je fakat jednostavno
<ivoks> ako ne mozes poloziti rhce, ostavi se linuxa
<ivoks> pogotovo ako radis na linuxu 2+ godina
<DugiNos> A cujte, drugi je dio price da mi daje neki kredibilitet kad se s Mmikeom svadjam o tom ciji je shell veci, a ciji query duzi :)
<ivoks> kod mene ti rhce ne daje nikakav kredibilitet, upravo zato sto sam ga vidio i polozio
<jelly-home> youpron-ov je duzi
<ivoks> rhce znaci 'znam sloziti web server'
<DugiNos> pa, vidis da te osigurava da nekaj znam :)
<ivoks> rhce ne znaci 'mogu osigurati toliko i toliko konekcija na toliko RAMa'
<ivoks> to je tek nesto vise od instalacije paketa
<jelly-home> al ni to nije bezveze s obzirom da ti se na mjesto linux admina jave ljudi koji su uspjeli instalirati ubuntu doma
<ivoks> jelly-home: prije cu uzeti nekoga tko je instalirao ubuntu server nego RHEL
<ivoks> jelly-home: debian installer je jednostavno tehnicki zahtjevniji
<jelly-home> isti kufer
<ivoks> anaconda je klikalica
<Mmike> prvo pitanje na razgovoru na posao kod nas: kojom naredbom se kopira file. A onda: a direktorij?
<DugiNos> :D sto me podsjetilo , pred .. ne znam koliko godina, sjecam se da ste se vi u to vrijeme je*ali da napravite udrugu, u jednoj sam agenciji na ubuntuu slagao call centar , odem tam pred para dana, nisu ni nadogradnju napravili od onda (vjerojatno ni cistili PCe, kaj sad) , sve jos radi :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa i d-i je klikalica 
<ivoks> jelly-home: ubuntu installer je ncurses based
<jelly-home> samo sto defaulta na tekst, a RHEL defaulta na grafiku ;-)
<ivoks> ubuntu server
<ivoks> sloziti mdadm raid zahtijeva vise shvacanja problematike u d-iu nego u anacondi
<jelly-home> to samo znaci da je d-i sugaviji nego sto treba biti
<jelly-home> s/treba/moze/
<ivoks> zato i kazem, vise povjerenja imam u one koji sloze ubuntu server nego RHEL (ako je samo instalacija mjerilo)
<ivoks> znaci da su zaobisli i komplikacije i da razumiju problematiku
<jelly-home> ne, ovi su instalirali ubuntu
<jelly-home> bez "server"
<ivoks> meni se javio jedan koji nikad nije vidio linux, ali je trazio placu onak... hahahahahahaha
<ivoks> ti danasnji studenti, odma bi audie vozili i bili direktori
<dodobas> ivoks: stavi da trazis zaposlenike koji dolaze biciklom na posao :)
<DugiNos> ja bojkotiram audi. Kupuje moj shef za nepristojnu kolicinu para auto, obidjemo sve ponudjace i kod audia nam za tu paru sloze 'konfiguraciju' i skuzimo da nema naslona za ruke i jos nekih 'podrazumijevanih' stvari .. veli sejlzmen 'to se posebno naplacuje , (umetni nepristojnu cifru)
<DugiNos> '
<jelly-home> najbolji project manager kojeg znam ide biciklom na posal, u prosloj firmi fino u odijelu i vozi
<ivoks> dodobas: ti bi radio? :)
<ivoks> morao bi se odreci archa :D
<dodobas> ivoks: rekao sam ti.. cek da prvo doktoriram :)
<jelly-home> nek si drzi arch na desktopu ak ga voli, kaj
<ivoks> to ti je samo gubljenje vremena
<dodobas> ivoks: pa da... gledaj to ovako jos 4 godine gubim vrijeme 
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> za 4 godine tko ziv tko mrtav
<igustin> dodobas: mislio je na korištenje Archa, ne na doktoriranje ;)
<ivoks> ne, mislim da je doktorat gubljenje vremena
<ivoks> osim ako ne mislis ostati u akademskoj zajednici
<dodobas> tko ziv tko mrtav :)
<igustin> ma znam što si htio reći :) (i ne slažem se, btw)
<ivoks> da mi doce doktor na interview, brijem da ga ne bi ni primio
<ivoks> jer znam sigurno da do svoje 35 nije nista radio :)
<dodobas> ivoks: a daj....
<igustin> ivoks: a i ti lupiš bedastoću ponekad, sorry ;)
<DugiNos> Da se vratim na svoje prethodno pitanje: ako dobro citam, u stvari mi je najjednostavnije konsolidirati logove s vise servera s syslog-ng, pa onda s tim raditi kaj hocu ?
<ivoks> igustin: smajli, jel
<ivoks> logstalgia
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> igustin: doktorat daje vecu placu u drzavnim firmama/institucijama
<ivoks> igustin: ako ces ostati raditi za drzavu, ima smisla
<ivoks> srecom, takva glupost ne postoji u privatnom sketoru, pa ti placu odredjuje znanje, a ne papir
<dodobas> ivoks: pa za 4 godine ti mozes otvoriti research institue... :)
<dodobas> pa te drzava 'natjera' da moras zasposliti nekog s dr.sc :)
<ivoks> dodobas: nije mi to u planu :)
<ivoks> u planu mi je razviti biznis na moru do te mjere
<ivoks> da mogu sve poslat u 3pm i lezat na plazui 8 mjeseci u godini
<ivoks> :)
<igustin> omg o.O
<igustin> nekako nisam bio dojma da ti je to cilj i smisao života ;)
<ivoks> cuj njega
<ivoks> igustin: smajli
<ivoks> eto, kaze Moody da smo u kujcu
<ivoks> i sad ce svi gledati u premijera/potpremijera/predsjednika, ko u bogove, njih 5-6 nas moze spasiti :)
<DugiNos> ne treba meni spas, samo nek je posla , budem se sam spasio
<dodobas> hehe http://dx.com/p/android-4-0-mini-pc-google-tv-player-w-wifi-allwinner-a10-cortex-a8-tf-hdmi-white-4gb-137012
<dodobas> obruT: vidi ovo :)
<ivoks> dodobas: nije jeftin :)
<ivoks> jebte uredjaj ciji je punjac veci od njega
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> bome lijepo :)
<dodobas> ivoks: i pitanje je 'hackabilnosti'
<ivoks> ako je punjac veci od uredjaja, onda uredjaj treba drugi izvor energije - 220V je ocito overkill
<dodobas> + trebas mis/tipkovnicu za kontrolu
<dodobas> ivoks: kao asus eee pc ? :D
<ivoks> bilo bi bolje da transformator ugrade i naprave uredjaj vecim
<ivoks> izgledao bi ozbiljnije :)
<igustin> ivoks: nije smajli bio radi cinizma, nego da ublaži
<ivoks> igustin: moj smajli, ne tvoj
<ivoks> igustin: samo na sebe mislis :D
<igustin> ivoks: nemam namjeru uvjeravat te u suprotno od ovoga što pričaš, samo mogu reći da je moj stav i prema studiranju i poslu/lijenčarenju dijametralno suprotan
<ivoks> ti mislis da treba studirati?
<dodobas> IMHO, trenutni sustav viskog Å¡kolstva... treba zakopati...
<ivoks> joj, treba ubaciti troskove u mmex
<ivoks> dodobas: +1
<dodobas> ivoks: :D
<igustin> ivoks: nisam vidio smajlije u tvojim gornjim izjava, ali nvm :)
<SilverSpace> hajo 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: laku noć :P
<ivoks> prvo da vidimo je li bilo kakvih prihoda
<igustin> ivoks: da, smatram da treba studirati i da je to dobro, neovisno o tome što to nije i ne mora biti bitno kod samog zapošljavanja
<SilverSpace> ubuntu sux
<DugiNos> igustin, koliko god to ne vrijedi nista,imas moju podrsku:)
<ivoks> igustin: eto vidis, onda nije dijametrlano suprotno
<DugiNos> doduse, slazem se i s ivoksom, trenutni sustav skolstva je .. neprimjeren
<ivoks> trenutni sustav skolstva stvara studente koji postoje samo radi toga da bi bili studenti
<SilverSpace> dodobas: bas me malo prije hbogner probudio 
<ivoks> ne da bi nesto znali i imali prednost
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nego eto, zato da mogu reci da su bili na faksu
<ivoks> mene dijele 2 tjedna od diplome na GF-u
<igustin> DugiNos: ne studiraš radi trenutnog sustava školstva niti radi *nekih* poslodavaca, već radi sebe
<ivoks> struci koja dobrim dijelom nosi ekonomiju ove zemlje
<ivoks> i da me pitas sto se sve nalazi u zidu - nemam pojma
<igustin> ivoks: ne treba generalizirati
<ivoks> a dao sam sve ispite
<dodobas> s bolonjom su tek napravili sranje... kao treba brze izbaciti radnu snagu na trziste rada...
<DugiNos> igustin: upravo sam radi sebe i stao s studijem - zbog trenutnog sustava skolstva :(
<ivoks> isto kao i ja
<dodobas> onda niti prilagode program trzistu, niti pripreme trziste
<ivoks> kaj koji k trositi vrijeme na to
<igustin> imao sam zaposlene i ljude bez faksa, i ljude s pravih fakseva, i ljude s krivih fakseva
<ivoks> nista ne naucis
<igustin> a eto, ja se ne slažem, mislim da čovjek može naučiti onoliko koliko mu je stalo, neovisno o sustavu
<dodobas> faks je jedino mjesto gdje te se jos moze natjerati da naucis osnove matematike
<igustin> upravo o tome pričam
<dodobas> :)
<igustin> vidim velike razlike u temeljnim znanjima
<ivoks> igustin: da, postoje razlike u temeljnim znanjima, al to je nebitno
<ivoks> znanje se stekne
<ivoks> radne navike puno teze
<igustin> moje iskustvo pokazuje da ljudi bez faksa najčešće znaju više u startu, ali sporije napreduju i nemaju temeljna znanja i razumijevanje
<ivoks> a studenti imaju jako lose radne navike
<ivoks> jer nis ne rade do svoje 25
<igustin> ljudi koji prođu faks, čak i neovisno o uspjehu, pokazuju suprotno
<SilverSpace> igustin: yep yep 
<igustin> ivoks: ne treba generalizirati, nije to zato Å¡to je student, nego takav karakter i odgoj
<SilverSpace> slazem se
<DugiNos> igustin: Hmm, di su tu ljudi koji su uz rad poceli fax i disli ruke od njega (ja) ?
<DugiNos> *digli
<SilverSpace> DugiNos: pa kaj ne ucis
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> ivoks: kao što masa studenata visi po kafićima, partyjima i slično, isto tako dosta njih radi za firme
<ivoks> igustin: ja se dam kladiti s tobom da ovi koji brze uce imaju tehnicke srednje skole iza sebe, dok ovi sporiji imaju gimnazije
<DugiNos> SilverSpace: nisam ni na jedan ispit izasao i dobio manje od 4 , ako me to pitas :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ja sam sve matematike polagao na komisiji
<ivoks> sve 4
<ivoks> dodobas: kako vodis novcanik? kao bankovni racun?
<dodobas> da
<dodobas> sve su mi obicni racuni
<igustin> meni je manje bitno zna li netko CentOS/Ubuntu/PHP, sve se to može naučiti, ali ako netko ne kuži temeljnu matematiku, algoritme, protokole i ostalo... je već rpoblem
<ivoks> eto
<SilverSpace> DugiNos: ja ima samo upis i jedan dolazak na faks i to je sve odustao u samom pocetku a i zaratilo se hebiga
<ivoks> po mojem faksu, ja ne kuzim temeljnu matematiku
<dodobas> hehe, protokole... mos misliti
<ivoks> jer sam kreten isao toreme uciti s razumijevanjem
<ivoks> teoreme
<ivoks> umjesto da sam ih nabubao i izrecitirao kao ostali 'uspjesni studenti'
<DugiNos> SilverSpace: ti si od ekipe koja je to napravila da u CV moze staviti 'nesto fakulteta' , kak stvari danas stoje, razumijem to :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> DugiNos: ono imam index i bok
<SilverSpace> :)
<DugiNos> SilverSpace: Da, jako su dobri kao granicnici izmedju dvije vrste fascikala, na primjer
<ivoks> ja imam dva indexa :)
<DugiNos> Skoro koliko i moja baza :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mada kad gleda danas zao mi kaj to nisam tjerao 
<DugiNos> Pa, bilo bi ti pametnije nego da si isao na frontu, kad sad gledas, al nekak mi je draze da si odlucio ono kaj jesi :)
<DugiNos> bar mi cirilica nije obavezno pismo :) 
<DugiNos> Smijesno mi  je, gledam nekaj s zeninom sestrom, i zavrsimo na nekom cirilicnom dokumentu, mala ga ne zna procitati :)
<SilverSpace> pa ni ja 
<SilverSpace> em ga nismo bas ucili u skoli em ja nisam bio zainteresiran
<ivoks> Gdje novas odlazi
<ivoks> Taxes: 70%
<ivoks> jebate zivot
<dodobas> ja se trudim prisjetiti.... nekad sam znao kupiti i one novine 'Novosti' pa vjezbam :)
<ivoks> 28% Auto-gorivo
<ivoks> 2% hrana
<DugiNos> ivoks: taxes je samo ruta prema odredistu koje nam je nepoznato, zato vecinu i  peche placati ga
<ivoks> nije mi nepoznato
<DugiNos> znam :(
<ivoks> ali se prica da je porez 40%
<DugiNos> mhmm 
<ivoks> al ispada da je meni ipak 70% :)
<jelly> i jos pdv 25%
<ivoks> ma uzorak je premali, tek dva dana
<SilverSpace> smjesna je ova nasa vlad 
<SilverSpace> a
<DugiNos> da je porez kumulativno i 5% , opet je previse jer u stvari uope ne znamo tko trosi tu paru,i na kaj
<jelly> kralju desetinu, crkvi devetinu, to je samo 21.11%
<DugiNos> E, da imamo kralja, bilo bi i reda :)
<SilverSpace> ili glava na panju
<SilverSpace> hm hm http://www.index.hr/images3/7c08c97c-f6bb-436a-9695-b28306aa0999.jpg
<SilverSpace> ovo sa tabletima ne kuzim ni malo
<ivoks> APIs are not copyrightable
<ivoks> jao oraklju
<SilverSpace> svi se sad trude nakalemiti tipkovnice 
<ivoks> za 10 godina ce netko konacno izmisliti laptop
<ivoks> a za 20, tablet
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> pa za 30 opet laptop
<ivoks> za 5-10 godina ce netko reci 'ne, cloud je sranje, svako racunalo mora samo raditi; dovoljno su snazna da rade sve sama'
<obruT> nije stvar u cloudu da danasnja racunala nisu snazna
<obruT> nego bi trebalo biti jeftinije, lakse za odrzavanje, bolja utilizacija strojeva i slicno
<DugiNos> computing je kao i moda :) round round get arround :) Mislim, kaj danas imamo , a da fizikalni principi nisu izmisljeni 40ih, odnosno, koncepte kojinisu osmisljeni 70ih 
<DugiNos> samo se labele mijenjaju
<DugiNos> faladragibogek da je tak :)
<ivoks> tank je 500l
<ivoks> radius kretanja je 700km
<hbogner> ivoks, to neki tenk?
<ivoks> da, ove patrie
<hbogner> oni imaju 700l/700km
<ivoks> no, ista stvar :)
<ivoks> litra na km
<hbogner> sjecam se te cifre iz casopisa hrvatski vojnik, ko klinac sam ih citao od korica do korica
<hbogner> e to 1l/1km
<ivoks> da, to sam i ja citao ko klinac
<ivoks> bilo je dobrih tekstova
<hbogner> ivoks, bilo je to doba :D
<hbogner> onda su se takve stvari citale
<ivoks> ? pa bilo je puno tekstova o tehnologijama i oruzju
<hbogner> pa da
<jelly> dozvolite da se obratimo
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> analize zrakoplova i tenkova
<ivoks> ratne taktike
<hbogner> i brodova
<SilverSpace> jelly: lazanski 
<kil_kenny> miro...
<kil_kenny> ali to nije bilo u hr vojniku
<kil_kenny> narodna armija
<ivoks> jedne godine su kroz tri broja opisali oluju
<dodobas> bio je to dobar promotivan materijal :)
<ivoks> sto je koja brigada radila, kojim su se pravcima kretali itd
<dodobas> *propagandni
<dodobas> kako god
<ivoks> hrvatski vojnik?
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/sprijecite-ilegalne-letove-radi-vase-sigurnosti/618287.aspx
<ivoks> taj casopis ima manje politickih tema od plavog oglasnika
<jelly> lolwut?
<jelly> ilegalni preleti obale i turističkih atrakcija
<hbogner> hebem ti drzavu i zabranu snimanja iz zraka
<hbogner> sta im to smeta
<hbogner> ocu pravo na slobodno snimanje iz zraka
<hbogner> http://www.vecernji.hr/biznis/imate-ideju-ali-ne-kapital-osnujte-jednostavni-d-o-o-10-kn-clanak-416353
<hbogner> bas me zaniam kaj ce na kraju biti s tim
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/reporteri/razdragani-mladic-u-zoru-se-kupao-u-fontani-i-grlio-stabla-268337
<SilverSpace> lol
<hbogner> dobro sam stigo doma prije nego se kisa spustila
<hbogner> sad bas pada
<SilverSpace>  g. peuc u akciji :)) http://is.gd/xvl39z
<DugiNos> fakat bi htio doci do uzroka ovog: virtualne mi masine ( debian, ubuntu, centos, bez razlike) svakih 1h imaju razilazenje od cca 2s od time servera, kaj sve moze biti uzrok tome/di da citam ? 
<DugiNos> Naime, DB vremena mi se razilaze, a oni kaj to trose vele da se morati smanjiti toleranciju uskoro,pa .. 
<ivoks> razlika u frekvencijama izmedju guest i home osa
<DugiNos> mogu NTPati i svakih 10 min,ali mi je glupo 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, hebote pa kaj on nikad nije sjekiru drzo u rukama, izgleda nesposobno na tom filmu
<ivoks> ntpd drzi vrijeme stalno tocnim
<DugiNos> ivoks: moze neko stivo ? Naime, nisam uopce shvatio ovo s frekvencijama, cega ?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: vis da je usporeno 
<ivoks> http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1006072
<ivoks> pretpostavljam da koristis vmware
<SilverSpace> samo ono drugo drvo sjece na krivome mjestu
<hbogner> ma usporeno usmoreno, gledam udarce i nacin kako sjece
<DugiNos> hyper-v je host, nema veze, principi su valjda isti 
<hbogner> SilverSpace da, drugo savrseno sjece, taman da se nabijes na njega ko na kolac
<hbogner> koristi dvije ruke na toj maloj sjekirici
<Mmike> pa ti koristi virtualizaciju :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma ispravilo se kad je presjekao ali bi mu na savijenom mjestu puno prije puklo drvo jer je tu napregnuto i puca
<ivoks> SilverSpace: i tak vi unistavate parkova?
<DugiNos> Mmike: shogy radi u jednoj firmi koja zivi od virtualizacije i uzasno se ljuti kad mu kazem da zaklucujem da virtualizacija najvise koristi firmama koje ne mogu/ne znaju skalirati poslovne potrebe i hardver 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kakav park ??
<ivoks> SilverSpace: dotrscina, maksimir
<hbogner> SilverSpace, drvo se sijece kod panja, uvijek kod panja, ovako sao kasnije nekom zakompliciras zivot
<SilverSpace> sad se ni ne moze tuda voziti sumari ruse po dotki
<ivoks> Mmike: zelis reci da na hardveru sat uvijek ide tocno?
<hbogner> sto vise u razini zemlje
<DugiNos> Mmike opcenito voli pljuckati po virtualizaciji jer oni idu po principu cloudanja i homilanja zeljeza
<Mmike> ivoks, dobar pokusaj, al' fuk off, nemrem se prepucavat s tobom oko nicega i igrat C&C odjednom :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hebes tebe sad kaj si lud tam di je najdeblje :D
<hbogner> lol :d
<SilverSpace> ivoks: joj ti i unistavanje 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: dotrscina je zasticeni park
<SilverSpace> i da kaj sad
<ivoks> oni minusi na filmicu ukazuju na to sto ti govorim
<ivoks> dat cu i ja jedan
<Mmike> mogu ja vidjet filmic?
<ivoks> unistavanje drveca samo radi unistavanja...
<ivoks> jadno malo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://is.gd/xvl39z
<SilverSpace> ivoks: sve su porusili oni sami 
<SilverSpace> vec dvije godine sjeku sumu 
<ivoks> pusti ti ekipu koja odrzava
<SilverSpace> i to drvo bi odsjekla tad kad
<SilverSpace> jer ciste staze
<SilverSpace> odoh nesto baciti u kljun
<hbogner> SilverSpace, reci mu da postoji jedna stvar zvana maceta, ona je savrsena za takve male stabljike
<hbogner> srusim ono njegovo drvo u par zamaha, ispod 10
<jelly> lijepa kišica
<weshmashian> nadasve, naravno da nije padala dok sam u bircu sjedio sad
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<Mmike> jelly, mnogo lijepa!
<jelly> a treba na ručak otić
<dodobas> bas bi sad mogao dostavu naruciti :)
<hbogner> super, i sad frend zove dodji do mene, crko komp, taman kisa se spustila
<kil_kenny> gdje je kisa?
<SilverSpace> josipsb: poz i tebi
<josipsb> :)
<SilverSpace> sad je i ovdje pocela padati 
<ivoks> ovdje nis ne pada
<ivoks> suncano je :)
<ivoks> panzer general je najbolja igra ikad
<ivoks> al originalni
<ivoks> ne ovi novi
<SilverSpace> e da 
<SilverSpace> u too sa ulupao sate
<Mmike> dosadna
<Mmike> spora
<Mmike> turn-based
<Mmike> nema dinamike
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si sigurno volio i battle isle
<ivoks> nemam pojma sto je to
<SilverSpace> civilizacija
<ivoks> moja prva igra je bio screensaver u midnight commanderu
<ivoks> tj., norton commanderu
<ivoks> screensaver u NC-u je bilo moje prvo divljenje PC-u
<ivoks> onda je dosao f-19
<hbogner> civ1 na atariju
<hbogner> moja prva ozbiljna igra
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-19_Stealth_Fighter
<ivoks> ovo sam razbijao
<dodobas> c64... neki revolverasi...
<dodobas> na pc... tetris i onaj av (odbojka)
<dodobas> av mi je bio posebno drag 
<ivoks> mislim, imao sam ja i NES
<ivoks> i isao kod susjeda igrati se na spectrumu
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zW8jqQ7sDqs
<ivoks> commodore 64
<ivoks> kad je 64kb bilo wow
<ivoks> dodobas: nisi imao od ovog nocne more?
<ivoks> pa na kaj lice ovi likovi
<dodobas> ivoks: prekrasni su
<DugiNos> koja milina testirati restore backupa, mi-lina :)
<DugiNos> weshmashian: aj priznaj da to nikad ne radis :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mErEdWCSZtY
<ivoks> to te ja pitam
<SilverSpace> ovo mi je prva ozbiljna igra ne racunam tetris https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fif3mb3TkKc
<ivoks> sibali smo po iranu jos onda :)
<weshmashian> DugiNos: ofskroz :D ja ih samo restoram ;)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofM11nPzFo0
<ivoks> a ovo
<ivoks> na nintendu
<ivoks> muzika iz filma :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmGUzuSW5PU <- s tim sam se ja zaljubio u F1 :)
<hbogner> hebem ti palac, zivjele tablete protiv bolova
<weshmashian> DugiNos: zapravo, lazem, ni to ne radim, samo provjeravam da se kreiraju, drugi ih restoraju :D
<hbogner> danas je bilo bez lokalne anestezije
<hbogner> fuuuj
<SilverSpace> evo ti ga na http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/bioloski-tranzistori/116348.aspx
<SilverSpace> upravljnje uma 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: haha i ti se drogiras legaslno 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, legalno, ali max 3 dnevno smijem
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/direktor-morgan-stanleya-oni-koji-su-razgrabili-facebookove-dionice-su-naivcine/618302.aspx
<SilverSpace> bemti router 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj si to kupio :p
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nah...
<dodobas> mozda ako netko pokaze da ce se moci hackati i staviti neki linux na to
<SilverSpace> ide gore openwrt
<SilverSpace> zajebava me svakih dva tri sata
<dodobas> SilverSpace: no problems...
<SilverSpace> i to skroz cudno 
<SilverSpace> ne ubije svu vezu
<SilverSpace> vratio stari 
<SilverSpace> http://twitpic.com/9rkuxx
<SilverSpace> pa ti reci ka nas truju
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/zeni-iz-zagreba-na-racun-uplatili-32-milijarde-kuna
<hbogner> sta nisu fulali pa meni isplatili
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaMTSOI1Zk4
<hbogner> obruT, jesi ti spominjao ddr1 da ti treba
<hbogner> imas na njuzima 2x1gb za 150kn
<SilverSpace> hbogner: mislim da su mu to mali keksi od 1G 
<SilverSpace> kao Å¡tednja u f1 http://www.f1racing.com.hr/formula-1/cijene-motora-lete-u-nebo-sezonski-paket-od-2014-stajat-ce-18-milijuna-eura
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sumnjam da ce kupovati kekse od 2 giga, rijetki su i skupi
<hbogner> http://www.nabava.net/radna-memorija-ram__190?&se=3483,3465,3484
<hbogner> a i gledam bas nesto, ddr1 ljudi pikaju 4x1 gb rama
<hbogner> ddr2 4x2gb rama
<hbogner> ddr3 4x4gb rama
<hbogner> to su klasicne max vrijednosti sto sam za sad vidio
<SilverSpace> hbogner: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=ddr1+2gb
<SilverSpace> 2g je rijetko ali ima
<hbogner> hmm, vis ebay
<hbogner> jel netko preko njih kupovao ram?
<jelly> ima sto miliona razlicitih prodavaca na ebayu
<hbogner> ma preko ebay opcenito
<hbogner> za sad nisam nista za u komp kupovao
<hbogner> samo okolne sitnice
<hbogner> kako carina reagira na pakete od 400-600 kn
<hbogner> ili vise
<hbogner> do sad mi je max bilo 80 kn
<jelly> vjerojatno ce opalit carinu
<jelly> ovisi o zemlji odakle stize, carinskoj deklaraciji koju posiljatelj stavi gore, mijenama mjeseca
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> kaj je dolar na 6.14?
<ivoks> pfff
<jelly> sad će i euro skočit kad nam je moody downgradeao rejting
<ivoks> nece euro skocit, nego ce kuna potonut :)
<ivoks> kak se tijelovo zove na engleskom?
<ivoks> National Chocolate Ice Cream Day - June 7
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> za koju naciju?
<jelly> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tijelovo -> Drugi jezici -> English
<jelly> \o/
<jelly> Corpus Christi
<ivoks> Corpus Christi
<ivoks> tja
<jelly> , The Feast of
<ivoks> da vidimo kako cemo sad to pospajati
<ivoks> imam tri swap day jer sam dva put letio preko atlantika i radio za 1.5.
<ivoks> ubacim jedan dan godisnjeg u pon, 18.6.
<ivoks> i imam 8 dana u komadu
<ivoks> kaj 8, 10
<ivoks> il da radim u subotu, pa zamijenim za ponedjeljak
<ivoks> pa ne moram opce godisnji uzimat
<ivoks> i dobijem 9 dana
<jelly> 22.06. - 25.06. vrlo produzeni vikend
<ivoks> pa no
<ivoks> i 19., 20. i 21. si zamijenim za dana kada sam radio, a nisam trebao
<ivoks> kad sam spavao u avionu, ali sam letio radi posla, za vikend
<ivoks> i 1.5., praznik, a ja opet radio
<jelly> koliko ti sef da dana godisnjeg na godinu?
<ivoks> po nasem zakonu
<jelly> aha, minimala
<ivoks> pa ne bi bas rekao
<ivoks> svi s kojima radim su u SAD-u
<ivoks> pa kad je njima praznik, onda ja nemam sta raditi :D
<jelly> a dodaci za staz? ;-)
<ivoks> dobijem svake godine, da
<jelly> best of both worlds
<ivoks> da, nemrem se pozalit
<SilverSpace> hebemti koji tikvan mucim se vec 15min i ne kuzim zasto se ne mogu ssh spojit na router  
<SilverSpace> majmun nisam ga rebootao nakon promjena ip_a
<jelly> 🙈
<SilverSpace> na budala na kvadrat :)
<SilverSpace> ma*
<jelly> (http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f648/index.htm)
<ivoks> pa nemoj ga rebootat
<jelly> to se cudo ionako boota za 10 sekundi
<ivoks> ah, ruter
<ivoks> mislio sam da je ontopic :)
<jelly> mos si mislit!
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/jutarnji.png
<jelly> meni radi™
<jelly> SilverSpace: AdBlock ftw
<SilverSpace> jelly: nemam ga
<SilverSpace> jelly: www.crochef.com
<SilverSpace> Free space: 83% (4.46 MB) ne kuzim kak je to 83% od 8mb
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/XzXk8j
<dodobas> eh moj internetu ...
<jelly> lijepo nebo
<SilverSpace> kisa
<BotaniCar> windows 8 mi je rekao da mi je proc nekompatabilan s njim ( i5) lol
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: lol
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: jesi ga digo u virtualki ili ne?
<BotaniCar> nene, pokrenuo setup da cvidim sto bi nadogradnjaw7 htjela, s planom da ju prekinem
<Vjetar> bwah, mošda si pomiješao 32/64 verzije jednih i drugih windoza BotaniCar 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-02
<BotaniCar> ziher
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-03
<MmikeDOMA> mlj
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: legendo
<MmikeDOMA> sta bi? :)
<dodobas> prezivio si 7 dana :)
<dodobas> bravo :P
<MmikeDOMA> lol :)
<MmikeDOMA> idem sad
<MmikeDOMA> rostiljat
<MmikeDOMA> vidimo se :0
<ivoks> to te ja pitam
<ivoks> piknuo u desktop, upalio i to je to
<ivoks> svi ovi manuali i cdi mogu ravno u smece
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=mrezna-kartica-pci-e-d-link-dwa-556-802-11b-g-n-300mbps-za-bezicnu-mrezu&option=artikl&id_kategorija=053503&id_artikl=053.503.042
<ivoks> bit ce da sam kupio zadnji :)
<SilverSpace> i moj usb d-link isto tako 
<ivoks> nisam htio usb :/
<ivoks> sad mogu stroj na miru preseliti u radnu sobu u kojoj jos nemam kablovinje
<ivoks> pozdrav :)
<ivoks> world domination :)
<ivoks> moram u sibenik sutra otici kako bi si nabavio pravu stolicu jos
<SilverSpace> he :)
<SilverSpace> cuj zakljucak moga netjaka
<SilverSpace> u raju ima puno mrtvaca a on nije mrtav zato kaj vrag nikada ne umire
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> crkva bi se trebala zabrinuti
<ivoks> te svoje fore ne mogu vise ni djeci prodati :)
<ivoks> idem dalje prebacivati ured...
<SilverSpace> crkva se nema kaj brinuti
<SilverSpace> skupe vise vjernika nego dinamo na utakmici
<Vjetar> jutar
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-27
<Mmike> uf
<ivoks> bemti vrijeme...
<dodobas> yello
<budz0r_> jutro
<BotaniCar> uvijek zaboravim ostaviti kayako upaljen preko vikenda , da vidim 'oce mi browser pojesti sav RAM kao mmiketu 
<BotaniCar> jutro, junaci 
<SilverSpace> dan junacino
<Mmike> meni pojede u par sati
<jelly> .weather tresnjevka, zagreb
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 16.1°C (11:37 AM CEST on May 27, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 75%. Dew Point: 12.0°C. Pressure: 29.83 in 1010 hPa (Steady). 
<BotaniCar> Dijete mi krajem 6 mjeseca puni 2 godine. Juce sam dobio od grada zagreba 2gu  od 3 rate "pomoci za opremu novorodjencadi" .. za nevjerovat' .. nisam se nadao da cu te pare ikad vidjeti 
<civija> BotaniCar: prvo, drugo, trece? 
<BotaniCar> civija: prvo ; kaj to smije imati veze ?
<civija> ma ne :)
<civija> nego samo pitam da znam koju si svotu dobio :)
<civija> ja necu dobit nista ...
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ? 
<civija> nisam 5 godina prijavljen u zagrebu
<BotaniCar> A svotu bi ti bacio u pvt da ima smisla, ovak mi se mozes ili nasmijati, ili biti ljubomoran - bolje onda da nikaj ne znas :)
<civija> iako placam porez, prirez i sve ostalo
<BotaniCar> Ne placas dovoljno dugo ! :) 
<civija> jesam 5 godina i vise :)
<civija> ali mi prebivaliste nije zg
<BotaniCar> Onda ne vazi :) 
<civija> morat cu svratit do rodijaka Milana pa ga pitat kako to moze tako
<civija> da malo popricamo u cetri oka
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, kak je ovaj put za manje od 2 godine skoro pa namirio mene, a tebe ne :)
<civija> a jos nista ni rodjaci ni nista
<civija> nije to posteno
<jelly> civija: pa jel bitno gdje ti je prebivaliste ako Bandicu placas prirez
<civija> jelly: ocito da
<civija> na osobnoj ne pise zg adresa i mozes se jebat
<SilverSpace> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-xwrCNjONyeM/UaIh8DwKxEI/AAAAAAAAFtc/3u_KZpzIlQI/s800/nimbusomg.gif
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/ubuntu-nimbus-pc-delayed-design-detailed
<SilverSpace> lijepo ali preskupo
<BotaniCar> jelly: bitno je. Bandinjo je ( jednom, po meni, ispravno) odlucio da pare koje moze uloziti u javne WCe ne ulaze u ljude koji mu ne obitavaju u zupaniji.
<BotaniCar> Ima GraCko Poglavarstvo u svakoj zupaniji, nek daju ljudima, ne mora Zg svima 
<jelly> BotaniCar: Bandinjo nije cuo za "boraviste"?
<BotaniCar> jelly: boraviste nije isto.
<jelly> ok, onda idem prebaciti prirez pod Pulu, bas me zanima hoce li proci
<BotaniCar> Ako prebacis prebivaliste, hoce
<jelly> prebivaliste je oduvijek tamo
<jelly> boraviste however je ovdje
<BotaniCar> Onda zakljucujem da si (pre)dobra dusica kad filas Zg proracun,a ne moras. Znam da ja ne bi
<SilverSpace> pa di si prijavljen 
<BotaniCar> ima kaj brze od grepa ? :) 
<SilverSpace> gripa
<BotaniCar> rekao sam mu da pretrazi sve u /var/log trazeci string .. /var/log ima oko 10gb 
<SilverSpace> is
<jelly> SilverSpace: prijavljen sto, prebivaliste ili boraviste?
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti si rekao da si promijenim locale u C , imas jos koji takav hint ? D:
<jelly> BotaniCar: grep ne zna po .gz, -> zgrep
<BotaniCar> !!! fakat ! zato je i zavrsil tak brzo :) 
<SilverSpace> ovi iz Dx nisu normalni narucih pet artikala i sad mi svaki drugi dan salju po jedan :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: prebivaliste valjda po njemu se placaju prirezi i porezi 
<BotaniCar> erm, moj zgrep ne podrzava "-R" :)
<jelly> faaaajnd
<BotaniCar> find . -name "*.gz" -exec zgrep -H 'PATTERN' \{\} \; !!
<SilverSpace> koji Primat http://is.gd/kSIrsM
<jelly> BotaniCar: also paralelimizimizacije sa -exec 
<BotaniCar> Nevjerojatno .. ova umosklepina koju koristim kao firewall /ID u nekom vremenskom periodu zapise jedan string u syslog i poslije provjerava jel taj string tamo gdje mora biti i alarmira me ako nije ili je pomaknut .. i sad vec neko vrijeme ne zapisuje nikaj u syslog, a salje alarm kao da je zapisala i obrisano je .. 
<BotaniCar> i always get cornercases 
<SilverSpace> ali sad kad bi rekli Primat= "među prvima, odličan, plemenit" (lat) :) 
<jelly> SilverSpace: "majmun"
<BotaniCar> Ima tko preporuku za nekakav web frontend u kojem mogu gledati rsyslog-ove unose ? Probao sam "LogAnalyzer" i rusi mi se na vecem datasetu. Splunk (free) mi nemre proparsati sve kaj imam jer je limitiran na 500Mb/day
<jelly> plati?
<SilverSpace> koliko cu puta reci da obozavam openwrt 
<SilverSpace> :) do onda kad mi se ne skrsi 
<BotaniCar> jelly: prije nego se na to odvazim, probao bi nekaj dzabe, imas prijedlog kakav ? 
<jelly> nemam
<BotaniCar> Fala, ipak :) 
<BotaniCar> Probal netko logzilla-u  ? 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/nautilus.png
<SilverSpace> kak bi Recent preveo 
<SilverSpace> Aktualno ili Nedavno
<SilverSpace> Recent files > Nedavno korištene datoteke 
<SilverSpace> Recent > Nedavno
<Vlado9A3CY> pokusao sam zatvoriti prozor na krizic od te slike... i nece pa nece :D
<Vlado9A3CY> Recentne datoteke :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebemti prevod u linuxu kad sve kaj je u nautilusu nije u istom prevodu 
<dzl-r> jel koristi tko Chromium
<SilverSpace> yep
<Vlado9A3CY> dzl-r, naravno
<dzl-r> imam pitanjce jedno
<dzl-r> http://i.imgur.com/jWrQ4uf.png
<SilverSpace> Verzija 25.0.1364.160 Ubuntu 13.04 (25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3)
<dzl-r> google, face i yt mi nekad pokazuju da stranica nije sigurna lol
<dzl-r> ovaj donji lokot
<dzl-r> sa slike
<dzl-r> rijetko kad je zelen, jel to neki problem? :D
<Vlado9A3CY> ja nemam tih problema :)
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh odmoriti... see you all later
 * Vlado9A3CY is away :)
<dzl-r> sve je update-ano koliko moze bit
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: ovisi na kakve ides stranice
<SilverSpace> :)
<dzl-r> pa kazem ti nekad mi i na google-u pokaže da nešto nije u redu s tim ssl-om
<civija> dzl-r: mozes to ignorirati
<civija> to ovisi o certifikatu
<civija> zeleno oznacavaju EV certifikate
<SilverSpace> ljudi su jedine zivotinje koje se jebu istospolno 
<SilverSpace> iz dosade
<dzl-r> SilverSpace zanimljiva činjenica
<dzl-r> lol
<jelly> SilverSpace: rijetko se koja zivotinja jebe iz dosade vako i onako
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_ARvTj2b0XA#!
 * jelly vidio macka kak skace na drugog macka
<SilverSpace> jelly: ljudi ljudi :)
<jelly> i pse koji skacu na bilo kaj
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Sexy Naked Girl  on  Motocycle - Bike, Views: 32934, Rating: 95.428572%
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sld-64ko_Uk
<datase> jelly: Title: SIXPACK - Crveni Makovi, Views: 67325, Rating: 97.303372%
<Mmike> jebote
<Mmike> veli vip da sam iskoristio minute
<Mmike> ukljucene u pretplatu
<Mmike> 500 minuta sam iskoristio!
<Mmike> o, nononono
<jelly> djizs, 20 godina proslo od http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kaup_07z8g
<SilverSpace> i jeso li 
<datase> jelly: Title: Overflow - "Dorothy" T.R.I.P./Croatia Records, Views: 23291, Rating: 97.3913%
<Mmike> mysql is crap
<Mmike> a fact
<jelly> nowai
<ravilov> jel netko zna sta je sa static.php.net?
<Ivann> dobro vece
<Vlado9A3CY> Ivann, dobra vecer i tebi
<Ivann> od danas mi se ne moze vise spojiti 12.04 na wireless
<Ivann> sa zicom je sve ok
<Ivann> ako mi netko moze pomoci
<Ivann> i rezumije se u to
<Vlado9A3CY> jesi li provjerio postavke?
<Ivann> da iwconfig i ifconfig sve ok
<Ivann> samo mi stoji na configuring interface i onda nista
<Ivann> wlan0 mi je up u ifconfigu
<Ivann> nikako da mi dodjeli ip adresu ni nista...a u network manageru je namjesten i dhcp i sve ok
<Ivann> nista nije dirano pa mi nije jasno
<Vlado9A3CY> wireles router na kojeg se spajas je tvoj ili susjedov? :)
<Ivann> moj normalno :)
<Ivann> singal na 100%
<Ivann> pa svaki dan ga koristim
<Ivann> cak sam reinstall compat drivera i reboot i po googleu isao
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda ti je internet provider updejtao firmware i promijenio wireless postavke, to s emeni jednom dogodilo
<Ivann> da bio sam 192.168.1.1
<Ivann> sve je ok sto se toga tice
<Ivann> u t-comu sam radio oko godinu pa sto se tice routera znam namjestiti
<Ivann> i ne razumijem da samo tako ode :)
<Ivann> nel najbolje reinstall jedan a?
<Ivann> jel*
<Vlado9A3CY> ne znam... meni je na bivsem laptopu izgorio TX od wireles kartice
<Vlado9A3CY> probaj pokrenuti live ubuntu ...
<Ivann> ma da ali je ocitava i ona radi....radi i sa aircrackom-ng i injection i skenira sve okolo....
<Vlado9A3CY> s cd-a ili usb sticka ...
<Ivann> nego nesto sa konfiguracijom ga zeza
<Ivann> probao sam i wicd instalirati
<Vlado9A3CY> pa ako tamo sve radi okay, znaci da si nesto s postavkama previdio
<Ivann> isto nece
<Ivann> pa da
<Ivann> a tu bas nisam tako iskusan
<Ivann> znam se manualno spojiti na wireless i sve ali ne znam gdje su postavke ostale i kako ih mjenjam
<Ivann> svaka pomoc je dobrodosla
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren pa cu izvaditi svoj laptop, ovdje na ovom kompu nemam wireless... samo malo ...
<Ivann> jel mogu mozda cjeli network manager reinstall?
<Ivann> ok hvala
<Ivann> btw ovo je kubuntu...ne znam dali su razliciti network manageri
<Ivann> samo ne vjerujem da mi ni network ni novo instalirani wicd ne rade
<Ivann> nesto je drugo vjer
<Vlado9A3CY> ne znam za kubuntu ...
<Ivann> pa sve je isto u sustavu samo ima kde a ne gnome/unity
<Vlado9A3CY> znam da sam nekad znao imati jednakih poteskoca dok sam imao bas kubuntu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali to je bilo na starom laptopu...
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda sam imao i hardversku gresku ...
<Ivann> nista vec mi se ovo jednom dogodilo....pa cu opet podatke na vanjski hard i reinstall kao i uvijek :(
<Vlado9A3CY> uglavnom, ubuntu ne bi trebao imati s tim poteskoca... za kubuntu ne znam
<Ivann> hvala ti puno stvarno na pokusaju
<Ivann> imao sam i na ubuntu-u
<Vlado9A3CY> dakle... otvori network connections i klikni na wireless tab
<Ivann> mislim da je mozda atherosova ta kartica
<Ivann> eto wireless tab otvoren
<Vlado9A3CY> klikni na svoju wireless mrezu i onda Edit
<Ivann> da jesam
<Vlado9A3CY> pise ti tvoj SSID vjerojatno... je li tako?
<Vlado9A3CY> Mode Infrastructure
<Ivann> da noramlno
<Ivann> interface any
<Vlado9A3CY> MTU Automatic
<Ivann> tako je
<Ivann> pod sec je sve ok
<Ivann> sifra valja
<Ivann> i dobra enkripcija
<Ivann> odabrana
<Vlado9A3CY> okay... a sada klikni na IPv$ settings
<Ivann> automatic(dhcp)
<Vlado9A3CY> pardon... IPv4 :)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay ...
<Ivann> da skuzio sam :)
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren
<Vlado9A3CY> Available to all users? :)
<Ivann> nemam taj tab
<Vlado9A3CY> to nije tab...
<Ivann> opcija :)
<Vlado9A3CY> to je meni dolje lijevo kvadratić koji odaberem ili ne :)
<Vlado9A3CY> da
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Ivann> nemam
<Ivann> samo ipv4 is required for this connection kvadratic
<Ivann> koji je oznacen normalno
<Vlado9A3CY> okay ...
<Ivann> :)
<Ivann> ej da te ne zez vise idem reinstall a :)
<Ivann> ?
<Vlado9A3CY> i sada si pogledaj postavke za wireless security ...
<Ivann> pa ako ne valja sifra onda mi izbaci upozorenje odmah i to sam probao
<Vlado9A3CY> pa probaj se spojiti ...
<Ivann> a sucurity je wpa/wpa2 personel sto i je
<Vlado9A3CY> zatvori taj manager ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i probaj se spojiti...
<Ivann> opet vec 20-ak sec stoji configuring interface
<Ivann> tako ostane oko min i onda samo izbaci not connected
<Vlado9A3CY> bit ce da si nesto posemerio s ovim programima za snifanje :)
<Ivann> hehe moguce
<Ivann> samo ne bi trebali to moci raditi
<Vlado9A3CY> otvori terminal ...
<Ivann> done
<Vlado9A3CY> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Ivann> to sam vec oko 20ak puta
<Ivann> probao
<Ivann> :)
<Ivann> mislio sam da mozda ima neki conf file ili nesto
<Ivann> da vratim na default nekako ili...
<Vlado9A3CY> nisam skuzio sto si mi rekao kad sam te pitao jesi li probao sa zivim linuxom?
<Ivann> da nisam
<Vlado9A3CY> probaj ...
<Ivann> moram flashat usb pa cu isprobati
<Vlado9A3CY> bar ces biti siguran da ti ja hardware okay
<Ivann> ali nije ovo prvi put ovako
<Ivann> mozda si u pravu da mi aircrack-ng poremeti
<Ivann> ali da mi hw ne radi nebi mi radio ni sniffer koji skenira mreze i sve
<Ivann> ajde hvala i laku noc
<Vlado9A3CY> ja ne koristim takve programe ...
<dzl-r> snifam samo glu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-28
<dodobas> yello
<jelly-home> olleh
<dodobas> ne znam jeste videli... http://it-ebooks.info/
<obruT> dodobas: jel to legalno ? :)
<dodobas> obruT: koliko znam... kopi/pjest linkova je legalan.. ne moras ga otvoriti :P
<dodobas> a za sadrzaj... kao da je ekipa kupila sve te knjige... sve su s njihovim potpisom
<dodobas> pa sad dijele s prijateljima... sta ja znam
<jelly-home> preventivno prijaviti O'Reillyju pa nek oni provjere
<dodobas> jelly-home: definitivno
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtPrgJMJWKM
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Hladno pivo - Na ovim prostorima (Official Video), Views: 16363, Rating: 97.669906%
<ivoks> zna netko di covjek danas moze nabaviti debian squeezy iso?
<ivoks> nasao
<budz0r> vecina debianovaca je za systemd u debianu
<budz0r> mozda nesto i bude
<budz0r> jedan od "Top concerns": I have a problem with systemd upstream and/or Lennart in particular (weight: 87)
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> to je jako veliki concern
<jelly> Subject: Zoran: Hrvatski Telekom is looking for candidates like you.
<jelly> budz0r: taj lik je nedokazivi idiot; pitanje je dal preteze kvaliteta i korisnost softvera, ili cinjenica da se s njim ne da razgovarat
<budz0r> jelly: ma znam, ali imas mnogo podjeljenih misljenja, nekima je pak on zakon
<jelly> dok ne moras pricat s njim
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> razmazeni klinac
<budz0r> na onom videu od neki dan kaj je bio na kanalu, 27c3, nije imao bas neke argumente protiv onog svabe
<budz0r> a i malo je pun sebe
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> 'gdjica Zlomislis ne mislis nista lose o...'
<ivoks> hm... teoretski, 11% biraca moze mijenjati ustav
<jelly> da, ako ostali ne izađu
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> lose...
<ivoks> naime, ustav moze mijenjati 2/3 zastupnika u parlametnu
<obruT> ima netko za preporucit neki jeftini ethernet usb adapter koji ootb radi na linuxu ?
<ivoks> ili pola od izaslih biraca
<ivoks> to je malo kontradiktorno, s obzirom da i zastupnike biraju biraci
<jelly> pa nije, zastupnike isto može izabrati vrlo malo birača
<jelly> obruT: 100 ili 1000?
<obruT> apsolutno svejedno
<obruT> sto manje para, to bolje :)
<obruT> koristit ce se rijetko, ali kad zatreba, bit ce neprocjenjivo
<obruT> recimo, treba sad odma :)
<BotaniCar> Kak mi nekad IRC supporteri idu nakua. I kad nisu na #debian :)
<BotaniCar> Imao sam problem, pitam ljude, pitaju me nazad kaj imam u logu , velim im da nish ( where nish == servis misli da uspjesno servira svoje) i dobijem nazad "but surely logs have some errors" :) 
<BotaniCar> je, ima gresaka, samo ih moj e oko i grep ignoriraju .. 
<BotaniCar> psmtr
<jelly> obruT: Meni Radi™ ovaj http://dx.com/p/usb-2-0-3-port-hub-with-rj45-ethernet-network-lan-adapter-20cm-cable-51436
<jelly> ali sam namjerno trazio neki sa ekstra usb portovima
<jelly> eh, sold out
<SilverSpace> lol SANADER JE REKAO JE DA JE U RODU S MIMAROM I DA ZATO IMA KOLEKCIONARSKI DUH'
<SilverSpace> lopov jedan i drugi
<jelly> BotaniCar: pokazes im logove as-is, tak da znaju da se ne pravis pametan
<BotaniCar> jelly: dok bi obfuscate-al logove vec bi nova verzija debiana izasla :) 
<BotaniCar> Ali, da, imas pravo 
<jelly> nemoj ih obfuscatat
<budz0r> za obitelj: http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/954798_577025372319381_1526429479_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa oderali bi me ko jarca da se zbog mojih objava logova nekaj desi :) Naj me tak zezat' 
<jelly> tjah, kakve to logove imash
<jelly> budz0r: lady in reeeeeeeed is holding my fridge
<jelly> time RSYNC_PASSWORD=ITebeSamSitKafano /usr/bin/rsync -PpogtrL --inplace [...]
<jelly> -potrgL je zgodan mnemonik
<obruT> jelly: zvuci kao da ce izvrsenje komande preci bez problema :)
<jelly> symlink has no referent: "/var/local/mailman2.1/archives/private/helpdesk/Week-of-Mon-20280724/index.html"
<jelly> problema ima, fale mejlovi iz 2028.
<jelly> (softver vjeruje onom sto pise u Date zaglavlju)
<BotaniCar> -PpogtrL !!!
<SilverSpace> kak su se u McLarenu zahebali kaj nisu uzeli Kobayashia
<dodobas> SilverSpace: why ?
<dodobas> pa ne mogu samo tako gumbeka izbaciti
<SilverSpace> umjesto Pereza za ovu sezonu 
<dodobas> ma kakvi...
<SilverSpace> gumbek tak i tak leti uskoro
<dodobas> Perez je puno bolji od gumbeka
<SilverSpace> Kobayashi i Honda pun pogodak bi bio 
<dodobas> u autu koji je za K...
<dodobas> radi cuda...
<dodobas> gumbek je uvijek bio vozac 'srece'
<SilverSpace> ma je ali su to trebali drugacije odigrati sigurno su znali da im se vraca honda 
<dodobas> znali su samo da nemaju nikoga za 2015+
<dodobas> honda je dosla njima... ne mcl hondi
<SilverSpace> Perez bi se jos jednu sezonu kalio u losem bolidu 
<dodobas> pa i sad to radi... ne vidim problem :)
<dodobas> jedini je problem sto gumbek nije ..... development vozac
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zato i velim trebali su za ovu sezonu uzeti Kamujia
<dodobas> njemu samo daj volan i reci u kojem smjeru se vozi
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a eto... napisi im email :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> doci ce Kamuji u Ferari
<SilverSpace> masa dobija nogu
<dodobas> je... prije ce bianchi onaj...
<dodobas> koji i je ferarri young driver... te mu placaju da vozi u Marussi
<BotaniCar> "if they have debian women stickers in 7-10cm size" huh, debian-chick naljepnice ? :) 
<BotaniCar> "delayed due to some reason" :) https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/970611_500159840053588_1876882262_n.jpg
<ivoks> tak u japanu
<ivoks> reason: passanger injury
<ivoks> a lik se bacio pod vlak
<ivoks> passenger
<BotaniCar> pas-avenger :) 
<jelly> ivoks: prosla ga ljutnja.
<jelly> pass anger injury
<obruT> super je python obzirom na to sto nudi, ali dokumentacija je fakat smece... vec godinama koristim doticni i uvijek naletim na neka sranja :P
<jelly> perldoc ftw
<obruT> perl koristim samo jos kod odrzavanja starog koda kojeg sam pisao... ali nove stvari nema sanse radit u njemu...
<dodobas> obruT: what seems to be the problem 
<dodobas> link or STFU
<obruT> pa problem je sa standardnom dokumentacijom doci do toga kako kad dobijes httperror doci do headera
<obruT> mislim, nasao sam kako doci do toga, ali ne putem standardne dokumentacije
<dodobas> link...
<dodobas> obruT: i zasto pobogu ne koristis 'requests'
<obruT> kakav vrazji requests ?
<dodobas> http://docs.python-requests.org/en/latest/index.html
<obruT> aha
<obruT> jel to radi ok s cookieima i pizdarijama ?
<dodobas> nije aha... nego 'pip install requests'
<dodobas> to radi... 
<obruT> drugo pitanje
<obruT> radi li ovo bez da moras instalirati u standardni pythonpath ?
<obruT> odnosno da li je pure python
<obruT> naime, ovo sto radim ce se vrtiti na opskurnim masinama di nema instalacije niceg novog na sistemske stvari
<dodobas> python je ... a sad path... radi tamo di ga stavis...
<obruT> btw. jel to python2 kompatibilno ?
<obruT> hmm, pise 2.6-3.3... trebalo bi biti
<dodobas> je ako ne korsisti python 2.5 -> redhat centos 4 ili koji vec
<dodobas> isto 'standardno u produkciji' :)
<obruT> da, moglo bi se dogodit da je stari python na tim strojevima :P
<obruT> to je onak produkcija aka telekom grade produkcija :)
<obruT> kad se instalira NE DIRA SE :)
<dodobas> onda si sretan ako imas python > 1
<obruT> nist, thanx za link, proucit cu i mozda koristit u buducim projektima, a za ovo sam osudjen na urllib i uzasno nelogicno komplicirane python pizdarije
<obruT> al ono, naviko sam na njih :)
<civija> obruT: isporuci im svoju python instalaciju i source i sve :)
<civija> tako mi radimo
<civija> najnoviji python koji imaju je 2.4 :)
<jelly> RHEL4 je ionako end-of-life sa 2012-12-31
<jelly> civija: a ko im onda krpa rupe u tom pythonu?
<civija> jelly: isti onaj ko krpe rupe u rhel 3 instalaciji :)
<civija> nitko
<civija> a mi ako otkrijemo nesto pokrpamo i isporucimo kroz neki service pack ili sl.
<dodobas> evo ga... vratio se Mario :)
<dodobas> we can rejoice
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj citam da je Dell otpilil openstack ? 
<SilverSpace> hm openelec crko update nije proso 
<obruT> bwaahahahahahaha :) http://i.imgur.com/Sb2M5Qo.jpg
<SilverSpace> obruT: ??
<SilverSpace> kak su to uspjeli prekrenuti
<obruT> to i mene zanima :)
<obruT> kak je to uspjelo past :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: sumnjam
<ivoks> BotaniCar: dapace, cini se da ulaze dodatne napore
<ivoks> BotaniCar: http://www.dell.com/Learn/us/en/uscorp1/secure/2013-05-20-dell-openstack-windows-server-hyper-v?c=us&l=en&s=corp
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nemoj mijesati 'dell odustao od izrade vlastitog public clouda i radje ce platiti nekome drugome da mu to napravi' s 'dell odustao od openstacka'
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si ozbiljno razmatrao carbon, right? odnosno, ubuntu gore radi bez blema?
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.kolektiva.hr/zagreb/inova-mini-aircon-052013.html?a_aid=EPH_Gorila&a_bid=43eb76be
<ivoks> zasto ne bi radio?
<ivoks> Mmike: ozbiljno sam razmatrao, da
<Mmike> nemam pojma, citao malo, vele da radi
<Mmike> znam da si ti istrazio detaljno pa mi lakse tebe pitati :)
<ivoks> suspend to ram desktop
<ivoks> milina
<jelly> SilverSpace: nisu preokrenuli nego su ploce od dignutog poda preslabe i bar jedna je pukla
<jelly> ivoks: jeste, ko ce gasit kompjutor navecer kad mozes suspedat i sutra nastavit
<jelly> wifi down; sleep 2; sudo pm-suspend; sleep 4; wifi; sleep 12; vpn; restart nut-server; pkill wmnut; wmnut &!
<Mmike> jelly: that's so old :)
<Mmike> jelly: ja kliknem i suspenda mi se :)
<Mmike> doduse, ubuntu svako tolko neka verzija ubuntua to ima potrgano (onda se vade da u biti nvidia driveri to sjebu), al' onda tu verziju ubuntua preskocis :)
<Mmike> lose je jedino kad nemas bateriju, pa suspend to ram nema smisla
<jelly> kak to mislis, nemas bateriju
<Mmike> inace, suspend-to-disk/ram koristim valjda od ubuntua 6.10
<Mmike> jelly: a nemam, osla
<Mmike> jelly:  ne isplati mi se kupovat novu, kupit cu si novi laptop
<jelly> Mmike: pa govorimo o desktopu
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> desktop
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> zasto bi itko ikad gasio desktop?
<jelly> zato sto a) buci b) trosi struju
<SilverSpace> hm na jednoj mi kartici prode upgrade a na drugoj kernel panic ?
 * jelly ima bateriju i na desktopu, al drzi 25 minuta
<jelly> i strga se driver nakon suspenda, to je onaj dio sa restart nut-server; pkill wmnut; wmnut &!
<jelly> (nut je UPS manadjer)
<SilverSpace> hm copy paste sa kartice na karticu i radi 
<SilverSpace> opa 3.9 kernel na openelec
<SilverSpace> rpi 
<jelly> moram kolegi objasnit da ne treba pisat jezik implementacije u ime skripte... /opt/scripts/perl_sql_backup_check.pl
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpa7AQsx7Xw
<datase> jelly: Title: International Karate (Chipophone), Views: 22344, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> .....
<datase> _ >o_/ _ _ _ \_o< _ \_o< _ _ _ >o_/ _
<ivoks> kad ti closed source kompanije postanu draze od nekih open source
<ivoks> .....
<datase> /º\ . <º> . \o/ . <o/\o> . _.-°-._
<jelly> ivoks: kad im proizvodi bolje rade?
<ivoks> ne, kada ti ugled ove open source toliko padne da je to tuzno
<ivoks> radje bi suradjivao s microsoftom i sco-om nego nekim open source kompanijama
<jelly> ovo potonje ce bit tesko
<ivoks> heh
<jelly> zadnja firma koja se zvala "sco" je prosle godine likvidirana, afair
<ivoks> mislim da se jos uvijek razvlace po sudu
<ivoks> nesto sam bio citao...
<ivoks> http://www.sco.com/company/profile.html
<ivoks> strasno
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tijelovo
<ivoks>  Augustinska redovnica sv. Julijana iz samostana kod Liegea u Belgiji, imala je viđenje punog mjeseca, na kojem je opazila mrlju. Puni mjesec je protumačila kao Crkvu, a mrlju kao nedostatak blagdana, kojim bi se častio Presveti oltarski sakramenat. Na njezinu molbu, mjesni je biskup za svoju biskupiju uspostavio blagdan, koji se na početku zvao blagdan Euharistije.
<ivoks> danas bi ju zatvorili zbog konzumiranja teskih droga
<dodobas> yello
<jelly-home> ivoks: neukom covjeku ce halucinacije od droge i vizija zvucati ko isti kufer; katolicka crkva zato ima grde protokole za provjere vizija, cuda i slicnih fenomena
<SilverSpace> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mark-Shuttleworth-Says-that-Microsoft-Had-the-Right-Vision-with-Windows-8-356270.shtml
<obruT> kvragu, ne znam koji tv da kupim :P gledam vec dva mjeseca i nikako se odlucit :P
<budz0r> obruT: kupi neki na koji mozes linux instalirat :)
<obruT> pa sad, imam na htpc-u linux pa ono, sta ce mi na tvu :)
<obruT> tv ce ionako biti veliki monitor za htpc :)
<budz0r> pusti ti to
<budz0r> dobro dodje
<obruT> sto vise citam o tim tv-ovima, sve manje znam :P
<obruT> namjerio sam se na LED, plazmu bih preskocio iako ima bolju sliku, a onda ispada da svi ledovi nizeg cjenovnog ranga (citaj do 4kkuna) imaju problema s motion blurom/ghostingom i slicnim pizdarijama :P
<obruT> taman se namjerim na model, vec ga skoro kupim i naletim na negativne review-ove, nabijem ih
<dzl-r> obruT: To si dobro rekao.Sto vise citam o njima, manje znam.
<obruT> nist, odoh sanjati tv, dijagonale, response time, ghosting, clouding i ostale ficure :P
<obruT> laku noc...
<Vlado9A3CY> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-29
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> kladim se da je Astemd isto na hetzneru :)
<Astemd> Siemens 505 zamijenjen s onim 783, s kojim nisam toliko zadovoljan
<Astemd> ali ni hosting mi nije u Njemačkoj :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine ! 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: samo znam sto procitam: http://www.networkworld.com/news/2013/052013-dell-cloud-269969.html -  Dell has dramatically shifted its cloud computing strategy, canceling plans it once had to launch a public cloud service based on the OpenStack open source platform. Mozes ti reci da nisu digli ruke od njega vec samo prepustili implementaciju drugima, ali meni je to isto 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: public cloud
<BotaniCar> ae
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mozes na prste jedne ruke nabrojati public cloudove
<ivoks> to je kao da kazes da je vmware digo ruke od virtualizacije jer ne pruza javnu uslugu virtualizacije
<ivoks> dell je htio napraviti ono sto je napravio hp sa hpcloud.com
<ivoks> pa su odustali
<BotaniCar> mislim da ti paralela nije na mjestu. Okrenuli su citavu strategiju naglavacke, samo to kazem.
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne, nisu
<obruT> ja sam cuo da je na zadnjoj HP konferenciji ekipa iz HP-a tvrdila da je cloud smece i da se od tog treba odustat :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nemoj na temelju jedne vijesti ocjenjivati neciju strategiju
<BotaniCar> kak nisu, prva najava je bila jedno, a sadasnja strategija je 'mi vam damo konektor, vi se spojite di vam drago' 
<ivoks> obruT: HP je velika firma i unutar nje imas frakcije
<BotaniCar> i, nije to jedna vijest, ova mi je bila na vrhu gugla kad sam jutros vidio da si odgovorio 
<ivoks> obruT: cak i unutar cloud odjela imas suprostavljene strane koje se natjecu jedna s drugom
<ivoks> BotaniCar: dell ulaze u openstack vec zadnjih 3-4 godine, otkako se isti pojavio
<BotaniCar> i, cloud je smece, to i ja kazem. I desktope ne treba gasiti 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: razvili su alate za openstack
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nista ja od tog ne sporim.
 * obruT je za povratak tekstualnih terminala i mainframeova
<ivoks> BotaniCar: plasirali na trziste laptope koji omogucavaju jednostavnije postavljanje vlastitih aplikacija na cloud
<ivoks> BotaniCar: napravili usluge oko odrzavanja
<ivoks> BotaniCar: potpisali ugovore s raznim firmama
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sad nabrajas sve sto vec stoji u clanku
<ivoks> BotaniCar: sudjeluju u razvoju openstacka aktivno
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jedino od cega su odustali je ganjanje HPcloud i EC2-a
<ivoks> odustali su od onoga gdje novca ni nema
<BotaniCar> sto je bila jedina prava novost ( IMO ) 
<ivoks> odustali su od onoga sto vecina smatra da je 'cloud'
<ivoks> a to je offload nekih servisa nekome drugome
<ivoks> to nije cloud, to je samo jedna vrsta - public cloud
<ivoks> novac je u privatnim cloudovima, vjeruj mi
<ivoks> i to nemali novac
<BotaniCar> Pa, u praksi to meni i vecini vlasnika 'cvjecarna d.o.o.' i je cloud. Niej mi cloud to sto mi hw vendor daje predisntaliran pristek na MS Azure, ili sto mi moze supportati taj pristek 
<ivoks> ti i vecina vlasnika 'cvjecarna d.o.o.
<ivoks>  ' nosite manje od 1% trzista
<ivoks> we don't give a fuck about you :)
<ivoks> eto vam amazon, pa se igrajte :D
<BotaniCar> Naravno da je novac u privatnim cloudovima , ne znam ( jos uvijek ) za ijednu kompaniju iz konzervativnijih industrija , koja bi bila spremna staviti osjetljive podatke u tudju platformu te vrste
<ivoks> :))))
<ivoks> iznenadio bi se kad bi ti nabrojao imena
<BotaniCar> ivoks: malo te globalizacija lupila u glavu :) Takvi k'o ti i ja ti pol drzave nosimo na kicmi. A ako izuzmemo angazman u canonicalu, i ti si cvjecarna 
<ivoks> prilicno sam siguran da koristis usluge/proizvode mnogih kompanija koje drze stvari u 'cloudu'
<BotaniCar> Do tell :) 
<ivoks> ne smijem
<ivoks> ali... recimo to ovako...
<ivoks> bas sam jucer razgovarao s jednom globalnom anti virusnom kompanijom
<ivoks> prosli tjedan s jednim ogrnomnim proizvodjacem raznih uredjaja
<ivoks> pretprosli tjedan s jednim od najvecih telekoma na svijetu
<ivoks> a drugi iz serije najvecih telekoma na svijetu svve svoje drzi u privatnom cloudu vec godinu dana
<ivoks> treci iz serije telekoma nam je isto prisao sa 'help us'
<ivoks> jedina bransa s kojom jos nisam imao kontakt je bila naftna
<BotaniCar> ni jedan od primjera se ne dotice 'konzervativnih industrija' , koje sam ja spomenuo ; a imaju znacajniji dio globalnog moneyflowa nego neka AV kompanija. Koliko banaka imas u cloudu ? Bilo kakvih financijskih institucija ? Ovo za ISPove mi je malo tesko vjerovati
<ivoks> BotaniCar: banaka? dobro da si me podsjetio...
<ivoks> jedna od tri najvece banke u velikoj britaniji
<ivoks> globani brend
<BotaniCar> Jel mzes u razgovoru nekad neko konkretno ime upotrijebiti ? "treca banka u Mongoliji" :) Daj :)
<ivoks> da vidimo...
<ivoks> javno su spomenuti T-Com, NTT, AT&T, Samsung...
<ivoks> sto jos... cek da provjerim
<BotaniCar> ceksec, spomenuo si AT&T kao cloud providera, ili consumera ? Sve sto ja o njima znam je provider-side
<BotaniCar> Da budem jasan, samo iznosim misljenje, ako imas vise informacija od mene, slusam - necem se svadit' 
<ivoks> takve firme su ogromne
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> china mobile
<ivoks> to je isto javno
<ivoks> at&t i ostali su ujedno i provider i consumer
<BotaniCar> treba mi bolji gugl. Sve kompanije koje si spomenuo nalazim samo u provajderskoj roli
<ivoks> kao sto rekoh, provajder i consumer
<ivoks> morao bi znati kako su ustrojene da bi to razumio
<ivoks> bloomber, ebay
<ivoks> bloomberg
<ivoks> (navodim samo javno objavljene klijente)
<ivoks> comcast isto
<ivoks> jesam li spomenuo NSA?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> boeing je isto javno spomenut
<ivoks> google je vec i ofucan
<ivoks> ...idem pokosit travu i uzivat u suncu :)
<BotaniCar> Aj ti samo, fala za info 
<dodobas> ivoks: bar jos danas... prije kise :)
<ivoks> dodobas: ovdje imamo sunce vec dva dana...
<ivoks> zacudo
<ivoks> oh, i vmware je sad javan :)
<ivoks> i microsoft :)
<ivoks> oh, i novi driveri su javna informacija
<ivoks> potres u velikoj britaniji
<ivoks> 3.8-4, za njih je to poprilicno strasno
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> zdra'o Para
<weshmashian> ohai Bot :)
<weshmashian> isprobah malo win8 zadnjih dana
<weshmashian> microsoft store treba renameat u microsoft shrot
<weshmashian> kupis igricu za klinca i onda potrosis cuku vremena da instaliras tih 35Mb :)
<BotaniCar> Nisam imao problema te vrste do sad, do tell more :) Kaj, odes u store, nekaj kupis , i ? Spor download, spora autorizacija transakcije, ili ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: odes, kupis i onda ti sve stoji u 'Pending'
<weshmashian> dok ne pokrenes 'troubleshooting windows update' ili nesto tako
<weshmashian> a i reboot onda dobro dodje jer se store appsa smrzne
<weshmashian> prvo sam pustio jedno cuku vremena da mi stoji tak u pending jer nisam imo pojma kolko treba cekat
<Mmike> 1.6 se blizi...
<weshmashian> so? :)
<Mmike> organizational changes
<Mmike> hbogner, budz0r, neko druzenje ovih dana?
<budz0r> Mmike: kad si mislio?
<Mmike> eevox, kaj ti brijes, si u zg, ili si na preplanulavanju?
<Mmike> budz0r: pa neznam, kad vam pase. ja sam u zg ovaj i slijedeci tjedan, nakon toga me nema mjesec i pol
<budz0r> ajmo do ivoksa na murter
<obruT> stas tamo, ionako ce kisa ovih dana :)
<budz0r> Mmike: nisam ti jos ziher s vremenom
<budz0r> Mmike: aj javim se jos tokom dana
<obruT> jedino po cemu pamtim murter kao nesto super u odnosu na druge lokacije na moru mi je jedan dozivljaj kad sam roneci naletio na morskog konjica, pruzio ruku prema njemu, a ovaj mi se repicem omotao oko prsta... jedno od najdrazih dozivljaja u zivotu
<budz0r> Mmike: ali zainteresiran sam za druzijanac
<Mmike> obruT: ne seri, slanica je zakon, ona milijarda ljudi koji se tiskaju jedni uz druge ne moze biti losa :)
<Mmike> slannca :)
<Mmike> slannnnnca :)
<Mmike> kao, koja je jedina .hr rijec koja ima dva n jedno pored drugog: SLANNA.
<igustin> MS opensource konferencija u ZG http://is.gd/kNekQD
<Mmike> A koja je jedina .hr rijec koja ima 3 n jedno pored drugog? SLANNNCA
<Mmike> igustin: idemo?:)
<igustin> da :)
<igustin> zvuči kao dobar show za tvitanje dubokoumnih izjava :evil:
<Mmike> igustin: kul! ;) 
<Mmike> igustin: znaci, dolazis, te se mozemo i druziti glede 'nase stvari' :) 
<igustin> misliš - da se skupa priključimo u MS Community? :)
<ivoks> igustin: zasto te toliko cudi ms open source konfa?
<ivoks> mislim, cudilo bi i mene prije 10 godina
<ivoks> ali svasta se od onda desilo
<obruT> kaze frend da "microsoft opensource" zvuci kao "veganska janjetina" :)
<ivoks> meni se cini kako je ovo vise cloud konfa, nego li open source
<ivoks> da, 1.6. je blizu
<ivoks> ekipa, sta cemo
<Mmike> ivoks: gustina za precidnika! :)
<Mmike> igustin: for real, dolazis na MicrosoftJanjentinu?
<igustin> Mmike: da, prijavio sam se, dolazim ako se ne desi nešto drugo nepredviđeno
<igustin> ivoks: malo mi je neobično da imaju tolka muda pojest toliko govno
<igustin> ivoks: srat o opensourceu 15 godina, i onda napraviti afirmativnu *konfu*... treba stvarno imati obraza
<igustin> nije sporno da su se priklonili opensourceu na neki način, to je bilo samo pitanje dana
<ivoks> igustin: pa, khm... rijeci su jedno, djela su drugo
<Mmike> ocemol' ih pitat 'kad ste shvatili/odlucili da ste opensource'? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: dovoljno je pogledati git log linux kernela da shvatis da to traje vec godinama
<ivoks> ili github, na kojem hostaju svoje open source projekte
<ivoks> postoje ljudi koji vicu i galame, a postoje i oni koji rade
<ivoks> microsoft je definitivno radio
<ivoks> a sad, kako se percipira iz povijesnih razloga, druga je prica
<ivoks> igustin: inace, ta konfa nije samo u HR, vec po cijelom svijetu i nije o open sourceu, vec o Microsoft Azureu
<ivoks> iliti windows azure
<igustin> uglavnom da, ali pokušavaju još nešto ugurati da malo više liči na opensource konfu
 * Mmike vec vidi windowsatore za par godina kako prodaju linux maglu :)
<weshmashian> nebus nis videl od magle :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: kad ti obicno jest ides?
<Mmike> idem u ofis, jesi za rucak?
<weshmashian> Mmike: od doma sam danas, sorry
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> jel' tko radi opce u toj firmi :)
<weshmashian> cek malo, nisam reko da ne radim :)
<weshmashian> aburn ti je tam, ko i obicno, ne racunajuci damagement
<weshmashian> on ti ide iza 13h pauzirat
<obruT> aburn ? Vlahovic /
<obruT> ?
<dodobas> ah divote... kod updata sustava... segmentation fault...
<obruT> dodobas :)
<dodobas> i grub se nije instalirao na /dev/md1... ne kuzim
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PLQwBNW2nLY#!
<Mmike> DAMAGEMENT :) weshmashian lol :)
<weshmashian> obruT: da
<weshmashian> Mmike :)
<Mmike> datsee?
<weshmashian> shit je bio na briljantinu? :)
<obruT> weshmashian: ajme, sto se on zaposlio ? :)
 * Mmike ide jest, vidimo se
<dodobas> na kuzim zasto bi ubuntu isao instalirati grub na md1/md2 
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: naravno da ce windowslije sra' da su opensorzasi :) Kao i uvijek sam korak ispred svih,pa sam se zato i infiltrirao ovdje :) Poslije cu govoriti ' ma,ja, ja i linux ko prst i nokat jso od '45e' 
<weshmashian> obruT: pa, izgleda :) to tak cudno zvuci? :)
<obruT> weshmashian: jel pametuje i na poslu ? :P
<weshmashian> obruT: hm, nijesam primjetio, doima se normalnim
<weshmashian> s druge strane, nisam ga po ircu sreto pa nemam pojma :)
<obruT> na njuzima je jedan od pametnijih :) on i Sosic :)
<obruT> odnosno "najpametnijih" :)
<weshmashian> beats me, ovak IRL je skroz ok
<igustin> BotaniCar: takve trojance poput tebe imamo pod posebnom prismotrom :P :D
<BotaniCar> igustin: ja sam ti k'o i gay zajednica :) Ljubi me il' tuci, samo prepoznaj da sam tu :) 
<civija> ja bi da udje u ustav da se BotaniCar i njemu sl. ne smiju spajati na linux/unix kanale
<civija> pod njemu sl. ne mislim na windowsase :)
<BotaniCar> civija: da sam tu u potrazi za pomoci, mozda bi me zaboljelo :) No, kako trazim samo drustvo - a arheotip ljunixasa i 'dozera jednako izgleda .. BMK :) 
<BotaniCar> I, napokon netko tko me ispravno prepoznao ! Bez obzira za kojim OSom sjedim, prvenstveno sam trol ! 
<civija> to si u pravu da isto izgledaju, samo se po majicama razlikuju :)
<BotaniCar> kao da se od mrlja hrane vidi kaj ti pise na majci :)
<weshmashian> cekaj, vidi ti se majca jos uvijek? :)
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<dodobas> MCSE - Minesweeper Consultant and Solitaire Expert
<jelly> BMK = BotaniCar Murders and Kills?
<BotaniCar> Boli Me Kitnjak :) 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: to je certifikat koji zelim :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: MS to naplacuje posebno... trebao bi to znati :P
<BotaniCar> Nisam nikad imao problema s placanjem, ako nesto dobijem zauzvrat .. i ako imam cim platiti .. i .. ujebate, pa ima tih 'osim' dosta :)
<Mmike> jedva cekam internet nazad doma
<dodobas> ako^2 === bullshit
<dodobas> ko i ubuntu segfaultan grub2 update... pa hebemu
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/q71/s480x480/384764_594245270606538_526330716_n.jpg
<Mmike> llol :)
<Mmike> dodobas: zakaj ne das da to radi netko tko zna? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: je ti ces znati... zasto ne radi :)
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> ne radi zato sto si potrgao
<Mmike> sto si radio?
<dodobas> apt-get update :D
<dodobas> ima lijepo GPT particije... lijepo bios_partition od 1mb...
<dodobas> samo ne znam koji dpkg-recofigure trebam okinut :)
<dodobas> a najgore... zasto bi uopce sustav isao instalirati ista na md1/md2 soft raid ...
<dodobas> ista == grub2
<jelly> a) zato sto je bedast b) zato sto si mu rekao c) jer imas md raid preko cijelih diskova?
<jelly> izaberi jedan br^H^H^H^H^Hno slovo
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> sigurno ces pogrijesiti!  IHihihih
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xziLKjw6iUk#t=10s
<datase> jelly: Title: Hugo   izaberi jedan broj sigurno ćeš pogriješiti, Views: 3031, Rating: 100.0%
<dodobas> a) vjerojatno b) nisam mu nista rekao c) nemam http://jebo.me/pas/8
<BotaniCar> ovo 'nisam mu ja nista' mi zvuci kao Tipicni_Korisnik(R)
<jelly> uostalom ko je vidijo bootati sa 3TB diska
<dodobas> u principu... pojma nemate :)
<jelly> da
<jelly> bar ja
<jelly> gpt = spansko selo
<obruT> pa nije bas da ima spanski naziv
<dodobas> u principu, zanima me sto je default na ubuntuu
<dodobas> tj. gdje ubuntu drzi grub device_map
<BotaniCar> kaj nije negdje u /dev ? ( ako sam ispravno interpretirao kaj je device_map) 
<BotaniCar> default=/boot/grub/device.map ; tako bar kazu
<dodobas> BotaniCar: nema
<jelly-home> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/ae3b45d67ae49461afe0acb91f171120.jpg
<Hrki> ovaj tele2, koji smijeh
<Hrki> nisu si mogli kupiti ssl certifikat kad odes na moj.tele2.hr :F
<Hrki> stalno moram rucno potvrdjivat :D
<jelly-home> Hrki: huh?  Signed by COMODO High-Assurance Secure Server CA
<jelly-home> Hrki: provjeri da nisi MITM-an
<Hrki> This website does not supply ownership information.
<Hrki> a sta ti je to ? :D
<jelly-home> nista bitno
<jelly-home> chrome ni firefox 17.0esr ne javljaju exception niti zahtijevaju ekstra potvrdu
<Hrki> hmm, ja imam ovaj najnoviji firefox 21
<jelly-home> koji OS?
<Hrki> win7
<jelly-home> *shrug*
<Hrki> kod kojeg mi btw ni ne radi ovaj private browsnig, fuj...
<Hrki> cudne stvari mi se događaju otkada koristim win7 :/
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-30
<calmpitbull> dobar dan sto se danas radi?
<dodobas> cita diplomske radove...
<calmpitbull> profesor?
<dodobas> lol... pa koji profesor jos cita diplomske radove... kad ima vojsku podređenih da to rade za njega
<calmpitbull> istina
<dodobas> hehe http://www.carina.rs/lat/Stranice/Vest.aspx?ListItemID=590
<dodobas> 'uređaj za internet trgovinu' :)
<dzl-r> lol
<dzl-r> jel ima netko iskustva sa narucivanjem kod nas
<dzl-r> miner-a
<weshmashian> mornin'
<dzl-r> jutro
<dzl-r> moze pitanjce
<dzl-r> jel mogu nekako saznat root password na ubuntu mašini, a da sam obican juzer. 
<dzl-r> tip koji se stavljao ubuntu+fiskalnu kasu u jednom caffu nije ostavio root pw.
<dzl-r> je*
<weshmashian> mislis osim ocitih nacina da rebootnes u single-user, nadas se da te nece pitat pass i promjenis ga?
<weshmashian> a izmedju ostalog, trebao je ostaviti root pw? sto ce ti uopce? ne odrzava on to dalje?
<vrodic> init=/bin/bash obicno pali - dodavanje u komandnu liniju kod boota kernela, samo treba remountati u rw  root fs nakon toga
<vrodic> i passwd
<weshmashian> what he said :)
<vrodic> fak, nisam pokrenou irssi u screenu
<dzl-r> pa situacija je takva da ne mogu doc do tipa
<dzl-r> a trebam instalirat nesto za glazbu
<weshmashian> "trebas" ili "zelis"
<dzl-r> radiotray i nabacat stanice unutra
<dzl-r> weshmashian daj pojasni malo reboot u single user
<weshmashian> ovo kaj ti je vrodic reko
<dzl-r> aha kontam
<dzl-r> hvala
<dodobas> hebo t-com... da moram lokalno shape-at promet kako bi mogao poslati mail bez da pukne veza...
<jelly-home> zar i oni koriste tak sugave routere odn. dslame
<dodobas> neki tomson neko sranje
<DrNO> Pozdrav
<DrNO> pitanjce 
<DrNO> da li je netko pokusao convertirati ovaj paket alienom i uspjesno instalirati na ubuntu postgresql-libs-32bit-8.4.1-3.6.x86_64.rpm
<dodobas> taj paket ne...
<dodobas> uspjesno s alien.. ponekad
<DrNO> kuzim
<DrNO> ha nista napravit cu backup pa onda raspalit :)
<DrNO> pitanje da li ce mi druge stvari uopce proraditi
<DrNO> Jel je sve kompajlirano za redhat a sad oce ovdje raditi pitanje
<dodobas> DrNO: a sto pokusavas stvarno napraviti
<dodobas> tvoje prvo pitanje je posljedica necega sto pokusavas napraviti
<DrNO> pokusavam instalirati neki soft koji je kopajliran za redhat i koristi postgres kao bazu
<dodobas> a... zasto onda ne korisitis redhat ?
<dodobas> :)
<DrNO> zato sto pokusavam napraviti nesto krajnjem korisniku oku ugodno
<DrNO> zamjena za windowse 
<DrNO> znam da taj soft radi i na fedori 
<DrNO> pokusavam gurnut zamjenu za windowse u par firmi koje ce to fino i platiti
<DrNO> da nemoraju kupovati hrpu licenci za windowse itd.
<dodobas> pa krenuo si u dobrom smjeru...
<DrNO> i naravno kad se to slozi nece bit onog lika u firmi koji doma kopa po windowsima pa da fusa neg ce se mene zvat
<dodobas> a taj softver... nema neki paket za debianide ?
<DrNO> veli lik da mu se neda kompajlirat za svaku distribuciju drugim rijecima "probaj sam" jedan je slozio
<dodobas> pa ako je softver slobodan onda to stvarno nije problem
<DrNO> nije slobodan placa se 
<DrNO> naravno nisam ga ukrao nego ga preprodajem
<DrNO> nije fora samo u tom softu tu ja dobivam postotak ali je on krucijalan za sve ostalo kaj ide sastrane
<dodobas> da se to skucat... ali problem je sto kad jednom skucas... nema vise promjena
<DrNO> ni netreba samo se moduli mijenjaju
<DrNO> moduli se intaliraju unutar softa
<DrNO> tako da kad ga zabijes u sistem i proradi radit ce i nadogradnje
<DrNO> mislim mogu ja taj soft nabit i na windowse jel je crossplatform ali onda nemrem prodat jos i uslugu sastrane
<DrNO> windowse mac android freebsd whatever
<DrNO> nis gibam usisavat zena ce me objesit kad se vrati doma
<jelly-home> nema potreba alijenizirati pakete ciji ekvivalenti vec postoje u distri, libpq* sigurno postoje
<jelly-home> ah, ode
<jelly-home> i bolje, jos bi mu ponudio usluge adaptacije komericijalnog .rpm smeca na .deb
<dodobas> otprlike... kasnis 2minute :)
<jelly-home> promotiva promijenila IP adresu... morao sam blacklistati cijeli range
<dodobas> hebo i njih...
<jelly-home> sad sam blokirao /27 pa bar nek moraju kupiti vps negdje drugdje, da vidimo dal im se isplati slati spam na adrese s kojih se niko nije prijavio
<jelly-home> mozda bi trebalo kontaktirati providera im
<jelly-home> "exovps.hr"
<dodobas> wat ? :)
<jelly-home> to je provider s kojeg salju
<jelly-home> NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail9.exovps.hr[31.45.243.46]: [...] NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail6.exovps.hr[31.45.243.40]: [...] NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail4.exovps.hr[31.45.243.38]:
<jelly-home> tipicni snowshoe, sara po razlicitim izlaznim ip adresama
<dodobas> pojam nemam sto je snowshoe pattren 
<dodobas> *pattern
<jelly-home> spamanje istog izvora sa hrpe razlicitih ip adresa
<jelly-home> The term “snowshoe” spam comes from the tactic of spreading the load of spam runs across a wide range of IP addresses as a way to avoid detection by anti spam filters, in the same way that snowshoes spread the weight of their wearer across a wide area to avoid breaking through snow and ice.
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-31
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeDOMA> novi dan, novi kelner
<Mmike> apgrejdo mi se mobitel
<Mmike> da vidimo koliko ce se sad usporiti :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> usporenje je nevjerojatno :)
<Mmike> way to go, Samsung :)
<jelly-home> moras kupit novi, jaci, bolji
<dodobas> jeftiniji... :)
<Mmike> on the good side, zamijenili mi WD koji mi je crkao - dobio novi, jos 5 godina garancije
<Mmike> wakka-wakka
<Mmike> jel' radio tko kad raid5->raid6 upgrade/migraciju?
<Mmike> mogu li to bez da preformatiravam array?
<Mmike> mogu
<Mmike> neat :)
<MmikePOSO> Flje
<dodobas> woohoo... ajmo jest 
<jelly> sigh
<jelly> promotiva pocistila popis adresa, ali samo za moje korisnike http://jebo.me/pas/8
<jelly> ne znam sto bi im rekao
<igustin> jelly: svako toliko im netko nešto kaže uz spominjanje rodbine i genitalija
<jelly> pada mi na pamet da napravim RBL za lokalne spammere
<jelly> samo, tko ce nagovoriti ostale providere da ga koriste
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> vrijeme je za jutarnju kavu
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine, kak je ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: frende... vrati se u krevet... kisa pada
<BotaniCar> Mogu se jedino vratiti u birtiju :) 
<BotaniCar> Dolazim ujutro na posao i - iznenadjenje , na protuprovalnim se vratima strgala brava :) 
<BotaniCar> Uz to, DSL modem se skrsil tak da mi ni wifi nije radio 
<BotaniCar> Pa sam u bertiji, koristeci 3g, delal od po'9 do sad :)
<BotaniCar> Moglo je i gore, npr. da sam si cugu placao ja , a ne firma :)
<dodobas> istina :)
<BotaniCar> Voices in my head .. https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/9052_10201068705297893_1050425963_n.jpg
<jelly> stigo mi spam "istrazivanje" na poslovni broj mobitela
<dodobas> jelly: isto...
<dodobas> poslovni broj...
<dodobas> hebo im...
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> sad skupljamo sve kojima je stigao i saljemo na kamagents -at- t.ht.hr
<jelly> stiglo sa +385 99 8378 973 i +385 99 77 88 077
<dodobas> +385 99 77 88 076
<BotaniCar> Znam da je vama smetnja, no meni je bas drago da ovo citam. Negdje u doba dok se formirala Ubuntu udruga sam ja radio u jednoj kompaniji za istrazivanja trzista i skoro dobio otkaz kad sam odbio raditi na jednom projektu koji je za cilj imao "informirati" subjekte o istrazivanjima ovakvom 'spam' metodologijom :)
<obruT> meni te stvari isto idu na kua, vec sam upozoravao voditelje nekih projekata/usluga da se doticne upotrebljavaju za spamanje, ali boli njih kita dok se zaradjuje na tome
<dodobas> obruT: borac za pravdu
<dodobas> woot woot
<jelly> obruT: moze li se barem identificirati korisnika koji ima te brojeve posiljatelja, ovi na +385 99 77 88 0xx izgledaju kao poslovni
<jelly> (ne zanima me o kojem se korisniku radi, nego moze li se identificirati)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: heh, "moja" kompanija za istrazivanje trzista je samo spammala. pa im je bilo cudno kak odjednom nemogu vise slat mailove
<BotaniCar> (y)
<Mmike> flji flje flja]
<BotaniCar> Flu ! 
<Mmike> bas fino pada vani
<BotaniCar> "Najviša prosječna neto plaća za ožujak isplaćena je u djelatnosti telekomunikacija" ... dobro, jel najvisa, ili prosjecna :) Koliko prosjeka mozes imati u nekom trenutku ? :)
<jelly> prosjecna po djelatnosti?
<obruT> jelly: ovi koji imaju pristup u mobilne baze, mogu
<obruT> dodobas: ne znam da li bih se nazvao borcem za pravdu, ali me zivciraju te stvari i ne mogu izdrzati bez da kazem odgovornima zasto to nesto ne valja
<BotaniCar> jelly: slazem se, ako je recenica pravilno formulirana, moze imati smisla. No, ovakva kaku sam citirao .. 
<drj_cro> -quit
<BotaniCar> Za sve ljubitelje Normalnofobije i/ili Severine: http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/942362_465889050159921_733878263_n.png
<dodobas> obruT: uputi sluzbeno pismo :P
<obruT> BotaniCar: :)
<BotaniCar> Da internet ne postoji, trebalo bi ga izmisliti :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: bas smo prosle godine pregledavali nekakvu arhivu normalnofobije :)
<BotaniCar> "bas prosle godine", kazes :) 
<BotaniCar> odi pisi clanke za jutarnji :) 
<obruT> Å¡tangu naravno :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: bas je u smislu tocno prije godinu dana :)
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 !!
<obruT> jedna od najjacih definitivno: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97JVRfSml7A  :)
<datase`> obruT: Title: Normalnofobija - Å tanga - Napokon Bubo, Views: 15144, Rating: 97.57576%
<BotaniCar> kaj imas calendar entry "na danasnji dan gledana normalnofobia" ? :)
<BotaniCar> vrist vrist od smijeha
<obruT> BotaniCar: bili smo u dolomitima na nekoj utrci :)
<BotaniCar> ;)
<obruT> tamo u aparmanu navecer gledala ekipa zajedno :)
<BotaniCar> "dodji Stanga, daj mi ga stavi u dupe" :)
<BotaniCar> "ak sam tak pijan onda mozda ni oavj pandur nije pandur... Bio je" :)
<Mmike> Ak sam pijan nisam mortus!
 * Mmike ide danas na cugu s kolegama iz bivse firme (Megafon)
<Mmike> to nebu dobro bilo :/
<jelly> jesu li se upgradeali na Gigafon
<Mmike> heh heh :)
<Mmike> kilofon su bili, da
<Mmike> nego, pazi ovo
<Mmike> imam par mysql servera, 1 master i oko 8 slaveova
<Mmike> s tim da je jedan od tih slaveova i master, tzv 'backup master'
<Mmike> i sad, ibdata1 file na main masteru je 800MB, na backup masteru je 4GB a na slaveovima je oko 100 MB :)
<Mmike> pa ti vidi :)
 * weshmashian gleda :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, vele da se to nemre desit :)
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kako se 13.04 vuce na zeninom stroju :/
<Mmike> brijem da ce i ona mint dobit
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti znas svakakve djidje
<Mmike> jel' ima neki softver za trazenje duplikata u fajlovima
<Mmike> a da je guilikean
<Mmike> i da nije fslint?
<weshmashian> Mmike: svasta vele da se nemre desit, to je prvi korak u debagiranju :)
<Evgeniy> Pozdravčina
<Evgeniy> Jel zna tko za kakav soft koji upload-a screenshotove na web kao recimo ovaj za mac ..... http://app.prntscr.com/
<dodobas> yello
<hbogner> o Mmike 
<Vlado9A3CY> dakle, danas sam otkrio jedan bug koji mi se ponavlja na dva ubuntu 12.04 lts racunala ...
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> smrzne mi se komp kad je vbox upaljen
<Mmike> cudno
<Vlado9A3CY> ne znam samo spada li to u ubuntu ili u taj konkretan program... radi se o claws-mail
<Mmike> jelly, kaj ste s flyjem napravili :)
<Vlado9A3CY> nema veze... ionako ga ne koristim :)
<hbogner> 52giga pri 50k brzini, super, trajat ce....
<jelly-home> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> ~> host fly.srk.fer.hr
<Mmike> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<jelly-home> ne javlja se na ping
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-01
<jelly-home> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1fd4cp/nonamericans_of_reddit_what_kinds_of_souvenirs/ hm, nitko ne spominje nachose
<Mmike> zena nece vise ubuntu, oce i ona mint :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> uh par dana nisam palio komp i nije mi ni falio :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.openstreetmap.org/browse/relation/1763202
<MmikeDOMA> silverspace :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: saborski bus :)
<jelly-home> https://github.com/mongodb/mongo-java-driver/blob/master/src/main/com/mongodb/ConnectionStatus.java#L213
<vileni_> tko je opet ugasio grijanje
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-02
<Mmike> neat
<Mmike> mdadm rebuild from raid5 to raid6, ugasio tijekom rebuilda, upalio nazad, radi
<Mmike> ugasio = istekao iz struje
<jelly-home> da, dokumentacija veli da je samo na početku kritičan dio kad se ne smije gasiti
<Mmike> probao i to
<Mmike> kazes --backup-file
<Mmike> i onda samo pri restoreu moras navest di je taj backup-file
<Mmike> jedino nemrem nac dal' resize2fs trpi gasenje usred rada
<Mmike> pre male mi patricjie ,pre brzo zavrsi, ne stignem ugasit :)
<jelly-home> trpi, nije mi se jednom desilo da se resize2fs zahanga na pol resizea (starije verzije, RHEL4-5)
<jelly-home> ako pre brzo zavrsi to je dobro, znaci da je mala vjerojatnost da ce se desiti
<Mmike> brijes da je nesto brzi ako radi na odmontiranom fsu?
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> ak fs nije mountan onda trazi fsck
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> true
<Mmike> jedino sto pokazuje progress
<Mmike> oh, well
<Mmike> idem usarafit novi disk
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike>       [>....................]  reshape =  0.0% (851560/1953512960) finish=2509.4min speed=12968K/sec
<Mmike> ovo ce trajati :/
<dodobas> Mmike: bio sam danas u onom 'Tomislav grill' na kvatricu... šiš ćevap - jako fin :)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> fino :)
<Mmike> ja bas smisljam di bi i dal' bi kud isao jesti danas :)
<dodobas> imaju kao neki in house... punjeni šiš ćevap :)
<jelly-home> 2509 min... dan i po
<Mmike> da
<jelly-home> kaj je to, raid6?
<Mmike> citaju/pisu diskovi oko 20MB/sec
<Mmike> jelly, ma jok, dodajem novi disk u raid5 polje - bilo ih 3, sad ce ih bit 4
<Mmike> raid5->6 cu raditi slijedeci vikend kad kupim jos 2 2TB diska
<jelly-home> samo 4?  Pa ne bi trebalo biti tak sporo
<jelly-home> pogotovo na pocetku diska
<Mmike> a mora prepisat sve. Po novom disku pise 20MB/sec, po ostalima cita/pise 20MB/sec
<jelly-home> i nema razloga da po novom pise samo 20, niti da po ostalima cita samo 20
<jelly-home> PCIe, cak i da je x1, moze ipak malo vise od 4x20 = 80MB/s 
<jelly-home> ali takve sporine sam uvijek vidjao kod md raida
<Mmike> mislim d adiskovi ne mogu vise od 20MB/sec citanje/pisanje odjednom
<Mmike> jelly-home, kak da velim APTu da cupa nesto iz drugog repozitorija
<Mmike> konkretno imam ovo:
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> i sad ovaj naravno to skida sa packages.linuxmint.com, a ja bih da skida od virtualboxa
<jelly-home> Mmike: nemoj imati pakete istog imena i iste verzije u dva repoa
<jelly-home> (nikako)
<Mmike> jelly, to su isti paketi
<jelly-home> mint vjerojatno neovlasteno redistribuira vbox non-free pakete
<Mmike> samos to ovaj virtualboxov imam u apt-cacher-ngu, a ovaj prvi nemam i ide 50k/sec
<Mmike> skroz moguce
<jelly-home> opet, nikako, makni mint iz sources.list
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> to radi :)
<jelly-home> ako se dobro sjecam, redoslijed deb linija je bitan kad su isti (paket, verzija)
<Mmike> mah, zakomentirao, instalirao, odkomentirao
<Mmike> tak da, sad je kak je 
<dodobas> kaze onaj gubitnik iz Vukovara... Penava ... kako vec
<dodobas> ...imamo podrsku... od svakud ... pa povukli smo dva autobusa studenata iz Zagreba ...
<dodobas> koji lik...
<jelly-home> https://twitter.com/cmwdotme/status/340591534758064128
<dodobas> jelly-home: oh yeah
<jelly-home> ne kuzim sto se buni, nasao je gps... sam ne njegov
<dodobas> dobio je i free data promet :)
<ravilov> jelly-home, ako ima npr. OnStar ili slicnu foru, to je AFAIK normalno
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-26
<ivoks> voras mi otvorio oci :)
<ivoks> pobornici teorija zavjere su uglavnom nevjernici, jel tak?
<ivoks> u smislu, nisu pripadnici ovih vecih crkava/religija
<ivoks> komentar dana:
<ivoks> Građani Hrvatske pomirite se da je država malo zaostala u razvoju za zapadnim demokracijama. Zato ne sanjajte europske plaće. Vi ste na Božjem platnom spisku         :)
<ivoks> ukip razvalio u uk
<ivoks> medjutim, jos uvijek imaju manje glasova od pobornika unije
<ivoks> bojim se da unija nece vidjeti prosirenje sljedecih 10ak godina
<banderaz> uniju treba srusit iznutra
<banderaz> mi rvati smo razjebali YU, razjebat cemo i ovu EYU
<banderaz> niko nam nis nemre
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> ako ce netko rusiti uniju, to ce biti uk i francuska
<ivoks> ne mi
<ivoks> mi nismo poslali niti jednog euroskeptika u parlament
<ivoks> za razliku od francuske i britanije gdje su protivnici unije pobijedili
<banderaz> ne, mi cemo
<banderaz> to je nasa sveta rvacka duznost
<ivoks> dok smo u jugi i bili neki faktor, ipak smo bili 2. najveca republika
<ivoks> u eu smo totalno nebitni :)
<ivoks> s time da jugu nisu rasturili hrvati
<ivoks> nego slobodan
<ivoks> hrvati i slovenci su nudili konfederaciju
<ivoks> slobo je htio puno uzu federaciju
<ivoks> uz ekonomiju koja se raspala, nije bilo druge nego svojim putem
<ivoks> al ni konfederacija ne bi uspjela
<ivoks> imala bi jos gore probleme nego li eu
<ivoks> koja i je donekle, konfederacija
<ivoks> According to US economic advisers, only a highly unlikely combination of genuine privatization, massive Western economic investment and aid, and political moderation can salvage this economy. 
<ivoks> lol
<banderaz> jameriku treba spalit
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<ivoks> banderaz: bojim se da tako ne bi nista postigli, a nanijeli bi si puno stete
<ivoks> spaljivanje bilo koje zemlje ne bi promijenio mentalitet ljudi
<rut> t
<BotaniCar1> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> mlj
<BotaniCar1> Kad mi shefica otvori jutro s 5 "problema" kojima je uzrok to sto zaboravlja stvari :) 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode!
<jaizza> pa se ti vozi ZETovim busem http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/zapalio-se-autobus-zet-a-u-sesvetama-940779
<rut> i sto sad .. zapali se i auto novi 
<rut> a di nece stari bus
<jaizza> rut: pa nekak brže izađeš iz zapaljenog autoa nego iz prepunog ZETovog busa
<rut> jaizza ovisi .. ako je neka skatuljica od auta ?? .. te ima smao 3 vrata ... 
<rut> a ti sjedis iza 
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: kak cesto si izlazila iz zapaljenih autobusa ? :) 
<BotaniCar1> rekao bih da je povrsina vrata/povrsina vozila u korist autobusa, a ne automobila
<rut> eto .. nista bez filozofija :P
<BotaniCar1> Poslije sprovoda svi dolaze ožalošćenom udovcu. Samo što su sjeli počne strašno nevrijeme s grmljavinom. Udovac uzdahne i tužno kaže: 'Evo, upravo je stigla gore.'
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: elaboriraj molim
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> ...iako sam budan od 4
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: kaj da elaboriram, u kojem realnom scenariju ti je lakse (vezanoj) izaci iz auta, nego (nevezana) iz busa?
<BotaniCar1> jutro ivoks, a u kojoj je zoni bilo 4AM kad si se zbudil ? 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: pojasni mi ovo sa površinom vrata i površinom vozila molim te
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: pa da ti uvrijedim inteligenciju ? 
<rut> jaizza treba ti crtat ?
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: prosim te
<rut> jaizza .. pa lakse je izaci kroz otvor 1x1m nego kod 40x40cm
<jaizza> rut: može, to mi je bio drugi izbor pri odabiru faksa, znat ću cijeniti
<jaizza> kvalitetan crtež
<jaizza> a i crtala sam ponešto konstrukcija za strojarstvo
<jaizza> no to je druga priča
<rut> nisam ti slikovitije mogao docarat 
<jaizza> rut ok stavi u odnos s površinom vozila
<rut> nisam ja filozof
<rut> to ce ti netko drugi objasnit
<jaizza> rut: kaj se mješaš onda?
<jaizza> :-)
<rut> pa kad si plava
<rut> i dugih nogu 
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: u nasoj
<rut> trepavica ... i vecih oblina
<jaizza> rut: od glave do pete!
<jaizza> :-D
<rut> sto od glave do pete ? sise vise ?
<rut> :P
<jaizza> imam noge i imam kosu
<jaizza> opisao si me od glave do pete
<jelly-home> https://imgur.com/gallery/puMY4lL
<rut> da bas ..
<rut> jel bio zanimljiv vikend jaizza ?
<jaizza> obiteljski
<jaizza> kod tebe?
<rut> vruce 
<rut> vruc vikend
<rut> prospavao vecinom 
<jaizza> rut: što tebe veseli u životu osim sexa?
<rut> neznam jaizza .. iskreno neznam 
<obruT> jaizza: mislis, veseli ga misao na neki moguci sex :)
<jaizza> obruT: ha, ja na rutov sex gledam kao Schrödingerovu mačku - dok ne otvoriš kutiju...
<rut> jaizza ... ............. dok nisi probala 
<rut> :)))
<obruT> cat is dead :)
<rut> eto sad ce biti pravi sex .. freebsd na TL-MR3020 (samo 4MB flash) 
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: u procjecnom busu su putnici tako stisnuti da cure van, ne moras se uopce truditi da izadjes - izbaciti ce te pritisak ! 
<obruT> rut: ja sam sad u iskusenju da presintaliram kantu s freebsd-om na kojoj imam najduzi uptime :)
<rut> a zasto bi preinstalirao .. ako radi nediraj :)
<obruT> nekak bi rado stavio nesto novije :P
<obruT> 6.2-RELEASE ... up 2347 days
<rut> uuuuuuu . zar ti nije zaooooooooo
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: osim ako nisi stisnut oko harmonike recimo
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: onda ako izađeš, izađeš među zadnjima
<ivoks> kakav smijeh
<ivoks> This review is from: Moto G 16GB Sim Free Smartphone - Black (Electronics)
<ivoks> This was the lowest rating I was able to give. I gave my wife my iPhone 5 basically because it was so complicated to receive calls.Sometimes when there was a incoming call there were boxes to tap, other times one has to swipe. I do not see well and was frightened of deleting something that could be important.
<ivoks> For this reason I bought a Moto G. Oh dear, far worse, an incoming call rings for a few seconds and then stops but when I swipe the screen that has gone black the caller is there.
<ivoks> I am forever getting calls from contacts who say that I have called them when this is not the case. My advice to anyone who has bought one of these phones is to do the same as me and buy a reconditioned Nokia 6310i, the best cell phone ever made and forget the gimmicks.
<ivoks> komentar: I am surprised you have so much trouble with phones.
<ivoks> odogovor: Thank you for your comment and sadly so am I. The basic problem I think is that you cannot block the keyboard as you can with the 6310i or put the smartphones in a telephone only mode. I have a friend who is a BA pilot (and an iPhone 4 fan ) and has seen the difficulties I have and agrees the 6310i will be better for me.
<ivoks> Having said all this I am 74 years old and this I know is a contributory factor to the problems. Kind regards, Brian.
<jaizza> rješavam probleme k'o velika
<jaizza> radim probleme k'o pubertetlija
<BotaniCar1> Ne vidim  probleme, k'o pravi muskarac ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: (Y)
<ivoks> ova kina je gora od amerike
<BotaniCar1> +1
<ivoks> kinska vlada je kinezima rekla da ne idu u juznu afriku jer tamo kriminalci posebno love kineze
<ivoks> i sad konzultant nece ici u juznu afriku
<Mmike> Kisa Kisa Kisa kisa!
<Mmike> Kisa Kisa Kisa Kisa!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ivoks : jel' pada kod vas vec?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ovdje je suncano
<Mmike> jel' se moze desit da se ovi moroni u parlamentu europskom posvade? tipa, picula i ustasicka?
<Mmike> tu se fino naoblacava i prijeti fina kisica :)
 * Mmike sretan
 * jaizza s izdizanim tlakom
<weshmashian> ma di kisa?!
<vileni> u vrbiku se smracilo
<vileni> valjda ce proci do kasnije
<jaizza> rekli su danas povremene grmljavinske pljuskove
<weshmashian> mrmlj, a bas mi se i neda ZETom ic danas... :\
<Mmike> kisa = nema peludi = ne kisem :D
<Mmike> weshmashian, kaj, idi bajkom! to je zdravije
<weshmashian> Mmike: nije zdravo za laptop ak pokisnem :
<weshmashian> :)
<Mmike> kupice firma novi :D
<SilverSpace> sunce
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> Mmike: sumnjam
<ivoks> Mmike: dapace, rekao bi da ce socijalci i pucani u koaliciju u ovom sazivu
<Mmike> ma vise sam milsio sramote radi - tipa 'vidi ove hrvate debile, medjusobno se svadjaju'
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> moji su dobili jedno mjesto u parlamentu! :)
<Mmike> a brijem da se ovaj tjedan idem u clanit u piratsku stranku!
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ovo za vorasa, imas URL?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes vidio da nije nista trebalo oki samo krivo upisuje password kao sto sam tvrdio jer mu to nije prvi puta
<ivoks> imam
<ivoks> hrblog.ivoras.net/2014/May-conspiracy-teorije.html
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne znam sto bih ti rekao
<Mmike> lik je uspio obrisat sve :)
<weshmashian> odjebem u firmu...
<Mmike> na kraju smo odustali od partimagea
<Mmike> tj, photoreca
<Mmike> jer na windowsima nijie mogao skinut .exe, koji je sysrescueCD installer :)
<Mmike> za usb stick
<Mmike> veli da neki 'zona sigurnosne politike' neda :)
<Mmike> sto god to bilo
<Mmike> weshmashian, kaj nije rano jos?
<weshmashian> dok se spremim, krenem, uhvatim trajvan, prezivim voznju... :)
<SilverSpace> opa HDZ ima 6, SDP 4, ORaH 1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tvoji vode, a?
<ivoks> prestrasno :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) ma ne zna on sto radi uopce 
 * Mmike mora u ducan i sranja, uz malo srece ce me fino oprat :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto moji ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, on ne kuzi, brzoplet je, ne slusa, radi napamet, cudi se, i uopce... neznam sto bih rekao :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa ti si u mojim ocima glavni HDZovac tu
<Mmike> ivoks je liberal, HSLSlija, jel
<Mmike> fali nam prava komunjara
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> to bi mogo obruT bit, znamo da on voli yu-rock :D
<Mmike> ja sam nezavisno nesvsrtan :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam smo jednom glasao za hdz
 * Mmike si nikad nije dopustio takvu sramotu
<Mmike> doduse, jednom sam, davno, glasao za SDP
<SilverSpace> i jednom za racana jer sam mislio da su se promjenili 
<Mmike> BAM!
<SilverSpace> nikad vise za sdp 
<Mmike> sijeva/grmi za popizdit :D
<Mmike> WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos uvijek sunce i u daljini grmljavinu cujem
<SilverSpace> mislio sam na bike ali nis od toga
<Mmike> fino, doso RAM, doso mSATA SSD za laptop
<Mmike> jos da novi mint izadje, pa da mozemo preinstalirat sve
<SilverSpace> ja cekam pare da kupim proc i ram 
<SilverSpace> i da pokrenem novi stroj
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNyHP_IHO7I "I am puting my screwdriver everywhere" :) !!!
<datase> BotaniCar1: Title: Funny Video-online job interview with indian guy, Views: 28413, Rating: 97.64706%
<BotaniCar1> "i will have a fruity career in your steamy company" :) 
<jelly> ko iz kabla
<jelly> BotaniCar1: plot twist: bave se pekmezima i marmeladama
<BotaniCar1> :)
<BotaniCar1> E, fino, sastavilo se nebo s zemljom tu na brdu :) 
<SilverSpace> kakva je razlika izmedju cron.d i cron.daily
<SilverSpace> smracilo se bome
<SilverSpace> ovdje jos ne pada
<ivoks> fino pada
<ivoks> dobro da nije tuca
<jelly> prošlo
<jaizza> čujem da je tuča kod mene padala :(
<vileni> tu su ograde padale
<vileni> a i nesto malo tuce
<BotaniCar> jaizza: zrna k'o jajca, veli zensko moje :) Tu na kozjaku su velicine graska 
<jaizza> ma :-(
<rut> dobro da uz jajca nije sto drugo padalo .. bilo bi svegaa 
<SilverSpace> proslo 
<BotaniCar> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bankrot-proracuna-2014--vise-se-ne-moze-izbjeci/1194098/ # la la la , opet mi zena ne bu placu dobila 2 mjeseca, ne idite u bolnicu , nahebat cete :) 
<jaizza> ak dođe MMF ne bu nitko do plaće došal pa ni do ušteđevine 
<BotaniCar> Ja se s svojima bum dogovoril da me placaju u zlatu ili bitkojnima 
<BotaniCar> Ustedjevinju sam ionako zapio vec
<SilverSpace> 5.57820
<SilverSpace> dolar
<jaizza> http://astoundable.com/women-abuses-a-man-in-public-and-gets-a-surprising-and-sad-reaction/#
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :)
<obruT> tak i mene zena tuce stalno i niko nist
<obruT> a ovi na hrabrom telefonu se smiju
<jaizza> "We couldn't make this stuff up if we tried: French beekeepers were shocked to find their bees had produced a supply of thick, blue honey. Turns out the bees had been feeding on the colourful shells of M&Ms - a Mars processing plant sat just 4 km away." https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/1798691_837779872909692_1973397425184143260_n.jpg
<jaizza> komad!
<jaizza> obruT: ne smije te tuč!
<rut> nekad je dobro zeni zaljepit koji samar .. cisto da zna di joj je mjesto
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj ima 
<SilverSpace> rut: ne pada mi ni na pamet
<rut> eh . onda prodes ko obrut 
<rut> em sto dobis batine jos te ovi preko tlf. ponizavaju 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: a brinem se za vrt
<jaizza> ne znam što će me dočekat doma
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kod tebe?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ud da dosta je leda padalo 
<SilverSpace> mami slomilo persun na balkonu 
<SilverSpace> tak da :( 
<jaizza> :-(
<SilverSpace> mozda nije kod tebe
<SilverSpace> tak padalo 
<jaizza> možda je još gore
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> dan dan
<markosejic> silver pozz
<Mmike> pre dobra kisica bila, pre pre dobra :)
<Mmike> alergija k'o rukom odnesena
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cron.daily se izvrsava - dnevno, cron.d se izvrsava kad mu namjestis
<Mmike> u cron.daily stoje skripte koje se pokrecu, u cron.d stoje crontab fajleki
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1.0-9/10341556_588676174572716_7308709592425489543_n.jpg
<Mmike> di mogu namjestiti koliko sudo 'cuva' password?
<BotaniCar> mmike http://lifehacker.com/make-sudo-sessions-last-longer-in-linux-1221545774 ( u kratko, visudo )
<Mmike> bote, visudo je samo wrapper oko vima za conf file
<BotaniCar> Da, otipkas 5 slova i napravis kaj si htio, kompliciraj ako zelis 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kakav visudo? :)
<Mmike> velim ti da je visudo samo wrapper za sudoers fajl
<BotaniCar> U cemu je u stvari problem ? Jesi dobio "tako" na svoje "kako" ? Kaj jos oces ? 
<BotaniCar> ranting wench
<Mmike> pa rekao si: 'ukratko, visudo'
<Mmike> sto nije dobar odgovor
<BotaniCar> Hoces odgovor za .. AIX ? 
<Mmike> "ukratko, timestamp_timeout' bi bio dobar odgovor
<BotaniCar> Pitao si na ubuntu kanalu, dao sam ti ubuntu odgovor :)
<Mmike> dao si mi krivi odgovor
<Mmike> velim ti, visudo je wrapper oko 'vim /etc/sudoers'
<BotaniCar> Nisam, ti si postavio nepotpuno pitanje 
<BotaniCar> Da se ponovim: 
<BotaniCar> Pitao si na ubuntu kanalu, dao sam ti ubuntu odgovor :)
<Mmike> da, krivi odgovor
<BotaniCar> Ali, nije, pitanje ti je krivo :)
<Mmike> nope, pitanje je skroz ok
<Mmike> ispravan odgovor bi bio: 'u /etc/sudoers, dodaj timestamp_timeout'
<BotaniCar> Al, fakat, trebas to isto za AIX ? http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-sudo/index.html?ca=drs 
<Mmike> a ne 'visudo'
<BotaniCar> Ovo je ispravan odgovor za OS na cijem kanalu pricamo, basta. Idi tlaci nekog kom je stalo na #linux :D
<Mmike> nije ispravan odgovor
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> visudo je samo wrapper
<BotaniCar> Kak ne, napravi kaj clanak kaze na ubuntuu i rijesio si problem
<Mmike> ti ne kuzis sto je visudo :)
<Mmike> ne zamjeram, ipak si ti klikator windowsator :D
<Mmike> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/77356/how-long-is-the-password-for-executing-a-command-with-sudo-cached
<Mmike> eto ti, recimo, ispravniji odgovor
<BotaniCar> Uostalom, linkao sam ti izvor da si mozes iz njega si izvuci kaj ti je bitno :) I, sebi na cast, uprkos htijenju, dao sam ti link koji zahtijeva da tipkas, ane klikces ! :) 
<Mmike> pa vidi konteksts u kojem se tamo spominje 'visudo'
<Mmike> ja sam se referencirao na tvoje 'ukratko, visudo'
<BotaniCar> ma ti rantas jer imas viska vremena medj dva satanka, razumijem :) 
<Mmike> to je krivo - visudo nije mjesto gdje to namjestam, velim, visudo je samo wrapper oko 'vim /etc/sudoers'
<BotaniCar> *sastanka
<Mmike> to k'o da si me pito 'e, di namjestim apache virtual host', a ja ti kazem 'sudo gedit'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako mi dozvolis, nije ni slicno. 
<BotaniCar> Idi jebi zid, imam posla :)
<BotaniCar> ( zaboravio si zahvalit, pitjko ) :) 
<Mmike> kak nije slicno?
<Mmike> isto je :)
<BotaniCar> Velim, dok ne obavis nuznu formalnost, kao da tipkas prozirnim slovima :P
<Mmike> ali, nisi mi nist rekao
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> tj, da, link je ok, thnx (znam i ja guglat, jel)
<BotaniCar> Znas kua, da znas - ne bi pitao :) 
<Mmike> ali tvoj komentar 'ukratko, visudo' je pogresan - samo pokazuje da u biti ne kuzis kaj je visudo :)
<Mmike> ma uvijek je lakse prvo pitat tu, pa onda guglat :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: thx 
<BotaniCar> Imas neki gugl koji reagira na pretrage koje ukljucuju "cloud" i nish vishe 
<Mmike> radio sljeme - homofobno-hadezeovski radio - sad nazvao lik i poceo srat po karamarku, ova ga izbacila van, prekinula mu vezu
<BotaniCar> Kaj imam kuzit u tom da ti je na ubuntuju to brze otipkat nego "vim /di/je/vec/fajl" ? OK, blesav sam i pretpostavio sam da imas ubuntu i pitas ontopic
<Mmike> nakon toga nazove lik koji sere po milanovicu, a ova mu veli 'slazem se s vama, gospodine' :)
<BotaniCar> Sljeme .. to me shefca stalno punta da pocnem slusati :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, po tome kaj mi nisi odgovorio - opet velim: "ukratko, dodaj timestamp_timeout u /etc/sudoers" bi bio dobar odgovor. Kuzis?
<Mmike> sljeme ima preizvrsnu muziku. Al' ono, preizvrsnu
<Mmike> (npr, nema uopce hop-cupa :) )
<BotaniCar> Ne, da imas ubuntu i dalje bi ti bilo brze "visudo" 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa naravno da mu prekine vezu kuze da ce ovi doc na vlast to se sad i na htv dogada
<Mmike> BotaniCar, odustajem, tvoje nepoznavanje materije je nevjerojatno :)
<SilverSpace> okrecu se kak vjetar puse
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nema to veze s nepoznavanjem, smatram da te debilno upucivati u nuts'n'bolts za radnju ot tri klika po tastaturi. Oprosti sto sam zanemario tvoju opsesiju gubljenjem vremena na nebitno :)
<BotaniCar> Objasni mi kak je brze direktno editirati fajlu , nego koristiti ugradjeni alat, pa mozemo nastaviti
<jaizza> vi rules
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ali taj ugradjeni alat samo pokrene vim 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: tebe sam se u stvari sjetio kad sam linkao ono za AIX :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike:  manje tipkanja, is all :)
<Mmike> da sam pitao 'kako editirati /etc/sudoers' pa da si odgovorio ' sa visudo', super
<Mmike> ali nisam to pitao
<Mmike> pitao sam kaj treba dodat di da se caching time smanji
<jaizza> BotaniCar: koje za AIX?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel pomopcu linka koji sam dao, na ubuntuu, mozes napraviti sto si htio ? Molio bih samo da/ne :) 
<Mmike> ne znas, i ne znas da ne znas - opasan si.
<BotaniCar> jaizza: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-sudo/index.html?ca=drs
<Mmike> BotaniCar, naravno da da - opet velim, komentirao sam samo tvoje 'ukratko, visudo', sto je pogresno. Al' ti si k'o nadurena frajla u PMSu.
<Mmike> nauci kaj je visudo i zakaj se koristi i zakaj nije dobro koristiti 'vim /etc/sudo'
<BotaniCar> naravno da sam naduren, umjesto da rijesis problem, viknes "fala" i odes se igrati s detetom ; ti vadis komentar iz konteksta, mazes ga katranom i perjem, i onda mi ides gubiti vrijeme :) De nemoj :)
<Mmike> komentar je krivi
<Mmike> sorry sto sam se usudio ti ukazati na to :)
<BotaniCar> Nema problema, zakljucujem da cu te drugi put pustit' samog na gugl. 
<Mmike> zakljucujem da i dalje nemas pojma o cem pricas :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, preporucam: 'man visudo'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za sto tocno ? Ja *znam* kaj je, ono sto ne znam je zakaj mi izvrces odgovor u kojem sam pokusao pomoci , do neprepoznatljivosti ?
<Mmike> nemas pojma
<Mmike> da znas onda nebi rekao 'ukratko, visudo'
<jaizza> BotaniCar: sudo riles
<BotaniCar> Tebe u stvari jebe kaj nemas ubuntu , pa nisi mogao utipkati visudo, nego guglati kaj to wrappa, jelda ? :)
<BotaniCar> Pravo ti budi kad pitas na specijaliziranom kanalu :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/10314490_10204037010794791_1515883220183508592_n.jpg
<jaizza> ubuntu rules
<Mmike> BotaniCar, u biti imas pravo
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ispricavam se
<BotaniCar> Telefon mi se boota duze od racunala. 
<Mmike> iako utipkavanje visudo ne rjesava moj problem, imas pravo. sorry.
<BotaniCar> Pa, za to si si sam kriv, kad imas neku levu distru umjesto Unityuntua ! 
<Mmike> imam kuburu
<Mmike> mozda sam trebi pisao kibudo-nan! :D
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Crni pojas iz linuxa :)
<ivoks> www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/kisa-u-vecini-hrvatske-u-zagrebu-se-srusilo-drvo-940957/multimedia/p8
<ivoks> www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/kisa-u-vecini-hrvatske-u-zagrebu-se-srusilo-drvo-940957/multimedia/p19
<ivoks> ovo je moja ulica wtf ^
<ivoks> 100m od kuce
<infy-> ma daj
<infy-> ova matematika same laži... :\
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/gotovo-je-zlocinacki-hdz-dobio-sest-mandata-nesposobni-sdp-4-orah-jedan/749506.aspx
<SilverSpace> u indexu rezu zile 
<infy-> Hahahah
<infy-> Ti izbori... to je jučer bilo je li?
<SilverSpace> da
<BotaniCar> Velim ja da ne valja birati nedjeljom, ne mze se mladez sjetiti nakon subote ... 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa da nedjelja je najlosiji dan 
<BotaniCar> Mislis da je to slucajno ? :)
<SilverSpace> sigurno nije
<SilverSpace> mislim da u EU samo englezi radnim danom glasuju
<BotaniCar> Ovi iz Microsofta su zakon, dobili su spor i sad ne moraju disklozati podatke korisnika office365 aplikacija, ako ih FBI trazi 
<BotaniCar> http://www.scribd.com/doc/225686263/Unsealed-NSL-Challenge
<SilverSpace> volem, a nevolem
<niko> /14/14
<jelly> BotaniCar: a jesu objasnili zasto mijenjaju metadata u korisnickim datotekama
<BotaniCar> jelly: procitao sam samo ocekivano objasnjenje da je identifikator tu da bi njihovi maintainance mehanizmi imali nesto po cem bi mogli raditi provjeru. Nisam pametan da li im vjerovati ili ne. Tehnicki mi je objasnjenje u redu, no paranoik u meni .. je paranoik 
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 17.0°C (2:00 PM CEST on May 26, 2014). Conditions: Light Thunderstorm. Humidity: 94%. Dew Point: 16.0°C. Pressure: 29.94 in 1014 hPa (Falling). 
<SilverSpace> kaj ja znam
<SilverSpace>  ArchWiPi 3.12.20-3-ARCH
<SilverSpace> kmet 3.13.0-27
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/znanost/334600/Ako-mislite-da-je-kod-nas-palo-puno-kise-pogledajte-Italiju.html
<jelly> %#@$ t.ht.hr
<jelly> Escape character is '^]'.
<jelly> 220 *******************************
<rut> ima sto bolje od SARG-a za squid ?
<weshmashian> i tak
<weshmashian> fino pokiso na 50m
<weshmashian> jelly: prompt ti izgleda ko da psujes
<jelly> to... nije promtp
<weshmashian> steta :D
<jelly> weshmashian: koje si vrijeme ostvario u kisnjenju na 50m?
<weshmashian> jelly: bijah mokar u 30s
<weshmashian> new record
<jelly> nelose
<weshmashian> i jos sam imo kisobran
<BotaniCar> Jelly: dalo van update s kojim Hyper-V virtualka moze direktno pristupati hardveru ( govorim , jer sad mozes direktno do USB sticka). Podrzane su W2012 i W8.1 platforme 
<jelly> ohoho
<jelly> moram gnjavit admina si
<jelly> a... 8.1 isto ima hyper-v?  Neki skriplani?
<jelly> onda mozda vise necu morat svakih 5 sekundi ddat disk da se ne downspina, vec ga SMART-om natjerat
<BotaniCar> jelly u 8ici nemas migracijske i HA perkove koje 2012ka ima , funkcionalno je jednak
<BotaniCar> Sad kad popizdis na limit rezolucije prikaza na ekranu :) Samo cekam 
<jelly> to vise informativno
<jelly> ionako nemam para na bacanje za windows licencu
<BotaniCar> To kad te poduzece podari, da feature ne stoji neiskoristen :) 
<ivoks> EXT network
<ivoks> crap
<ivoks> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-eXlnybRYYjI/U4IgZsvTzsI/AAAAAAAAcyI/b-4WGD-ZKl0/s512-no/PRprogrammer_intersection_laziness_skills_coffee_postcard-rb010a380cc3a4bd5a7e01a420eb872aa_vgbaq_8byvr_512.jpg
<jelly> jel ima josko da mu idu na zivce kompresijski artefakti u slikama poput gornje
<obruT> meni ide na zivce sto set takva slika uopce snimi kao jpg :P
<jelly> ikr
<jelly> ko god je slagao MX za ha-te... jao
<BotaniCar> do tell :) 
<ivoks> 220 ls266.t-com.hr ESMTP Rock and Roll
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> to sam ja stavio na jednom svom serveru prije 15 godina
<obruT> jelly: za t-com ili za ht.hr ? :)
<jelly> obruT: t.ht.hr
<jelly> ivoks: taj za korisnike radi, ovaj za firmu me nrine
<jelly> brine*
<ivoks> idem i ja doma
<jelly> rebootali su servere i sad sve radi :-)
<jelly> (probajte pogoditi koji OS i mail server softver)
<weshmashian> win3.11, lotus?
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world
<Mmike> JUJU JUJU JUJU
<Mmike> jebemti konja konjavog
<Mmike> jelly, ja redovno servere rebootam i redovno rade
<jelly> Mmike: kao rjesenje za tehnicki problem?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> to bas i ne :)
<jelly> koji nije "upgrade kernela"?
 * Mmike se sjeca konverzacije s bivseg posla: 'jedno 15 puta smo rebootali ovaj stroj, i uvijek se skrsi jer ostane bez memorije'
<jelly> ili "editiranje resolv.confa"
<weshmashian> :D
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRrXXXd2DSU
<datase> jelly: Title: Sam Brown - Stop (1024x768 4:3 HD) (Extra Jazz Version).avi, Views: 69471, Rating: 99.17098%
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yMoX2Q833Q&list=UUg1txJZKwP45CcIWYG5SaEA&index=31 more of that HQ
<datase> jelly: Title: D.O.N.S - Pump Up The Jam converted to 640x480  4-3 1024x720.mp4, Views: 346, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/poplavljene-ulice-prolom-oblaka-u-zagrebu/749620.aspx
<SilverSpace> grizanska
<calmpitbull> Pitanje....zelim stavit na ssd neki drugi linux, i sada kad instaliram i kada me along side ja kazem ne i idem na onu trecu opciju....e sada ja tu vidim ssd al nemam pojma sto sada dalje
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: postoji li neki OS na ssdu koji zelis zadrzati?
<calmpitbull> Ne
<infy-> o/
<calmpitbull> Ssd je prazan...
<calmpitbull> uglavnom na ssd sam imal win7, a buduci da ga nisam palil vec par godina sam ssd formatiral pomocu gparteda
<calmpitbull> e sada zelim stavit na to neki linux os...a kada me pita na koji nacin da instalira onda se naravno ne vidi....vec je hidden 
<calmpitbull> e sada kada kliknem tu opciju vidim sve hd na kompu tako i ssd
<calmpitbull> e sada tu prestane moje znanje sa tim particijama....jer odaberem ssd na dropdown listi kliknem install i onda napise da nema neceg
<calmpitbull> ok mislim da sam shvatil...
<calmpitbull> hvala vam....uvijek je dobro tu doc glasno razmisljat
<jelly-home> uvijek nam je drago pomoc?
<jelly-home> cak i kad nema nikog
<infy-> Tako i ja isto... uvijek razmišǉam na glas i spammam IRC
<infy-> I onda se problem riješi ― so simple
<SilverSpace> no da
<banderaz> power of IRC
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDV6v1HgSgY
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: No One Likes Mosquitos, Here's How To Kill Thousands, Views: 2056, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> nisam ni skuzio da je danas praznih i u SAD-u i u VB-u
<ivoks> praznik
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj te juju muci?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa
<ivoks> Mmike: dodji sutra u 8 s konkretnim pitanjima/problemima. mogu ti se posvetiti punih 2-3h
<ivoks> jer sam ofol na godisnjem
<Mmike> ivoks, nemrem sutra, u 10 imam tim miting
<Mmike> a muci me, ono, hrpa sranja jer ne poznam sto i kako
<ivoks> mozes ovdje to odraditi
<Mmike> al' dobro
<ivoks> budemo zajedno :)
<Mmike> ma moram laptop priredit za to, a nemam ga priredjenog, a necu stic to do jutra
<ivoks> mozes s mog kompa
<Mmike> crko mi je, naime, pa sam uzo novi, pa nisam jos sve to
<Mmike> daj ti meni reci
<ivoks> imam ja i kameru i mikrofon :)
<Mmike> ovak, na pamet
<Mmike> pokrenem onaj juju-deployer
<Mmike> i sad ovaj roka roka roka
<Mmike> i onda se sjebe
<ivoks> heh :)
<Mmike> i nadjem di se sjebe, juju ssh zuul/kurac
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> odem tamo i nadjem, recimo, ovo:
<Mmike> cek, 1001 log file :) sam malo
<ivoks> jebemti lenovo i njihov sdcard reader
<ivoks> sdcard antireader
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> daklem, six nije uspio instalirat
<Mmike> i onda odem unutra, i kazem; pip install six
<Mmike> ovaj instalira
<Mmike> odem van, juju resolved --retry zuul/0
<Mmike> onda pukne na necem drugom
<ivoks> cek cek
<Mmike> i tak ih popravim '5-6' na ruke, i sve prodje
<ivoks> to slazes na 14.04?
<Mmike> ne, 12.04
<ivoks> ciaas?
 * weshmashian ode po kokice
<Mmike> tj, 14.04 je host, imam juju-local sa lxcom
<Mmike> i unutra je sve 12.04
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> neki kurac je, cini se, sjebat s charmom, al' nisam jos naso kak da idem gledat tocno sta :)
<ivoks> ajde na interni paste stavi taj deployer
<ivoks> mislim da znam gdje je problem
<Mmike> naso onaj zuul_requirements i popipao to sve na ruke, i onda je proslo
<Mmike> erm
<ivoks> tj., nije problem, vec manjak konfiguracije
<Mmike> 'taj deployer'?
<Mmike> cek 
<ivoks> yaml
<Mmike> o srca ti i i1001 prozor
<ivoks> 12.04 nema six 1.5.2
<ivoks> six 1.5.2 je u cloud archive za havanu ili icehouse
<ivoks> pa moras omoguciti taj repo u konfiguraciji
<ivoks> daj konfu za zuul
<Mmike> ivoks, to je ovo: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-ci/canonical-ci/trunk/view/head:/canonical-ci.yml
<weshmashian> procito "daj konfu zeni"
<Mmike> ivoks, ima
<Mmike> tj
<ivoks> admin_email: ante@canonical.com
<Mmike> ubuntu@mario-local-machine-10:~$ pip freeze | grep six
<Mmike> Warning: cannot find svn location for distribute==0.6.24dev-r0
<Mmike> six==1.6.1
<ivoks> nadam se da si to promijenio :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, to doma pokusavam tek, nisam nist jos promijenio
<Mmike> gema ce me ubit, al' sta sad
<Mmike> btw, prejebeno ovo sa lxcom i svime za po doma, onak, pre super, pre mrak, pre sve :)
<Mmike> ugl, zuul se sad instalirao/skonfigurirao i sve to, samo stso sam trebao na ruke instalirata jedno 5-6 tih pipova
<Mmike> sad idem vidjet zakaj jenkins sere
<ivoks> cek da ulovim branch
<Mmike> bzr branch lp:canonical-ci
<Mmike> ja sam to reko, i dobio to
<ivoks> a jebemu
<ivoks> makefile fetcha source od zuula
<Mmike> de si to vidio?
<Mmike> aha, vidim
<Mmike> al dobro, nek fetcha. to nebi smjelo veze imat s time da ovom 'pip instal six' ne prodje
<Mmike> a meni na ruke prodje
<ivoks> nemam sad vremena debugirati jer u 22h moram biti na drugom kraju grada
<ivoks> al, dodji sutra, pa cemo pogledati
<ivoks> ostavi ssh prema stroju
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> neznam bas dal' cu stic u 8
<Mmike> javim ti se ujutro tu kad se dignem
<Mmike> thnx! :D
<Mmike> ok, radi i jenkins
<Mmike> potrgani su charmovi, nekako :)
<Mmike> btw, maknuo sve sa pravog diska na ssd, i POLETJELO
<Mmike> juju-deployer trajao 8-10 minuta, sad traje jedva minutu
<Mmike> i dakako, sad, novi set sranja :D
<SilverSpace> ups
<Mmike> ooooooooooooooo srca ti
<Mmike> mislim da odustajem za danas :/
<obruT> lako tako :P
<SilverSpace> navali 
<SilverSpace> ln
<infy-> time to sleep, lkn
<Mmike> "Dokument je napravljen u Vision-Software Kft. Octopus 8 naplatnom sustavu.
<Mmike> 535,20
<Mmike> 133,80
<Mmike> 669,00
<Mmike> Izradio: Automatikus futtatás"
<Mmike> futtatas
<Mmike> mega :)
<Mmike> "The local provider is btrfs-aware. If your LXC directory is on a btrfs filesystem, the clones use snapshots and are much faster to create and take up much less space. "
<Mmike> cini se da cu i ja skoro na brtfs :)
<obruT> zena upravo popusila kaznu za prebrzu voznju :P
<obruT> jebo nocne akcije
<obruT> i linksys telefone isto
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-27
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<Mmike> ivoks, necu moc nikud ja prije sad, dete ima 'ja sam kralj svemira' fazu
<Mmike> iii, novi kelner
<ivoks> prije sad?
<ivoks> sta to opce znaci
<BotaniCar> kak sad mislis "ja sam kralj svemira" - faza ? :) Pa, to im je konstanta :) 
<ivoks> Korisnik Mark Shuttleworth dodao vas je na Google+
<ivoks> o mamu mu...
<ivoks> ja ga maknem, a on opet
<ivoks> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KoZc-y7dPHM/U4N8I14wKWI/AAAAAAAAEp4/5s96JP5u9eE/w400-h474-no/REdWOLZ.jpg
<ivoks> ctrl+x, ctrl+v
<BotaniCar> lol
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/10173651_673269646055441_10220763347194839_n.jpg
<ivoks> nisu li divni :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> fora fotka: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/10334318_673275012721571_6299662946644714206_n.jpg
<ivoks> normandija: https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10369743_673281322720940_5140263450596515015_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> smrc more
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10415658_673285849387154_2878594115874881961_n.jpg
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/10300111_673297669385972_6399779989230039468_n.jpg
<ivoks> SilverSpace: mislis ovo?
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10411245_673301872718885_9138876988161417968_n.jpg
<ivoks> il ovo
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/47635_673302049385534_4527852328737122388_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> ajajaj
<SilverSpace> kazu jutros da je more od 18 - 22 °
<rut> taman za kupanje :)
<rut> al j* more .. sad ce pocet lupat turbo cijene 
<BotaniCar> Hebo more, polugole zene su mi lijepe i na kontinentu 
<rut> slazem se 
<rut> kako je zatopilo neznam di da gledam vise .. nemogu se koncentrirat 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma da :)
<SilverSpace> pazi kako vozis
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja imam oci samo za svoju zenu , i cestu ! :) 
<rut> hahahaha
<rut> kako ga sere
 * BotaniCar se pokrije usima 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BofdsXQCAAAcmOl.jpg
<SilverSpace> snimili pucanje nasipa
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jel to na Klaki ? :) 
<infy-> Dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<rut> nekima je dan a ne jutro :)
<infy-> Kako kome :p
<rut> jucer pitao pa nista . ajde riskirat cu jos danas ... ima sto bolje od SARG-a za squid ?
<SilverSpace> kaj je to
<BotaniCar> noSARG beats SARG :) Ionako nikad neces ni pogledati statistike :) 
<rut> ma neka analiza
<BotaniCar> Ionako ce se ispostaviti da vecinu bendvita jedu tvoji torenti, makni to, nemoj da shef skuzi :) 
<rut> nije to za mene ..
<BotaniCar> Enivej, nije analiza, ali je log management - ja sve logove turam u LogAnalyzer. 
<SilverSpace> ne za moju mamu 
<SilverSpace> joj odoh van 
<rut> a kad kazem nije za mene .. za klijenta 
<BotaniCar> Kakva analiza/izvjestaj im treba ?
<rut> ko sisa koliko i koje stranice posjecuje
<rut> a mora biti full full jednostavno .. sarg cu stavit i bok
<rut> idem se bacit na posao 
<BotaniCar> bio je onaj lightquid , takonesto, koji se u reportima fokusirao samo na bandwith eatere .
<BotaniCar> http://lightsquid.sourceforge.net/
<BotaniCar> iha, to nije vec 5 godina ni taknuto, zahebi :) 
<rut> ma vec sam na sargu
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=H95nNNbGZaU # nije za one s slabim zelucom :) #svatovi #balkan :)
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Čavoglavonija (sve je isto ko i lani), Views: 20700, Rating: 94.87544%
<BotaniCar> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/biznis/334695/Cudo-se-desilo-drzavne-tvrtke-minus-pretvorile-u-plus.html # kaj sam samo ja lud ? Ovi iz CA su mogli poslovati s dobiti svake godine, da je bilo interesa za to .. 
<jelly-home> to je sve Linic kriv :-)
<BotaniCar> :) [nasumican,neargumentiran,  komentar o tome kako je bolje otkad HDZovci ne upravljaju vtrtkama]
<Mmike> "Slavko Linić je poručio da će po prvi puta u životu staviti sebe ispred stranke"
<Mmike> kak je taj lik jadan
<Mmike> to je strasno
<BotaniCar> To mozes procitati i kao "popit cu metak za Zorana" :) 
<Mmike> Za Debilana
<ivoks> BotaniCar: CA se znacajno popravila
<ivoks> BotaniCar: samo par promjena na web stranici su ju ucinili pristupacnom za letenje
<ivoks> sada se mozes cekirati bez da cekas u redu
<ivoks> prije samo pola godine to je bio vudu za njih
<ivoks> a i vise nisu rastrosni s hranom na kratkim letovima
<ivoks> sada daju barem 10x jeftiniju hranu
<ivoks> sto je ok, jer mi do minhena zbilja ne treba ne znam koliko hrane :D
<ivoks> i imali su one akcije 'letite za par eura' prema velikim metropolama
<ivoks> to je uvijek sve bilo bukirano 
<ivoks> mene fascinira HP
<ivoks> u japanu i njemackoj poste su jedne od najbogatijih firmi
<ivoks> njemacka posta ima vece prihode i od t-coma
<ivoks> a ntt je jedna od najvecih firmi na svijetu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sve sto si opisao su neke sitne , ali vrijedne, promjene ; koje su mogli provesti i prije, ali im se nije dalo jer nisu bili pod povecalom. Slazes se ?
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nippon_Telegraph_and_Telephone
<ivoks> Revenue ¥10.507 trillion (2012)
<BotaniCar> I, da, nece me cuditi ako privatiziraju postu i najednom pocne donositi pola milijarde eura zarade godisnje :)
<ivoks> kad su kreteni
<ivoks> recimo
<ivoks> treba samo vidjeti sto svicarci rade
<ivoks> oni nemaju svicarsku postu i svicarskog bus prijevoznika
<ivoks> to je sve svicarska posta
<ivoks> bam, samo ujedinjenjem te dvije firme rezes minuse i jednima i drugima
<ivoks> posta vise ne mora imati svoja vozila za prijevoz par posiljki
<obruT> i tak... jel se pitao tko zasto je HAC forsirao registraciju ENC-a ?
<ivoks> registraciju enca?
<obruT> pa da... nebres vise koristit ENC bez da ga registriras... das podatke i tak to
<ivoks> pa nisi ga mogao kupiti bez registracije
<ivoks> o cem ti pricas? :)
<ivoks> korisnicko ime ti je ime.prezime
<obruT> nekad prije jesi
<ivoks> ja imam enc vec, pa ne znam, 4 godine
<BotaniCar> ivoks: problem je sto su , kod spajanja firmi, oni koji postaju visak - glasaci ; to je alfa i omega svih prepreka u optimizaciji drzave (IMO)
<obruT> pa imam ga i ja hrpu vremena pa kad smo ga kupili, nismo davali nikakve podatke
<obruT> a onda su prosle godine isforsirali tu registraciju i za ljude koji nisu registrirani
<ivoks> pa naravno da se moras registrirati
<ivoks> jer ENC ti moze zavrsiti u minusu
<obruT> pa sad moras, do prije godinu dana nisi morao
<ivoks> a koga ce onda ganjati?
<ivoks> velim ti, prije 4 godine se moralo registrirati kada si ga kupovao
<obruT> ok, ja samo kazem da mi kad smo kupili nismo morali davati nikakve podatke... i sve je uredno radilo do prosle godine
<Mmike> burzujcine
<Mmike> enc se ima
<Mmike> lako je tak 
<BotaniCar> Cuj, kuka lik koji vjerojatno ima najskuplja kola od svih na kanalu :F
 * Mmike je letio za Pariz sa CA pred manje od godinu dana, i to je bio uzas (sto se tice hrane)
<obruT> burzujcine ? :) pa jeftinija mi je cestarina zbog toga :)
<Mmike> ti, visudo, suti! :)
<ivoks> enc je zakon
<obruT> al nije do jeftinoce nego prakticnosti, pogotovo ljeti
<Mmike> obruT, kaj se ti ne vozis biciklom? :)
<Mmike> ma serem, jebovas :)
<Mmike> stari moj ima enc, al' on je bar 2put tjedno na Krku
<obruT> vozim se ja biciklinom, no nekad se bicikl vozi u autu :)
<Mmike> ne da mu se isplati nego mu se mega isplati
<ivoks> Mmike: nema veze koliko si puta
<Mmike> ja jednom/dvaput godisnje odem do Splita
<ivoks> taman da ides jednom, isplati se
<Mmike> pa kol'ko je jeftinija cestarina?
<ivoks> cestarina je ista
<ivoks> ali kad das 900kn za bon, dobijes preko 1000kn na racun
<obruT> da, cestarina je ista, ali ti iznos koji si uplatio uvecaju za neke pare
<Mmike> a kolko minimalno mogu metnit gore?
<obruT> sto virtualno ispadne "jeftinije"
<Mmike> jedino sto mi se cini super kod ENCa je 'fast lane'
<obruT> upravo to... samo prodjes i djenja
<Mmike> kak to radi sad?
<obruT> pogotovo ljeti kad su guzve, milja turista, prodjes kroz fast enc i jebe ti se
<Mmike> pred 2-3 godine sa starim kad sam isao sto na krk sto u split - to bas i nije radilo kak spada :)
<Mmike> ima di fast enc osim na demerju?
 * BotaniCar ima samo dobra iskustva s (tudjim) ENCofima 
<ivoks> fast enc?
<ivoks> ili enc?
<Mmike> fastenc
 * Mmike bi na more
<Mmike> dost mi je zagreba 
<ivoks> na svakom ulazu u zagreb imas fast enc
<Mmike> ivanja reka ima?
<Mmike> i ono iz krapine?
<Mmike> a ostalo?
<Mmike> doduse, neznam dal' sam ikad di cekao osim na ulazu u zg
<obruT> nama se u zadnjih n godina, a stalno putujemo naokolo, dva puta dogodilo da je morao intevenirati netko iz kucica i to je to... radi cudo
<obruT> Mmike: sto se fastenca tice, samo taj u demerju i je bitan :)
<Mmike> frend radi na odrzavanju/instalaciji tih encova po hrvackoj
<Mmike> veli i on da to mora radit super, samo da su ljudi debili :)
<jelly> From: Melanie Carter <admin@porezna-uprava.hr>
<obruT> jelly: svi masovno dobivaju te spamove
<Mmike> moj iredmail stack nije dao da to prodje :D
<obruT> danas su u igri: posao za 400-2000â EUR (na engleskom i ceskom) te nekakvi ljekovi
<Mmike> adekvatno placen poso za ljekove :D
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ja ne dobijam spam ? Samo legitimna s*anja iz porezne :)
<ivoks> obruT: fastenc kod ikee je jos bolji
<ivoks> nema vise ulaza na ivanji reki
<ivoks> ovaj kod ikee su stavili u preticajni trak, pa uopce ne mijenjas smjer, samo picis
<Mmike> picku mater i onaj google drive - je'l ima IKAKAV nacin da si ja organiziram dokumente tamo? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak ne, mici ih od tamo :D
<ivoks> nema, google drive je sranje
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam sad recimo FunkyDunky dokument prebacio u moj drajv - al' sad sam napravio kopiju, right, to vise nije onaj isti dokument?
<ivoks> ne, prebacio si ga
<Mmike> ivoks, imam sastanche s Edom sad, jel' bi ti pasalo da se oko 1 vidimo, ili te nema vise onda?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> ivoks, osh rec da ga vise nitko drugi ne vidi?
<ivoks> i necu ti vise pomagat
<Mmike> :P
 * Mmike ce morat postpuit po hijerarhijskoj zapovjedi sad :D
<ivoks> kak je hrvatska lutrija mogla bit u minusu?
<ivoks> kak?!
<ivoks> i to 10 milijuna kuna
<BotaniCar> Imali su par domjenaka i jednu 6-icu vise od planiranog :) Ne znam, fakat ne znam kak .. to mi je kao da kasino u Vegasu izgubi , ikad :) 
<ivoks> cini se da milanovic nece docekati kraj tjedna
<jelly> dvije godine prekasno za to
<ivoks> nije smio nikada niti dobiti vlast
<ivoks> pristavo deriste
<BotaniCar> Sad ce pokusati zadrzati vlast vojskom :) Ste vidjeli da smatra davanje ostavke izdajom, skroz se natripio :) 
<ivoks> trebao bi ko sanader, prebaciti lopticu na nekoga drugoga i otici
<ivoks> cini se da ce to biti picula
<ivoks> jucer je jednom recenicom jakovcica pospremio u dzep
<ivoks> - Nema mjesta optimizmu. Potrebna je promjena i u stranci i u koaliciji na vlasti. Koalicijski partneri mogu biti itekako zadovoljni rezultatom Kukuriku liste jer bi samostalnim nastupom bili daleko od izbornog praga, a kamoli od europskog parlamenta.
<obruT> kak mislis kak.... izvlacile su se pare na sve strane, tek kad se napravi kaos u firmi i pocnu padati glave, odjednom firma u plusu, zaradjuje vise nego ikad
<BotaniCar> Nda, uvijek me cudilo da "oni gore" ( ili dionicari) nakon takvog naglog pojavljivanja profita ne pozovu neovisne revizore i poprate unatrag svu lovu iscijedjenu van u zadnjih X godina, pa zakotrljaju jos koju glavicu 
<obruT> uz oduzimanje sve imovine odgovornim osobama
<ivoks> umri, ipv4, umri
<obruT> nece jos tako skoro cini se
<ivoks> obruT: nego, bio sam ti u sredisnjici prosli tjedan :)
<ivoks> o, hoce hoce :)
<BotaniCar> nece, zato kaj su ISPovi inertni :) 
<obruT> preslabo to sve ide, providerima se ne da
<ivoks> khm... :)
<obruT> ovi moji to testiraju vec neko vrijeme, IAD s kojim testiramo je srednja zalost
<obruT> do sad je bio problem i sa IAD-ovima, sad se pojavljuju konacno neki koji relativno ok rade s ipv6, al imaju musica
<ivoks> kad bi barem neki consumer IAD-ova imao tu snagu i moc gurnuti proizvodjace prema ipv6
<obruT> ovaj moj recimo podrzava dual-stack, ali - nakon par dana vise ne oglasava ipv6 prefix, ima bug da svoje admin sucelje uopce ne sakrije od svijeta preko ipv6...
<obruT> ipv6 se sad gura dosta u core mrezu, interno ce se koristiti za servise, korisnik nece niti biti svjestan toga, ali ce za vezu sa svijetom jos neko vrijeme preferirati v4
<jelly> fritzbox navodno radi, al je skup
<obruT> skup je da...
<obruT> i mocan
<jelly> ivoks: i kad bi postojao, nema incentive za uloziti 10-100M kuna i zamijeniti stare
<obruT> mi testiramo s nekim ZTE-ovima
<jelly> mi smo tek instalirali opremu koja moze napraviti failover a da ne pogubi ipv6 settinge ;-)
<jelly> ... i to za servere.  Kamoli za korisnike.
<obruT> al jebo ipv6 kad ni slashdot ni osnews nemaju AAAA record :)
<obruT> odnosno... osnews ima :)
<obruT> slashdot ne koliko vidim
<BotaniCar1> obruT: kad smo vec kod ZTE-a , kad se zgrije, pocne mu wireless ludit' :) 
<obruT> ne bi znao :) ne koristim njegov wifi, imam dedicirani :)
<ivoks> nda, pocelo je
<ivoks> French President Francois Hollande has said the EU must reform and scale back its power, amid a surge in support for Eurosceptic and far-right parties.
<ivoks> "Europe has to be simple, clear, to be effective where it is needed and to withdraw from where it is not necessary," he said.
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> zjevvvv
<SilverSpace> kaj mi se sad spava nakon voznje na bike
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: koji si dan popodne doma :)
<SilverSpace> imam nesto obaviti u sesvetama pa da navratim :)
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: svaki, mogu te i furnuti do sesveta kad idem s posla. Ovaj mi tjedan odgovara vise nego inace jer ne moram poslije posla drito u vrtic. 
<SilverSpace> na bike navratim 
<SilverSpace> kad to obicno ides doma
<rut> vrti tko gnome3 ili od ubunta graf. sucelje ?
<BotaniCar1> U 16h izlazim s Kozjaka, u dubravi sam oko 16:20, skinemo jedan kotac pa bike moze u gepek 
<BotaniCar1> Ili mozes i na bajku do mene, tebi na muku ( postaje gadno vruce na onom dijelu izmedju Dupca i Sesveta, di nema hlada) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: bumo se dogovorili koji dan ak ne bu kisa zajebaval 
<SilverSpace> pa te pricekam pred zgradom kod tebe
<BotaniCar1> Zena je doma, mali je bolestan, ako uletis prije, bu te pustila f hizu ( iako si krupan i neobrijan) :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> gledam prognozu gadno bome svaki dan mogucnost kise
<Mmike> kaj vi jos rakiju rakijate? :D
<obruT> ma kakva kisa... padne pljuscic i djenja
<SilverSpace> cetvrtak petak mozda bude ljepse
 * weshmashian danas sa paciklom
<weshmashian> pa kud puklo da puklo
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne volim mokra jaja
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: pa stavi ih u vrecicu... )
<weshmashian> :)
<SilverSpace> doduse uvijek su mokra
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: :)
<BotaniCar1> lol, da, stavi ih u vrecicu :) 
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: ja uvijek rado rakiju rakijam :) 
<SilverSpace> bemti skriptu nece se izvrsavati kad je u cron.daily ricno pokrenuta radi 
<SilverSpace> prije je to uredno radilo 
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: stavi u cron skriptu koja pokrece tu skriptu ! :) 
<SilverSpace> da na to sam ii mislio 
<SilverSpace> ovo je radilo prije http://pastebin.com/Pn3ZAzLM
<BotaniCar1> kaj se desi kad c/p to u skriptu , i zavrtis skriptu ? Meni izgleda kao da imas line break negdje 
<SilverSpace> nije provjereno 
<SilverSpace> dozvole provjerene 
<SilverSpace> cron radi 
<SilverSpace> budem danas ponovo slozio pa cu sutra vidjeti 
<BotaniCar1> stavi u hourly cron, zakaj da cekas do sutra
<SilverSpace> aa 
<SilverSpace> probat cu u crontab staviti @daily /home/juan/Scripts/backup_auto.sh
<SilverSpace> to bi se trebalo izvrsavati
<jelly> jejeje
<jelly> (username gore je "juan"... spanjolci se smiju jejeje na ircu)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar1> Ne mogu dovoljno nahvaliti ovog Juana: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1838571/
<SilverSpace> zombi
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/umjesto-ruskih-mi-8--morh-zeli-polovne-black-hawke/1194369/
<ivoks> nekome je konacno doslo do mozga
<BotaniCar1> bas onak, dobar trash, toliko dobar da film umalo nije trash :) 
<ivoks> visa cijena zapadnih letjelica se brzo anulira kad skuzis da ti vise nema tko servisirati ruske
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: to je suludo, na kraju cemo imati avijaciju cije je odrzavanje za trecinu jeftinije, a i mogu neku stetu napraviti ! :) Kome je to u interesu :D
<ivoks> stetu?
<ivoks> Osim toga, 2016. godine na remont moraju i helikopteri Mi-117Sh.
<ivoks> pa kaj ih nisu kupili nedavno?!
<ivoks> nema ni 5 godina
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: ako se dobro sjecam, blackhawk se moze ocas prenamijeniti iz transportnog u "flying fortress" 
<ivoks> ah, mislis stetu protivniku
<ivoks> moze se i mi8
<ivoks> mi8 je super helic
<ivoks> ali, nemas bas pouzdane partnere za servisiranje :)
<ivoks> gle sto je bilo s migovima
<ivoks> i sto se jos uvijek desava s mi8
<BotaniCar1> Pda, sva je ruska tehnika super, robusna i kajaznam kaj, ali .. jebi ga, jednom mora na servis 
<ivoks> stoje u sevastopolju
<ivoks> mozemo se samo nadati da boga fakat ima i da je na nasoj strani :)
<Mmike> ovaj juju je jeben
<Mmike> jednako koliko je zdrkan
<BotaniCar1> Meni super zvuci, nisam ga nikad imao gdje upotrijebiti :) 
<Mmike> ja opce ne kuzim zasto hv ima avijone
<Mmike> tj, zastso ima migove
<SilverSpace> eh radi manjka para
<Mmike> pa prodat migove i kupit mi8
<BotaniCar1> "prodat migove" :) Right :) 
<BotaniCar1> Svi lete uzet' od nas rupu bez dna 
<BotaniCar1> ^^ pun intended 
<Mmike> pa ak onaj susak to nije mogo napravit onda
<Mmike> samo, ne moralo se preseravat sa imamo migove
<Mmike> ah-64
<Mmike> il' taj uh-60
<Mmike> ok, nije isto, al'
<Mmike> you get my drift
<ivoks> na zalost
<ivoks> avioni ne mijenjaju helikoptere
<ivoks> i obrnuto
<BotaniCar1> AH64 je nekaj kaj bi mogli imati tri komada i mogli bi porusiti avijaciju skoro svima u regiji :D
<ivoks> helikopteri spadaju pod topnistvo
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ce nama avioni?
<Mmike> konkretnije - kaj ce nam migovi?
<ivoks> moras imati barem jednu eksadrilu
<Mmike> zasto?
<ivoks> jer smo na rubu nato prostora
<ivoks> za presretanje
<BotaniCar1> nene, kaj ce nam avioni je validno pitanje. RH helikopter preleti dovoljno brzo 
<Mmike> presretanje cega?
<ivoks> ne trebaju to biti ne znam kakvi avioni
<ivoks> ja sam za da uzmemo polovne f16ice :)
<ivoks> i da imamo bolje helice
<SilverSpace> cuvanje zracnog prostora
<ivoks> presretanje svega
<ivoks> npr, kad je ono bilo, prije dvije godine?
<SilverSpace> ak nemas avione moras placat nekome 
<ivoks> prosetao nam se nepoznati zrakoplov od slovenije do splita
<ivoks> nismo stigli ni upaliti migove
 * Mmike brije da smo pre mala drzava da bi imali avijone
<Mmike> pogotovo lovce, nadzvucne
<ivoks> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-OgA9d6r4n_8/U0__6IhUgvI/AAAAAAAAR50/V_z9hLo58GY/w426-h240/no+care.gif
<ivoks> nismo premali
<ivoks> vise je problem oblik
<ivoks> svicarci uredno ispuhuju svoje f18 iznad skijalista :)
<Mmike> svicarci imaju hornete?!
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QytBMnbpt8c
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Apache Helicopter, Views: 1062654, Rating: 92.80714%
<ivoks> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_aircraft_of_the_Swiss_Air_Force
<Mmike> SilverSpace, TO! :D
<ivoks> helikopter i avion nemaju istu zadacu
<ivoks> helikopter je najubojitije konvencionalno oruzje
<ivoks> ali ne moze zamijeniti avion
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYMiEU0vKIM
<datase> BotaniCar1: Title: US Army Video - Apache Helicopter (ACDC - Thunderstruck), Views: 1368161, Rating: 96.58453%
<jelly> ivoks: ak imamo mi, automatski ima i Bosna :-)
<ivoks> apache eventualno moze zamijeniti a-10
<ivoks> jelly: pa da, jedino da njima naplacujemo odrzavanje zracnog prostora
 * SilverSpace se vozio od dugog sela do dakova i nazad
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: meni je suludo da mi uopce racunamo na sebe kao silu s presretacima, smislenije mi je da ih se lansira iz SLO ili negdje blizu perimetra, ne na samom perimetru. Em su nasi aerodromi prije na udaru, em imamo manje vreemna za reakciju 
<SilverSpace> tri dana su mi po glavi lupali propeleri 
<SilverSpace> u usima kao da se penjes na planinu pritisak 
<Mmike> ivoks, jasno, al'... sta ce NAMA avioni
<Mmike> ok, SAD ima avijone
<Mmike> njemacka ima avijone
<Mmike> turska isto neka ima avijone
<Mmike> al' hrvatska?
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> mozda propustam nesh bitno :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ti shvacas da na ovim prostorima nije bilo mira dulje od 50 godina i to zadnjih 5-6 stoljeca?
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: i EU ima avijone, samo je pitanje zasto presretace staviti na samu granicu, gdje ce biti prvi na udaru ako zagusti
<ivoks> koliko god ti se cinilo kako je sad vjecan mir, to su rekle sve generacije prije tebe
<Mmike> ivoks, yup
<Mmike> ma sve jasno
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> hrvatska nebi trebala/smjela stremiti ka teritorijalnoj ekspanziji
<BotaniCar1> Zato velim da bi tak nesh gurnuo malo "unutra" , a na rubu ostavio kelikoptere i eventualno VSTOL avionae (kad bi imali para za harriere)
<Mmike> a za cuvat granicu i nas zracni prostor helipetri bi trebali biti dostatni
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> avioni/presretaci cuvaju nebo
<ivoks> oni ne napadaju
<Mmike> ne glede ekspanzije ili ne glede cuvanja?
<ivoks> njihov cilj je *presretanje*
<ivoks> apache su letece topnistvo
<ivoks> a topnistvo se koristi pri napredovanju
<ivoks> ne pri cuvanju granice
<ivoks> treba imati i jedno i drugo
<ivoks> velim, jedno ne zamjenjuje drugo
<ivoks> samim time sto su u zraku ne znaci da su iste namijene
<ivoks> namjene
<ivoks> imas i avione koji se koriste za napad
<ivoks> ali to nisu presretaci
<ivoks> vec multi role fighters
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je bolje placati nekome drugome 
<SilverSpace> ili da mi imamo avione
<Mmike> placati nekome drugome - kaj?
<jelly> > Pozdrav! Novi važan podatak je priložen uz e-maila. Molim odgovor
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moras imati za cuvanje zracnog prostora
<BotaniCar1> jelly: jos malo "porezne" ? 
<jelly> da, stigla su mi dva primjerka od vlastitih korisnika 
<BotaniCar1> :)))))))))))
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ako ne onda to netko drugi mora raditi iz nato 
<ivoks> Mmike: ove ne zelimo - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attack_aircraft
<ivoks> Mmike: niti ove - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strike_fighter
<ivoks> Mmike: ali ove moramo imati - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interceptor_aircraft
<Mmike> aj si popravi browser :) ja svoj jesam
<jelly> BotaniCar1: izvana vise ne dolaze, kaspersky je u roku pol sata od forwarda poceo detektirati i blokirati to govno
<BotaniCar1> Mi bi trebali nabaviti par ovih: https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/10329096_700085033388285_9078780082614157718_n.jpg
<Mmike> Lockheed YF-12
<Mmike> to je dobar interceptor
<Mmike> ja mislim da bi to trebali
<Mmike> btw, to izgleda k'o SR-71
<Mmike> ili grijesim?
<BotaniCar1> Lockheedu su prosle godine haknuli servere :) 
<Mmike> he YF-12 was a twin-seat version of the secret single-seat Lockheed A-12 reconnaissance aircraft, which led to the U.S. Air Force's Lockheed SR-71 Blackbird 
<Mmike> igrao sam ja avijone k'o mali, igrao
<Mmike> a bogme i makete lijepio :)
<Mmike> Prvo sto sam slozio - BAE-Hawk :)
<BotaniCar1> Moj mali je poceo meraciti makete koje sam mu kupio za 5-6-u godinu :) Brijem da samo zeli kutije rastrgati :D
<ivoks> samo je jedan
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQi-IaFO3kk
<datase> ivoks: Title: Northrop YF-23 Black Widow, Views: 302796, Rating: 95.26316%
<ivoks> mada, treba se nakloniti i ovome
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK1GChMOnrQ
<datase> ivoks: Title: MIKOYAN MIG 29M OVT Vectored Thrust Demo - Farnborough (airshowvision), Views: 548893, Rating: 98.07318%
<BotaniCar1> http://gizmodo.com/japan-to-start-building-giant-ice-wall-at-fukushima-1581622188?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzv4rvmtCrI
<datase> rut: Title: First flight of IAF's FGFA in Russia proudly watch it, Views: 3208, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> odoh prosetati nove tenesice
<BotaniCar1> Opa, ne samo da imas para za elektroniku, nego i robicu :() Baris neku koku ?
<obruT> opa, nove tenke
<obruT> ima se para
<BotaniCar1> Mora da je neka riba u igri :) 
<obruT> mora
<obruT> sigurno je i bele gace obuko
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<ivoks> snimi ovo - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK1GChMOnrQ#t=144
<datase> ivoks: Title: MIKOYAN MIG 29M OVT Vectored Thrust Demo - Farnborough (airshowvision), Views: 548893, Rating: 98.07318%
<ivoks> steta sto su rusi nesposobni napraviti radar, pa se ovaj vrti koliko hoce, a amer ga skine s 300km udaljenosti
<rut> http://www.google.hr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDkQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DKvyAbM67yKI&ei=gX2EU9CgMLSS7Abbv4GwDw&usg=AFQjCNHWvKjULpsBgpFWSq1Oxj0xxZliCw&bvm=bv.67720277,d.ZGU
<rut> ups 
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvyAbM67yKI
<ivoks> ma... pak je bas pak
<datase> rut: Title: Sukhoi T-50 PAK-FA Stealth Technology, Views: 117326, Rating: 96.46409%
<ivoks> samo su stavili malo kita na su-27
<ivoks> bolej onda gledati su-27
<BotaniCar1> T-50 je toliko stelti da mi se ni video nije ucitao :) 
<rut> dobar je to avion .. po spec.
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> toliko je dobar, da ga bas i ne pokazuju
<rut> pitanje je sto je u stvarnosti .. 
<ivoks> isto kao i kopija concordea
<ivoks> tu-144
<ivoks> gle, imamo ga
<ivoks> pokazat cemo ga dva-tri puta
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> necemo vam reci da se samo tih dva-tri puta nije srusio, al dobro
<rut> :) .. pa i f-117 su susjedi nasi uspjeli srusit :)
<rut> toliko o stealthu 
<ivoks> f-117 je bila igracka
<ivoks> koliko su ameri ozbiljno mislili s njim govori i cinjenica da ga ne koriste vise
<ivoks> koristili su ga, sta, dva puta
<ivoks> u iraku i jugi
<ivoks> i skuzili da je smece
<ivoks> al, dobro je dosao za testiranje nekih tehnologija
<ivoks> i f16 i f15 su nadzivjeli f117
<ivoks> a cini mi se i f14 :D
<ivoks> joj, izustio sam bozje ime
<vileni> glavno da zele umiroviti A10
<ivoks> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grumman_F-14_Tomcat
<rut> staro je to sve .. al sto je je . izgledom mi najljepsi avioni 
<rut> i mig29 
<ivoks> f14 je imao nesto posebno
<obruT> tomcata imamo mi izdeployano nekoliko :)
<ivoks> aim-54
<jelly> ivoks: toma kruza?
<obruT> i nije ga problem srusit :)
<ivoks> dan danas nitko nije napravio nista bolje od aim-64
<ivoks> aim 54
<ivoks> avioni te rakete ne mogu dignuti u zrak danas
<ivoks> svi su neki mekusci :)
<rut> kad su od "papira" :)
<ivoks> f14 ih je nosio 6 komada
<ivoks> f14 s aim54 je mogao skidati ruske avione prije nego bi rusi ista vidjeli na radaru
<ivoks> premocna sila
<ivoks> imao je cast biti zadnji koji ce baciti bombe na srbiju :)
<ivoks> iako nije bio bombarder
<ivoks> sve je mogao... evo, suze mi ideu
<ivoks> kakav zrakoplov
<jelly> ivoks: i cast biti srusen!
<jelly> opet kisa
<jelly> a na medvednici pol sunce pol sjena
<ivoks> srusili su f14 u srbiji?
<ivoks> kakvi krumpirasi :)
<jelly> er, ne f14, f117
<BotaniCar1> ^^
<Mmike> ivoks, daj usecase di bi nama F16 dobro dosao
<Mmike> sta se mora desit da mosh rec 'eto, imamo F16, i dobro nam je doso'
<Mmike> ignore nato crap
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: interceptanje narko-sverc-aviJona ! 
<rut> nama bi sve dobro doslo da je free i da nije proizvodnje 1950
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, kak to tocno izgleda?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to ili grippen bi bili presretac za nas profil
<ivoks> mali, jeftin za odrzavanje, okretan
<Mmike> ma 
<ivoks> nije niki ubojica
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak
<Mmike> sta tocno on presrece?
<ivoks> zato sto moras stiti svoje nebo
<ivoks> rekao sam ti
<Mmike> stitis ga od cega (i kako?)
<ivoks> imali smo vec par slucajeva gdje se mig nije stigao upaliti, a nama se avion prosetao kroz zracni prostor
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: skuze nepoznat avijun, posalju ovog, ovaj se u najboljoj holivudskoj maniri nacrta kraj nepoznatog, izvedu TomKruz gestikulaciju, i nepoznati odjebe 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, skuze avijon, i dok ovaj doleti taj avion je vec van zracnog prostora .hr
<ivoks> i to ne od pirana do sv. gere
<ivoks> vec od slo granice do splita
<Mmike> ivoks, brijes da scramble eaglea ili grippena traje 25put manje nego Miga21?
<ivoks> ni slovenci ga nisu presreli
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: zato sam par redova iznad i napisao da ja ne bi da imamo avione, i nek presretaci budu u manje izlozenim bazama malo dublje u EU. 
<Mmike> slovencima TEK ne trebaju avijoni
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, ali su brzi imaju dalekometnije oruzje :)
<Mmike> slovenci mogu komotno topove neke instalirat :)
<ivoks> da su nasi pametni
<BotaniCar1> <3 topove <3
<ivoks> dosli bi fino za stol slovencima i bosancima
<ivoks> i rekli
<Mmike> jedan na triglav, drugi na... hm, neznam di bi drugi :)
<ivoks> evo, za mlrd kuna godisnje, stitimo vam nebo
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: na Sljeme ! :) 
<ivoks> pa se vi podijelite izmedju
<ivoks> umjesto da to placaju talijanima, kako to sad slovenci rade
<obruT> jel koristi tko kakav opensource software za inventory hardvera/softvera/mreze ? da mozes custom propertije dodavat, kreirat klase objekata ? a jos ako ima veze izmedju objekata, sreci nikad kraja ?
<ivoks> maas :)
<ivoks> samo sto nema bas visoko razvijen inventory
<ivoks> bude i to jednog dana
<Mmike> obruT, UI :D pitaj weshmashiana da ti objasni :)
<obruT> mi imamo neku bazu, inhouse razvijenu i u principu je sasma ok, ali nema mogucnost povezivanja objekata
<ivoks> sa maasom i jujuom mozes reci 'daj mi slozi wordpress na stroju koji ima 1526MB rama'
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<obruT> meni ne treba to :)
<obruT> meni treba nesto - ako ugasim ovaj activemq, sto ce sve crknut :)
<BotaniCar1> obruT: CSInventory
<Mmike> SR-71, leti skoro 3 macha, treba mu finih sat vremena od istocne do zapadne obale SADa
<Mmike> KAJ CE NAMA NADZVUCNI AVIJONI :)
<ivoks> sr71
<Mmike> obruT, juju
<ivoks> pa to je spijunski avion
<Mmike> obruT, ak mudro to sve slozis, tocno to sve imas :)
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi ti slozio svoj juju?
<obruT> thanc, bacicu pogled na csinventory i juju
<Mmike> ivoks, yup. Sat vremena. Pun kurac :) Autom se od njujorka do los andzelesa vozis 3-4 dana. Autom od slovenije do srbije imas 4-5 sati :)
<ivoks> juju je za deployment
<Mmike> ivoks, it depends on the meaning of 'slozio' :)
<BotaniCar1> <3 activemq <3 itvor pola mojih nagios alerta :) 
<Mmike> ugl, sa jujuom bi on morao (nek me ivoks ispravi) moc rec: juju destroy-service activemq, a onda bi mu juju reko 'fakof, imas to i to i to i to vezano'
<ivoks> rabbitmq je ipak malcice bolji od activemq
<Mmike> sigurno zato kaj je pisan u erlangu :)
<jelly> a i ime mu je vise cool
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: zasto je bolji ? 
<Mmike> visudo!
 * Mmike dobio dozvolu za ic jest
<Mmike> te - ide jest
<ivoks> zato sto ima 3x bolje performanse?
<jelly> Mmike: sudoedit!
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: nisam ni vidio rabbitmq, zato pitam :) 
<ivoks> na koliko strojeva ide jedan activemq?
<ivoks> ja sam slozio 400 servera na jedan rabbit
<ivoks> nije bilo idealno, ali su mogli uredno razgovarati
<ivoks> i to 10ak servisa na svakom stroju
<Mmike> ivoks, to jako ovisi cim napadas rabbitmq
<ivoks> naravno
<Mmike> ja sam vidio rabbitmq koji se gusi sa samo 4 django kutije
<ivoks> openstack je vrlo amqp aktivan :)
<ivoks> kad smo kod toga... moram zavrsiti jedan dokument
<obruT> sve zavisi i o velicini poruka i namjeni i o protokolu koji se koristi tak da ono, malo je blesavo usporedjivati neke implementacije
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> govorim o malim porukama
<BotaniCar1> ja imam jedan message que na jedan servis ( 1:1) , posalje kroz sebe mozda 400 poruka dnevno, reda velicine po 100kb
<obruT> prvi minus rabbita mi je erlang jer ponekad nije neka sreca natjerat admina da instalira i doticni na stroj :P
<jelly> onda imas blesave admine
<ivoks> rece covjek koji vrti tomcata
<jelly> kaj fali tomcatu
<ivoks> f-14
<jelly> instantrimshot.com
<obruT> tomcat radi, vjerovao ili ne :)
<jelly> tomcat radi super, samo sto aplikacija unutra njega moze bit dobra ili sugava
 * BotaniCar1 mentalno zapne kod "moze biti dobra" , does not compute 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-agDYt--Lw#t=19
<datase> Mmike: Title: Destruction Derby Gameplay, Views: 3408, Rating: 94.48276%
<Mmike> prepoznajete li ovo? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, cijeli SMS-stuff koji smo imali u Megafonu je bio na tomcatu
<Mmike> i radilo je izvrsno
<Mmike> tomcat je u biti very very gud stuff
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: ne bi znao, sve kaj meni gurnu na tomcate prije nego poslije moram krpati :) 
<BotaniCar1> Nemam nish protiv tomcata, samo protiv sadrzaja u njemu :D
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> moram u ducan
<BotaniCar1> Stari moj, ti ili namjerno zivis u ducanu , da ne moras doma nekaj delat, ili imas organizacionih problema ( ili tvoja supruga :D ) :) Stalno si u ducanu :D
<vileni> ili ima previse para
<vileni> hmda, netko nasjeo na poreznu izgleda
<jelly> da jedan
<jelly> neki mi i dalje prolaze a neke blokira, hm
<vileni> kod mene isto jedan
<BotaniCar1> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hakom--povecaju-li-telekomi-cijene--korisnici-im-mogu-uzvratiti-udarac-/1194489/ # cemo vi raskinemo ugovore radi 10 kuna :) 
<SilverSpace>  (\ /)
<SilverSpace> (O.o)
<SilverSpace> (> <)(\ /)
<SilverSpace> (O.o)
<SilverSpace> (> <)(\ /)
<SilverSpace> (O.o)
<SilverSpace> (> <)
<SilverSpace> ups
<BotaniCar1> :) Je, je, slucajno :) 
<SilverSpace> (\ /)
<SilverSpace> (O.o)
<SilverSpace> (> <)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: km
<SilverSpace> khm
<BotaniCar1> zeceke crtas ? :) 
<SilverSpace> slucajno je bilo majke mi 
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/prometni-kaos-u-lici-iz-hak--porucuju---ni-hac--ni-hc-nije-briga--nisu-se-koordinirali-i-uopce-ih-ne-zanimate-/1194501/
<BotaniCar1> OK, recimo da je , no, da li su to zecevi ili ? :D
<ivoks> kako ovu ekipu treba mlatiti toljagom
<jelly> mnoze se ko zecovi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: vise puh nego zec
<BotaniCar1> ahaha, HAC niej znao da imaju kaos na cesti :) 
<SilverSpace> krdo mededa
<SilverSpace> date +%d_%m_%Y kako dodat i vrijeme ovdje
<obruT> %H:%M:%S
<BotaniCar1> "%hh%mm" 
<BotaniCar1> nda, kaj je ortub napisal 
<obruT> sve skupa: date +'%d_%m_%Y %H:%M:%S'
<weshmashian> u kayaku treba zabranit parsanje html-a...
<weshmashian> barem u noteovima
<SilverSpace> thx
<BotaniCar1> Zakaj ? 
<BotaniCar1> weshmashian: ?
<BotaniCar1> Sporo ?
<weshmashian> lik dodje i stavi <span title="tekst notea ovdje">smtn</span>
<weshmashian> i onda se cudim zakaj je prazan note
<BotaniCar1> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar1> oNDA TREBA ZABRANITI LIKA ! 
<jelly> d m Y?  BLASFEMIJA
<BotaniCar1> nenene, ne samo o ispravnom , parsabilnom, formatiranju datuma :) 
<jelly> jedini pravi redoslijed je Ymd 
<BotaniCar1> :) Too late
 * BotaniCar1 se ode ranit' :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> jelly: bas sam razmisljao napisat, ali se suzdrzao :)
<obruT> Ymd uvijek :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: istina Ymd i slike tako oznacavam
<obruT> skuzio sam da svuda pisem datume u tom obliku :) i na papiru :)
<obruT> odnosno Y-m-d, je li...
<SilverSpace> u papirnatom obliku :)
<SilverSpace> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=j8bfUrRi
<SilverSpace> ovi su mi najbolji 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ako izvadis C disk prije otvaranja maila, jel ima problema ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ti ja znam 
<obruT> :)
<BotaniCar1> On nema C:\ disk :( 
<obruT> evo ja trazim C disk i nebrem naci
<obruT> mozda mi ga virus sagorio ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jel ima dima
<BotaniCar1> Resetiraj masinu 15ak puta, to rjesava taj problem :) 
<SilverSpace> evo i rut sagorio 
<SilverSpace> ode jos dvoje u dim 
<Mmike> flash blocker za chrome vise ne blokira index
<Mmike> waat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi li ti siguran u to 
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> mozda zato kaj koristim chrome beta
<SilverSpace> hm Verzija 35.0.1916.114
<Mmike> 35.0.1916.114-1
<Mmike> a, ne
<Mmike> to je stejbl
<Mmike> 36.0.1985.18-1
<banderaz> krom jede govna
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moguce da beta ne radi 
<Mmike> banderaz, voc di alternativ
<obruT> jel ima tko kakav iscsi u produkciji ?
<Mmike> obruT, zasigurno
<obruT> mislim od vas ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, cak je ubuntu-hr mirror imao storage exportan/mountan kroz to
<Mmike> obruT, ima ivoks, siguran sam
<obruT> zvao me frend, imaju komercijalno rjesenje i ocajne performanse
<obruT> vendor support nista nije pomogao
<SilverSpace> http://openlovemap.de/#13/51.0477/13.7383
<SilverSpace> samo da znate kad putujete
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jesmo ga siromasni http://openlovemap.de/#13/45.8126/15.9721
<SilverSpace> njemacka ekonomija http://openlovemap.de/#13/52.5170/13.3889
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-agDYt--Lw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Destruction Derby Gameplay, Views: 3654, Rating: 95.555554%
<Mmike> banderaz, kad se mi vidimo? mosh u strtek, recimo? :)
<jelly> mrmlj, kotacic za skrolanje ne radi u kromi na gmane.org
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y3TKv7Chk4
<datase> jelly: Title: Kim Wilde - Cambodia (1981) HD 0815007, Views: 6297554, Rating: 98.55388%
<weshmashian> mrzim utorke
<SilverSpace> utrke
<Mmike> weshmashian, a shto?
<weshmashian> a tako :)
<weshmashian> jer sve krene u mp3 :D
<weshmashian> obicno
<weshmashian> ekipa nadoknadjuje ponedjeljak or smtn
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> juju dokumentacija je ocajn
<Mmike> a
<SilverSpace> juju
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci > -r, --recursive   recurse into directories
<Mmike> da ide po poddirektorijima
<Mmike> doduse, pomoglo bi da velis za koju naredbu je taj  -r
<SilverSpace> rsync
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to znaci da ce ti ic po poddirektorijima
<Mmike> inace
<Mmike> rsync -avP ti je zgodno za backup
<Mmike> -a ti upali cudo tih opcija (-r je jedna od njih)
<Mmike>       -a, --archive               archive mode; equals -rlptgoD (no -H,-A,-X)
<Mmike> -v ti pokazuje kaj radi
<Mmike> -P ti je k'o --partial --progress
<Mmike> znaci da ce ti nastavit ak ti pukne nekud (inace rsync krene iznova s tim nepotpunim fajlom)
<Mmike> ak radis backup dodaj i --delete
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci taj --delete
<Mmike> da ti obrise na destinaciji ono ceg nema na sourcetu
<Mmike> npr, imas direktorij sa fajlovima 1.txt, 2.txt, 3.txt
<infy-> lkn ǉudi
<Mmike> onda to rsyncas
<Mmike> onda obrises 2.txt i dodas 4.txt
<SilverSpace> rsync -vrlptg /home/miro/public_html /media/miro/16GB133XCFA/beckup --log-file=/home/miro/$(date +%Y_%m_%d_%H:%M:%S)_rsync.log --exclude-from=/media/miro/16GB133XCFA/exclude.txt
<Mmike> ako samo rsyncas, onda ce ti rsync prebaciti 4.txt, al' nece obrisati 2.txt
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> beckup? :D
<Mmike> kaj ti je ovaj 16GB133XCFA ?
<SilverSpace> evo ovo je redak
<SilverSpace> cif kartica
<SilverSpace> 16G
<SilverSpace> to mi sad samo za probu 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nije dobro 
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> kaj te jebe?
<Mmike> tj, zakaj brijes da nije dobro?
<SilverSpace>  Mmike> beckup? :D
<SilverSpace> ^^
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> veli se - backup :)
<Mmike> ne beckup :)
<SilverSpace> ups nisam to ispravio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: napravi backup ali izbaci neku datoteku dead.letter
<Mmike> umrlo ti pismo?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> napravi log ali i tu datoteku dead.letter
<SilverSpace> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JBVQpTAi
<SilverSpace> to je unutra
<SilverSpace> to je i predvideno da backupira
<SilverSpace> koje je ovo americko smece Homeland
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa taj fajl valjda imas od prije
<Mmike> meni homeland bio ok
<SilverSpace> ne to svaki puta napravi 
<SilverSpace> svaki sat kako sam odredio cron
<SilverSpace> ne smeta mi samo me zanimalo kaj je to 
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> ln
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne volim ta americka preseravanja takve serije kao 24 itd
<SilverSpace> :)
 * banderaz posalje bauera na SilverSpace
<Mmike> matereti ak danas nisam isntalirao sveskup jedno 12930841289367412983764192731034958129384715628364152308514912693413 strojeva
<Mmike> zivio cloud i openstack :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-28
<BotaniCar1> jutro 
<calmpitbull> jutro
<calmpitbull> jedno pitanje: zasto kada formatiras disk sa gparted mora bit  1MiB free spacea
<calmpitbull> sve ok
<calmpitbull> sredil
<calmpitbull> sada idem rebootat pa da vidim koju sam stetu napravil
<calmpitbull> problem sa grubom....sustav imam na ssd a grub jos uvijek gleda na stari hdd....i nemam nikakav live cd da bi preko tog sredil
<calmpitbull> kako da u grub rescue sredim da grub starta ssd na dev/sda 
<BotaniCar1> calmpitbull: ubuntu ? 
<MmikeDOMA> calmpitbull, pa, reci biosu da ti buta sa SSDa
<MmikeDOMA> kako si turio OS na SSD?
<MmikeDOMA> kopirao samo, ili?
<calmpitbull> MmikeDOMA: pa rekel sam mu
<calmpitbull> MmikeDOMA: instaliral sam direktno na ssd....i onda prek toga brisal staru particiju os
<calmpitbull> i sada kada ga butam sa ssd mi izbaci grub rescue
<Mmike> pa jesi mu reko na kraju da instalira grub?
<calmpitbull> da....
<calmpitbull> cekaj samo da sada nesto probam
<Mmike> a, jel' imas jos koji disk u stroju, osim tog SSDa?
<calmpitbull> daj mi reci nesto sada ako ponovno instaliram na ssd da stavim /boot ili samo /
<calmpitbull> na tom starom je disku je neka win particija koju mogu brisat, jer sam prije sve stavil na vanjski
<calmpitbull> kad creatam novu particiju pise mount point....sto da stavim 
<obruT> cemu trening, cemu teretana ? http://oozemag.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/sixpack.jpg
<Mmike> calmpitbull, pa
<Mmike> calmpitbull, ovisi kak si particionirao disk
<Mmike> ako imas samo jednu particiju za linux, onda je sve na /
<Mmike> (sto ti je i moja preporuka)
<Mmike> obruT, TO :D
<calmpitbull> damn i sada jos malo pa ce bit....ja barem mislim
<calmpitbull> Mmike, hvala ti
<calmpitbull> i BotaniCar1 i tebi hvala
<calmpitbull> kad se docepam love idemo na pivu
<Mmike> Ak imas neko kuciste jos... :D
<Mmike> calmpitbull, a, jel' ims samo taj jedan disk, ili?
<Mmike> mislim samo taj SSD.
<Mmike> ?
<calmpitbull> Mmike, kaj mislis da postoji particionirao kao rijec????
<calmpitbull> da samo jedan ssd imam
<calmpitbull> jos jedan od 1T i u subotu stavljam jos jedan od 1T
<calmpitbull> nadam se da je sada sve ok budemo vidjeli kaka restartam
<calmpitbull> hahhahaha
<calmpitbull> ovo je bilo zanimljivo
<calmpitbull> al ovak najvise naucim
<calmpitbull> ok radi jiiiihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<BotaniCar1> Svi samo prijete tim pivama, a onda ili nemaju para, ili ih imaju kad ja nemam vremena :(
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, :D
<Mmike> Doso mi mSATA ssd
<Mmike> pa jebote
<BotaniCar1> opa !!
<Mmike> pa to je pre sitno :)
<SilverSpace> kaj
<BotaniCar1> da dada 
<Mmike> lol - zena pizdi na dijete i velimu 'NE! TO JE MOJA KEMIJSKA!'
<Mmike> a ovaj umre od smijeha :)
<BotaniCar1> :) :) 
<BotaniCar1> Meni malac sve , za kaj ustvrdim da je samo moje, sakrije prvom prilikom :) Osvetoljubivi mali gad, vidi se da je moj :) 
<calmpitbull> sve radi
<calmpitbull> kako je to prekrasno
<calmpitbull> a jos nije ni 12 sati
<BotaniCar1> Samo nemoj nikom reci - dobiti ces jos posla :) 
<SilverSpace> fuck cron
<SilverSpace> rsync: mkstemp "/media/miro/16GB133XCFA/backup/public_html/rasp/.functions.js.LvdFo9" failed: Permission denied
<SilverSpace> nabijem ga na onu stvar jucer radilo 
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/dDYlVQg.png # dat bike
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar, jedini koji zna za to ste vi i moje zivotinje
<BotaniCar> Dobro je, zivotinjama mozes vjerovati :)
<calmpitbull> uvijek
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/aWI9Hmn.jpg # the Plan
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> jel' smao meni avahi ide na zivce?
<Mmike> ili je to kolektivno
<obruT> Mmike: avahi uz network manager leti s diska nakon friske instalacije
<Mmike> network manager je kul
<Mmike> za laptope i to
<Mmike> al' gledam sad imam ga i na serveru
<Mmike> a defaultna instalacia ga ne metne
<Mmike> ugl, sjebava mi dns upite, a ne kuzim zasto
<obruT> tko ? avahi ? dnsmasq ? nesto trece ?
<obruT> mene nerviraju ti svi zeroconf servisi moras se najebat ak hoces nesto iscustomizirati paralelno s njima
<obruT> onda mi ih je lakse maknut pa rucno slozit sve kak spada
<Mmike> The following extra packages will be installed:
<Mmike>   avahi-daemon libavahi-common-data libavahi-common3 libavahi-core7 libdaemon0
<Mmike> majke da ti se prostrem u kadi 
<infy-> o/
<Mmike> i da!
<Mmike> prestane radit sve
<Mmike> srce ti spaljeno nabijem na hozntreger batinast letvom spicastom bitkojna izmajnanog u guzici!
<infy-> Meni router sjebe DNS upite sam od sebe
<infy-> tek tako prestane radi hahaha
<Mmike> eto, purgnio
<Mmike> i sad sve radi
<Mmike> http://avahi.org/wiki/AvahiAndUnicastDotLocal
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mozda je postojao bolji nacin :)
<BotaniCar> Sad sam 5 minuta dezinformirao vodu. Gledao sam u bocu Jane S Okusom Neceg Divnog , i govorio joj "Karamarko ce biti dobar predsjednik" , nakon toga sam ju isuo u slivnik. Vidjet cemo kako ce se glasati nizvodno na iducim izborima 
<Mmike> vileni, kash opet kod svog noctua lika?
<Mmike> caribou: fwiw, I'm having apt-cache set in /etc/apt inside lxc
<Mmike> kurac
<vileni> Mmike: tesko reci, mooozda se moze iskombinirati za petak dostava
<Mmike> vileni, jel? To bi bilo bas fajn. Trebam jedno 4:D
<Mmike> aj da se smislim prvo s kucistem i tim pa ti javim
<Mmike> di je on ono?
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da je on jedini u .hr koji to radi
<Mmike> vileni, btw, znas koji je sutra dan? :D
<Mmike> obruT, izgleda da sam u biti ja sjebo kad sam izabrao .local za lokalnu domenu. Avahi to nece, i zato mi resolving nije radio. Da sam, recimo, uzeo .doma, ilit ak nesh, vjerojatno bi radilo
<Mmike> Al' sad mi ovo radi, i VPNovi mi rade, i NFS, i apt-cacher, i sve mi radi, i ja sam sretan covjek, i zasluzio sam cevape! :D
<vileni> Mmike: u opricu
<vileni> i da, ima generalno zastupnistvo, links je probao dilati noctuu pa su imali neke komplikacije :)
<vileni> ako ces uzimati samo javi na vrijeme, i provjeri sa njima jel imaju
<vileni> ja moram onda iskombinirati primopredaju toga u ri :)
<Mmike> a dalje? :)
<Mmike> iz ri, mislim?
<SilverSpace> sto vise citam to sam blesaviji jebote kaj me jebe ovaj cron i mount
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> nemoj ti meni mornin :) 
 * SilverSpace danas grize
<vileni> Mmike: cura dolazi u petak
<vileni> moze svratiti do rijeke
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: onda samo za tebe: dabogdaseusro :)
<SilverSpace> jos me sad malo prije oprala i kisa
<markosejic> i mene je taman krenio kositi s trimerom i poceo pljusak
<Mmike> vileni, o! jebeno! aj veceras onda to sve rijesim!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj te pak sad jebe?
<Mmike> dok god FTPom ne obrises sve s diska, dobar si
<Mmike> vileni, kaj na preluku ima karting?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) 
<vileni> Mmike: pa da, pricao sam ti o tome barem 12 puta
<SilverSpace> necu obrisat
<vileni> doduse, neznam da li jso ima :)
<Mmike> pljef
 * Mmike bio pijan valjda :D
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<Mmike> cudni mi ovi brojevi :)
<markosejic> mmike pozz
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebe me to kaj ubuntu default alat za montiranje ne radi kak treba
<SilverSpace> bbl
<Mmike> SilverSpace, konkretnije?
<vileni> Mmike: ili senilan
<vileni> :P
<Mmike> markosejic, zdravo, gospodaru
<Mmike> vileni, onak ljepse zvuci
<vileni> Mmike: jucer sam vozio trening opet
<markosejic> master o puppets
<Mmike> vileni, pa daj se javi kad ides tu
<vileni> 42.5, iako nisam bas cisto vozio
<Mmike> vileni, aj na cevape dodji
<vileni> Mmike: pa bio je rucak vec, kasno zoves :)
<SilverSpace> evo me
<SilverSpace> cudo jedno 
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/pmpoEz5.png # put your f'n blood sword in me - said no woman ever 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas alat u ubuntu disk nesto i tu ukljucis da ti montira particiju i nakon reboota to ne napravi 
<Mmike> alat?
<SilverSpace> moram sve rucno napraviti 
<Mmike> koji alat?
<markosejic> mora biti nesto da ti samo mounta particije
<Mmike> pa u /etc/fstab metnes
<Mmike> ne?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da znam ali sam probao ovaj gui kaj je po defaultu istaliran 
<SilverSpace> Disks utility
<SilverSpace> http://i.stack.imgur.com/AcaNN.png
<Mmike> nemam pojma kaj je to
<jelly> dodji mala da ti metnem redak u fstab # said no man ever
<markosejic> lol
<SilverSpace> uuid
<jelly> ^^
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de ostavi se tih BotaniCar-like alata i koristi visudo k'o pravi unixlija :)
<Mmike> ok, salu na stranu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Mmike: sudoedit!
<BotaniCar> dodji mala da ti dodijelim UUID # also , said no man ever
<jelly> nisam znao da Kinezi oce radit nikaragvanski kanal
<BotaniCar> http://www.sandraandwoo.com/comics/2009-05-28-[0063]-zero-tolerance.png
<jelly> http://www.wired.com/2014/02/nicaragua-canal/
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni je cijela prica prilicno sumnjiva :) 
<jelly> meni nije, kinezi imaju hrpu para koje negdje moraju ulozit
<BotaniCar> ** zvuci kao da  se radnja odvija kod nas 
<BotaniCar> je, ali bez bidanja, s neizvjesnim izvorom financiranja .. 
<jelly> a, to.  Jel te cudi?
<jelly> mislim, u Kini je sve sto valjda drzavno.  Zasto bi se zajebavali sa legalnom formom 
<jelly> valja*
<jelly> tesko njima potkupit vladu u srednjoamerickoj drzavici
<BotaniCar> Istina, da su se zainatili , jednostavno bi kupili cijelu zemlju :) 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0cFzZt4mc4
<datase> jelly: Title: Propaganda - p.Machinery (HQ), Views: 607487, Rating: 99.247866%
<markosejic> Propaganda - Sepultura 
<jelly> heh
<jelly> pas-svetog-huberta.com # ciji pas?
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/MlAbZMj.jpg # suplies
<BotaniCar> Mozda od mmiketovog shogora , on se zove Hubert :) 
<BotaniCar> Krvosljednik.com je vjerojatno vec bio zauzet 
<weshmashian> http://www.infoworld.com/d/cloud-computing/outage-caused-single-admin-mortifies-cloud-provider-joyent-243220
<weshmashian> \o/
<BotaniCar> Klaud kuatz 
<obruT> to je pravi admin :)
<ivoks> jaizza: e, nabijem RBA na sve moguce siljate pojave u priordi
<ivoks> selim u drugu banku
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoy
<ivoks> rba treba napisati knjigu 'kako sjebati vlastite korisnike da s vama vise nikad ne pozele raditi'
<infy-> Namjestio sam bind na ovoj tipkovnici sa jednom milisekundom
<infy-> nevjerojatno.
<banderaz> ivoks zas
<Mmike> ivoks, :D
<Mmike> ivoks, do tell
 * Mmike nece prec vjerojatno nigdje jer su i drugud debili, al' me zanima sto su ovi  moroni opet sjebali
<Mmike> "Cloud provider Joyent suffered an outage on Tuesday after an administrator was able to simultaneously reboot all virtual servers hosted in the company's US-East-1 data center."
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> weshmashian, spencer/k-lo on the run? :)
<obruT> Mmike: znas onu: "tko se drugom smije, sam u nju pada" ?
<Mmike> obruT, ae
<Mmike> obruT, s obzirom da sam 303 puta sam upo u rupu i jedno 505 puta druge izvlacio iz nje, mogu sa sirom kesom na faci rec: AHAHA HAHA HAHAHHAHAHA.
<Mmike> te lol :)
<obruT> da ne bi bilo: "Major porn sites suffered an outage after an administrator was able to simultaneously reboot porn servers"
 * Mmike has nothing to do with p0rn no more :)
<Mmike> ti su dani iza naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
<weshmashian> Mmike: sounds like them :)
<Mmike> i k-lo i zac su me odjebali, nema ih nikad vise na gtalku mom :/
<weshmashian> bwahahaha
<weshmashian> a mene neces, jel? gade!
<weshmashian> svinjo jedna muska, znao sam da ces me zaboravit cim odes.. :)
<jelly> Mmike: napravio je SELECT * FROM virtual_machines bez WHERE 
<jelly> mislim, nek digne ruku ko nije napravio delete from table bez where bar jednom
<Mmike> gle ga sad
<Mmike> jelly, mi koji smo to bar 200 puta napravili cemo sutit i zvizdukat :)
 * Mmike po inerciji prvo kaze "BEGIN;" a onda sve drugo
<Mmike> weshmashian, pa nisam znao da te ima tamo. Aj daj se da te udam (k sebi) :D
<Mmike> doduse, k-lo me zvao na Muku neki dan... al' nisam bas imao neku inspiraciju za trash metal :)
<jelly> dobro sad 200... 20, mozda :-)
<ipozgaj> jutro
<Mmike> djesi, bukovac
<Mmike> sta ima
<Mmike> osim sto meces hranu po instagramu :D
 * obruT isto kaze prvo begin ako baza to podrzava :)
<obruT> a i naucio sam se prvo pisati wheere a onda ostatak upita
<obruT> da ne bi slucajno stisnuo enter :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<obruT> fino radi bandwidth limiter na mikrotiku
<SilverSpace> oo obruT koji mikro 
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi slozio novi xbmc
<SilverSpace> kod mene radi fino 
<obruT> 751G 2Hnd
<obruT> nisam jos..
<obruT> odnosno jesam na rpiju za probu, ali nisam na glavnom htpc-u
<obruT> s jedne strane bih jer mi neki pluginovi ne rade vise, s druge strane ne bi jer se bojim da mi neki drugi vise nece radit :)
<obruT> razmisljao sam nesto da si htpc slozim u dualbootu pa da biram koji xbmc da digne :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> mislim, ne mora pravi dualboot, mogu neki izbornik nakon dizanja sistema, ali onak...
<obruT> dacu susjedima wireless pa sad slazem security i bandwidth management... da ne bi bilo nismo znali :)
<SilverSpace> ja cu banana pi uzeti i slozit si router na njemu 
<SilverSpace> slozio sam vec na rpi samo kaj rpi nema 1G lan 
<SilverSpace> banana ima 1G lan i sata 
<SilverSpace> kak me hebe ovaj rsync 
<SilverSpace> kad stavim opciju -a ne radi dobro neke errore izbaci 
<SilverSpace> a kad stavim -rlptgoD odradi ok 
<SilverSpace>  -a je sve ovo 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je ubuntu sjeban 
<obruT> demit, mislim da cu morat malo mijenjat mrezu doma :P
<ivoks> ja jos uvijek ne vjerujem
<ivoks> u ponedjeljak podignem debitnu karticu koju mi je rba izdao, jer je prethodnu netko provalio
<ivoks> u srijedu ju prvi put gurnem u automat, mislec kako cu podignuti nesto novaca
<ivoks> bankomat ju proguta i veli da je banka blokirala karticu
<ivoks> zovem rba i vele da je ta kartica zloupotrebljena, iako ju nikad nisam ni koristio
<ivoks> popodne me zovu i kazu da je kartica provaljena jos prije 2 tjedna
<ivoks> kada je jos uvijek bila u banci!!
<SilverSpace> jao koja banka 
<ivoks> koju su mi ju pm onda dali u ponedjeljak
<SilverSpace> ta rba
<ivoks> kaze danas da su mi dali krivu
<ivoks> da je ispravna jos uvijek kod njih
<ivoks> i jutros mi zenska veli da ni kreditnu necu moci koristiti do 1.6.
<ivoks> ukrcavam se na avion i idem u englesku bez ijedne ispravne kartice
<ivoks> kakvi moroni
<SilverSpace> je problem je u danasnje vrijeme osposobit karticu za par minuta
<ivoks> pa popizdio sam jutros
<obruT> kartice... pih, amateri...
 * obruT samo s kesom radi
<ivoks> rekao sam im sa cu ih tuziti
<ivoks> pa me danas cijeli dan zivkaju
<ivoks> ispricavaju se
<ivoks> i sad, kao, ipak ce mi aktivirati kreditnu prije 1.6., odnosno danas
<ivoks> ali ne mogu koristiti sva sredstva vec samo 1500kn
<ivoks> obruT: ne mogu dignuti kes, u tom je problem
<SilverSpace> kaj ni u banci 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: u engleskoj sam
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> jao
<ivoks> hotel hoce ispravnu karticu
<ivoks> a ja nemam
<ivoks> neugodnosti prve klase radi njih
<ivoks> jos biseri sloze da mi kreditna i debitna isticu isti dan
<ivoks> a ja na putu 4 tjedna u komadu
<ivoks> i ne mogu preuzeti nove kartice
<SilverSpace> tako sam ja cekao skoro mjesec dana svoje novce koje je trebalo samo prebaciti sa jednof racuna na drugi unutar banke 
<SilverSpace> a racun morao platiti odmah 
<ivoks> ja sam sad morao koristiti karticu od firme i opce ne znam kako cu to sad prikazati u knjigama i sto napraviti
<SilverSpace> digo kredit koji sam dobio za dva dan a
<SilverSpace> da bi platio 
<SilverSpace> a u biti imam novce 
<SilverSpace> jel se moze sloziti da se backup napravi prije nego se racunalo ugasi 
<SilverSpace> sjecam se nesto da ima file u koje se upise da naredba koja se izvrsava prije gasenja ili reboota
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to tako islo 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ne ocekuj da ce ti na banana pi raditi sav hardver iz prve... ili uopce :
<jelly-home> support za Allwinner A20 je u razvoju
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-29
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> drj_cro, djesi, tata! :) 
<drj_cro> Mmike: :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: nije jos rodila
<drj_cro> Mmike: btw dodes do sase danas?
<Mmike> mislmi da da
<Mmike> oko 19ice
<drj_cro> kk..ak mi zena ne zavrsi na radjanju,onda se vidimo tamo :)
<Mmike> :D :D
<Mmike> kad je termin?
<drj_cro> 14.06,al po svemu bi mogla i danas/uskoro
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCF7kHWVT6E
<datase> tonil: Title: Crvena Jabuka - Dirli, dirli, dirlija  [Tekst], Views: 6919, Rating: 93.84615%
<Mmike> drj_cro, jel' se zna ime? :)
<drj_cro> luka ak bude po zeninom
<Mmike> A ak ne bude? :D
<Mmike> (mislim, znamo da ce bit, al' opet...) :D
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<calmpitbull> pitanje: zasto u /media vidim 3 mount hdd iako je samo jedan
<calmpitbull> a kada napravim umount napise not found
<calmpitbull> umount: /media/Storage_1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<calmpitbull> sredil
<jaizza> fakat radni narod
<jaizza> nigdjenikoga
<jaizza> osim ak se niste razbježali po godišnjima
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> nema odmora dok traje obnova
<weshmashian> nema obnove dok traje odmor
<SilverSpace> uh pune ruke posla danas
<SilverSpace> nema odbora dok traje pljacka
<SilverSpace> pih
<jaizza> komad!
<jaizza> i rut
<rut_> sto rut jaizza ?
<rut> krepaona ov
<rut> dje
<calmpitbull> kak da napravim da je cijeli disk read and write
<calmpitbull> u terminalu sam izbrisal onaj lost+found
<calmpitbull> i sada zelim imat normalni disk da mogu sad desnim klikom napravit sve
<calmpitbull> kaj moram onda stavit 777 ili da napravim grupu pa onda da ima grupa rwx i user rwx
<jaizza> rut: pozdravila sam SilverSpacea pa tebe
<rut> eee pozz i tebi onda plavojko
<jaizza> rut: pa kako si danas?
<Mmike> vileni, jel' prezivas? :)
<Mmike> vileni, jel' znas mozda za externi storage koji bih s kompom povezao esatom?
<rut> a radno .. nesto testiram .. ti dugonoga ?
<jaizza> rut: i ja sam radno
<rut> eto . kad se ide doma .. 16h ?
<jaizza> bila je revizija tu dva dana pa sam morala biti jako jako jako dobra
<jaizza> 16:30
<rut> a inace nisi ?
<rut> i ja jucer bio u sl brodu pa me zato nije bilo tu 
<jaizza> rut: inače sam jako jako jako zločesta :D
<rut> jel te muz onda kazni ?
<jaizza> rut: je pa nemre me kaznit kad sam dobra
<rut> kak sad to a tu gore pise da si jako jako zlocesta
<rut> mozda te ljubavnik onda kazni ?
<rut> :)
<SilverSpace> jah
<jaizza> rut daj pročitaj još jednom sve 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: bok
<rut> ma neda mi se sve citat
<rut> ja procitam samo ono sto mi zanimljivo !
<SilverSpace> zaposlili me danas. pune ruke
<rut> mogla si to dosad vec skuzit
<jaizza> SilverSpace: i tebe?
<jaizza> rut: težak si
<jaizza> rut: s druge strane, ako želim privući tvoju pažnju trebam krenuti sa samo
<jaizza> rut: sex ...... .. .... ...
<rut> cca 85kg .. udebljao sam se svinja .. zderem samo u zadnje vrijeme
<jelly> Å¡peks
<rut> a ne trsoim se bas puno .. 
<jaizza> ajme koju glaščinu Aki ima
<SilverSpace> jaizza: em sam dadilja danas em me frend zamolio da mu neke stvari slozim em je mama potrgala tendu pa je morao rastaviti i slozit
<rut> jaizza . netrebas o sexu . 
<Mmike> sin je otkrio pianino :D
<SilverSpace> sad mi jedan tus sljedi 
 * jaizza bi se samo zavukla u krevet sad
<jaizza> eto ne moram na koncert, sad sam odslušala generalnu probu :-)
<Mmike> vileni, ostavio si i ocale :)
<rut> jaizza a sto bi radila . spavala ?
<jaizza> rut: ne nužno
<jaizza> prela bih
<rut> jaizza znaci i ti si jedna od koje samo legnu .. ono ni da aaa izusti .. :P
<rut> poznate mi takve .. 99% da si i ti takva
<jaizza> rut: ha gle, tvoje je pravo da me zamišljaš kako ti najviše odgovara
<rut> netrebam ja zamisljat . ja znam da je tako !!!!
<jaizza> rut: onda znaj kako ti nabolje odgovara :-)
<markosejic> dad
<markosejic> d dan
<jaizza> markosejic: yo
<markosejic> jaizza pozz
<jaizza> markosejic: kaj ima lima?
<markosejic> evo nista zujim
<rut> pa ja znam kak mi odgovara
<rut> da se trudi i radi .. 
<jaizza> ne kužim te
<jaizza> jedno bi, a zamišaljs dijametralno suprotno
<jaizza> svašta
<rut> ma sto ne kuzis ?
<rut> ko je reko da ja nemam aktivnu zensku osobu .. ??
<rut> al kazem da je vecina zenskih neaktivna .. mlitava .. samo lezi i ceka 
<rut> fuj
<jaizza> rut: pa imaš izbor zamislit me kako god želiš i ti me zamisliš baš takvu mlitavu i neaktivnu na kaj veliš fuj
<jaizza> pak si si sam kriv, zakaj me zamišljaš tak?
<rut> vidi nje .. ko je reko da ja tebe opce zanmisljam ?
<Vlado9A3CY> žur...
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<markosejic> vlado pozz
<Vlado9A3CY> hej i tebi marko ;)
<jaizza> rut: pa si sam rekao
<rut> nisam ja reko da ja tebe zanimsljam vec sam bubnuo 99% bez da razimsljam 
<rut> i zamisljam 
<rut> al sutra cemo o tome .. idem doma 
<rut> pa-pa
<markosejic> sinoc testirao mint 17 rc
<jaizza> pa pa
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LSMesXvjq8
<datase> jelly: Title: Klaus Doldinger - Das Boot - Main Title, Views: 1948, Rating: 100.0%
<jaizza> na te riječi
<jaizza> pozdrav!
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwc0shJ2aYc
<datase> markosejic: Title: U96 - Das Boot, Views: 8251122, Rating: 97.5334%
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fz85FE0KtQ
<datase> markosejic: Title: THE PRODIGY - voodoo people (original), Views: 18135803, Rating: 97.88477%
<SilverSpace> jaooo
<SilverSpace> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjT_ZaRJeDs
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: GET A ROOM!, Views: 225251, Rating: 84.8379%
<jelly> vojaž vojaž
<SilverSpace> Pojavila se greška pri kopiranju datoteke u smb://openwrt/openwrt/
<SilverSpace> kiji kujac je sad 
<SilverSpace> sve mogu pregledavat brisati ali neda mi kopirat
<banderaz> format c:
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> hakeri 
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> jebote htv
<SilverSpace> hrt dnevnik
<SilverSpace> opa Ako je za vjerovati Motorsportu, Red Bull će odluku donijeti u naredna dva mjeseca, a aktualne Renaultove motore trebali bi zamijeniti oni Volkswagenovi.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kra?
<Mmike> kaj su poludili?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa i nisu bas
<SilverSpace> renoult je uprskao 
<SilverSpace> VW ima slobodne ruke za razvoj citavu sezonu 
<SilverSpace> mad bi ja rade BMW
<SilverSpace> u RB
<Mmike> a kom jos reno dilamotore?
<vileni> Mmike: dobio poruku na linkedin za naocale :) za esata neznam, ali ako ima neki jeftini, javi .)
<Mmike> vileni,  :D
<Mmike> vileni, naso neki
<Mmike> 2 diska unutra
<Mmike> 400 kuna
<Mmike> al' nema raid
<Mmike> al' ak mogu oba divajsa vidjet kroz jedan esata kanal
<Mmike> onda mogu mdraid natrdat gore
<vileni> kad sam se vratio na posao isao odmah na sastanak, pa doma, pa doma moram cistiti jer zena dolazi
<Mmike> treba za zenu cistit, treba :D
<vileni> nije mi bas jeftino 2 diska za 400kn
<vileni> za 600 se nadje storage mrezni sa raidom
<vileni> iako, ne bas nekih performansi
<vileni> koliko ti stane u kuciste diskova?
<Mmike> vileni, di se nadje ?
<Mmike> ja nisam naso
<Mmike> najjeftinije kaj sam naso je oko soma kuna
<Mmike> a novo kosta 1400 recimo
<Mmike> bitno mi je da je esata
<Mmike> 1G ethernet mi pre sport
<vileni> a esata neznam
<Mmike> esata ima 3/6 Gb
<Mmike> to bi za na more da mogu na laptop pristekat brzi storage (raid0 bi slozio)
<vileni> a ima ti laptop esata?
<Mmike> yup
<vileni> moj nema
<vileni> postoje usb3.0 adapteri doduse
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lotusu toro roso ima ih jos
<Mmike> imam i usb3 :D
<Mmike> samo velim
<Mmike> nisam siguran kak ovaj radi s 2 diska
<Mmike> al' ak svaki disk moze 150MB/sec gurat, teorecki bi ovaj mogo progurat 300 MB/sec kroz esatu
<vileni> a sto te muci kod gigabita
<vileni> kopiras stalno na storage ili?
<Mmike> pa kod gigabita imam 100 MB/sec
<Mmike> to mi malo
<Mmike> znaci, imam laptop na kojem imam disk, al' taj disk moze dat 110 MB/sec
<Mmike> a za random i/o je to katastrofa
<Mmike> 100njak iopsa max
<Mmike> pa je ideja kupit kutiju u koju bi stavio 2 diska (ili 4?), slozio raid0 polje i imao brz storage
<vileni> pa razmisljam kad vec kupujes kutiju, sto si ne slozis mali server za virtualke :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i Caterham
<SilverSpace> cetri momcadi 
<vileni> za 4 diska esata je po 1400kn izgleda
<SilverSpace> idem sutra klimu kupiti
<Mmike> vileni, da mogu na more s ovim otic
<Mmike> da je maleno i da mogu na stol metnit, ustekat i radit
<Mmike> vileni, iako, za 1400 kuna kupim samsung evo pro od 240GB
<Mmike> sto ce mi, brijem, dat vece performanse nego 4 diska u raid0 polju
<vileni> da, ali ces imati premalo prostora :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> trenutno mi 8 virtualki zauzima 10 gigabajtova
<Mmike> nije to tak puno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ce ti toliko virtualki
<SilverSpace> kaj to ganjas
<Mmike> openstack, deca, openstack
<Mmike> dooduse, trenutno drkam juju kurac unutar lxca
<Mmike> jer je 101 put brze i actually radi :)
<SilverSpace> juju :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-30
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/hVwAf67
<drj_cro> jutro
<markosejic> d jutro
<rut> jutro 
<markosejic> ovdje se naoblacilo kao da ce kisa
<drj_cro> ovdje pada :)
<markosejic> sada i ovdje pada
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode!
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro, svi :) 
<calmpitbull> olsa
<calmpitbull> ola
<calmpitbull> jel netko pogledal onu novu seriju Halt and Catch Fire
<vileni> jel pocela?
<calmpitbull> pa prvi je vani vec tjedan dana al kao pocinje 1.6
<calmpitbull> jucer pogledal....i meni je dobra 
<calmpitbull> malo Breaking Badovska
<BotaniCar> Ne gledam bas serije ako vec nemam bar godinu dana epizoda u kjuu
<markosejic> ja sam gledao True detective nije lose jos je na 1 sezoni
<calmpitbull> True je stvarno dobra serije
<calmpitbull> serija
<calmpitbull> al se prica da ce u drugoj sezoni glumit Brad Pitt
<markosejic> sada cekam da izađe 2 sezona
<markosejic> kako trpaju te glumce svuda
<calmpitbull> istina
<markosejic> kao u filmu jack reacher stavili onog patuljka 
<markosejic> tom cruise
<calmpitbull> hahahaha
<markosejic> taj lik mi se toliko gadi
<calmpitbull> isto ko serbezija meni hahahaahha
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JoGj_7wIoA
<datase> markosejic: Title: Best Of Roast Of Charlie Sheen, Views: 1046015, Rating: 95.82112%
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/10426701_883821901643912_4048532211464225431_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> https://d262ilb51hltx0.cloudfront.net/max/800/1*URRDe1xA90uV3p0W6VIMvg.png # ako se nisam udavio od smijeha na opis Ubuntua :)
<jaizza> ubuntu rules
<BotaniCar> Jaca ! <3
<markosejic> ja se drzim debian
<BotaniCar> pa djes' , macko ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pa na poslu
<BotaniCar> Jesi revidirana, revizionirana i redimenzionirana ? 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: đe si ti?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: sve od navedenog
<BotaniCar> konfenencijske salad-barove sam obijao :) Jebate, na pola sam postao vegan juce :) 
<jaizza> but also back online
<jaizza> that should tell you something 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jel bilo sireva, jaja, majoneze.. u salatama?
<BotaniCar> Hodam uz stol i biram sto cu jesti,ne prepoznajem ni-ista .. zastanem kraj neceg sto je izgledalo kao pohano meso , u nekakvim izduzenim oblicima, mignem konobaru "meso?" .. on meni "lisicarke" .. idem dalje, skuzim nesto poznato, opet mignem istom tom konobaru "jetrica?" .. on meni "bukovace" ... dodjem do jedne prazne plate , migne on meni "tu je bilo mesa u saftu" :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: he he he
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ali gljive su dobra zamjena za  meso
<BotaniCar> Da bude najsmjesnije, dosao sam tamo kao uzvanik, no kak delamo s tom ekipom, na pocetku rucka sam isao malo zasprehati druge bitnije uzvanike, dok se zavrsilo koketiranje, sudbina mi je vec bila zapecacena - ostao sam gladan 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: mozda organizmu jesu, ali mozgu ne :) 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: tih diskutabilnih aditiva je bilo pored salata , nista umijesano u njih
<BotaniCar> Nda, najveca  mi je misterija ostala, a tko je uistinu pojeo meso. Sjeo sam za random stol koji je izgledao kao izlozba vocha, skicnem druge stolove - ista prica .. netko je morao isprazniti tu rajnglu z mesom, sumnjam na konobara s kojim sam se domigivao 
<BotaniCar> https://medium.com/message/81e5f33a24e1 # Everything is borken 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: i kaj si jeo na kraju?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: gljive, malo sam si ih namocio u saft u kojem se kupalo to misticno meso, 45 vrsta salate i 2-3 vrste voca. Naravno, dok sam ja pojeo ono kaj sam si nekak napabircio u tanjur - nestalo je kolaca 
<BotaniCar> Ugl. Na konferencije u hotel Dubrovnik ne idite, ako volite svoj zeludac
<jaizza> BotaniCar: mene su do sad dobro častili
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ti si dobra, neizbirljiva dusica, koja uz to ni ne ranta bash 
<jaizza> kad smo bili na doručku u Sheratonu, nije bilo čega nije bilo 
<BotaniCar> "Libpurple was written by people who wanted their open source chat client to talk to every kind of instant messaging system in the world, and didn’t give a shit about security or encryption. Security people who have examined the code have said there are so many possible ways to exploit libpurple there is probably no point in patching it. It needs to be thrown out and rewritten from scratch. These aren’t bugs that let someone read
<jaizza> BotaniCar: a u Ljubljani je bila gozba, to moram priznati
<rut> kakav ubuntu . kakav linux .. kakvi kompjutori ... sve je to bezveze  .. samo nam sjebala sva ta tehnika
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA:  ovo ide tebe, pidgina i OTR plugina koji nema smisla na takvoj platformi 
<BotaniCar> rut: ne treba te podsjecati da ces ipak na racun te tehnike dobiti placu ? :D
<MmikeDOMA> kaj?
<rut> da nema tog sranja radio bi nesto drugo i isto dobio placu 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://medium.com/message/81e5f33a24e1 , podsjetio me stricek zakaj sam se htio malo pokoskat s tobom ono vece kad smo mi instalirali OTR :) 
<jaizza> pa zapravo naginjem složiti se s rutom
<Mmike> BotaniCar, di si to procito?
<rut> i mobiteli .. joj miline kad ih nije bilo .. 
<BotaniCar> Buduci sam sam u uredu, sam cu popiti rakiju. 
<markosejic> solo rakijanje
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: naravno da ima smisla, stavis pidgin, otr i skype plugin, i saljes OTR poruke preko skypea.  Skype ide na mrezu, a pidgin radi samo lokalnu RPC konverzaciju sa skype procesom
<jaizza> http://flagburningworld.com/ wtf?
<BotaniCar> jelly: imalo bi smisla, kad ne bi bio expozan sloj ispod. Protrci kroz clanak kad uhvatis vremena. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, u biti lik prica pizdarije, frusriranik frustrek :)
<Mmike> osim toga, nije point da se stitimo od NSA
<Mmike> to i tak nemremo :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas pravo da je lik isfrustriran, jer se bavi sikjuritijem :) Nego, kaj je point ?
<Mmike> pa to kaj je libpurple komunikacija medj tobom i menom sigurna
<jaizza> http://sftimes.s3.amazonaws.com/5/d/a/0/5da07c89d51cca1e7edfb8d6b89a4336.jpg
<Mmike> doduse, tvoj OS je zdrkan
<Mmike> pa sad, eto... jbg
<Mmike> (nije da moj nije zdrkan, samo je zdrkan u manjoj mjeri)
<Mmike> al' opet, oni od kojih se stitimo ne mogu sam tak exploitat to sto ti trosis windoze 
<BotaniCar> sto bi reklo da sam time zdrkao i tvoj OS, vise nego je i sam zdrkan. Cime smo i mi zdrkani i , kak je i napisao na pol ranta, bolje da pricamo u plaintekstu - bar nemamo iluzija 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, samo sto nije bolje
<BotaniCar> Iako, imas pravo, ako skaliramo stvar na realnost, to kaj ja skrivam da imam Bin Ladema u podrumu od MUPa je vjerojatno dovoljno dobro zasticeno od MUPa 
<BotaniCar> ups
<Mmike> ja ne znam o cem ti pricas
<BotaniCar> To je u redu 
<Mmike> drago mi je da se razumijemo
<Mmike> binek :D
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> Upalile su mi se dve lampice na autu, prirucnik kaze da obje znace ostecenje motora. Hepi mi .. 
<jaizza> http://sftimes.s3.amazonaws.com/f/e/b/d/febd3980973525bbd84ce0c931d473de.jpg
<BotaniCar> YOLO !
<vileni> BotaniCar: kakve lampice
<BotaniCar> Cek da nadjem negdje sliku kokpita, i oznacim simbole 
<Mmike> "t doesn’t matter how good your encryption is if your attacker can just read your data off the screen with you, and I promise they can. "
<Mmike> well, they can't :)
<BotaniCar> And, how can you be sure ? 
<Mmike> I just feel it in my veins :0
<BotaniCar> Fairy snuff :)
<Mmike> Daklem, bote, da bi netko to mogao raditi prvo mora doc do tvog stroja
<Mmike> To o cem lik prica nije remote-exploit-anti-crypto kurac
<Mmike> a jednom kad je dosao do tvog stroja, well.... jebosve :)
<BotaniCar> Da
<BotaniCar> s tim da se ne slazem da ne prica o remote exploitima. 
<Mmike> bez OTRa bilo tko na mrezi izmedju tebe i mene moze citat sto radimo, s ne bas previse muke
<Mmike> sa OTRom ne moze
<Mmike> a ak mi je doso do kompa
<Mmike> dzaba mi prvo poglavlje ane karenjine k'o passphrase za 2megabajtni kljuc
<Mmike> https://d262ilb51hltx0.cloudfront.net/max/397/1*EZFkB9n5MhZx1wGP7PkTIw.jpeg <- a lol!
<BotaniCar> vileni: EPC i jos jedna za koju ne znam napamet sto znaci. Ne mogu na guglu naci sliku kokpita auta koji je priblizno godista mojeg , a na starijima ne nalazim sliku na kojoj se vidi lampica slicna ovoj drugoj :) 
<vileni> a na sto lici? :)
<BotaniCar> Na sinusoidu :) 
<BotaniCar> Cekam da mi se supruga vrati doma, pa ce iz kor.prirucnika iscitati kako se zapravo zovu ti signali kvara :) 
<vileni> epc koliko vidim je dijagnostika struje
<BotaniCar> Da, koliko sam uspio iscitait, jedan prekidac zna vrisnuti. Uz malo srece, to mi je kvar, no ne objasnjava ovu drugu lampicu ( osim ako jedno nije povuklo drugo). Cemo vidimo dok cu znati napisati kak se tocno zove ovo kaj mi signalizira da ne radi :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a, de ti je auto, ak smem da pitam?
<BotaniCar> Doma, skuzio sam lampice kad sam se spremao na posao .. samo sam ga ugasio i sjeo na bus .. 
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> propalo mi 'a zastso ne fotkas i posaljes fotku'? :)
<BotaniCar> Rado, rado :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, predugo mi ono za citat, i boring je
<Mmike> lik k'o da prica 'jebote, auti su opasni, zamisli, MORAS STISKAT KOCNICU DA BI STAO! Sto ako ju ne stisnes? Sto ako je bas zid ispred, i ti ne sisnes, i ubijes se? Sto onda? HA?!'
<Mmike> "Ne samo da se kocnica moze potrgati, cak i ako radi, MORAS JU STISKAT DA BI STAO"
<BotaniCar1> Nda, ne da ti se citat :) Ima i glavu i rep
<Hrki> pozdrav momci, jedno brzo pitanje, je moguce npr router od optime koristiti kao router, ali u njega bi isao LAN kabel preko kojeg ide internet,  i sad bi se na njega spojili jos 2-3 kompa preko lana ili wifija i svi bi koristili od tog routera internet
<Hrki> znaci, nebi bila nikakva telefonska linija u njemu, vec bi isao net preko lan-a
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, neda mi se citat jer je glupo
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> i dugacko
<Mmike> da je rkace
<Mmike> kak ono ide
<Mmike> tl;dr
<weshmashian> i zanimljivije?
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> jel' se pilo sinoc? :)
<Mmike> zvao me furac bio da idete pit
<Mmike> al' zena imala night off pa nisam mogo nikud
<weshmashian> lazes, ti si njega zvao, i bili smo ispred zgrade :)
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> nisam?
<Mmike> aha, jesam
<weshmashian> i razisli se nakon toga :P
<Mmike> jer mi je on SMS poslo :)
<markosejic> d dan
<Hrki> pozdrav momci, jedno brzo pitanje, je moguce npr router od optime koristiti kao router, ali u njega bi isao LAN kabel preko kojeg ide internet,
<Hrki>              i sad bi se na njega spojili jos 2-3 kompa preko lana ili wifija i svi bi koristili od tog routera internet
<Hrki> 11:56 <Hrki> znaci, nebi bila nikakva telefonska linija u njemu, vec bi isao net preko lan-a
<Hrki> nitko ne kuzi ?
<markosejic> mislis kao bridge
<Hrki> nemam pojima sta je bridge ili sta vec
<Hrki> uglavnom imam jedan lan kabel na kojem je internet
<Hrki> za zelim preko tog jednog kabla jos spojiti 2-3 kompa
<Hrki> koristeci ruter od optime
<Hrki> po mogucnosti ukljuciti i wifi
<jelly> Hrki: gdje je spojen "LAN kabel preko kojeg ide internet" na drugoj strani?
<Hrki> nemam pojima :) iz zida 
<Mmike> a u sta ide taj kabl?
<markosejic> mislis da imas kabelski imternet
<Hrki> znaci kabel ide iz zida preko kojeg ide internet, taj kabel ide u bilo koji komp i onda taj komp ima net
<Hrki> sad ja zelim da preko tog jednog kabla koriste internet vise racunala :D
<jelly> Hrki: dakle, trenutno uopce nemas router?
<Hrki> ne
<jelly> na koji nacin se spajas na internet perk tog kabla?  DHCP?  PPPoE?
<Hrki> hmm, kad ga stavim u komp on se spoji na mrezu i odma imam net
<BotaniCar1>  A-A SEAT Cordoba: "Bio prije par godina u srbiji, vozim se u rikia, imam senzore i pogodim američki F-117 stealth.Izađem van i ono kaj mi ne rade ssenzori?? A,pilot "ma avion je nevidljiv" ...i odmah srbi uzimaju zasluge kak su ga oni oborili a ja ga na parkingu nakautirao s mojom grdobom "
<Hrki> net ide preko mreze kolko ja znam
<BotaniCar1> lol ^^
<markosejic> kabelski internet
<Mmike> Hrki, koji provider je to?
<Hrki> novinet :)
<jelly> Hrki: dobro, ajmo pretpostaviti da je DHCP.  Dodaj jedan switch izmedju, spoji uplink na switch i racunalo na switch, i vidi da li i dalje radi
<Hrki> preko switcha radi, ali ih nemamo dovoljno :)
<Hrki> znaci ako stavim taj kabel u switch, onda se mogu spojiti dodatni lanovi u taj switch sve radi, mene zanima dali je to moguce preko rutera ? :D
<jelly> Hrki: moze, ako nagovoris komad opreme koji zoves "ruter" da se ponasa kao switch
<jelly> to se obicno da izvesti.
<Hrki> par klikova misem ili ...? :)
<Hrki> to je dlinkov ruter
<Mmike> jelly, kak ce mu to radit, mislis da ce mu provider dozvolit to? tj, kad dobije DHCPom novi lis, ocel' mu onaj prijasnji prestat radit?
<jelly> Mmike: kak mu radi sad?
<Mmike> sad mu radi tak da mu DHCP od providera da njegovu IP adresu, i vozi misko
<jelly> <Hrki> preko switcha radi, ali ih nemamo dovoljno :)
<Mmike> znaci, probao je sa 2 stroja?
 * Mmike bi ftth
<jelly> Hrki: jesil probao sa dva stroja istovremeno?
<Mmike> za negdje pol godine ce amish imat optiku tu di jesam
<jelly> lol
<Hrki> jelly: radi, znaci ako taj lan kabel stavim u switch onda radi za sve dodatne lanove u switchu
<Hrki> samo je problem da nemam vise switcheva, pa bi router koristio za to
<jelly> kaj da ti velim, ugasi dhcp server na routeru, pa probaj
<Hrki> oki isprobat cu :)
<Hrki> samo neznam kako kompovi vade ip
<Hrki> valjda isto preko dhcp-a
<jaizza> kod nas nikoga u firmi
<jaizza> sve se razbježalo
<BotaniCar1> Nema revizije - nema ni vas :)
<BotaniCar1> ili je to bio WAS
 * jaizza razmišlja kako bi mogla ranije doma
<jelly> gmail me blokira a ne vidim zasto :-|
<BotaniCar1> jelly: ljubomora 
<banderaz> ima di skinut karta zagreba
<banderaz> u vecoj rezi
<banderaz> da ne moram s gugl mapsa cuhpat screenshote
<jaizza> banderaz: za kaj ti treba?
<banderaz> da si sprintam kartu za zid
<banderaz> podijelit cu je na 9 komada A4 papira
<banderaz> u biti, kolko kostaju takve gotove karte
<jaizza> banderaz: nešto manje imaš u infocentru, vjerojatno zabadava
<banderaz> cool, bum pogledo
<jaizza> jedino sam u Njemačkoj doživjela da naplaćuju karte
<jaizza> mislim da smo mi zidnu kartu svijeta kupili za 100injak kuna
<banderaz> puno
<jaizza> a i nisam vidjela nigdje tako velike karte gradova
<BotaniCar1> Zakaj ja moram lagati da mi "shef skace po glavi" da bi vanjski suradnici izrazili malo suosjecanja i napravili svoj posao na vrijeme ? 
<BotaniCar1> Kakav je to je*eni kliker u glavama ?
<jaizza> u poslu se ne treba voditi sa suosjećanjima
<jaizza> već rokovima
<jaizza> i penalima
<BotaniCar1> :) Ti k'o da u banci radis :) A i u tom slucaju vjerojatno pricas o naplacivanju penala, za sto nisam u poziciji :) 
<jaizza> buka u uredu: 
<jaizza> Dire Straits — Money For Nothing
<jelly> čiks for fri
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: ne, ne, ne moraš TI naplačivati penale, oni samo moraju biti u ugovoru
<jaizza> svi rokovi se ispoštuju
 * jaizza opet pleše u stolcu
<BotaniCar1> Mislio sam da me rekvalificiras u kamatara :) Ne volim BMWe, ali pomirio bi se s nuznim :) 
<vileni> ne voli bmw
<vileni> di mi je kick
<vileni> :)
<jaizza> See the little faggot with the earring and the makeup
<jaizza> Yeah buddy that’s his own hair
<jaizza> That little faggot got his own jet airplane
<jaizza> That little faggot he’s a millionaire
<BotaniCar1> Samo BMW ima auto koji zovu "kamatarka", sta ces, dio outfita :) 
<vileni> e34
<vileni> staro
<vileni> :)
<BotaniCar1> Nisi ni ti od juce :)
<vileni> iako, za nekih 2keur nadjes neki koji ce manje svijetliti od ibize :)
<BotaniCar1> Ni nemam ibizu nego Grdobu :D
<BotaniCar1> I, pusti ju, vec 7a godina, a ovo ce biti prvi put da se nekaj upalilo van plana :) 
<vileni> a grozno :)
<vileni> ma ja ni neznam kako je imati auto mladji od 20 godina
<vileni> tj, skoda je bila mladja, honda mi bila draza
<BotaniCar1> :D
<BotaniCar1> CRX !!
<vileni> imao sam i to na jedan dan
<vileni> na srecu lik je prihvatio auto nazad i vratio mi pare
<BotaniCar1> To mi je najmilija ( od inace mi milih) Honda 
<vileni> koja generacija
<vileni> vjerojatno druga
<BotaniCar1> Tja, nisam vozio svojeg pa ne znam. Ona kockastija :)
<vileni> ima jedna kockastija, jedna zasiljena, i jedna targa
<vileni> del sol
<jaizza> kad smo kod autiju
<jaizza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1BiFTk5Acw
<datase> jaizza: Title: Jaguar's reply to mercedes advertisement. Mercedes vs Jaguar. Best ad ever., Views: 92235, Rating: 98.6755%
<BotaniCar1> Da, srozao se Jag , reklamiraju se na tudju stetu :( 
<banderaz> kad smo vec kod google mapa, kak maknut neke "cudne lokacije" na mapi
<banderaz> tipa "Bijenik stanovi", wtf
<banderaz> ili "Mercator Nehajska"
<banderaz> koji kurac
<banderaz> su to "placeni oglasi" il?
<BotaniCar1> to su "stvari i lokacije koje ti trebaju, a ni ne znas" 
<banderaz> aaaa
<BotaniCar1> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t1.0-9/425747_4742496090020_113321963_n.jpg
<banderaz> mogu jos shvatit "Muzej za umjenost i obrt" al "Mercator Market Nehajska"
<banderaz> kaj, da to reportam?
<jelly> to je mali merkatorić u susjedstvu, nije pravi
<banderaz> smeta mi na karti
<banderaz> bode u oci
<jelly> odi u merkator pa si kupi stapice od narance, 6kom 15kn AND SUCK ON THEM
<banderaz> FU
<BotaniCar1> "Microsoft Windows Server, Windows Vista and Windows XP skills are in demand. Come back to Elance and get hired today!" heh
<vileni> xp?
<vileni> :)
<BotaniCar1> To je kao kad je pred par dana frend od jebi-vjetra trazio support za 25 godina staro CRM rjesenje :) Trazeno je jer 2 ziva covjeka znaju kaj je opce to :)
<rut> vikend sex :))))))))))
<Mmike> dete ima smanjen imunoglobulin a povecane ALT i ADT
<Mmike> Ili ATT
<Mmike> GGT je dobar
<Mmike> :D
<markosejic> d danž
<weshmashian> ooh, payday2 free weekend
<Mmike> weshmashian, ?
<Mmike> skuzio sam da dosta ljudi u canonicalu koristi 'standing desk'
<Mmike> umjesto da sjede za stolom - stoje za stolom
<weshmashian> Mmike: http://store.steampowered.com/app/218620/
<Mmike> weshmashian, hel' to oce na linux?
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne, nisam gledo za wine
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> petak je
<Mmike> ajte
<weshmashian> aj
<obruT> i tak...
<obruT> imam dvoje susjeda... on radi kao elektricar u jednoj firmi.. za neke sitne pare, onak radi dan-dva u tjednu, ostatak vremena nema posla... zivi u rentanom stanu od gazde pa onak, vjerojatno prebija to sto ne dobiva bas placu redovito i u nekom iznosu
<obruT> cura mu radi kao krojacica za 1300 kuna
<obruT> dao sam im svoj wifi da koriste, da ne placaju jos internet, koji ionako ne znam jel bi uspjeli isposlovat s gazdom
<obruT> no zanimljivo je da oboje imaju iphone-ove :P
<jelly> koje?
<obruT> mislim, ja s nekoliko puta vecom placom ne bi dao pare za iphone
<jelly> trojka i cetvorka su affordable
<obruT> ne znam tocno koje, al onako, svejedno
<jelly> obruT: zasto?  To je ok uredjaj, i prakticki jedini koji bar 3 godine ima OS support i update
<obruT> nije poanta jel dobar ili ne, poanta je da ja sa poprilicno ok placom ne zelim dati puno para za mobilni uredjaj
<jelly> also, radi
<jelly> pa, kak znas da su dali puno para
<obruT> pa iskreno... za njih ne znam
<jelly> drugo da imaju peticu
<obruT> no ne bih se cudio  obzirom da znam druge ljude istog profila koji su actually dali zadnje pare za to
<ivoks> stigao moto g
<ivoks> fakat ne vjerujem da je samo 1000kn
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> lakunoc
<SilverSpace> kupio klimu danas
<SilverSpace> kaj je moto g
<SilverSpace> motorola?
<markosejic> d vecer
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7-6nXGflec
<datase> CrazyLemon: Title: Goat riding a guy riding a bike, Views: 296867, Rating: 98.297872%
<infy-> dobra večer
<markosejic> infy-: pozz
<infy-> kako je
<markosejic> a dobro je 
<markosejic> skidam elementary os isis img
<infy-> Aha, nikada nisam probao to 
<markosejic> na bazi ubuntua 14.04
<infy-> A pa dobro onda, zvuči OK
<infy-> Samo što nekako Ubuntu ide sve daǉe i daǉe po pitaǌu razvoja ja idem sve više i više od ǌ.
<markosejic> mene je jedino razocaralo kad su ubacili unity
<markosejic> i postao je pre tezak za resurse
<infy-> Da
<markosejic> ja sam se prebacio na mint
<markosejic> sada koristim LMDE
<infy-> Ja sam na Manjaru ))
<markosejic> probao sam xfce
<markosejic> testirao sam antergos u live mode leti
<SilverSpace> manjaro arch
<markosejic>  antergos je isto na bazi archa
<SilverSpace> ja ostajem vjeran ubuntu
<markosejic> SilverSpace: pozz
<SilverSpace> poz
<SilverSpace> arch imam na rpi
<infy-> Ne mogu više na Ubuntuu ― nekako osjećam taj bloat, sve je nekako previše, vjerojatno kako moje iskustvo s Linuxom raste tako shavaćam da mi ne treba puno stvari i pokušavam držati sve minimalnim. 
<markosejic> ja isto gledam da je laksi sustav da manje resursa
 * jelly-home je odustao od toga otkad ima placu i skuzio da manje zivaca potrosi ak kupi vise memorije i ssd nego ak ide fajntjunat linux
<markosejic> ja imam stariji stroj pa je skuplji ram
<jelly-home> os kupit 2x2GB DDR2, nekome moram uvalit
<jelly-home> al za desktop
<markosejic> meni treba za laptop
<jelly-home> koji, isto DDR2?
<markosejic> da
<jelly-home> koliko imas sad i koliko slotova?
<markosejic> 2
<jelly-home> ... je odgovor na prvo ili drugo pitanje/
<jelly-home> ?
<markosejic> na drugo
<markosejic> na prvo je da ddr2 za latop
<jelly-home> koliko imas sad memorije?
<markosejic> 1 gb
<markosejic> 2 plocice po 512 mb
<jelly-home> imam stari thinkpad sa 2GB, mislim da je 2x1GB ali nisam 100% siguran jel DDR2
<markosejic> ovo moje cudo je iz 2007
<markosejic> lenovo 3000 n200
<jelly-home> 1GB Lenovo-IBM ThinkPad   73P3844 AGCACCBZO         2  29.98 PC2-4200 DDR2-533 SODIMM
<jelly-home> ak si u zg, mozemo se mijenjati, ti meni 2x512 i recimo 200kn, ja tebi 2x1GB, tek toliko da mi stari laptop radi s necim
<markosejic> jesam u Zg sam
<jelly-home> makar... negdje imam valjda i originalnih 512 s kojima je dosao
<markosejic> meni pojede integrirana graficka ram 999.4 mb
<jelly-home> tih 32MB sto pojede nije strasno, em se u BIOS-u da podesit aperture, em Xorg poslije sam uzme jos za 3D
<jelly-home> doduse vidim na njuskalu da neki dilaju 2GB u komadu (1 plocica) za 100kn
<jelly-home> ak ti BIOS to podrzava, onda mozes nakrcati i 4GB http://www.njuskalo.hr/ram-memorija/ram-kingston-2gb-ddr2-pc2-6400s-800mhz-sodimm-laptop-oglas-11629288
<markosejic> hm zanimljivo
<jelly-home> sa 4GB mozes vrtit bilo kakav linux bez previse kemijanja, osim ak imas posebne prohtjeve i drzis 200 tabova u browseru ;-)
<SilverSpace> ja u racunalu imam 2G toliko i ploca podrzava
<SilverSpace> Intel® Atom™ CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz
 * jelly-home sad gleda kako bi testirao da li mu ploca podrzava DDR3 kekse od 8GB bez da kupi... Intel veli da ide do 4GB, a gugle veli da neke druge H55 i P55 ploce hoce primit 8GB DIMM
<jelly-home> imam samo 2 slota na ploci a 8GB mi tijesno.  I Chrome i Firefox zderu memorije ko blesavi
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> bez rama nes moc test napravit :)
<jelly-home> zao mi je mijenjat plocu i CPU, dovoljno su brzi za sve sto mi treba
<SilverSpace> je i ja bi da mogu ram dodao 
<SilverSpace> nista mi brze ne treba
<SilverSpace> mislim da necu proc kupit 
<SilverSpace> danas klimu uzeo proc ceka bolja vremena 
<jelly-home> eh da, bojim se da ce mi i klima trebati u ovom stanu
<jelly-home> sad je unutra 26-27°C
<SilverSpace> 4300
<SilverSpace> 3.5Kw
<SilverSpace> samsung
<jelly-home> korejanci vladaju
<jelly-home> skoro sam kupio samsung vesmasinu :-)
<SilverSpace> :) ja imam LG vesmasinu 
<SilverSpace> 5godina bez greske
<SilverSpace> ili cak 6
<SilverSpace> http://www.samsung.com/hr/consumer/home-appliances/air-conditioning/wall-mounted-type-inverter/AR12HSFNCWKNZE
<SilverSpace> ovo sam uzeo
<SilverSpace> bila jedna 500kn skuplja sa wifi_em
<SilverSpace> fora http://www.samsung.com/hr/consumer/home-appliances/air-conditioning/wall-mounted-type-inverter/AF24FSSDAWKNEU
<infy-> http://i.imgur.com/JnO5y0p.gif
<infy-> ahahahahha
<banderaz> sto je tuzno nije smijesno
<infy-> Toliko je tužno da je smiješno )
<banderaz> sto smijesno je tuzno nije
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20from%202014-05-30%2021%3A54%3A29.png
<infy-> Kako kome!
<infy-> To je zgodno Silver
<SilverSpace> kaj je to
<banderaz> je, zgodno je
<banderaz> pogotovo kad te jednog dana acker ubije preko vake wifi klime
<banderaz> samo se ti igraj
<SilverSpace> infy-: je zgodno ali meni bespotrebno
<infy-> Piše bio gdje se nalazili
<infy-> znači spojiš klimu sa routerom i kontroliraš je preko wana :d
<SilverSpace> upadnem ti na mrezu dok spavas i stavim ti na max
<SilverSpace> :)
<infy-> ccc, haker ga ubio klimom. Tragedija
<infy-> Nedavno sam saznao da mi router ima USB port
<infy-> I to onaj od T-Coma
<SilverSpace> i kaj mozes kad ne mozes do njega
<SilverSpace> mozes jedino printer spojiti
<infy-> Kako ne mogu, odem do dnevnog boravka i uštekam USB
<infy-> samo ne znam to koristit
<SilverSpace> jel mozes do tcom postavki na routeru 
<SilverSpace> ja na svojem routeru iman disk 
<SilverSpace> torrent 
<infy-> Da
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/bSEFyG
<infy-> oh nice openwrt
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/AYcYIT
<SilverSpace> fali mi bar usb 3 i 1G lan
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-31
<calmpitbull> morgen
<infy-> jutro
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> rucak
<markosejic_> SilverSpace: pozz
<calmpitbull> postoji neka odbra step by step varjanta kako da hdd koji nije eksteri postane moj home...jer imam os na ssd i da se hdd auto mounta 
<jelly-home> formatiras, mountas, iskopiras sadrzaj /home na novi filesystem, stavis novi fs u fstab kao /home, maknes stari /home sa strane, napravis prazni /home direktorij
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> o kaj moram pripazit kod toga
<calmpitbull> moram li radit bilo sto sa chmodom oko usera i hdd
<SilverSpace> zasto bi to radio 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ^^
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace, ovak zelim da se hdd ponasa normalno kao da je dio systema a ne da moram konstantno gledat tko ima koji permission jer to mogu ako zelim stavit posebno na folder 
<calmpitbull> i zelim da se stvari auto stavljaju na hdd a ne na ssd
<calmpitbull> pa sada dal je to pametno ili je normalno drugcije nemam pojma...pa me zanima kaj je uobicajna metoda
<markosejic> pozz s mint 17
<calmpitbull> poz
<calmpitbull> i kakav je
<calmpitbull> ja sam bas presaltal  na elementary os...da vidim kak to radi
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: to je drugi disk u racunalu 
<SilverSpace> nisam bas sklon da home stavljam na drugi disk ja samo u home napravim link na mape u drugom disku 
<SilverSpace> ipak kad radis dosta stvari vuces iz home 
<SilverSpace> a naprimjer muziku ili slike video linkam iz home na drugi disk
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: pretpostavlja se da kopiras kao root sa ispravnim opcijama i da ce vlasnistva i dozvole ostati neimijenjeni
<jelly-home> zzz
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> al sam stvarno zaspal
<calmpitbull> al ne od ovih stvari vec od umora
<SilverSpace> haha
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> ma poanta je u tome da ima tolko stvari kaj mozes napravit da  stvarno nemam pojma kako je najbolje
<calmpitbull> nit nemam pojma dal sam dobro napravil kak sam sformatiral...stavil sam da je ext4 hdd
<calmpitbull> al nemam pojma koji je najbolji nacin da se ga auto mounta...ima hrpa nacina al koji je najbolji
<calmpitbull> a ja trazim nekakav standariziran nacin.... a
<jelly-home> fstab je standardni nacin.
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> fstabam...to sam skuzil e onda neki rade na nacin da prvo pogledaji cat /proc/mounts pa kopiraju trazeni disk u fstab 
<SilverSpace> nemas nista drugo fstab
<SilverSpace> ako home hoces na drugom disku
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh to mi je bezveze radit
<calmpitbull> ok slusam tebe
<SilverSpace> gle iz home vuces sve kaj postavis sebi kao usera
<SilverSpace> sve postavke itd
<SilverSpace> a sve velike stvari mozes na drugi disk i linkas u home 
<SilverSpace> ako ti je problem sto je malo ssd
<SilverSpace> koja ti je velicina ssd_a
<calmpitbull> 128
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> pa kaj onda kompliciras
<jelly-home> zasto bi se zezao sa linkovima kad moze fino staviti /home mountpoint i gotovo
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: zasto ??
<jelly-home> cista situacija
<SilverSpace> ma da
<jelly-home> vrlo jednostavno, i tako se radi zadnjih 30 godina
<calmpitbull> ja imam sada hdd 1t i da je adm grupa odgovorna za hdd 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ja vise necu ni home odvajat na zasebnu particiju 
<calmpitbull> jer inace moram konstantno u terminalu radit direktorije=foldere, umjesto sa desnim klikom
<SilverSpace> OS cjeli disd
<SilverSpace> k
<calmpitbull> dobro sada kaj je najbolje...to mene zanima
<SilverSpace> prvo koja ti je svrha 
<SilverSpace> zasto bi to radio 
<SilverSpace> maknuo sa brzeg diska na sporiji 
<calmpitbull> ma pojma nemam to govorim, jer ima hrpu tutoriala na tu temu
<SilverSpace> sa konja na magarca
<calmpitbull> ja zelim 1T hdd samo kao spajzu....i da mogu radit sa njim kaj god ja zelim direktno iz gui a ne samo iz terminala
<SilverSpace> pa mozes stavis u fstab i nemas nikakvih problema
<calmpitbull> e kaj sve moram stavit u fstab....svoje permissions isto ili ?
<SilverSpace> cak ako hoces home mozes bekapirati automatski na taj disk 
<calmpitbull> je opet tu postoji hrpu stvari
<SilverSpace> ma nema 
<SilverSpace> koji ce ti biti format taj disk 
<calmpitbull> ext4
<calmpitbull> to je kao najbolji...pa sada
<calmpitbull> ja bih to sve sam....i lagano ucim, citam knjige, bash python sys admin...pa onda kad mislis da si nesto shvatil skuzis da si beba
<SilverSpace> ok ocitas uuid tog diska i /media/Storage naprimjer za mount
<calmpitbull> ok
<SilverSpace> npr.. UUID=4E1A-C06D /media/Storage  ext4    defaults        0       0
<SilverSpace> napravis prije /media/Storage
<SilverSpace> imas tog dosta https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: zasto preskaces fsck?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: to je primjer
<jelly-home> los je primjer za disk koji je stalno unutra?
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> pa vidjet ce kao je u fstab
<calmpitbull> hahaahah ovo je meni najbolje...uvijek kad dodjem sim se netko pokefa hahahahaahah isto tako je u mojoj glavi kada citam sto je najbolje
<SilverSpace> za rot 0 1 za home 0 2
<SilverSpace> jaoooooo
<SilverSpace> za popizdit
<SilverSpace> morat cu banku opljackat
<infy-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.loren.slide
<infy-> pretvorih si mob u tablet grafički :D
<infy-> Napravio sam si olovkicu od aluminijske folije haha
<banderaz> trebo si stesat od drveta
<banderaz> onda bi bio Pro
<infy-> :D
<jelly-home> http://howdovaccinescauseautism.com/
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aazP6zvJmiQ
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: How to Scramble Eggs Inside Their Shell, Views: 10610615, Rating: 92.068386%
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_8wRpgvhyg
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: How to Make an Airsoft Machine Gun from a Soda Bottle, Views: 5115469, Rating: 97.436314%
<SilverSpace> ides
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-01
<markosejic> d jutro
<markosejic> d jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<markosejic> morgen
<calmpitbull> a i tu si :)
<markosejic> da
<MmikeDOMA> ih
<markosejic> Mmike pozz
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> /var/log/kern.log.1:May 28 21:15:40 enchilada kernel: [34229.564133] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] Unhandled error code
<Mmike> /var/log/kern.log.1:May 28 21:15:40 enchilada kernel: [34229.564142] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde]  
<Mmike> /var/log/kern.log.1:May 28 21:15:40 enchilada kernel: [34229.564153] sd 5:0:0:0: [sde] CDB: 
<Mmike> /var/log/kern.log.1:May 28 21:15:40 enchilada kernel: [34229.564177] end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 3907029160
<Mmike> reko bi da je oso :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di to
<SilverSpace> u raidu
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/9ehEzBj.jpg
<SilverSpace> monaco
<SilverSpace> “Kada bi pitali sve vozače Formule 1, pa čak i one koji su to prije bili, ovo pitanje: Ovdje su dva bolida. Prvi je jako siguran, a drugi je toliko opasan da prilikom sudara ne bi preživio. Ali ovaj nesigurni je dvije sekunde po krugu brži. Kojeg bi uzeli? Nema sumnje kojeg.  Svi bi sjeli u onaj opasni, dvije sekunde brži.
<tonil> oj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, doma, da
<tonil> sta ima Mmike 
<Mmike> eo mi crko disk
<Mmike> u garanciji je, pa cemo sad dobit novi, koji ce opet crc za godinu dana
<tonil> Mmike, o ovome ti pricam http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/chevrolet-camaro-lt1-v6-aut-transformer-k%C3%B6ln/191120529.html?lang=de&pageNumber=1&__lp=21&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&makeModelVariant1.makeId=5600&makeModelVariant1.modelId=10&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&minFirstRegistrationDate=2008-01-01&negativeFeatures=EXPORT
<tonil> kvragu
<tonil> sorry
<tonil> isti takav u nas 45k eura
<tonil> ma likovi na njuskalu su smijesni
<tonil> prodaju tuniranu golf tricu neki dan za 5k eura
<tonil> hahaha
<Mmike> 300 konja
<Mmike> automatik
<Mmike> pa to trosi k'o trajekt
<tonil> vozi ga jedan iz mog mjesta
<tonil> modrić drzi firmu kamionu
<tonil> ima to i porschea 911 nekog sportskog
<tonil> isti ko ovaj http://goo.gl/1p7UgP
<tonil> četiri auspuha
<SilverSpace> koja utrka danas bila motogp
<SilverSpace> marquez opet dobio 
<SilverSpace> ali tesko u zadnjem krugu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel to neki green
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kipooHI1NGc
<datase> tonil: Title: Infected Mushroom - becoming insane (Best version), Views: 2207888, Rating: 97.1772%
<tonil> a di je ctcp
<tonil> otkad su cripto valute zabranjene ovdje nevidjeh ga
<tonil> bas me zanima sta sad majna
<Mmike> SilverSpace, YUP
<Mmike> wd green
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas o tome na netu da je kriv firmware i da treba nadogradit 
<SilverSpace> linux nesto dobro ne radi bas na green
<Mmike>  The pin assignments for the front panel header may differ by model. Refer
<Mmike> to the motherboard user's manual for the actual pin assignments.
<Mmike> to pise u user manualu
<Mmike> pa jebote da te jebo te jebo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
 * Mmike je dovrsio mint-in-the-cage
<banderaz> Mmike : Inception!
<banderaz> (manual 2 manual 2 manual 2 manual)
<Mmike> banderaz, da :)
<Mmike> download.gigabyte.asia
<Mmike> .asia !
<banderaz> a dje je .balcan
<banderaz> ili .region
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-25
<calmpitbull> morgen
<jelly> Sretan vam svima Dan... ručnika!
<Mmike> Danas je Budin rodjendan! :)
<jelly> http://bgr.com/2015/05/22/android-factory-reset-erase-data/
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> 4192km - 56h za volanom - ~220l goriva
<obrut> dodobas: djesba ?
<dodobas> obrut: a malo po europi ...
<dodobas> Zagreb - Olomouc - Berlin - Nodebo - Szczecin - Krakow - Debercen - Zagreb
<obrut> s kojim vozilom ? koliko to cudo trosi ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/fails-20150518-0005.gif
<dodobas> kia ceed 1.6 Disel .. pa prosjek po cijelom putu 5.3
<SilverSpace> ko biciklo skoro
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> autoput na 130... rekao bih malo preko 6l ... otvorena cesta 90-100 ispod 5l
<obrut> a di je tracklog ? :)
<dodobas> obrut: ma e... pa da mi se rugas koliko sam se gubio po europi ...
<dodobas> hebate u svakoj drzavi neka nova logika za petlje i znakove ...
<obrut> :) ste se navigirali po karti ili ste imali gps ?
<obrut> gps -> navigaciju
<dodobas> i jedno i drugo ... 
<obrut> ja sam do spanjolske i po spanjolskoj po karti cijelo vrijeme, navigacija na tadasnjem mobu je bila neupotrebljiva
<obrut> u par navrata je ukljucivao i popizdio
<dodobas> kad se naviknes na drugaciju prometnu signalizaciju onda je ok... ali prvi put ... jednostavno fulaš
<obrut> a sad za prvi maj kad smo isli do Bratislave sam uspio srediti ok navigaciju na mobu, sve super i onda strgam drzac za mobitel :P
<obrut> srecom u povratku pa sam vec znao sto gdje i kako :)
<Mmike> dodobas: sad odi autom na Britaniju :)
<ivoks> isc dhcp je glup ko kujac
<ivoks> jel netko slagao isc dhcp sa dva vlana?
<obrut> hmm, meni nesto zvoni u glavi da sam slagao doticni da ima vise instanci na vise interfaceova, ali da ga je*s, ne sjecam se kad i gdje
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ... tko zna ... 
<ivoks> obrut: nda...
<ivoks> obrut: on ima jedan leases file za sve subnete
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi gledao monaco
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> dosadno za popizdit
<ivoks> obrut: i onda ce bez problema dati krivi lease na krivom subnetu
<Mmike> onda se sjebo mali max
<Mmike> pa su sjebali hamlitona
<Mmike> pa je to malo bilo veselo
<ivoks> obrut: dakle, ako nekoga prebacis iz jednog u drugi subnet, dhcp ce mu nastaviti davati isti ip
<ivoks> odnosno nece poslati NAK na request
<ivoks> smece
<ivoks> DHCPACK to 192.168.0.127 (xxxx) via eth0.20
<ivoks> DHCPACK to 192.168.0.127 (xxxx) via eth0
<ivoks> kak kak
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj nemres rec dhcpdu da slusa sam na jednom interfejsu?
<Mmike> i onda pokrenes 2
<ivoks> pa mozes, ali to ga cini smecem od softvera
<Mmike> eh, sad :)
<obrut> ja sam, koliko se sjecam, bas to slagao, vise instanci, svaka za neki interface
<Mmike> osh da krenem nabrajat smeca od softvera koja se svakodnevno koriste? :)
<jelly> ivoks: zasto imas i tagged i untagged traffic na istom interfejsu?
<Mmike> u biit nije dhcpd tol'ko smece kol'ko je smecavo upaketiran, pa se moras izdrkavat za pokrenut 2 komada 
<Mmike> k'o mysql
<Mmike> izjeb totalni pokrenut 2 mysqla na istom stroju 
<Mmike> iskoristimo priliku pa recimo da je postgres tak fino upaketiran da mosh i 10 postgresa jednostavno pokrenit odjednom :D
<ivoks> jelly: zasto mislis da je drugi untagged?
<ivoks> i zasto ne bi imao oba?
<jelly> zato sto pise "eth0"; zato sto je problematicno
<ivoks> mozes interface nazvati kako hoces
<jelly> mozes, da, ak si blesav i zelis zbuniti sve ostale 
<SilverSpace> pogled na munje na zemlji iz svemirske stanice https://vine.co/v/eqvaOmgPYFY
<Mmike> SilverSpace: si vidio da kina ulaze preko 100 milijardi dolara u boradband internet? :)
<jelly> boratband?
<Mmike> The Sounds of Brot!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je i napisao sam vec kaj mislim o HR :)
<ivoks> jelly: imao si pravo
<ivoks> ne treba mijesati untagged i tagged vlane
<ivoks> i ima smisla sad kad razmislim
<ivoks> ali dhcp i dalje ne radi kako treba
<ivoks> i da stvar bude gora, ne radi konzistentno lose:
<ivoks> DHCPACK to 10.1.252.116 (xxxx) via eth0.20
<ivoks> DHCPNAK on 10.1.251.57 to yyyy via eth0.20
<ivoks> eth0.20 bi trebao biti 192.168...
<jelly> SilverSpace: kina _ima_ 100B$ za uloziti.  Imali bi i mi nesto da koristimo toliko prljave tehnologije kao i oni, busotine u jadranu i slicno
<SilverSpace> jelly: istina da su prljavi i imaju robovlasnicko drustvo ali jebiga danas bez brzog interneta nema razvoja
<jelly> sorry, ja bi radije bio bez interneta ali sa pitkom vodom i srdelama
<jelly> YMMV
<Mmike> srdele
<Mmike> zasto, pobogu, srdele
<SilverSpace> jelly: onda se pridruzi ovima :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUZYBAWyxzY
<datase> YouTube: Reciklirano imanje Vukomerić - 0:06:45 - 3469 views - 20 likes / 2 dislikes
 * obrut preferira pastrve... iako, ne smijem ih jesti :P
<SilverSpace> pastrve su punomasne :)
 * SilverSpace ih uopce ne voli ako nisu iz prirode tj ako nisu iz uzgoja
<SilverSpace> ulovio par komada ma Dobri koja je sad potopljena
<obrut> ja sam ih u osnovnoj vato dok sam bio ribic kao :)
<obrut> imam aplikaciju u kojoj ce sort nekih parametara biti ne skroz tocan 2038-me godine... do tad ce radit ok... trebam li se brinut ?
<jelly> Mmike: zato sto su fine, i relativno nisko u lancu tj. bez njih ne bi imao nista od velikih grabljivica
<jelly> dakle srdele su bazicni resurs :-)
<SilverSpace> dosta cesto frend i ja smo ih pekli dok je on bio u zgradi od kad se odselio nista  
<SilverSpace> radio je sjajne srdele
<SilverSpace> lol, Bolje se 7 dana sramotiti na plaži nego cijelu godinu znojiti u teretani
<obrut> true true :)
<obrut> sto mislis zast ja idem na skriveni kamenjar gdje nema nikog ? sigurno ne da bi se sa zenom suncao i kupao gol :)
<sillyslux> ja trazim misto di se moze kupati gol...
<pkiller> kako ja nisam znao za EMET od windowsa...? Trebalo bi to malo bolje promovirati... :) citam ovo https://bromiumlabs.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/bypassing-emet-4-1.pdf i gledam ma sta je taj EMET :)
<pkiller> sillyslux: evo jedan od najvećih u istri http://www.maistra.com/NaturizamKoversadaApartmani_Vrsar
<sillyslux> pa to mi je daleko :(
<obrut> sillyslux: pa bilo gdje na (skoro) bilo kojem otoku ako ti se da prosetat malo
<sillyslux> ehh i provozat trajektom
<obrut> ja vec godinama sa zenom gustam na osamljenim mjestima, na moru hocem mir i tisinu
<pkiller> sillyslux: evo i blizu rovinja :) NSFW http://valalta.hr/eng/fotoGalerija/index.asp
<sillyslux> pa ispada da je daleko i skupo, a more mi je prid vratima!!
<pkiller> ali kod tebe sigurno nema ovoga na plaži :) http://www.24sata.hr/news/punta-kriz-je-najpoznatija-europska-plaza-za-orgije-187309
<pkiller> ovo 100 metara prema rovinju od valalte
<sillyslux> pa to je isto ok ^^ ako nije 90% muskuraca
<sillyslux> -u+a
<pkiller> pa ono... :) kako kada... ja sam bio par puta sa gliserom sa mora sa ekipom gledat... malo je onako ... bolesno :) jedna zenska pusi liku i 15 tipova okolo njih u krugu i drkaju :)
<pkiller> ali su na nekih 3-7 metara od njih... kao "kulturni su" ;)
<sillyslux> eh pa to nije ok nego u k.
<obrut> pkiller: za razliku od vas koji ste u gliseru navlacili malisu sa sigurne udaljenosti :)
<sillyslux> dosta mi je ako se mogu onako suncat normalno (bez kupace)
<pkiller> mi smo bili sa curama :)
<pkiller> jedna se pokrila preko glave sa ručnikom, kao sram ju je, ali je gledala :)
<sillyslux> hahaha
<pkiller> sillyslux: kupi pasaru... bacis sidro i suncas se gol :)
<sillyslux> pasaru.. to kao brodic?
<pkiller> da da, mala plasticna barkica
<sillyslux> da imam love za tak sto, moga bi i kupit skutera/auta/motora za otic na plazu il trajektom na otok..
<pkiller> inace od ELANA
<pkiller> pa di ti pare trosis? :) ili ih ne zaradjujes jos?
<sillyslux> hehe.. ono zadnje sta si reka
<sillyslux> pa sidim doma i ucim javascriptu
<pkiller> node.js i te sheme? ili jquery?
<sillyslux> plainJS
<sillyslux> ono izmedju
<pkiller> ali za frontend ?
<sillyslux> da
<obrut> javascript ? zato i nemas para za barku :)
<sillyslux> da
<pkiller> bolje da si sistemac pa samo kradeš programe od drugih... ne moraš učit programirat :)
<obrut> jos i visis na linuxaskim kanalima... nema tu kruva... windowsi, .net, tu je para :)
<sillyslux> nisam vidio windowse vec 15 godina
<sillyslux> moj vista su mi iskljucile pa nemogu ni pogledat stranice u ie-u
<pkiller> sillyslux... a jel radiš i web? HTML css?
<sillyslux> pa to.. onako..
<pkiller> pa mislim... jel znaš napraviti običnu stranicu neku?
<sillyslux> ali mislim da mi je naj pametnije da se uhvatim neceg i tu budem pravi profesionalac
<sillyslux> onda js
<sillyslux> pa sta je obicna stranica?
<sillyslux> symfony2? twbs? mysql? i sve ono sta tu moze biti?
<pkiller> ma ne ja sam mislio obican statični web da li znaš čitat pisat?
<sillyslux> pa da to ono najjj skroz ^^
<sillyslux> radim kao project koji mogu pokazat ljudima neki webdesktop
<sillyslux> tu ima dosta js-a pa se nadam da cu se tim putem zaposlit nekada...
<pkiller> a zašto bi se želio zaposliti?
<sillyslux> da zaradim za kruh
<pkiller> Å¡ta ne bi radije radio kao privatnik ili freelancer?
<sillyslux> bi
<sillyslux> ne volim imat sefa
<sillyslux> ne volim radit sta mi se kaze da moram
<pkiller> pa to... 
<sillyslux> ne volim sta hocu i sta mi padne napamet, ali nema uvik izbora..
<pkiller> a jesi probao node.js ili angular?
<sillyslux> evo moloprije sam cita da je neki lik da otkaz i krenio u samostalnost, a tek se nedavno tamo zaposlio
<sillyslux> node.js da, angular ne
<sillyslux> webdesktop mi je u starijoj verziji bio povezan priko node.js
<sillyslux> sad je bas neovisan od backenda
<sillyslux> povezat se moze priko modula
<sillyslux> ono colab editor i zajednicki desktop
<pkiller> Ace?
<Mmike> http://www.debuntu.org/
<Mmike> wat? :)
<jelly> brzo registriraj ubuntian
<sillyslux> editor app, ace + sharejs0.7
<ivoks> jel se netko igrao sa lldpom?
<ivoks> ja bi volio naci alat koji ce naci sve switcheve na mrezi i koristiti lldp/snmp da mi kaze na koji port je spojeno sta
<ivoks> jel se netko igrao s time?
<sillyslux> evo ja cu se igrat s tim sad!
<sillyslux> hmm prazno sve :(
<sillyslux> znaci treba managed switch
<ivoks> pa to imam :)
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> hrvatska birokracija je dosegla novo dno
<ivoks> nije vise 'nemate papir X'
<ivoks> sada je 'Nemate papir Y zaljepljen na papiru X'
<sillyslux> uhh imam nest
<sillyslux> *yey
<sillyslux> samo hosteve, router i switch su mi nevidljivi
<Mmike> windows sistemci su u biti antisistemci
<obrut> windows sistemci su oksimoron
<obrut> btw. dje nam je botanicar ? ;) jos na godisnjem ?
<ivoks> ok, ovo je svakako bug dana
<ivoks> debug funkcija ima bug pa rusi cijeli servis
<sillyslux> enbug
<ivoks> i kaj da ja napravim sa lldpom
<sillyslux> ja svoga deinstalira
<ivoks> deinstaliras?
<ivoks> to je funkcija switcha
<sillyslux> moj switch je preglup za to i netribam ga pa cu ga gasit, a sa hosta skidam lldpd
<sillyslux> davno su prosli dani kad mi je tp-st1024 bio skoro pun
<sillyslux> sg1024
<SilverSpace> obrut: nece se botani javiti da ne bi platio pivo 
<ivoks> uzeo sam si ovo
<ivoks> https://www.ubnt.com/airmax/nanostationm/
<ivoks> dva komada
<ivoks> locoM2
<ivoks> ako sam dobro shvatio, to ce mi omoguciti da povezem dvije lokacije
<ivoks> Point-to-Point (PtP) bridging
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ha ako su ta dva mjesta vidljiva
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> jesu
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW5uyRnr1a8
<ivoks> ovaj ih je postavio u sumi :)
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> uz malo srece, imat cu wifi po cijelom murteru :D
<ivoks> jer mi je kuca iznad cijelog mjesta
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> NIKOLAS KEJDŽ
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> koliko se rame može nagurati u X220, jel ide bar 16?
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ivoks> na x250 su ogranicili na 8
<ivoks> debili
<ivoks> ali postoji firma koja radi module do 16g
<sillyslux> mozda bude fireware update za kupit
<jelly> hm, pisu da ide 16 u x230, i u x220t.  Al x220t nema na njuskalu 
<SilverSpace> koliko znam nekima pise da je max 8G ali prihvacaju i vece module 
<ivoks> kakav dan...
<ivoks> praznik posvuda :)
<ivoks> idem si kupiti bicikl
<jelly> el imash rucnik sa sobom
<ivoks> ?
<sillyslux> yey it's towel day
<ivoks> http://www.proteajaska.com/index.php?katid=588&tip=proizvod&id=2363&parent=286
<ivoks> Fatboy Pro 2015.
<ivoks> fatboy hahaha
<ivoks> http://www.proteajaska.com/index.php?katid=354&tip=proizvod&id=2258&parent=0
<ivoks> za ovo mozes auto kupiti
<jelly> Fatboy Slim?
<sillyslux> 27,699.00 Kn!!!
<ivoks> ovaj drugi je 61,500
<sillyslux> za ovo mos nac i litevilla
<jelly> al je lepi
<ivoks> tko se kuzi
<ivoks> obrut: jesu specialized bicovi dobri?
<hrvojem> ivoks: jesu, ali im je i cijena dobra
<sillyslux> http://www.liteville.de/
<ivoks> ma dobro... cijena nije problem
<hrvojem> :)
<ivoks> treba mi dobar brdski bic
<ivoks> merida je odradila svoje
<ivoks> sad ide u charter
<hrvojem> ja imam ovako nest: http://www.proteajaska.com/index.php?katid=348&tip=proizvod&id=1361&parent=286# samo 3g star
<ivoks> jel dobar?
<hrvojem> je
<ivoks> ak se doda jos 3 kile, jel moze nes bolje?
<ivoks> ili, aj, dvije kile
<ivoks> kuna
<ivoks> zakaj nemaju search koji mi moze izbaciti modele prema onome sto mi treba
<ivoks> neg ja sad moram svaki model kliknut
<hrvojem> moze, taman da ti vilicu novu stave :)
<sillyslux> ako ti pare nisu problem pogledaj i ovo http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Liteville-301-Mk11-2014-Test-Bike-Available-/130958155698
<ivoks> pa nemam neogranicene novce
<ivoks> spreman sam dati do cca 9k kuna
<hrvojem> u zagradam ti pise za sta je bic (HT-> hard tail, FS =full-suspension, XC- cross-country itd.)
<ivoks> to znam
<ivoks> ne palim se na FS
<ivoks> http://www.proteajaska.com/index.php?katid=350&tip=proizvod&id=1606&parent=0
<ivoks> ma daj...
<ivoks> 73 tisuce
<sillyslux> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/liteville-901-gelegenheit-kann-probegefahren-werden/323733481-217-7566?ref=search
<ivoks> hrvojem: kaj imas suntor?
<ivoks> viljic
<sillyslux> ehh jednog dana ja cu ovo vozit http://www.liteville.de/t/22_63.html
<ivoks> hrvojem: znaci, ovo je ok? http://www.proteajaska.com/index.php?katid=348&tip=proizvod&id=2256&parent=286
<hrvojem> da, suntour imam
<ivoks> treba mi za ovak nes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGrXUsy-1T
<hrvojem> ovaj yt link ne radi: 
<hrvojem> ovaj yt link ne radi: An error occurred during validation.
<ivoks> ma kak ne bi raido
<ivoks> radio
<ivoks> radi
 * jelly Å¡uta datase 
<hrvojem> ivoks: je to je ok, iako mislim da mozes za 9k naci i ok ne-specialized bic
<ivoks> sigurno
<jelly> ivoks: This video does not exist.   Sorry about that
<hrvojem> ja sam super zadovoljan sa svjoim i kvalitetom
<ivoks> gledam ovo samo zato sto mi je ducan u zgradi :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGrXUsy-1TY
<datase> YouTube: Early morning exercise - 0:05:27 - 395 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> falilo mi Y
<hrvojem> geometrija je puno bolja nego na ostalima
<hrvojem> ivoks: da to je dosta dobar razlog :)
<hrvojem> ivoks: odi dolje, mozes mozda naci modele iz 2014. za 30% manju cijenu
<hrvojem> tako sam ja svoga platio
<ivoks> fora je u tome kaj ja moram potrositi 9k :)
<hrvojem> pa mozda mozes naci nesta sto je bilo 11-12k pa je sad 9 :)
<ivoks> i kupio bi 9 bicikala za rentanje
<ivoks> sirim biznis
<ivoks> al bojim se da je specialized preskup za to
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/8BeFkl 
<SilverSpace> pravi brtski bike :)
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> na meridi (3000kn) dobio sam i xtr i dobre kocnice, i sve
<Mmike> ima netko preporuku za dobar velik mousepad?
<SilverSpace> jutarnji.hr krepao ?
<Mmike> jelly, x220 moze 16 gigi rama
<Mmike> hrvojem, kaj je razlika izmedju HT i XC?
<ivoks> http://www.bike.hr/merida-big-nine-500-2014.html
<ivoks> 29" je postalo popularno :/
<Mmike> ivoks, a bas hoces/trebas MTB?
<ivoks> pa za skakanje po brdu, da
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> za pocetak bi se trebao maknuti iz ureda
<SilverSpace> ako ti je za skakanje po brdu nemoj uzeti 20"
<SilverSpace> 29"
<Mmike> ja cu svoju konu prodat
<Mmike> i kupit neki city-trek bajk
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aa
<Mmike> al' onaj na kojem ne moram k'o Vid Rocic bit napet
<Mmike> i metnut disk kocnice gore
<Mmike> PA KAD KRENEM NIZ BRDO!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jesu li jos u brezicama jeftiniji djelovi http://www.maraton.si/cms
<SilverSpace> cini mi se i bicikli
<hrvojem> Mmike: imas i FS za XC
<hrvojem> Mmike: XC je Cross-Country u smislu discipline (cesta/downhill/trail)
<Mmike> a u smislu izgleda bajka?
<Mmike> gle kaj cu si ja kupit
<Mmike> sam sec
<hrvojem> imas razliku u smislu geometrije 
<hrvojem> izmedju trail-HT i XC-HT bicikla, tj trebala bi bit razlike
<Mmike> http://www.kalkhoff-bikes.com/en/bikes/2015/my-bike/allround/agattu-xxl-hs-27-27-g.html
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> frend ima taki bajk i to je nesto najprejebenije sto sam vozio
<hrvojem> pa to je super bic za grad
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> i za cestu
<Mmike> ili prasinu
<Mmike> ili travu
<Mmike> nije za brdo
<Mmike> i kamenje
<hrvojem> vecini ljudi (koji ga kupuje) uopce ne treba MTB, nego nest sa tankim i velikim gumama :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> tako je
<SilverSpace> fino je po Å¡umi voziti 
<vileni> Mmike: i kakav je batak bio? :)
<Mmike> isti
<SilverSpace> karabatak
<vileni> mi probali u subotu, nije bilo mjesta
<vileni> Mmike: sto ti je sutra u planu za rucak? :)
<Mmike> vileni, brijem da se ne isplati ic u batak
<Mmike> osim ak ti nije uzput za prigrist
<Mmike> al' ic gurmanizirat tamo, neznam, meni to nije nist posebno
<Mmike> a sutra idem s frendom na rucak
<vileni> nama to bilo prvo usput, kako je bio pun otisli u bakine tajne
<Mmike> ili mlinarica ili srbin
<Mmike> u, bakine tajne!
<Mmike> jel' valja?
<vileni> i kazu prijatelji, mozete nas ovdje svaki put voditi
<vileni> a tamo je uvijek ok klopa, nista ekstra ali porcija je taman i fina
<vileni> a cijena smijesna
<Mmike> vileni, to je tam kod hyupota?
<vileni> da
<vileni> poslije hypo desno, pa lijevo i do kraja ulice
<Mmike> mhe
<obrut> ivoks: specializedi su ok, samo su precjenjeni
<obrut> a ja sam si izgleda upravo nasao novog cestovnjaka... vec sam danas odlucio narucit novu grupu za stari, mozda i kotace... razmisljao mozda i ramu... i uletim u random ducan i skuzim da ima fakat ok za dobre pare, iako je ruzan ko smrt
<CrazyLemon> đabe dobre pare kad je ruzan :)
<obrut> ma jebe mi se... ofarbacu ga :)
<obrut> iako, boje su onako, retro :)
<vileni> obrut: koji model?
<obrut> scott speedster 20 : https://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/products/238348023/bike-speedster-20-cd22-l56/
<Mmike> Vid Rocic bajk :)
<CrazyLemon> bas su boje retro :D
<CrazyLemon> obrut koliko kosta?
<vileni> obrut: pa i nije lose, malo boje cudne
<vileni> meni se svidja honky tonk
<obrut> vileni: cuj, novi za 6800 kn s tom opremom, mislim da ne moze bolje
<obrut> CrazyLemon: 6800 kn
<CrazyLemon> 900€.. dobar deal
<CrazyLemon> hm.. kod nas skoro 9k kuna
<CrazyLemon> 8k*
<vileni> obrut: moj osvrt je bio na to sto kazes da je ruzan :)
<vileni> u najgorem slucaju, prefarbas ga u mat crnu i mir :)
<hrvojem> obrut: nice :)
<hrvojem> nije tak ni ruzan
<ivoks> issss
<ivoks> umri RBA
<ivoks> "Nalog za kupoprodaju deviza moguće je napraviti samo od 08:00 do 15:30."
<jelly> lol?
<jelly> u PBZ mozes bilo kad, al im je tecaj djubretarski
<ivoks> ma naravno da mozes
<ivoks> svuda mozes
<ivoks> samo cekam da mi erste da pos aparat
<ivoks> i tak cu s gustom otici u rba i poslat ih u kurac
<dodobas> jelly: ne moze ... do 17h :)
<jelly> mozda je to nesto novo
<dodobas> mozda samo privatni korisnici mogu uvijek ...
<jelly> vjerojatno, nisam jos bio poslovni
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-26
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ljubica, sretna ti godisnjica rada u $firmi :) 
<Mmike> krivo nesh to 
<Mmike> 22.4 mi je bila godisnjica :)
<Mmike> danas mi je godisnjica braka :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> vidi ko nam se vratio :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ola
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/383030/IT-direktor-Coca-Cole-regrutirao-za-ISIL.html
<SilverSpace> is sigurno neki bradati stvor
<BotaniCar> Des' Mirek :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike , si slozil AD ? 
<Mmike> a jesam
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> trebam dodat property
<Mmike> unixHomePath
<Mmike> i neznam di da to dodam :)
<Mmike> al' nisam jos duboko usao u proklikavanje :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: eto tu polako umirem od dosade
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Nemres guzu na bicikl metnut, to te hebe ? :) 
<SilverSpace> i to pomalo 
<SilverSpace> malo me i giht copio 
<BotaniCar> E! Miro, kad smo kod gihta, ima li kaj one sljivovice ( ne loze, sljive ) ? Treman ~6l za orahovac :) 
<SilverSpace> nema slaba bila prosla godina
<BotaniCar> bila je i pretprosla, pusti te prodavacke spike, reci posto :D
<SilverSpace> nema nema 
<BotaniCar> psmtr, onda ne bu ni orahovca :( 
<SilverSpace> inace covjek ima toga hrpu uvijek ali sad fakat nema
<drj_cro> jutro
<SilverSpace> svaki 
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: imas rakije ? 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: ne :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: cini mi se da ces morati krumpirusu sam praviti :)
<SilverSpace> od kud ovaj zabije ;) http://www.vecernji.hr/kosarka/nba-finale-zapad-houston-rockets-pobijedili-golden-state-warriors-128115-1007384/multimedia/p2
<Mmike> Da mi klijent vpn pristup
<Mmike> microsoft vpn
<Mmike> i spojim se
<Mmike> al' vpn ne pusha rute
<Mmike> jel' to tako by design?
<Mmike> da moram sam rute namjestiti?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, vileni ?
<vileni> Mmike: ja koristim vpn samo sa klijentske strane
<vileni> na microsoftu
<Mmike> a sto ti je server?
<vileni> mikrotik najcesce
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> lako je tako :D
<Mmike> 213.5.63.13     192.168.42.1    255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 wlan0
<Mmike> 213.5.63.13     192.168.42.1    255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 wlan0
<Mmike> 213.5.63.13     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<Mmike> moda bolje tako
<Mmike> IP adresa servera na koji se spajam je 213.5.56,25
<Mmike> obrut: SilverSpace : http://www.njuskalo.hr/gradski-bicikli/kalkhoff-oglas-15390142
<Mmike> TO je bajk :D
<jelly> izgleda jako dobro za 40 godina 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislim da je propust na serverskoj strani, dodaj za prvu ruku rucno rute, i posalji angry mail 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a jesam
<tonil> Mmike, sta ima
<tonil> jesi upogonio project cars
<Mmike> tonil: ne, nije izaslo jos za linux
<dodobas> yutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: joj sijecam se tog bicikla jedan lik je imao 
<SilverSpace> svi smo se htjeli voziti :)
<vileni> Mmike: http://protis.hr/products/details/mikrotik-24ghz-wireless-home-access-point-rb9412nd/95692
<Mmike> vileni: to da uzmem?
<vileni> Mmike: pa to je onaj najjeftiniji, kolega ga uzeo nekidan
<SilverSpace> vileni: kak to izgleda
<vileni> SilverSpace: http://routerboard.com/RB941-2nD
<SilverSpace> ne vidim da to pordzava openwrt
<jelly> ali podrzava routeros
<SilverSpace> bas gledam
<SilverSpace> http://demo.mt.lv/webfig/
<Mmike> kaj je taj webfig, SilverSpace ?
<vileni> to ti je web sucelje
<vileni> imas winbox, konzolu i to
<Mmike> to je krasno :D
<obrut> Mmike: prejebeno izgleda :)
<Mmike> obrut: jelda? :)
<vileni> evo, nakon 4 dana napokon gotovo grijanje
<vileni> i svi mi govore da sam super prosao
<vileni> a ja samo vidim 4 dana godisnjeg izgubljeno
<SilverSpace> vileni: kakvo grijanje 
<SilverSpace> kaj si radio odnosno
<Mmike> vileni: :) nisam ti htio to onda rec, al' naivno je bilo ocekivati da ce to biti gotovo u jedan dan :)
<Mmike> ti majstori su k'o fus programeri
<Mmike> 'koliko ti treba?' - 'ma, 2-3 dana'.
<Mmike> nakon  2 mjeseca - 'eto, jos samo par dana'
<SilverSpace> meni su u dva dana sve cijevi promjenili 
<tonil> Mmike, pm molim te
<SilverSpace> cak bi bilo gotovo i u jednom danu ali nisu imali neke bakrene djelove
<SilverSpace> 7kk 
<Mmike> meni ce doc ovih dana instalirat vodomjer
<Mmike> pa cu konacno placat vode koliko potrosim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ee i mi smo jucer sastancili oko toga
<SilverSpace> tj prekjuce
<SilverSpace> ali jebiga imamo cetri dovoda po stanu i jebeno se odvojiti 
<SilverSpace> bilo bi kopanja hrpetina
<Mmike> 4 vertikale?!
<SilverSpace> dvije 
<SilverSpace> ali iz jedne idu na tri mjesta
<SilverSpace> i sva tri su spojena na tu vertikalu 
<SilverSpace> svaka zasebno
<vileni> Mmike: pa ako kazu jedan dan, ocekujem da se drze toga
<SilverSpace> kuhinja wc i wc kotlic
<Mmike> vileni: jasta, velim - naivan :)
<vileni> ako je nesto nepredvidjeno, neka im jos pola dana
<vileni> ali ne 4
<Mmike> to k'o kad ti hrvatski kupac kaze da ce ti platit - odmah :D
<vileni> a jebiga, stvar je da ja ne funkcioniram u tim okvirima :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: cetri je puno tj. ovisi kaj su radili
<vileni> ako nesto kupujem to je ako imam odmah sve pare
<vileni> ili ako netko drugi ima sve pare :D
<vileni> SilverSpace: a etazno grijanje rade po zgradi
<SilverSpace> vileni: jel to ide i spajanje bojlera na dimnjak 
<vileni> 6 radijatora spojiti, novi bojler i termostat, micanje starih cijevi, dimnjaci
<SilverSpace> pa to i nije puno onda cetri dana
<SilverSpace> koliko ljudi 
<vileni> rekli su da je to posao za jedan dan
<vileni> mislim da ih je 7-8
<SilverSpace> hm meni je majstor reko dva dana i tako je i bilo i to nepuna dva dana
<vileni> i pitamo kad ce doci nama raditi, jer rade u cijeloj zgradi, kazu da ce nasu stranu od ponedjeljka do srijede rjesavati
<SilverSpace> nove bakrene cijevi skidanje starih i spajanje radatora
<vileni> onda opet pitamo kada, oni ponove
<vileni> kao da je normalno da netko bude 3 dana doma i ceka majstore
<SilverSpace> da to kad ide citava zgrada i nije tako jednostavno 
<vileni> dio koji se tice cijele zgrade se rijesi za 30min
<vileni> a to je donijeti brusilicu do cijeli i prepiliti vertikale
<vileni> *cijevi
<SilverSpace> nama kad su mjenjali plinske instalacije tjedan dana nismo imali plin susjedi kojih je duplo vise 
<jelly> vileni: godisnjeg?  Ne daju vam da radite od doma?
<vileni> jelly: primorano sam na godisnjem
<jelly> na kazni
<sillyslux> vileni jos 2-3 tj, kad se vratis na posao, more ce bit taman..
<vileni> ne vracam se na posao, bar ne taj :)
<sillyslux> jel mogu ja umisto tebe??
<sillyslux> :/
<sillyslux> aj sala ante.. j. posao
<sillyslux> prijestupna godina: Chaos Communication Camp 2015 | 2015-08-13 - 2015-08-17 Ziegeleipark Mildenberg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqbwt76wQMA
<datase> YouTube: CCC Camp 2011 Video Impressions [28C3] - 0:43:01 - 3957 views - 24 likes / 0 dislikes
<sillyslux> i ne, ne idem
<jelly> TIL: č p
<Mmike> vileni: :) lako je bit manager kad si s 'one' strane :)
<Mmike> vileni: ces u mlinaricu jest?
<jelly> mmm, mlinarica
<BotaniCar> mene Mlinarica asocira na sex, ne na hranu :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dobra hrana je seks
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koga ti to lazes ? sebe ili nas :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj bi lago, govorim svoja iskustva :)
<Mmike> veli meni tetka koja mi slaze vpn pristup da mi je dala access na dns server
<Mmike> pa reko ja imam svoj dns server zasto trebam tvoj
<Mmike> pa da ti radi
<Mmike> pa reko radi mi
<Mmike> veli ona, ne razumijem kako ti moze raditi
<pkiller> sigurno je u Å¡koli imala sve 5
<pkiller> tako prođu oni koju uče napamet :)
<Mmike> o srca ti
<Mmike> salje mi zena podatke pristupne mailom
<Mmike> password: pero123
<Mmike> (ne pero, al' nesh slicno)
<Mmike> ja reko, jel' moze password bit poslan nekak sigurnije, reko, eto moj pgp kljuc
<Mmike> i sad ova nekak to skuzi i posalje mi 
<Mmike> enkriptiran mail
<Mmike> a unutra: pasword: pero123
<pkiller> haha
<pkiller> cek sta se ne moze vpn sa public keyem sredit da ti ne treba pass?
<pkiller> ja kao veliki informatičar ubacujem apartmane na airbnb... kao da mi netko zube vadi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uh trebao bi upgredati android player ali to me uvijek frka da ne bi nestalo struje
<SilverSpace> jos ktome nije moj player
<pkiller> spoji ga na ups :)
<SilverSpace> bi da mi ups nije crko 
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> SilverSpace: hakni ga i spoji akumlator od auta :P
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/kruze-krivotvorene-novcanice-od-tisucu-kuna-evo-kako-ih-prepoznati-1007443
<BotaniCar> Pocni nadogradnju i glasno reci UPS ! 
<BotaniCar> https://marc.info/?l=oss-security&m=143222959531496&w=2 # s tim UbuntuJima samo problemi :)
<pkiller> Jel netko od vas popusio onaj novi crypter virus?
<pkiller> ja nisam samo pitam da vidim :)
<jelly> jel to nesto za linuxe?
<pkiller> fala bogu nije :)
<BotaniCar> Jos_nije 
<rut> dajte malo o sexu . nemojte o virusima
<BotaniCar> AIDS
<BotaniCar> hepatitis
<rut> jesi cuo za safe sex ?
<BotaniCar> Cuo, nisam probao ! Jel' to ono u camcu za spasavanje ? 
<rut> pa nesto slicno .. jos si mlad mozda i probas
<rut> nego di si ti care .. pa pusto ovdje kad te nema ?
<jelly> vjerojatno bolje nego napraviti jos jednog klinca il klincezu
<BotaniCar> natovarili mi posla za jos dva radna mjesta, opravdali povisicom, i sad nemam kad tu biti zabavan :( 
<pkiller> htio sam reci da je taj cryptlocker odlican Awearness program za valutu u kojoj se plaća taj ransom :P
<rut> jelly na mladima svijet ostaje . nemoj tako 
<BotaniCar> pkiller: si skuzio da ransom price i nije neki ? :) 
<rut> muffin .. pa jel imas sad 10k kn ?
<BotaniCar> rut: za posudit' ili ? :D
<rut> :) placu ...
<BotaniCar> Pitaj me radije da ti budem suduznik, pa da te posteno posaljem u ku*ac :)
<BotaniCar> Ah, o placi se ne prica :)
<rut> aj nemoj me ..... jel imas ~10k ?
<BotaniCar> Ili bus ljubomoran, ili bus mislil da sam supak .
<rut> pa ljubomoran sam vec sad mada neznam koliko .. 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: našli su zlatnu sredinu di se više isplati platit nego dekriptirat sam :)
<BotaniCar> Ne bu nikaj dobro ako cujes za koliko itko drugi radi, osim ako ste stol do stola .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: da je haker pravi stavio bi da malver smanji cijenu ak si u .hr a vecu ak si u .de
<rut> muffin .. a bas si neki . neces ni okvirno napisat :(
<BotaniCar> jelly: kakva u stvari sasma suvisla ideja. Brijem da granica isplativosti placanja otkupnine nje ista tu-i-tamo
<jelly> 500kn ovdje, 300 eura tamo...
<BotaniCar> rut: velim ti, nema ti od tog koristi, osim ako saznas da kolega stol do tebe ima 3kkn vecu placu 
<rut> pa j*** .. meni je tih 3kkn sto tvoj kolega ima vise od tebe 
<jelly> rasprave o tome samo dizu zavist, bolje izbjeci u startu
<rut> jelly a sto imam biti zavistan . sam sam si kriv :)
<rut> trazit dalje ;)
<BotaniCar> To velikimozak govori, a mali misli svoje :) 
<rut> mali ? mali misli kak nesto ubost :P
<jelly> a i jebes placu od 10 kilji ak si u centru zagreba i podstanar, bolje imat 5k i troskove iz osijeka i vlastitu nekretninu
<rut> jelly nemam 5k a nemam ni vlastitiu nekretninu 
<rut> odoh pusit :)
<pkiller> sve je stvar apetita i pitanje na Å¡ta si se navikao :)
<pkiller> ako si navikao radit za 5k ... slijedeći posao će ti biti depresivno radit za 4
<pkiller> a i život si prilagodio za 5k da ti je jedva dovoljno
<BotaniCar> rut: ali imas alimentaciju ! Sto ce reci da zbog tebe netko drugi ima nekretninu ! ne umanjuj svoju globalnu ulogu ! :) 
<rut> naso mene zaj****
<jelly> pa ti si htio o sexu, to je direktna posljedica
<rut> hmmm .. nisam pisao o posljedicama niti mislio :)
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, ne zajebavam! Zbog tvoje muke je nekom bolje ! I to si uspio bez da si (sebi) kupio nekretninu !  :)
<rut> a sto ce mi nekretnina .. samo moras ulagat :))
<rut> ili dode banka i uzme 
<BotaniCar> Nemoj mi to govoriti, imam jos ~10 godina posla na tome da "svoju" nekretninu zaista ucinim svoju :D
<BotaniCar> Sve sto zelim procitati je "stambeni su krediti, Bote, super" :)
<rut> zato je bolje ne imat nista .. kod mame i tate :)
<BotaniCar> lazi me kao da si mi supruga ! :)
<rut> tak ti je to kad oces nekretninu od 200m2 
<rut> okucnicu 500m2 
<BotaniCar> Mislis, 65 + parking i dvoriste :) 
<BotaniCar> Nisam ja htio, ali ozenih se pa me vise nitko ne pita nista osim da li sam platio racune :D
<rut> onda si skroman ;)
<rut> sad bi ti ja reko sto si se zenio (al nisam mjerodavan da to kazem)
<jelly> 65 kvadrata u zg je super-duper puno a ne skroman :-)
<BotaniCar> Pa, ozenio sam se, i za pravo, i u Pervanovom smislu, ide zajedno :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: sad sam se skoro pobunio, onda sam se sjetio da su Sesvete isto Zagreb ( sudeci po prirezu ) :D
<rut> koliko imas do posla km ?
<jelly> to ko da velis da je Trogir isto sto i Split 
<BotaniCar> rut: 11km zracne linije / 45 minuta voznje autom 
<ivoks> ono kad se spojis na metronetov server
<rut> uffff .. popizdio bi svaki dan da moram tako 
<ivoks> sshom
<ivoks> pa pogledas /etc/resolv.conf
<ivoks> a prva linija:
<ivoks> # Generated by NetworkManager
<BotaniCar> i odma prva stvar sudo aptitude uninstall nm*
<rut> pa dobro da ista pise ;)
<drj_cro> pa nije li nm i napravljen da se koristi :)
<ivoks> ma je, sve 5
<ivoks> ali fora je sto se ovdje uopce ne vrti
<ivoks> netko je copy-pejstao :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha
<ivoks> mozda se i vrti, a ja sam u jailu
<BotaniCar> "nama se sve konfiguracijske fajle distribuiraju kroz git", a git nahranili automaCki generiranim fajlovima :)
<vileni> Mmike: kasno pitas :)
<vileni> sad sam doma tek dosao
<BotaniCar> "znaš kaj dobiješ kad ti se tablice u bazi dobro napuše?"
<BotaniCar> "JOINT tablica"
<pkiller> |)
<Mmike> vileni: kasn pitam -kaj?
<vileni> Mmike: pa za mlinaricu :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: znas kak se meni cesto desi da napisem 'JOINT' umjesto 'JOIN'? :)
<Mmike> vileni: ah, kasna reakcija, davno sam pojeo i vratio se :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa to treba ujutro odmah dogovarati, da se zna isplanirati dan :)
<BotaniCar> +1 Mmike !!
<Mmike> vileni: yup, mea culpa :/
<Mmike> vileni: jbg
<Mmike> vileni: cemo sutra? :)
<Mmike> doduse, sutra sam s biciklom
<vileni> Mmike: moram vidjeti sta mi je sutra
<Mmike> ne, sutra idem zubaru
<Mmike> nemrem sutra
<vileni> kako to mislis
<Mmike> tak
<Mmike> idem zubaru da mi pili po zubima
<Mmike> i onda necu moc jest nist par sati
<vileni> mene zubarka nikad nije sprjecavala da jedem
<Mmike> ti nikad nish ozbiljno nisi radio u zubima :)
<vileni> Mmike: jedini put kad sam cekao vise od 2h da bi jeo je kad su mi cupali jedan zub i rjesavali korijene na drugom
<vileni> u istom dolasku :)
<vileni> to je ujedno jedini put da sam injekciju dobio
<Mmike> weee
<Mmike> vileni: lucky you :0
<BotaniCar> E, koje kriterije moras ispuniti da dobijes injekciju ? Meni ju nikad nisu nudili 
<vileni> BotaniCar: izgleda da ovisi o zubarki
<BotaniCar> Kaj, moram biti mason, platiti zahvat i prezivati se Boban ?
 * Mmike ima zubara
<vileni> ova bi mi svaki put htjela dati
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' te bolilo?
<vileni> ali nisam htio
<Mmike> za vadit zub ne treba inekcija, najcesce
<Mmike> osim ak ne vadis umnjake
<Mmike> onda dobro dodje globalna anestezija :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: svaki put :) Al, ako cu zato dobiti pikicu, lako se ja i rasplacem :D
<Mmike> al' popravci kutnjaka, cupanje zivca, ciscenje kanala.... to je sve pun kurac bolno bez inekcije
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa steraj zubarku u kurac onda
<vileni> za umnjake je bi bilo dobro da te stave u umjetnu komu na jedno 2 tjedna
<Mmike> vileni: da :D :D
 * Mmike 4 umnjaka operacijom vadio - sama operacija nije bed
<Mmike> al ono poslij eje
 * Mmike ima temperaturu
<Mmike> mrzim proljece
<Mmike> mrzim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam zubara koji izgleda kao da bi me kompresirao bolje od gzipa da ga opsujem :D
<vileni> ja sam zubarku skoro prebacio preko sebe kad mi cupala zub kako je sitna
<BotaniCar> vileni: kaj ti je u krilu sjedila ?: D
<vileni> ja okrenuo glavom a ona za zubom
<BotaniCar> ahahaha
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa malo je falilo
<vileni> a jos neke dvije studentice tamo, kao na praksi
<vileni> i zavrsi mi sa punjenjem korijena i gledaju one kao sto ne ustajem, kao da mogu ici
<vileni> a ja njima da nije jos gotovo, i onda je krenuo masakar :)
<Mmike> to put some context in: vileni nije bas velik momak :)
<vileni> pa masa mi je znacajna, ako vec visina nije :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<Mmike> vileni: ja to sa sobom usporedjujem
<vileni> uglavnom, super je zubarka, morao bih ju opet posjetiti
<jelly> BotaniCar: OUTER JOINT je kad smotas jedan tanki i onda oko njega fat blunt?
<Mmike> gle ti iskusnjaru :)
<BotaniCar> Outer joint je, bar mislim, kad u blunt umjesto marihuane gurnes pred-smotani dzoint ! :)
<Mmike> a nije to kad pusis vani na kisi i vjetru?
<BotaniCar> :))))))))
<BotaniCar> Kanula mi je sitna suza smijalica :)
<BotaniCar> neznam jel zbog tebe ili Elfa na #linux.hr
<BotaniCar> Al, fala, tko god da je :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB2_1Fc6cbk
<datase> YouTube: Marilyn Manson - Slutgarden - 0:04:06 - 66487 views - 407 likes / 8 dislikes
<Mmike> mislim da imam temperaturu od zuba
<BotaniCar> Ugh
<SilverSpace> kisa
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> ti sve kasnije i kasnije :)
<weshmashian> moram se pretvarat da radim nesto
<dodobas> u... stigo update Android 5.1.1
<tonil> dodobas, any news on note 4?
<dodobas> what is note 4
<tonil> sramota je sto kesiram 5500kn u tele2 za note 4 prije 6 mjeseci da bih tek ima 6 dana dobio 5.0.1 
<tonil> a da vrtim svoje gubim garu
<tonil> pih
<dodobas> sramota je sto ista kupujes u tele2... :)
<tonil> santa domenica je u isto vrijeme nudila isti model za 6k
<tonil> deal with devil
<vileni> 5500? sta je to na bonove?
<tonil> yep
<vileni> i nije ti bolje uzeti neku pretplatu i dobiti jeftinije uredjaj?
<tonil> nikad pretplata 
<tonil> ama bas nikad
<tonil> vileni, to ostavljam za momke ciji ocevi drze građevinske firme ;)
<obrut> ak nemas para za pretplatu otkud ti onda 5500 kn za mobitel ? :P
<jelly> obrut: nije rekao da nema para za pretplatu
<jelly> preplata je samo kredit koji uzimas od telekoma umjesto od banke, jednako zlo i jednako skriveni TCO
<jelly> do sada mi apsolutno ni jedan prodavac telekom usluga nije rekao TCO, a kad sam pitao onda moraju sami racunati tj. ne znaju
<jelly> cijeli sustav usluga telekoma je skrojen da bundla ono sto ti je korisno, i ono sto ti nikad neces potrositi (nepotrebne usluge i skrivene troskove), i navuce te da uzmes vise od onog sto ti treba
<jelly> </rant>
<SilverSpace> o da
<SilverSpace> ovisi koliko razgovaras
<vileni> pa ako imas pretplatu prihvatljive cijene koja ima sve sto trebas, i mob dovoljno jeftiniji, isplati se
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<dodobas> Mmike: crni majk
<dodobas> opet sise aktiviro
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-27
<calmpitbull> ima netko probleme sa thunderbirdom
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> Ste uzimali kad kakvu IT opremu ( mimo printera ) u leasing ? Kaj ste propitali ponuđača prije uzimanja leasa ?
<SilverSpace> dam
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/znate-li-vi-uzrok-misteriozne-svjetlosti-u-asteroidnom-pojasu--nasa-trazi-vasu-pomoc---i-dalje-ne-znamo-sto-je-stvara-/1355639/
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/krajem-tjedna-dolaze-novi-amd-ovi-cipovi-iz-kaveri/143331.aspx
<SilverSpace> opa sad i jace procesore amd napravio
<SilverSpace> zajedno sa grafikom
<BotaniCar> 0el grafika bolja od inteloev ? 
<BotaniCar> *intelove
<SilverSpace> ja sam jako zadovoljan sa ovim svojim amd APU
<BotaniCar> to je jasno, kad si platio, nisam to pitao :D
<SilverSpace> AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa trebala bi biti jaca 
<SilverSpace> od intela grafe
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<SilverSpace> kaj vec
<dodobas> SilverSpace: i od Iris 5200?
<dodobas> ili intel ima nesto jace?
<SilverSpace> r7 ati
<vileni> nije im neki upgrade
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> umri rba, umri
<drj_cro> hebo, ivoks zar se jos uvijek patis sa rba :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/131574/uvijek-daj-110-posto-od-sebe
<rut> jel se tko igrao cisco vpn clientom na win 8.1 ?
<jelly> veli kolega da cisco vpnclient radi ali ne da sleep mashine; anyconnect radi ali je licenciranje problem
<rut> jel ti moze kolega reci koja ver. jer postoji problem sa time .. nekima radi nekima ne (ja sam jedan od tih)
<rut> 8.1 x64 
<jelly> vpnclient-winx64-msi-5.0.07.0440-k9.exe
<rut> taj imam trenuto i spoji .. postavi rute promet 0 bodova .. 
<rut> vpnc pod freebsd radi al tamo moram kemijat sa rutama tj. rucno ih postavljat 
<jelly> postavljanje ruta ovisi o tome hoce li ti ih remote dati ili ne, na linuxu vpnc uredno postavi rute
<jelly> s/linuxu/debianu i buntuu/;
<rut> postavi i ovdje ali krivi GW stavi 
<jelly> meni ne dira default gw, tamo di se najcesce spajam
<jelly> (na vpn od firme)
<rut> digne tunel .. mojaIP -> mojaIP a treba mojaIP -> tvojaFirma
<rut> a rute uredno pokupi koje treba 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgFFFZTtlu0
<datase> YouTube: LiveLeak - Warning: Don't Try This at Home! - 0:01:03 - 197922 views - 273 likes / 16 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lik je budala 
<BotaniCar> "Mario Splivalo Ja koristim Ubuntu Mate vec godinu dana jako intenzivno " :) JAKO INTENZIVNO ! SO JAKO INTENZIVNO IT'S TENSE ! :)
<Vlado9A3CY> nije pristojno vikati na ljude
<Vlado9A3CY> :D
<SilverSpace> ke
<BotaniCar> ushicen sam, covjece ! Koliko cesto vidis da Mmike nekaj NIJE okarakterizirao kao drek ? 
<SilverSpace> KE
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa kad nije drek :D
<SilverSpace> kaj to znaci jako intezivno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nish ne velim ( ok, malo mi se jezik i mozak pletu na "jako intenzivno" ), o-du-sevljen sam ! :)
<rut> di si muffin :)
<rut> ooo pa evo i tonil 
<BotaniCar> rut: nesto si pitao oko CISCO VPN.a , ja samo na jednom mjestu imam routing issue, a to je zato kaj je admin na serverskoj strani lijeni konj. 
<rut> ma ovo je win problem
<Mmike> ja sam na kraju, bot, na ruke rute slozio
<Mmike> rekao klijentu 'ne bendaj rute sto ti ih server salje'
<rut> sve sljaka . rute i sve al promet nejde .. counter u statistici je na 0 0 
<rut> i nisam jedini sa tim problemom na 8.1 ... 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tak i ja radim, kad imam posla s kojnima :)
<Mmike> tvrdi vpn admin da na windowsima sve radi
<Mmike> tko ce znat
<Mmike> idem doma se prebacit
<rut> izgubio 4 sata na glupe prozore 
<BotaniCar> Jesi ih bar dobro oprao ? 
<rut> ostavio ih kak su bili :)
<rut> vpnc uz jednu modifikaciju i radi ko metak 
<rut> odoh kuci 
<ivoks> guzzoni.apple.com.
<jelly> bar nije Kuga
<ivoks> www.msftncsi.com
<jelly> ili Nescafe Kenjara
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/svjetski-strucnjaci-u-zagrebu-marihuana-je-najkorisnija-biljka-na-planetu/822309.aspx
<jelly> fitoplankton je najkorisnija biljka na planetu
<ivoks> jup
<ivoks> bez nje bi zivot umro
<jelly> onaj dio zivota koji ovisi o postotku kisika u atmosferi
<ivoks> sav
<ivoks> nema zivota bez kisika
<ivoks> i vode
<ivoks> tocka
<Mmike> tja tja
<Mmike> dalo bi se tu diskutirati
<ivoks> bilo bi to vrlo neobicno
<ivoks> jer vodik cini 75% mase svemira
<ivoks> a ostalo je skoro sve helij
<ivoks> kisik je treci
<ivoks> ~50% zemljine mase je kisik
<Mmike> http://www.wired.com/2010/04/anoxic-animals/
<ivoks> ma to je laz
<ivoks> idem si kupit bicikl
<Mmike> http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18744-zoologger-the-mud-creature-that-lives-without-oxygen.html#.VWXl9HU4Z4s
<ivoks> laz, kazem ti
<ivoks> veliki tyson je rekao da sve treba kisik
<ivoks> i tu je kraj price
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> inace
<ivoks> ocekivao sam malo bolji odgovor
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinoloricus_nov._sp.
<ivoks> 'nema sve u svemiru masu i tko zna kakav zivot postoji u dijelu svemira poznatom kao crna tvar'
<Mmike> ma, to je sve percepcija
<Mmike> u biti, ti, ivoks, ne postojis
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_matter
<Mmike> nit chiluk koji ranta sad trenutno - ne postoji
<Mmike> nista ne postoji
<Mmike> sve jest!
<ivoks> pa ja si brijem da je to vrlo blizu istini
<ivoks> big bang
<ivoks> zamisli...
<ivoks> zamisli da su galaksije samo atomi nastali u nekoj eksploziji
<ivoks> kao kad mi opalimo petardu
<ivoks> nastane nesto na par sekundi i nestane
<ivoks> brijem da tako i mi
<ivoks> netko je opalio petardu i vec par milijardi godina gleda tu eksploziju
<ivoks> nama je to puno, njemu je manje od treptaja oka
<Mmike> that's the beauty - brijat
<Mmike> vish kak ta marihuana fino potegne diskusiju :)
<ivoks> da, treba se napusit i razmisljat :D
<Mmike> a ne piva, ili vino!
<Mmike> ivoks: NOW YOU'RE TALKING :)
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaerobic_organism
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/hrvatski-srednjoskolci-prvaci-programskog-natjecan/143368.aspx
<jelly> nasa posta je najsugavija u EU, veli geekbuying: "I am so regret that due to the logistics of the impacts we cannot deliver to Croatia "
<SilverSpace> hm
<jelly> iz skladista u Spanjolskoj, salju u sve ostale EU zemlje, Svicu i Monako, ali u .hr ne
<SilverSpace> da i kaj bi to znacilo 
<SilverSpace> da je nasa posta kriva
<jelly> da
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> kak kinezima nis ne smeta
<jelly> to su kinezi.
<jelly> ak shipa iz kine onda ce ti naplatit carinu i pdv
<hrvojem> ekipa koja ima lenovo, jel netko vracao baterije: http://www.mikronis.hr/Novost.aspx?news=ba1b7716-c881-40b0-96ea-567c9d84887f ?
<hrvojem> http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/hf004122
<hrvojem> Until a replacement battery arrives, you should turn off the system, remove the battery, and only power your ThinkPad by plugging in the AC adapter and power cord.
<SilverSpace> hm nisam gledao koja je moja
<SilverSpace> Edge 14 imam
<jelly> najs, trebam kupit refurb X220 i mozda uleti nova baterija 
<SilverSpace> koja je krepala
<chaky> hrvojem: uf, ja imam edge 14, mislim da sam ga u to neko vrijeme kupio
 * hrvojem ima x220, ali sa 9cell baterijom koja nije na listi
<jelly> bar imas srece da se nije zapalila
<hrvojem> s obzirom da ga imam vise do 3g, da osjecam se sretno
<hrvojem> s/do/od/
<SilverSpace> moja je 2009 12 mjesec
<SilverSpace> ali imam i 2011 01
<jelly> lol <ubuntucazzi_miei> banana
<tonil> i kazu lenovo kvaliteta
<tonil> jel'
<tonil> mozda 2003-2006
<tonil> al otad
<tonil> macku o rep' eto toliko o tome
<tonil> odkad su kinezi preuzeli, niti kvaliteta komponenti nemoze biti ista a o backdoorevima u OEM os-evima koji se vrte necu ni komentirati
<tonil> a plasiraju se kao business klasa
 * tonil je ogorceni lenovo/ibm korisnik duzi niz godina
<SilverSpace> tonil: ja fakat nemam primjedbi na lenovo 
<SilverSpace> jos uvijer rade oba i kod frendova isto 
<tonil> SilverSpace, imam cak thinkvision monitor njihov sa spva matricom vec jedno 6 godina,zadovoljan sa prikazom,ali kvalitetom komponenti ne
<tonil> bar je u bugu 2 mjesec 2008 ocjenjen kao najbolje u tom trenutku sto se nudilo na trzistu
<jelly> pamtis to, kao da je bilo danas
<tonil> pamtim sve sto sam papreno platio :P
<jelly> kad je babo atif recenziro u Bugu
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> jelly, uboo si x220?
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> Mac now supports windows: http://imgur.com/WJWRFsF
<jelly> Mmike: ne, cekam lika da mi javi jel ima ikoji za rezom boljom od ...x768
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-28
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da nema
<Mmike> jelly, 12" su ti
<SilverSpace> dam
<BotaniCar> http://www.foaas.com/ # fuck off as a service ! 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrVoZ43eF_g
<datase> YouTube: YotaPhone 2 Review - 0:10:46 - 128716 views - 832 likes / 42 dislikes
<BotaniCar> 450$ , fala lepa , ne dam :)
<SilverSpace> ne mam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel ti imas brojilo za vodu kod sebe u stanu
<SilverSpace> ili to zajednicki imate
<BotaniCar> Ispred zgrade je saht s razdjelnikom i brojilima za svaki stan 
<SilverSpace> aha super 
<SilverSpace> mi smo sad gledali da bi si to napravili ali jebeno je kaj ima cetri dovoda u stan
<SilverSpace> moralo bi se dosta kopati 
<SilverSpace> razbijat po stanu 
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran da razumijem, 4 dovoda u stan, kak ? 
<SilverSpace> ima vertikala i ne ide iz nje jedna cijev nego tri jedna kuhinja wc lavabo i wc kotlic
<SilverSpace> i druga vertikala kupaona
<SilverSpace> milci nisu jednu cjev stavili pa onda razdvojili nego direktno na glavni spajali kak im po visini pasalo 
<jelly> eh, mi imamo 4 vertikale :-)
<BotaniCar> To je u stvari dobro, bar znas da , ako ti i pukne neka cijev, 3/4 kuce i dalje ima vode ( ne samo po podu ) :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: uh 
<BotaniCar> Ne zajebavam se, mi smo jednom skoro 5 dana bili bez vode radi radova, ti bi se i dalje mogao podaprat' :D
<jelly> mislim, samo ovaj stan ima 4, ne znam koliko ih ima ukupno
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsGDeZUS-vE
<datase> YouTube: Oliver Mandic - Dodje mi da vrisnem tvoje ime - 0:05:49 - 264955 views - 696 likes / 9 dislikes
<jelly> 2 hladne, 2 tople
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da mi smo morali na jednoj mjenjati ventil ali u kupaonici smo zato imali i dalje vodu :)
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj si na wc iso sa kantom vode :)
<BotaniCar> Bar kantu nisi morao vuci s hidranta :D
<rut> a da se vratimo prije cca 70g kad ni wc-a ni vode u kuci/stanu nije bilo 
<BotaniCar> A neki ni kucu nisu iali, da ! ;) Ali su imali Tita .. 
<rut> pa se ljudi nisu bunili :P
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/JaKW0n
<BotaniCar> rut: nisu se smjeli buniti :D
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> dobio si po tanburi 
<rut> i opet  nisi vode imao :)
<rut> ona jel se imalo smisla bunit :)
<BotaniCar> "A, tebi druze smeta sto nemas vode?" "Mile, vodi ga u maricu" :)
<SilverSpace> zagreb to nije tako osjetio ali manja mjesta jako jako 
<SilverSpace> lol Evo TV, Ljudi doslovno pošalju opomenu prije nego dostave račun.
<SilverSpace> jebiga ipak je to brza posta
<dodobas> yutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<SilverSpace> rano ste se probudili :)
<SilverSpace> dobijem spam > Kuhinjska pomagala i link na http://dobrestvari.hr/index.php?id_product=1964&controller=product
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/world/the-war-word-is-being-increasingly-heard-as-europe-russia-china-and-the-united-states-adopt-provocative-postures/story-fni0xs63-1227371823129?utm_content=SocialFlow&utm_campaign=EditorialSF&utm_source=DailyTelegraph&utm_medium=Facebook
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to je neizbjezno samo se ne zna kad ce puknut
<ivoks> pa sad se zna
<BotaniCar> Kaj,globalni rat ? Dvojim && nadam se da ste potpuno u krivu a ja nisam 
<ivoks> ovo ljeto
<ivoks> nabijem ih :)
<ivoks> sjebat ce mi sezonu
<BotaniCar> sjebali ti sezonu, ivoks :)
<ivoks> ako ne i vise njih
<BotaniCar> GMTA ;D
<ivoks> mislim, vec sam ja zaradio vise neg prosle godine :)
<BotaniCar> "radioactive kayaking, no need to bring lights - you glow" :)
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> hladni rat se vratio
<ivoks> sto nije lose
<ivoks> nikad nismo napredovali kao za vrijeme hladnog rata
<ivoks> govorim o zapadu dakako
<ivoks> istok je vise-manje stagnirao
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> cini mi se da cu do plaze
<SilverSpace> pa nije jos za kupanje :)
<ivoks> al je za sjest na sunce i popiti pivu
<ivoks> uz besplatni wifi
<BotaniCar> Frendica salje slike ( Pula ) , cini se da je i za okupat' se, ako nije bed da se jajca malo stisnu 
<BotaniCar> http://www.banyanops.com/blog/analyzing-docker-hub # hebo ih DockerHub i povjerenje u ljude :)
<obrut> i onda me ekipa pita zasto bildam svoje docker imageove
<obrut> eto, zato
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t31.0-8/10866189_10206900499451489_7966647631866798258_o.jpg
<ivoks> pa svi buildaju svoje dockere
<ivoks> cijela poanta dockera je da ga sam buildas
<ivoks> sto ima svoje prednosti i mane
<BotaniCar> Mene u stvari zanima zakaj su vecina devova konji ; centos preporuca da vuces image u stilu "docker pull centos:5" i bar malo smanjis napadnu povrsinu. Ekipa svejedno ciljano uzima starije verzije 
<ivoks> docker je overhyped
<BotaniCar> ivoks: devovi koje ja poznam su "cijelu poantu dokera" shvatili kao "oh, sad o infrastrukturi moram znati jos manje" :) 
<ivoks> to je okrljasteni kontenjer
<BotaniCar> U, sunac ti, sad sam kliknuo na sliku terase, bas ti je fino 
<obrut> ivoks: jedino pozitivno sto imam reci uz ovu plazu jer to sto sam dozivio jedan od lijepsih trenutaka u zivotu, morski konjic mi se repom obmotao oko prsta
<ivoks> ova plaza je super u lipnju i srpnju
<ivoks> er, rujnu
<ivoks> u srpnju i kolovozu je sranje
<ivoks> previse ljudi
<ivoks> al sad...
<ivoks> mmmm
<ivoks> kak provjeris jel hyperthreading ukljucen na sustavu?
<BotaniCar> " dmidecode -t processor | grep HTT "
<ivoks> yup
<SilverSpace>  Europa nam šalje 150 milijuna kuna za uređivanje 120 kilometara biciklističko-trkačke Savske staze od Bregane do Ivanić Grada.
<SilverSpace> hm
<obrut> to bi bilo zanimljivo da naprave
<obrut> samo je pitanje kako bi to nasi izveli
<BotaniCar> tak da dignu jos i EU kredit na 300 milja, da mogu prefarbat' trasu :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> meni je fora sto recimo od Munchena do Garmisha ima fizicki odvojena asfaltirana bicikliskicka staza... jos je cak i fino siroka
<BotaniCar> kolika je kazna ako me zbiri na cesti zaustave dok vozim bicikl bez pumpe za gumu ? 
<SilverSpace> https://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hrvatska-ce-do-2017-imati-najduzi-greenway-u-europi-biciklisticku-stazu-od-zagreba-do-slovenije/822386.aspxhttps://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hrvatska-ce-do-2017-imati-najduzi-greenway-u-europi-biciklisticku-stazu-od-zagreba-do-slovenije/822386.aspx
<SilverSpace> https://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hrvatska-ce-do-2017-imati-najduzi-greenway-u-europi-biciklisticku-stazu-od-zagreba-do-slovenije/822386.aspx
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dobis po pampi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka
<BotaniCar> ne, fakat, citam da sad imaju specijalizirane ophodnje za sjebavanje biciklista, pa me zanima koliko kosta voziti tehnicki neispravan bicikl
<obrut> "Krajem 2014. pokrenuta je prva faza koja traje do lipnja 2105."
<obrut> do 2105. ce sigurno nesto napravit :P
<BotaniCar> ja sam vec napravio "aptitude upgrade 2015" obrut, mogao bi i ti :) 
<BotaniCar> aha 2105, pardon :D
<Mmike> bogme me fino ispililo danas :/
<BotaniCar> Reci nam sve!
<Mmike> pa nist
<Mmike> nema ramsteka za mene danas, cini se
<Mmike> samo cokolimno
<BotaniCar> Zubar ? 
<dodobas> ramstek cetvrtkom... :)
<vileni> Mmike: treba ti neki gulas dobar
<BotaniCar> Riba petkom 
<Mmike> vileni: jeo kum prosli tjedan u Batku cobanac - veli da je izvrstan i obilan
<Mmike> dodobas: da, al' ne radi vise urnebes :(
<vileni> Mmike: to nije u stalnom jelovniku?
<Mmike> nemam ponjma
<Mmike> veli da je
<Mmike> pisalo, veli, da je to novo
<dodobas> Mmike: nego?
<Mmike> dodobas: pa tuga, jad i cemer
<Mmike> ode se u mlinaricu ponekad
<Mmike> ima nelos ramstek tamo
<Mmike> sam ga ne speku kak treba cesto
<Mmike> neg da prepeku
<Mmike> nemres objasnit
<Mmike> a nedaju mi u kuvinju
<dodobas> Mmike: sad u subotu bio na dunavu u madjarskoj... supa od mješane ribe , ... mmm
<Mmike> uuuu
<Mmike> jesi i papricice jeo uz to?
<dodobas> of kors
<BotaniCar> Juha od ribe i fiš nisu isto ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: hebiga, mozda je supa/fiš na madjarskom ... uglanvom ... nije bila 'riblja juha'
<BotaniCar> Samo pitam
<dodobas> ako se ikad nadjete u blizini ... nemojte zaboraviti stati ... http://osm.org/go/0KY5pTSQF-?m=
<ivoks> oho
<ivoks> evo i curki u bikiniju
<Mmike> fish = riba
<Mmike> na engleskom
<Mmike> otlen 'fis'
<Mmike> fis paprikas
<Mmike> nije isto sto i juha
<dodobas> vidi ovog e(t)nologa ... :)
<BotaniCar> "na zidu grafiti, treba sjedi mi na ki*i" :)
<vileni> na kisi?
<BotaniCar> vileni: repas smjelo, paz' da ne bi post'o jelo :)
<Mmike> glad
<BotaniCar> mmike , ides sutra nakon posla do centra nekaj izjest ? Brijem se nac' s Tinom , pa .. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da nije isto i gulaš i gulaš juha
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa neznam, mogo bi
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kad, cca, te di?
<Mmike> sutra sam, nadam se, biciklom
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nakon 16, di ti je najmanje nezgodno u centru ? 
<BotaniCar> odnosno, di valja klopa ?
<Mmike> uh, pa sad
<Mmike> kaj bi se jelo? :)
<Mmike> bi samo hamburgercic
<Mmike> bi nekaj konkretno
<Mmike> kaj kaj? :)
<BotaniCar> meso ! 
<BotaniCar> Konkretno, bumo gladni kaj vukovi
<BotaniCar> Ima batak ili taknekaj kod kina europa , ako se dobro sjecam, ne ?
<Mmike> batak ima na kvatricu negdje
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ima na cvjetnom
<Mmike> to nisam znao
<vileni> ima ih posvuda
<SilverSpace> nemamo vise samo generale http://is.gd/uWEhcX
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jedino, meni batak nije nish posebno - ok i korektan rostilj sa ne prenapuhanim cijenama
<Mmike> daleko od tog da je lose
<Mmike> sam nije neka tarapana :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa tocno to i trebamo, ako nemas za preporuciti nekaj za klasu bolje u blizini
<Mmike> nemam
<Mmike> bas gledam
<BotaniCar> Ako nema, onda batak ~16:30 :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/130255/od-malih-nogu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mislmid a je to ok
<BotaniCar> Finjak, vinjak ! 
<BotaniCar> Hmm, mogli bi i mi onda sutra na posel bez auta, samo bu briga u gradu s njim 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i BotaniCar evo vam prilike :) http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/promo/382877/Dinner-in-the-Sky-uz-The-Macallan-ponovno-u-Zagrebu-i-Splitu.html
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni je to bezveze 
<rut> sto ako ti padne biftek ?
<BotaniCar> Bolje biftek nego erekcija ! 
<rut> ooo
<rut> ako i padne ima pomagala :)
<jelly> definitivno, i ja bi radije biftek
<jelly> iako vegetarijanac
<BotaniCar> Stapic od sladoleda i gumica za zimnicu :D
<rut> to iz Rana :)
<rut> jel se tako zvao film 
<BotaniCar> Mislim da da :)
<BotaniCar> Urezalo mi se u sjecanje, zlu ne trebalo :D
<rut> hahaha . kad je scena odlicna
<rut> sad ce to cika kure da sredi :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj te je strah da ti padne, bojis se visine
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa ne nego mi je bezveze da nekom platim da me objesi iznad savrseno funkcionalnog restorana - da bi jeo :)
<BotaniCar> To mi je isto kao oni kaj se hiceju iz ispravnih aviona, da bi isprobali padobrane :)
<obrut> meni je to zesce sranje s tim ruckom na faking kranu... totalno isfuravanje neke ekskluzive koja je u biti jadna
<BotaniCar> Da, toliko mi je jadno da ne znam racionalizirati zakaj :)
<rut> a koliko ta avantura kosta ?
<Mmike> obrut: ti si, stari moj, sve stariji i stariji :)
<obrut> Mmike: zasto ?
<BotaniCar> Jer tako vrijeme funkcionira
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<obrut> radije se popnem na neki aplski vrh i tamo pojedem rucak s pogledom nego da me dignu, pazi sad, s kranom !?!
<Mmike> vish kak nas lokalni konficije ima odgovor na sve :)
<Mmike> obrut: ti si, priznat ces, u manjini.
<BotaniCar> obrut: i to iznad restorana :) 
<Mmike> vecina nas debelih nema nista protiv da nas kran dize
<Mmike> samo malo puno kosta
<Mmike> pa mi nije zanimljivo :)
<obrut> bolje nek naprave leteci restoran s zeppelinom, em bi mogao to furat cijelu godinu, em bi bilo daleko atraktivnije od krana
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti bi i u KONZUM s onim elektricnim kolicima ? :D
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/fkUvcsWGSeI # Sranje u najboljem holivudskom stilu ! :) 
<datase> YouTube: Krankšvester - Tvoje Dupe Govori 100 Jezika (Official Video) - 0:03:42 - 7661 views - 278 likes / 15 dislikes
<obrut> mislim da bi bilo jebeno isfurat neki zeppelin
<SilverSpace> ja bi na krilu jumbo jeta
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> piknik
<obrut> ma na raketi :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: ping
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo http://qiqru.org/media/npict/1505/original/fotopodborka_220v_02_05_15_2108470.jpeg
<jelly> los photoshop?
<SilverSpace> kaj vulkanizer sve nade u gumama http://cs621517.vk.me/v621517833/18bdd/ga7UK_YqCL0.jpg
<BotaniCar> Mislim da je to Concept2 od Mate Rimca :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> stolni nogomet za curice https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fd/83/f5/fd83f564c8190b43b25947a04dceb957.jpg
<SilverSpace> hm
<weshmashian> o/
<vileni> koja trgovina it opremom ima blizu maksimira?
<drj_cro> adm
<drj_cro> vileni: www.adm.hr, feniks 
<Mmike> drj_cro: !
<Mmike> vileni: ti znas da imas memoriju neku kod mene jos/ :)
<drj_cro> oj Mmike 
<vileni> Mmike: znam :)
<vileni> jesi na "poslu" danas?
<hrvojem> Mmike: yo
<Mmike> vileni: jesam, al' u novom zagrebu
<Mmike> drj_cro: kako momci? :)
<vileni> mozda mi i nece trebati trgovina
<Mmike> hrvojem: ma sam provjeravam jel' moj mail dosao do odredista :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: rastu :)
<hrvojem> jeje, mislim da netko vec radi na tome :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: znaci, bug je, nisam ja usro nist?
<Mmike> drj_cro:  :) 
<Mmike> drj_cro: :):)
<Mmike> drj_cro: ic cu slijedecih tjedana do Sase na poso mu, pa bi moglo pivce neko poslije?
<drj_cro> moze,javi se kad si tamo
<ivoks> alrajdi!
<ivoks> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g2034462-d2533942-r274757627-Jamming_Adventures-Murter_Murter_Island_Sibenik_Knin_County_Dalmatia.html#REVIEWS
<ivoks> Semiconductor company Avago Technologies is to acquire rival Broadcom in a $37 billion deal
<ivoks> ole.
<ivoks> 37 milijardi dolara
<jelly> huh
<jelly> super mi je kad firmu za koju znam i vidio njihove proizvode svuda kupe neki za koje nikad nisam cuo 
<ivoks> da, desava se :)
<ivoks> pazi, to im je rival
<ivoks> rival za kojeg nikad nisam cuo
<ivoks> al opet...
<ivoks> imas ljudi koji briju na cisco
<ivoks> a za juniper nikad nisu culi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: veli mi Tind a bi mu bolje pasao batak kod Petrove sutra , jel' tebi to izvedivo ? 
<ivoks> da ne govorimo o alcatel lucentu
<ivoks> i oni su nedavno nesto kupili
<ivoks> ili je njih netko kupio
<ivoks> a da
<ivoks> nokiu su kupili :D
<ivoks> odnosno, nokia njih
<ivoks> koji su to iznosi...
<BotaniCar> kaj, Microsoft je kupio Alcatel ? o0o0o
<ivoks> ddeseci milijardi
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> microsoft nije vlasnik nokie
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa i je
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ak sam biciklom sveisto mi je
<Mmike> ak sam autom nemrem nikud :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sjajno, mi smo dole negdje od pol 5 
<ivoks> microsoft je kupio nokia mobile dio i to pod vrlo losim uvjetima za sami microsoft
<ivoks> ne smiju zvati telefone nokia vise
<ivoks> a nokia za godinu-dvije moze opet raditi telefone
<BotaniCar> ivoks: samo sam ovlas popratio ondasnji hype, nisam znao da je kupio samo jedan division 
<ivoks> microsoft je mislio kako ce im par godina biti dosta da ostvare veci dio trzista
<ivoks> pa im nokia ne bi trebala bise
<ivoks> vise
<ivoks> al...
<ivoks> ...zajeb :)
<ivoks> uostalom, nokia networks je nesto drugo
<BotaniCar> Ako im upali ovo kaj najavljuju da ce Win10 moci vrtiti android aplikacije, zaista im nece trebati 
<ivoks> to je samoubojstvo za platformu
<ivoks> zato jer se danas platforme natjecu na trzistu aplikacija
<BotaniCar> Objasni ? 
<ivoks> zbog cega bi ti uzeo windows a ne apple ili android?
<ivoks> nista na tim uredjajima nije drugacije
<ivoks> sve je isto
<BotaniCar> da nemam 4 platforme
<ivoks> kakve to veze ima sto su 4
<ivoks> pa tv ti je na nekoj drugo
<BotaniCar> to sto vec imam MS doma
<ivoks> imas na racunalu
<ivoks> nigdje drugdje
<BotaniCar> Razumijem sad sto zelis reci, ali se ne slazem. 
<BotaniCar> naime, kupac prosjecnog TV-a se vjerojatno bude odusevio tim sto neku aplikaciju s svog android TV-a moze koristiti i na MS telefonu 
<BotaniCar> A, obrnuto se ( za sad ) nece moci 
<ivoks> pa koju to sad ne moze koristiti?
<ivoks> youtube?
<BotaniCar> Al, mark my words, uskoro ce svi veliki platform owneri ponuditi kris-kras svega s svacim, to je prirodno
<ivoks> twitter?
<ivoks> facebook?
<ivoks> svaki drek postoji na svim platformama
<ivoks> pa hoce, to ti i govorim
<ivoks> iphone je jedina iznimka
<ivoks> jedini koji radi drugacije
<ivoks> jedini za koji mozes reci 'ako cu imati iphone, bolje cu ga integrirati sa svojim osxom'
<ivoks> ostalo je sve isto
<BotaniCar> Da, u tom scenariju mi je zaista isto za kojeg sam se vendora vezao. MSu je jedina prednost sto je prvi krenuo u realizaciju 
<ivoks> pa bio bi blesav ako bi se u tom scenariju za ikoga vezao
<ivoks> jer ti svi nude isto
<ivoks> nikakve razlike
<ivoks> isto.
<ivoks> cak imaju i isto sucelje :)
<ivoks> danas se jedino ima smisla vezati za iphone, od telefona
<ivoks> i mozda tizen, ako samsung to odgura do kraja
<ivoks> al ostalo je sve isto; tvoj win telefon isto radi spojio ga na linux, macbook ili windows
<ivoks> i radi isto kao i android
<ivoks> ali tvoj iphone radi 5x bolje ako ga spojis na macbook
<ivoks> ergo, neimati iphone ako imas macbook je suludo :)
<ivoks> (i obrnuto)
<ivoks> i onda kada jos kazes developerima 'ma ne morate za nas programirati, mi mozemo vritit sto vi napravite za android'
<ivoks> zavrsiti ces sa laganom i neizbjeznom smrcu platforme
<ivoks> da je andorid rekao 'moci cete koristiti iphone aplikacije', onda nikad ne bi zazivio
<ivoks> nesto drugo je holly grail
<ivoks> canonical misli kako je holly grail jedan uredjaj za sve
<ivoks> mozilla misli kako bi sve trebalo biti na webu
<jelly> ivoks: actually youtube je bas nedavno strgao sve telke starije od 2014-ish
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> flash i to?
<jelly> ne, ugasili su API
<Mmike> u biti nisu
<jelly> u biti jesu
<Mmike> neg su ga promijenili
<Mmike> nisu, radi api i dalje
<Mmike> al' je druga verzija
<Mmike> druge specke
<jelly> ugasili su v2 s kojim je tvoj Samsung ili LG TV znao pricati
<vileni> koliko tv-a ima neku opciju apdejta?
<ivoks> moj samsung jos uvijek radi
<ivoks> kao i lg
<ivoks> samsung je iz 2014.
<ivoks> lg iz 2013.
<ivoks> vileni: naravno da ima
<ivoks> tvi su samo veliki mobiteli danas
<jelly> ivoks: da, to je negdje granica
<vileni> ivoks: a koliko se mobiteli slabo apdejtaju, vjerujem da na tv-ima nije nista bolje
<jelly> vileni: ako ih mijenjas jednako cesto kao mobitele, mozda ce ti radit
<vileni> jelly: sad ni mobitele ne mijenjam toliko cesto :)
<jelly> na sto ih ja sve posaljem u 3pm
<jelly> i spojim PC na telku i gledam crtice
<vileni> kodi ftw
<Mmike> vileni: meni kodijev jubito plagin dost onak
<Mmike> jadan
<vileni> Mmike: a na tv-u ti je super? :)
<Mmike> na tvu ga opce nemam :)
<vileni> pa eto
 * Mmike ima prastaru bravariju 
<vileni> nije ni na tv nesto
<vileni> jedino je fora kad imas youtube remote
<vileni> pa sa moba kontroliras sve
<ivoks> to mi je zakon
<ivoks> to uredno koristim svaki dan
<ivoks> ...i radi isto na svim platformama jer nema veze s platformom
<vileni> ja rijetko, ali kad koristim, to je to
<ivoks> (apropo platforma X ce biti bolja od drugih)
<vileni> ne zanima me daljinskim natipkavati searcheve i slicno
<ivoks> jer mobitele ne prodaju platforme, vec aplikacije, a one su svuda iste
<vileni> ali sa moba je zakon
<Mmike> chromecast je super za jubito
<Mmike> pre super
<Mmike> al' ne vidim smisao tome osim ak nemas tulum doma
<BotaniCar> Sto nisi vec fanj dugo imao, JELDA ?! 
<vileni> Mmike: nemas tulum doma svaki dan?
<ivoks> Subject: Ante, people are looking at your LinkedIn profile
<ivoks> no shit
<ivoks> pa zato ga i imam
<ivoks> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/84dd9c78-c0dc-4737-8fc5-074524e80afa-original.jpeg
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si na godisnjem?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> samo mi je pun kufer stsa :)
<Mmike> lol :)(
<ivoks> The fact that Canonical's consulting services are profitable is a major milestone, and naturally encourages Shuttleworth and his advisers to start thinking ahead.
<ivoks> wow...
<ivoks> i'll take that personally
<jelly> "pun kufer sisa :)" ?!?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> glupi kodi
<Mmike> iz nekog razloga je zabrijao da u nekim direktorijima vise nema serija
<Mmike> i k'o za drek to je napravio na 'cartoons' shareu
<Mmike> i sad vise nemam medu i masu
<vileni> Mmike: obrisao ili?
<Mmike> vileni, ne, tu su
<Mmike> samo sto ih kodi ne vidi
<Mmike> brije da su direktoriji prazni
<Mmike> removao sam taj source
<Mmike> dodao ga ponov
<Mmike> ista stvar
<vileni> Mmike: vjerojatno scraper ne prepoznaje
<vileni> mozes pod files 
<vileni> ja vecinu toga ionako tamo gledam
<Mmike> vileni, to ti velim, nema tamo niceg :)
<Mmike> prazan direktorij :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kroz webinterface kodijev vidim sve
<Mmike> cudno
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem kaj se desava na markovom trgu :)
<Mmike> pa koji smo mi smijeh od drzave :)
<obrut> jebemti wasabi, skoro se udavio sad :P a bas mi je zakon
<Mmike> wasabi?
<Mmike> to je onaj blagi istocnjacki zeleni umak?
<obrut> biljka od koje se radi umak/pasta/stovec
<jelly> blagi
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-29
<calmpitbull> jel netko koristi sagemath
<Mmike> sagemath
<Mmike> vish vish
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<Mmike> sagemath je pre odlican
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemrem danas, moram do 17 i sitno bit doma, zena ima obaveze neke popodne
<jelly> tko u canonicalu održava postfix paket?  Jel čekaju debian za 3.0 (3.0.1, već) ili imaju negdje tree koji ne mogu naći?
<Mmike> jelly: packages.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> 2.11 je u vividu
<Mmike> 3, ako ce ic, ce ic u walyja
<Mmike> wilija
<Mmike> kako vec :)
<Mmike> ivoks ce znat bolje, al' brijem da se isti mora prvo pojavit u debianu
<Mmike> u sidu, jel
<jelly> Mmike: ne vidim nigdje link na development tree
<Mmike> nisam siguran sto znaci 'dev tree'
<jelly> lik iz debiana nije ništa commitao godinu dana http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/lamont/postfix.git
<jelly> Mmike: znači mjesto gdje se spremaju izmjene u source paketu
<Mmike> msilim da to iz upstreama ide
<Mmike> di je u deibanu dev tree/
<jelly> jel ti mene zajebavas, sad sam poslao link
<Mmike> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/vivid/postfix
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je to i u ubuntuu
<Mmike> http://git.debian.org/?p=users/lamont/postfix.git
<jelly> hmph
<jelly> a nis, onda cu sam probat mergeat 3.0 na brzaka
<Mmike> bilo bi lijepo od tebe i kad bi probao to u debian gurnuti :)
<jelly> ne placaju me za to :-)
<Mmike> ok, budem ja, samo mi daj sve to kaj napravis :)
<Mmike> mater i internetu i svemu
 * Mmike mora nekak backup link slozit
<Mmike> lose je to kad ti je testing lab udaljen i kad nemres do njega kad ti treba
<jelly> jel inicijalni git clone salje komprimirano prek mreze?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: stima, steta :(
<Mmike> jelly: mislim da git uvijek komprimira pa salje
<Mmike> BotaniCar: steta indeed :(
<jelly> nekak je premalo toga stiglo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisam nit bajk uzeo i sranje i sve katastrofa ajmo slijedeci tjedan? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a napravio sam cak i kisobrancic da se sakrijemo malo od zege i sunca :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ajmo iduci tjedan reinicijalizirati dogovor, nekaj bu se sjebalo ako vec sad pocnemo :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: o0o0o ! Bravo 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> GMTA :)
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> isti widget imam
<Mmike> na 2 screena na mobitelu
<Mmike> za temperaturu i to
<Mmike> jedan pokazuje 16C
<Mmike> drugi 20C
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> Zna netko nekog dobro mreznog inzinjera da bi mijenjao posao, radio od doma, uzivao na poslu, i to sve?
<BotaniCar> Dobr mrezni inzinjeri svi vec imaju dobre poslove, daj ponudi da bi istrenirali jednog, pa da se javim :D
<Mmike> ne, treba neki koji je vec iztreniran :)
<jelly> a cuj, ak ponudis dovoljno novaca naci ce se
<Mmike> jelly: dovoljno novaca se nudi :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> crucialMX je sporiji od samsung 840 evo
<Mmike> ajaoj, linic dolazi u zagreb
<Mmike> ajaoj
<Mmike> - Mi nismo rušitelji, mi stvaramo, no vidjeli ste što policija radi prema braniteljima u prosvjedu - zaključio je Klemm.
<Mmike> tako ti je to kad su narod moroni
<Mmike> onda ovakve budale mogu pricati sto zele
<BotaniCar> Cek, ja sam vidio nekakvu sliku di ovi iz crkve doslovno dave jednog pandura :) Kaj, pandur je skocio grlom na njih sve ? Uzasan je :)
<Mmike> ma seljacine
<Mmike> sve bih ih pozatvarao
<Mmike> znam neke koji bi i radikalniji bili :)
<BotaniCar> Je, poznas me. 
<SilverSpace> crveni bi opet zatvarali 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti si isto ispranog mozga k'o i ovi kaj tamo paradiraju
<Mmike> ja sam ne kuzim za koji kufer ovi majmuni na vlasti ne okoncaju to sve
<Mmike> dodjes, i u aps, odma!
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: uistinu, i crvene bih zatvorio, kao i plave
<Mmike> jelly: sto ono di moram rec dpkgu da ne radi fsync-like stuff tijekom instalacije?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema se muda reko ti ja
<Mmike> SilverSpace: yup, al' to mi je i zanimljivo. Jasno je da ona spodoba Gluglushki nemre organizirat micanje krmelja iz svojih ociju, a kamo li nesh bolje. Onaj Klemm se cini malo sposobniji, al' dvojim da, uz sve prevare koje je napravio, bas da bi on isao ovo slagati.
<Mmike> Znaci, netko iza to kuje.
<Mmike> HDZ, mozda, ili netko tko hoce da HZD dodje na vlast.
<Mmike> E, sad.
<Mmike> Zasto SDP (tj, vlada) ne reagira?
<SilverSpace> joj zavjere jebote zavjere
<Mmike> Fakat sam sklon vjerovat teorijama zavjere da je Milanovic u biti kradezeov petokolonas :)
<Mmike> bed je jedino sto se to prebija preko mog djepa
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa nisu zajvere, kaj, jebote, 200 ljuti stoji tamo i paradira kak bi oni neka prava
<SilverSpace> joj pogodio ja da ti o zavjerma 
<Mmike> a 100k pravih branitelja uredno radi neki kurac i trudi se normalno zivjet
<Mmike> zakaj vlada ne reagira?
<Mmike> kaj znaci 'nema muda'
<Mmike> tog nema u politici
<BotaniCar> Nema Se Muda, to je silver dobro rekao, samo me zanima koga se boje 
<Mmike> ima samo 'ima interesa da je to tako'
<SilverSpace> nema moci 
<Mmike> ma kurac se boje
<Mmike> pase im to
<Mmike> sam ne kuzim zasto
<SilverSpace> boje se da se ne preokrenu svi 
<SilverSpace> protiv nje
<BotaniCar> Zakaj bi se okrenuo protiv vlade ( kao da vec nisam ) zato kaj rastjeruje ljude koji bi radili drzavni udar ?:)
<SilverSpace> vlada ne moze prikupiti 100tisuca 
<Mmike> force-unsafe-io u dpkg.conf
<Mmike> kul :)
<SilverSpace> policajaca
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i ti gledas crtice
<Mmike> smijesan si, SilverSpace  :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jel to bio argument, ili to tek dolazi ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> skuzio sam da najbolje pridrijemam popodne (10-15 minuta powernap) uz sabor :)
<Mmike> sam upalim da ih slusam i za pol minute spavam :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti sigurno citas index
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti sigurno citas h-alter.org :)
<BotaniCar> lol CPU: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11138491_973888732642092_5939623691339902323_n.jpg?oh=05f131974217c4997638eff810f1133d&oe=55C2395F
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj je proso tornado kroz cpu :)
<SilverSpace> ili je mislio da se cpu sarafi 
<BotaniCar> Izgleda mi kao da nije bio siguran na koju stranu zavrnuti CPU :) 
<Mmike> kaj je opet fakin savska zatvorena?!
<BotaniCar> Zakaj, kaj nisu ovi svi sad na M.trgu ?:D
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> debili, lijeni neobrazovani debili
<Mmike> juju je super :)
<BotaniCar> Veli Alojz Blef: Policija ovo može riješiti vrlo jednostavno. Samo da im uliju laksativ u vodu, pa da im daju tu vodu da nisu žedni. Vani bi svi bili dok si rek'o keks. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: looooooooooool :)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> ovaj poziva na drzavni udar
<Mmike> i sad ga nece u zatvor stavit
<Mmike> pa ja to nemrem vjerovat
<BotaniCar> Mogu ja pozvat na neplacanje rezija, pa da vidis kak ce me razapet na tom istom trgu ?:D
<SilverSpace> moram po kruh
<BotaniCar> Nemoj kroz Savsku !
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa kaj mogo bi preko Markovog trga
<BotaniCar> Nazuljala bu ti se rit na bajku do tam, a mogli bi ti ga i zaplijeniti :) 
<SilverSpace> my little tank
<SilverSpace> u pricuvi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Oh, Gruber :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<Mmike> sad sam slusao milanovica
<Mmike> jer je stara zabrijala da oce slusat
<Mmike> hocu svojih 20 minuta zivota nazad
<Mmike> napuhani majmun
<Mmike> i jos onaj matic pocne pricat, ova seljacina ga prekine
<obrut> milanovica i karamarka treba na trg na javno kamenovanje, a onda vidjet sta dalje
<BotaniCar> Moj je prijedlog da nam NE prepricas na kaj su te prisilili da slusas :)
<Mmike> dalje?
<Mmike> dalje obrut postane premijer :)
<obrut> moze
<Mmike> a ivoks postane glavni za 'mracno stradavanje'
<Mmike> on bi i tak vjesao sve :)
<Mmike> ja cu bit tajnik neki :)
<BotaniCar> Ja cu ivoksu asistirati
<BotaniCar> Brijem da bi mi kapuljaca fajn stajala 
<BotaniCar> I sjekira
<obrut> mislim da bi me svi na vlasti mrzili kao premijera jer se ne bi nikom dao da mulja, vjerojatno bi me smaknuli ubrzo (ako ne bi ja njih prije toga)
<BotaniCar> obrut: ako te ne bi smaknuli nasi, smaknuli bi te MMFovci :)
<BotaniCar> Nemoj, nemam za vijenac 
<obrut> BotaniCar: ti bi se brzo trebao prekvalificirat jer bih zabranio windowse
<BotaniCar> obrut: to me jos samo mmike win adminom zove, nemam ti ja vise te robe, osim na desktopima :(
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne izvlaci se sad :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne izvlacim se, nemamo para za licence :) 
<BotaniCar> Kurac bi inace linuxe vrtio :D
<obrut> hehe :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj fakat? :)
<BotaniCar> Serem :D
 * Mmike zamislja kurac kak vrti windowse :)
<BotaniCar> ( da nemamo para , windowsa fakat imam sve manje :( )
<obrut> Mmike: vjerojatno bi ti pao bas kad ne treba :)
<obrut> i dugo bi se dizo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<BotaniCar> Danas mi je sretan dan, em RH izlazi iz recesije, em me neka malicka pokusala dodati na FB, i ja joj velim da moze, ali da mi treba neka slika , a ona mi posalje cice :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj bu me do kraja dana poklopilo da to anulira .. 
<Mmike> mene opet alergija jebe
<SilverSpace> pih ja sam nocas od 3 do 4 sjedio u krevetu mokar ko mis
<SilverSpace> skoro sam zvao hitnu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: cak i moj Filip zna da , ako se popisas u gace, treba pod tush i u cistu robicu ! :) 
<SilverSpace> volem da smrdim :)
<BotaniCar> Procitao sam "Volim Srbe"  </troll>
<ivoks> tko ne zna...
<ivoks> ...kupuje licence
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa ja fakat nemam nis protiv njih ??
<SilverSpace> da sam i to napisao 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ta, tko pametan ima, serkam :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja najvolim onog tvog podomacenoog 'rbina koji ti je rakiju dostavljao :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebga nema fakat nema
<BotaniCar> Mozda, ako pitam jos 45x, ponudi neki trop , samo da me skinete s kicme 
<SilverSpace> da stara nije na jesen uzela i mi bi ostali bez rakije
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> https://imgur.com/gallery/zlwlK # moram i ja te fotosope naucit' 
<BotaniCar> Nasao sam ulet desetljeca: Ever been licked so hard it drags you across the ground? ( https://i.imgur.com/MKhq0Zc.webm )
<ivoks> kaj su srusili zid u branimirovoj?
<ivoks> onaj s grafitima
<BotaniCar> Da 
<ivoks> primijetio sam kako micu sve barijere izmedju pruge i ostatka grada
<ivoks> ako je to cilj, onda ok
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran da mi je zao, kad promislim. Upitno je samo kaj nije taj zid bio spomenik kulture ? 
<ivoks> prugu treba pribliziti gradjanima, a ne ju izolirati
<Mmike> taj zid je trebalo srusit jos davno
<Mmike> star je, zdrkan, opasan
<ivoks> zeljeznicu treba koristiti, ne skrivati
<Mmike> kak mi vele 'unutarnji organi' napravit ce novi zid
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to mene opisujes ?:D
<Mmike> pa ce ga grafiteri opet grafitirati
<Mmike> ma ne, stara radi u skupstini pa otud info :)
<ivoks> steta
<ivoks> ne trebaju nam zidovi
<Mmike> peku me oci
<Mmike> jedan fakin dan je lijepo vrijeme i eto alergije nazad
<SilverSpace> https://vid.me/8C61
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> Mmike: skuzio sam da mi kava dosta povisuje alergije, ak pijes sa mlijekom i/ili secerom probaj bez
<SilverSpace> nema sanse da me napadne vampir koliko smrdim po cesnjaku 
<SilverSpace> opet ga imaju http://www.links.hr/?naziv=smartphone-lenovo-p70-5-ips-hd-multitouch-true8core-mediatek-mt6752-1-7ghz-2gb-ram-16gb-flash-microsd-bt-dualsim-4g-lte-2x-kamera-android-4-4-plavi&option=artikl&id_artikl=048.700.009
<jelly> cijena sitnica?
<jelly> jel se moze obicni sim narezat na microsim a da radi? :-)
<jelly> Web cijena: 1.899,05 kn
<jelly> ooh, 4000mAh baterija?
<jelly> steta sto kosta ko pola klime, a klima mi vise treba
<jelly> ili trecina klime ak uzmem neku pristojnu
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel se moze rootat taj P70
<jelly> treba mi root za opskurni vpn koji koristim
<jelly> ili moram mijenjati vpn server, a to mi se ne da... ovaj radi peer-to-peer bez vpn servera i kad vpn server krepa
<SilverSpace> jelly: nisam gledao 
<SilverSpace> znam samo da ce doci za njega 5.1 nadogradnja
<jelly> a jel
<jelly> to je ok, na nexus 10 se 5.1 dosta dobro ponasa
<jelly> koliko se cini jedino kamera je problematicna
<SilverSpace> uspjesno prosao upgrade android playera
<SilverSpace> nije nestalo struje
<jelly> ha
<SilverSpace> to me uvijek strah :)
<SilverSpace> jel jos nema zagreba u odabiru zone vremena na androidu ili je jos samo sarajevo
<Mmike> jelly, pijem s mlijekom, secer njet
<SilverSpace> jebo ih kad zaboravim iskopcati opciju da android istalira aplikaciju koja je po defautu gore a ja sam je maknuo 
<SilverSpace> sad on opet instalira natrag
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/nik-titanik/dnevni/3244 
<SilverSpace> odlican 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes vidio sto kaze Kardum u dnevniku 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: da ce Rozberg osvojit prvenstvo ili ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: hoce hoce ako prereze zice Hamiltonu i onda još nije siguran jer je tu Vettel
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: tako je :(
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji je kardum? Onaj za Burze?
<dodobas> se znali za ttp://popcorn-time-free.com/ ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: da odavno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da taj kaze da svi u okruzenju iaju 3% i vise 
<SilverSpace> ln
<sillyslux> ln :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 3% cega?
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-30
<vileni> Mmike: dodjes na utrku? :)
<Mmike> vileni?
<vileni> pa vozimo danas u spanskom :)
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> "Sve ono što vаm mlаdići kаžu u mrаku - propustite nаjprije kroz gusto sito, pа tek ono što ostаne - povjerujte. Četvrtinu odbаcite nа udvаrаnje, četvrtinu nа romаntiku, četvrtinu nа more i četvrtinu nа pomrčinu - preostаlo prihvаtite kаo točno. "
<Mmike> vileni, a daaaaj :(
<vileni> Mmike: sad su kvalifikacije :)
<Mmike> vileni, nist se ne cuje :)
<vileni> evo ove sekunde krenuli :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> vileni, i dalje tisina - to elektricni kartovi? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zanimljivosti/ne-biste-vjerovali-sto-je-ovaj-covjek-radio-na-avionu-prije-pocetka-leta-1008138
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> mogu mislit kak se ekipa usrala :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nije 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> zamijenit ventilator na R61 je fakat naporan posao
<Mmike> gust je samo prvi put :()
<vileni> Mmike: pa koliko puta si ga mijenjao? :)
<vileni> to potrosni materijal
<Mmike> vileni, ovo je drugi
<Mmike> al' moras sve povadit van da bi dosoa do toga
<vileni> Mmike: btw, koliko si daleko od staze? da rijesimo taj ram :)
<Mmike> vileni, jedno 6 minuta pjeske
<Mmike> vileni, al' nemrem sad, i zena i dete spavaju
<Mmike> koliko si jos tamo?
<vileni> Mmike: jos 2h
<vileni> ili manje
<vileni> sad studenti voze, pa firme, pa je klopa, i dodjela
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> javim ti se
<Mmike> morao sam otic u kemijsku i zaboravio :()
<Mmike> krasno
 * Mmike ide upalit laptop 
<Mmike> pa da vidimo cija vuna ima crnu majku
<SilverSpace> black sheep
<Mmike> zbutalo se
<Mmike> iako je krivi uuid u fstabu
<Mmike> ne kuzim :)
<Mmike> vileni, scraper je sjebat u kodiju
<Mmike> sad kad sam removao i addao source nazad, i rekao da ne koristi nikakav scraper
<Mmike> sve je dodao
<Mmike> ne kuzim, recimo, Timmy Time, to je uredno prije prepoznao
<Mmike> sam najednom je nestalo
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> inxi! :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> vece
<Vlado9A3CY> meni sunce jos uvijek ide u oci, znaci dan je :)
<SilverSpace> stavi ocale
<Vlado9A3CY> evo sunce je zaslo iza susjedove kuce ... dobra vecer :)
<sillyslux> haha meni sunce iz guzice, pa obuka hlace...
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: lol
<markosejic> d da n
<tonil> BotaniCar, evo jedna za tebe http://www.bug.hr/_cache/5c831342bca03db6c83eeefca38ae3c6.jpg?rand=323723718
<tonil> BotaniCar, http://www.bug.hr/_cache/5c831342bca03db6c83eeefca38ae3c6.jpg?rand=323723718
<sillyslux> function say { set -- "$(php -r "echo urlencode(file_get_contents('php://stdin'));")"; mplayer -really-quiet "http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?tl=en&q=$1"; }; echo kasno yay edam ya sad spavat, laku notch svima|say
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-31
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> dosla jos 2 SSDja!
<Mmike> sad cu ih imam 4 u RAID0 polju!
<vileni> Mmike: ces ih benchmarkat prije/poslije? :)
<Mmike> vileni, :) kakvo je to pitanje :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa samo te podsjecam, da ne zaboravis :P
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: sto testiras sa SSDovima ?
<dodobas> TPS ?
<sillyslux> #ubuntu-hr je jedini kanal na freenodu gdje se nitko ne buni zbog offtopic talka
<sillyslux> bas mi je drago da je tako :) hvala za to
<sillyslux> i hvala na pozornosti
<tonil> sillyslux, offtopic kazes? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY315DSuhVw
<datase> YouTube: MC STOJAN feat. SANDRA AFRIKA - HALJINA BEZ LEDJA (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - 0:03:25 - 15573299 views - 27991 likes / 3706 dislikes
<tonil> obrut, ovim tvojim tehnicarima cu drugi put spremiti posebno gorku kavu kad mi shebu telefonsku liniju na centrali jos jednom,irc se logira nek se paze,wc pod kljuc
<sillyslux> hahaha to! TOOOO!
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHlxXIunzR8
<datase> YouTube: Lol: Cat Gets A Brain Freeze! - 0:00:31 - 12004 views - 36 likes / 0 dislikes
<obrut> tonil: samo daj :)
<vileni> obrut: https://goo.gl/PNej9k :)
<obrut> vileni: e to :)
<obrut> iako, danas definitivno potvrdjeno, necem kupit novi bajk nego cu zamijenit cijelu grupu, kotace i guvernal :)
<obrut> odnosno, ostace mi rama, vilica i headset :)
<tonil1> obrut, koliko si utrosio u taj sport?
<tonil1> cirka
<obrut> u kojem smislu ? koliko sam platio trenutni bajk ili koliko ce me kostat ova nadogradnja ?
<tonil1> trenutni,Imam rutu to bi mi bio spas za ljeto koje dolazi
<obrut> trenutni (na cestovnjak mislim, montic rjedje vozim, imam ga od 2003.) sam dobio na dobrom popustu i platio ga 5200 kuna... ak se ne varam, to je bilo 2010.
<obrut> al ono, recimo da se za 7000 kn moze kupit solidan cestovnjak (bolji od mog) koji te moze sluzit dugi niz godina
<tonil1> mozes li dati preporuku kvalitetnog webshopa iz zagreba/rijeke za naruciti ili iz prve ruke split da dostavljaju
<obrut> inace ne bi na ovom cestovnjaku nista mijenjao da nije jednostavno zastario, malo se mijenjaju standardi pa mi je tesko nadogradit samo dio neceg... nije da nesto ne radi, uredno vozi, no htio bih promijenit kazetu, no nemoguce je naci novo ono sto mi treba
<obrut> tonil1: ako ces narucivat, onda definitivno izvana.... http://bike24.com, http://www.bike-discount.de, http://www.evanscycles.com/, http://www.planetx.co.uk/, http://www.wiggle.co.uk/
<chaky> obrut: koju grupu ces uzeti?
<obrut> novu 105-icu... mislio sam ultegru, ali se ne isplati
<obrut> prevelika razlika u cijeni za to nesto sitno grama manje, radije si narucim lakse kotace
<chaky> ja na Giant TCR-u ima 105 i prezadovoljan sam.
<obrut> sto cu i napravit, je li
<chaky> tako je, bolje ulozi u kotace
<obrut> ova nova 105-ica je pobrala dosta toga od ultegre i svi kazu da je kvaliteta tu negdje
<obrut> chaky: vozis stogod ?
<chaky> da, svako drugi dan po 50-60km
<chaky> stim da nisam vozio ovaj tjedan, nisam stigao od posla
<obrut> taj posao samo smeta :)
<chaky> eh
<obrut> ja vjerojatno necu stici ni sutra ni u utorak, a u ceprtak pocinje produzeni vikend pa mi u srijedu nema smisla vozit... a trebo bi malo razvrtit noge nakon jucerasnje voznje, malo je ispala duza od planiranog
<chaky> ima li te na Stravi?
<obrut> nema, nisam jos otvorio acc jer mrzim te "drustvene mreze", iako je ova, ajd, malo drugacija od fb-a i slicnih
<obrut> al ima moja ekipa pa su i "moje" voznje gore :)
<chaky> haha
<obrut> npr. jucerasnja voznjica na frendovom profilu: https://www.strava.com/activities/314867129
<chaky> o lijepo, lijepo
<chaky> nije los ni uspon
<obrut> da smo imali vise vremena (ja zurio na neku proslavu), jos bi presjekli preko Plesivice i nabili jos visinske, al jebiga
<tonil1> obrut, kolika je otprilike razlika u cjeni,i sto je sa zajebom,na sto moram pazit
<obrut> tonil1: razlika u cijeni izmedju webshopova ? nesto je na jednom jeftinije, nesto na drugom... ako se za nesto odlucit, trazit najjeftiniju varijantu... pogledat *da li je cijena s porezom ili ne*, cijenu dostave i na koji nacin dostavljaju, uvjete dostave u HR i to.. ovi svi navedeni su u EU pa nema zajebancije s carinom i pizdarijama
<tonil1> obrut, mislim proizvodi su oriđiđi,zbog toga sto sam narucivao za jedan drugi sport sa britanskih webshopova kad su vidjeli da je adresa bila balkan davali su robu lose kvalitete,
<tonil1> ono slucaj sa piletinom u nizozemskoj,prava roba ide u holandiju a ostaci u africke drzave ako me razumis
<tonil1> ne zelim macka u vreci
<obrut> nisam jos cuo da ovi konkretni biciklisticki shopovi muljaju
<Mmike> onaj tko je smislio mount za cooler za intelove sockete treba gorit u paklu
<Mmike> vise puta
<Mmike> uzastopce
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yn19w9gNfc
<datase> YouTube: Nijlgans valt drone aan boven Oudorperpolder in Alkmaar - 0:00:35 - 37336 views - 39 likes / 3 dislikes
<Mmike> obrut, kaki MTB imas?
<obrut> author traction, model 2003... bicikl koji je bio odlicno slozen, a sad takav nemos nac da oces
<Mmike> a ovaj drugi?
<Mmike> 'cestovnjak'?
<obrut> author a4400 (odnosno 4407)
<Mmike> p
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> moderna specka
<Husamed> pozz svima. molio bih ako neko moze da mi pomogne zelim namestiti irc chat
<Mmike> WARNING! - Btrfs v3.12 IS EXPERIMENTAL
<Mmike> vileni, randomrw na 4 diska (btrfsov raid0) - oko 120 MB/sec troughput cijelo vrijeme :)
<Mmike> jedino je btrfs usran
<Mmike> za velike fajlove
<Mmike> imma glup fio profil, u biti
<Mmike> jedan veili file od 8 giga
<Mmike> trebam napraviti 1000 fajlova od 8 megabajta
<Mmike> pa rokat rw po tome
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-30
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<rut> http://pcengines.ch/apu1c.htm  .. na ultramaxu i lan strani (100mbit) 11.2MB/s zacementirano :)))))
<Mmike> Zdravo
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> jos jedan tjedan
<ivoks> http://content.artofmanliness.com/uploads/2009/09/winston_churchillhell.jpg
<Mmike> mater, nekaj mi je upalo u lijevo oko
<Mmike> erm, desno
<Mmike> nemrem izosrit sliku nikako :/
<Mmike> original lenovo tipkovnica za X220, i ne radi space kak spada
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nešto si nasuo u tipkovnicu garant
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: nesh sam nasuo u oko
<Mmike> sve gore i gore mi je
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike:  dovoljno je da si protrljao oko nakon što si umočio prst na nezgodno mjesto :)
<obrut> 2 jaja puno ? ja jucer pozdero 4 pa jos bio gladan
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: ovisi
<VjetarSaSunca> kajgana, na oko ili kuhana?
<obrut> hmm, na ekranu mi bila prepiska od prije dva dana :P no svjejedno :)
<obrut> VjetarSaSunca: na oko :)
<VjetarSaSunca> dva na oko je ništa
<Mmike> overszed lads :)
<ivoks> bas je opustajuce se ujutro istrcati
<ivoks> danas skoro 5km
<ivoks> nije puno, ali prije tri tjedna nisam mogao ni 2km :)
<obrut> ja bi se radije opustio jos spavajuci
<Mmike> ivoks: a koljena?
<Mmike> ja bih morao spasti na 85 kila da mogu trcati sigurno
<ivoks> koljena su ok
<ivoks> pojavila se trkacka potkoljenica, ili kak se to vec zove
<ivoks> ali proci ce
<Mmike> da, to je mene jebalo i dok sam daleko manji bio
<Mmike> pa su mi rekli da ak vec trcim da nikako po asfaltu
<Mmike> kao, nasip je vec ok, meksa podloga, a idealno trava
<Mmike> al' onda su rekli da je trava sjebata zbog rupa i grba :)
<Mmike> pa sam onda rolao :)
<Mmike> ivoks: na koliko si sad? 
<Mmike> kg, dakako :D
<ivoks> nema to veze s podlogom. mislim, ima, ali javiti ce se na bilo kojoj podlozi ako nisi godinama trcao
<ivoks> jer se tijelo odvikne
<ivoks> i onda trebas postepeno podizati tempo
<ivoks> Mmike: izgubio sam 5kg u zadnja tri tjedna kako trcim
<ivoks> ali kako vjezbam uz to, onda se i mast eliminira, a misicna masa raste
<ivoks> tak da mi je udio masnoce pao iz 'pretil' u 'debel' :)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> gori si od zene kad ju pitaju za kilograme :)
<ivoks> pitao si, pa sam ti rekao
<Mmike> pitao sam kol'ko kila imas
<ivoks> 110
 * Mmike ima 186cm visine i 110kg trenutno - predebeo
<ivoks> 186?
<Mmike> oo, pa imamo istu masu :D
<ivoks> to bi znacilo da si visi od mene
<Mmike> ivoks: da, bio na mjerenju nema 2 tjedna
<Mmike> pa, jesam visi od tebe :)
<Mmike> za pol glave :)
<ivoks> ja sam 182
<ivoks> nije bas pola glave
<Mmike> isao sam na neko 'testiranje', frendica radi doktorat na temu 'utjecaj manjka D vitamina na pretilost', pa sam joj bio idealan kandidat :)
<Mmike> pa te izmjere, izvazu, izmjere masu kostiju, izvade krvi naprave 101 analizu, i tak
<Mmike> njoj super,meni super
<Mmike> ugl, na tom vaganju/mjerenju sam bio 186/110
<ivoks> ja si sam mjerim
<ivoks> opseg prsa mi je 122cm
<ivoks> vise nego trbuh
<Mmike> o, i meni isto :)
<Mmike> (to sam pokazuje kak je ta mjera bezsmislena :D )
<rut> 90/60/90
<rut> pa budete idealni 
<Mmike> to su mi pimpek/guzica/jajca mjere :)
<rut> hahahaha
<rut> piletina .. tunjevina .. sat vremena teretane .. i winstrol .. garantiram u mj dana 20kg manje
<BotaniCar__> bas sam mislio do kad cu uzivati u privilegiji da mi se mrezne kartice zovu eth* , kad stize biosdevname.x86_64 0.7.1-3.el6  s updateovima :) 
<BotaniCar__> Zivjeli, momcine, kako je ?
<rut> pa di si muffin 
<BotaniCar__> Evo, uzivam, radim od doma od srijede :) 
<BotaniCar__> Slijedno, radim vise nego kad sam u uredu i manje sam na ircu :) Jos se, kreten, veselim :)
<BotaniCar__> Bar sam ~200km manje zavozio :)
<BotaniCar__> Sta ima rutino, kako si blagdane proveo ?
<rut> blago tebi .. proveo .. jeba* se sa vlanovima i 3 mrezne kartice kuci 
<rut> i tcom optikom
<rut> mislio gledat private spice o ostale programe za odrasle al drek .. kodira tcom 
<jelly> > Winstrol (stanozolol, C21H32N20), often called “Winny”, is a veterinary anabolic steroid used commonly in dogs
<rut> pa sad di se sve koristi neznam .. al mogu i ljudi (uz moguce nuspojave)
<rut> Developed from dihydrotestosterone by the Winthrop Laboratories in 1962, it has been declared safe for human use by the FDA.
<ivoks> Mmike: svaka mjera sama za sebe je besmislena
<Mmike> pa gle ovog systemda
<Mmike> nova fora je da pri logoutu ubije sve userove procese
<Mmike> dzaba deatachanje screena i ino
<ivoks> lagano mi dize tlak systemd
<ivoks> treba se vratiti na upstart
<jelly> Mmike: to ima neke logike za laptop i radne stanice
<Mmike> upstart je maestsralno potrgan
<ivoks> ma to nema nikakve logike
<ivoks> nikakve
<Mmike> jelly: nema to nikakvog smisla
<jelly> meni su non-stop ostajali stari procesi kad bi se izlogirao a pogotovo ak bi se X zrusili
<Mmike> to je valjda i rationale
<jelly> specificirati "hocu tocno ove procesi da ostanu raditi non-stop" nije blesavo
<Mmike> iako, ja to nisam zamijetio vec jako jako dugo
<Mmike> valjda je to tamo na hoaryju bio bed :D
<Mmike> ili na potejtu :D
<jelly> ni ja, ostao bi jedino pulseaudio koji se ionako treba vrtit non-stop i neke gnome pizdarije za koje ni ne znam zsto su bile gore
<jelly> i naravno screen koji treba ostat
<Mmike> deb-ili
<jelly> tak imam slozeno da mogu napravit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, ubit Xe, ulogirat se nazad i sve je na svom mjestu
<Mmike> e, taj, ctrl-alt-backspace
<Mmike> tko ga izumi
<Mmike> srce mu zapalim :)
<BotaniCar__> Ja se slazem i prilagoditi cu se svakom pristupu koji je konzistentan na svm platformama. Ako moram pisati post-logof-proc-whitelist-do-NOT-kill , budem. Samo nek' lista ima isti format svugdje
<jelly> screenovi se reattachaju di treba, konsole pokrene ssh sjednice na pravim workspaceima, firefox i irc se dignu na pravom workspaceu i nikom nista
<jelly> 30 sekundi izgubljeno
<BotaniCar__> "ssh sjednice" # ostao sam se u tisini diviti ljepoti ovog konstrukta 
<jelly> ne sjećam se kak se ostalo veli na hrvatskom a pogotovo ne da bude razumljivo
<jelly> workspace = ???
<BotaniCar__> Da danas vise nista ne napises, dosta si napisao :) 
<BotaniCar__> SSH sjednice, bogara ti, sad je jedino pitanje kako to ugraditi u recenicu na iducem sastanku s Upravom :) 
<jelly> sjednica samoupravnog izvršnog vijeća
<BotaniCar__> Ne znam da li prije ili poslije "treba reci popu pop , a bobu bob"
 * jelly Å¡uta nogom dns svoj a i od firme Majke bi, kad bi mogao
<jelly> nešto su potrgali i više ne mogu do najbitnije stranice, tjedni jelovnici
<BotaniCar__> Oshit, oshit 
<BotaniCar__> cudi me da tajnice vec nisu razapele mrezase/infriche 
<BotaniCar__> Trosi tko ovu alternativu za MS skype klijent https://github.com/haskellcamargo/skype-unofficial-client ?
<ivoks> Mmike: prebacio se na gmail
<ivoks> pa neka drame otpocnu
<Mmike> ivoks++ :D
 * Mmike ide prilec ili nesto,oko mi otpada
<jelly> odi kod dokotora
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj si si napravio s okom?
<jelly> ili na hitnu da ti ispreu sranje
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam nedavno imao 'festu' s okom; maslina me opalila po otvorenom oku
<jelly> ne se zajebavat s ocima (veli coravi)
<ivoks> odi doktoru, dat ce ti kapi i rijesiti ces to
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> znaci gmail ne mice mail
<ivoks> sve ostane u inboxu
<ivoks> on mu samo nakelji 'label'
<ivoks> to me ne zanima previse :/
<ivoks> aha, moze
<ivoks> samo treba oznaciti 'arhiviraj'
<jelly> ima move, kak ne bi bilo
<ivoks> u filteru?
<jelly> da, ček da vidim
<ivoks> ne vidim move
<ivoks> vidim 'apply the label'
<jelly> Matches: list:(admin-l.aaiedu.hr)
<jelly> Do this: Skip Inbox, Apply label "admin-l"
<ivoks> da, to i velim
<ivoks> skip the inbox == archive it
<jelly> Skip Inbox je ono sto zelis
<ivoks> 11:48 < ivoks> samo treba oznaciti 'arhiviraj'
<ivoks> ;)
<jelly> archive je _cini mi se_ nesto suptilno drukcije, jer mozes arhivirat poruku a da je ne stavis pod ni jednu labelu
<ivoks> ovak ti pise
<ivoks> Skip the Inbox (Archive It)
<jelly> ha
<jelly> nisam isao kliknut edit na postojeci filter :-)
<ivoks> oni definiraju mail malo drugacije, cini se :)
<jelly> i zapravo uopce nemaju foldere, samo labele koje se sa imap strane doimaju kao folderi
<ivoks> da
<jelly> sto je zgodno jer mozes istu poruku imati u vise foldera
<ivoks> ali isto tako i nezgodno
<ivoks> ako si poslao poruku na mailing listu
<ivoks> onda je ta poruka u 'Sent Mail'
<ivoks> ali ju ne dobijes u Inbox
<jelly> to je ok, stavi Bcc ok je hoces u inbox
<ivoks> kaj si lud :)
<ivoks> zelim sve od mailing liste da se pojavi u nekom folderu
<ivoks> al ovak...
<ivoks> ma... naviknut cu se
<ivoks> al ono
<jelly> pa onda u cem je problem :-)
<jelly> ne znam, mi cemo sad dobiti po 50G svaki na ofis 365, to bi mi moglo biti dovoljno
<ivoks> https://open365.io/
<ivoks> 'first open source cloud'
<ivoks> zrigat cu se
<jelly> office ne open 
<ivoks> u videu kazu
<ivoks> world's first open source cloud
<ivoks> a u biti je samo VNC prema tudjem stroju
<jelly> registriraj open365.horse 
<ivoks> idem do knjigovodje
<jelly> pa im konkuriraj
<jelly> gdjesib.io/91 ?
<BotaniCar__> ivoks, iduce ces reci da su svi ti cloudovi samo tudji racunalni resursi :)
<jelly> cloud zapravo uopce ne postoji?!?!?
<BotaniCar__> Sinoc je padala kisa kod mene, neka vrsta oblaka sigurno postoji, samo ne znam da li ima veze s informatikom :)
<BotaniCar__> Slengom iz teretane: bash je mama ! http://www.giocc.com/why-not-use-bash-for-algorithmic-interviews.html
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/hashtag/TopGear
<ivoks> nije dobro proslo :)
<BotaniCar__> Bleh, tko je fan ce gledat' i dalje ( nisam ). New slippers take time to wear in, veli jedan komentar.
<ivoks> a, evo ih
<ivoks> porezna danas sjela
<ivoks> i napisala potrazivanja za zadnja 3 mjeseca
<ivoks> cini se kako su se slozili da su debili i da ne znaju zbrajan dodotke u razlicitim valutama
<ivoks> u biti, ne znam kaj su napravili
<BotaniCar__> Jel potrazivanja odgovaraju onom sto mislis da trebas platiti  ? If so .. 
<ivoks> veli ovak...
<ivoks> smijem se
<ivoks> ovak veli
<ivoks> datum knjizenja: danas, datum valute: 29.2.
<ivoks> 5 knjiznjea
<ivoks> 1. -xkn
<ivoks> 2. -ykn
<ivoks> 3. xkn
<ivoks> 4. ((onoliko koliko sam prijavio)+y)kn
<ivoks> 5. 200kn kamata
<ivoks> to je tamo sve ludo
<BotaniCar__> Na koji si se dio tocno nasmijao? Ja ne kuzim zakaj ih netko ne tuzi. Mi smo nedavno otvorili spor protiv HNB i dobili :) Treba ih jebat' ( ako imas kad) dok ih guzice ne zabole i pocnu raditi suvislo.
<ivoks> zadnji put sam im prijetio tuzbom
<ivoks> ovo sada na kraju kad se sve zbroji i oduzme ispadne koliko sam i mislio da ce ispasti
<ivoks> ali ovaj x i y su proizvoljni brojevi
<BotaniCar__> To je, pnaspanaju brojeve da te skinu s klinca, i onda jebu nekog tko se ne buni. 
<ivoks> smijesni su
<ivoks> nisu mi mjesecima upisivali potrazivanja
<ivoks> i sad su mi sve ubacili 30.5.
<ivoks> sva sreca da sam uplacivao
<BotaniCar__> I onda netko veli da si temperamentan i ne biras rijeci :) Iznimno si fin s ovim "smijesni su" :)
<ivoks> pokusavam se kultivirati
<BotaniCar__> Kad ne mozes njih ;)
<ivoks> a nis, ovo ce biti show
<ivoks> pricekati cu da mi vele da sam duzan
<ivoks> pa cu onda dodavat
<BotaniCar__> Dakle, srednjoskolci MIOC-a postali svjeCki prvaci u matematici u svojoj kategoriji ( i mladji i stariji srednjeskolci)
<ivoks> jer vise ne znam sto sam platio, sto preplatio a sto fali
<BotaniCar__> Ahahaha, zvucis k'o moja shefica :) 
<ivoks> da, obrazujemo ih da odu u svijet i da se mi onda divimo nasim 'hrvatima' po svijetu
<ivoks> a onda kad se vrate
<ivoks> onda im onemogucimo da naprave ista
<ivoks> kak su malom muru zabranili da otvori firmu pod imenom bellabeat u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> svuda po svijetu se tak zove
<ivoks> al kod nas ne moze, pa se zove bellasoft ili tak nes
<ivoks> i sad, jesam li temperamentan kad kazem da te budale treba vjesat na trgu?
<BotaniCar__> Jesi, na zalost si sam, treba vas vishe za dobar linch :(
<ivoks> kvragu i socijalizam i komunizam
<ivoks> imamo narod retarda
<BotaniCar__> Imamo narod koji suti i retaje koji su glasni. 
<ivoks> da bar imamo narod koji suti
<ivoks> i radi
<ivoks> imamo narod koji prica
<ivoks> i pije kave
<jelly> sad ce se malo buniti nesto
<ivoks> za kaj ce se buniti?
<ivoks> ah, za kurikularnu reformu
<jelly> e to
<BotaniCar__> Valjda je stvar okruzenja koje si stvoris, ja ne znam ni-ikog tko sjedi na Cvijetnom ili u kladari, svi rade i shute. Slijedno, ne prosvjeduju puno i misle da su svi k'o oni, dok ne bace oko na novine. 
<ivoks> dam se kladiti da 80% ne moze ni izgovoriti kurikularna
<ivoks> a jos vise ih ne zna ni sto se reformira
<jelly> vec je kolega dobio od zen^H^H^Hcure naputak da se ima pojavit tamo, nije bitno sto ne zna za odn. protiv cega 
<BotaniCar__> ivoks, pa tak se i na glasanje ide, ne moras znati tko su ovi koje si zaokruzio :) 
<ivoks> to je ok, ako zena zna
<ivoks> kak su ovi protiv abortusa marsirali uz pjesmu od queena
<jelly> <U+papuča>
<BotaniCar__> Meni neki dan curica od 5 godina, mama ju je pratila, dala letak za onaj "odjebimo neheterosexualce" prosvijed. Mama joj je mijenjala boje 5 minuta koliok mi je trebalo da malu propitam sto mi to daje, i sto hoce ljudi koji idu na taj mars. 
<BotaniCar__> Jebeno nisam mogao vjerovati da neka mater koristi vlastito dijete za dijeljenje *takvih* letaka
<ivoks> http://freakonomics.com/2005/05/15/abortion-and-crime-who-should-you-believe/
<BotaniCar__> Dete, naravno, nije imalo pojma kaj dela, njoj je bilo fora kaj dijeli "pokloncice" ljudima
<jelly> nemram bolivit, pisem za burazom u skypeu i napravim misaonu gresku, u iducem redu stavim s/ustedilo/isplatilo/
<jelly> i skype popravi prosli redak
<ivoks> i ispravi
<ivoks> da, to postoji vec neko vrijeme
<ivoks> barem nekoliko godina
<ivoks> ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put koristio skype
<jelly> meni je skype osnovno radno sredstvo, uglavnom jer je lync / skype for business sugav
<jelly> kad se bolje integrira, i kad MS napravi verziju koja radi kak spada na linuxu, bit ce bolje
<BotaniCar__> Vis, imam pravo koristenja lynca , ali ga nisam nikad iskoristio, shugav kak tocno ? 
<jelly> hrpa sitnih neprakticnosti
<jelly> najbitnija od njih je "ne radi na linuxima"
<BotaniCar__> To mi bas nije sitno :D
<jelly> ima pidgin + pidgin-sipe ali ne radi voip 
<jelly> samo chat
<BotaniCar__> Znaci, jednako drek k'o originalni skype-deb :)
<ivoks> ja budala jos uvijek drzim skype u launcheru
<ivoks> a opce ga ne koristim
<ivoks> i sad, ko za vraga, ga slucajno upalio
<obrut> ma jitsi i neki jabber/xmpp account i ne treba ti nist vise... radi chat, radi voice, radi video...
<obrut> a mozes uvijek dici i svoj xmpp server :P
<BotaniCar__> obrut, kako da to objasnim skype-a(d)vocado partnerima s kojima se moram telekomjutati ? :D 
<ivoks> posaljes im link na google hangout
<ivoks> http://www.csc.com/investor_relations/press_releases/137152-csc_announces_merger_with_enterprise_services_segment_of_hewlett_packard_enterprise_to_create_global_it_services_leader
<BotaniCar__> ivoks, nisam u poziciji da diktiram ista.Mogu eventualno argumentirati da nesto ne bi, pa ako uvaze - uvaze.
<jelly> wtf csc
<BotaniCar__> ^^^ kome treba HP :) 
<hbogner> sto se tice skype i linux nesto sam procitao negdje da se vise na linux nemoze prihvatit poziv
<BotaniCar__> Ne radi im najbolje ni web verzija :( 
<ivoks> BotaniCar__: pa google hangout ne trebas diktirati
<ivoks> to sam radi
<ivoks> doduse, treba instalirati plugin
<BotaniCar__> ivoks, flow obicno ide tak' da netko sazove sastanak, definira medij,vrijeme i ucesnike, ja se pridruzim. Obicno medij bude skype i ne pita se ucesnike da li se slazu. 
<ivoks> sve znam
<BotaniCar__> Dobro je sto skype sere na svim platformama u zadnje vrijeme ;)
<ivoks> jel netko procitao http://www.kurikulum.hr/?
<hbogner> ivoks, tl;dr
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ah
<BotaniCar__> ivoks, ja sam skicnuo samo okvire za vrednovanje
<ivoks> https://store.artofmanliness.com/products/invictus-poster
<ivoks> https://store.artofmanliness.com/collections/best-sellers/products/the-man-in-the-arena-poster
<pkiller> ja sam samo source pogledao, da vidim da li je WP
<pkiller> :)
<BotaniCar__> lol ++++
<dodobas> S2
<obrut> artofmanliness... kakav je to sajt ? kome je to namjenjeno ? to neka zajebancija ili ?
<BotaniCar__> to je za ove cija zarada ima nulu vise nego tvoja i moja :) pa si kupuju motivacijske postere za na zid , a ne kao mi koji si ih sheramo po fejzbucima  :) 
<ivoks> obrut: dobar je site
<ivoks> obrut: imaju dobar youtube kanal
<pkiller> svaka roba ima kupca :)
<obrut> pa gledajuci clanke sa sajta, meni se sajt cini ili kao zajebancija ili za neke ne bas inteligentne ljude
<ivoks> od kako se veze leptir masna do kako se radi dizanje utega i izbacaj
<ivoks> http://www.artofmanliness.com/2013/05/17/how-to-make-smoked-bbq-ribs/
<ivoks> sta fali clanku?
<ivoks> lik ima i clanak kako provaliti u kucu
<pkiller> to je ili marketinška ili "print" firma, ili oboje
<pkiller> inteligentan način za poboljšati prodaju
<ivoks> mislim da postoje 10ak godina
<BotaniCar__> ivoks, ovo stavi na kombi: https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13230342_1110833118989715_1250066782632942123_n.jpg?oh=f31e47243ed5aa281d69970fed1f0561&oe=57C98B6A
<ivoks> kvragu i link
<BotaniCar__> :) 
<ivoks> iskonu puca infrastruktura
<pkiller> a sta kažete na tele2 potez za pokućni internet... lol pokućni :)
<BotaniCar__> pkiller, ne znam sto nude
<pkiller> 150Mbps brzine i 170kn 50gb mjesecnog prometa
<BotaniCar__> Aha, nije flet, jebi ga :) 
<dodobas> na cijoj infrastrukturi ?
<pkiller> dodobas: exactly :)
<pkiller> kako oni to misle izvest to meni nije jasno
<BotaniCar__> ( ovo bi morao capsati za puni efekt) Kakva infrastruktura, pa to iđe bez zica :) 
<pkiller> http://www.tele2.hr/pokucni-internet/
<dodobas> pa sad... ako si sretan da imas njihov BTS na krovu kuce,.... mozda ... inace ne radi
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> 30 May 16:00:59 ntpdate[12044]: step time server 91.189.89.199 offset 275.887955 sec
<ivoks> sta se tu desilo...
<BotaniCar__> Virtualka na vmwaretu ! :) 
<ivoks> kaj je najbolje, nije
<jelly> restartao si ntp i imaš -g
<jelly> pkiller: ako budu djubrad i nakon 50GB naplaćuju po prometu, ne hvala
<ivoks> jelly: pa... upalio sam stroj danas ujutro
<ivoks> cini se da se ntp uopce ne vrti
<ivoks> inace ntpdate ne bi prosao
<jelly> ah, ntpdate
<ivoks> a systemd ce nas i tu razveseliti, pa ce uvesti svoj ntp client
<ivoks> tj., vec je uveo
<jelly> timesyncd
<ivoks> systemd-timesyncd
<ivoks> a ne radi ni 25% onog sto rade trenutni ntp klijenti
<jelly> inactive u debian testing
<ivoks> systemd je regression
<ivoks> ajde, journald je fora
<ivoks> dok se ne korumpira
<jelly> dugorocno, ta fora sa implementiranjem platforme koja ce bit manje-vise ista na svim distrama ima smisla
<jelly> kad se krumpira ide iznova, nije problem
<ivoks> a do sad nije bilas ista?
<jelly> sad ce biti vise ista.
<jelly> imat ces systemd mjesto lsb
<jelly> koliko je to pametno ili ne, vrijeme ce pokazati
<dodobas> one ring to bind them ... 
<ivoks> Gotthard je gotov!
<ivoks> http://www.dw.com/en/the-worlds-longest-rail-tunnel-the-gotthard-base-tunnel/a-19293039
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> ovo nisam znao
<ivoks> imate gmail account?
<ivoks> koji glasi nesto@gmail.com?
<ivoks> znate li da isto tako imate i n.e.s.t.o@gmail.com
<ivoks> kao i nes.to@gmail.com
<ivoks> sve ide u isti mailbox ;)
<ivoks> isto tako ako mislite da imate nes.to@gmail.com, onda znajte da imate i nesto@gmail.com
<jelly> samo nes..to@gmail.com ne radi
<ivoks> eh, ne moj pretjerivati :)
<ivoks> a cini se da gmail ignorira i +
<ivoks> sto znaci nesto+spam@gmail.com je isto ok
<ivoks> eto kako filtrirati :)
<ivoks> a
<ivoks> danas je praznik u SAD-u
<ivoks> idem doma onda :)
<jelly> notorious i.v.o.k.s
<ivoks> 'Invalid fault'
<ivoks> veli vmware
<BotaniCar__> *sustav prijavi fault*; klijenti se zale; manager: guys, make errors more werbose; dev: Sure, boss; *sustav prijavi invalid fault*
<jelly> 'valid fault'
<jelly> BotaniCar__: znas zas se ljudi zale kad vmware ima problema, jer je inace sve upeglano i ocekujes da radi
<hbogner> da, gmail + je super kombinacija
<hbogner> ja sa tim vec godinama filtriram mailove, kad se prijavljujem na neki novi servis mail+servis@gmail.com 
<jelly> za razliku od open source skuhanaca, koji su ruzni API, GUI ima 10% stvari ako ga ima, poluproizvodi i sretan si kad nadjes kombinaciju koja radi
<ivoks> jelly: pa ovo mi je javio na 'shut down vm'
<ivoks> tri puta zaredom mi je to javio
<ivoks> 4. put je proslo
<ivoks> opcenito paljenje/gasenje virtualki je nepouzdano u vmwareu
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> barem u tom guiu
<ivoks> veli da je upaljen, pa ga hoces zgasiti
<ivoks> pa kaze da ne moze jer je vec ugasen
<ivoks> a i dalje stoji da je upaljen
<jelly> asinkrono je
<ivoks> cekas 5 minuta
<ivoks> i nista se ne promijeni
<jelly> i GUI (web client pogotovo) cesto ne updatea
<ivoks> pa kliknes na reset
<ivoks> i onda veli da je ugasen
<ivoks> i sad ces mi reci da to nije poluproizvod?
<jelly> web client je smece, ali ga polako popravljaju
<ivoks> desni klik na VM -> Open Console
<jelly> svi koji znaju koriste fat client :-)
<ivoks> cekas 15ak sekundi
<ivoks> i onda se nista ne desi
<ivoks> ispada da moras desni klik, pa cekati 15ak sekundi
<ivoks> pa tek onda open console
<jelly> ocu ti reci da te tako nesto ne bi cudilo na virt-manageru 
<ivoks> naravno da bi
<ivoks> znas li da vmware web klijent uopce ne radi ako ga ne koristis pod C/en_us lokalima?
<ivoks> kada imas hr lokal, onda se uredno pokrene
<obrut> virt-manager mi zacudo radi sasma ok :)
<ivoks> ali ne mozes editirati vm
<jelly> ivoks: na windowsima radi
<ivoks> radi i virt-manager na linuxu
<jelly> ivoks: jesi li ga pokretao u nepodrzanom browseru?  :-)
<obrut> pa na linuxu, nego na cemu ? :)
<ivoks> jelly: virt-manager nije web aplikacija
<ivoks> i radi gdje god ga skompajliras
<jelly> web client u 6.0 ti fino veli "aha imas chrome na linuxu, to nismo certificirali i ne podrzavamo, if it breaks you keep all the pieces"
<ivoks> al radi
<ivoks> vmware ti nis ne vali
<ivoks> veli
<ivoks> samo ne radi
<ivoks> tj, dijelovi ne rade
<ivoks> a sad po novom ne mozes niti fajlove uploadat
<ivoks> jer je interface u flashu
<ivoks> lako za to
<ivoks> nego inzistira na netscape plugin sustavu
<jelly> best practice je: koristi fat client osim za konfiguriranje onih novih featura koji se u njemu opce ne vide
<ivoks> best practice za libvirt je cli
<jelly> ah, powercli od ovih mi se nije dao uciti jer... powershell
<jelly> ivoks: i to puno govori, ovi su napravili gui u kojem imas 90% feature exposure i to uredno koriste tudumi
<jelly> mozes mu reci "obrisi vlan" pa ce te zaustaviti i rec "sorry, ima jos X VM-ova koji koriste taj VLAN"
<jelly> na openvswitchu obrises... i obrisao si, gotovo
<jelly> "pogasi node" "ok, pokrenuo sam live migraciju svih VM-ova"
<jelly> onda jedan VM ostane jer ima podesen affinity da se ne smije selit automatski, jer je na njemu asterisk i pozivi malo krckaju kad se seli
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> pa tog eksplicitno admin rucno preseli klikom
<ivoks> mijesas openvswitch i vmware
<ivoks> i to ih mijesas jako lose
<jelly> VDS je dio vmwarea
<ivoks> OVS je switch
<ivoks> VDS je govno
<jelly> wfm
<ivoks> nije ni switch
<ivoks> ni nista
<ivoks> kakav to switch filtrira po defaultu MAC adrese na portu, bez da to mozes ugasiti
<ivoks> kakav to switch zna samo jednu mac adresu po portu?
<ivoks> switch?
<ivoks> govno.
<jelly> mozes mu reci da je fejkanje macova dopusteno
<ivoks> ne mozes
<ivoks> mozes samo ukljuciti promisc mode
<ivoks> sto ga samo cini jos vecim govnom
<ivoks> mozes instalirati plugin
<jelly> a jedna mac adresa po portu je sasvim ok za hrpu upotreba
<ivoks> za koji ce ti vmware reci 'nije podrzano'
<ivoks> jelly: ne za sve. ne za onoliko uporaba za koliko je OVS, najjadniji primjer open source switcha, sposoban
<jelly> tipa mala firma sa 5-500 VM-ova
<ivoks> pogledaj open contrail
<ivoks> opendaylight
<ivoks> itd
<jelly> ivoks: koliko njih moze adminat tudum prek GUI-ja?
<ivoks> opencontrail se samo i moze preko guia
<jelly> i da ne sjebe sustav slucajno nego mora bas namjerno
<ivoks> pogledaj opencontrail
<ivoks> mozes i VDS sjebati slucajno
<ivoks> checkbox tu, checkbox tamo i ne radi
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=xN0rXHD_dqk
<datase> YouTube: Neutron at scale using OpenContrail - 0:10:30 - 1321 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<jelly> naravno, ali ga neces sjebat svakodnevnom operativom
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> neki kufer mi je ostetio roznicu
<Mmike> nist strasno, al' dobio kapi neke i tak
<Mmike> sirili mi zjenice pa nist ne vidim :)
<hbogner> Mmike, to ti je posljedica pornografije :)
<jelly> ne valja spricat guste tekucine u oko
<jelly> --> pajton (~pajton@unaffiliated/pajton) has joined #freenode
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/USCVDNP.jpg ovo sam vec poslao za vikend, jelda
<vileni_> khm
<vileni_> brzi mi internet na mobu nego wifi u hotelu
<vileni_> mozda zato sto imaju wep sa sifrom 12345 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-31
<BotaniCar>  <sasl> failed to login to BotaniCar. # jelly kebilo ? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: zaista, na vmwaretu je sve cvjetic-leptiric, ako imas hardver po specki, istrenirane ljude, visak resursa i ne prevelike zelje. Nabijem ih, kad sam se god primio ozbiljnog posla ili neceg sto nije mainstream samo sam nabijao ticket count. Ono sto mogu pohvaliti, svojedobno im je support bio vrlo ljubazan.
<jelly> BotaniCar: pojma, kad?
<BotaniCar> sinoc, 23:27h
<BotaniCar> A, fakat, to je od jue, oprosti kaj cimam
<jelly> mozda su freenode servisi imali problema, pojma
<BotaniCar> docekalo me kao najdonja linija teksta pa .. 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar, znam da će te zanimati: Otkrivena jedna od posljednjih oaza ex-yu irca :)
<VjetarSaSunca> 370+ ljud trenutno na kanalu
<jelly> od toga 0.5 aktivnih
<jelly> ?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: nisam siguran da sam zainteresiran, sve zene su sad stare i debele, a s deckima si chatam tak-i-tak :) Shalu nastranu, dze ? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: powershell ? Kaj, zakaj, di ucis ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: sve žene su sad stare i debele? Care to explain?
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: nope
<VjetarSaSunca> AkO-Ti-Je-MuZ-OdSuTaN has quit :D
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: de, srca mu zasoljenih! :)
<Mmike> novi chrome vise nema plavi window bar
<VjetarSaSunca> hahaha Mmike  :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Znao sam da će se i tebi dopasti
<VjetarSaSunca> Krstarica
<BotaniCar> Ahaaa, pa sto ne kazes :) 
<BotaniCar> jel ima koga s idolnetovog #marijuana kanala ? Ako ne, rupa je :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: čuj, ima #25+ :p
 * BotaniCar ne gleda kak se spojit' na krstaricu !
<BotaniCar> tA oZeNjEn Sam ! :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ah, imaš i #44+ :p
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: kaj, tamo ekipa dodje pricati kak' je u depri i debela, a i bore su sve dublje ? :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: panika!! " Pokazano je da težina muškarca utječe na promjene u aktivnosti gena u spermijima, koje se dalje mogu prenijeti na potomstvo. "
<BotaniCar> lol
<ivoks> otvorio sam jutarnji.hr i vecernji.hr bez adblocka
<ivoks> ajme koji uzas
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: za depre i tko je kaj danas kuhal je zadužen #chat na ICQ networku po novom
<ivoks> jutarnji.hr bez adblocka... ne vidi se niti jedan naslov vijesti
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: šta si tražio to si i dobio :P
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: probaj net.hr bez adblocka, to je ipak vrh
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: rec' ti meni posteno, kakve su zeMskinej na krstarici ? Ima li to smisla ili moram biti lijep i bogat :)
<Mmike> ivoks: jutarnji je totalno otisao u drek ovim redizajnom (ne sadrzajno, dakako, sadrzajno je bio drek oduvijek)
<Mmike> meni adblock cesto kenja, al' zato /etc/hosts blokira sve :D
<Mmike> nikako samo da si dnsmasq svoj lokalno upalim
<Mmike> e, nego, znate li da ako NetworkManageru u Ubuntuu iskljucite dnsmasq, isti radi vrlo dobro ako ne i odlicno?
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: zapravo sam još novi tamo
<Mmike> doduse, onda VPN ne mozete kroz NetworkManager samo-tako konfigurirati (DNS jebe), ali i tako nitko normalan ne koristi NetworkManager za VPN, right? :D
<BotaniCar> wrong.
<ivoks> ja sam si reinstalirao stroj neki dan
<ivoks> danas ga prvi put koristim
<ivoks> nemam nis
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nedavno sam na Debianu naredio NetworkManageru da čita network/interfaces umjesto da se pravi pametan. FTP transfer rate je porastao sa 30Mbps na mojih maximalnih 200Mbps
<Mmike> ivoks: sto bi? presao na yakety pa pozalio? :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ne vidim kak bi to moglo imat veze
<Mmike> pa ne prolazi promet 'kroz' networkmanager
<Mmike> te, kak mislis - da cita '/etc/network/interfaces'? 
<VjetarSaSunca> debian virtualka
<VjetarSaSunca> sa proftpdom
<VjetarSaSunca> i cuclamo sam od tamo max 30Mbps
<VjetarSaSunca> a server je na gigabitnom linku
<VjetarSaSunca> cuclao*
<VjetarSaSunca> /etc/network/interfaces je bio prazan
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, htio sam se maknuti s btrfsa
<BotaniCar> Online novine su najbolje novine: "6 znakova da nikada necete dobiti povisicu" :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: o linku se brinuo NetworkManager
<Mmike> ivoks: eh, da... iako! Ja na ovom laptopu imam wily kernel, i btrfs radi ok - vec jedno mjesec i pol imam sve LXCove na btrfsu, i nisam nit jednom morao reformatiratai patriciju
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: to nije povezano, rekao bih
<ivoks> radi meni btrfs ok vec dvije godine koliko ga imam
<ivoks> ali dosta je bilo
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: naravno da nije. Kad sam uključio managed opciju u network manageru, ručno napisao /etc/network/interfaces i deleteao vezu "Žičana veza" network managera, te mu rekao da gleda (eth0) u /etc/network/interfaces sve je krenulo max brzinom
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Uopće nije povezano (sic!)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: reci mi da si imao debian s HR suceljem :)O 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: koristim HR interface gdje god mogu
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: :* <3
<VjetarSaSunca> Pa tako i na Debianu i na Win
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: to mi je praxa tamo negdje od kad su izašli Win7, dakle podugo
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: naravno da nije povezano
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ja sam to stalno radio kad sam trosio windowse, jer inace nisam shvacao o cemu mi korisnici pricaju :)
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: i ifupdown i network manager na kraju naprave istu stvar
<ivoks> a sad kako je systemd dosao, i jedan i drugi ce otici u povijest
<ivoks> i voila... networkd
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: jedini problem je sa servisima kad krenem googlati nešto i tražiti određeni service a Win mi ga je preveo na hrvatski :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: zapravo me ne zanima je li povezano, glavno mi je da je sustav doveden u radnu formu.
<BotaniCar> Kak to mislis , a kad ti korisnik dodje i kaze da na plati ( ne sjecam se vise cega) nema neki kurac ? Trebalo mi je pol sata da skuzim da misli na control panel :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: a tebi Mmiketu mogu vjerovati na riječ
<jelly> BotaniCar: glavni alat za pristup vsphere apijima preko CLI-ja je powershell
<ivoks> jer nista drugo ne radi :p
<ivoks> moram reci... navikavam se na gmail
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ipak pričaš BotaniCaru. Misliš naravno na VMWare powershel :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: beskrajno hvala, naravno da sam mislio na onaj drugi - u svjetlu toga da se MS hvali kako je zagrlio i prigrlio ljunax :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: "Upravljačka ploča"? :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: referenciram se na krivo, upravljacka ploca je jos i skuzljiva, ovo je bas bila plata-nekog-kurca :) 
<ivoks> sljedeci korak za microsoft je da owna neku distribuciju
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: slučajno znam, nije mi trebao VMWare Powershell dok nisam krenuo dodavati neposojeće drivere u distribuciju VMWareta
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: bila je ta neka prvotravanjska Å¡ala s M$ i Ubuntuom :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ma kasne, kenonikl je u mom oku novi MS i MS se moze jebat' , onaj winux je sramotno propao onomad, bolje da naprave interoperability,tak da imam isti toolset na svim platformama 
<ivoks> canonical je puno manji od microsofta
<VjetarSaSunca> Ja samo čeakam M$ distru baziranu na recimo RedHatu
<ivoks> microsoft je ovako mali bio samo u 80ima :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ali imate pravi mindset
<VjetarSaSunca> Ako je mogao doći OracleLinux može i MS Linux
<ivoks> sumnjam da ce microsoft ici istim putem kao i oracle
<ivoks> nikad se ne zna
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks Mmike mogao bih testirati vašu teoriju o network manageru, nije da je na stroju išta bitno pa da ne može podnijeti mali downtime
<Mmike> ivoks: zakaj je bilo dosta (btrfs) ?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: kak si rekao network manageru da gleda u /etc/network/interfaces ?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: oni ti nisu dali teoriju vec pobijaju tvoju :) Kak ces probati drugacije ?
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: meni puca kua, glavno da radi
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: kao i sve drugo u network manageru. Rekao sam mu da koristi definiciju eth0 iz network managera. Klikom miša
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: jasno, mene u stvari zanima kak ces debugirat' problem
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: di? kako?
<VjetarSaSunca> O jebemu da ti crtam Mmike ??
<Mmike> pa, zamolio bih te
<VjetarSaSunca> Imaš gore desno ikonicu
<Mmike> imam
<VjetarSaSunca> koja izgleda kao ženski utp
<VjetarSaSunca> i klikneš na nju
<Mmike> meni izgleda malo drugacije jer sam na wirelessu, al' da
<Mmike> lijevi ili desni klik?
<VjetarSaSunca> e sad me jebeš da se logiram na virtualku
<BotaniCar> meni isto izgleda kao dvije strelice, jedna prema gore, druga prema dolje :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> ček
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: btw, koji buruntu je to? xenial?
<ivoks> ako definiras interface u ENI, ne moras u network manageru nista napraviti
<ivoks> NM ce samo ignorirati taj interface
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nije ubuntu već Debian
<BotaniCar> Mmike: debian, afair
<Mmike> ivoks: ja opce niesam znao da mosh NMu rec 'read /etc/netwrok/blatra'
<BotaniCar> ivoks: slab sam s akronimima, kaj je ENI?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa i ne mozes
<Mmike> zato me zanima kaj je on napravio
<ivoks> BotaniCar: /Etc/Network/Interfaces
<BotaniCar> ivoks: :) Thx
<ivoks> mene isto, jer nije trebao nista :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Dakel ovako momci
<VjetarSaSunca> čista instalacija debiana
<VjetarSaSunca> ručno podešeni ip
<VjetarSaSunca> gateway i dns
<VjetarSaSunca> ENI prazan
<ivoks> kako si to rucno podesio ip?
<VjetarSaSunca> NM veli žičana veza
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: "rucno" kroz NM ? 
<ivoks> cek
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ručno sam podesio IP kod instalacije
<ivoks> ti zelis reci da si staticki podesio IP?
<ivoks> ahaaa
<ivoks> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> nema DHCP-a
<ivoks> ako si u instalaciji podesio IP, onda sumnjam da ti je ENI prazan
<VjetarSaSunca> gle, bio je prazan na moje oči
<ivoks> a mozda je novi debian vec presao na networkd
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: znaci, nisi nist konfigurirao u networkmanageru  :)
<ivoks>  /etc/systemd/network/
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike:  Nisam do momenta kad mi je 30Mbps postalo premalo :D
<Mmike> aha, eni je prazan, ali ti je interface konfiguriran u NMu?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislim da debian installer trosi NM za konfiguraciju. 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: cek, srca mu. sad imas nesto u ENI ?
<ivoks> negdje ti je taj IP upisan
<VjetarSaSunca> NM je po instalaciji izmislio link "Žičana veza" prema parametrima instalacije
<Mmike> najdraze mi je kad se super razumijem s ljudima :D
<ivoks> ili u ENI, ili u /etc/systemd/network/ ili u /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: jel' imas sad ista u ENI?
<ivoks> rekao je da nema
<ivoks> tri puta
<VjetarSaSunca> ajmo polako da objasnim kako je išlo redom
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: wrong!
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: nema veze kak je isolo
<Mmike> bitno je kak je sad
<ivoks> 10:31 < VjetarSaSunca> ENI prazan
<ivoks> 10:33 < VjetarSaSunca> gle, bio je prazan na moje oči
<ivoks> i jos negdje prije toga :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si poznat po tome da ne kuzis ljude jer nemas zivaca saslusati - a kad oni frfljaju onda ti pretpostavljas :)
<Mmike> a VjetarSaSunca upravo - frflja :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: tako je bilo po instalaciji dok mi 30Mbps nije postalo premalo
<Mmike> nebitno je kako je bilo po instalaciji
<Mmike> kako je sad?
<Mmike> dal' ti je eni prazan?
<VjetarSaSunca> Onda sam stavio managed opciju u default za NM
<VjetarSaSunca> dodao podatke za eth0 u ENI
<VjetarSaSunca> rebootao
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: cim nesto upises u ENI, NM ignorira taj interface. ne moras u njemu nista konfigurirati
<Mmike> <VjetarSaSunca> Onda sam stavio managed opciju u default za NM <- kako si to napravio?
<VjetarSaSunca> I klikom na ikoicu sam mogao vidjeti trenutnu vezu L
<VjetarSaSunca> I klikom na ikoicu sam mogao vidjeti trenutnu vezu Žičana veza
<VjetarSaSunca> i eth0
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: btw, idem opet auto odklimavat tamo, mozemo opet jest ic :) 
 * ivoks ima samo jedan interface - wlp2s0
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks Mmike /etc/default/NetworkManager
<ivoks> to ni ne postoji na ubuntuu
<VjetarSaSunca> eto :)
<ivoks> jer po defaultu ignorira interface koji je konfiguriran u eni
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> to sve odlazi u povijest
<ivoks> jer dolazi networkd :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: tako je, NM ignorira ako mu ne kažeš suprotno u /etc/default
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: pejstaj kaj imas u tom fajlu
<VjetarSaSunca> ček
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: napises: cat /etc/default/NetworkManager 
<Mmike> i to jebomepasni
<Mmike> networkd ce nas spasiti sve :(
<Mmike> [ifupdown]
<Mmike> managed=false
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: to?
<VjetarSaSunca> pardon /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<ivoks> svasta s tobom
<ivoks> pa daj slozi dvije recenice :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja to , recimo, nemam. Imam : /etc/default/networking
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ispravio sam se :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: da, tesko je ovak :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: aj saj pejstaj taj file
<VjetarSaSunca> [main]
<VjetarSaSunca> plugins=ifupdown,keyfile
<VjetarSaSunca> [ifupdown]
<VjetarSaSunca> managed=true
<BotaniCar> meni je ubuntuJov default ljepsi ( http://jebo.me/pas/7e@raw )
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: utuntu je metro :)
<ivoks> sok od mrkve nije neka sreca
<ivoks> treba puno mrkve :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: probaj s domaćom mrkvom
<ivoks> dobio sam 2dcl od tri mrkve
<ivoks> cini mi se da je vecina dosla od ova dva feferona koje sam ubacio :)
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: eto ti filek
<BotaniCar> mrkva i feferoni ... biljezim. 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: da, to kaj si promjenio nema puno veze s network managerom
<Mmike> tj, nema veze s promjenom brzine
<Mmike> dns=dnsmasq
<Mmike> vish ti to
<Mmike> debian to nema
<Mmike> to je ubuntu zbrljotina
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ha čuj, rebootno sam stroj to bi moglo imat veze :D
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: sastanak, brbnem se
<VjetarSaSunca> oki
<VjetarSaSunca> idem vratit na staro i probat situaciju
<BotaniCar> Saces sve sjebat. Digni jos jedan VM na cisto, da vidis da li ce ti se problem uopce ponoviti. 
<jelly> sigh, Plesk ima cron jobove pisane u phpu.  Ali su zakriptani.
<BotaniCar> jelly: saywhat ! 
<jelly> da ne bi slucajno mogao pogledati unutra i napisati im bug report
<BotaniCar> kriptirani cronjobovi, marvelous.
<jelly> a ak straceas..
<jelly> [pid 19947] write(2, "DEBUGGER DETECTED... Bye!\n", 26DEBUGGER DETECTED... Bye!
<jelly> ) = 26
<jelly> [pid 19947] kill(19941, SIGKILLzsh: killed     strace -ff /usr/local/psa/bin/sw-engine-pleskrun
<BotaniCar> To mi nikad nije na pamet palo, odlicna fora
<jelly> ... i onda: strace -ff env LD_PRELOAD=/home/jelly/libfakeptrace.so /usr/local/psa/bin/sw-engine-pleskrun /usr/local/psa/admin/plib/DailyMaintainance/script.php
<jelly> naime kaj: gdb, strace i ini rade preko ptrace() sistemskog poziva.  Samo jedan debugger se moze zakaciti na process, iduci put ptrace() faila
<BotaniCar> ^^
<jelly> i onda plesk detektira debugger, tak da forka procesić sa strane i sam se na sebe proba zakaciti sa ptrace()
<jelly> ak uspije, znaci da niko drugi ne debagira i ide dalje.  Ak ne uspije, znaci da neko vec vrti debugger, pa se samoubije
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: trenutno imam veći problem. ESXi ne prihvaća root password
<Mmike> jelly: da :) :) :)
<Mmike> jelly: katas-trofa :)
<jelly> https://dustri.org/b/fun-with-ld_preload.html https://blog.silentsignal.eu/2013/12/18/plesk-decryption/
<jelly> ebem ih paranoicne, ko da neko _zeli_ njihov php kod citat osim kad mora
<BotaniCar> ili bilo koji kod :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: kaj velis?
<VjetarSaSunca> mah Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> vmwaret specific
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: nemoj ti meni mah - jel' idemo jest? Ja u 13 moram auto na odklimavanje odvest.
<VjetarSaSunca> password je ok ali je izgleda pao neki servis
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: kaj velim na kaj? Di si jelo prije spominjao?
<VjetarSaSunca> Ne čitam misli još :)
<Mmike> [10:37:59] <Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: btw, idem opet auto odklimavat tamo, mozemo opet jest ic :) 
<Mmike> ne citas ti stosta, vidim ja
<VjetarSaSunca> sorry Mmike 
<Mmike> sorry granted
<Mmike> idemo? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> uzeli su me ivoks i BotaniCar zrende oko network managera nisam vidio
<Mmike> uzeo sam te i ja, al' nit to nisi vidio :D
<VjetarSaSunca> kadkad?
<Mmike> pa u 13 moram bit tamo - ocemo ic probat onaj Chevo's Grill odmah pored? 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Dil!
<Mmike> sto ja volim ic jest :)
<BotaniCar> "<Mmike> sorry granted" # like a pro
<ivoks> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-y-local-resolver
<Mmike> "If the first DNS server fails, *every* DNS resolution will suffer from a ~ 10 second timeout."
<Mmike> worse, if first DNS server says 'NXDOMAIN' or something like it, other servers won't be contacted
<Mmike> al'... i tak u svojoj infrastrukturi imas DNS server, jelda da imas? :D
<BotaniCar> Ziher :) 
<ivoks> zato sam ga i trazio da nadje rjesenje
<ivoks> kako bi imali pametniji MAAS HA
<Mmike> jedino, mislmi da nije tocno da dnsmasq mosh samo preko dbusa kontrolirat
<ivoks> umjesto VIPa izmedju DNSa kako bi izbjegli taj problem
<Mmike> promjenis config file i HUPnes ga
<ivoks> bdp isao gore 2,7%
<ivoks> You have been unsubscribed from the drbd-dev mailing list
<ivoks> long overdue :)
<ivoks> vidi ti vraga
<ivoks> CA kupuje 6 novih aviona
<ivoks> samo nekako ne vjerujem u isplativosti novih hubova koje zele pokrenuti; sarajevo, pristina, tirana, skoplje
<Mmike> kak ne, pa tirana je novi centar za
<Mmike> nesto sigurno je :)
<Mmike> ivoks: 2.7% u odnosu na kaj?
<Mmike> prosli kvartal ili godinu?
<ivoks> isti kvartal prosle godine
<Mmike> HRVATSKO gospodarstvo u prvom tromjesečju poraslo je za realno 2,7 posto, u odnosu na isto razdoblje prošle godine
<Mmike> znaci, 2.7% u godnu dana
<Mmike> znaci da treba oko 25 godina da se bdp zdupla
<Mmike> znaci - katastrofa
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<ivoks> rijec je o prvom kvartalu
<ivoks> koji je uvijek najlosiji
<ivoks> pricekaj 3. kvartal; ljeto i to
<Mmike> pa nema veze
<ivoks> ima
<Mmike> nah, nema :)
<ivoks> 1. kvartal je uvijek najlosiji
<ivoks> post-bozicna kriza
<ivoks> slabija potrosnja
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/p720x720/13239963_10156929288815156_1153643451480638015_n.jpg?oh=83c69533e69429545def3488d52c8468&oe=57D1FA62 # ce da umrem od smijanja :)
<ivoks> ono sto veseli je struktura rasta
<ivoks> izvoz
<Mmike> kakve to veze ima, ivoks?
<Mmike> i dalje ce mu trebat 25 godina da se zdupla
<ivoks> koje tocno?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pa to je ocekivano, pogledaj strukturu firmi koje izvoze. Privatni sektor i dalje vuce i za sebe i za ostale. 
<Mmike> pa to kja je to samo prvi kvartqal
<ivoks> Mmike: uopce nije nemoguce da rast BDP-a bude 5% na kraju godine
<ivoks> ovo je samo prvi kvartal
<Mmike> super, i to znaci da je ce mu onda trebati 20 godina da se zdupla?
<Mmike> ili 18?
<ivoks> rast u kvartalu u kojem nista ne raste
<Mmike> 14.21 godina, pardon
<Mmike> znas ti koliko je 14 godina? :)
<ivoks> 14 godina da se podupla BDP nije lose
<ivoks> zadnji put mu je trebalo 70 godina da se podupla
<ivoks> (karikiram)
<ivoks> veci problem je sto oni koje ganjamo - brze rastu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 14g je 3 i po izborna ciklusa, goli kurac u zivotnom vijeku jedne zemlje. Ono sto mene zanima je kad ce BDP doci do tocke da se iz njega moze isplatiti kamata na dug bezo dodatnog zaduzivanja u tu svrhu
<BotaniCar> U cemu pak rast nije toliko bitan, koliko struktura potrosnje
<ivoks> upravo tako
<ivoks> netko ce pogledati BDP hrvatske 2000. i 2005. i reci - evo, poduplao se
<ivoks> poduplao se drek
<ivoks> posudili smo lovu za autoceste
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nikad
<BotaniCar> Mmike: oprosti, imao sam diskonekt, kaj nikad ? 
<Mmike> nitko se, naime, ne trudi isplatiti dug
<Mmike> eventualno se trude povoljnije se ponovo zaduziti
<BotaniCar> Aha, to, kak ne ? Trude e podici jos kredita da plate kamate jer nakon kaj sve potrose na neradne tjedne i pickematerine u proracunu nema 
<Mmike> i nadaju se valjda da ce do 2050te ili 2100te nestati nafte ili da ce se desiti population overflow i da game over
<BotaniCar> :) đ
<Mmike> jer, game over je inetitable
<Mmike> inevitable!
<ivoks> zato treba stat na loptu
<BotaniCar> daj nemoj, cit'o sam tebe, Bobu i Knighta na FB :) Odjebite
<ivoks> i smanjiti potrosnju da bi se dug poceo vracati
<ivoks> a to je bolno
<ivoks> i ne moze se napraviti za 4 godine
<BotaniCar> Isti ste k'o "past ce nam nebo na glavu" ekipa. Uvijek nam je kraj svijeta bio iza ugla
<BotaniCar> ( ovo je islo mmiketa, jel )
<ivoks> prva vlada koje se odluci za to past ce s vlasti za 6 mjeseci jer ce se ljudi pobuniti
<ivoks> btw
<ivoks> https://www.mises.ca/the-economy-of-titos-yugoslavia-delaying-the-inevitable-collapse/
<ivoks> ima lijepi dijagram rasta yuge i okolnih zemalja
<ivoks> svi kretali iz istih pozicija
<BotaniCar> ivoks: a ono, mozemo iscenirati neki rat i devastaciju da anuliramo sve  prednosti/hendikepe :)
<BotaniCar> Samo kaj se meni ne puca po nikom :)
<BotaniCar> *skoro nikom 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, lijepo je lik u onom videu objasnio :) malo je dug video, al' to je cinjenica
<Mmike> o misljenjima mozemo razgovarati, o cinjenicama nemamo kaj :) takve su kakve jesu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: cinjenice se interpretiraju, same po sebi ne rade nista. Bila je cinjenica do nedavno da smo na rubu atomskog rata, pa drek.
<ivoks> nece biti nikakav overpopulation
<BotaniCar> mislim da je filmic stavljao naglasak na pomanjkanje energije, sto mi je priglupo - nauka ne stoji na mjestu.
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> filmic sam objasnjava brojeve
<Mmike> nist vise
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas vremena za TLDR, gledao sam taj filmic prije, nemrem ga opet gledati na poslu, ocito se ne sjecam dobro.
<ivoks> ne mozes gledati samo brojeve
<ivoks> ima jedan lik koji ima par dobrih videa
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UbmG8gtBPM
<datase> YouTube: OVERPOPULATED -  BBC Documentary - 0:59:15 - 237635 views - 1680 likes / 92 dislikes
<ivoks> broj novorodjene djece se smanjuje
<ivoks> percepcija nije u skladu s realnoscu
<Mmike> ivoks: nece, naravno, jer ce se priroda pobrinuti da ga ne bude :) na ovaj ili onaj nacin
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> vise nemrem vrtit 2 amulet testa od jednom na stroju
<ivoks> ima lik jedan sketch s majmunom
<ivoks> gdje je pokazao da majmun ima bolju percepciju o broju novorodjene djece u 3. svijetu nego li britanci
<ivoks> recimo, sto mislis koliko u prosjeku djece ima obitelj u bangladesu?
<ivoks> Mmike: 'overpopulation' je vec bila zakazana za 1890
<ivoks> Mmike: pa onda za 1970
<ivoks> i tak... svako malo
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ma di se broj rodjene djece smanjuje?
<Mmike> u hrvatskoj, da
<Mmike> i u bosni :)
<ivoks> svuda
<ivoks> nemoj brkat populaciju s brojem novorodjene djece
<ivoks> kako stvari stoje, broj ljudi na zemlji ce se smanjivati za 30ak godina
<ivoks> zato sve zemlje imaju problema s mirovinskim sustavom
<ivoks> evo, 10ak minuta
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT_CxJfFgh0
<datase> YouTube: Over Population is a Myth - 0:10:22 - 80554 views - 949 likes / 636 dislikes
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITER#Participants
<Mmike> wo, nisam znao da i .hr sudjeluje
<ivoks> sudjelujemo i u velikom sudaracu
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj je ovo?
<Mmike> 'it is a myth, do the math'
<Mmike> to k'o da gledam od crkve video di pise 'god is real, look for the evidence'
<Mmike> tvrde da svi ljudi na zemlji koji danas zive bi mogli zivjeti u kucama sa dvoristem i da to sve stane u povrsinu koju zauzima drzava texas ?
<Mmike> zato kaj - su oni tak rekli?
<Mmike> (ovo je prve 3 minute)
<ivoks> Mmike: pogledaj prvi film koji ssam stavio
<ivoks> Mmike: traje 60 minuta
<ivoks> Mmike: i ima sve objasnjeno
<Mmike> nemrem to sad
<Mmike> ovaj drugi sam odustao
<ivoks> ili ako hoces
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTznEIZRkLg
<datase> YouTube: Hans Rosling: Global population growth, box by box - 0:10:16 - 643240 views - 4619 likes / 169 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nadam se da paziš na vrijeme :D
<ivoks> ili https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUwS1uAdUcI
<datase> YouTube: Hans Rosling: Debunking third-world myths with the best stats you've ever seen - 0:20:36 - 846276 views - 4747 likes / 116 dislikes
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: da, fakat
<Mmike> pazim, patim se s amulet testovima i pajtonom3
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: možda bi ipak trebao krenuti :)
<BotaniCar> navuci amulet koji stiti od pretilosti i kreni ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne postoji to, pitaj PAVa :)
<BotaniCar> Onda ti amjuleti ne valjaju :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: vidjet ćeš ti svoj amulet oko pasa za jedno pet godina :p
<ivoks> o
<ivoks> iskon nudi 30mbps/5mbps kod mene
<ivoks> konacno
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: koje si ti godiste, bajice ? Naime, pokazuje se po malo i sad 
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> ivoks: stigo dslam
<BotaniCar> Ovi moji devovi su pre jaki, imam dva dns aliasa "server1" i "1server" koji pokazuju na isti web app, ako pridjes preko jednog aliasa radi, preko drugog aliasa se samo nacrta sucelje, ali funkcionalnosti ne rade :)
<ivoks> jelly: \o/
<ivoks> narucujem
<ivoks> samo ne pise jel to flat rate
<jelly> ivoks: os da ti popunim podatke pa dijelimo 300kn :-D
<ivoks> jelly: mozes ih i uzeti :)
<ivoks> biz unlimited
<jelly> da se ne bi prodavao za 300kn ;-)
<jelly> to je za zapit
<ivoks> eto, mozemo i to
<SilverSpace> ivoks: koja je cijena iskon 30/5 
<ivoks> 200kn na dvije godine
<ivoks> brijem da je tu jos i +PDV
<ivoks> Cijene su bez PDV-a.
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> to je samo internet
<jelly> ah, to je vjerojatno naked vdsl preko ht-ove infrastrukture
<jelly> dakle nije stigo dslam
<ivoks> internet i telefon, da
<SilverSpace> ovi moji internet tv i telefon 30/5 za 250kn
<ivoks> jelly: znaci, i dalje sve ostaje po istom :/
<obrut> jebote s tim tv uslugama je fakat sranje, onak, odlucis se uzet nesto jer ti je recimo neki kanal zanimljiv, a onda ga pederi izbace iz paketa
<obrut> sad su ovi HT papci izbacili eurosport1/2 s maxtva
<obrut> nije da imam maxtv, al sam htio kod staraca pogledat nesto, a ono kita
<jelly> ivoks: a gle, to sto ide prek postojece ht infrastrukture te zapravo ne briga ako mozes dobit propisanih 70% od kupljenih 30/5
<SilverSpace> da nonstom sa tv programima nesto muljaju 
<jelly> bah, "Za provjeru dostupnosti potrebno je unijeti glavni T-Com broj. "
<jelly> ivoks: koji nije onaj na initovoj stranici 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: znam Å¡ta govorim. Ja sam '70
<jelly> vise ne ide amulet oko pojasa, sad su tregeri? :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: "hlače više ne spadaju" :D
<jelly> #onokad skripta sa "prije 30 dana" generira datum 2016-23-44 
<jelly> s/sa/za/
<obrut> dobra skripta :)
<obrut> malo racuna s krivom bazom, al eto :)
<hbogner> jel to star trek datum neki :D
<jelly> too_old = time.strftime('%M/%d/%y', time.localtime(time.time() - 86400 * KEEPDAYS))
<jelly> sending too old date of 44/23/16
<jelly> a trebalo je malo m malo d veliko Y
<obrut> %m
<ivoks> jelly: da, vlasnik tcom linije je netko drugi
<ivoks> jelly: i to me i muci, ja zelim racun na moju firmu, ali to nije moguce
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: sunac ti prorocki poljubim :)
<ivoks> jelly: skripta?
<ivoks> date --date='30 days ago'
<ivoks> sta ce ti skripta? :)
<BotaniCar> file date je za ku*ac referenca kak god okrenes. ja imam proces u kojem radim backupe, pa se nakon nekog vremena micu u "slow" arhivu, kod micanja se sjebe file date, i onda skripta koja brise ... donese krive zakljucke. Na kraju sam slozio da mi referenca bude datum u nazivu datoteke. 
<jelly> ivoks: to nije jedino Å¡to ista radi :-)
<jelly> to sad sam ručno date -d '38 days ago' +%m/%d/%Y i onda to pejstao 10-ak puta, sad mi se više ne da...
<ivoks> jebemti systemd
<ivoks> ntp-server mi se vise nece pokrenuti
<ivoks> a timesyncd ne radi
<ivoks> i vec sam neko vrijeme 5min u proslosti
<jelly> imam CLI za backup softver koji je tak napravljen da a) flusha input pa nemreš pipeat sve unaprijed b) hoće terminal c) traži username i password i onda ne sakrije password sa ekrana
<BotaniCar> c) !!
<ivoks> lako sto ne sakrije s ekrana
<jelly> i onda... expect
<ivoks> ima bisernih programa koji ne sakriju iz ps outputa :)
<jelly> ok, ovi sakriju
<jelly> al ono, moram pazit da neko iza mene ne vidi sys password za oracle bazu (ekvivalent root za mysql)
<ivoks> idem se doma prebaciti
<jelly> ivoks: a trenutni vlasnik je osoba ili obrt ili doo?  Probat cu pitat prodaju sto se moze iskemijati.
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<Vlado9A> :)
<ivoks> jelly: trenutni vlasnik koristi tcom liniju i tcom broj, a ja bi koristio svoj broj i dobivao taj racun
<ivoks> jelly: ne moze se nista napraviti
<ivoks> vec sam imao razgovore s njima
<ivoks> patka
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/05/study-that-found-cell-phones-cause-cancer-in-rats-is-riddled-with-red-flags/
<jelly> ivoks: onda nema nego uvesti drugu liniju
<ivoks> jelly: preko tcoma?
<jelly> bilo koga
<BotaniCar_> kak volim kad si odobrim dva repoa koji se vole poklat' na stroju 
<BotaniCar_> java-1.8.0-openjdk-1.8.0.77-0.b03.el7_2.x86_64 # lele :) 
<jelly> 77?
<jelly> to zvuci staro
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/uniladmag/videos/2284477368241976/
<ivoks> dobar
<BotaniCar_> jelly, kaj u repou, to na serveru :) 
<jelly> 1.8.0.91-0.b14.el7_2.x86_64 u redhatu
<BotaniCar_> hurr durr, na drugom serveru i meni nudi 1.8.0.91-0.b14.el7_2 nesche je sjebato, hvala ! 
<BotaniCar_> vaj prvi je centos 5, mozda zato malo kasni :) 
<BotaniCar_> updating 133/403 , bit ce da dugo nije diran :) 
<Mmike> BARRAD DURR HURR
<Mmike> jel' mogu nekak AWS konzolu dat jos nekom useru
<Mmike> tak da obojica imamo ista prava?
<obrut> BotaniCar_: ja sam odustao od tih paketiranih java, skinem arhivu, otpakiram i vozi misko
<jelly> obrut: i onda se patchira nikad, pa ni tad
<obrut> kak ne :)
<obrut> skine nova, otpakira i prelinka :)
<jelly> automatski?
<obrut> nemoj sad pretjerivat :)
<jelly> ili bolje pitanje... redovno?
<obrut> iako, dalo bi se i to napravit
<jelly> dalo bi se, to se onda zove paketni sustav :-)
<obrut> kad izadje nova verzija tu i tamo se upgradea :)
 * jelly s tugom gleda na produkcijski sustav na kojem developeri vec 2 godine nemoj vremena potvrditi radi li s novijom javom
<jelly> ne-ma-ju
<obrut> mi jos malo pa cemo sve izmigrirati na zadnju javu i full nove app server
<obrut> e
<obrut> ima par sustava koji su na prastaroj javi i na prastarom glassfishu, bojim ih se pogledat da se ne skrse, al zacudo, rade bez problema vec godinama
<jelly> blago vama
<jelly> pred malo vremena sam krpao sustav vidljiv na mrezi koji radi na javi 1.6
<jelly> instaliralu customer-only oracle 1.6 javu jer vise nema javnih zakrpi
<jelly> in hindsight, bilo bi bolje da sam pustio strgano, ovako nikad nece upgradeat
<obrut> ovo nase je srecom nedostupno direktno izvana
<obrut> jao, bas ok aranzman... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYUbbtCij_8
<datase> YouTube: (Pink Floyd) Goodbye Blue Sky - Gabriella Quevedo - 0:02:21 - 324514 views - 6374 likes / 40 dislikes
<tonil> dobra večer
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/komentari-it-vijesti/dijamant-tvrdi-dijamanta/239813.aspx
<tonil> raos :,)
<jelly> je jos ziv? :-)
<tonil> jelly, ?
<jelly> je, ziv je
<tonil> jesi mu vidio komentar, vrh
<jelly> ne pise kak se ko zove
<tonil> ccc http://www.bug.hr/forum/user/danen/92683.aspx
<tonil> VjetarSaSunca, koji server koji channel?
<tonil> :(
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-01
<tonil> Guten Morgen
<tonil> Was ist los?
<tonil> etwas Interessantes passiert?
<tonil> brajo moj mrtvi ste ko zapadno rimsko carstvo petstote 
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡
<jelly> http://goatops.com/
<jelly> njam njam http://i.imgur.com/qPhwb5c.gifv
<hbogner> jelly, :D
<tonil> lol
<tonil> http://imgur.com/a/jVE32
<tonil> zajebani igrači https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw9HjcN1aj4
<datase> YouTube: Kookaburra vs Human vs Kookaburra - 0:00:14 - 47717 views - 221 likes / 3 dislikes
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqir1T1Eb8 vremeplov 
<datase> YouTube: Denis & Denis - Program tvog kompjutera (1984., stereo) - 0:04:12 - 2278913 views - 4821 likes / 98 dislikes
<tonil> cekam da stoja i goca tarzan naprave moderan cover u skladu sa današnjim trendom,
<tonil> https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13346797_10206394280202821_6062316111284725783_n.jpg?oh=a84b41a2f9fa04ea7f5e6e19301a699e&oe=57D4DFD3
<tonil> obrut, dslam planovi za splitsko dalmatinsku zupaniju?
<tonil> imas kakav nacrt
<Mmike> HAJDUCI!
<tonil> *Ajduci!
<tonil> pitomi smo sad čekamo da se turska plemena osokole, a zazelili smo se i talijana i njemaca
<jelly> hmm https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01A6X4LXC/ 
<tonil> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2ejgxc_crni-gruja-epizoda-2-ajduci_shortfilms
<jelly> na amazon.com ima jos boljih solarnih punjača sa ugrađenom baterijom, al 18V 2.2A bi trebalo biti dosta za tipičan laptop
<tonil> hahaha na hrt1 pričaju o hrani-smeću koje na dolazi iz njemačke i ostalih sila te se preprodaje u lidla,kauflanda i ostalim klosarskim centrima
<tonil> nam
<obrut> tonil: vjerojatno negdje postoje planovi, al nije u mojoj domeni
<tonil> bi li barem mogao raspitati za okolicu sinja
<tonil> jer po zakonu sljedeće godine morati će drugačije igrati
<tonil> sta se tiče ovih proizvoda iz njemacke, zimbabew,congo,botwswana i croatia su im glavni uvoznici, iako sam cuo da bocvana mijenja politiku
<obrut> tonil: kakav zakon ? sta ?
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/hakom-nova-pravila-operatore-prava-korisn/152712.aspx
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<Mmike> jelly: vish vish, zanimljivo
<obrut> znaci dace ljudima da raskinu ugovore :)
<Mmike> skroz zanimljivo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: preko palca, kad logiras spore querye, koliko spore uzims kao najmanju mjeru? Ja sam stavio 100ms, jel to pre dugo ?
<jelly> obrut: ili da spuste cijenu ako imas manje od 70% brzine
<tonil> ili da prestanemo uvoziti smeće iz njemacke i da se ko normalni svijet ne trujemo
<jelly> ko ima para i sad može kupovati kvalitetno, ko nema, nema baš izbora
<BotaniCar> junk food trumps hunger
<jelly> zabraniti uvoz iz samo jedne države ne bi služilo ničemu
<tonil> jelly, a gdje
<jelly> osimdobivanju sankcija od EU
<tonil> ma ko jebe eu
<tonil> zato jer imamo 4 ducana od ratnih profitera nastalih 91 a ostalo su njemacki centri sa junk foodom nulte kategorije
<jelly> pitaj obitelj koja ima 6kkn prihoda mjesečno ili manje, dal bi pristali da im je hrana 20% skuplja a kvalitetnija
<tonil> a slusaj jos su 2003 je ketchup i majoneza valjali a kruh kostao 4 kn a sad 9
<BotaniCar> tonil: kakve to veze ima s prethodnom temom ? :) 
<BotaniCar> i 90 je super95 kostao 3 kune 
<BotaniCar> a pljuge 5
<BotaniCar> Reci da hoces bruto placu i punu zaposlenost, da te ceo svet razume :) 
<tonil> ne ne ne
<tonil> ne  razumis me
<BotaniCar> Zaista ne
<tonil> hocu uzet kvalitetnu hranu kao prije 15 godina
<tonil> pitanje je gdje?
<BotaniCar> Pa, mozers, plati
<BotaniCar> imas ducana s zdravom hranom ( bar po zagrebu) u svakom kvartu
<jelly> na placu, i od provjerenih OPG-a
<BotaniCar> Imas i stranica kao "mali tavan" gdje se mozes s OPGovima dogovoriti 
<tonil> e vidis toga vamo u republici vlaskoj nema
<BotaniCar> imas vise necina nego devedesete
<BotaniCar> Onda otvori jedan
<obrut> sto se tice povrca, sam si posadi i nebas problema s kvalitetom :)
<jelly> al onda jedes ono sto je sezonsko, onda je kila mesa je 60-80kn, i trosis 2 sata dnevno na kupovinu i pripremu
<BotaniCar> Ako bilo tko unutar 500m ima monsanto sjeme, onda zaista nemas problema :) 
<obrut> moj grunt je dosta izoliran :)
<tonil> haha njemacka hrana skuplja u ceskoj nego u izvornoj zemlji
<BotaniCar> obrut: os' mi prodavat' marihuanu ? :) 
<obrut> :P
<BotaniCar> Rekreativnu, ne medicinsku ! Da mi ne zeznes postotak zabavne_tvari :) 
<tonil> koji ste vi amateri kao da vam je 15 godina 
<obrut> to je ona onom drugom, izoliranijem gruntu :) gdje je kuruza :)
<BotaniCar> Sviovdje imaju bar 15g 
<jelly> ukupno
<jelly> BotaniCar: staža?
<BotaniCar> jelly: bas neki dan razmisljam, u nekoj od bivsih drzava bi vec imali uvijeta za prijevremenu mirovinu :)
<obrut> pa ja bome imam oko 15g staza
<BotaniCar> Tko nema :) 
<BotaniCar> Dzaba nam, nista od peMzije :)
<obrut> zato se i pocinjem vise bavit poljoprivredom sa strane, trebace od neceg i zivjet :)
<BotaniCar> ++
<tonil> lol
<obrut> bas sam prosli vikend bio na gruntu, bome primilo se sve, prezivjelo mraz
<Mmike> Hans Rosling je totalno kul lik :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nije, meni je 100ms neki default... pa onda vidis kaj se desava
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja cesto smanjim i na 10ms, pa pustim sat-dva, pa onda napadnem s nekim analizatorom (pt-query-digest ili pgbadger)
<rut> obrut na terasi se bavis poljoprivredom :P
<obrut> nemam terasu :P
<rut> ono 2 taglina :P
<rut> *teglina
<rut> joj da je meni tu kuca na selu negdje i volje .. pa jedno par praseta .. par kokica .. i jedna dvije milface koje bi se brinule za to
<rut> sta uzet .. za po doma a mozda i za nesto ozbiljnije : ovo http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/r11e2hnd-80211bgn-minipciexpress-dual-chain-p-581.html
<rut> ili http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/r11e5hnd-80211an-minipciexpress-dual-chain-p-584.html
<jelly> rut: pa kupi, to jeftino (osim milfača)
<obrut> ma moze se i milfaca nac za ok pare
<rut> a ko ce radit ? pa nebi ja radio :) 
<jelly> zasto ne
<rut> zivina bi pokrepala pored milfaca
<obrut> pa milface ce radit na poslju, ranit te kokosi i to... ti ces lezat  u hladu pod drvetom, pit pivu, gledat ih kak rade i tu i tamo uvatit koju za sisu kad ti donesu novu pivu
<obrut> /sposlju/polju/
<jelly> to je tak bilo u starom sistemu...
<rut> obrut mislis da takve vole radit na selu ? ne vole ni u gradu :)
<rut> jelly mozda ako tcom dofura optiku do kuce na selu .. ja vise na zicu nejdem 
<jelly> op zica zica zica
<obrut> trese mi se uticnica...
<jelly> optika tika tika / svira mi se harmonika?
<rut> ma trese vam se ..
<rut> morat cu opet korisnicku gnjavit ... sad nisu rute u pitanju .. sad je zasto mi brzina skace 12-19MB/s
<rut> a imam samo 100mbit
<rut> :)))
<Mmike> de je vileni?
<Mmike> ozenio se, i sta sad, game over?
<jelly> tako radi jednostavni i/ili nepostojeci QoS
<jelly> tak ja imam limit na switchu 500Mbps da ne zakrcim uplink, pa opet prvih 30 sekundi ide 90MB/s
<tonil> jbote zivot
<tonil> http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/tooway-lite-za-privatne-osobe-p-600.html
<rut> ih .. pa sto bi sa time doma .. :) .. tolko mi ni komp nemoze gutat
<tonil> brze neg moj kucni
<rut> http://pastebin.com/vFyyTmHt
<tonil> i jeftiniji
<tonil> meni nije jasno zasto tcom u hrvatskoj uopce postoji
<tonil> ne bi trebao postojati 
<tonil> uopce
<rut> tonil a sto je sa prometom .. pa 8g potrosis kad si reko keks i onda ides na isdn :P
<obrut> tonil: u kojem kontekstu tcom ne bi trebao postojat ? :)
<obrut> ne samo da spucas promet zacas, ni 'ping' nije bas neka sreca preko toga
<obrut> to je super ak zivis u zabiti, a neophodne su ti stvari poput maila
<obrut> i tu i tamo probrowsas nesto
<tonil> u tom da ga treba izbrisati sa karte,nacionalizirati infrastrukturu, a menagment u zg sa 3 kombija uskoka i 2 blindirana sedana SOA-e po hitnom postupku u remetinec
<rut> pa nema takve zabiti u HR da tcom nemoze putem gsm-a dati isto ako i ne bolje od toga prek satelita
<obrut> tonil: ne treba tcom nego one koji su izvrsili privatizaciju
<obrut> i poklonili tcomu svu infrastrukturu...
<BotaniCar> ^^^^^
<obrut> i tak, dosla anketa o zadovoljstvu zaposlenika... ovaj put sam s gustom ispunio
<BotaniCar> Kaj , otkaz si dao ? :D
<obrut> pa skoro
 * BotaniCar drzi fige da se pretvori u "jesam" iz dobrog razloga
<rut> obrut pa kakve to imate seminare sto moraju iskonovi djelatnici ici slusat .. neke gluposti o stresu .. i takva sranja 
<BotaniCar> Svi zaduzili pilates lopte , ulje za masazu i smjernice o izbjegavanju seksualnog uznemiravanja kolegica :)
<rut> mislim stvarno .. eto kak se lova mulja i trosi .. na takva sranja .. 
<obrut> rut: pa svake godine ima tih nekih edukacija, nista cudno
<rut> i sad ti sjedi tamo od 9-17 i slusaj te gluposti .. 
<obrut> BotaniCar: glede seksualnog uznemiravanja kolegica, jucer je jedna nakon posla isla doma u onak, poprilicno kratkim hlacicama...
<obrut> rut: ja se ne prijavljujem na takve pizdarije i otkantavam ih :)
<rut> jedino sto kaze lega koji je bio MILFAca je stani pani .. za past oci .. 
<BotaniCar> obrut: jesi ju pljusnuo po guzi i rekao joj da malo misli na druge ? Usput, radi u prodaji, jel da da radi ? :D
<rut> muffin . ta sigurno ne provlaci optiku :P
<rut> mozda navlaci kozicu :P
 * BotaniCar se ugrize za jezik :) 
<rut> nekom direktoru odjela :)
<dodobas> A2
<tonil> mda
<rut> ima tu u OS jedna . voditeljica bila za ove szk .. pa ju prasio neki iznad a naisao muz par sati ranije kuci :) 
<rut> sad vise nije voditeljica :)
<BotaniCar> A ni udata :) 
<rut> ni to :)
<tonil> znajuc takve sada radi u osiguranju ili banci
<BotaniCar> Da ima pravde, sad bi napisao da placa muzu alimentaciju 
<rut> pa i dalje radi u tcomu al .. vise nije gore vec dolje :) .. 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly> rut: nisam bio ni na kakvom seminaru o struesu, nit me zvalo
<SilverSpace> radni narode
<jelly> o cem pricas
<rut> jelly bili tu ovi iz OS . 
<rut> jelly al njih malo pa mozda zato :)
<BotaniCar> $firma ZG crew know no stress, they be ones making mess ! 
<BotaniCar> Upisao sam umjesto "locate foo" "lacoste foo". Idem pit chaj. 
<rut> previse gledas u susjedni stol :P
<rut> ;)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: kakav te sad caj spopao :)
<BotaniCar> Moj Miro, nekaj me zuch jucer piknula , pa danaas necu kavu
<obrut> BotaniCar: ne radi u prodaji ! u razvoju je :)
<BotaniCar> o-m-g 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: ah kakencich 
<SilverSpace> rekoh ti ja da trebas kod mene navratiti na pivo :)
<jelly-home> obrut: jel ti možeš do http://intranet07/hr-HR/Bulletin/WeeklyMenu/Documents/Vukovarska.pdf
<jelly-home> neš su potrgali, i najbitnija stranica na intranetu mi ne radi
<jelly-home> (ne vidim Å¡ta ima za jesti)
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: jos ne znas kaj ces jesti ? 
<BotaniCar> muahahaha
<SilverSpace> kako zvoni antivirusni na frendovom lapu 
<SilverSpace> katastrofa
<SilverSpace> ljudi nisu normalni 
<jelly-home> zanimljivo, EL7 skoro uopce nema perla instaliranog, mora se doinstalirat perl-core za standardni set modula
<ivoks> ja znam kaj cu jesti
<ivoks> s obzirom da sam u pizzeriji na plazi
<ivoks> :D
<obrut> jelly-home: mogu :)
<jelly-home> pizzu sa jadranskom tunom?
<SilverSpace> uh od kad nisam jeo dobru pizzu
<jelly-home> obrut: daj ga stavi nekam, web mejl DCC (nemoj DCC)
<ivoks> iako, moram priznati da je u zagrebu ljepse vrijeme
<jelly-home> za sad
<jelly-home> a za tjedan dana ce u zg biti prevruce
<ivoks> a bezveze
<ivoks> sutra i u petak kisa ovdje
<obrut> jelly-home: http://88.198.178.60/stuff/Vukovarska.pdf
<jelly-home> obrut: alzo na koji IP se vama rezolva intranet07 ?
<obrut> mi cemo na ekonomiju na klopu... ak prezivim put do menze
<obrut> tolika je koncentracija komada da cak i mene ruznog snimaju
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: mozda te od nekud poznaju :)
<SilverSpace> sam se ti ne sijecas
<obrut> pa znalo se dogadjat :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> pogotovo u srednjoj nakon tuluma po djackim domovima
<obrut> idem u skolu, a zenske iz doma u klaicevoj masu i pozdravljaju (sto znaci dobro) ili se smiju (sto znaci lose)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: ++++ 
<SilverSpace> toliko virusa i ostali sranja vec dugo nisam vidio 
<SilverSpace> cak mi srusi i aviru 
<SilverSpace> pa kaj ljudi rade
<SilverSpace> i jos mu to poslovno racunalo 
<VjetarSaSunca> KB3155768 Firewall service freezes and crashes if the firewall logging is enabled in Windows
<VjetarSaSunca> pa jebemu!
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: kaj je to ?
<SilverSpace> nadojeb windoze
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: patch za win
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: no rantam jer mi nije jasno više stvari oko toga.
<VjetarSaSunca> Ovo je iz May 2016 Rollupa
<VjetarSaSunca> za Win 8.1 i Win 2012 R2.
<VjetarSaSunca> pa nije 2012 R2 novi os da tek sad krpaju ovakvu kenjaru
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj ti velis na utrku, nisam te uspio vidjet od onda :)
<tonil1> obrut, dobro je i kad se smiju, proće ih humor kad vide stojka
<tonil1> onda nastaje horror
<SilverSpace> Mmike: monako?
<SilverSpace> meni je monako uvijek suhoparan 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koja druga
<Mmike> da, i meni
<Mmike> al' mi je ova bila bas ok
<Mmike> ono, bas bas bas ok
<Mmike> dobro da je pala kisa
<Mmike> i steta kaj su sjebali australca
<SilverSpace> da ova je imala malo uzbudenja
<Mmike> "Red bull - screwing up Australian drivers since 2010" :D
<SilverSpace> inace ne volim tu utrku
<Mmike> i opet se pokazalo kakav je hamilton - car
<Mmike> koliko god da je napuhani uobrazenko
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma dobro imao je on i srece u monaku
<Mmike> da, sreca mu je bila to sto su sjebali riciarda
<ivoks> a di je vettel?
<ivoks> :D :D
<ivoks> ostao bez pile, pa nestao?
<ivoks> daj, zezas me
<ivoks> raikkonen je bolji od njega
<ivoks> pa kaj je taj ziv jos?
<ivoks> Verstappen!
<ivoks> kaj mu to sin?
<Mmike> gle ovog :)
<ivoks> bome je :)
<ivoks> pa ja mislim da se kimi jos i natjecao sa josom :)
<ivoks> o da, je :)
<ivoks> a drek, nije :)
<ivoks> kak sam lud :)
<ivoks> tri godine su se poklopili
<ivoks> ah, nostalgija
<ivoks> gerhard berger :D
<ivoks> koja lakrdija s migovima
<ivoks> dajte kupite grippene i vozi
<ivoks> Dva motora koja se nalaze u MiG-ovima 21 koje je Hrvatska kupila u Ukrajini nepoznatog su porijekla. Odnosno, serijski brojevi na motorima ne odgovaraju brojevima koji su navedeni u popratnoj dokumentaciji koju je ukrajinski zavod Ukrspecexport predao Ministarstvu obrane, doznaje Jutarnji list. 
<ivoks> Godine 2003. trupovi i motori aviona prodani su ukrajinskom zavodu Ukrspecexport koji ih je očito kupio radi dijelova. Što se dalje s njima događalo, nije poznato. Prema neslužbenim informacijama, najvjerojatnije je riječ o trupovima aviona koje je Bugarska službeno prijavila NATO savezu da ih je uništila. Tako ostaje pitanje kako su oni prodani u Ukrajinu. Prema podacima koje ima USKOK, u prodaji 
<ivoks> je posredovala jedna bugarska tvrtka, no bugarske vlasti nemaju nikakve podatke o toj tvrtki. Navodno nema nikakvog pisanog traga o njoj.
<ivoks> issati :D
<ivoks> santa barbara
<tonil1> nije santa barabara vec bugarska mafija od koje se tresu gaće i turskim milijunašima 
<tonil1> a brat bratu i bolje da smo bez tih "aviona"
<tonil1> ionako ubijaju babe po polju koje kopaju njive
<tonil1> da je koji dio pogodio moju kad je kopala uz cetinu brajo osa u ruke ne bi letio ni 20 sekundi vise
<BotaniCar> Zamisljam te kako ulijeces u Lucko na Vespi, rasturas ATJ i golim rukama davis pilota. Sexy.
<BotaniCar> Nemoj dirati ose rukama. 
<tonil1> primjeti kako sam naglasio kako bi upotrejbio yna osu iz 75' 
<BotaniCar> Velim, ne diraj ose rukama :) 
<tonil1> :p
<ivoks> zato ih se treba i rijesiti
<ivoks> em su neupotrebljivi
<ivoks> em nisu nikakva prijetnja
<ivoks> em stvaraju trosak
<ivoks> sad ce taj remont ispasti skuplji od novih aviona
<ivoks> jer smo platili remont, a ne mozemo ih koristiti
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMPWfHqVj40
<datase> YouTube: Luca Stricagnoli - Thunderstruck (AC/DC) - (Guitar) - 0:04:17 - 4937901 views - 42023 likes / 562 dislikes
<ivoks> krajnje je vrijeme da se urazumimo
<BotaniCar> s/urazumimo/bankrotiramo/
<BotaniCar> to mi je realnije
<ivoks> pa necemo valjda...
<ivoks> u biti, necemo
<ivoks> drzava ne moze bankrotirati
<BotaniCar> Necemo, jebeni turizam pre dobro ide
<ivoks> moze samo rezati socijalu
<ivoks> sto vec radimo
<BotaniCar> i ovo , da, da drzava ne bankrotira, dugovi ne nestaju :( 
<jelly-home> turizam je igra na srecu i na njega se ne smijes oslanjat
<ivoks> ne oslanjamo se mi na nista
<jelly-home> ide dobro kad 2015 spanjolska ima problema, pa 2016 turska ima problema
<BotaniCar> I Grci
<ivoks> 2016 svi imaju problema
<jelly-home> ae
<ivoks> bukinzi ove godine pobijaju sve rekorde
<ivoks> al, nece tako dugo
<jelly-home> bitno da ce neki kreten po '15 i '16 napraviti projekciju za iducih 5 godina
<jelly-home> "eto vidite, izasli iz krize"
<ivoks> ajde ajde
<ivoks> premijer nam je financijas
<ivoks> valjda ce on to kuziti
<BotaniCar> Ignoriram svu spiku oko njega da je IZraelski igrac i kuracpalac, kad to maknes, Oreskovic mi se full dopada. Ne kenja vise nego mora, ne a da kenjaju po njemu, mogli smo i gore
<jelly-home> HDZ ce se hvalit akcidentalnim rezultatima u '16 ko sto se SDP hvalio proslom godinom
<ivoks> svi se oni hvale
<ivoks> danas sam cuo sukerovu izjavu na radiju
<ivoks> koja i nije tako daleko od istije
<ivoks> istine
<ivoks> 'sve je ovo stihijski, sve je ovo rezultat ulaska u eu'
<Mmike> helikopteri, helikopteri
<Mmike> to nama treba!
<ivoks> pa to stize
<ivoks> vec su oko toga radili drame
<ivoks> da kaj su nam ameri isli poklanjati helice, ako nam nisu poklonili i rakete i gorivo i obuku
<ivoks> mislim da nemamo novaca da ih donesemo u HR :D
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, znaci, ja gladnom covjeku dam kruha, a on pocne galamiti da di je meso i vino ! :) 
<ivoks> e, tako mi to, da
<BotaniCar> Ne mi , ivoks , ne daj se u taj mindframe ugurati. Glasna manjina. 
<ivoks> Mmike: dolaze nam kiowa warriori
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_OH-58_Kiowa
<ivoks> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/OH-58X.jpg
<tonil1> BotaniCar, nije bas tako već mu damo srebreni pribor za jelo, ali je problem sto on nema za parizer 
<BotaniCar> tonil1: :)
<ivoks> vidis
<ivoks> ameri planiraju zamijeniti helikoptere sa avionima do 2030
<tonil1> ivoks, brajo moj poznato mi to od nekud sta si linka, viđa sam na televiziji ko klinjo,bilo odma iza magnuma... e kako se ono zove
<tonil1> e da
<tonil1> mash
<tonil1> isti model 
<ivoks> mash?
<tonil1> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M*A*S*H_(TV_series)
<ivoks> kiowa warrior je star model
<ivoks> ali zadnje varijante su iz 2013
<ivoks> nama ne treba puno bolje od toga, s obzirom na ekonomiju
<ivoks> tu si izvidnicki helikopteri
<ivoks> to
<tonil1> a za po bosni
<ivoks> The OH-58D can reach 20 percent of armed aerial scout mission requirements, upgrading to OH-58F standard would raise that to 50 percent. Replacing the Kiowa with Apaches and unmanned systems in scout roles would meet 80 percent of requirements.
<tonil1> kad dođe red na remont saljemo u sloveniju, od svih susjeda samo nas oni nisu zajebali
<ivoks> dakle, razlika izmedju F i apachea je velika, ali govori da se kw moze usporedjivati sa apachem
<ivoks> neka ih je
<ivoks> bolje to nego nista
<tonil1> a i to
<ivoks> imali smo mi mil mi 21
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> 24
<tonil1> u titovo vrime nije ni nato smio vrsit prelete zbog toga * i da ovo mi je prva ozbiljna danas*
<tonil1> osokolili se tek 98 a i onda im je yna skinila oni stealth 
<ivoks> kaj ti brijes :)
<ivoks> u titovo vrijeme mocna jna je drhtila na granici s albanijom
<ivoks> jna je bila dobro organizirana vojska za 1950e godine
<ivoks> na tome su ostali
<tonil1> a slusaj ovi su imali 5 bunkera i 3 nuklearna sklonista na 10m^2 nebi ni saveznici napravili invaziju tamo, vise oklopa od normandije
<tonil1> a znam
<ivoks> imali su bunkere?
<ivoks> to ih cini vojskom
<ivoks> tako su i francuzi mislili da su sigurni
<ivoks> jer su imali liniju prema njemackoj
<ivoks> a i njemci, jer su imali utvrdjenu francusku obalu
<ivoks> a kad ono, i jedni i drugi izgubili sve u roku od ni par dana
<ivoks> juzna koreja misli da je sigurna jer imaju minska polja, bunkere
<ivoks> a ovi im prokopali tunele pod zemljom :)
<ivoks> utvrdjivanje nikad nije dobra obrana
<tonil1> :)
<ivoks> ako ti zapovjednik kaze utvrdi se
<ivoks> to znaci 'pripremite se, umirat cemo danima'
<ivoks> i da general nema ideje
<Mmike> znaci, a^2 + b^2, to je binom
<Mmike> a da li je binom: 3a^2 + b^2 ?
<BotaniCar> binom je kad tebi i meni zapovjednik kaze "idite na onaj bunker" 
<tonil1> lol
<ivoks> je, binom je
<ivoks> 3a^2 je monom
<ivoks> 5a^2b^3 je isto monom
<ivoks> (a+b)^2 nije binom
 * jelly bi nom a tek je rucao
<vileni> jebalo ih parkiranje http://net.hr/danas/hrvatska/apsurdi-s-parkiranjem-izbrisali-mjesto-nacrtali-novo-pa-kaznili-vlasnika-parkiranog-vozila/
<vileni> Mmike: ako naletis u baranju kad, https://www.facebook.com/Dar%C3%B3cz-1545547595678869/
<vileni> i jedno 500m od toga citadela
<ivoks> "ali to je ekipa iz Zagrebačkih cesta, a oni su iz Zagrebparkinga i oni tu ne mogu ništa"
<ivoks> tipicno
<vileni> da
<vileni> ivoks: btw, poliester odijelo ipak bilo
<vileni> sva sreca pa ga ne nosim cesto :)
<ivoks> vileni: nije poliester los sam po sebi
<vileni> Your photos helped people over 50,000 times, a new record for you on Google Maps
<ivoks> ali je jeftiniji od vune
<vileni> ivoks: pa da, nije odijelo lose, ali nije da bi ga cesto nosio, ionako je kriterij bio da prezivi 2 vjencanja sto je postignuto :)
<ivoks> 1 korak) doci u vikendicu
<ivoks> 2 korak) naci otvorenu tamnu domacicu
<ivoks> 3 korak)
<ivoks> 4 korak) urlikati tko mi je pojeo domacicu!? prije 5min je bila do vrha puna
<vileni> ja ovih dana ne mogu pomisliti na slatko
<vileni> iako je domacica izvan kategorije
<vileni> ali porcije po slavoniji duplo vece, cijene manje, uopce nemam mjesta za deserte
<BotaniCar> :) :) To je lijepo za cuti :)
<jelly> a dorina s domacicom
<vileni> uf
<jelly> a domacica s dorinom :-)
<jelly> a dorina s napolitankama i dorina sa cokoladnim napolitankama
<BotaniCar> Moja je zena prava domacica, svaki dan nakon posla mi donese dorine :)
<jelly> to sam jednom kupio i nikad vise, 270g slatkog plane u 10 minuta i poslije mi je samo slabo od tog
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KET11SOC5YA # Infected girls do it better :)
<datase> YouTube: Electric Six - Infected Girls - 0:03:34 - 1419275 views - 3706 likes / 142 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni: ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Mmike> vileni: CESTITAM(o)
<BotaniCar> vileni: ne kuzim samo kako te nitko nije pitao najbitnije :I) Jesi zavrio svatove u plusu ili si bankrot ? :) I 'dze medenomjesecaris ? 
<Mmike> meni ta domacica tak nist posebno
<Mmike> ne kuzim di je tu gust
<Mmike> pogotvo kad postoje - napolitanke
<ivoks> tamna domacica
<BotaniCar> Napolitanke su krive za moj trbuscic :) 
<ivoks> sa tamnim pecivom
<ivoks> uh
<Mmike> daleko od tog da ne valja
<ivoks> sve znas
<Mmike> al' kak ti to moze bit bolje od napolitanki
<ivoks> nova-cloud-controller/1 maintenance     executing   2.0-beta7 2/lxd/8  8774/tcp                                192.168.30.17  configuring live migration                            
<ivoks> rabbitmq-server/0       maintenance     executing   2.0-beta7 1/lxd/12 5672/tcp                                192.168.30.31  Waiting for rabbitmq app to start: /var/lib/rabbitmq/mnesia/rabbit@juju-machine-1-lxd-12.pid 
<vileni> Mmike: hvala :)
<Mmike> vileni: btw, oni HAPovi kaj sam kupio
<Mmike> jebeni su
<Mmike> samo kaj ih treba restartat svakih 10-12 sati
<Mmike> jer prestanu radit :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: je, u plusu, skoro duplo se vratilo :)
<Mmike> tj, rade oni, al' im wifi ne radi :)
<BotaniCar> To su dobri gosti !
<Mmike> jedan restart rijesi sve
<vileni> Mmike: jesi apdejtao softver?
<ivoks> HAP?
<vileni> BotaniCar: a bili mali svatovi, razdvojili roditelje i bracu na rucak, prijatelje na tulum navecer
<vileni> i sve ispalo super
<ivoks> a, ozenio se
<ivoks> pa cestitam
<vileni> hvala :)
<vileni> e da, medeni mjesec je tour po slavoniji, sl brod, pozega, djakovo, sad osijek, kopacki rit, pa vukovar i ilok
<vileni> sad smo u nekom smjestaju u samom starom gradu u osijeku
<vileni> u restoranima pitamo za manje porcije, u slasticarnama za manje kuglice jer doslovno ne mozemo vise toliko jesti :)
<ivoks> http://narod.hr/hrvatska/novi-kurikul-procitajte-neprikladne-ulomke-knjiga-koje-su-namijenjene-osnovnoskolcima-srednjoskolcima
<Mmike> vileni: jesam, naravno
<Mmike> vileni ce postat - debeli :)
<ivoks> eto, za one koji idu prosvjedovati
<Mmike> vileni: btw, zena moja cestita isto :D
<vileni> Mmike: zahvali i njoj :)
<vileni> svi nas pitaju kud u slavoniju
<ivoks> zele li doista da im kceri sa 12 godina citaju o tome kako ih decki mogu dirati
<vileni> obitelj iz slavonije isto ne razumije
<vileni> ali kad smo ih pitali di bi oni, kao na more, mi se isto posprdno nasmijasmo :)
<vileni> kad smo tamo svako toliko
<Mmike> vileni: slavonija super brija
<Mmike> a ne kuba
<Mmike> k'o zena i ja
<ivoks> "Ljubit će te po vratu dugo, dugo, zatim će segnuti dolje i uhvatiti te za penis koji je već tvrd kao porculan. Nježno ovija prste oko tvojih testisa, i bez riječi vodi tvoje prste do svojih stidnih dlaka."
<obrut> vileni: cestitam :)
<vileni> Mmike: a cuj, i kuba je dobra :)
<Mmike> ma je
<vileni> ali komplikovano
<Mmike> al' ne za 12 dana
<vileni> obrut: hvala :)
<ivoks> veli, lektira prema novom kurikulumu :)
<Mmike> umres u avijonu
<jelly> kukurikuli/
<vileni> to da
<obrut> vileni: a slicnu turneju smo zena i ja napravili jedan produzeni vikend, bez Pozege... u Iloku fino papali
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, bolje to nego 'i bog rece zakollji joj dijete a nju daj psima jer je nevjerna pisala gola'
<ivoks> "Njezina je vagina topla i vlažna. Ljubi te po prsima, siše ti bradavice. Tvoji prsti polako ulaze u nju."
<vileni> mi smo u jednom danu pozegu, sl brod i djakovo, i onda lagano tu po sve po pola sata, 40min
<ivoks> Mmike: pa, i jedno i drugo su ekstremi
<Mmike> vileni: totalno super brija!
<Mmike> vileni: je'l ima komaraca vec?
<vileni> obrut: jeste i bicklirali? cura razmislja da odemo vukovar-ilok biciklima
<vileni> Mmike: ugrizla me 3 u kopackom ritu, ali kako je suncano bilo nije ih toliko vani
<vileni> btw, 1h u kanuu, crna majica i hlace i kapa, 2 kapi znoja
<vileni> 3 minute nakon sto mi cobanac dosao sam vec o tusu razmisljao
<ivoks>  – Ti misliš ka je to normalno? Bog ti jeba mater, prejkprokleti gnoj, ti misliš ka je to normalno?
<ivoks> – Jebejm ti mater, ne buš mi tij več blizo dojšo
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
<vileni> cura naruci fis paprikas, kaze dajte mi neku manju porciju, konobar donese kazancic sa dovoljno fisa za 3-4 ljudi :D
<ivoks> cura :)
<ivoks> zena ;)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> da
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja ne kuzim kaj hoces reci. Da sad spomenem one plave Ninja romane pola vas bi dobilo erekciju na Lesli Eldridza i Sumiko :) 
<vileni> zvao sam ju zena zadnjih pola godine, sad cu obrnuto izgleda
<BotaniCar> Deca citaju pornjake i to je tak
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa pola nas, da. od 30+ godina
<vileni> BotaniCar: citaju? sta su na modemu
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ovo je obavezna lektira za djecu od 12 godina
<BotaniCar> Ali citao sam to u osnovnjaku
<vileni> i Lesli!!! :D
<vileni> koja je to ninja pornjava bila
<BotaniCar> Tak da je efektivno isto. A zaboravio si napomenuti jedan pozitivan pomak: Marulica ces, na primjer, sad citati na nastavi, a ne doma. Ja njega nisam uopce razumio tijekom citanja :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: jebote, otkud si njih iskopo ! obozavao sam to citat u osnovnoj
<vileni> ja skroz zaboravoi na to :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: svi mladi muskarci kojima poslije ne treba art of manliness da to budu , su citali ninju ! :)  </troll>
<obrut> vileni: tamo nismo, nije bilo vremena za bajk... iako bih prosao neke trase... jedino, meni bi tamo bilo dosadnjikavo po ravnim dionicama :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: hihi :) true, true :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: najdraze mi je bilo sto je Sumiko sasma prihvacala to sto Leslie sara okolo :)
<obrut> reko, to je prava zena
<obrut> a Tabasko Pit je roko crvenokose ak se dobro sjecam :)
<BotaniCar> I pivo :)
<obrut> ono sto mi je bilo kasnije iznenadjenje je da Derek Finegan nije stranac :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> tabasko pit je jeo stejkove :)
<Mmike> tog se ja sjecam :D
<BotaniCar> U kratko, svi smo to citali :D
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK5TQSKmS3o
<datase> YouTube: World Chess Boxing Championships - 1 of 2 - 0:10:08 - 846841 views - 2170 likes / 110 dislikes
<Mmike> brate mili :0
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kojim te putevima internet doveo do ovog briljantnog uratka ? :D
<vileni> danasnji prosvjed je na 200m od hotela
<obrut> BotaniCar: inace, imali smo frend i ja pjesmu u osnovnoj, na bazi pjesme "Ne cvikaj generacijo" od Atomskog... uglavnom islo je nesto tipa.... "Sensei place... Lesli kresti... neke ninđe su pale... na ninđa ispitu..."
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kolega shareao 
<Mmike> veli da je to novi sport za njega
<Mmike> poljaci :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: ahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Zna li netko gdje se mogu osisati na kaptolu ? 
<obrut> BotaniCar: spusti se dolje na ribnjak pa ce te one skinjare osisat :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: skinjare ? Jos bu'm piva dobil :)
<obrut> pa da :)
<BotaniCar> Prvo sam, ne znam zakaj, prijedlog vidio kao negativan :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: eto i drugo vidjenje ovog s lektirama, ne spominju Ninju: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/markickin-kurikulum-izbacite-iz-lektire-drakulic-i-ugresic-jer-ce-se-mladi-navuci-na-pornografiju/896818.aspx
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to uopce nije vidjenje
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to je samo konstatacija cinjenica
<ivoks> ne volim markicku, ali ona je rekla 'izbacimo knjige zbog toga sto sadrze ove ulomke' i popisala sve ulomke, stranice i knjige
<ivoks> indexov komentar je 'suprostavimo se izbacivanju jer je to markicka trazila'
<BotaniCar> ivoks: molim te da mi polakse objasnis, ja sam jednostavan covjek. Ni u tvom izlaganju ni u njenom nisam vidio razlog da se to izbaci. Ja sam se rodio s kurcem, moj sin od 4 godine drka. I ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislis da ce par slova u knjizi etabliranih autora nesto promijeniti ?
<ivoks> ono sto ja kazem je da su oni zatrazili izbacivanje zbog razloga X
<ivoks> index se suprostavio ne zbog razloga Y, vec samo zato sto je ona to zatrazila
<ivoks> da je index rekao 'istrazivanja su pokazala bla bla bla', onda je to komentar zasnovan na cinjenicama
<BotaniCar> Ja ne kuzim razlog, vidim sto bi, ali ne zasto. Zasto je sex tabu tema za mlade ljude ? Uostalom, zajebimo index i debelu, reci mi kako ti vidis stvari
<ivoks> ovo sto je indes napisao je samo - cinjenice 'oni zele izbaciti'
<ivoks> ja govorim o formi, ne o sadrzaju
<BotaniCar> OK
<ivoks> ja zelim da linux bude jedini OS u Hrvatskoj, jer je tehnicki superioran, sigurniji, ima manje bugova, bla bla bla
<ivoks> ti si protiv toga jer to Ante zeli
<ivoks> shvacas? :)
<ivoks> protiv da budes protiv
<ivoks> a ne protiv jer je linux los ili sta ja znam
<BotaniCar> Da, mislim da sam te isprva krivo citao. S, pardon, protiv takvog rezoniranja sam i ja. Ili imamo objektivne razloge za nesto ili ne. 
<obrut> linux je smece
<BotaniCar> Ali je jeftin na prvu :) I Microsoft ga voli :)
<obrut> problem je sto je i sve ostalo smecavo
<jelly> ^^
<jelly> koristim X jer je najmanje losa opcija 
<obrut> upravo to :)
<Mmike> http://www.vijesti.rtl.hr/novosti/hrvatska/1946773/rtl-doznaje-prvi-put-u-povijesti-propalo-je-izdavanje-drzavnih-obveznica/
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> neka neka
<ivoks> da ovim debilima dodje do glave
<ivoks> ...ako moze
<ivoks> hvala ulagacima sto su odbili uloziti :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi ti citao onaj clanak gor eopce?
<Mmike> di pise 'suprostavimo se izbacivanju'?
<Mmike> ili nesto u tom stilu?
<ivoks> Mmike: indexov?
<Mmike> BotaniCar [15:49:01] ivoks: eto i drugo vidjenje ovog s lektirama, ne spominju Ninju: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/markickin-kurikulum-izbacite-iz-lektire-drakulic-i-ugresic-jer-ce-se-mladi-navuci-na-pornografiju/896818.aspx
<Mmike> taj
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi procitao moj komentar koji kaze kako to nije vidjenje, vec iznosenje cinjenica?
<ivoks> 15:52 < ivoks> BotaniCar: to je samo konstatacija cinjenica
<Mmike> ivoks [15:52:47] indexov komentar je 'suprostavimo se izbacivanju jer je to markicka trazila'
<tonil1> sama core struktura danasnjih os-eva je ostala negdje u 85, trebamo kompletnu reformu cpu-a,mbo,ram i potpuno novi dizajn na inzinjerskoj razini od strane ibma, nije mi stvarno jasno zasto ibm pusta ovoliko priprdcima poput linux zajednice, onih pirata iz microsofta te ostalih osokoljenih startupova koji brat bratu nemaju veze sa mozgom i proslo je njihovih 10 years of fame
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> moram po zenu :)
<tonil1> sto se tice lektire ona je tu da potakne natalitetnu politiku
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> nego da deca skuze da se ljudi seksaju iz gusta
<Mmike> a ne iz 'bioloske potrebe za produljenjem vrste'
<Mmike> oso sam :)
<tonil1> u bok te mazo ne kontatan ti ja to ja san ti bio u smjenistu sa 14 godina
<ivoks> Mmike: ok, nisu u tom komentaru, ali opcenito zagovaraju prosvjed i suprostavljanje
<ivoks> sto je sasvim ok
<tonil1> vileni, cuba je zakon, najskuplji let, al ostatak uživaš, jeftinjak žešći, prijatelj mi je išao tamo sa ženom prošle godine 12 dana
<jelly> tonil1: pogledaj HPov "the machine" a IBM pusti
<obrut> tonil1: jesu te osjemenili u sjemenistu ? :)
<tonil1> izasa na vrime nakon dva tjedna kad je poceo party
<tonil1> mater mi i dan danas kaze bolje da si bio svećenik
<ivoks> hehe majke
<ivoks> moja jos ne kuzi cim se bavim
<ivoks> i zao joj je sto nisam gradjevinar :)
<obrut> dobro i kaze, imas za jest, imas za pit, sevis casne sestre i vjernice, boli te kita
<obrut> mozes i deckice
<ivoks> vjernike, bilo kojeg spola :)
<ivoks> "Naš slučaj je paradoksalan - gospodarstvo raste, a Vlada je postala veliki kočničar", zaključuje Novotny.
<ivoks> e moj Novotny
<ivoks> tako je vec desetljecima
<jelly> nije vlada kriva za sugave zakone
<ivoks> diskutabilno
<ivoks> jel ih mogu promijeniti?
<tonil1> obrut, lokalni zupnik je ljubomoran već vozam auto bolje od njegova, no on je iskusan pa ima žena, ja se nisam školova do kraja jbga
<jelly> ivoks: mogu predloziti, ali oni su izvršno tijelo a ne legislativa
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> mislim da prvi put u povijesti RH imamo vladu koja ne moze progurati svaki zakon koji smisle
<jelly> huh, slovenci na radio paradise
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: The Doors - Riders on the Storm
 * jelly Å¡uta datase nogom
<jelly> https://cedahuci.bandcamp.com/track/e-ho-e-grem
<dodobas> rp ... oh yeah
<tonil1> jelly, http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/207897-hp-kills-the-machine-repurposes-design-around-conventional-technologies
<tonil1> :(
<jelly> za 5-10 godina će im ti memristori raditi
<tonil1> a zakaj onda pise da tech ide u printere "citaj otpad"
<ivoks> jebte
<ivoks> komarci
<tonil1> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/samsung-proizveo-iznimno-maleni-ssd-512-gb/153351.aspx
<ivoks> strasno
<ivoks> hrvatska, kao i zemlje u regiji, koristi u.c4.010 i u.c4.012 norme za projektiranje prometnica
<ivoks> ono, slojevi
<ivoks> mi projektiramo s opterecenjem osovine od 80kN, a cijeli zapadni svijet (izuzev Francuske) racuna sa 100kN
<ivoks> Francuzi racunaju sa 130kN po osovini
<ivoks> nase norme se baziraju na dijagonalnom tipu guma, koji se ne proizvodi vec 50 godina
<ivoks> danas svi imamo radijalne gume
<ivoks> nase norme uopce ne uzimaju u obzir nagib kolnika
<ivoks> (!)
<ivoks> kao ni sirinu kolnika
<ivoks> sve to skupa dovodi do toga da za isto opterecenje kolnicka konstrukcija po zemljama izgleda ovako:
<ivoks> hrvatska: 52cm nosivi sloj, 19cm asfalta
<ivoks> njemacka: 30cm nosivi sloj, 30cm asfalta
<ivoks> austrija: 20cm nosivi sloj, 25cm asfalta
<ivoks> mi imamo najtanji asfaltni sloj
<ivoks> al ulupamo betona ispod njega za popizdit
<ivoks> mogli bi raditi bolje i jeftinije ceste da samo iskopiramo nijemce ili austrijance
<ivoks> britanci niti ne stavljaju nosivi sloj, al oni imaju lose ceste, pa tko ih hebe
<ivoks> s time da austrijanci i nijemci imaju dva sloja asfalta, tvdji i habajuci
<tonil1> hahaha performanse firefoxa na ubuntu i windowsu 10 sa istom konfiguracijom
<tonil1> smijeh zesci
<tonil1> ubuntu ga dere sa otprilike 70% boljim rezultatima otprilike koliko win dere njega sa zadnjim izdankom lotr-a
<obrut> kome je jos u interesu radit jeftinije ceste ?
<obrut> firefox + ubuntu + moj komp (4 core, 16GB memorije) + youtube s html5 = smece
<obrut> onak, mislio sam da ce odumiranjem flasha i prelaskom na html5(video) stvari pocet radit kak spada, a ono jos zesce sranje, responsivnost losa, katastrofa
<CrazyLemon> 1080p?
<SilverSpace> obrut: jel to atom?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj to pises diplomski?
<obrut> SilverSpace: ma kakav atom, AMD A8-7600
<tonil1> html5 je usra kompletno
<tonil1> flash mrzne sajtove :D
<tonil1> doslovno
<tonil1> :D
<tonil1> napravi local ddos
<SilverSpace> obrut: ah 
<SilverSpace> pa to bi trebalo vrtit bez frke
<jelly> tri kapice za trackpoint 139kn u mikronisu
<jelly> 10 kapica kod kineza, dolar
<tonil1> pa
<tonil1> ionako je thinkpad kineski stoga su kapice OEM :p
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://removeandreplace.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Adirondack-Chair-with-Wine-Holder.jpg
<jelly> nisu, al ima 6 "origigi" kapica po cca $10 
<jelly>   PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND                                                                                                                     
<jelly> 18478 jelly     20   0       0      0      0 Z 100.0  0.0 118:56.14 chrome                                                                                                                      
<jelly> zombi proces... trosi 100% CPU
<obrut> nadrobio sam prstima peperoncini u veceru... sad stogod da dotaknem, pece... bojim se ic pisat
<vileni> obrut: http://g02.s.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1k.aJFVXXXXahXXXXq6xXFXXXU/220533205/HTB1k.aJFVXXXXahXXXXq6xXFXXXU.jpg
<tonil1> hmm
<obrut> za pisanje bi posluzilo :)
<obrut> odo spat, valjda cu se konacno naspavat... lakunoc
<SilverSpace> LN odoh i ja
<vileni> i sto da covjek uzme ako hoce android bez bloatwarea
<tonil1> vileni, custom os
<tonil1> android je bloatware kao takav jos od 2011
<tonil1> odoh u krpe
<tonil1> ln
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kaj nemamo mi 2 sloja isto?
<vileni> a bas custom ne zelim
<Mmike> sad kad su tu u zagrebu radili ono oko velesajma, pricali svi da se radi habajuci + onaj drugi sloj
<Mmike> vileni, google nexus :)
<Mmike> vileni, xperia z2 compact
<Mmike> z3 vec ima sony-dreka
<vileni> Mmike: imam nexus5, treba mi bolji :)
<Mmike> neznam onda :)
<Mmike> meni z3 skroz ok
<Mmike> doduse, sad sam dobio android6 update
<Mmike> pa je sve sporije :)
<vileni> kum uzeo zeni takvog, prvi dojam mi i nije nesto :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-02
<Mmike> "A programmer had a problem. He thought to himself 'I know, I'll solve it with threads!'. has Now problems. two he"
<BotaniCar> mrle, ste bili juce ? 
<BotaniCar> Jutro svima 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, bili, naravno!
<Mmike> idem oko-dotturu
<Mmike> bbiab
<BotaniCar> pizzo, mog'o si se bas javit' za pivo kak ste najavili :) 
<obrut> Mmike: hihi :)
<obrut> (vic, je li)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<in1t3r> Mmike, or even more if he use more than two threads :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://removeandreplace.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Adirondack-Chair-with-Wine-Holder.jpg
<SilverSpace> si vidio :)
<in1t3r> E to ti je dizajn za uzivanje :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kako koje prometnice
<ivoks> 0.96 msgs/s  12.411 KiB/s 2.875 GiB copied  ETA: Fri Jun  3 13:40:32 2016  103202 s  99187/377016 msgs left
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> a joj vecernji
<ivoks> stave fotku s prosvjeda i ispod stave naslov da su na prosvjedu bila djeca koja su zbrisala iz skole, novopecene majke i stariji gradjani s ljubimcima
<ivoks> a na fotki nitko iznad 50g i nitko ispod 25g
<BotaniCar> Ja sam vidio i djecu mladju od godinu dana i umirovljenike, i dzake
<BotaniCar> Moram vam nekaj ispricat', stojim na prosvjedu i ispred mene 4 mladica, dva nebitna i dva koje cemo nazvat' Bobi i Rudi. Dva nebitna su brzo otisla, a Bobi veli Rudiju "idemo na pivo, ne da mi se tu dva sata stajati". Veli njemu Rudi "Odi ti, nazvati cu te, ja nisam zbog piva dosao ovdje" <3
<BotaniCar> Vec samo zbog toga mi nije zao kaj sam otisao.
<ivoks> dobar komentar na vecernjem
<ivoks> ...Jeste li svjesni koliko kao novinari i kao medij zagađujete i trujete atmosferu u našoj zemlji, pri čemu ne možete za to okriviti isključivo političare jer svojim senzacionalizmom i njih potičete na dramatične izjave, poteze i podizanje tenzija? Jeste li svjesni toga da se zahvajujući toj otrovnoj atmosferi za koju ste u velikoj mjeri upravo vi, mediji, među kojima je i Večernjak, krivi, 
<ivoks> mnogi ljudi koji i imaju posao u našoj zemlji odučuju napustiti je? Sram Vas bilo! Sram! Dno ste dna ovog društva! Sram vas bilo!
<BotaniCar> Mediji = politika , dobro je covjek napisao, ali kaj se cudi 
<ivoks> kako je lijep dan
<ivoks> idem se fino urediti, skockati, pa do plaze na mojito
<BotaniCar> A ja nazad u Hoteld Dubrovnik, mogu se eventualno nadati kavi :) iBok decki :) 
<obrut> obozavam ovaj linux i aplikacije... 8 GB memorije, zapunjeno oko 7 fizicke (ne racunajuci cache/buffers) i oko 500 MB swapa... zalokam x-e, odem doma, ujutro odlokam i swap popunjen na 5 GB... onak, preko noci, dok nitko nist ne radi, tulum, ajmo trosit resurse
<jelly> mislis, "nitko nist ne radi osim backupa"
<ivoks> updatedb
<ivoks> i sl.
<jelly> pretpostavljam da se backup ne vrti u radno vrijeme
<ivoks> znas li da google chrom ima daily cronjob? :D
<obrut> ok, i to popuni jos 4GB swapa i ostavi ih tak da stoje ili ? :P
<ivoks> sto bi moglo objasniti par GB :D
<ivoks> $ wc -l /etc/cron.daily/google-chrome 
<ivoks> 331 /etc/cron.daily/google-chrome
<ivoks> a i google-talkplugin ima svoj daily cron job
<jelly> obrut: a sad spusti sysctl vm.swappiness na 1 ili 10, obrisi sve sa swapa i probaj opet
<jelly> ivoks: taj cron job ne radi nis pametno da bi potrosio memoriju
<ivoks> ne vjerujem ja to nista
<obrut> razumio bih da mi je popunio swap, a da je nakon toga ostalo slobodno fizicke memorije, ali nije
<hbogner> ivoks: cat /etc/cron.daily/google-chrome
<hbogner> cat: /etc/cron.daily/google-chrome: No such file or directory
<obrut> swappiness mi je standardan, na 60
<jelly> 60 je previse
<obrut> pa u biti je, ocito ovi smatraju da je ok za default :)
<obrut> mislim da je 10-tka ono sto ce mi biti ok...
<jelly> i za servere i za radne stanice je previse.  Zapravo je idealno imati tak mali swap da nije bitno jel zapunjen ili ne
<jelly> recimo pol gige max
<jelly> a veci koristiti jedino kad znas da imas long-running leaky aplikaciju, ili za hibernaciju
<obrut> e jebiga, da sam ga imao toliko, vjerojatno bi mi nesto oom killer roknuo sinoc
<jelly> tak i treba
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj - kaj, kaj je tebi radio telefon tamo? :)
<Mmike> mi smo bili tamo kod konja negdje, kod one male tribine, iza bilo malo mjesta vise
<Mmike> i poslije osli na opatovinu - al' dok smo bili na trgu, telefonko nula bodova :)
<Mmike> DDOSan bio vipnet :)
<Mmike> obrut: linux agresivno swapa by default, sto je ok
<Mmike> osim ak imas puno memorije, onda to ide na zivce - meni je swappines namjesten na 1 
<Mmike> al' ideja je da ti stvari cim prije odu u swap - pa kad se desi da usfali memorije, ne treba se raditi swapout, jer su stvari vec u swapu
<obrut> ok, al cijela poanta price nije swapanje, nego to sto mi je nesto preko noci pojelo 4 GB memorije, swap ili ne...
<ivoks> obrut: pa bar je lako saznati sto pojede
<ivoks> mozda je neka tcom korporativna aplikacija ;)
<Mmike> "Često se poteže pitanje bojnih otrova i oružja osiromašenog uranom koje se, moguće, koristilo tijekom Domovinskog rata."
<Mmike> kakvo je to 'osiromasivanje uranom'? :)
<Mmike> obrut: nije ti nist pojelo 4 gige memorije - to kaj je swap zauzet ne znaci nist
<Mmike> obrut: znaci, ako imas 8 gigi rama, od toga ti 4 gige odu na userspace aplikacije, a ujutro dodjes i vidis da sad imas jos 4 gige swapa zauzeteog - to sam znaci da su ti sve te aplikacija i u swapu
<ivoks> pa ono...
<ivoks> ameri i rusi obogacuju uran
<ivoks> siromasne zemlje ga osiromasuju
<Mmike> ivoks: to su ove zastava puske, vade uran iz njih, pa su puske osiromasene uranom :D
<ivoks> mi uzmemo svoj uran
<ivoks> uzmemo pola i damo amerima
<ivoks> mi smo svoj osiromasili, a oni ga obogatili
<Mmike> uran-siromasi :)
<obrut> Mmike: ok, zasto je onda i memorija jednako krcata (bez cache/buffers) ?
<obrut> dakle, kolicina zauzete fizicke memorije se nije smanjila, a swap se poveco za 4 GB
<obrut> a nije rijec da je memorija otisla za cache/buffere
<Mmike> obrut: zakaj bi se kolicina zauzete fizicke memorije smanjila?:
<Mmike> znaci, imam mike.bin aplikaciju koja zauzme 3 gige RAMa
<Mmike> u nekon trenutku linux 'izkopira' tih 3 gige u swap
<Mmike> al' je mike.bin i dalje u memoriji
<Mmike> pa kad se pokrene turbo.bin koji hoce 4 gige, ne mora se raditi swapout
<Mmike> jer je mike.bin vec u swapu
<Mmike> ali dok god ne treba nove memorije, mike.bin ostaje i u memoriji
<Mmike> sto je veci swappines to ce 'brze' mike.bin zavrsiti u swapu (al' to ne znaci da ce nestati iz 'prave' memorije)
<Mmike> kad je swappines 1, onda ce mike.bin rijetko zavrsavati u swapu (odnoso, zavrsit ce u swapu kad ponestane prave memorije, pa nema kaj drugo)
<obrut> ok, recimo da je to tako, no komp se prvih 5 minuta uopce ne ponasa kako treba nakon sto odlokam x-e, umire, krepava, sve sporo, kad upalim monitor pomaknem misa, cekam faking 30 sekundi da dobim prompt za upis passworda, upisem password cekam 30 sekundi da se ista pojavi na ekranu, cekam jos koju minutu da mogu ista radit
<obrut> onak, presuper ponasanje
<Mmike> zato kaj ti je u swapu zavrsilo nekaj kaj ti vise nije u memoriji, pa dok se to pokupilo nazad u memoriju, traje, jbg
<obrut> jer eto, on drzi istu stvar i u memoriji i na swapu ?
<Mmike> a da ti procitas neki strucan tekst o tome, umjesto da glumis zeljku markic? :)
<Mmike> ocito je da se tebi desilo da ti to kaj je u swapu (valjda dio Xa ili cega vec) vise nije u memoriji :)
<Mmike> smanji swappines na 1
<obrut> po ponasanju kompa  bi reko da je sve zavrsilo u swapu
<obrut> jer responsiveness svega je nikakav, onda fino pobijem firefox ili sto vec i sve dodje u normalu
<Mmike> vm.swappines = 1
<obrut> uglavnom, smanjio sam swappiness na ovom kompu, to bi obicno diro na serveru s gomilu memorije
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> cat /etc/sysctl.d/60-swappines.conf 
<Mmike> vm.swappiness=1
<obrut> na ovom konkretnom kompu mislim da bi 1 moglo samo stetit
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> sysctl -a | grep swapp
<Mmike> vm.swappiness = 1
<Mmike> zakaj bi 1 samo stetilo?
<Mmike> ja svukud imam 1 
<Mmike> ne vjerujem u te brije da je swappines 20-30-60 bolji za desktope :) kao sto si i sam opisao gore :)
<obrut> zato sto na ovom kompu dobro dodje da tu i tamo baci nesto u swap jer imam dosta toga pokrenuto sto se zna i ne koristiti duze vrijeme
<Mmike> obrut: eto, veli kolega kernelator da proces moze imat dio memorije samo swappan
<in1t3r> obrut, run free and paste
<in1t3r> ukoliko imas dovoljno slobodne memorije onda pokreni swapoff -a
<in1t3r> a zatim swapon -a kao root oba.
<Mmike> obrut: inace, mi smo u porno firmi imali strojeve sa 128 gigi rama, swappines na 1, mysql-only masine, innodb_buffer_pool je bio namjesten na 64 gige, mysql trosi 40 giga, preko 60ak giga je filesystem-cache, ima oko 10 giga UNUSED memorije, i imas oko 1 gigu swapa
<Mmike> pa se ti pitaj sad - zasto? :)
<in1t3r> Ako nemas dovoljno slobodne memorije ubi program kji najvise trosi memoriju recimo firefox ili chromium
<obrut> in1t3r: rijesio sam to, bez brige, nisam od jucer
<in1t3r> ok
<in1t3r> Ja drzim swap na 1 ili 2 :) ali takodje menjam i cahce pressure :)
<obrut> rantam zato sto mi komp koji radi sasma ok, nakon sto ga zalokam, odem doma, vratim se ujutro, postane jebeno neupotrebljiv jer je eto, nesto odlucilo sve zivo zaswapat
<in1t3r> cache pressure
<in1t3r> mozda imas memory leak
<in1t3r> Jesi li pratio kako se ponasa Xorg? da li ne narasta preko 200-300 mega
<in1t3r> Meni je nekada davno na archu leakovao X i problem su bili novi drajveri i najnovija verzija Xorga
<in1t3r> Recimo za 1h naraste na 4GB
<Mmike> meni je chrome znao leakat doma, kad se desi da nema kernel-updateova 2-3 tjedna, chrome znao po 15 gigi otet
<obrut> vjerojatno firefox ili netbeansi
<in1t3r> Uh neatbeans zatvaraj Java zna da leakuje takodje i firefox ako imas puno tabova kao i chrome by default. Mozes da malo sprecis leak ako imas manji broj strana otvoreni tj ucitanih na chromiumu imas extension The Great suspender
<in1t3r> A na firefoxu jednostavno ne ucitas 100 strana od jednom vec samo one koje posetis :)
<in1t3r> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg 
<in1t3r> pomaze ti da brzo uradis suspend i uklonis iz memorije strane na kojima nisi ili koje nisi stavio na whitelist
<in1t3r> posto sam chrome je sranje koje jede memoriju kao sasavo ako ga pustis.
<obrut> ne koristim google aplikacije pa nemam problema s tim
<in1t3r> Vi ste oba na Ubuntu? 16.04?
<obrut> 14.04 ovdje
<in1t3r> Ne znam ja teram trenutno Arch na laptopu na desktopu preferiram Gentoo. moze da bude problem i do samog Ubuntu-a. Jel koristis tux-on-ice za suspend?
<obrut> ne suspendam nist
<Mmike> mozda bi trebao :)
<Mmike> da ti se malo smrzne/odmrzne memorija, pa onda bude fragmentirana
<obrut> ako ga suspendam dok nisam u firmi onda se ne mogu od doma spojit :)
<ivoks> pocelo grmiti
<ivoks> idem doma
<Mmike> dobro da nisam biciklom doso danas
<Mmike> mislmi da idem rucak
<Mmike> cloudovi se deployayu
<Mmike> daklem, 3 alata koja su prejebena  - ssh, screen, juju :)
<ivoks> ssh, byobu i juju :)
<ivoks> i maas to rule them all :D
<Mmike> maas ce tek postat prejeben :) 
<hbogner> treba ic nesto jest
<Mmike> hbogner: istina
<Mmike> ja idem s berom na hamburgere :)
<hbogner> ja cu najvjerojatnice u konzum na nesto u njihov restoran
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://nextcloud.com/we-are-nextcloud-the-future-of-private-file-sync-and-share/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: forkali su owncloud, pa sad ima  i - nextcloud :)
<ivoks> naravno
<in1t3r> cloudovi se deployayu mislim da je ovo najbolji opis vremena :)
<jelly> biće kiše
<in1t3r> hbogner, jes to ti sa cetiri nicka na kanalu :)
<in1t3r> Da bice jelly 
<hbogner> in1t3r, samo jedan
<in1t3r> ok zbunila me 4 hrvoja :)
<jelly> OnePlus 3 [...] čak 6 GB RAM [...] 64GB interni flash
<jelly> napravit će kutiju u kojoj ima ono što je ubuntu phone trebao biti, vrlo brzo
<SilverSpace> kakvu sam si pastetu napravio od svezeg sira, tunjevine, chili i cesnjaka 
<SilverSpace> uh sad moram negdje na gemist
 * SilverSpace je skinuo deset kila u dva mjeseca sa 117 na 107
<in1t3r> SilverSpace, cesnjak? On smanjuje stress :) Pojedes malo vise i kada kolege probaju da zaobidju protokol slanja ticketa ili bug requesta samo se malo zakasljes prema njima. Odma manje nepredvidjenog posla i manje stresa. Zar ne?
<SilverSpace> in1t3r: :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<hbogner> jelly, jesi se prijavio za testiranje?
<in1t3r> A stres je uzrocnik gojaznosti :) I samim tim suvisnih kilograma :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jeste dogovorili opijanje ?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kakvo opijanje?
<SilverSpace> osm
<hbogner> ahaa, osm? 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pogledaj i sam pa vidi kad bi mogao :d
<hbogner> https://dudle.inf.tu-dresden.de/OSM_pivo_ljeto_2016/
<SilverSpace> hbogner: daleko mi je to biciklom doci treba onda kuci doci 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> jelly, https://oneplus.net/hr/lab
<in1t3r> To vam je raspored za pijanke. Lepo :)
<SilverSpace> ja zadovoljan sa lenovo p70
<SilverSpace> in1t3r: ha daa tako to kod nas ide :)
<SilverSpace> jos da si ovakav stolac nabavim :) http://removeandreplace.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Adirondack-Chair-with-Wine-Holder.jpg
<in1t3r> ticket sistem lepo :)
<SilverSpace> bemti postu od cca 20 paketa tri mi nisu dosla
<SilverSpace> cca 35$ hm 
<obrut> hihi http://classicprogrammerpaintings.com/post/145203160807/still-life-with-various-unix-shells
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes tu 
<SilverSpace> si dobio sluske
<SilverSpace> ja sad upravo napravio prijavu na paypal
<SilverSpace> pa cemo da vidime
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol trebalo mi je malo da skuzim :)
<jelly> hbogner: ah, zgodno ali nemam volje testirati 
<SilverSpace> obrut: ovo ti treba :D http://www.gearbest.com/bicycling-gear/pp_138493.html
<in1t3r> SilverSpace, ahahaha mudobran.
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma jok
<Mmike> jos5t nista
<hbogner> ipak se islo na burger :D
<obrut> SilverSpace: imam vec nesto slicno :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam prijavu napisao pa ko ih hebe
<SilverSpace> bu kaj ili ne
<SilverSpace> eh ovo si moram za gemiste kupit 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTYZCwJT0Uo
<datase> YouTube: Electric Automatic Juice Water Dispenser  - Gearbest.com - 0:01:40 - 12440 views - 44 likes / 5 dislikes
<Mmike> hbogner: oh, vec se i ogladnilo opet :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ti si uvijek gladan
<SilverSpace> fino bose u led i ne moram ih ni vadit van :)
<SilverSpace> boce*
<ivoks> Mmike: e, fakat me zanima nes
<ivoks> Mmike: protiv cega se prosvjedovalo jucer?
<ivoks> skupljam misljenja ljudi, pa me zanima koji su argumenti
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/poginulo-cetvero-ljudi-jer-hac-onc-9-dana-nije-popravio-elektricni-kvar/4123434/
<obrut> ivoks: pojednostavljeno receno - protiv uplitanja politike u reformu skolstva
<ivoks> obrut: ok, razumijem
<ivoks> obrut: ali mi nije jasno zasto je ok ako jedna politicka opcija odabere 420 clanova reforme, a nije ok ako druga ponudi 10?
<ivoks> (nije da se odobravam ovo ili ono, samo me zanima)
<obrut> ne bih znao, nisam se uopce bavio s tim, nisam upoznat s dogadjanjima pa eto, nisam ni iso prosvjedovat niti protuprosvjedovat
<ivoks> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/novosti/hrvatska/clanak/id/308953/saborski-odbor-za-obrazovanje-slozan-da-nam-treba-kurikularna-reforma-ali-ne-mogu-se-dogovoriti-kada
<ivoks>  Nakon donošenja zaključaka, na sjednicu su prispjeli i SDP-ovi Željko Jovanović, Rajko Ostojić i Sabina Glasovac i, ne sluteći da je prva točka već odrađena, priključili se raspravi o izvješću HAZU-a.
<ivoks> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/429244/Vijece-za-kurikularnu-reformu-prosireno-s-10-novih-clanova.html
<ivoks> dakle, sve je to politika
<ivoks> nisu dosli na sjednicu, pa se bune kako se odluke donose bez njih
<ivoks> i zbog toga hrvatska ide u srednji vijek?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> malo mi se cini sve nategnuto
<obrut> imas i ovdje ponesto za procitat: http://lupiga.com/vijesti/zanima-li-koga-buducnost-zasto-se-danas-prosvjeduje
<ivoks> brojcano nadmocniji?
<ivoks> 420 ih je. predlozeno je 10 novih
<ivoks> predlozeni su na sjednici na kakvoj je predlozeno i ovih 420
<ivoks> SDPovi clanovi nisu dosli na vrijeme i sada se nesto radi mimo njih?
<ivoks> ako cemo reci da je saborski odbor intervenirao u ovom slucaju, onda je intervenirao i prije
<ivoks> i do sada to nije bio problem?
<ivoks> mislim da ovdje nije sve crno bijelo i da svi skupa snose odgovornost
<jelly> to je sve akcija na podsvjesnom nivou za legalizaciju marihuane
<jelly> sto mislis zasto ih ima tocno 420
<ivoks> da bar.
<jelly> COINCIDENCE?!?!
<jelly> I think not
<ivoks> slazem se :)
<ivoks> sve je to radi trave
<ivoks> samo
<ivoks> zasto onda prosvjed nije bio u 16:20?
<obrut> zato sto tih novih 10 ima snagu na kvadrat, dakle 100, a 100 minuta + 16:20 = 18:00 h
<ivoks> bravo
<ivoks> bravo.
<jelly> > Viktor, znaš proceduru
<ivoks> kad sam isao u kanadu
<ivoks> sjednem u avion
<ivoks> i kraj mene neka cura, zgodna, ono, nis posebno
<ivoks> otkako smo sjeli do kad smo sletjeli
<ivoks> cura je svako malo se namjestala, napucila usne i slikala se
<ivoks> tak da se vidi i prozor od aviona
<ivoks> sletimo
<ivoks> i jadna ne zna otvoriti pretinac za prtljagu
<ivoks> gleda u kvaku, ja gledam kak ona gleda u kvaku
<ivoks> i ne vjerujem
<ivoks> stisce ju
<ivoks> a nista :)
<Mmike> ivoks: protiv generalnog stanja u drzavi - cudan narod, kradu ga, varaju ga, nista... pa je ovo s reformom skolstva valjda prelilo casu
<Mmike> mene osobno razveselilo da je 40k ljudi izaslo na cestu
<Mmike> i ugodno je bilo vidjeti da je sva ekipa okolo bila kulturna
<Mmike> <ivoks> obrut: ali mi nije jasno zasto je ok ako jedna politicka opcija odabere 420 clanova reforme, a nije ok ako druga ponudi 10?
<Mmike> kak mislis - politicka opcija?
<Mmike> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/430986/Sustar-Zivimo-u-komediji-zabune.html
<Mmike> a, lol :D
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ovih 420 je odabrano u saboru kada je SDP imao vecinu o odboru za obrazovanje
<ivoks> Mmike: dodatnih 10 je sugerirano prema programu sjednice na koji su SDPovi zastupnici zakasnili (svo troje)
<ivoks> svo troje nije doslo na vrijem
<ivoks> jer su mislili da ce kurikulum biti druga tocka, a ne prva
<ivoks> prva je trebala biti HAZU, a to ih ne zanima
<ivoks> no, prva je bila kurikulum
<ivoks> sve te ljude je odabrala politika
<Mmike> pa ne bas
<Mmike> stovise
<ivoks> ja ti opet velim, ljude je birao saborski odbor
<ivoks> sastavljen od saborskih zastupnika
<ivoks> imas li ti saznanja da to nije tako?
<ivoks> sastav odbora se cak nije ni promijenio znacajno
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nisu birani politicaru
<Mmike> politicari
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> mislim da je jokic jedini lik koji se uopce javio da radi na tome
<Mmike> i onda je sastavio ekipu
<ivoks> mozda pricam turski
<Mmike> koju je sabor morao potvrditi
<ivoks> 15:28 < ivoks> ja ti opet velim, ljude je birao saborski odbor
<ivoks> politicar je rekao moze, ne moze
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ali ljudi koji su birani - nisu politicari
<Mmike> nego 'strucnjaci'
<ivoks> to nitko nije ni tvrdio
<Mmike> sad, dal' su fakat strucnjaci, nemam pojma
<Mmike> a ovi novi - nisu strucnjaci
<ivoks> niti ovih 10 nisu bili politicari
<Mmike> nego - politicari :)
<ivoks> netocno
<ivoks> ljudi su iz struke
<Mmike> btw
<ivoks> a jesu li strucni ili ne ne znam
<Mmike> ma koje struke :)
<Mmike> urnebesnost :)
<Mmike> htio bih samo ukazati da ima jedan customer
<Mmike> koji ima charmove iz charmstorea
<Mmike> ima 9912739123941234 masina deployanih
<Mmike> i juju upgrade prodje smootly as picina dlaka
<Mmike> jebalo vas lokalno mijenjanje charmova
<Mmike> (znam da pizdim na krivom mjestu)
<in1t3r> lol
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://www.zdnet.com/article/owncloud-founder-forks-popular-open-source-cloud/
<Mmike> nema smisla apgrejdat 
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> nisam ni znao da je Dan Grada Zagreba bio  31. svibnja
<SilverSpace> 17-godišnji #josipvuglač, član @KHL_MedvescakZG prvi je Hrvat na @khl draftu
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cjrt3pfWgAAbHyI.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> .Weather Zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 75°F / 24°C; Humidity: 41%; Pressure: 29.80in / 100.9kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: West, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 7 mins, 47 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 54°F / 12°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 56°F / 13°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of 57°F / (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> pih a meni vruce
<jelly> Mmike, forkaj u mojcloud ili mmikeloud
<Mmike> kaj nije dan zagreba bio 8.5?
<Mmike> tj, 9.5?
<Mmike> ili je to dan oslobodjenja zagreba?
<Mmike> tko ce znat
<ivoks> Mmike: nekad se mora mijenjati charm
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> tak ja imam kaj radit :)
<Mmike> ivoks: daj se mjutaj, preglasna ti tastatura :)
<ivoks> ja sam mjutan i na telefonu sam
<Mmike> kak si tipkao tak sam vidio da se doc updateira :)
<Mmike> super su mi ovi phone sastanci, mogu bit u gacama :)
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/19
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> vrijeme je za nove izbore
<ivoks> trik pitanje
<ivoks> apt-get install kojeg paketa moze rezultirati ovako necim:
<ivoks> Potrebno je preuzeti 1899 MB arhiva.
<ivoks> Nakon ove radnje, 3595 MB dodatnog prostora na disku će biti zauzeto.
<ivoks> i to uz puni ubuntu-desktop instaliran
<Mmike> neki virtualni INSTALL-EEEEEEEEEEEEVERYTHING
<ivoks> ne bas
<ivoks> to kad se instalira, ne dobijes niti jednu novu 'ikonicu' :)
<jelly> ivoks: paket iz main sekcije?
<jelly> iz normalnog repozitorija?
<ivoks> normalni repo, ali nije main
<ivoks> universe je
<jelly> vjerojatno neka igrica
<ivoks> paket nije toliko velik, on je mali
<ivoks> ali depsi su mu poveci
<ivoks> Installed-Size: 66
<jelly> jel ga ima i u debilani?
<ivoks> da skratim muke?
<ivoks> mislim da ima
<jelly> nemoj
<jelly> aha, neki metapackage
<jelly> libboost-dev-all-with-sprinkles-on-top
<ivoks> nope
<ivoks> pejstao bi section
<jelly> jebo ga boost i ko ga je pakirao u 300 malih paketa
<ivoks> ali to bi sve otkrilo :)
<jelly> a koliko komada paketa instalira?
<ivoks> 0 nadograđenih, 125 novo instaliranih, 0 za uklanjanje i 0 bez nadogradnje.
<ivoks> Potrebno je preuzeti 1482 MB/1499 MB arhiva.
<ivoks> Nakon ove radnje, 2917 MB dodatnog prostora na disku će biti zauzeto.
<jelly> ajd, vidio sam i gore mislim :-)
<ivoks> mogu pejstati version
<ivoks> nije pretjerano indikativan
<ivoks> Suggests: xindy
<jelly> a gle, Å¡ta su 3 gige kad je 120GB SSD 300 kuna
<ivoks> ajde da skratim muke...
<ivoks> postoji -base verzija
<jelly> a jel postoji i -core
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> -common? :-)
<ivoks> ni -common
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> ovo je -full
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> morao bi otvorit laptop sa ženijalom da pogledam
<jelly> nadam se da se tak čita
<ivoks> mislim da to postoji jos i u 14.04
<ivoks> nisam siguran za 12.04
<ivoks> mislim da se tada drugacije zvalo
<ivoks> a prije, u doba 8.04 se svakako zvalo drugacije
<ivoks> ali postoji vec dugo dugo
<jelly> a nije libreoffice
<ivoks> jos od 80ih
<jelly> ni tex
<ivoks> ee... :)
<ivoks> texlive-full
<ivoks> prije je bio tetex
<ivoks> a prije toga latex
<jelly> tj. latex -> tetex -> texlive
<ivoks> nda
<jelly> tex nije bio free
<ivoks> tex je ime jezika
<jelly> ne da Knuth friii
<jelly> mrzim taj *tex kad se pojavi u build dependsima i instalira hrpu govana samo za izgenerirati malo dokumentacije
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> ja pisem diplomski u njemu
<jelly> tome i sluzi
<jelly> a ne buildanju, kajjaznam, torrent klijenta jebo ga
<jelly> i onoga tko piše hrvatski sa engleskom strukturom rečenice
<jelly> <ivoks> Nakon ove radnje, 2917 MB dodatnog prostora na disku će biti zauzeto.
<ivoks> ae
<jelly> %@^ pasiv
<jelly> Ova radnja će zauzeti dodatnih %s diskovnog prostora.
<ivoks> ae, trebalo bi to sve revidirati
<jelly> mislim petica za effort i entuzijazam, ali valjda imaš frenda ili frendicu na filozofiji ili hrvatskim studijima da pogleda ak već ne lektorira za pizzu i pivo
 * jelly agresivan na pasiv
<ivoks> muzej iluzija u zadru
<ivoks> fino... sad znam kud s turistima kada je lose vrijeme
<jelly> kak hw vendor migrira init skripte na systemd unite:
<jelly> http://jebo.me/pas/2u
<jelly> step 1) preseli skriptu iz /etc/init.d/ u svoj direktorij step 2) napisi unit koji radi Exec-Start=bla start i Exec-Stop=bla stop
<jelly> bonus step) s obzirom da servis poznato leaka memoriju, makni ulimit
 * BotaniCar__ upravo otkrio http://electronics.stackexchange.com
<BotaniCar__> ivoks nije to tak u stvarnom zivotu, IRL ne dobijes ni grickalice , ni pivo, ni kriglu, samo juhe (jezikove, jel ) :D
<BotaniCar__> Zakaj su neki otocani prosvjedovali da im katamaran ide pre cesto ? Nisam ulovio cijelu vijest na telki 
<SilverSpace> pih
<obrut> hmm, ja redovito instaliravam latex i ne zdere bas toliko, s tim da ne instaliravam nikakve -full pakete jer mi to ni ne treba
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-03
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/JOeNC94
<jelly> PING titan.fpz.hr (161.53.97.16) 56(84) bytes of data. [...niš]
<tonil> brajo povuka sam sredstva iz eu fondova za turizam, golf teren po zagori je gotov
<tonil> nego recite mi carina i to
<tonil> npr kad se narucuje živad iz amerike kako to ide
<tonil> ne zelim da bude obican teren
<ivoks> BotaniCar__: ?
<tonil> posto će sluzit kao odmaraliste za za lokalne općinare i ove iz zagreba,
<tonil> ako je netko naručivao životinje iz USA molim da mi se javi! hvala
<ivoks> tonil: ti to ozbiljno za eu sredstva?
<tonil> pogodio sam se sa jednim čovikom iz miamia,uplatio da vec 1,4k dollara kapare 
<tonil> zovm ga miki
<tonil> posto ce bandic prvi igrat na terenu
<tonil> da ne duljim
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXn1g0xtUMk
<datase> YouTube: Giant Gator Walks Across Florida Golf Course - 0:01:01 - 11407645 views - 47884 likes / 5251 dislikes
<ivoks> kak je lijepo istrcati se izmedju 6 i 7 uz obalu
<ivoks> nigdje zive duse
<tonil> ivoks, lokacija?
<tonil> to i meni zapravo nedostaje
<tonil> :(
<Mmike> https://coreos.com/blog/torus-distributed-storage-by-coreos.html
<ivoks> tonil: murter
<tonil> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: eto, zaposljavaju
<ivoks> Mmike: tko vam je ovaj novi lik s balkanskim imenom i prezimenom, a iz SADa?
<ivoks> jel prica hrvatski?
<ivoks> mozda je vrijeme za #croatia revival :)
<Mmike> Draganche? :)
<ivoks> tonil: https://www.runtastic.com/en/users/ante-karamatic/sport-sessions/1263389920
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> kernel dasa
<ivoks> tonil: nije neka dionica, 4km... al malo po malo doci cu do 10
<Mmike> mislim da je lik Srbin, iako vele da je iz Slovenije (Slovacke, ako pitas brooksa) emigrirao u SAD pred hrpu godina
<Mmike> nisam jos imao 1:1 s njim
<Mmike> "You're not allowed to see this map."
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> hm
<tonil> da
<Mmike> Neka, prvi put se osjecam kul sto sam Slaven, kolege poljaci su iznimni :) Bar Dariusz koji je u engineeringu isto, sa supportom manje kontakta imam(o)
<Mmike> SLAV POWER!
<ivoks> a ovo
<ivoks> https://www.runtastic.com/sport-sessions/57510d611e7255d543ca3adb
<Mmike> ivoks: isto
<Mmike> pise da si potrosio 400 kalorija
<Mmike> 494, pardon
<Mmike> u pol sata
<ivoks> znaci, nesto vidis
<Mmike> da, sve vidim osim mape
<tonil> Mmike, jos si u kanonikalu,kroejsa ili si emigrirao?
<ivoks> aha, nema mape
<Mmike> 3.92 km
<Mmike> Distance
<Mmike> 00:30:03
<Mmike> Duration
<Mmike> 07:39 min/km
<Mmike> � Pace
<Mmike> 494 kcal
<Mmike> Calories
<Mmike> 28 m
<Mmike> 34 m
<ivoks> da da
<Mmike> -
<Mmike> � Heart Rate
<Mmike> tonil: kanonikal, kroejsa, nisam emigrirao
<ivoks> imam privat browsing, vidim i ja :)
<Mmike> s obzirom na odaziv na prosvjedu neki dan, nit necu tako skoro, cinise :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: ja sam jucer pedalirao po jarunu, 2 kruga s frendom, on ima taj runastic na mobitelu, i izracunalo mu isto 400-500 kalorija, isto pol sata
<ivoks> fora je runtastic
<ivoks> za 50 baksa na godinu dobijes sve sto imaju
<ivoks> cijele programe treninga
<ivoks> Fastest Kilometer
<ivoks> 00:07:01
<ivoks> malo po malo
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> prije dva dana:
<ivoks> Fastest Kilometer
<ivoks> 00:06:36
<ivoks> pao sam
<tonil> ivoks, stavim ga na note 5
<ivoks> ah, da, naravno da padam
<ivoks> na murteru trcim uzbrdo :)
<ivoks> u zagrebu sam brzi, sve je ravno :D
<tonil> hehe
<ivoks> danas sam imao najbrzu prosjecnu brzinu
<ivoks> sto je odlicno
<ivoks> prije bi odletio prvi km
<ivoks> i onda pao
<Mmike> http://www.instructables.com/id/Hamster-Wheel-Standing-Desk/
<Mmike> ivoks: ^^ win-win za tebe, mosh trcat i radit odjednom :D
<ivoks> sad mi prosjek bio 7:39
<ivoks> Mmike: to je za hodanje
<ivoks> s nekim misjim koracima
<ivoks> joj, idem radit
<Mmike> ovo da chromeov svaki tab bude svoj proces jednostavno - nije istina
<Mmike> kad otvoris tab iz postojeceg taba (ctrl-click, recimo), to sve ostaje u istom procesu
<Mmike> sto je totalno kul, u biti :)
<tonil> es es de
<tonil> es es de
<tonil> es es de
<tonil> na jbnom sata 2 kontoroleru
<obrut> imate pulsmetar za taj runtastic ili ?
<obrut> jer bez njega i kvalitetnog kalibriranja nikakve koristi od racunanja potrosnje kalorija
<tonil> obrut, kas brajo do mene jos cekam tu mini dlsam centralu 1,2km od kuce
<tonil> vidis sad sam ga pripa
<obrut> kaki dslami kaki bakraci, sta ce ti internet uopce ?
<obrut> samo se gubi vrijeme na to
<tonil> obrut, brajo kad postavis zavrtit ce se koza i bacit zurka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wHYHMpHmSg
<datase> YouTube: Borat's Disco Dance [HD] - 0:01:56 - 1370890 views - 7820 likes / 168 dislikes
<tonil> tu mozes vidit ugrinu,kosta,igustina,menei hrvoja, ugrina je volio nosit odjela prije 11 godina
<tonil> ja sam ovi podsisani nabildani
<ivoks> obrut: mene ne zanima previse kalorije
<ivoks> obrut: to je tako tesko izracunati tocno da nema smisla previse :)
<ivoks> obrut: mene zanimaju relacije, brzina, udaljenost i vrijeme u odnosu na proslo trcanje
<ivoks> trcim vise radi mentalnog nego li fizickog zdravlja :)
<tonil> vjezba je uvijek za mozak
<tonil> kondicija je nuspojava koja dobro dođe
<tonil> znam zbog insanitija, i dionice 4km uzbrdo petkom ujutro
<tonil> al odavno nisam
<tonil> čak sam izgubio i sexy tijelo
<Mmike> Jel' grafit otrovan? :)
<ivoks> ugljik?
<Mmike> progutao sam minu od tehnicke, jedno 3-4 komadica duljine 2-3 milimetra :)
<ivoks> pa od toga si zazidan :D
<ivoks> mi i dijamanti sastojimo se od istih atoma :D
<ivoks> Mmike: problem je sto to ne mozes razgraditi
<tonil> Mmike, gledaj sa vedrije strane mozda ima olova unutra
<ivoks> pa kad ce ici van... hello hemeroidi :D
<Mmike> ak ne zapne negdje drugdje, da
<jelly> grafit nije otrovan, bar ne za djecu skolske dobi
 * jelly grickao svojedobno
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> veci je bed kaj je ovo malo i spicasto pa bi moglo zapet nekud
<jelly> shairport instaliran, sad kolega sa mekom moze pustat na moje zvucnike
<ivoks> drame
<ivoks> zamrzivac u fridju nije nesto
<ivoks> sladoled mi se topi
<ivoks> https://www.evisitor.hr/info/#prettyPhoto/7/
<ivoks> ne mozes fullscreen
<ivoks> a video je 100x75
<jelly> Ctrl + + ?
<ivoks> i dalje ne mozes vidjeti po cem klikce
<jelly> watch on youtube
<ivoks> a na youtube imaju hd
<ivoks> da
<jelly> to je jubito promijenio, dosta sajtova koji imaju embedded imaju strgano
<ivoks> no, ono sto me najvise muci
<ivoks> do sad se koristio prijava.hr
<dodobas> ne kuzim... ne mogu enabled DontZoom X11 serverflag ... ili mozda nesto overrida keybindinge... uglavnom nikako da onemogucim ' XF86Prev_VMode' i  XF86Next_VMode'
<jelly> heh, to nisam koristio od CRT monitora
<jelly> koje su tipke za to se vise ne sjecam
<dodobas> Ctrl + Alt + KP_Plus/KP_Minus
<ivoks>  “If I had an hour to solve a problem I'd spend 55 minutes thinking about the problem and 5 minutes thinking about solutions.” 
<jelly> aha, izmedu ostalog zato sto nemam numeric keypad
<BotaniCar> Mmike: biti cu bezobrazan pa pitati kako si uspio pojesti vise od jednog komada patrone za tehnicku ? :) 
<BotaniCar> jedan bi razumio ( serem, ne bi ) , ali 3-4 :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj si detetu plasticno pokazivao kaj se ne dela? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, jedan, razlomljen na 3-4 dijela
<Mmike> tj, 1/4, razlomljena na 3,4 dijela
<BotaniCar> Ma, lako sad za koliko komada, KAK ? :) 
<BotaniCar> ( pusa zato kaj pises grafitnom olovkom u bilo kojem obliku ) 
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> kad sam zadnji put bio u SAD-u, zaboravio sam hlace za teretanu
<ivoks> kupio sam onda tam nekaj za par baksa, rebook :)
<ivoks> ili reebok, kak se vec pise
<ivoks> anyway, nisam gledao sastav
<ivoks> 100% polyester
<ivoks> al hlace cu se cinile ok
<ivoks> medjutim... u tim hlacama otrcis jednom i moras ih prat
<ivoks> to se tako usmrdi da sam sebe ne podnosis kad stanes trcat
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a nezam - nekik sastanak bio pa sam grickuljio ;)
<Mmike> ja si moram kupit nekaj za bicikliranje da mi jaja ne padaju prek sisa
<Mmike> erm, SICA!
<ivoks> ove pamucne hlace koje sam zaboravio, u njima odradim cijeli tjedan bez beda
<Mmike> lol :))))))))
<BotaniCar> Mmike: lol
 * Mmike ide nekaj pojest
<ivoks> hlace za bic su obavezne ak ces pedalirati na duze staze
<Mmike> Nti misa
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa oni hamburgeri kaj si danas slikao su mali ! Mili, sto ti se desilo da jedes k'o pola covjeka ?
<Mmike> tipicni hrvat si ti :)
<Mmike> nit sliku neznas protumacit :)
<Mmike> a bitno da mi pljujes zenu :)
<Mmike> prvo, nisu mali
<Mmike> drugo, tri ih je
<Mmike> trece, ja to nisam jeo
<BotaniCar> ma gladan sam brate, da si slikan s Obelixom kako jedete po vepra svaki, pit'o bi te jel nije bilo kruha 
<BotaniCar> Znaci, u porciji su tri hamburgera , ili citam krivo ? 
<BotaniCar> I ne pljujem ti zenu nego tebe i opsjednutost Vojkovicem ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: citas krivo, u porciji su tri hamburgera, to se zove sampler
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas pojma koliko kalorija ima takav sampler ? 
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> al' velim
<Mmike> nisam ja to jeo
<Mmike> to je frend narucio
<BotaniCar> Aha, da je slika bila ovakva bilo bi mi sve jasno https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSFG8GjcLf98UtucFY2WH4DEKX6odQiSJHM3WhIRLqLIuTzA5A5qw 
<Mmike> moj se bramburger ne vidi
<BotaniCar> (maznim glasom ) Pokazes mi svoj brambek ? :) 
<jelly> wink wink, nudge nudge
<BotaniCar> Ima tko laptopaskog DDR2-800 za prodat' ? Treba mi sto vishe u jednom keksu ( sad imam 2GB, imam samo jedan slot, kuku lele )
<BotaniCar> Pardon, ddr3 DDR3-800 So-DIMM 
<obrut> 11:42 < Mmike> ja si moram kupit nekaj za bicikliranje da mi jaja ne padaju prek sisa
<obrut> jes ti siguran da je bicikliranje u pitanju ? :)
<BotaniCar> kad ga macke vide kako vozi ne bacaju grudnjake nego sise :)
<obrut> inace, ja sam nekad jako davno ignorirao one pederske biciklisticke hlacice... dok nisam prvi put isao na visednevnu turu, zg - rijeka pa po obali... cim sam dosao u rijeku, otrco u ducan, kupio te pederske i otad ne mogu zamislit vozit bez njih
<obrut> uglavnom, danas sam totalno gay po tom pitanju :)
<Mmike> obrut: daj primjer tih pederskih
<Mmike> one pretezno drze jaja, jelda?
<Mmike> naime, moje pedaliranje je 15km u komadu max - ak bas odem na biciklijadu (sto nisam vec 5 godina) to je tura od 50ak km max, sa 3 stajanja s okrepom
<hrvojem_> Mmike: imas i obicne hlacice koje imaju ulozak 
<hrvojem_> ovako nest: https://keindl-sport.hr/hlaeice-ixs-x-tema-trail-black-proizvod-12419/
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak je DDR3 vjerojatno mozes stavit brze rame unutra, 1066, 1333
<jelly> al nemam nista viska, samo 2x8 koje koristim
<BotaniCar> jelly: ta ce kantica u otpis za godinu dana, vjerojatno ce ju neki NUC ili nesto s dedktop-PC memorijom zamijeniti. Ovak nekog rijeshim starije kramice, a sebi kupim tih godinu dana.
<Mmike> jelly: jesi ti kad osjetio razliku u praksi medj 1066 i 1333 memorijom?
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> hrvojem_: da, al' jel' svrha tih da ti drze jaja ili da imaju ulozak za sic?
<Mmike> jer ovo za sic mi nije problem - dupe se privikne za cas
<Mmike> al mi bed kaj mi jaja lamataraju lijevo desno
<Mmike> pa si razmisljam da prestanem bokse nositi kad pedaliram, i da obucem slip gacice
<jelly> ne znam koji bi workload morao pogoditi da ronda po memoriji da mu je cache nekoristan, a da se primjeti
<Mmike> koje nisam nosio valjda od 1vog srednje
<BotaniCar> Ja sam osjetio razliku u latencijama memorije, jako ( dva setupa s istom kolicinom memorije,ali razlicitim latencijama )
<jelly> BotaniCar: na benchmarku ili na nece konkretnom?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak si osjetio?
<hrvojem_> pa drze ti jaja
<jelly> trgalo ga u koljenu
<jelly> sa slabijom ramom
<Mmike> hrvojem_: a znaci ispod njih ne nosis gace/bokse, ili?
<hrvojem_> i drze bolje nego gace
<BotaniCar> Nene, u radu. Miejsani workload, malo virtualek malo browser, malo par uredskih aplikacijama, ovo s losijim latencyem je imalo vidno losiji odziv.
<hrvojem_> ne :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj to znaci - losiji odziv?
<hrvojem_> iako znam neke koji nose, kak ti vise odgovara
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bas tak, kliknes, na ovom s vecim latencyem cekas treptaj oka ili tri duze
<Mmike> 600 kuna, lace
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<hrvojem_> ma imas i jeftinijih, ove sam prve nasao
<hrvojem_> Mmike: mozes kupit i bicke, pa preko njih kratke isto furat
<Mmike> hrvojem: kak to mislis - bicke?
 * Mmike ne zna kaj su bicke :D
<hrvojem> Mmike: ovak nest: https://keindl-sport.hr/hlacice-pippo-2-no-2141-blk_yellow-fluo-sidi-proizvod-16139/
<hrvojem> Mmike: odes do intersporta ili hervisa pa si isprobas
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> pa ne idem vozit girro di italia :)
 * Mmike misli da ce i slip gacice za pocetak biti ok
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne mislim da moras izvalit 800kn, ima i (dosta) jeftinijih modela
<hrvojem> ali dosta je udobnije vozit u tome
<Mmike> hrvojem: a cek, koja je razlika izmedju ovih sto si druge pejstao i onih sto si prve pejstao?
<hrvojem> prvo su hlacice koje imaju ulozak (bicke unutra), drugo su samo bicke na koje mozes svoje kratke gore obuc
<hrvojem> ili vozit samo u tome ako zelis
<Mmike> hrvojem: a taj 'ulozak', to nema veze sa guzicom, nego sa jajima samo?
<Mmike> ili oboje?
<Mmike> ili nit jedno? :D
<hrvojem> oboje
<hrvojem> stisne na pravim mjestima ;)
<hrvojem> znaci unutar bicki ti je prosiveno/umetnuto ovako nest: https://keindl-sport.hr/upload/catalog/product/16139/thumb/139164-1657090_5735cbb1dc0f1_100x65c.jpg
<Mmike> kaj nije to sic?
<tonil> dildac
<tonil> :D
<tonil> hh
<tonil> hrvojem, salu na stranu boli li guza nakon 20 minuta
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne :)
<hrvojem> tonil: ne 
<CrazyLemon> na začetku uvijek guza boli.. :)
<hrvojem> pa prvih 100km je uvijek tesko 
<obrut> Mmike: dakle ovo sto je hrvojem spomenuo, ove druge... u keindlu su skuplji modeli, moze se hlacica kupit i za 100 kuna, al ono, koliko para, toliko i muzike
<obrut> i uzmi s tregerima, ove bez nekad treba u voznji riktat :)
<Mmike> obrut: ma, al' za 10-15 km po gradu, jel' mi to fakat treba?
<Mmike> gledam ove prve bas zato, ovo s tregerima mi se neprakticno jako cini
<hrvojem> odredjeni dijelovi tijela ce ti bit zahvalni ;)
<obrut> sve imaju pelenu koja osim udobnosti primarno ima higijensku ulogu, ne nose se gace ispod (iako se mogu, postoje sportske gace koje mogu ispod)
<obrut> ja imam troje kratke bez tregera, ali sljedece si definitivno kupujem  s tregerima i necu stedit pare... ove dvoje jeftinije koje imam nisu bas neka sreca za duze ture
<obrut> mislim da cu pljunut pare i dati za castelli bicke, ionako ce biti na dobrom popustu
<hrvojem> Mmike: za prvu ruku mozes otic do hervisa, oni su imali solidne Scott bicke za oko 200-300kn ovisno o akciji pa probas
<obrut> moje prve koje sam kupio prije jedno 12-13 godina su scottove i jos su faking (uglavnom) cijele i najudobnije koje imam... ne znam da li ih danas rade tak dobre... jos tad su kostale 350 kuna i nije mi zao, ove druge dvoje sam platio oko 100-150 kuna i kuzi se koliko su losije
<Mmike> ok, imate na umu da ja pedaliram pol sata i onda 2 sata pijem gemiste? :)
<obrut> promijeni omjer i bices sretniji :)
<hrvojem> obrut: da tako i moje, ja jos imas dvoje njihove na tregere sigurno 6-7g stare
<hrvojem> malo se ona mrezica na tregerima ofucala ali su jos sasvim ok
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> dosao na turu lik
<ivoks> iz Nikea
<ivoks> iz Nike IT-a
<obrut> koje tenisice nosi ? :P
<tonil> rebook
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox1gm98Qr7g
<datase> YouTube: ► FULL MAP REVEALED! - Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands - 0:06:22 - 44698 views - 2680 likes / 23 dislikes
<Mmike> jel' ima negdje presjek svih ekranizacija u Star Treku, u nekom timelineu?
<Mmike> TNG, DS9 i VOY se preklapaju u nekim epizodama/djelovima
<jelly> memory alpha?
<tonil> kako se tng i voy preklapaju?
<tonil> hm
<jelly> nikako
<Mmike> tng i ds9 se preklapaju
<Mmike> i voy i ds9 se preklapaju
<jelly> tng 6-7 sezona se cca preklapa sa ds9 1-3, i ds9 4- se preklapa vremenski sa voy
<jelly> izvorno je Ensign Ro Laren trebala otic u DS9, al su izmislili Kiru umjesto toga
<tonil> ja bi da u novom showu cbs barem dovede nekog od starog crewa iz 1998 sa voygera
<tonil> barem na jednu sezonu
<tonil> ako izdrzi toliko
<tonil> jbga nostalgija
<jelly> dobro ak je nostalgija, al kud bas voy
<tonil> a eto, samoć
<tonil> samoća
<tonil> istraživanje nepoznatog
<tonil> :|
<jelly> kaj bi ti kapetanicu
<tonil> sedmu od devet, imala je dobre dude
<jelly> i ništa drugo, doktor je imao vise karakterizacije od nje
<tonil> bila je ona scena poručnikom Kimom, prvi pornić koji sam gledao na tvu
<jelly> zapravo, mogli bi bas doktora stavit odn. njegovog izumitelja, jer je picardo vec dosta star
<tonil> http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjM3MTM4ODU0MV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTgwNjAyODYwODE@._V1_SY1000_CR0,0,667,1000_AL_.jpg
<jelly> bio doktor u china beach, pa doktor u voyageru, pa bi bas mogao opet
<tonil> osim nilixa jedini lik koji bi me mogao izritirat
<jelly> ko je to, jeri ryan?
<jelly> :-)
<tonil> :-P pogodi
<jelly> reverse image search
<tonil> a probaj 
<tonil> daleko od toga sto si pukao
<jelly> b'ealana!
<jelly> (sp)
<jelly> to ko da moram prepoznati Quarka bez prostetike
<tonil> jelly, evo jedna za novčanik http://pics.wikifeet.com/Roxann-Dawson-Feet-1896423.jpg
<jelly> (i bez glasa)
<tonil> jelly, lolol
<ivoks> vidis li ti tog oreskovica
<ivoks> ima lik pravo
 * jelly danas 100% preskocio vijesti i tv i sve
<ivoks> evo vas sad pred zid, pa odlucite sto cete
<ivoks> brijem da ce im dati dva dana
<ivoks> a onda ih sam smijeniti
<ivoks> pa neka njega smjenjuju
 * obrut se davno lozio na Troi :)
<jelly> i worf isto
 * dodobas se lozio na plazma reaktor
<jelly> ezri dax foreva
<jelly> also kes > 7of9
<ivoks> eto, ne da se karamarko
<ivoks> mora, kako kaze, zastititi hdz i sebe
<ivoks> na ustrb drzave
<jelly> >_>
<ivoks> pa nek se stiti, nakon izbora vise nece imati toliko ruku u saboru
<ivoks> nemamo mi drzavnika, pa nemamo
<ivoks> pas masters
<ivoks> morat cu se na kraju i ja kandidirati
<jelly> kreten, mogao je diktirati poteze iz sjene 
<ivoks> a bas je glupan
<ivoks> brkic se negdje smije i veseli
<ivoks> a mogao je brkica staviti za podpredsjednika
<ivoks> dati oreskovicu da donese bolne reforme
<ivoks> izgubiti sljedece izbore i tako maknuti brkica
<ivoks> sad ce brko maknuti njega
<ivoks> i ode hdz jos desnije
<ivoks> glupan retardirani
<jelly> mislis da tu ima dugorocnog razmisljanja
<ivoks> nema tu uopce razmisljanja
<ivoks> to su debili
<ivoks> jos ce milanovic ispast najpametniji
<ivoks> samo zato sto nije znao sto napraviti :D
<ivoks> pa nije nista napravio
<jelly> a on je tek egoisticno djubre
<ivoks> on i karamarko su isti
<ivoks> isti
<jelly> nisu, milanovic je gori
<ivoks> samo sto je karamarko stariji, pa zna obuci odijelo
<ivoks> milanovic ne zna ni to, pa stalno u nekim vestama hoda
<ivoks> valjda ne zna kravatu zavezat :D
<ivoks> kako maknuti sve te pacijente?
<ivoks> kako?!
<ivoks> a pazi ove kretene od novinara
<ivoks> 'koncar je prodan za 360 milijuna kuna'
<ivoks> kreteni
<jelly> nikako, ljudi moraju sami uvidjeti da su obje major stranke smece
<ivoks> a prodali 20,5% dionica s kojima ionako ne mogu nista
<Mmike> ivoks: de, brate
<Mmike> pricamo o star treku
<Mmike> sta nas briga za gnjilanovica i ekipu
<Mmike> daklem, tasha yar
<obrut> ivoks: kake veze ima kravata i odijelo ?
<dodobas> oo-mox :)
<obrut> Mmike: vidim, svatko ima svoju miljenicu :)
<dodobas> 'daj da ti napravim jedan oo-mox' :)
<obrut> samo se dodobasu dize na plazmu :)
<jelly> nataša je prekratko trajala
<jelly> pojelo je u prvoj sezoni, i još dvije (tri?) guest star epizode
<ivoks> o!
<ivoks> novi a5
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/pogledajte-novi-audi-a5/897232.aspx
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> svidja mi se
<ivoks> kupujem
<dodobas> obrut: a stas... ni doktor mi ne moze pomoci ...
<ivoks> 3.0 sa 286 konja
<dodobas> da sam znas kako mi je u trgovackom centru... kad vidim Plazma kekse ...
<dodobas> ti to ne mozes razumjet :/
<ivoks> Novi Audi A5 i S5 u salone stižu na jesen.
<ivoks> mater.
<vileni> sad stari model na popustu :)
<dodobas> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/british-nazi-filmed-spectacularly-failing-to-burn-eu-flag-in-protest-against-forced-immigration-10141197.html
<vileni> kako sam lijepo dobio dnevnu kartu danas
<vileni> sparkam u pozegi, platim sms-om prvu zonu, obavimo ducan i odemo kod frendice na rucak
<vileni> dodje sms za 1h da istice, platim ja opet i ovaj put malo bolje pogledam pise bjelovar-1
<vileni> gledam koji vrag, a ono fulao broj, 431 umjesto 341
<tonil> taj a5 ce za 9 godina vrijediti 8,6k eura :-)
<tonil> lip je
<tonil> nemoj se zajebat
<tonil> uzmi s varijantu
<tonil> kao i ja
<tonil> s3
<tonil> sluzi svrsi
<tonil> 2015
<jelly> jel bio ono neki brick&mortar ducan u zg di se moze kupit mikrotik
<jelly> htio bi roditeljima u puli (= sebi preko ljeta) stavit neki pristojni AP
<tonil> ugh gledam pozadinu pljunuta nova a4
<tonil> fuj
<jelly> iskonov zyxel je 2.4 only i sugav
<vileni> jelly: imas ih vise, ali mislim da kod svih moras dan prije naruciti
<jelly> i to je ok
<ivoks> predobar je
<vileni> na nabavi najbolje pogledati
<vileni> pa koji ti je najdrazi
<ivoks> ne znam hoce li mi trenutni auto docekati jesen
<ivoks> micem se od ekrana
<tonil> moj stari nije
<vileni> 6.67L/100km zadnji prosjek, jeftina ta slavonija
<tonil> ha uđoh u planetside2 nakon mjesec dana i imam 3,7 gb update zahvaljujući onom dslamu sto mi je obrut postavio 1km od kuće to će se sada skidati 7 sati
<tonil> love u t-com <3
<jelly> nije li 7 sati puno
<tonil> za 4Mb/s nista nije puno!
<jelly> to bi bilo 1.2Mbps
<tonil> eh da
<tonil> zajbe
<tonil> Mbps****
<tonil> a mater in imbecilnu heben stave u ciloj cetinskoj krajini 4 dlsam centrale, pa tko je ovo projektira imaju li mozga
<jelly> nesplativo
<slk_> pozz ji sistemsk zhtjevi za ubuntu
<lirik> poz koji su sisteski zhtevi za ubuntu
<Vlado9A> hell o world
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-04
<obrut> super je kod "velikih" konferencija sto ima hrpa paralelnih trackova sa gomilu zanimljivih predavanja..... sranje je kod "velikih" konferencija sto ima hrpa paralelnih trackova sa gomilu zanimljivih predavanja pa se nemos odlucit na koje ici :P
<VjetarSaSunca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nike2p34voY
<datase> YouTube: Brkovi Ft. Sassja-Ovce (TDT2016.)-Official Video - 0:02:38 - 136347 views - 1248 likes / 27 dislikes
<Vlado9A> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> https://mobile.twitter.com/LongMirela/status/738778465004986372
<Mmike> lol :D
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si tu 
<Mmike> ty
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tu
<SilverSpace> ee bi nesto sastavio na engleskom 
<SilverSpace> u vezi onih sluski 
<SilverSpace> ono kratko ja bas nisam vican pisat
<SilverSpace> kako ono ide na private kqanal irrsi 
<SilverSpace> uh zaboravih
<Mmike> SilverSpace, napisi na .hr, ja ti prevedem
<Mmike> nemoj samo 'najebem li vam se matere', jer nemam pojma kako da to prevedem na engleski a da ostane unutra socnost emocije koja je izrazena
<obrut> umjesto danas, mi se sutra dogovorimo za voznjicu, jao sto ce nas oprat
<Mmike> obrut, vozite se po spanskom, tu vas nece oprat garant
<Mmike> cijeli grad, navodno, opralo i zatucalo, tu su pale 3 kapi
<obrut> pa sad, proci cu kraj spanskog :)
<obrut> vozit samo po spanskom bi zahtjevalo vrtit gomilu krugova, a to je dosadno, a ni brda nema :)
<Mmike> a sad bi ti i i da ne kisnes i brda :)
<obrut> bar ce na povratku past sladoled u Samoboru :)
<Mmike> a krem-snite?
<obrut> a ak ce gdje padat, padace u tom kraju... tamo uvijek pada, a mi se namjerili na taj dio
<Mmike> kaj je elon musk rekao da smo u simulaciji?
<Mmike> i sad svi briju na to/
<obrut> samoborske kremsnjite su sranje, barem sve one koje sam ja probao
<Mmike> obrut, meni isto ne valjaju nist -prava zagrebacka kremsnita mi je mrak
<obrut> tople, pjenaste i uopce ne fine
<obrut> pa da, ove "zagrebacke" su bolje, a kad moja mama napravi, iako !
<obrut> s/iako/ijao/
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> mama radi kremsnite
<Mmike> kak se mama moze upoznati? :D
<obrut> mama radi odlicne kremsnjite i definitivno najbolje baklave
<Mmike> bolje no one sto ih napravi moja zena?
<Mmike> dvojim, jako dvojim
<Mmike> megacli
<Mmike> megadreck
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> chaky: jes tu da te nesto priupitamo :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/video/umag-oteli-su-djevojku-i-nad-njom-se-seksualno-izivljavali-477283
<SilverSpace> majke ti mile
<SilverSpace> odsjec i noge i ruke pa nek puze pomocu zubiju 
<SilverSpace> jebo koja to kisurina bila u zagrebu 
<SilverSpace> u zagorju i tuca
<SilverSpace> zagorci ce bili ludi ove godine
<SilverSpace> bit ce delanca 
<SilverSpace> sjebalo im grozdje
<Mmike> kak dhcpd moze dat istu IP adresu dvjema razlicitim hostovima
<Mmike> kak?
<SilverSpace> pitaj ga ti znas engleski :D
<SilverSpace> odoh spat ljudofi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: poziv na gemist vrijedi :)
<Mmike> ack :)
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-05
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A> bon žur
<obrut> jao koja voznjica danas... super je s ovakvom prognozom, pratis nebo i odlucujes se lijevo ili desno, a danas je pao i uzmak na jednom cestuljku :)
<SilverSpace> pih
<obrut> demit, krepava mi x2go sesija na komp na poslu, wtf
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-29
<rut> jelly
<jelly> rut
<jelly> rut: rut rut rut rut rut 
<BotaniCar> tuturut
<Mmike>  ____  _   _ _____ 
<Mmike> |  _ \| | | |_   _|
<Mmike> | |_) | | | | | |  
<Mmike> |  _ <| |_| | | |  
<Mmike> |_| \_\\___/  |_|  
<Mmike>                    
<pav> rut?
<pav> runka!
<pav> 17,8 KB/sek
<Mmike> snappy ima smisla
<Mmike> samo da se ne moraju ljudi vise jebavat s debanjima
<jelly> a chappie
<jelly> a security rupe u libraryjima
<pav> jelly: "slučajno" su tamo
<Mmike> jelly: waddayou mean 'serucirty rupe u libraryjima' ?
<Mmike> jelly: dal' prvo `dch -i` ili prvo `dpkg-soruce --commit` ?
<jelly> pojma
<jelly> valjda pvo changelog?
<Mmike> jelly: a cini se da je svejedno, sam kaj ako prvo dch -i onda imas novu verziju i onda to dpkg-source uzme za headere 
<Mmike> pokusavam skuzit sta sam sjebo :)
<jelly> da
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> koja dosada
<obrut> kak ti moze bit dosadno uz toliko zanimljivih stvari na svijetu :)
<obrut> barem pornjave na netu ima u neogranicenim kolicinama
<jelly> pornjava je zanimljiva 3 minute ;-)
<jelly> .rt jellese 
<datase> jelly: Talking Heads - Once in a Lifetime | Albert King with Stevie Ray Vaughan - Born Under A Bad Sign | Jr. Walker & The All Stars - Cleo's Mood
<obrut> jelly: al nakon toga lakse zaspis pa nije dosadno :)
<obrut> ima tko pristup na cixovu aplikaciju za clanice ? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-30
<pav> jutar
<vileni> kad dobijes samo 17 mailova preko noci, valjda je dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jebemti, vec dva tjedna samo samba-related sranja krpam
<BotaniCar> jutro
<rut> dan
<vileni> to wannacry related?
<BotaniCar> da, i reaktivno i proaktivno :)
<vileni> meni je jedina samba ovo sto tajnica mora do nekih dokumenata
<vileni> a to je na synology mislim
<BotaniCar> aplajanzi su najgori, nemres se nadat patchu
<vileni> da
<vileni> ali ima offsite backup, te napredne tajnice :)
<vileni> https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2017/mar/21/timelapse-satellite-images-china-fastest-growing-cities
<pav> BotaniCar: saba pa ti :)
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KkwaRAU1I
<datase> ^ YouTube :: ZIZI ft. MC SEKI - AFTER NA KROVU :: Duration: 03:16 :: Views: 15,546 uploaded by Zi o_O :: 618 likes :: 32 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> hkm, samba pa ti :)
<BotaniCar> Å aban i ja !
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQpTf2wuuno
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Utah saints-Something good HQ!! :: Duration: 02:45 :: Views: 3,427,220 uploaded by jackhickmany :: 19,130 likes :: 700 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hbogner> podsjetnik, sutra je HULK skupstina na DORSCLUC konferenciji http://www.linux.hr/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3185
<BotaniCar> https://9gag.com/gag/arbQOr0
<vileni> marauder :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDoRmT0iRic
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Marauder - Ten Ton Military Vehicle - Top Gear - BBC :: Duration: 08:05 :: Views: 28,221,507 uploaded by Top Gear :: 135,476 likes :: 3,841 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> lik ima oko 20k mountova 
<Mmike> i buni se kak mu reboot sporo traje :)
<vileni> prvo sam procitao 20 mountova
<vileni> pa si mislim da nije to strasno
<SilverSpace> https://www.volimljuto.com/
<sillyslux> nevolim
<SilverSpace> volim :)
<sillyslux> pa ove smrtfonsi su bas neka blesava bolest, ako je zadnja recenica "sent from samsung mobile", ono gore je sve necitljivo
<sillyslux> ajme, nebi ja tak sta sla ljudima :(
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-31
<BotaniCar> Jutro !
<BotaniCar> Sretan dan Zagreba svima u Zagrebu :)
<obrut> dan Zagreba ? :P wtf je to ?
<BotaniCar> Odi se obrijat' :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.cyberciti.biz/security/linux-security-alert-bug-in-sudos-get_process_ttyname-cve-2017-1000367/ # sudo malo potrgan
<jelly> sudo ludo
<BotaniCar>  "No results found for "double anal haribo"."
<jelly> ne znam kakav to haribo mora biti da uopce primijetis manje od 10-20 komada?
<BotaniCar> :) Nego, jelly ( ili netko drugi ) , jel vas salje grupacija na GDPR edukacije 06.06 i 08.06. ? 
<jelly> ako salje, ne salje mene...
<BotaniCar> Zake ne ? Interesantno je to, u dosta firmi u kojima sam pitao salju pravnike. I onda pitam kako ce se uredba provesti u praksi, kad pravnik ne izvrsava samu zastitu podataka, pa me blijedo gledaju
<MmikeM> on the road again.... oh on the road again
<BotaniCar> dzesh , mmike ? 
<BotaniCar> in the air or on the road ? 
<MmikeM> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TD_pSeNelU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Willie Nelson - On the Road Again :: Duration: 02:35 :: Views: 13,440,581 uploaded by quantummechanic90 :: 44,087 likes :: 1,251 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVPx4zalkiM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: SISTER of MERCY - Marian :: Duration: 05:46 :: Views: 1,623,952 uploaded by TheKampso :: 8,232 likes :: 179 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Disclaimer: nisam na Marijani !
<MmikeM> moja je bolja!
<MmikeM> marijana, jel
<BotaniCar> Slatka mala marijana 
<civija> BotaniCar: gdje je GDPR edukacija?
<civija> tko organizira?
<BotaniCar> civija, u ILBA-i ( tresnjevka ) je edukacija 08.06. a 06.06. je u Sheratonu "Mpa znanja" ima seminar
<BotaniCar> **mapa znanja
<BotaniCar> jeu sheratonu ima .. kak ja tipkam, majko draga
<civija> aha, tnx
<MmikeM> hm
<MmikeM> nemrem nick cejndzat
<BotaniCar> na nekom si kanalu pogle serverchat
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> mongodb i mysql
<jelly> ok, sudo ima eskalaciju samo za usere koji su vec u sudoers izgleda
<jelly> hm, da kupim mirai
<jelly> https://www.elipso.hr/rashladni-uredaji/stacionarni-klima-uredaji/TOSHIBA-MIRAI-13/
<BotaniCar> da, moraju biti luseri s prethodnim sudo pravima, da bi ih mogli eksploitat' 
<BotaniCar> Ja klime gledam ko hard diskove, daj mi onu s najduzm garancijom 
<BotaniCar> http://tinyurl.com/yapn4zon # Truju me sokom od jćbukća!
<jelly> meni je bitno da je a) tiha b) da radi u zg i ak temp. padne ispod -10, za dogrijavanje i paranoju ak opet rusija prekine dotok plina, c) garancija
<BotaniCar> Kaj ima glasnih klima ? Mislio sam da vecinu buke generira vanjska jedinica o0o0o
<jelly> pa i vanjska se čuje kad je vruće
<jelly> kad imaš klince vjerojatno više ne znaš kaj je tiho ;-)
<BotaniCar> Nda, a ni spavanje u zvucnicima na partyima nije puno pomoglo :) 
<jelly> bah
<jelly> prebacim na neki drugi radio, i ima dobru mjuzu ali grozno podešen kompresor
<jelly> idem pisat protestno pismo na otvoreni
<jelly> "mp3 stream vam je Å¡ugav, optimalna kompresija i stereo separacija za FM stereo nije optimalna i za internet"
<jelly> nemrem to slušat :-(
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: ABBA - Money, Money, Money
<jelly> lokalna mp3ca
<jelly> možda čak ripana s fizičkog cd-a
<BotaniCar> Å¡nejer opet tipka: https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/05/post-quantum_rs.html
<jelly> nije to Å¡nejer, to je djb
<jelly> Keywords: [...] Make RSA Great Again
<obrut> upload na hetzner mi je ono, 50KB/s  !$#%#$%@!#@#
<jelly> grmi, sijeva
<jelly> vrijeme se mijenja
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XDiuny5_w0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: N.M.I - Ciga :: Duration: 05:12 :: Views: 19,652 uploaded by mozdabolje :: 23 likes :: 8 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> kolegi grom zgorio bojler, i cpe
<jelly> aj bar je malo popustila vrucina
<Mmike> srca mu
<Mmike> pravo nevrijeme u zagrebu
<Mmike> a ja otoku
<jelly> aha... cpe i tv su mu ipak prezivjeli veli, sprzilo je samo prednaponsku zastitu
<jelly> znaci -- radi
<jelly> i to slovenska marka, http://www.merkur.si/gradnja/elektroinstalacije/varovalke-in-zascitna-stikala/prenapetostna-zascita-iskra-zes-76-tel-tv
<Mmike> jelly: jel' jos roka?
<jelly> ne, prestalo je oko 11
<jelly> prije sat-sat i po
<jelly> moram upalit desktop nazad
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-01
<SweetMuffin> #onokad imas hr locale :) Jutro momcine
<SweetMuffin> "/mnt/NAS/backups/gateway-Četvrtak.tgz: Ne mogu open: No such file or directory" # ne mogu open !
<Mmike> jel' tko probao fisshell?
<SweetMuffin> ne dolazi defaultan s distrama koje koristim pa ne. 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: a vim ti dolazi defaultan s distrama? :)
<Mmike> ili less?
<Mmike> ili... ne znam - owncloud? :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike:koristim nano, dodje defaultan na onom kaj ja koristim :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: fishhell je apt-get away :)
<Mmike> al' mislim da nema smisla bas ga imati po serverijadi
<Mmike> to je za lokalnog usera di ti je shell working environment
<Mmike> malo je pre saren za moj ukus, al' skroz dobar
<DomaMuffin> mislim da ga je Valent T. nedavno hvalio na @sistemcihr , ali se ne sjecam zakaj. 
<Mmike> kolega jedan to koristi, neku prezentaciju necega je radio i vidli smo da to koristi i blo 'waaaaa'
<Mmike> billo
<Mmike> bilo
<DomaMuffin> ssh me zbunjuje, spajam se kao "pero" i nemam beda, a "djuro" ( postoji, prethodno se spajao ) dobija gresku "Failed password for invalid user djuro" , a koristi ispravan pass
<DomaMuffin> nakon 10 minuta, i djuro se moze sshat 
<DomaMuffin> kaj bi to bilo ? 
<DomaMuffin> nemam nikakvih firewall rjesenja koja bi zabranila privremeno pristup nakon X neuspjelih pokusaja
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: mislim da ces ipak morati pogledati u logove
<DomaMuffin> jesam, /var/log/secure veli da korisnik ne postoji i zato je odbijen pristup
<DomaMuffin> 10 minuta nakon toga ne odbija nish
<DomaMuffin> zato se i iscudjavam
<jelly> getent pass djuro radi?
<jelly> ak imas neki cudni nss modul u igri, mozda zeza
<jelly> getent passwd*
<jelly> mozda je djuro user sa AD-a a AD ima lockout na 10 minuta nakon X pokusaja?
<DomaMuffin> djuro je luser, getent passwd djuro vrati kaj bi trebalo vratiti. 
<DomaMuffin> gledam sad sistemske logove, nisam jedini admin tog dstroja pa sam mislio da je mozda netko drkuljiio s updateovima ili necim, nista... sshd je updatean jucer i nakon updatea se servis restartao, a djuro ga je koristio. 
<jelly> obican unix user u obicnoj passwd fajli?
<DomaMuffin> ostali luseri su se spajali i dok djuro nije mogao pa predmnijevam da je problem u tom partikularnom korisniku. Da, obican unix user, passwd file, nista kljucevi nista bakrachi
<DomaMuffin> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18767750_1375681902480049_3524406149707662390_n.jpg?oh=9813980531d4bc0705c2f72780580449&oe=599DDF1F # Asian level over 99999 :) 
<jelly> a di su gifovi
<DomaMuffin> Nacrtas placeholder :) 
<Mmike> pjebemti ovaj hecner 
<Mmike> placam 12 eura za 2 virtualke
<Mmike> 256 megi rama svaka i jedan cpu
<Mmike> a ovi za 4 eura nude gigu rama
<Mmike> i 25GB SSD
<obrut> Mmike:  ja sam cim sam skuzio uzeo tu novu za 4E, a staru cu ukinut krajem mjeseca :)
<Mmike> obrut: jesi probao lxc/lxd tjerati gore?
<obrut> stara je s 512 MB RAM, a placam ju 8EUR :)
<obrut> Mmike: nisam
<obrut> hetzner je ko hr internet provideri, novim korisnicima jeftinije, a stari koji su godinama vjerni, drzi cijenu, a da nisu ni svjesni :)
<Mmike> obrut: da, to me ispidilo
<Mmike> obrut: ja imam staru sa 512MB a placam ju 6 eur :) :)
<Mmike> sad cu uzet jednu virtualku i stavit 2-3 kontejnera gore pa da vidimo kak se ponasa
<Mmike> pa ak se kul ponasa, adio linode
<Mmike> temperatura mora - 20C
<Mmike> kupanje - ne dolazi u obzir
<obrut> 20 ! pa o je toplo :)
<Mmike> je, ak zivis u SanDiegu i kupas se u Tihom Oceanu
<DomaMuffin> Drustvo , imate preporuku lokacije za ljetovanje za nas s malom djecom ( fokus: hladovina kod plaze ) ? 
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ne ide mi se do Hvara, nije mi tamo lijepo, da odma preduhitrim
<Mmike> nije mi tam lijepo
<Mmike> idi na sodericu
<DomaMuffin> :) To cu svakako, Soderica i Molve su okrepista za vikende 
<DomaMuffin> Frendovi imaju vikse s tushevima pa mi je i to pokrito :) 
<infy-> Ako neko ima bnet imaju 120mbps za 10kn, pa eto ako netko hoće. Više info: http://m.bnet.hr/ubrzaj_svoj_internet#?of=tab1
<jelly> a koliko uploada
<jelly> od 84/10,5 do 120/15 Mbit/s
<jelly> 15, toliko sad imam
<Mmike> infy-: jel' im radi sve kad potjeras ul i dl odjednom?
 * Mmike ima ht optiku, 200/100, 220 kn mjesecno (PDV included) (nemam telefon nit televiziju) i izrazito sam zadovoljan
<Mmike> radi pre pre odlicno
<jelly> radije bi 20/20 
<jelly> nego 120/15
<obrut> jelly: poceo si i snimat pornografiju ? :)
<infy-> Imam 80/15 i meni radi sve 5. Doduše blizu sam cmtsu, svega 50ak metara, signal 40dBm. Ht optika je lijepa ali nažalost ovdje nedostupna (bnet monopol)
<DomaMuffin> Nasla se neka 3D kamera, pa kaj ne bi live stream iz kupaonice nudio :) 
<Mmike> infy-: ja sam imao bnet davno, doduse kabl, ne optiku, mislim 50/10
<Mmike> i to je bilo pre kilavo
<infy-> Ja sam bio prije ovog na ht vdsl (pred nekih 6mj). Bnet radi dosta dobro ali da, slažem se, imao sam dvije intervencije tehničara zbog nekih problema održavanja i tako. HT od postavljanja 2002 ništa. No međutim ispadne mi jeftinije triple play tu nego kod ht + brže jer nemam optiku.
<infy-> Ali ali... Ht kreće navodno s vectoringom sad više... A i imaju ovu novu televiziju, Maxtv odlazi u povijest. Napokon napredujemo po pitanju interneta :)
<rut> di ste tutaci
<Mmike> eo se znojim
<Mmike> desi ti?
<rut> znojis .. vruce ?
<rut> .weather zagreb
<datase> rut: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 81°F / 27°C; Humidity: 44%; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Nne, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 22 mins, 48 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C | Forecast for Saturday: Thunderstorm; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 60°F (1 more message)
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 72°F / 22°C; Humidity: 83%; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: Nnw, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 22 mins, 59 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Thunderstorm; High of 78°F / 26°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Norway | Temperature: 55°F / 13°C; Humidity: 54%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wnw, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 16 mins, 34 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 54°F / 12°C; Low of 49°F / 9°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 50°F / 10°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<Mmike> e kurche
<Mmike> .weather Jelsa, Croatia
<Mmike> .weather Hvar
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Hvar, Croatia | Temperature: 78°F / 26°C; Humidity: 53%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 36 mins, 52 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 74°F / 23°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 74°F / 23°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 75°F / (1 more message)
<Mmike> .weather Hvar
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Hvar, Croatia | Temperature: 78°F / 26°C; Humidity: 53%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 2 hrs, 24 mins, 16 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 74°F / 23°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 74°F / 23°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of (1 more message)
<Mmike> meh
<jelly> .weather maksimir
<datase> jelly: Weather for Maksimir, Croatia | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C; Humidity: 46%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Ne, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 36 mins, 30 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 0°F / -18°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C | Forecast for Saturday: Thunderstorm; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of (1 more message)
<Mmike> ocel' bit tuce?
<jelly> ne, danas je puno blaze
<jelly> ak i bude, ne u zg i okolici
<jelly> bila je kisa ali nije ni ohladila
<DomaMuffin> Ocito nisi stajao na kisi, mene je fino rashladilo :) 
<Mmike> kaj opet kisica?
<jelly> shit, zvuci kao tuca
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: naso sam aferu o Anki ! Gunja. 
<Mmike> Gunja?
<DomaMuffin> Obnova nakon poplave
<DomaMuffin> udski je vještak utvrdio da su stvarni troškovi gradnje kuća nakon poplave u Gunji iznosili 6.800 kuna po metru četvornom s uključenim Porezom na dodanu vrijednost, odnosno s cjelokupnom projektnom dokumentacijom 6.940 kuna po metru četvornom. Gradnju tih istih objekata Ministarstvo graditeljstva i prostornog uređenja platilo je čak 12.750 kuna po 
<DomaMuffin> četvornom metru što je odobrila tadašnja ministrica Anka Mrak Taritaš”
<Mmike> aha, naso naso
<Mmike> da, citam bas
<DomaMuffin> Drugo nisam jos istrazio, da je bila povezana s onim mjerilima za grijanje, kakseveczovu
<Mmike> al' 10 portala, 10 razlicitih cifri
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> ja za bandica necu glasat
<DomaMuffin> Al, sve je to kurac. Citam na imbexu da je Bandi duzan 18m na ime poreza :) 
<Mmike> pa sve i da je s druge strane kerum
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> hanzek ga spasavao :)
<Mmike> mafija wannabe sve :)
<DomaMuffin> Jasno da neces, imas mrvu mozga u glavi, pricamo samo da se zna kaj od ove grdobine mozemo ocekivati :) 
<DomaMuffin> Kuis, mozda se i njoj omile fontane, samo da se gradi :) 
<Mmike> a mozda
<Mmike> u biti tek kad dodje netko novi vidjet cemo koliko je bantiic bio los
<DomaMuffin> Da.
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: jel' pada sad?
<Mmike> gledam sad rainalarm i crveni se sve
<DomaMuffin> A cuj, ja sam na vanjskom rubu sesveta, nekaj sipi i fino grmi, Bo(n)g zna kak je u gradu
<Mmike> https://www.lightningmaps.org/?lang=sv#m=sat;r=0;t=2;s=0;o=0;b=33.04;n=0;y=45.7922;x=15.9952;z=11;d=2;dl=2;dc=0;dn=1;
<Mmike> pise da je jedna u markovom polju upravo roknula :)
<DomaMuffin> Jebate, pa kak ovo tako fletno radi ?!
<DomaMuffin> DO THEY KNOW ABOUT SPEED OF LIGHT ?! Introduce some lag, darn it :) 
<Mmike> realtime, mislis?
<pav> ajde DomaMuffin ... pošten političar :) Di to ima?
<DomaMuffin> pav: u Kini ? 
<pav> čak ni tamo
<DomaMuffin> Brijem da se dovoljno boje smrtne kazne, a nizi clanovi komiteta ionako nemaju neku moc, pa je mooozda moguce 
<pav> evo nešto za odmak od izbora http://bit.ly/2qLmbva
<Mmike> ma jebali vas izbori
<Mmike> je'l grmi? jel' pada?
<pav> i od toga je odmak
<pav> grmi i pada svake godine oko početka lipnja
<Mmike> "STOP - there might be a problem with the requested link"
<pav> pa se svi čude
<Mmike> pav:  kaj to siris? :)
<pav> hahaha
<pav> tinyurl uopće nije htio skratit :P
<pav> Mmike: pr0n
<DomaMuffin> neka obrijana pica
<DomaMuffin> Kliknuo sam , na windowsiuma, kolko malvera sad imam ? 
<pav> DomaMuffin: nemas malvarea, to je chaturbate
<DomaMuffin> Prvi put vidim :) 
<pav> ukljuci kameru i pocni zaradjivati :)
<pav> ah biseri neta, uvijek ostanu skriveni :D
<DomaMuffin> You've never seena fully functional penis this small! Come in, come all ! :) 
<pav> vidim da se snalaziš DomaMuffin 
<pav> prestaje potreba za torrentiranjem pr0na kad ovo nadjes
<DomaMuffin> Rodjen za sales-support :) 
<Mmike> chaturbate?
<Mmike> kajeto?
<DomaMuffin> err, porn torrenti se skidaju da mulcima iz kvarta prodas DVDe i skupis za prostitutku ! 
<pav> i to....
<pav> vidim Mmike se usutio :)
<Mmike> ma tu nesh slazem
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> manus facere :)
<DomaMuffin> Drkam nes h tu :)
<DomaMuffin> Elon Musk dao otkaz kad je cuo da je Trump izasao iz Pariskog sporazuma <3 http://gizmodo.com/elon-musk-quits-donald-trump-1795735624
<Mmike> dao otkaz ili ce dat otkaz ak ovaj izaje?
<DomaMuffin> Pa, to je gotova stvar. 
<DomaMuffin> pav: kak dobijem pravo da pozovem nekog na torrenthr ? 
<pav> ne dobijes DomaMuffin 
<DomaMuffin> *zasluzim/zardim
<pav> ja sam imao preko 50 pozivnica
<pav> onda su svima resetirali
<pav> :D
<Mmike> nego, momci
<Mmike> de je tinuviel?
<DomaMuffin> Pa, kak dela mehanika toga ? Kome poblajbam da dobim pravo ? 
<DomaMuffin> Kajaznam di je debela, meni se nije dopala nikad pa .. 
<Mmike> grmi, a? :)
<pav> DomaMuffin: odi na njihov irc i pitaj
<DomaMuffin> pav: idem prvo forum provjerit, thx
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-02
<pav> jutar
<pav> šta reć čovjeku koji ima ploču s Athlonom i sve mu se čini sporo 
<pav> sama mama ploča je stara preko 10 godina. Čudo da radi
<obrut> sta ne bi radilo :)
<pav> obrut: :)
<pav> neke preporuke za EV SSL providere anyone? Imam iza sebe gadno iskustvo sa StartCom-om
<Mmike> Djaci!
<pav> jutro Mmike 
<pav> jesi li se uspio registrirati?
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> obavio sve sto sam htio
<pav> super
<pav> nadam se da sad nećeš pustiti acc da propadne
<Mmike> potrudit cemo se :D
<pav> :D
<pav> Mmike: no-ratio je tracker, ne bi trebalo biti problema
<Mmike> ne kuzim ti ja bas to, al' smislit cemo 
<pav> Mmike: samo pogledaj FAQ i Rules tamo
<pav> jer ako je bilo do dva tri fileka, to sam ti mogao i ja skinuti i spustiti negdje
<Mmike> ma ne sekiraj se :)
<pav> :)
<Mmike> snalazljiv sam ja momak :)
<pav> Dužan si ručak ;P
<pav> wb DomaMuffin 
<Mmike> jesu vam se interneti restartali? :D
<jelly> startcom je ionako ispao iz browsera nakon sto je prodan, vise im nitko ne vjeruje
<pav> jelly: skoro nitkom MS ih pušta
<pav> jelly: skoro nitko, MS ih pušta
<ivoks> neka zena dodje i udje mi u stan
<pav> ima li neko centralno mjesto (po mogućnosti online) za provjeru u kojoj bolnici u Zagrebu netko leži?
<ivoks> okrene se i skuzi da to nije njen :D
<ivoks> ja ju gledam, pa kak tak fulas
<ivoks> a ona gleda kao da sam ja provalink
<obrut> ivoks: dobro da ju nisi naso pod krevetom :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SxYUpcNFAU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Normalnofobija - Štanga - Netko Mi Šilji Ženu! :: Duration: 03:36 :: Views: 39,519 uploaded by strahodnormalnog :: 145 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> oh došao je Vanquish
<DomaMuffin> pav: AFAIK ti ne bi smio moci znati di ja lezim
<DomaMuffin> obrut: stanga <3
<obrut> DomaMuffin: stanga je legenda :)
<obrut> cim je ivoks spomeno fulanje stana, instant asocijacija na Stangu :)
<obrut> na dosta bizarnih i nebizarnih situacija se sjetim stange :)
<obrut> recimo kad vidim kokakolu light :)
<jelly> kupio sam u mulleru neku zelenu kokakolu liFe, pol secer pol  stevia
<sillyslux> jelly jel valja to?
<DomaMuffin> Sophosov AV se instalira vec 2h , citavo vrijeme stoji "might take arround 10 minutes" :) 
<Mmike> jel' to 'kaj se touces' stanga?
<obrut> da :)
<DomaMuffin> Da sam se prije pozalio, prije bi mi smrad napravio dva reboota
<sillyslux> haha  kolinda na 4chan/s xD
<obrut> http://i.4cdn.org/pol/1496386807916.jpg ?
<DomaMuffin> http://i.4cdn.org/s/1496121894964.jpg
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> joj kaj ima 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: to i coravac vidi da nije koli
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> posadio danas Moringu 
<SilverSpace> mozda kaj izraste
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, https://www.google.com/search?q=kolinda+grabar+kitarovic+bikini+dress&pws=0&gl=us&gws_rd=cr
<sillyslux> mozda ipak je...
<sillyslux> a mozda i nije
<sillyslux> Ice T's wife Coco Austin bikini photo , is mistaken for Croatia's President Going Viral
<sillyslux> ah
<SilverSpace> ma nije to je ona srpkinja od onog repera icetee
<jelly> sillyslux: ne znam jos
<vileni> DomaMuffin: u doba kad je sveuciliste imalo sophos jedina prevencija je bila sto je toliko trosio cpu da se malware nije mogao ni izvrsiti
<DomaMuffin> vileni: ja sam sophos trosil zadnje jos oko 2000te u METROu , hardver je bil dobar, pa je i on bil dobar, samo kaj je bil skup
<vileni> ja sam negdje 2008 zadnji put mislim
<vileni> i onda nekad je sveuciliste prestalo placati licencu
<vileni> zadnji sophos sam nasao jedno 5 godina nakon sto smo prestali dobivati apdejte i ugasili centralni server
<DomaMuffin> Logicno
<SilverSpace> https://mobile.twitter.com/MotoGP/status/870616129676296192/video/1
<SilverSpace> Viñales
<SilverSpace> padaju ko kruske
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C (Heat Index: 81°F / 28°C); Humidity: 37%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nne, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 30 mins, 39 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 85°F / 29°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 88°F / 31°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> Sam Lowes dva puta vec pao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> .weather zabreg
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zabreg, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 62°F / 17°C; Humidity: 80%; Conditions: Thunderstorms with hail; Wind: North, 20mph / 32kph; Updated: 32 mins, 26 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Thunderstorm; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Saturday: Thunderstorm; High of 71°F / 22°C; Low of 51°F / 11°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 73°F / 23°C; Low of (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> .weather zabreg croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zabreg, Bosnia and Herzegovina | Temperature: 62°F / 17°C; Humidity: 80%; Conditions: Thunderstorms with hail; Wind: North, 20mph / 32kph; Updated: 32 mins, 59 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Thunderstorm; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Saturday: Thunderstorm; High of 71°F / 22°C; Low of 51°F / 11°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 73°F / 23°C; Low of (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 78°F / 26°C; Humidity: 52%; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Ese, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 33 mins, 34 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 86°F / (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> sory
<rut> u ovim zabregu u bih je bas osvjezavajuce
<vileni> SilverSpace: dobri su ducatiji bili :)
<vileni> koliko sam skuzio Piro vozi tvornicki isto?
<SilverSpace> https://mobile.twitter.com/KikirikiNikky/status/870548291624341504/photo/1
<SilverSpace> vileni: ah nista od njih stalno nesto im fali, nazalost
<SilverSpace> rut: bas bi mi pasala ta temp :)
<SilverSpace> Lorenzo nikako pravi krug napravi
<SilverSpace> t
<sillyslux> uh eh nebi svom ditetu dozvolio vjeronauk
<DomaMuffin> Zasto, sillyslux:
<sillyslux> to je 18+
<sillyslux> kao pornografija
<DomaMuffin> To je tvoje misljenje. Mogao bi ga obrazloziti
<sillyslux> ne, kao ostale psihicke bolesti
<SilverSpace> kaj dite zna kaj je porn 
<DomaMuffin> Ne mislis da bi trebali djecu uciti 10 zapovjedi ili njihovom pandanu od prvog dana ? 
<sillyslux> psiho film, 18+
<SilverSpace> kaj dize zna kaj je vjerunauk
<sillyslux> sve religijozno trebalo bi bit zabranjeno maloljetnicima
<DomaMuffin> Zabranjeno ? :) Malo smo si radikalni ? 
<sillyslux> pa ne
<sillyslux> normale
<sillyslux> radikalno je gotovo novorodeno uvest u svoje "religiozne" psihoze
<DomaMuffin> Zabrana je radikalno sredstvo. Ja mislim da bi vjeronauk trebalo preprogramirati u nekakav opci vjerski odgoj. Odnosno, ja bi da klince uce etici, ali to je previse za traziti. 
<sillyslux> tis ucit maloljetnike u sta da vjeruju?
<DomaMuffin> Ionako to radis
<sillyslux> pa mozda i ne bas
<sillyslux> svako
<DomaMuffin> I ako ih ucis ateizmu, ucis ih da vjeruju. A nece ti proci odgoj djeteta da te ne pita sto mislis. 
<Mmike> ne laprdaj :)
<Mmike> ateizam nije vjerovanje :)
<DomaMuffin> Mhmm
<sillyslux> uf
<DomaMuffin> Nego radikalno odbijanje vjerovanja, kao i antiteizam
<sillyslux> pa zato 18+
<Mmike> a vjeronauk bi bio ok kad bi sve vjere bile jednako zastupljene
<Mmike> pa kao da se dobije slika o vjerama i vjerskim ucenjima
<Mmike> sta katolici sta muslimani sta budisti sta hinduisti sta ovi sta oni
<Mmike> al' ovo sto imamo je ispiranje mozga i usadjivanje straha
<Mmike> ISUS JE UMRO ZA VASE GRIJEHE FEAR FEAR FEAR
<Mmike> zabranit, zakonom
<Mmike> treba
<sillyslux> ^to
<DomaMuffin> Neki dan na parkingu s malim, igra. Dolaze mali susedi i larma "bili smo u crkvi". Sad, pitam "a zakaj", veli mi malac "jer volim malog Isusa". Sad ja pitam "a zakaj ga volis" i mali se stilta sav .. nakon 60 sekundi pauze mi veli "jer mi mama i tata kazu"
<sillyslux> jos kad pogledas kardinala na telki, ono pari daje karneval
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam k'o mali volio ici u crkvu, misu sam prespavao, a baka me nakon nje vodila u kino u crkvi :) 
<sillyslux> mene su moje samarima mislili vjeronauciti ii nije in uspjelo
<sillyslux> brat ide krstit svoju djecu a nejebe te gluposti 2%
<sillyslux> najgore mi je kad ova crkva u blizini zazvoni
<DomaMuffin> I ja sam svoje dijete krstio po inerciji, ne trazi kruha, nek' se sam raskrsti kasnije ako hoce. Bar nece imati jebade s crkvenim vjencanjem kao sto sam ja imao 
<Mmike> priznaj, krstio si radi mira u kuci :)
<DomaMuffin> Da, to nisam morao ni spominjati
<Mmike> moja zena komunjara prava :)
<Mmike> zavoljeli smo se cim smo skuzili da ono drugo ne podnosi crkvu
<DomaMuffin> Ma, tvoja je zena antikrist pravi, i one tamo joge-protivBoge poucava ! 
<Mmike> heretik, jasta
<Mmike> prava
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> Mmike jesi ti xhamster odrzavao :)
<Mmike> rut: ne :)
<rut> :(
<Mmike> to je bila ljuta konkurencija :)
<SilverSpace> malo zatrpalo cestu https://mobile.twitter.com/USGSCoastChange/status/870344899719118849/photo/1
<sillyslux> wow https://mobile.twitter.com/laurenstendam/status/867465966510374915/photo/1
<sillyslux> I guess they weren't kidding when predicting California would slide off into the ocean.  #bigsurlandslide lol
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXCCBeuMWLo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Atomic Blonde - Chapter 1: Father Figure [HD] :: Duration: 01:56 :: Views: 4,168,869 uploaded by Universal Pictures :: 692 likes :: 51 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=wilhelm+scream
<Mmike> koristi li tu tko kaki vpn?
<Mmike> mislim, externi vpn provider
<DomaMuffin> Ne, ne znam kome bih vjerovao
<sillyslux> haha vjerovao na temelju cega?
<Mmike> vjerovao cemu?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike:provideru
<sillyslux> tudemu routeru
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: u svezi cega?
<sillyslux> pa dobro ako je to samo neki netflix proxy, onda nes ti..
<sillyslux> ali nebi surfa priko  nekog vpn-a
<Mmike> zast ne?
<Mmike> mislm, sporo je
<Mmike> al' nebitno to
<Mmike> vpn koji koristim po novom vise neda da imam otvorene portove
<Mmike> pa se vise nemrem spojit doma :D
<sillyslux> nesto kao https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/ ?
<Mmike> sillyslux: bas mi to kolega sad preporucio :)
<Mmike> kolega cileanac :)
<Mmike> ja imam purevpn
<sillyslux> sto oni vise pisu "private" "secure" i slicno, ja in manje vjerujem :(
<DomaMuffin> Mmike:u svezi toga jel logiraju kaj radim i u vezi toga pod cije zakone spadaju
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: pa jebiga, ne koristim vpn za skidanje djecje pornografije
<Mmike> em nisam svecenik, pa mi je to nakaradno
<DomaMuffin> Ni ja, to sin radi ! 
<Mmike> lol :D
<obrut> bilo kakva prodaja privatnosti preko opreme kojom ti ne upravljas je prica za malu djecu :P
<DomaMuffin> "netko mi se nakacio na WiFi"® 
<DomaMuffin> obrut: ako mi lazu, ali imamo penale za laganje u ugovoru - to mi je prihvatljivo :)
<obrut> je je...
<obrut> ako provider u Americi, a ovaj cini mi se je, ili ce ga zatvoriti ili su vec spojeni na njegovu pipu
<Mmike> ok, ajmo pretpostavit da nas ima i koji publicVPN servise NE koristimo za ilegalne stvari? :)
<DomaMuffin> ^^^
<Mmike> obrut: inace, nije bitno di je provider, bitno je di je endpoint
<sillyslux> vpn za legalne stvari? kako je potrebito?
<Mmike> s purevpnom sam redovno u saudijskoj arabiji :)
<obrut> ja uopce ne radim legalne stvari, ja sve sto radim je ilegalno :)
<Mmike> sillyslux: pa, tak, ne vidi se od kud se spajam nekud, i to mi je zgodno
<Mmike> ja samo povremeno pusim ilegalno
<Mmike> tresem cik u tanjur i to
<Mmike> al' to kad gazde nema
<sillyslux> pa... ne bi ja vjerovao u to bas tako
<SilverSpace> obrut: op ilegalac jedan :)
<sillyslux> ipak to sam ja..
<Mmike> eto, recimo: https://support.purevpn.com/p2p-file-sharing
<Mmike> ak se spojis na USA servere, nedaju ti p2p
<Mmike> al' nebitno to :)
<Mmike> woooo, maestral je poceo
<Mmike> milina!
<SilverSpace> kaj jedris :)
<sillyslux> ali s druge strane... kad se spojim na freenode... mislim da hocu vise svoj cloak
 * Mmike brbs
<Mmike> krivo :)
<SilverSpace> Došao mladi bračni par kod ginekologa.
<SilverSpace> - Doktore, sve smo pokušali ali ne možemo da imamo djecu.
<SilverSpace> - Zajebavate li me to, momci?
<DomaMuffin> Hahahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> odoh van u vrt 
<SilverSpace> priprema za nedjelju za rostilj
<jelly> http://www.njuskalo.hr/usb-memorija/usb-stick-512gb-oglas-21600160 512GB za 130kn.... siiiigurno je pravi
<sillyslux> pa mozda je mislio napisat 1300
<jelly> ima i jedan od 2TB :-)
<sillyslux> kingston ima 1tb za 800€+
<sillyslux> ove portable usb/m2.sata su lijepe
<sillyslux> ovo mi treba https://www.amazon.com/mSATA-Adapter-Card-Toshiba-Hitachi/dp/B009BA5JU6
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-03
<DomaMuffin> Tak je vruce da mi se IceChat nije htio pokrenuti :) 
<Vlado9A> lžur lžurnal lžurnalist
<Vlado9A> :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: vidi ducatije, 2-5 mjesto trenutacno :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-28
<jelly> *ZIJEV*
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-29
<rut> tutaci :)
<rut> sta je ovo . nikog 
<rut> muffin
<jelly> radi se, ili se godišnjari
<rut> oo jelly .. jeste popravili DNS :)
<rut> ak si jos u istoj firmi 
<jelly> dns je radio cijelo vrijeme...
<jelly> mreža do njega, OTOH
<rut> nisam znao 
<jelly> nisi ni trebao znati :-)
<rut> bolje da sutim
<rut> slampava vam firma postala 
<hrvoje> ili su korisnici navikli da sve uvijek radi :))
<jelly> pa tako bi trebalo biti ne?
<jelly> <beardy> https://www.wunderground.com/weather/api/ IBM. "To improve our services and enhance our relationship with our users, we will no longer provide free weather API keys as part of our program."
<hrvoje> naravno, kad imaš super track record onda jedan ispad postaje jako vidljiv :D
<jelly> nismo od 2015 završili u novinama, pa je već bilo vrijeme
<hrvoje> kaj je bilo 2015 ? osim "crni utorak" u HT-u :D
<jelly> ne sjećam se
<jelly> kolega mi je spomenuo kakav ispad je bio, nisam ni znao da je bio dovoljno velik za novine
<sillyslux> https://www.ge.com/renewableenergy/wind-energy/turbines/haliade-x-offshore-turbine
<obrut> koja mrcina
<obrut> od frenda zena inace radi u Danskoj na nekim zvjerskim vjetroelektranama
<jelly> lako je njima sa jakim sjevercem, kod nas samo Šemsa i Južni Vetar
<sillyslux> ovo je kao taj novi splitski tornj... samo duplo?
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-30
<jelly> SilverSpace: ak nisi odustao od ovih, izgleda da ima alternativnih firmvera sa boljim securityjem (MQTT/TLS) https://www.earth.li/~noodles/blog/2018/05/sonoff-mqtt.html
<jelly> Czechia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Name_of_the_Czech_Republic#/media/File:Pilsner_Urquell_-_Brewed_in_Czechia.jpg 
<hrvojem> ivoks, Mmike kad bi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7/+bug/1771869 trebao bit popravljen?
<hrvojem> tj. pusten u repozitorij
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-01
<jelly> lol, rumunji imaju ajvaroid koji se zove "zakuska"
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zacusc%83
<jelly> https://www.jwz.org/blog/2018/05/eudora/ Computer History Museum releases Eudora source code
<sillyslux> ISS za 20 minuta
<sillyslux> http://www.n2yo.com/
<sillyslux> dear god kill me now, pocela sezona, hotel 20m dalje pusta muziku uzivo, otisa ja pogledat jer skoz mi se cinilo da je karaoke, iako je uvik isti glas :(
<sillyslux> ili su trazili najgoreg pjevaca ili najjeftinijeg
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-02
<jelly> Ratnici podzemlja večeras na HRT3
<jelly> E.T. upravo počeo na RTL
<Hrki> ratnici podzemlja = warriors ?
<jelly> come out and playayyyyy
<jelly> *three bottles clinking intensifies*
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-27
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam ja AMD za mjerenje, kaj mjerimo ? 
<jelly> koliko mu treba od vrha C zgrade do prizemlja
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> Kak velim libreofficeu da sortira kolumne A i B tako da upari jednake vrijednosti ? Imam par tisuca vecinom jednakih unosa u dve kolumne, lijeva ima vise unosa. Htio bi ih prvo posloziti side-by-side, pa si izvuci one koji nisu duplici
<BotaniCar> format je numericki u obje kolumne nesto kao 
<BotaniCar> 03858881221529	03858881227750
<BotaniCar> 03858881220232	03858881221529
<BotaniCar> 03858881226616	03858881226616
<dodobas> dakle BotaniCar, jednostavno je .... prvo instaliras MnogoDB, onda slozis ingestere koji ce napunit MnogoDB, nakon toga ti treba influxDB, iako bi bilo dobro sloziti ingester, mozes i slozit neku cron skriptu da povremeno synca ta dva seta podataka, e sad ... kad imas sve u influxDBu, onda ti treba Apache Kafka i Zookeeper, na koji ces nakacit Python skriptulju da obraduje podatke ...
<hrvoje> rofl :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: taknekaj sam napravio: slozio sam napredni filter u libreoffice calcu :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: eto, problem si mogao laganini "rjesavati" tjednima, al ti si odlucio bit produktivan, pih ... :)
<obrut> dodobas: neee, podatke treba drzat na hadoop clusteru
<obrut> a python skripte radi redundancije vrtit kroz kubernetes cluster
<jelly> radi... REDUNDANCIJE
<jelly> BotaniCar: exportas u css i onda paste(1) :-)
<dodobas> vi ste takvi amateri ... radite depolyment servisa na samo jednoj tektonskoj ploci ... :P
<obrut> pa dignes clustere u vise availability zona :)
<jelly> nemoj tako, varaždin je na drugoj ploči
<obrut> na svakom kontinentu po jedan i jedan na mjesecu
<jelly> na mjesecu je witness site
<hrvoje> al moraš onda imat redundantne antene za uplink
<jelly> xkcd://705
<dodobas> pa svi znamo da se na mjesecu drze cluster manageri ... :)
<obrut> ja gore obicno dizem quorum node ak mi fali za 2 node clustere :)
<dodobas> nema mi bolje nego kad stavim `timeout=30days` za sync, to znas da ce radit pouzdano 
<obrut> upravo gledam jednog 'CCNA' kako uz support drugog 'CCNA' na windowsima pokusavaju natjerati spajanje masine na vmware preko proxya
<obrut> koje duboko ne poznavanje icega
<dodobas> pa nije lose bit placen da gledas :)
<obrut> frajer stavlja proxy settingse za ftp iako se spajamo samo na https
<obrut> uopce ne kuzi sta znaci provjeriti IP connectivity na proxy
<vileni> obrut: ako te ista tjesi, vjerojatno su placeni vise nego ti! :)
<obrut> pa obzirom u kojoj zemlji zive, mozda i jesu :P
<BotaniCar> A: e di su vremena dok su žene trčale za menom!🤔
<BotaniCar> B: Kaj više ne trče?
<BotaniCar> A: a ne kradem više torbice
<jelly> Crni Džek
<BotaniCar> Fantom na biciklu :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.techspot.com/article/1850-how-screwed-is-intel-no-hyper-threading/ # oh boy, Intel, you're so fcuked 
<jelly> BotaniCar: to znamo manje-vise od Jan 2018
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam ni mjerio ni guglao, SAJB
<jelly> sreca u nesreci je da CPU% kod nas, vjerojatno svugdje na non-HPC i mixed load clusterima, nije bottleneck
 * jelly naravno 1 uzorak uzima kao pravilo :-)
<jelly> a ak vrtis HPC onda si jeben
<jelly> i tvoja pravna bi vec trebala biti godinu dana duboko u pripremama za action suit protivu intela
<jelly> class* action
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne znam da li je bilo, ali to je ocita posljedica zakrpi
<BotaniCar> jelly: nadao sam se da ce zakrpe biti takve da mi nije isti kurac ugasiti HT ili upaliti mitigacije. Ovak' mi ispada brze samo ugasiti HT i ne patchati nista :) 
<obrut> SAJB ! to nisam vidio godinama otkako se prestalo pisat po hr.rec.humor :P
<dodobas> sto je SAJB? 
<obrut> sorry ak je bilo :)
<dodobas> :)
<obrut> i onda ga BotaniCar izvuce samo tako :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, taj url malo pretjeruje - bas jutros probao, i kompajlirat i povray, razlike nisu nit blizu tak drasticne
<Mmike> stovise, povray razlike su minimalne, 2m2s vs 2m10s (HT/nonHT)
<dodobas> ja bihaj prije X mjeseci iskljucio HT ... Lenovo je taman bio izdao bios koji omogucava da u BIOSu iskljucis HT
<dodobas> povray razlike nisu neso, ali ... osjetio se
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne pretjeruju nikaj, dali su egzaktne rezultate za svoje usecaseove. Tvoji mogu biti drugaciji 
<dodobas> pogotovo na Javurini ... to valjda da ima 48 corova ... i dalje bi se sve vuklo
<BotaniCar> Javašluk
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa velim, pretjeruju. 
<Mmike> nema razlike.
<Mmike> mislim, pre minimalne su.
<Mmike> dodobas, koji ti to lenovo imas da nisi mogao HT iskljucit, moj W520 to ima, bogme i X220, X230, T520... A i P50 :D
<dodobas> T480
<Mmike> weird.
<Mmike> to su valjda neki glupi bug imali
<dodobas> nope, by design ... ali su revertali kad se Intel javno posro
<dodobas> imas tu ... https://download.lenovo.com/pccbbs/mobiles/n24et48w.txt ... release 1.17 :)
<dodobas> FFS ... `- (Fix) Fixed an issue where audio pop noise come out when operate mouse during playback movies.`
<dodobas> pa sto se dogadja u BIOSu... jel to normalno
<jelly> SMM
<dodobas> samo me mazi ? :) SSM ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: VMware rule of thumb je da HT daje 30% performansi, i po ovim benchmarkcima izgleda kao da su ga jako dobro pogodili
<jelly> dodobas: SMM je mod rada CPU-a kad firmver preuzme kontrolu, obicno sluzi za implementaciju hw drivera i acpi djidja
<jelly> jaci od OS-a, OS userspace je obisno ring 3, OS kernel se vrti u ring 0, SMM je, kad bi se gledalo po analogiji, ring -2 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Management_Mode
<datase> ^ System Management Mode is an operating mode of x86 central processor units in which all normal execution, including the operating system, is suspended. An alternate software system which usually resides in the computer's firmware, or a...
<dodobas> SSM je povezan s audio pop kad mices misa ? 
<jelly> audio pop je kad nešto prestane hraniti audio codec sa audio streamom dovoljno dugo da buffer istekne i da se zvuk utiša
<jelly> SMM je nešto što implementira PS/2 ili USB HID "emulaciju" za trackpad ili trackpoint
<jelly> ak je SMM dio drivera bagav, može uzeti toliko vremena od OS-a ili od SMM dijela audio drivera toliko da buffer istekne
<jelly> u gorem slučaju možeš čuti krckanje non-stop dok mičeš miša na primjer
<dodobas> cini se da si ti imao taj problem :)
<jelly> neki misle da je normalno da za svaki interrupt od miša čuješ krc, kak bi inače znao da miš radi...
<jelly> (imao na Z60m i trackpointu neko vrijeme, ali nije bio kriv SMM nego Linux)
<jelly> .weather Maksimir
<datase> Maksimir,HR(lat,lon=45.83,16.01) - Condition: Rain - light rain. Temperature 17.0°C/63°F (16.7 to 17.2°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 77% Pressure at sea level: 1010hPa Visibility: 10km
<jelly> hmm, bježim dok nije opet došla ovdje
<sillyslux> aha, 19.04 je zaboravijo malo neke hrvatske rijeci koje je 18.10 jos znao
<sillyslux> tipa "ponovno pokreni", "otkljucaj" itd
<jelly> kde u Debianu 9 svakih 5 minuta forsira apt-get update automatski
<Mmike> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/05/ubuntu-19-10-nvidia-drivers-iso
<jelly> 19.10?
<jelly> aha, Ubuntu 19.10 will include proprietary Nvidia graphics drivers directly on the installation ISO.
<jelly> good for them, Ubuntu ionako nije bilo briga za ostale non-free komponente
<jelly> pa ak može firmver i mikrokod, zašto ne i nvidia blob
<Mmike> precisely 
<jelly> lavovski dio posla su tu napravili upstream sa glvnd i debian, jer se sad moze instalirati paralelno više različitih libGL1 implementacija a da sve rade
<jelly> bilo bi zgodno vidit dal radi paralelno nvidia-legacy za neku staru karticu i nvidia-current, istovremeno
<jelly> al ak imaš sve nvidije iste generacije + intel gpu, vozi miško
<jelly> sigh.  prvi pregled kod retinologa... 6 mjeseci čekanja
<jelly> moram naći u kojoj privatnoj poliklinici rade isti doktori kao na Rebru
<obrut> CrazyLemon: https://vod-eurosport.akamaized.net/ebu-au-no-fr/2019/05/27/Fietswissel_Roglic_S15_27034001-1201962-2300-1024-576.mp4
<obrut> CrazyLemon: frajer je stao pisat :)
<CrazyLemon> obrut da znam :D
<CrazyLemon> kostalo ga to nekoliko sekundi :)
<CrazyLemon> obrut samo nisam vidio jel dobio neku kaznu za sticky bottle?
<obrut> nisam ni ja vidio/cuo nista, nisam ni gledo 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-28
<Mmike> (NOTE) Disabling Hyper Threading may increase system power consumption during sleep.
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> x240 bios update (vele da nit tamo HT nemres disejblat kroz bios, do tog updatea)
<Mmike> cudno
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> mislim da sto god napravili, nema nam spasa
<ivoks> tak da ja necu nis disejblat :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kupit MAD
<Mmike> erm, AMD :)
<ivoks> ma sve je to isto
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i don't sleep much so it doesn't concern me :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ha?
<jelly> T495 sa Ryzenom unutra  :-)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwxnVZ4el0Q
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Formewla 1 :: Duration: 00:15 :: Views: 1,159,985 uploaded by Cartland Creative :: 5,909 likes :: 204 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> jelly, si kupio di ima koliko para jel' valja :D
<jelly> ne pojma ne znam, piše da valja :-D
<jelly> "coming soon" "notify me"
<Mmike> zasto ssh po defaultu gura locale naokolo?
<jelly> [postavili ste pitanje o defaultnoj postavci]
<Mmike> glupa je postavka
<Mmike> netko ima .hr locale slozen lokalno
<Mmike> ulogira se u remote server koij nema .hr
<Mmike> i hrpa svega (perl ponaosob) baca AJME NEMAM LOKALU AJME FALLBAKAM NA DEFAULT AJME AMJE AJMEEEEEEEEEE
<jelly> glupa je tebi i meni i sistemcina i Opsima
<jelly> a random aplikativcu ili korisniku je mozda bas zgodna
<jelly> ispravan odgovor je: to je default. promijeni.
 * jelly zakomentirao SendEnv u /etc/ssh/ssh_config prije X godina
<jelly> jer ssh klijent nema UnSendEnv da bi ga mogao staviti samo u svoj ~/.ssh/config
<Mmike> jelly, makes sense
<jelly> i tako svaki put kad se upgradea ssh :-)
<jelly> razmisljam kako bi stavio na sve VPS-ove / VM-ove FDE
<jelly> ne zelim svaki put kad bilo koji padne ulogiravat se i upisivati password za unlock u initramfs sshu
<jelly> u initramfs staviti da digne mrezu, spoji se na key server (npr. kod mene doma) i onda on dekripta luks, nesto kao gpg agent ili ssh agent
<jelly> pa ako VPS provideru neko ukrade disk, ili ga reusa ili nesto, bar tada nece vidit kaj je gore
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-29
<dodobas> yutro
<respawn> yutro
 * Mmike je dosegao novi level 'i am an idiot'
<Mmike> ostavio sam si prozore prednje u autu otvorene
<Mmike> sinoc
<Mmike> cijelu noc je padalo
<Mmike> mogao sam, da sam mallo manji, picigin nabacit u autu ujutro
<Mmike> srecom, kraj 5tog mjeseca je, vruce je, jelda, bit ce ok, za dan-dva auto je suh :D
<vileni> s obzirom da 2 dana neces prozore moci otvoriti :)
<Mmike> ma sve radi, elektronika i to
<Mmike> sam je mokro
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> hard core mokro
<Mmike> zadnji sicevi nisu
<Mmike> i prednji sicevi, naslon, unutarnji dio (onaj prema sredini auta) nije, nit ovi za glavu nisu
<Mmike> tapison na podu, natopljen
<Mmike> to sam sad s rucnicima nekim upio malo
<Mmike> i auto stoji na parkingu, malo prozor otvoren, klima roka
<Mmike> idem u bauhaus kupit one drekove za izvlacenje vlage iz prostorije
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<vileni> ako zelis mozes ga ostaviti kod mene u garazu sa otvorenim prozorima :)
<vileni> mozda cak i grije malo ako nisu ugasili jos
<dodobas> Mmike: trebas prijevoz ? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: i zasto ... ovaj ... ostavljas prozore otvorene ?
<hrvoje> Mmike: parkiraj ga nekamo pod krov da se posuši kak spada, možda na -1 od city centra ili tako negdje di je zeru toplije ...
<dodobas> jesi opet bio s ljubavnicom, pa ostavio malo prozore otvorene na autu da se ... 'raskuzi' ?
<ivoks> pravo je pitanje zasto se prozori ne zatvaraju pri zakljucavanju auta
<hrvoje> ivoks: a možda želiš ostaviti malo spušten prozor da se ne zagrije na +50 po ljeti, ali dobro pitanje ... pogotovo kaj noviji auti imaju senzor kojim mogu skužit kišu
<hrvoje> trebao bi skužit da pada vani i dignut šajbe :)
<ivoks> to je opt-in ponasanje i ljudima je prihvatljivije
<ivoks> tj., od covjeka trazis jednostavnu 'akciju' da postigne sto zeli
<ivoks> za razliku od prozora koji, neznajuci, ostaju otvoreni, sto je 'opt-out'
<ivoks> radje ces traziti otvorene prozore koji su garantirano zatvoreni, nego li traziti otvorene prozore koji su mozda vec otvoreni
<hrvoje> uvijek problemi s prozorima, zato smo svi valjda na linuxu :)
<dodobas> e vidis, to jos nisam probao ... jel se otvaraju/zatvaraju prozori na kljucu ... vecinu vremena niti ne znam gdje mi je kljuc
<dodobas> keyless entry je the shit :)
<ivoks> keyless entry je isto tako i lako za haknut
<ivoks> prozori se mogu zatvoriti na kljuc, ali ne moraju
<ivoks> na mondeu sam si mogao programirati da se prozori automatski zatvore prvi zakljucavanju
<dodobas> mozda ... ali je convenient :)
<ivoks> bolje mi je ovo sa tipkom
<dodobas> ima relativno usko podrucje rada ... treba biti unutar 1m s kljucem  da se aktivira
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nije toliki problem sto se otkljuca i zakljuca kada prodjes kraj njega
<ivoks> veci je problem sto netko sjedne kraj tebe, snimi signal i onda odsece i udje u tvoj auto
<dodobas> ne radi to ... otkljucava se tek kad dodatknes kvaku
<ivoks> aha, nije skroz keyless
<dodobas> *dotaknes
<ivoks> jel na fingerprint ili?
<dodobas> a mislim ... moras dodatknut kvaku ako zelis otvorit vrata, lol
<dodobas> nigdje nisam ostavio fingerprint ... tako da nije
<ivoks> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/thieves-now-hacking-keyless-cars-12314734
<ivoks> koji je to auto?
<ivoks> koji imas sa keyless
<dodobas> volvo xc60
<ivoks> imas na amazonu uredjaj za 80 eura
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> to je ok ... i tako se konstatno prati :)
<dodobas> i mogu ga 'ugasit' s aplikacijom na mobitelu ... no worries :)
<dodobas> fora je ... ostavis auto na servisu ... pa stizu notifikacije na mobitel ... car unlocked/car locked ... 
<dodobas> doduse ne znam kako skuzi da mobitel/vlasnik i auto nisu na istoj lokaciji, pretpostavljam da prati lokaciju oba 'uredaja'
<ivoks> ne brinem, ne kradu se auti vise tako kao prije
<ivoks> osim ako si Mmike
<ivoks> onda moras, jer pokisne svakih par mjeseci
<jelly> to je namjerno, nitko neće ukrasti mokrog
<dodobas> aahah, ovo nasao u logu http servera `54.172.248.107 - - [29/May/2019:13:09:25 +0000] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 5683 "-" "Cloud mapping experiment. Contact research@pdrlabs.net" "-"` :)
<jelly> hrv: Kakav je ovo kupus?! eng: What kind of cabbage is this?!
<Mmike> woot
<Mmike> officebox vipnet ne mijenja IP adresu svakih 24 sata?
<jelly> dodobas: koji su to pdri?
<ivoks> Mmike: super sa officeboxom od vipneta je sto je to telefon
<ivoks> pa ga mozes odjaviti kada ti ne treba
<ivoks> npr., u turistickoj agenciji na obali :)
<respawn> vecer
<ivoks> pokucni internet je samo interner, pa ti ne daju privremeno odjavu
<respawn> ja sam uzeo pokučni bez ugovorne obveze koliko mi treba samo net je dovoljno
<jelly> zasto ti ne bi dali privremeno odjavu za net-only uslugu?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> taj pokucni ni ne radi dobro
<ivoks> nije mi dobro radio u zagrebu, a na murteru je radio samo za vrijeme probnog perioda
<ivoks> nakon toga nis... a pogotovo u 7. i 8. mjesecu. bas nista, bio sam odsjecen
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-30
<ivoks> Mmike: nis od rucka danas
<Mmike> ivoks, ejebm! sjutra?
<ivoks> ma danas i sutra imam isti sastanak u isto vrijeme
<jelly> pa ak je isti sastanak ne moras biti dvaput!
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://radiona.org/ulx3s/
<Mmike> dosli su mi rizeri
<Mmike> sad konacno mogu P50 upogonit i rijesit se W520
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je to 
<dodobas> riser za ssd disk, mislims
<Mmike> dodobas, da
<Mmike> opce neznam dal' je 'riser' prava rijecx
<dodobas> onaj K koji stavis da bi disk sjeo na mjesto :)
<Mmike> slozit cu RAID0 sa dva m.2 SSDa, pa da vidimo CIJA KAPA KRIVO STOJI NA CELAVOJ GLAVI!
<jelly> čija?!?
<Mmike> pa vidjet cemo!
<vileni> jel to m.2 sata?
<Mmike> pa pise da laptop moze i jedno i drugo
<Mmike> ssdjevi su NVMe
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, upravo sam poslao nalog za kupnju 10$ u Erste
<ivoks> prije 30s
<hbogner> ping obrut :)
<hrvoje> SilverSpace: ULX3S ti je FPGA pločica kaj je projektirao Davor Jadrijević i ekipa iz Radione ... mrak projekt
<Mmike> ivoks, i, jesi dobio paru?
<Mmike> moj problem je sto SAD zelim 1000 dolara prebacit u kune
<Mmike> sad, ovaj cas
<Mmike> ne sutra, u 'radno vrijeme'
<jelly> mjenjacnica
<jelly> tj. prvo banka ako nemas te dolare u keshu, pa mjenjacnica
<ivoks> Mmike: to ne mozes
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes poslati zahtjev da to bude sutra ujutro kada se definira tecaj
<ivoks> u rba ne mozes ni to
<jelly> u PBZ kao građanin možeš bilo kad koristiti mjenjačnicu od netbankinga ali to ne radiš ni u ludilu jer im je tečaj katastrofa
<hrvoje> jelly: sve ovisi koliko para mijenjaš :) ako mijenjaš 10 eura da platiš nekakvu điđu sa ebaya dođe ti skoro svejedno, za 1000 eura se već isplati razmisliti :)))
<jelly> ne dam đubradi ni lipe više
<hrvoje> to razumijem, fakat su gramzivi ti bankari
<Mmike> ivoks, to mi beskorisno
<Mmike> zelim paru - odmah
<Mmike> i u ZABAi to, kako mi vele, moze
<Mmike> tako da mislim da cu se prebaciti u ZABAu
<Mmike> sto je uzas, jer su - uzasni :)
<SilverSpace> hrvoje: da zanimljiva plocica 
<sillyslux> koja to koja
<hrvoje> zove se ULX3S, ima Lattice ECP5 seriju FPGA procesora gore i, nevjerojatno, pločica je hrvatski proizvod
<hrvoje> autor mi je pričao da ju je slagao godinu i pol, uz ne znam koliko stotina revizija i dorada
<hrvoje> sklapana na liniji u končaru... jako zanimljiv projekt, ako izdrže još dan - dva, do 1.6. osvojit će parsto dolara na hackaday nagradi za daljnji razvoj
<hrvoje> tak da, glasajte i pomozite dečkima ... :) rijetko se kod nas išta pravi i projektira, prerijetko
<SilverSpace> https://radiona.org/ulx3s/
<SilverSpace> ta
<hrvoje> e ta :)
<hrvoje> https://hackaday.io/project/159108-ulx3s-powerful-ecp5-board-for-open-source-fpga
<hrvoje> regajte se kom se da i lajkajte im projekt, dečki su zaslužili svu moguću pomoć
<SilverSpace> hrvoje: nisam do danas za to znao 
<SilverSpace> slucajno naletio na twittwru 
<hrvoje> SilverSpace: super što si naletio! :) mene jako ugodno iznenadilo da je netko kod nas napravio nešto toliko napredno ... čovjek je čak u jedan od donjih slojeva štampe ugradio FM antenu unutar samog PCB-a
<hrvoje> tako da možeš generirati FM sa čipom (na jako malim udaljenostima, naravno, da ne kršiš propise itd itd)
<sillyslux> najs
<hrvoje> ima predavanje na YT sa DORS-a ove godine na tu temu, pa ak vas kojim slučajem zanima - svakako preporučujem :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-31
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> ii tebi sinko janko 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jel opet drmas irsku kavu ujutro ? :) kad si tako 'zabavan' :)
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> dodobas: viski :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: vidis, to nije losa ideja ... prije dorucka viski :)
<dodobas> lol, jos malo logova ...  58.87.100.128 - - [30/May/2019:02:35:30 +0000] "GET /TP/public/index.php HTTP/1.1" ... TP je neki http://www.thinkphp.cn/ ... https://github.com/travaldai/TP
<dodobas> https://github.com/travaldai/TP/blob/master/LICENSE.txt :)
<SilverSpace> no da
<ivoks> jel se netko javljao na ove eu/hmag-bicro fondove?
<ivoks> ima li za preporuciti nekoga tko bi radio projekt
<ivoks> 'udruga barmana'
<ivoks> to je isto kao 'windowsi'
<ivoks> zasto nije jednostavno 'udruge barmen'
<Mmike> jel' ima netko da ga irtitira kako gpg uvijek koristi gpg-agent koji uvijek pokrene passphrase drekec u prozoru, i onda kad se usshjam u stroj, pita me to na desktopu koji ne vidim?
<Mmike> i usput mozda zna kako rijesiti to?
<Mmike> gpg1 je imao --no-use-agent, ali gpg2 ti veli da ta opcija vise ne radi nist i da mosh ic doma
<jelly> up 36 days,  1:59,  5 users,  load average: 428.62, 313.89, 172.58
<ivoks> jelly: ubij to
<jelly> nesmjem produkcija!
<Mmike> jelly jel' imate vi kaj ubuntua serverovskih?
<Mmike> ili samo debilankori?
<Mmike> jelly jel' imate vi kaj ubuntua serverovskih?
<Mmike> ili samo debilankori?
<Vlado9A> dvaput je dvaput :)
<jelly> Mmike: ako možemo ikako izbjeći nemamo, uglavnom debian i centos, nesto sitno rhel
<jelly> tu i tamo neki korisnik trazi ubuntu pa dobije, ako je interni onda ga uglavnom nagovorimo na debian
<Mmike> jel imaju debian/centos auto upgradove?
<jelly> apsolutno NE
<jelly> za vecinu interesantnih stvari treba obavijestiti vendora ili internog korisnika da provjeri funkcionalnost nakon zakrpi, sto zahtijeva dogovor
<Mmike> jelly, imaj na umu da provjeris dal' ti ubuntu to ima upaljeno
<Mmike> jer cloud-imagei to po defaultu imaju
<jelly> debian 10 ce to mozda imati, ne veselim se ali to je na kraju samo jos jedan default koji se ispravi u ansibl playbooku
<jelly> ako "cloud" znaci "horizontalno-redundantni sustavi" onda je to valjda ok
<jelly> osim ak se cijela horizontala odluci popatchirati i restartati u isto vrijeme :-)
<Mmike> precisely
<Mmike> svi corosynci se restartaju manjevise u isto vrijeme
<Mmike> ili svi mysqldovi
<Mmike> ili svi postgresi
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> cloud image bi onda trebao imati potpuno isključene zakrpe, a zakrpe se uvijek trebaju raditi deploymentom novih i umirovljenjem starih radilica
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ovisi :)
<Mmike> cloud-image se deploya i u kvm 
<Mmike> ne samo u lxc/docker
<Mmike> idem doma :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-01
<respawn> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-02
<obrut> i tak... ryzen integrirana graficka se smrzava na linuxu ko voda u sibiru :P
<obrut> starcima slozio novi komp i sad im se freeza stalno
<hrvoje> moraćeš im neku gejmersku upiknut :)))
<hrvoje> koji ryzen?
<obrut> 3 2200G ... za njih i vise nego dovoljno
<obrut> firefox/youtube/pasijans ...
<hrvoje> jel i druga ekipa po netu prijavljuje probleme sa integriranom grafikom za 2200? meni ovaj 1700 fakat oke radi, moram priznat da sam zadovoljan
<obrut> hrpa ljudi ima isto freezanje i iste dump u logu
<hrvoje> pfffff, veselo :( a fixat će valjda, samo treba do tad funkcionirati...
<obrut> stavicu sad proprietary driver pa cemo vidjet
<obrut> ok, sad se ne boota uopce ... bas lijepo
<obrut> odnosno boota se, al se x-i ne dignu
<obrut> segfaulta se :P
<hrvoje> najdraži od svih signala :) nikad više živaca potrošenih nego na njega
<jelly-home> remorker 0 bodova https://imgur.com/gallery/MKXtcTg
<SilverSpace> jebote koja utrka 
<SilverSpace> obrut: kak se smrzava
<SilverSpace> meni 2400 radi bez greške 
<SilverSpace> urica
<jelly> kad ima 200 više
<jelly> ovak ce turbo kad bude imao klinca https://i.imgur.com/MyIANNO.gifv
<datase> ^video/mp4 854x478 2.3MiB :: 39,353 views :: safe for work
<SilverSpace> jelly: vjerojatno :) 2400G radi bez greške kod mene 
<SilverSpace> i to još unity
<SilverSpace> 19.04
<jelly> kiša pada, sunce sija
<SilverSpace> gdje
<jelly> trešnjevka jedno dvaput danas
<Mmike> obrut, jesi rijesio freezanje?
<Mmike> jelly, nas prokislo bas fino, srecom smo u autu bili :)
<jelly> opet ste imali otvoreni prozor? :-)
<obrut> Mmike: ne znam... instalirao sam zadnje proprietary drivere i ono malo sto sam stigo radit na tome se nije freezalo, cut cu se sa starcima sutra/prekosutra pa vidjet kako se ponasa
<obrut> Mmike: inace, moja zena je jucer ostavila prozor od auta otvoren do danas ujutro pa me docekala lokva vode na podu i mokar sic :P
<Mmike> obrut, heh :)
<Mmike> obrut, pozdravi zenu, reci joj da znam kako joj je :)
<Mmike> ja sam to napravio pred 2-3 dana, kad je ono isto po noci padalo pa cijeli dan nakon toga :)
<Mmike> oba prednja sica :) 
<Mmike> centimetar vode na podu
<Mmike> izvukao to rucnicima van koliko sam mogao
<Mmike> i onda auto na parking, uaplio klimu, najveca temperatura, najjace puhanje, samo pod, uzimanje zraka iz vana, mrvu prozor otvorio na jednoj strani (tipa 3-4 mm) i pustio tako auto
<Mmike> nakon 3-4 sata bilo suho
<tonil> test
<tonil> obrut dobro ist pokreces u kombinaciji sa atijem ne ide dalje od boota
<tonil> a za nvidiu trebas custom drivere barem na fedori
<tonil> to je ryzen rekli su u amdu da nema dovoljno vremena za sve drivere
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-25
<ivoks> nasao sam si novi fridz
<ivoks> https://www.lg.com/uk/support/product/lg-GMX844MCKV
<ivoks> ili na hr
<ivoks> https://www.lg.com/hr/hladnjaci/lg-GMX844MCKV
<obrut> ivoks za ove pipe za hladnu vodu sam cuo da su leglo bakterija i da od tog vise stete nego koristi... gledo i ja pa odusto
<dodobas> ivoks: Liebherr ... odlican, pogotovo malo skuplji modeli, al ak vec planiras toliko potrosit na frizer, uzmi liebherr :)
<ivoks> obrut imam to vec godinama; nema bakterija
<ivoks> i koristi vise nego super. dapace, to je glavni uvjet za fridz
<ivoks> dodobas libherr, kao ni miele, nemaju ovakve frizdere u ponudi
<ivoks> prvo sto sam gledao je bio liebherr, ali nemaju to sto mi treba
<ivoks> ovaj LG je bas savrsen
<ivoks> uzak, s dvoje/cetvero vrata, led i hladna voda i hrpa mjesta
<ivoks> 10 godina garancije
<ivoks> moji imaju LG vec 20 godina, nikakvih problema
<dodobas> ivoks: miele je liebherr, koriste njihovu rashladnu tehnologiju/opremu, al da ako nema nema... 
<ivoks> imam sve od mielea, seriju 7000
<dodobas> nema usisavaca serije 7000 :P
<ivoks> ali lik je sam u mieleu rekao kako nemaju frizidere i da gledam dalje
<ivoks> renault pred raspadom
<ivoks> traze drzavne garancije za kredit od 5 milijardi eura
<ivoks> https://europost.eu/en/a/view/france-warns-renault-could-disappear-nissan-plans-job-cuts-29094
<ivoks> a ni VW-u se ne pise dobro
<hrvoje> za renaultom ne bum plakao, nije me bas narocito sluzio :)
<hrvoje> ali steta je za radna mjesta u svakom slucaju
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-26
<sillyslux__> https://youtu.be/gPMEHgX_sZ4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Human-powered Tesla Model X charger :: Duration: 02:18 :: Views: 28,225 uploaded by janne Käpylehto :: 77 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> hm, gmail nema resend?
<jelly> also hi.  Popravio mi se hexchat na windowsima iz nekog razloga.
<obrut> https://github.com/caseykneale/VIMKiller
<vileni> jelly: zasto si na windowsima
<Mmike> ivoks, imas ti potpuno pravo
<Mmike> ivoks, zivjeti u centru i zivjeti na periferiji = nebo zemlja
<jelly> vileni, jer nisam doma nego u Puli zbog obiteljskih razloga.  A linux mi je na katu i glumi server
<jelly> to jest ne da mi se nosati laptop gore dole
<hrvoje> jelly: kak su ti starci?
<jelly> hrvoje, sad su manje-više na normali, mama ima bolje i lošije dane, vratila se iz bolnice i nije na 100% a ne želi raditi fizikalnu terapiju sama
<hrvoje> a nikom to nije zabavno, ali bitno da su OK
<hrvoje> i da nije nikaj skupila tamo
<Mmike> ima li tko terrakom
<Mmike> kaki su oni?
<Mmike> zasto bih ih htio ako imam vec iskon/ht ?
<obrut> jeftiniji su, ali mi se doimaju kao ISP koji ima jedan rack u nekoj garazi koji odrzavaju dva indijca
<Mmike> pa nisu bas jeftiniji
<Mmike> mislim, jesu
<Mmike> al' max upload - 20 mbita
<Mmike> sto cu s tim? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-27
<dodobas> yutro
<obrut> mmike ja sad 30/6 placam oko 300 kuna mjesecno jebenom HT-u... ovdje bi mogo dobit 100/20 za 160 kn mjesecno
<obrut> al ne vjerujem im nist...
<obrut> ne vjerujem im da ce moji privatni podaci biti zasticeni, ne vjerujem da cim veza bit stabilna, da ce mi bit garantirano da necu bit iza nekog CGN-a i 100 stvari
<obrut> za ovo prvo sam siguran jer su im neki sustavi izlozeni drito na internet... znam jer sam ih malo izskeniro
<obrut> za vps korisnike im je mysql baza doslovno exposeana na internet
<hrvoje> a HT-u vjerujes? :)
<dodobas> obrut: ne vjerujes ... za ht si bar 100% siguran da tvoji podaci nisu sigurni :)
<obrut> za 
<obrut> za HT znam koje su slabosti :)
<obrut> a ovdje sam malo zagrebo, portskeniro, spojio se na na njihov tool za administraciju i reko jebote :) dalje se nisam usudio kopat :)
<hrvoje> kak se ono veli, trust no1 :D
<obrut> ne vjerujem ni svojoj zeni, kamoli nekom drugom
<hrvoje> rofl
<hrvoje> jel cita ona ovo :D :D
<obrut> nije bila na ircu vec godinama :) a i tad je samo povremeno banula
<hrvoje> a kaj ak izgugla log kanala :D
<hrvoje> proc ces gore nego terrakomovo admin sucelje :D
<dodobas> ste vidli ovo ... https://speed.cloudflare.com/
<Mmike> obrut, kaj? ja 200/100 placam 160 kuna
<Mmike> ok, to je iskon
<Mmike> HTju sam placao oko 250 kuna
<Mmike> obrut, zena ti se ircala? :) koji nick, koji nick?
<obrut> nije ircala po kanalima na kojima vise probisvjeti :) nit je visila na ircu, dosla je obicno mene potrazit :)
<hrvoje> vec vidim scenu, joina se na kanal i pise velikim slovima OPET SI PIJAN, NESRECO. DOLAZI DOMA!!!
<obrut> Mmike: 200/100 za 160 kuna nije lose.. nisam bas vidjao za te pare ni adsl 
<Mmike> aha, al' ja nemam nit telku nit telefon
<Mmike> internet only
<obrut> jebiga, za adsl jednako kosta s telefonom i bez...
<obrut> optiku mogu samo sanjat
<hrvoje> 5 prikljucaka i multilink :D :D :D
<Mmike> migracija u auroru - prosla ok :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-28
<dodobas> putar
<Mmike> I TO I TO !
<Mmike> dodobas, znas sto sam mislio - sad kad se vratim nazad u Zg konacno, mozemo u sumarak samo s jednom autom :D
<Mmike> ok, ovo je malo cudno zvucalo :D
<dodobas> Mmike: znam te ... hoces sjest otraga ... ustekat laptop u 230V uticnicu  pa da te ja vozim okolo ... gle moze ... al kostat ce te ...mesa :)
<Mmike> Auuuu.
<Mmike> Da odela neka kupimo?
<dodobas> e moze :)
<Mmike> I iznajmimo neki MacKurac veliki?
<hrvoje> ovo je stvarno cudno zvucalo :)
<Mmike> pa kao ja radim iza nesto bitno :D
<hrvoje> saltam prozore, procitam ovo i onak ... o-keeeeeeej.
<Mmike> hrvoje, normalna bi osoba rekla 'A DI CU JA A JEL MOGU I JA'
<Mmike> al o-keeeeeeej
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ^^ de mu reci :)
<hrvoje> Mmike: a zena mi veli da ja normalno vise ni u retrovizoru ne vidim :D
<hrvoje> sram je bilo
<sillyslux_> https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/8gb-raspberry-pi-4-on-sale-now-at-75/
<Mmike> mis kotacic je poludio :)
<Mmike> puno brze mi scrolla 
<Mmike> a ne postoji opcija di mogu to namijestat :)
<Mmike> ustekao sam, naime, dva misa, pa se, valjda, nesh sprtljalo :)
<Mmike> rijesio - ugasio misa, upalio :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-29
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> mater, kak sam odspavao
<Mmike> probudila me zima, treba lozit opet :)
<jelly> hrvoje, HT je odradio DT-mandated skeniranja i pentest pa im se bar ne mogu omanut baze na javnoj mreži
<ivoks> stigao mi novi frizider!
<ivoks> https://www.lg.com/hr/hladnjaci/lg-GMX844MCKV sminka :)
<hrvoje> jelly: nisu jako losi, samo im puno previse dobre ekipe odlazi
<ivoks> renault u rasulu
<jelly> a nissan
<ivoks> to je isto
<Mmike> kak' da findu velim da mi ispise samo dva fajla
<Mmike> od svih koje nadje?
<jelly> |head -n2
<Mmike> ne radi sa -print0
<jelly> onda nemoj -print0 ?
<jelly> vidi dal GNU head ima -Z za \0 delimited, GNU grep ima
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> u biti, ovo radim:
<Mmike> for f in *.JPG; do nf=$(date -r $f +"%Y%m%d_%H%M%S.%N")_$f.JPG; echo "$f -> $nf"; done
<Mmike> hocu renameat fileove po timestampu kad su napravljeni
<Mmike> samo sto imam 2-3 fajla napravljena u sekundi, pa onda nemrem samo timestamp
<Mmike> pa sam se ingeniozno dosjetio da stavim na kraj fajla - fajlnejm
<Mmike> GOPR9990.JPG -> 20200529_215324.249013004_GOPR9990.JPG.JPG
<Mmike> GOPR9991.JPG -> 20200529_215324.249013004_GOPR9991.JPG.JPG
<Mmike> ta dva fajla su napravljena u istoj sekundi, pa jos dodam iza filename
<Mmike> ok, .JPG mi je viska ;)
<Mmike> e, sad, kak imam oko 180k fajlova, mislio sam to uparalelizirat :)
<jelly> rename nema potrebe paralelizirat, to je brzo
<jelly> više ćeš vremena izgubit na oneliner nego dok najjednostavnija opcija završi
<Mmike> problem je date koji se poziva, to je sporo
<Mmike> iako, imas pravo
<Mmike> pokrenuo sa for
<Mmike> nek radi :)
<Mmike> nah, trajat ce 2.5 sata
<Mmike> rinejma oko 20 fajlova u sekundi
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-30
<jelly> nemre bi trebalo biti tak sporo samo zbog forkanog /usr/bin/date
<jelly> s/nemre/ne/
<jelly> vjerojatno je stat() u jednom direktoriju sa 180k unosa spor
<Mmike> jelly, mogucno skro
<Mmike> z
<jelly> na ext[234] je sigurno spor
<jelly> sve preko 5-10k direntova je grozno
<jelly> pred jedno 10 godina su dodali hashirani dir_index Å¡to je popravilo sa katastrofalno sporog na samo grozno sporo.
<respawn> vecer
<jelly> yutar
<respawn> vecer
<jelly> popodtar?
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-31
<dodobas> maslo
<SilverSpace> yah
